# My First Legal Medical Grow



## billcollector99 (Jun 11, 2010)

As an Intro some of you guys were following me on another thread, where I had to trash my first attempt at growing, (for personal reasons) This Journal is picking up where the other left off, there had been mention of a 3 week old female Querkle that I had received from a friend. I still have her, and she will be the start of my first medical grow.





Here is a picture of the day i got her on 6/4/10 at 3 weeks of age






Here she is two days later






And now today here she is at 4 weeks. I just transplanted her from a small smartpot into a larger pot because she was beginning to get rootbound.
















I took a few cuttings 4 days ago, one of them appears to show new growth, so i'm assuming the rooting compound is working. We shall see soon if so, then i will have 2 Querkle. Also I am supposed to be getting a few more clones from a friend of mine so i will update on that soon.

In addition, I am currenty growing outside, but in the near future I am planning on building a cabinet also. My limit is 12 plants, so i would appreciate comments and/or suggestions in my journal. Also any ideas that you would like to share with me would be awesome!


----------



## marcoze (Jun 12, 2010)

dont rip these ones out


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 12, 2010)

marcoze said:


> dont rip these ones out


Definitely not going to do that this time.

So i have the choice of some Tahoe Kush clones or some Bubba Kush clones, or maybe some of both.


----------



## marcoze (Jun 12, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Definitely not going to do that this time.
> 
> So i have the choice of some Tahoe Kush clones or some Bubba Kush clones, or maybe some of both.


obviously go with both. variety is king in personal operations. getting "stuck" with 2-3-4ozs' of the SAME strain.........with no way to trade up for a little of something different gets boring as shit. and if you use it for any kind of pain/GI relief you start to build a tolerance to the certain chemical signatures associated with the CBNs' and CBDs'. (Especially if youre converting Delta 9 to Delta 11, your body builds a higher tolerance to the beneficial cannabinoids faster...if youve ever eaten alot of edibles in succession day after day you know what im talking about)


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 12, 2010)

Small update, I am getting a 400w HPS light with a batwing style reflector. My question is this, what size box should i build to accommodate thee light, and 6 medium size plants?


----------



## marcoze (Jun 12, 2010)

well how are you growing them? beanpole style? topping/ fimmin a bunch of times? you gonna Scrog it all? gotta think of these first. whats your footprint looking like?? 6 medium sized plants doesnt mean shit really. what size pots you goin with?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I was thinking a cabinet 2ft X 3ft X 4ft, with 4 ft being the heighth. Given a cabinet of those dimensions, what would be the best way to grow 6 plants? As far as what methods should i use/incorporate to my grow.


----------



## marcoze (Jun 13, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Well I was thinking a cabinet 2ft X 3ft X 4ft, with 4 ft being the heighth. Given a cabinet of those dimensions, what would be the best way to grow 6 plants? As far as what methods should i use/incorporate to my grow.


i have about the same size space going right now and i LST.....but i also LST anything and everything. my next go is a mother mission and then i think im converting to SoG using the tallest 4x4 of 4x5" pots i can make/find.

But, if i had gone about my space differently i would have Scrogged 2 plants in there instead of the 6 i originally had. One reason i did not do that is because i had new genetics and had no idea how they would perform.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok, cause my other option i was considering is a outdoor trash can grow i saw done, that turned out quite nicely, and that way I would not have to worry about paying for lights..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=61321


----------



## marcoze (Jun 13, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Ok, cause my other option i was considering is a outdoor trash can grow i saw done, that turned out quite nicely, and that way I would not have to worry about paying for lights..


 This is something that im planning on doing also. cant have anything outside around here......but i could conceal that shit with ease...however concealing the smell would be interesting.

i would still do something indoors too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2010)

So I am allowed to have 12 plants, and only 6 can be flowering at a time, so that leaves me with a few options... maybe veg inside at 24/0 and put outside to flower???


----------



## marcoze (Jun 13, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> So I am allowed to have 12 plants, and only 6 can be flowering at a time, so that leaves me with a few options... maybe veg inside at 24/0 and put outside to flower???



12 plants, personally id build 2 Veg totes and have one flowering area. a veg tote can survive on about 40w of total power no problem. you can make the inside reflective a variety of ways. have 3 in each vegging and either Scrogging or LSTing away. 

Then have 6 in the flowering area, doing the same but 12/12. either Scrogged or LSted'.

Anyway you look at it, youre going to be Topping for sure, followed up by LST or Scrog. Its just the smart thing to do.....and since you cant have too many plants in limbo between stages you got some time to do it right between harvests.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm familiar with the LST, and how its done, however the Scrog method is something i would be willing to try, but I am not sure how it is done, iv'e read about it a bit, but don't quite understand the concept.


----------



## marcoze (Jun 14, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I'm familiar with the LST, and how its done, however the Scrog method is something i would be willing to try, but I am not sure how it is done, iv'e read about it a bit, but don't quite understand the concept.



its easy. all you do is feed the plant into/through a screen that is attatched to your pots. ever see a bean trellis? its the same concept except you have to do all of the work, and often because you only have a limited amount of time to put shit in the right direction before its too large/strong to bend through.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2010)

So I have good new and some bad news.

Good news is, apparently my plant has been flowering the past 10 days, and today I noticed sex, she is definitely all woman.

Bad news is I did not notice she was flowering until after I had just attempted to top her. I hope I didnt do too much damage.

On a side note, apparently it is true that if you veg a plant under 24/0 and then put them outside, even if it isnt 12/12 yet, they can still flower. I wonder if this is different for each strain?


----------



## bajafox (Jun 14, 2010)

Your 3 week old is alot bigger than my 3 week old clone... I hope that changes after I put her under 400w

good luck, I'll let you know if I come across extra seeds


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is the best attempt i could do to get a close up pic of the pistils


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2010)

And the last one is where i topped her


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2010)

2nd bit of good news, the Bubba Kush Clones should be here in the next few days, apparently they are not quite ready for soil yet. Can't wait to get them. I think I will use several different growing methods, to see which work out best for me Maybe one or two in a rubbermaid tote with cfls, a few under the 400 watt hps, and some outside in a trash can grow. In addition some I will Fim or top, some i will LST, some i will do as a Scrog. That way I can see what works best for me.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 14, 2010)

Greetings, is it okay if I call u Bill? I have seen u around, I think maybe on mk's thread...Anyway, we have our first medical grow up and running. We are not cycling the plants correctly yet for intermittent harvests, but we r gettin there. I am also experimenting with some different stuff, tryin to expand my horizons. Maybe we can learn something from one another...Drop on in and check it out...link is in the sig.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Bill looking good man. I don't know anything about what you can and can't do during flower yet cause I'm not there yet but I hope you didn't hurt your girl by topping her. It sounds like you got a nice set up in the works man. Take some detailed pics once you're all set so we can see what you're working with. I don't know about everyone else but I loke to know HOW people are growing their weed and see if there's something interesting to learn. And there usually is. everyone has a different method and alot of them work. You can get bits and pieces from here and there and work 'em into your shit to improve ya know. Anyway man I'm sub'd and i'll be keeping up with you.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2010)

So I just picked up 3 cuttings from a Skunk X Haze plant, we shall see if I can get these ones to take root. Hopefully.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 16, 2010)

Just some pics of the ladies

The new Skunk Haze cuttings, sitting in peat pellets, with my ghetto humidome. We shall see if this works...







The cover for my Querkle that is flowering right now







She always looks droopy when I take the cover off??? I wonder why.







A close up of the cuttings.







Im still waiting on the Bubba Kush clones... may be a yes, may be a no. On the bright side, a co-op just opened up right down the street. They have a bomb Sour Diesel!!! Also said they will have some clones available, and are willing to accept vendors.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 16, 2010)

She's looking pretty good man. She's probably weepy cause she's not getting any oxygen in there when it's lights out. Might wanna look into something that's light proof but breathable. 
Good luck with the clones man. Hope they take off for ya.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 16, 2010)

not 100% sure if this would work but maybe you could mount something like this on either side of your black box that your using to cover to create airflow. the vent might be able to keep the light out. Like I said not sure if it would work but it's an idea. You definitely need to get some air in there for her to breathe. 

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=duct&hl=en&cid=7076865887512892105#


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> not 100% sure if this would work but maybe you could mount something like this on either side of your black box that your using to cover to create airflow. the vent might be able to keep the light out. Like I said not sure if it would work but it's an idea. You definitely need to get some air in there for her to breathe.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=duct&hl=en&cid=7076865887512892105#


Thanks man, I didn't even think of something like that, I was thinking I could cut out some 4 to 5" holes, and cover with really thick black cloth, so fresh air could go in, but not the light.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 17, 2010)

That might work too! Just get her some air some way, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2010)

The good thing is, the cover is only on from 5 PM till it gets dark outside, usually 930 or 10 PM. So it is not on the whole 12 hours.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah that's a plus but think if it this way. Even when you sleep you need to breathe, so does ur baby. lol obviously she can do a little better without air then we can but she still feels it. The thing is you don't wanna stress her, especially during flowering, cause she might go hermie on ya. Gotta try to give her exactly what she need while she's trying to give you what you need, lol


----------



## purple kush16 (Jun 18, 2010)

when its dark the plants ared feeding and the leaves droop


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 18, 2010)

That may be true but there's no air flow in that black tote. It could be either one but either way I'd still recommend getting some air in there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;XHSj15K6Rf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHSj15K6Rf4[/video]


My first time as director


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh and i just found out my camera has a macro lens, so i will try to take some cool pics tomorrow.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 19, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Oh and i just found out my camera has a macro lens, so i will try to take some cool pics tomorrow.


Cool, I'll definitely be back to see them!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 19, 2010)

damn macro! thats tight


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 19, 2010)

nice video man. subbed. I didn't even know you were doin a grow


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 19, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> nice video man. subbed. I didn't even know you were doin a grow


 Well, I had the one grow going, that I had to tear out of the ground, after they were 2 months old. I got this one 2 weeks ago, she was a mother that he had been taking clones from. I also got some cuttings i'm trying to get to take root, and some medical seeds from Bajafox, that I started germinating last night. Also two schwag seeds that sprouted about a week ago. So I have 1 in flower, two seedlings, 4 germinating, and 3 cuttings. Lots of different options for me, lol. I also have a 400W HPS, but im not sure how I'm gonna use it yet.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 19, 2010)

Are you growing inside or outside??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 19, 2010)

Right now outside, but I have the light, so I figure i could do a little of both.


----------



## purple kush16 (Jun 19, 2010)

HEY My heres a idea i made with 2 of my females



My new mini CFL GROW 2 FEMALES FLOWERING 
ok i just found the perfect spot to grow my females in they have been flowering in my shed grow room but it is getting to damn hot in there!! So i came up with a bathroom cabinit grow 2x3ft space
MY LIGHTING IS 

THREE 20w CFL's

TWO 1ft 20w Flourescents

Help would be nice need to know if there enought light in there it just 2 plants that just sharted throwing there pistals out!!!

 ​


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 19, 2010)

Some new pics.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok, so about a week ago, i planted two more bag seeds, and i got some medical seeds from Bajafox. The bagseed have sprouted, and are on their 3rd set of leaves now, and the bajamed seeds have not sprouted yet. I also cut holes in my blackout box, covered with cloth, and spraypainted the cloth black, so there is definitely air getting in there when it is covered. But she is still drooping at night. I'm starting to wonder if they just do that naturally??

*here is a pic of the dark box, with the holes*







*The other side*







*The first bag seed*







*The second bagseed*







*Bajamed seeds germinating right now*


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

awesomw video man. Great job on the box, lovely canna-vag hair pictures, and the bag seeds are looking good!. Now we got our fingers crossed for the bajamed!! lol Jeez man you got a lot going on!! lol
oh and about your flowering with cfls question:
I don't know if it's actually enough light or not but I'd say maybe no. 
The thing with cfls is you really can't have enough so if you got the resources to add a few more in there I say do it.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd say run to homedepot grab 3 splitters (1.50 ea) and a 3 pack of 2700 cfl's (3.00) and you made a definite improvement


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

I was just planning on vegging with the cfl's, but i do plan on adding more light to the tote, (thanks for the idea) I have a 400W HPS, but don't have the means to make use of it right now, not untill after this first harvest anyway. So for now I will let good ole mother nature do the flowering for me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

BTW the seeds aren't really called bajamed, lol they are medical grade seeds from Bajafox, so i call em bajamed for short.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

Bajamed kinda sounds like Bahamut which is this:


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> BTW the seeds aren't really called bajamed, lol they are medical grade seeds from Bajafox, so i call em bajamed for short.


I got it. GOD how slow do you think I am!!! lol j/k bud


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry, i'm a little more than baked right now. So i felt the need to explain for any other idiots out there. (not MK)


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

Cause i'm sure that there is a few people out there that would see that, and think it was a strain called bajamed.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

ha ha ha no worries bro.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

True. I've stumbled across some dumb mother fuckers on here. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> True. I've stumbled across some dumb mother fuckers on here. lol


I've seen a couple on your thread, bunch of tards if you ask me.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah one person on my thread said it best, some of us give to this site and some only take away from it.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 20, 2010)

bajamed, lol

We'll can compare them to the pictures I have of the possible strains it could be, assuming we get a full cycle out of them


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

oooh that'll be fun it's like "Name That Strain"
a gameshow for stoners!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok, so the four seeds i have germinating in the tote can be possibly one of the following strains:

Here is a list of the possible strains I might get from the seeds, 5 of them are random, I know one for sure is a Jack Herer

- Skywalker OG Ep2
- Mind Kontrol
- Private Reserve
- King Kush
- Dizneyland
- Jaberwocky
- Grand Daddy Purple
- Tokyo OG
- ODOG
- L.A. Bomba
- Jack Herer
- Lemon Kush
- Purple Erkle

So, that is awesome to find out  Lets hope to see some sprouts soon!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 20, 2010)

oh bajamed... makes since now.


jk


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

So I guess I'm photocrazy, lol. Here are some more pics. Also I have some pics of my female thats flowering, and there are some things that look like a female flower, but no pistil???

One of the bagseed, which btw, I have been doing 12/12 from seed, and will continue to do so until harvest. Day 8







What are these??







2nd bagseed 12/12 from seed Day 8







The branch I accidentally topped in the beginning of flowering, It seems to be recovering okay.







Another pic of what i believe to be female flowers, but I am not sure...







As always I love to hear any comments, or questions you have for me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

Here is a pic of the rest of my garden!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 20, 2010)

I see corn? what else you growin??
and I have know Idea what those are growing on the plant. They sure aren't pistols tho


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> I see corn? what else you growin??
> and I have know Idea what those are growing on the plant. They sure aren't pistols tho


Corn, 2 types of tomato's, strawberries, carrots, green onions, cilantro, and cannabis.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 20, 2010)

nice little garden selection. I want to get one going here, but I can't due to HOA rules


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry man, that sucks. It gives me something to do while i'm home all day.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 20, 2010)

yea I like gardening, I just think plants are so damn fascinating.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> nice little garden selection. I want to get one going here, but I can't due to HOA rules


 
Man if they only knew.... ha ha


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

I picked up a 4 pack of 23 watt CFL soft white, for $3 at the swapmeet. thats 75 cents a light.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

SAWEEEET deal buddy. Cant beat that with a stick. Are you gonna get the splitters?


----------



## bajafox (Jun 20, 2010)

Which on did you go to Bill? I've been wanting to go to the Spring Valley one lately to see if there's anything I can use


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

I go to the one in Imperial Beach, where the drive-in is, every wednesday, they have all kinds of cool random shit there. They sell the cfls, both warm white, and cool white, 4 for $3, or 8 for $5!!!!
You can't beat that with a stick. Lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah Im gonna go to walmart tonight i think to pick up the splitters. Although I don't quite need them yet because nothing has sprouted.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

are you only gonna use the light for budding?
because if not wouldn't hurt to put the splitters and soft lights on now. More light plus a more even spectrum for the plants too.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

that's what did. i got 4 bright whites and i had 4 soft white til the last box update when my gf broke one


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well with the splitters, i can get six in there, but i'm only planning on vegging for about a month, then putting outside to flower. I might even run them 12/12 from sprout, so i can find sex super early.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

yeah that's not a bad idea but, they say, and it makes sense, that the plants will be really small. I think it only vegges for like 2 weeks then start flowering when u do that. Would be a really cool thing for one of our group to do that so we all know as much as we can about ut ya know.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

So someone told me today that since my plant is flowering right now, that I should trim some of her "water" leaves. I'm not sure if he meant the sun leaves, but either way, is it a good idea to do some pruning on her, even though she is a couple weeks into flowering?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> yeah that's not a bad idea but, they say, and it makes sense, that the plants will be really small. I think it only vegges for like 2 weeks then start flowering when u do that. Would be a really cool thing for one of our group to do that so we all know as much as we can about ut ya know.


Well, I have actually been doing it with the bag seed i planted, they are about 1.5" tall, and are on their 3rd set of leaves. 9 days old, and have been on 12/12 since i planted them. I have some cool macro shots of them a couple posts up the thread.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 20, 2010)

the SOG is basically the same thing as 12/12 from seed... its 12/12 from a clone.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

People say both ways but most of the people I trust say not to. The people who are for it say that when u cut the fan or water or sun leaves, all the same, the plant uses less energy in photosynthesis and more on producing buds. But the people who i trust, including Grizzly and Natty, say that if you cut the fan leavces you're cutting off theor supply of energy. And natty would tell you that theres no fan leaf fairy out there in nature that goes around and cuts the fan leaves off the plants so why would we need to. lol
So my vote is to leave 'em alone.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Well, I have actually been doing it with the bag seed i planted, they are about 1.5" tall, and are on their 3rd set of leaves. 9 days old, and have been on 12/12 since i planted them. I have some cool macro shots of them a couple posts up the thread.


 
I saw them. That's a sweet ass camera. I want to take macro shots.  

lol
And any luck identifying the unknow sex organ?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 20, 2010)

> theres no fan leaf fairy out there in nature that goes around and cuts the fan leaves off the plants


There really isn't though.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

ha ha ha SEE?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> I saw them. That's a sweet ass camera. I want to take macro shots.
> 
> lol
> And any luck identifying the unknow sex organ?


 Someone said that it is a female flower, and that the pistil is burned off or it died or some shit. I'm still not 100 % sure yet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> I saw them. That's a sweet ass camera. I want to take macro shots.
> 
> lol


It's just a low end $100 fujifilm that I actually bought for my wife/fiancee


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 20, 2010)

ohhhh engaged are we?? congrats!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> It's just a low end $100 fujifilm that I actually bought for my wife/fiancee


http://www.google.com/product_url?q=http://shop.bjs.com/productName_stcVVproductId101220641VVviewprod.htm?productID=101220641&sc_cid=DF&fr=AEyckJFiXTKYaDjI0p-n0joz2xPFe_ZxD3_qSSidQmz6jyiDzg_J26wvPqa-byMP-OVYA0tbjagQItzojJqs-fbVKI7cwFNYK4qFhz4srYp5XCVVvP3uQSyWBivrNy9N1_OpuX-OT7eFS4AGjBAh85y-3UoRsEAhLUecb81c0UYksG8alJb9zQYl_56D-SxeegAAAAAAAAAA&ei=LfQeTKrSLZSgjgTj-qyoBQ&sig2=fTOTjwBimMEY67ZKAlPGWw&gl=us&hl=en&sa=title&ved=0CAkQgwgwADgA


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, something like that, we have a son together, been together 3 years, and have lived together the whole time, so we are practically married, just not official yet. Just waiting till the time is right.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

Cool bill and thankfully you live on the west coast so Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> Cool bill and thankfully you live on the west coast so Happy Fathers Day!


Thanks man


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

This guy's journal is a perfect example of a 12/12 from seed grow! I highly recommend everyone check it out.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/305785-stones-journal.html


----------



## bajafox (Jun 20, 2010)

I couldn't find any splitters at wal mart, the only time I've seen them is Lowe's and Home Depot


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I couldn't find any splitters at wal mart, the only time I've seen them is Lowe's and Home Depot


same here//


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I couldn't find any splitters at wal mart, the only time I've seen them is Lowe's and Home Depot


They got them at the walmart on Palomar.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah I've seen it. Dude came out pretty impressively.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

I got mine at homedepot. They seem to have way more things that I need then walmart. I make them my first trip now.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 20, 2010)

They seem to be harder to find lately...hmmmm, I wonder why? Everyone in SD is going indoors


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ha ha. Probably. and I have to say yet again, Damn you West Coasters!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2010)

I found a seed site that sells single seeds at decent prices.

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/


----------



## purple kush16 (Jun 21, 2010)

i picked up SIX 50watt CF'sL for $20 lol go my ways


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2010)

So my girl is definitely growing, at least heightwise, and her leaves, the pistils/flowers seem to be the same size though.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 21, 2010)

Growth is always good when dealing with plants, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'm just hoping that she isn't stuck in some retarded half veg/half flowering stage.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> She's looking pretty good man. She's probably weepy cause she's not getting any oxygen in there when it's lights out. Might wanna look into something that's light proof but breathable.
> Good luck with the clones man. Hope they take off for ya.


I just caught this, umm don't plants breath Carbon Dioxide?


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well to literally answer your question I got this from wiki


"...when a plant feeds on its own food, that food is broken down in the same way that it's broken down in an animals body (including yours): with oxygen. The oxygen is needed to break down the carbohydrate molecules and release the energy stored in those molecules." "While a plant is photosynthesizing, its producing more than enough oxygen to break down its own food..." 

But what I truly meant was fresh air. Not only O2 just Air in general but they do need oxygen too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> Well to literally answer your question I got this from wiki
> 
> 
> "...when a plant feeds on its own food, that food is broken down in the same way that it's broken down in an animals body (including yours): with oxygen. The oxygen is needed to break down the carbohydrate molecules and release the energy stored in those molecules." "While a plant is photosynthesizing, its producing more than enough oxygen to break down its own food..."
> ...


I know what you meant bro, I was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 21, 2010)

any news on those seeds?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2010)

bajafox said:


> any news on those seeds?


Nope, nothing showing yet.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 21, 2010)

I had to dig mine up to see wtf was going on, I couldn't tell if it was growing or not so I buried it one last time. I'm planning to order my tent today, or pick one up if I can find it locally. Once it's all setup I'm going to go pick up 2 clones and more seeds, I already feel a month behind on where I was hoping to be


----------



## purple kush16 (Jun 21, 2010)

ow is she already flowering i thote you sasi you were gonna let it naturely flower? WAtsup


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2010)

purple kush16 said:


> ow is she already flowering i thote you sasi you were gonna let it naturely flower? WAtsup


 I was going to, but she started flowering on her own, so i just started giving her 12/12 since she started flowering already.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 21, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I know what you meant bro, I was just giving you a hard time.


 
yeah I missed the sarcasm lol got all technical on ya and shit ha my bad


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

How fucking awesome is it to be gone all day, and to come home and find 3 more Querkle plants sitting in your backyard as a present!!!!


Priceless!!

Photos to follow


----------



## bajafox (Jun 22, 2010)

Someone dropped them off?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, my neighbor, he is the one that gave me the first one


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

Before I post a shit ton of pictures, just a couple other small updates

Bajamed- Still have not sprouted, but i'm being patient.

Skunk-Haze cuttings are doing ok hanging in there, we shall see if they will take root, i have hope after what I saw today

From my origanal plants, from my first thread I had taken a cutting, to see if I could clone it. That was 2 weeks ago. Today I had given up hope on it, giving it up for dead. Well I went to pick it up, and I noticed that the jiffy pellet had stuck to it, turns out the sucker is still alive, and has a bunch of itty bitty roots starting to come out of it, so it looks like she might make it after all


----------



## bajafox (Jun 22, 2010)

Good luck with those seeds, I had almost no success with them, I'm guessing at least one of them will sprout. Gonna go re-up on Thurs and try to get more seeds. The only one's I have are the Jack Herers but those won't get started until my set up is complete.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thats cool, I think I'm getting the hang of this cloning thing, let me know if you want some Querkle


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is a pic of all three of my new babies!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

For some reason the middle one is flowering?? I don't know why he would let her flower so soon. Im gonna reveg her and let her grow some more.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is a pic of the smallest new addition.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is the middle one, she is flowering







And she is a mess underneath


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

And here is the biggest of the three, she might be flowering too.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a ton of room right now, I'll take any spare's you have


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 22, 2010)

Very cool present man. That's about as awesome as neighbors come.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> Very cool present man. That's about as awesome as neighbors come.


 No kidding, I guess I forgive him for not hooking me up with the bubba kush clones, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I have a ton of room right now, I'll take any spare's you have


For sure man, actually i was thinking too, once these skunk haze take off, I can give you a couple clones from that too!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

Also, three new plants can only mean one thing!! One is gonna be done LST, one will be topped, and one will become Mommy. Lol


----------



## bajafox (Jun 22, 2010)

As soon as I get my heating issues fixed I'll have room for at least 3 more plants. Once I get a full cycle out of it I will start the Jack Herer seeds, I don't want to leave those to chance


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey again guys! Wow Bill, ur thread is really taking off! I'm gone for 3 days and come back and I've got ten pages to read LOL. I like the gifts u got, I'm with Baja, I WANT SOME!!!! lol. Anyway, they r lookin really nice man, keep up the good work!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 22, 2010)

damn what good neighbors! but seriously.. they are a mess... but still!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> damn what good neighbors! but seriously.. they are a mess... but still!


Yeah, they are a little ragged, looks like they had clones taken off of them, a lot. It's ok, I will bring them back to their full potential. (I hope)


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 22, 2010)

Should be easy. They should recoop on their own


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah they'll be fine. It always surprised me how resilliant these little weeds truly are. They can take ALOT of abuse.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 22, 2010)

It's a good thing too, with people like me botching it all up LOL


----------



## purple kush16 (Jun 22, 2010)

CHECK IT OUT MAN!!!!!!!!!

Im left down with 3 nice looking females there bagseed!!! I orginaly had them growing in my hot ass shed with about 300w of 4ft flourescents!! NOW i have designed i growbox in my closet!!!! I went up to lowes and got a 2ftx3ft cardboard box it 4 ft in height by the way!!! So i tripped the inside out with reflecting material from lowes also my lighting is!!!

SIX 48watt CFL's

TWO 1ft 20watt flourescents

also mini fan is in box to!!

Thanks for looking if im doing anything wrong please help me out this is my first grow!!!



​


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 22, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> It's a good thing too, with people like me botching it all up LOL


hahahaha..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

Good news to all my faithful followers, I checked on the Mystery Seeds from baja this morning, and we have sproutage. 3 of the 4 seeds have definite taproot coming out.


Here is beauty #1







#2







and last but not least # 3.







I'm not giving up on #4 yet, she might be a slow bloomer. (he or she) Until I know sex of these babies, I will refer to them as She's.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Jun 22, 2010)

NICE! I'm getting ready to go pick up my new fan, if it works I will start my new grow thread tonight, starting with germinating the Jack Herer seeds


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Good news to all my faithful followers, I checked on the Mystery Seeds from baja this morning, and we have sproutage. 3 of the 4 seeds have definite taproot coming out.
> 
> 
> Here is beauty #1
> ...


 
Sweet man awesome job!!  must not be the seeds Baja. lol j/k 

That's the spirit bill. I call my girls "girls" too but I still have no idear what I got.
So the next step is names.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 22, 2010)

It's definitely not the seeds....  I suck, lol


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 22, 2010)

na bud it just takes time, lol no worries. Dude Natty found a 100% effective way to germ. Take your seeds and put 'em in a cup w/ a little bit of water in it. Let 'em sink to the bottom or push them down til they stay then put them between some wet paper towel and put that in a plastic baggie. Put the baggie in your sock drawer or another dark place and leave it alone for 2 days. If it's a good seed it should definitely germ.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 22, 2010)

That or just place them in dirt with a hum. dome  its alot easier and My PE seed broke the soil after 3 or 4 days of planting it...


----------



## bajafox (Jun 22, 2010)

Gonna stick to the paper towel method for now, if not, I'll switch. These seeds were free anyway


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool bud let us know if theres any movement.


----------



## dirmer3 (Jun 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Here is the middle one, she is flowering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like its reveging to me. I'd keep giving it 24/0 until you start getting normal leaves again. How are they doing now? Seriously, though, don't you love presents like that? =)


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

I got them in a rubbermaid tote under 5 26 watt cfl bulbs, temps are at 78 and humidity is at 50%


----------



## bajafox (Jun 22, 2010)

Put 'em in my tent  Plenty of room, if they recover take 'em back and finish them outdoors


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh they aren't gonna die or anything, they were just a tangled mess of new growth, I got them fixed up, and they should be fine  Thanks for the offer though. Don't worry, you will be getting some clones soon enough


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok here are pics of the current setup.







Here is the largest one that I have LST down to the side.













I currently have no exhaust fan, and temps are hovering at 76-78.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 22, 2010)

If you're leaving it open like that you don't need fans but really soon the box is gonna be pointless. You'll be able to just put 'em on the ground. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

It's not open, their is a 2nd tote as the top, with the 5 cfl's hanging down, so other than the hole for the cord, it is almost completely sealed.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

I figure they can get sun during the day, and cfl at night, so they are still getting light 24/0 , then switching to outside completey when I feel they are ready to flower.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh like mine? did u put pics up of it? I must of missed them if so or forget cause I'm a pothead, lol. 
If not put some up I'd like to see.
What are you doing for exhaust and airflow and what not?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

My biggest problem right now is that my other vegetable plants are getting wayy bigger than I expected, and I am running out of space. I might have to go with pots, but I am not sure what size to use?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> Oh like mine? did u put pics up of it? I must of missed them if so or forget cause I'm a pothead, lol.
> If not put some up I'd like to see.
> What are you doing for exhaust and airflow and what not?


Nothing right now, it is not completely sealed, so air just kinda blows in and out, it's outside so it's cooler, and there is a nice breeze to exchange air.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sweet bro. Whatever works right. When I was starting my grow I had the lights coming through the lid, the cords were holding the lid open and I had that shitty little fan blowing in there and it was working. It probably would have stayed working too but the rennovations just made it work better ya know.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree, once i have more $$$ I will definitely upgrade my veg chamber, but this will work for now, and for right now 13 hours a day i dont have to pay for light!!


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 22, 2010)

and not only do you not have to pay for it but it's THE BEST light your babies can possibly get. 

How's the rest of the grow going? The other flowering girls still doing well?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> and not only do you not have to pay for it but it's THE BEST light your babies can possibly get.
> 
> How's the rest of the grow going? The other flowering girls still doing well?


Yeah, it's just the one that is flowering, but she is doing good, I think she is going through her stretch right now, then the buds will really start to form.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sweet. Can't wait to see that. Shit I can't wait to see if I got females, let alone buds forming. It's so nerve wracking knowing that I'm just days away from know wheteher or not all my hard work was for nothing.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> Sweet. Can't wait to see that. Shit I can't wait to see if I got females, let alone buds forming. It's so nerve wracking knowing that I'm just days away from know wheteher or not all my hard work was for nothing.


 For your sake I hope they are both female, but 1 of 2 wouldnt be so bad either...


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 23, 2010)

no sir one out of 2 would suit me just fine but I think 2 of 2 would fit a little better, lol


----------



## Luger187 (Jun 23, 2010)

purple kush16 said:


> CHECK IT OUT MAN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im left down with 3 nice looking females there bagseed!!! I orginaly had them growing in my hot ass shed with about 300w of 4ft flourescents!! NOW i have designed i growbox in my closet!!!! I went up to lowes and got a 2ftx3ft cardboard box it 4 ft in height by the way!!! So i tripped the inside out with reflecting material from lowes also my lighting is!!!
> 
> ...


with CFLs, u need the bulbs less than 2 inches from the plant. i keep mine about this far |----|


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2010)

Luger187 said:


> with CFLs, u need the bulbs less than 2 inches from the plant. i keep mine about this far |----|


Thanks for the info, but those aren't even my plants


----------



## bajafox (Jun 23, 2010)

Sucks when people crash threads like that


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 23, 2010)

Luger187 said:


> with CFLs, u need the bulbs less than 2 inches from the plant. i keep mine about this far |----|





billcollector99 said:


> Thanks for the info, but those aren't even my plants


 
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA 
Someone needs to read.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Sucks when people crash threads like that


 I wouldn't mind if it was you or MK or Natty doing something like that, but at least be someone I talk to somewhat on here. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2010)

So my girl that is flowering right now, has a noticeable increase in the number of pistils, also I can start to see tiny bud formations start. As soon as I find the charger for my camera, I will put up new pics.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 23, 2010)

How are the seedlings doing? Did that 4th one ever crack soil? I'm putting in the last 2 Jack Herer seeds now, will have all four germinating for the next few days, hopefully ready for soil by Friday


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2010)

I put them in soil, nothing has broke through yet, i'm just letting them take their time.

I figure they will come up when they are ready.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 23, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> So my girl that is flowering right now, has a noticeable increase in the number of pistils, also I can start to see tiny bud formations start. As soon as I find the charger for my camera, I will put up new pics.


Congrats bud!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2010)

OK here are some pics:


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sooo... How does she look?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2010)

Querkle #1 Recieved 6/4/10 Day 1





Showed sex on 6/14/10 Day 10





Buds forming 6/23/10 Day 19 (Day 9 of flowering)


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 23, 2010)

looks great man. The querkle is the one in ur avatar right??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> looks great man. The querkle is the one in ur avatar right??


Yah, i just changed it today.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah man looking really good!!! 

Certainly has stretched out a bit huh?
Mine are stretching like that too. I like 'em better bushy. They're prettier, lol


----------



## purple kush16 (Jun 23, 2010)

hey man your plant looks good check out my new grow thread!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2010)

More Photos.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2010)

So one of the best qualities I have noticed about this Querkle strain, is that it has a very hard stalk. The main stalk feels like a branch from a tree, forget about simply squeezing it to supercrop it. Maybe with a pair of pliers. It is a very strong and sturdy stem, and all of the 4 of the ones I have share that trait. Will be something nice to pass down to whatever i breed it with.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 23, 2010)

Pretty cool man. How's the temps in the tub?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2010)

I guess it got up to 85 last night, but i have that spacer in there, and it lets just enough air through that it's sitting at 75 right now, about 35% humidity.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 23, 2010)

nice... When I had mine set up like that it my temps got WAY high but I have it in an attic so that's a big difference. But that's working perfect for ya. Is it me or do those plants look a little healthier already?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2010)

I wish, wait till i give you a one week update on them, lol. I'll do before and after pics.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2010)

The one that is flowering right now has exploded in the last two days alone, like 3 " of new growth in some spots.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2010)

And based on the way it's growing, looks like i'll have 4 main colas, and a whole bunch of smaller ones.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 23, 2010)

We are going to breed it with Jack Herer


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice!!! I love the fact that we can maximize the amount of herb we get out of these babies by doing shit like that. I still can't believe my one has 7 actual colas and just forget about the bush. lol I love this shit man.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 23, 2010)

bajafox said:


> We are going to breed it with Jack Herer


 
Do we have taproot yet????


----------



## bajafox (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not touching them for at least 48 hours, I need to learn to be more patient and stop checking in on them every few hours, lol


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 23, 2010)

ha ha yes patience is a virtue, lol not one i hold but it is one.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 23, 2010)

If I'm going to have successful germs I need to practice patience...  No more rushing it from here on out. 

I've been checking out this guys setup, he built this thing for under $100 inside a similar tent 

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/308411-my-first-attemp-aeroponics-grapefruit.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> Nice!!! I love the fact that we can maximize the amount of herb we get out of these babies by doing shit like that. I still can't believe my one has 7 actual colas and just forget about the bush. lol I love this shit man.


Who doesn't love a little bush every once in awhile


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 23, 2010)

I do I do!!
lol as long as it's a fem. In growing and in other areas of my life. lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 24, 2010)

did you FIM the LST'd querkle? it looks that way.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> did you FIM the LST'd querkle? it looks that way.


 It might have gotten that way when the cuttings were took from it


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 24, 2010)

ahh. Im loving the extreme LST btw


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2010)

So my plan with the one that is receiving the LST treatment right now, is to force it to grow horizontally for about 4 ft, then ideally all the side branches should grow upwards like tops right?? How far could i grow it out? 6 ft? 8ft?


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 24, 2010)

with supports man you can make the whole plant grow sideways.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 24, 2010)

The plant might be easier to handle if you do the spiral lst like this though:

View attachment 1010126


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2010)

So basically like this?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2010)

I would need to put her in a bigger pot to do the spiral.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 24, 2010)

yea that would work. You would have alot of tops!


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 24, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I would need to put her in a bigger pot to do the spiral.


 
True. Either way you do it it'll work im sure. I got some side growth growing on my one plant and it's all from the colas pulling open and exposing the inside of the plant. If you make the sides the top you'll have no issues.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2010)

Gives me something to think about. I actually had an idea, with like a tunnel, made out of mesh/screen material. Running the main stalk horizontal through the tunnel, and having all the growth growing up and to the sides grow into the screen, similar to a scrog...


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 24, 2010)

Natty sent me a pic of something like that. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 24, 2010)

i sent you a v-scrog. 

the tunnel idea actually sounds good. It is going to be alot of veg time though


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> i sent you a v-scrog.
> 
> the tunnel idea actually sounds good. It is going to be alot of veg time though


I have the rest of the summer!!!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 24, 2010)

true. I say go for it


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah I found it. Here it is anyway for my efforts, lol
It's a half a tunnel scrog or a v-scrog


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok, now flip that arch upside down, and picture it 4 ft long, with a height of 2 ft. and maybe 1.5 ft wide, covering the main stalk.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds like a crazy ass tree, lol I'm interested to see if you can work that one out.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 24, 2010)

Its possible. I don't see why it wouldnt work


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 24, 2010)

the purple widow might be easier to do that with. It says it can grow up to 3.5 meters (11.375 feet)


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 24, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> Its possible. I don't see why it wouldnt work


Not that it wouldn't work but I think the V-scrog would be less growing. If yougrow into the v you're gona have veg going through the screen way sooner then if you grow into a /\ shaped support. You have to grow all the way to the top before you can start feeding leaves through the screen. 
It'll work but the other way seems more practical.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2010)

Like this :


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 24, 2010)

yea i got it


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 24, 2010)

OHHHHH That's interesting!!! That's not at all what I thought you meant. LOL Cool idea.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 24, 2010)

lol, that's exactly what I pictured when he mentioned it


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 24, 2010)

For some reason I forgot that it was supposed to be growing sideways....well not for some reason. We all know the reason. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2010)

Not much of an artist, and it looks wayyy cooler in my head.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok, so I am going camera happy, and I have taken some more pics.

I decided to LST another one of the Querkle, so I have two undergoing initial training. I think I am gonna go with the spiral technique though, takes up less space.







Here are pics of the cola that i topped right before noticing sex, The leaves are pretty mangled.



















Pics of the seedlings













Here is the clone I took from my original plants. Some dank from Colorado.







And some random artistic shots from Querkle #1


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 24, 2010)

Awesome pics bro. I especially love that little clone. It looks like some kind of bad ass palm tree or something. lol
And the last pic is sweet too. 
The seedlings are looking splendid and that one topped cola is looking weird but I'm sure it'll still prodice for ya!
All in all I'd say things are looking good bud!!!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow they look great. Do I see some purple in them or is that my eyes??


----------



## bajafox (Jun 24, 2010)

Bill, do you know anything about hydro??? I have everything to set 2 of them up but I dont have the slightest idea how to, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't really know much of anything, I have never worked with one before. I figure it couldn't be too hard though.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm going to sell one of them and use the other one for practice, but not for a few months. I will need to make a cool tube after all, I'm going to switch to my new 600w lamp and give the old one back to my friend for his tent. Let me know if you can still help me out with it


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2010)

For sure, just let me know when.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 24, 2010)

As soon as I sell a few of these things off, no hurry since I'm going to be vegging for the next 6 - 8 weeks at min. But I would like to get it all set up and ready to go for when it's time to flower


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2010)

OK, so mystery seed #2 has sprouted up out of the dirt, and is showing it's cotyledons.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice! Pics?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Nice! Pics?


It's ugly right now, lol. Ill post pics in a bit.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 25, 2010)

hahaha, I'm gonna go check on my JH seeds, they should be ready now


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 25, 2010)

awesome *bill*!


----------



## bajafox (Jun 25, 2010)

btw, what happened to calling them bajameds? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2010)

I dunno, i didn't want to confuse any of the sloooww people out there.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 25, 2010)

That's true...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2010)

So I have some HUGE news regarding the plants that I received from my friend.

What I had previously thought of as more Querkle Plants: Big medium, and small, were actually Big = Odyssey; Medium = Platinum O.G.; Small = Sour Diesel.

He also gave me some feminized seeds with genes from Cali Connection strains.:

Double Sour Diesel.
Afghani #1 X Sour D.
SFV OG X Sour D


----------



## bajafox (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice man!! Are you gonna clone any of that? 

Let's hope we get a Jack male and polinate some of those bitches!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2010)

How many jh seeds did you germ? I would be stoked if you had a male!!!!! Can you imagine crossing every strain i have right now with the legend!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes I can! hahahaha I have 2 under soil and one germing, it cracked but it's being really shy, hopefully by tomorrow. I germed 3 more seeds that I got from him today


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sweet!! Orrr they can all be female, and you can use Soma's method, to get pollen from the females, and i can pollinate that way too. Or you get a clone of each one of mine, and in return, I get a couple JH clones??


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 25, 2010)

you cali people.... switch and trading.... makes me sick


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> you cali people.... switch and trading.... makes me sick


 We haven't forgot about you guys!! Seeds grow just as well as clones!!!!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 25, 2010)

lol AWESOME!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2010)

How else are we supposed to get Purple Widow X Pineapple Express X Jack Herer X Sour Diesel.

How's that for a wicked ass head trip!!


Edit: You can interchange the Sour Diesel with any of the following - Platinum OG, Querkle, Odyssey, or Bajamed.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 25, 2010)

so should I cross my PW and PE myself?? and get those seeds to you guys?

I would like to have PE, PW and the PE x PW cross seeds but I haven't figured out how yet. more than likely with clones


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> so should I cross my PW and PE myself?? and get those seeds to you guys?
> 
> I would like to have PE, PW and the PE x PW cross seeds but I haven't figured out how yet. more than likely with clones



Well if you can get a seed with PE and PW crossed, that would make it a hella lot easier for you when someday you miraculously find some Jack Herer X Sour D seeds


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2010)

Here are some more pics, they are all labeled!!!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 25, 2010)

haha, I heard santa drops them off at my door step in envelopes. Ill get some PWxPE crossed for everyone... that way we can speed up the process


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 25, 2010)

awesome pics! really nice root growth


----------



## bajafox (Jun 25, 2010)

If I get a JH female the first thing I'm doing is picking up a DR60 grow tent and keeping it as a mother, you are on the list of clones


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2010)

I went to GG in Chula Vista today, had some cool stuff, but wayyy overpriced.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2010)

I found some stuff that is highly recommended, and the nice part is it is much cheaper than FF Ocean. FF ocean is $40 for 3 Cu ft, and this stuff is $8 for the same amount!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2010)

I like this one!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Jun 26, 2010)

bajamed 2 is a straggler!

You should get 2 clones and put one in FFOF and one in that one and see if there is any difference, I'd use it if it works for you, it'll save a lot of $$$


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 26, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Here are some more pics, they are all labeled!!!


 
What a beautiful collection you got going now. Some interesting strains you can have a lot of fun with. Everyone's looking really good, let's hope bajamed 2 steps his game up and joins his friends at the big kids table.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 26, 2010)

bajafox said:


> bajamed 2 is a straggler!
> 
> You should get 2 clones and put one in FFOF and one in that one and see if there is any difference, I'd use it if it works for you, it'll save a lot of $$$


 
This would be a helpful experiment! Shit 8 bucks for 3 cu ft sounds like a deal to me. Wonder if we can get this stuff on the east coast...??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> This would be a helpful experiment! Shit 8 bucks for 3 cu ft sounds like a deal to me. Wonder if we can get this stuff on the east coast...??


They sell it at home depot, it has bat guano, worm castings, and kelp/seaweed, just like the FFOF has.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah??? Might be worth checking out. 

I'm out of here for now man. I'll be back later.
Peace


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2010)

New Pics are up.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice man. The bajameds are certainly moving!! Good news!


----------



## bajafox (Jun 26, 2010)

Slowly but surely!


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 26, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> We haven't forgot about you guys!! Seeds grow just as well as clones!!!!


Don't forget to count me in LOL, u can just be my new private bean bank LOL!


----------



## bajafox (Jun 26, 2010)

Are you going to clone any of those any time soon?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2010)

Probably in a week or two. Let them get some new growth first


----------



## bajafox (Jun 27, 2010)

How tall should they get before taking clippings?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2010)

They should be a minimum two months old in order to take a good clone, if you are growing from seed, if you are cloning a clone, you would have to wait until it was over the shock of being transplanted, and wait for new growth.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2010)

New Video!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;pe6QpJSK75A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe6QpJSK75A[/video]


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 27, 2010)

they all look great bill. good job


----------



## marcoze (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking good my man


----------



## bajafox (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you think it might be a little late for those bajameds to flower or no? Are you going to get an indoor setup once the winter is over?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Do you think it might be a little late for those bajameds to flower or no? Are you going to get an indoor setup once the winter is over?


No, it's not too late to flower them, I'm gonna let them veg under the cfl's for about 3 weeks, then I'll throw em outside, and let them flower on their own.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2010)

Late September is when we go to 12 hours of daylight.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 27, 2010)

Cool, can't wait to see what they turn out to be. 

I'm 0 - 3 with the new seeds after 48 hours, germed them the same way I did the Jack Herer seeds and 3 of those cracked, 2 are in soil and one is over an inch long in less than 4 days


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Cool, can't wait to see what they turn out to be.
> 
> I'm 0 - 3 with the new seeds after 48 hours, germed them the same way I did the Jack Herer seeds and 3 of those cracked, 2 are in soil and one is over an inch long in less than 4 days


I'm confused. Can't quite comprehend this, maybe im a little too stoned right now. Please break that down into caveman terms for me. Lol


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 27, 2010)

ha ha he tried to germ 3 new seeds 48 hrs ago but none of them worked. He tried to do it the same way he did the 3 Jacks he germed. 2 of the jacks germed and are in soil with one of those already over an inch long. I believe that's what was being said bro. HA HA


----------



## bajafox (Jun 28, 2010)

hahaha, that is exactly what I meant!! I was pretty stoned last night, Mexico lost and I had to erase the memory


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah shitty day for North America yesterday, with both Mexico and USA losing, pretty much devastated every soccer fan in the US, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 28, 2010)

Even worse for every fan in Souther California who were pretty much rooting for both Mex and US, both lost in the same weekend...dammit, I wasn't gonna smoke till at least noon but now I need to, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2010)

Shit I woke up at 7, and had to have my first bowl by 8.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 28, 2010)

lol, I was up at 6am, first time I've done that on my own in well over a year! I went back to bed though and woke up at 8, just had a small hit of JH


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

ha ha that how I am. Once I'm up I need a hit of something in like an hour, otherwise I can be nasty like a cigarette smoker with no butts, lol
The funny thing is I think I'm addicted to niccotine also cause I only smoke blunts. When i smoke a bong or a bowl I just don't feel like I'm getting what I need. 
I think at this point I NEED the tobacco leaf to get myself feeling right. And that upsets me. I don't wanna be addicted to tobacco , lol


----------



## bajafox (Jun 28, 2010)

I've never once smoked a grit before, I've always been more of a beer drinker.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

a grit? Is that west coast for cigarette? Never heard that before.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2010)

grit is old school for cigarette. Before your time youngster. Lol


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

ha ha ha well Bill how old ARE you? lol I'm 27 and if that's young man you're an old timer!! LOL


----------



## bajafox (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm turning 32, I was just lazy and didn't feel like typing out the whole thing....


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

lol I got ya. I'm actually about to turn 28 myself. Less then a month actually.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2010)

lol i'm only 28


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm 28 too! LOL this is kinda funny!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 28, 2010)

me tooooo!!!


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

ha ha ha Liar^^^^ lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 28, 2010)

damn it, im not old enough to be in the club


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2010)

Age doesn't mean crap bro!! Don't worry about it.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 28, 2010)

yaay im accepted again!


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 28, 2010)

lol don't worry kid. No one thinks less of you sport. Nothing will change champ. Everything is fine cheif. lol


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 29, 2010)

LOL MK ur a fuckin hoot! I suppose we can let u in Natty, but no juvenile bullshit so common with youngsters these days! lol jk


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 29, 2010)

ouch D2G...


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 29, 2010)

ha ha ha na, we don't need to worry about that with natty. He's on our side. He's a good youngin'. LOL Natty's quite mature for his age....either that or I'm quite immature......or both....probably both.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 29, 2010)

I think its both. lol


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 29, 2010)

ha ha yeah unfortunately so do I. lol


----------



## purple kush16 (Jun 29, 2010)

yahh im fucking 17 and i grow alot


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 29, 2010)

ooooo seeeee you probably should post that considering you are suppossed to be over 18 to use this site...just forewarning


----------



## bajafox (Jun 29, 2010)

What's the news on Bajamed #2 and #3? They get any greener yet?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2010)

Why yes. Yes they have.
Lol

Bajamed 1 is about 1.5" tall now, #2 is still straggling, but coming along, and #3 has almost passed up # 1.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 29, 2010)

wow that's cool! I finally found JH2 this morning, new pics are up 

I can't wait what those strains are, whatever they are, they won't disappoint


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 29, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Why yes. Yes they have.
> Lol
> 
> Bajamed 1 is about 1.5" tall now, #2 is still straggling, but coming along, and #3 has almost passed up # 1.


 
Awesome man!!! I too can't wait to see what these babies turn out to be.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 29, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> ouch D2G...


Awwww, don't be mad Natty. I's just foolin!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok, so Bajamed #1 was the 1st to sprout, is a lighter green color, ans is super hairy already, also it has started growing it's 2nd set of real leaves! Bajamed #2 is a straggler, she finally started to open up today, and you can itty bitty real leaves popping out. Bajamed #3 sprouted about a day after #1, but has quickly caught her in height, # 3 is a very dark green color, and is also very hairy? I wonder if all seedlings are supposed to look like they are covered in trichs?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 29, 2010)

lol I know. and if you weren't......well then.... 

jk I's just foolin


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 29, 2010)

Ha! Luv ur sense of humor!


----------



## bajafox (Jun 29, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Ok, so Bajamed #1 was the 1st to sprout, is a lighter green color, ans is super hairy already, also it has started growing it's 2nd set of real leaves! Bajamed #2 is a straggler, she finally started to open up today, and you can itty bitty real leaves popping out. Bajamed #3 sprouted about a day after #1, but has quickly caught her in height, # 3 is a very dark green color, and is also very hairy? I wonder if all seedlings are supposed to look like they are covered in trichs?


Look at the list of possibilities these seeds can be, whoever the grower was is not disclosing the genetics, all I know about him through our budtender is that he is very old and asks him to return any seeds he gets, he's very anal about his seeds getting out in the open. Good thing our budtender is cool as hell  I doubt you can walk into any collective and ask for seeds they find


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 29, 2010)

hmm that sounds really interesting. I hope it turns out to be something really sick...like WHITE RYDER or something...lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 29, 2010)

haha!!!!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Jun 29, 2010)

bill, let's see some updated pics of the bajameds, I'm curious to see where they are at compared to JH2


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2010)

bajafox said:


> bill, let's see some updated pics of the bajameds, I'm curious to see where they are at compared to JH2


Hey guys these pic's are for Baja's sake, lol




















And here is my Querkle. aka Elizabeth


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2010)

By the way, I started germinating one of my Sour OG X Sour Diesel seeds today. I will let everyone know when it pops out.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 29, 2010)

That one sounds tasty, sour d with anything is good


----------



## purple kush16 (Jun 30, 2010)

hey man hes my new grow cabinet !

First CFL Auto flowering Grow! Auto AK47/Auto blueberry 
This is my first Auto flowering grow I got my seeds from the attitude seed bank i bought 10 regular auto AK47/Auto blueberry!!!!

I have them under my bathroom cabinet its about 3ft by 2ft!!

right now im growing 2 autoflowering seed 

over each plant there is ONE 50watt CFL im using Fox farm soil!!!!

HERES SOME PICS THE PLANTS ARE 3 DAYS OLD!!!


Need to know how much light they will need when they get bigger??? Help is needed comment!!!

​


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey man the querkle is looking mighty tasty. mmm
and those pics of the seedlings are friggin awesome man. I love that pic of bajamed 3. It looks like a screen saver for christs sake. 



billcollector99 said:


> By the way, I started germinating one of my Sour OG X Sour Diesel seeds today. I will let everyone know when it pops out.





bajafox said:


> That one sounds tasty, sour d with anything is good


Ya man can't wait to try me some of this. 



purple kush16 said:


> hey man hes my new grow cabinet !
> 
> First CFL Auto flowering Grow! Auto AK47/Auto blueberry
> This is my first Auto flowering grow I got my seeds from the attitude seed bank i bought 10 regular auto AK47/Auto blueberry!!!!
> ...




What's the color temp of the lights you're using?? They look like Soft white which isn't the right ones for vegging. When your plants are bigger the more lights the better. You cant over do it with CFL's. They don't get really hot and they waste a lot of light so I'd say roughly 3 or 4 CFls per fully grown plant. 

Just an FYI though this is a better post for your own thread. That way you can keep all your info in one place about your plants and you don't end up pulling the old Thread Hijack again. ​


----------



## bajafox (Jun 30, 2010)

thread hi jacking is my thing! lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> and those pics of the seedlings are friggin awesome man. I love that pic of bajamed 3. It looks like a screen saver for christs sake.


 I know right, I couldn't believe how good the pics came out after i took them.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> By the way, I started germinating one of my Sour OG X Sour Diesel seeds today. I will let everyone know when it pops out.


I have found a foolproof germing method!! lol

So yesterday I started germing my Sour D Sour OG seed, from now on labeled SDOG, I let soak in a cup of water for about 3 hours, and then I put it in a paper towel, inside a ziploc.

THEN - I put the baggie in one of my shoes, and stuck my shoe on top of the little heating pad i have, Well It has already cracked open, and has a taproot already starting to come out..

Wayyyy faster than the bajameds, or any other seed i have germed.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sweet man. You'd probably do just as good between 2 plates on the fridge. Dark and warm is the key apparantly.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2010)

Weird, I seem to have lost the seed I was germinating?


----------



## bajafox (Jun 30, 2010)

wtf? LOL, don't tell me you lost SDOG already?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 30, 2010)

haha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how do you lose the seed!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2010)

Nevermind, I found her, lol. I moved her earlier, when I was high, and I couldn't for the life of me find her. I did the same thing with my pipe yesterday, and I still haven't found it!!!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 30, 2010)

lol ahh short term memory is overrated


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah except I really want the pipe back, lol. 

On a side note Bajamed #1 has gotten her 2nd set of leaves today. Bajamed 3 has caught up in size, and looks wayy better, IMO. 

I need to name them... any suggestions?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 30, 2010)

bajamed 1 sounds like a Lacy


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## machnak (Jun 30, 2010)

Maybe a Tracy to go with Lacy. =)


----------



## bajafox (Jun 30, 2010)

Bajamed 3 sounds like she moves fast, how about a skanky name like Anna Nicole Smith? hahaha

Good luck finding your pipe, I always lose my tape measurer


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 30, 2010)

HAHA!!! @ Baja


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Bajamed 3 sounds like she moves fast, how about a skanky name like Anna Nicole Smith? hahaha
> 
> Good luck finding your pipe, I always lose my tape measurer


 Even better, Lindsay.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 30, 2010)

Lohan!!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Jun 30, 2010)

Call her Tiger Woods, hahahaha (btw, Tiger is my golf idol)


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2010)

Here is a 3 day progression of Lacy


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome! what do you have them vegging under again... the sun?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> Awesome! what do you have them vegging under again... the sun?


 No just 5 23 watt cfl's.

Make that 4. One of them burned out apparently.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2010)

Since Bajamed #2 is so slow, She shall be named Paris.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 30, 2010)

haha!!!!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Jun 30, 2010)

I would call it Sarah Palin, hahaha


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 30, 2010)

haha!!! ...


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 30, 2010)

I would call number 3 Nicole, a combo between Anna Nicole and Nicole Ritchie!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> I would call number 3 Nicole, a combo between Anna Nicole and Nicole Ritchie!


That's my daughter's middle name. I don't think so, lol.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 30, 2010)

oh hell no, can't do that then! How bout Alley? Like back alley bitch LOL


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 30, 2010)

Somebody loves their macro setting! ha ha ha 
Does make for some beautiful pics tho.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 30, 2010)

they look wonderful though!


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 30, 2010)

Macro rules!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree, I use it every time I take a picture now!!


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 30, 2010)

They are some awesome pics I was just messin with you. I would be obsessed with that myself given the opportunity.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2010)

I started germing my Afghani X Sour Diesel tonight, to go with the Double Sour OG


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 30, 2010)

That sounds sweet. Afghan is a friggin awesome strain!!


----------



## bajafox (Jun 30, 2010)

Bill, I expect an invitation come harvest time


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 1, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Bill, I expect an invitation come harvest time


Absolutely. I'm gonna need someone to help me trim all that dank, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm going to save up for a brand new bong for my first harvest, I want to have a $200 bong budget by that time


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 1, 2010)

yahh need to checkout my grow im growing Ak47/blueberry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is the start of Bajamed Day 6


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 1, 2010)

somethings eating on your #1 plant lol kill that worm man!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 1, 2010)

purple kush16 said:


> somethings eating on your #1 plant lol kill that worm man!!!


 Nah, it kinda looks like that, but the leaf is just crooked right there, and bends down.


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Jul 1, 2010)

Damn nice line up my friend. Everything is looking great!

Your querkle is looking awesome man. Subbed with intentions of sticking around. Looks like a fun bunch of people.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 1, 2010)

VansStoner1748 said:


> Damn nice line up my friend. Everything is looking great!
> 
> Your querkle is looking awesome man. Subbed with intentions of sticking around. Looks like a fun bunch of people.


You are quite right there, my man! We _are _super cool...and super smart, unless we get stoned and forget LOL


----------



## marijuanabasics (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.marijuanabasics.com/


----------



## bajafox (Jul 1, 2010)

VansStoner1748 said:


> Damn nice line up my friend. Everything is looking great!
> 
> Your querkle is looking awesome man. Subbed with intentions of sticking around. Looks like a fun bunch of people.


Welcome aboard, bajameds "A" and "B" are in my grow thread and right behind bajameds 1 - 3, should be a fun comparison come harvest time. 

Bill has a nice lineup and I'm glad I'll be there when it's time to taste these things


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2010)

*BAJAMED PIC UPDATES DAY 7*


----------



## bajafox (Jul 2, 2010)

I think JH1 is ahead of bajamed 3 

Do you use nutes for any of your other plants? If not I have some you can use for your plants getting ready to flower, it came with that set I bought on clist


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I think JH1 is ahead of bajamed 3
> 
> Do you use nutes for any of your other plants? If not I have some you can use for your plants getting ready to flower, it came with that set I bought on clist


Maybe, but BM1 is still ahead of BM3. Lol


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 3, 2010)

hey man they're looking good. Growing a bit every day!! Can't beat that. how long are you gonna veg for on the bajameds?

No fairy drop off yet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok, so i checked on the Sour Diesel X Sour OG that i started germing a couple of nights ago, she had a long healthy taproot, so i stuck her in the soil, let's see when she decides to pop up, and i will post some newborn pics.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 3, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> hey man they're looking good. Growing a bit every day!! Can't beat that. how long are you gonna veg for on the bajameds?
> 
> No fairy drop off yet.


Hmmm, I hope she hurries her ass up!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if stretching is bad, IF height is NOT an issue?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't know. I would assume the bushier you get it, the more nodes = more pistol locations. aka more bud spots.

just a thought though


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok, so today is day 19 since my Querkle outside has started flowering (since sex was showing) I got her on June 4th, so tomorrow will be 1 month with me. I am a little worried that she is not growing the way she should be, as far as flowers are concerned.

This was the day i noticed sex, right after i topped this cola!





and this is now:






Here are more pics of the budsites starting to form, what i want to know is, do they look about right for 19 days, or are they too small, or even better bigger than normal, lol.


















Ok now a before and after, when i got her, and now.












and last but now least, the BAJAMEDS


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 3, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> I don't know. I would assume the bushier you get it, the more nodes = more pistol locations. aka more bud spots.
> 
> just a thought though


Ok, but a little stretching in the beginning shouldn't hurt too much right?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't think so no....

as far as flowering speed...

mine is going way faster than yours. I have hairs EVERYWHERE!!!!!! i don't know if it is the strain or the conditions. but something is different


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah dont worry about the stretching. when you plant them in their final spot just plant them a little deeper. 


It is flowering a little slow, but i think it will take off in the next week or so. But then again it might just be a strain the take alot longer to flower. Ive heard of some plants that take up to 80 days to flower.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have way too much time on my hands, lol.
Bajamed 3:


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 3, 2010)

That's awesome bro. It's great to compare like that isn't it. She's looking great. Awesome growth each day. I think it's pretty cool you're doing a pic a day update. After a while it might feel like overkill but while it's growing like this it's friggin fun right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 3, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> That's awesome bro. It's great to compare like that isn't it. She's looking great. Awesome growth each day. I think it's pretty cool you're doing a pic a day update. After a while it might feel like overkill but while it's growing like this it's friggin fun right?


I was only doing a pic a day on the seedlings, once they reach a certain height/age I will stop the daily updates, lol. The progression pic took me like 15 mins to do, lol


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 3, 2010)

Well worth every second it's awesome!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 4, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> Well worth every second it's awesome!


Thanks bro, I want to do something where i take the pic every day with the same angle and distance, so i can do like a timelapse video of them growing!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok, so the Double Sour OG came up through the dirt overnight, still hasn't opened up all the way, but she is getting there. The Afghani X Sour Diesel should be ready to put in soil later today.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 4, 2010)

Same here, I can't stop taking pictures of them and try to notice any change, hahaha, this part is so freaken boring


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 4, 2010)

*BAJAMED 1 DAYS 1 THROUGH 9*


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2010)

Okay so today is day 10 for the bajameds, we also have a new member of the family, a Double Sour OG. I'm thinking of putting the bajameds in to 12/12 already, so i can sex them early, see who is male and who is female.

And here are the pics:

First up is the Querkle, Flowering 21 days now I believe.

Top View











Crystals starting to appear. 







The new Double Sour OG







BAJAMED 1 DAY 10






BAJAMED 2 DAY 10






BAJAMED 3 DAY 10






And a top view of the Odyssey I have been LST'ing


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 5, 2010)

Man I am so jealous of your Querkle right now!!! That shit looks awesome. I'd almost give a pinky toe to see a hair let alone all that beautiful amazingness you got going on. 
The seedlings are looking good too man. Good shit bud!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> Man I am so jealous of your Querkle right now!!! That shit looks awesome. I'd almost give a pinky toe to see a hair let alone all that beautiful amazingness you got going on.
> The seedlings are looking good too man. Good shit bud!!!


 Thanks for the love


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Man that plant looks great!!! but my auto flowering are only at day7 and are about the size of your!! I must be because i have then on 24hr lighting!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2010)

I decided to utilize the 400W I had.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2010)

Temps at 85 and holding, humidity at 55%


----------



## bajafox (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish I had a damn shed to put up a light... can't wait to move out of this place! I'm sure they'll do fine just like that


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 6, 2010)

Whered you get your 400w HPs at??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 6, 2010)

purple kush16 said:


> Whered you get your 400w HPs at??


Borrowing it from a friend


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 6, 2010)

I know the setup looks extremely Mcgyverish, but I will have it fixed up as soon as I have the $$$. Just had the car take a crap on us, so now we have to pay money to get it fixed, that we had alotted for other things. Shitty.


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 6, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I know the setup looks extremely Mcgyverish, but I will have it fixed up as soon as I have the $$$. Just had the car take a crap on us, so now we have to pay money to get it fixed, that we had alotted for other things. Shitty.


That's how it normally goes for me. Set aside money for one thing, something comes up that is more important. Loving the querkle.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 7, 2010)

Very very nice Bill, I especially have high hopes for bajamed 3, she's growin like crazy


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 7, 2010)

Damn there looking good man!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 7, 2010)

Pics, Like always, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 8, 2010)

Bill, maybe we can put that extra 400w hps I have in your shed? I can ask my buddy if you can use it to finish a cycle


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey man I need a little help! Today is day 12 for my TWO autoflowering AK/Blueberrys's they dont look as bigg as yours... My light have been on 24hr light but lastnight I swatched them to 18/6 hopefully this will help!! Idk if its just the strain or what! tell me what you think I will got post more pics!!


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 8, 2010)

purple kush16 said:


> Hey man I need a little help! Today is day 12 for my TWO autoflowering AK/Blueberrys's they dont look as bigg as yours... My light have been on 24hr light but lastnight I swatched them to 18/6 hopefully this will help!! Idk if its just the strain or what! tell me what you think I will got post more pics!!


Kept my girls on 20/4 and they got bigger than the first one I did with them on 24/0. Low ryders though, so the strain might have a little something to do with it. Did you ever get the other light setup? I thought I read you were under normal cfl tubes...not HO T5 or T8s. Maybe I am thinking of another grower though.


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok Bill, loving the pics. Makes me feel like I am there watching them grow each day.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2010)

I know it is a bit overkill, but I have A LOT of time on my hands, sooo...


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 8, 2010)

Nah, I was being serious. I think it is great and I'm enjoying watching them grow. It's really neat to see how different strains grow and respond to techniques/environment.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 8, 2010)

Post a pic of how wide the biggest bajamed is bill so we can compare it to JH1, they're about the same age I think


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Post a pic of how wide the biggest bajamed is bill so we can compare it to JH1, they're about the same age I think


Hmm, i don't wanna put you to shame. LOL, J/k working on it now bro.


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 8, 2010)

Posted pics on my autoflowering grow!!! yea there are still under 50w CFL each plant!!!


----------



## bajafox (Jul 8, 2010)

I think BM1 is a day older than JH1, but they should be pretty close


----------



## bajafox (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll put then in my thread too but here is JH1, it broke through soil on June 24th. It doesn't seem tall because I burried the stem quite a bit


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Nah, I was being serious. I think it is great and I'm enjoying watching them grow. It's really neat to see how different strains grow and respond to techniques/environment.


I think you should start a thread just on body painting, lol.


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok yahh I posted way better pics go check them out!! Thanks Bill for helping me with the camera focusing thing!! lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2010)

purple kush16 said:


> Ok yahh I posted way better pics go check them out!! Thanks Bill for helping me with the camera focusing thing!! lol


Dude you have too many threads, and i can't tell which is the right one


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 8, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I think you should start a thread just on body painting, lol.


LOL! I totally missed that comment the last time I checked the boards. Funny you should mention that. I have a whole photo shoot of me being airbrushed as a cheetah for Halloween a few years back. Hmm, maybe I'll get airbrushed as a white widow in full on flower this year. LOL.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;BXAQ6TPDwsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXAQ6TPDwsk[/video]


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 8, 2010)

Man Bill you seem to really have the green thumb. Everything is looking great. I love the way the querkle looks from top. Just beautiful.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> Man Bill you seem to really have the green thumb. Everything is looking great. I love the way the querkle looks from top. Just beautiful.


 No kidding, i can even get body parts to grow out of the ground.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 8, 2010)

Well shit grow me a nice set of titties to play with. lol


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 8, 2010)

Now how did I end up here after that post? ^^^


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 8, 2010)

ha ha well I got my wish!!! LOL


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 9, 2010)

do you mean that you can grow body parts or that there are in-fact body parts buried in your yard??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> do you mean that you can grow body parts or that there are in-fact body parts buried in your yard??


I was referring to the leg coming out of the ground in between the bagseed, lol.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 9, 2010)

HAha!!!!!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Jul 9, 2010)

If I could grow anything I would grow money, but then again we kind of already are...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 10, 2010)

So I just noticed that the little clone I took from my original ladies is also starting to flower, so one of my original girls was for sure gonna be a female, and i killed her  Oh, well at least I got the clone. She is like a super-mini-bonsai plant, lol.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 10, 2010)

awesome bro. I think if my plants die I'm gonna grow like 4 or 5 smaller plants too. How tall is the clone now, and when you started flowering it?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 10, 2010)

oh no bill!
how could you do such a thing


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 10, 2010)

It's like 6 inches, and i just noticed the pistils yesterday.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 10, 2010)

yeah it sucks you killed a fem but that is friggin cool. You're growing a blunt, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 10, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> oh no bill!
> how could you do such a thing


I had to kill 3 of them!! Damn stoners and their short term memory loss.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 10, 2010)

why did you HAVE to kill them??


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 10, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> why did you HAVE to kill them??


Because the voices told him to. ssshhh. Back away quietly and quickly.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 10, 2010)

i never listen to the voice...


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (Jul 10, 2010)

ouch it seems like it wasn't the voice in his head, maybe he just was smoking some good shit?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 10, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> why did you HAVE to kill them??


 Because I started growing a couple of months before i got my med card, and one day my girl got super paranoid cause she kept seeing police drive up and down the street, so she made me tear them up. 

Here is a pic of them:


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 10, 2010)

OHHHHHHHHHHHH, thats just devastating!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 10, 2010)

wow those are nice... super cropped??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 10, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> wow those are nice... super cropped??


Yeah they were. And LST


----------



## machnak (Jul 10, 2010)

Damn, that's horrible Bill. It's the gah-dam cops.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 10, 2010)

damn your querkle is fucking amazing man!!!


----------



## machnak (Jul 10, 2010)

All lookin good. Especially the querkle!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 10, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> damn your querkle is fucking amazing man!!!





machnak said:


> All lookin good. Especially the querkle!


Yeah except it has been flowering just as long as Natty's that he has going right now, and his look so much fuller than mine. Maybe I am expecting too much?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 10, 2010)

how long have they been flowering


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 10, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> how long have they been flowering


 27 Days now.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 10, 2010)

yea Im at 28 days..
thats wierd


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 10, 2010)

But maybe it is because she is more Sativa dominant?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 10, 2010)

ahh that is more than likely it.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 10, 2010)

I love Sativas


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 10, 2010)

Love the update pics Bill!


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome pics bill. The querkle is looking great as always. I love how the seedlings are looking too. They get nicer looking each time I see 'em. Can't wait to see them babies full grown.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 10, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Love the update pics Bill!


Well i love your avatar


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2010)

The newest addition to the family!!! Bubba Kush


----------



## machnak (Jul 11, 2010)

Well hello there Miss Lady!

She's a green one!


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 12, 2010)

OOOH! She's pretty, Bill! Are you going to name her? I think u should, Bubba is a boy's name LOL. J/k. Either way, looking very nice. Was she from clone?


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 12, 2010)

lol. Bubbette. Sounds too much like Boba Fett. She's a beaut.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah she was from clone, i was supposed to get 4 or 5 of them, but only ended up getting one. What really sucks is the guy had just started flowering it, so I can't cut clones, well i can, but it's not a good idea.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 12, 2010)

Clone it and hermie it? Or is it too late for that too?


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 12, 2010)

Couldn't you put her back into veg to take clones? I know that it takes them longer to recover from it. But damn she is hot. I'm having to hold my AFs back over here because they want some action with her.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 12, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah she was from clone, i was supposed to get 4 or 5 of them, but only ended up getting one. What really sucks is the guy had just started flowering it, so I can't cut clones, well i can, but it's not a good idea.


Why isn't it a good idea? I cut a couple clones from a flowering WW, that's where I got my WW mother. It just took a long time for her to root. Did I fuck up and do something wrong?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2010)

I can re-veg her, I just don't have the light set-up to do that. I can take some clones, but like D2G said, they will take a lot longer to root.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 12, 2010)

What do you need to reveg her? Maybe I can help, I'm getting my veg tent and cloner today, tired of waiting for people to buy my shit...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2010)

I need to be able to run lights 24hrs. I'm thinking maybe just cutting some clones. Damn it, lol, I'll say it again. I wish I had a male plant, so I could make some seeds, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 12, 2010)

If I had a cloner and my veg tent set up I could flower one of my jacks and see what it is... Call me dude, I'm ready to go pick up the stuff and build it, I need to stop by the hydro shop by your pad too and see if they have 2x2 tents and cloning gel. My check for my stocks comes in Friday, I have a whole pay check to spend until then


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 12, 2010)

Cut em dude, cut em! Just get some wilt spray and u will have rooted clones for sure! They say normally 7-10 days for a clone to root when cut from a vegging plant. Mine took just over 2 weeks (16 days) from a flowering plant. If you factor in what you will gain from the cuttings in the long run, I think you should seriously consider it!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2010)

One of the Bubba fan leaves. It's bigger than my hand!!


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, I could almost use just that fan leaf in my avatar to cover both. lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 12, 2010)

how do you keep getting all these wonderful presents?? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice friends I guess. Lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 12, 2010)

I wish I could find some growers down here that i actually trust enough not to rat me out. I like sharing the gift of growing with people


----------



## bajafox (Jul 12, 2010)

I saw bills plants today, I wouldn't clone it, IMO, it's not worth the effort, just flower it and smoke it, besides, we have bigger and better things ahead


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2010)

So I moved the Querkle inside, I like the fact that I can guarantee no light leaks when she is inside under a light, also sharing the HPS with her are the Odyssey, Bubba Kush, and the Platinum OG. I am going to try the Colloidal Silver method on the Sour Diesel to see if I can get her to turn hermie. Then I will partially pollinate the 4 that I have flowering now, and get a nice collection of fem seeds.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 12, 2010)

I want a clone from that Platinum OG, I want to breed her if I get a male jack and have our own Platinum Jack seeds


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I want a clone from that Platinum OG, I want to breed her if I get a male jack and have our own Platinum Jack seeds


 Lol, Better hurry up and get your cloner put together.


How bout querkle X jack = JAQLE pronounced (Jackal)


----------



## bajafox (Jul 12, 2010)

that sounds pretty damn good


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2010)

So I think I made a good decision moving the Querkle inside under the light, now that I can guarantee no light leaks at night, I think she is going to explode in bud growth.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

Did you test your ph levels yet?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2010)

The PH of my Tap water is around 7.0 I am having a really hard time measuring the PH of the runoff because the water is not clear to start with... I have a feeling though that I am right in the right amounts.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

7.0 is a bit high isn't it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2010)

It could be a bit lower than that, i'm not too good at matching the color, and the PH of the runoff is a lot lower than 7, I would say 6.0 to 6.5 maybe, based on the color i got.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is a pic of the new "Flowering" room.






The Backside of the Querkle:







Querkle Buds:











Both of my bagseeds, they were both topped yesterday, so we shall see how they respond.












Mid Grade Clone taking off.







And My seedlings:


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

Let the cloning begin, thanks bill! I'll send you pics when I'm done


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

I took some pics and recorded a small video of it operating, I'll upload it on youtube and send you the link when I do


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome man, I hope it works! If it does, I'll give you some more cuttings, some Sour D maybe.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh, did you find the pump?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

Maybe? I better get a Sour D! lol

I'm literally going insane looking for that fuckin thing. 

EDIT: I give up...


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Jul 13, 2010)

Looking great bud, My fingers are crossed that your querkle takes the transition good and starts to blow up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Maybe? I better get a Sour D! lol
> 
> I'm literally going insane looking for that fuckin thing.
> 
> EDIT: I give up...


It's all good man, I'm just gonna cough up the cash and make a little bubble cloner just like yours.

I really want to take some clones off the Platinum and the Sour D, so I'm gonna need one soon anyway.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 14, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Here is a pic of the new "Flowering" room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you $3 to come grow my plants for me!!!
 doing awesome bud!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 14, 2010)

So I have been trying to figure out why the Sour Diesel was growing sooo slowly, and kinda retarded like, well I decided to check how her roots were doing, and sure enough she was completely rootbound, so I transplanted her into a 5 gal bucket, lets hope that does the trick.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

Are you going to let it flower outside?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Are you going to let it flower outside?


I might decide to turn it into a mom. We shall see...


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

Sour D would make a great mom, lots of strains come and go but when you mention Sour D, people know what it is


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 14, 2010)

Besides, we need our Sourjack


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

JH1 is getting big, hopefully in another 2 weeks it'll be ready to clone and we'll find out what it is


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 14, 2010)

I also added about 100W worth of Cfl's to my flowering room for supplemental lighting today


----------



## bajafox (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice, I have a couple of cfl's I should throw in my tent too

Don't forget about that Blackjack I ordered (Black Domina x Jack Herer) We can make Sour Blackjack


----------



## smokeweedlikeitsO2 (Jul 14, 2010)

nice seedlings and flowering girls


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 14, 2010)

I was looking back over some of your pictures and the 'body part' with the fishnets reminded me of the lamp in A Christmas Story. I had to chuckle. A new strain! Shoot Your Eye Out Red Ryder!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 15, 2010)

So I haven't done pics in awhile, it seems like everything has stopped with all of my plants, lol. Nothing is growing that I can tell, and the strange part is, i barely check on them like I used to, so you would think I would notice any new growth more easily...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 15, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> I was looking back over some of your pictures and the 'body part' with the fishnets reminded me of the lamp in A Christmas Story. I had to chuckle. A new strain! Shoot Your Eye Out Red Ryder!


Sounds good to me, lol. I used to love that movie when I was a kid. I still watch it every once in a while now.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

Same here, I'm kind of bored actually




billcollector99 said:


> So I haven't done pics in awhile, it seems like everything has stopped with all of my plants, lol. Nothing is growing that I can tell, and the strange part is, i barely check on them like I used to, so you would think I would notice any new growth more easily...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 15, 2010)

LMAO right, now all you can do is wait, since it's dialed in for right now, lol. I feel the same way, with nothing to do.


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 16, 2010)

When 10 cop cars so up at my house this is what I did!! So all my plants are gone NOW!!


I was fucking freaking out there were cop car even in my backyard!!! I sware there were at least 7cop cars and 10 cops!!! but they never got a search warrent... When they left we thote they were going to a judge to get a warrent because we didnt anwser the door!!! so I had to flush them!!! I counldnt rish getting a FELONY charge!!!


----------



## bajafox (Jul 16, 2010)

Damn that sucks!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 16, 2010)

man, that does suck


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 16, 2010)

yeah but i still have 5 auto seeds left just waiting for thinks to cool down and im not even telling my friends im growing they cant be trusted!!


----------



## bajafox (Jul 16, 2010)

Just sucks to lose all that time man, sorry to hear that. If you ever make your way out to San Diego, you'll see how little of a deal it is to get caught with it

My wife and I went to go see her cousins band last night and we were smoking right in front of the bar in front of the street, people walking by like it was no big deal. I was paranoid at first but after a few sessions I relaxed and we smoked before each show like we went out to have a cigarette.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2010)

Super busy today, but a big update when i get back in an hour or so.


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 17, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Super busy today, but a big update when i get back in an hour or so.


yay!

567890


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok, so i made a trip to Walmart today, I decided after helping Baja make his bubble cloner, that I wanted one too. Sooo I made one. 







Materials:

1 Tupperware container with lid = Free
1 Coat of black paint = Free
1 Aquarium Air Pump = $6
1 Black 1/4 inch tubing = $3
1 Mini airstone = $2
1 Bag of various connectors for 1/4" tubing = $3

Total cost $14

The cloner is 5 site, however if I wanted to I could turn it into a 6 site, by placing another cutting in the middle.







So I have 3 Sour Diesel Cuts in there right now, and 1 Platinum OG


----------



## KingIV20 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey man your garden looks nice! That querkle looks like it should give you a good harvest, cant wait to see it and get a smoke report


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 17, 2010)

what kinda medium are you using for those clones? With a bubbler can't u just put the cuttings in the neoprene circles and let the mist hit them directly?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2010)

KingIV20 said:


> Hey man your garden looks nice! That querkle looks like it should give you a good harvest, cant wait to see it and get a smoke report


No kidding, she is taking forever to fill out, I can't wait till she is finished 



DoinIt2Gether said:


> what kinda medium are you using for those clones? With a bubbler can't u just put the cuttings in the neoprene circles and let the mist hit them directly?


The stems are sitting directly in the water, and the water is mixed with a bit of rooting hormone.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 17, 2010)

Please please let me know how it works. I haven't been able to get any cuttings to root because it is soooo freakin hot during the day. I have solved that problem by moving most of the plants outside, but I can't clone outside cuz the wind blows my dome off. Ne way, please let me know, cuz I have everything I need to build one, I think. Also, how far in the water do you have them, and do I use a rooting powder like schulz or supernatural like I would dip the cutting in, or is there a special one. Also, I have some hydronutes, I could check them and see if any of them has a rooting compound and just use a little of that, right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> Please please let me know how it works. I haven't been able to get any cuttings to root because it is soooo freakin hot during the day. I have solved that problem by moving most of the plants outside, but I can't clone outside cuz the wind blows my dome off. Ne way, please let me know, cuz I have everything I need to build one, I think. Also, how far in the water do you have them, and do I use a rooting powder like schulz or supernatural like I would dip the cutting in, or is there a special one. Also, I have some hydronutes, I could check them and see if any of them has a rooting compound and just use a little of that, right?


 Honestly, this is my first go at it, so if it does work, I will for sure let you know. The stems are about 1 " in the water, and I just used a powder rooting hormone that I got from Home Depot. However from what I understand, you don't need to put anything in the water, and they still will root. I also read that since they are in the bubbler, they don't really need a humidity dome... I made Bajafox a cloner almost exactly like this one, but bigger, and he is 3 days ahead of me, but from what he has said, the cuttings are still nice and green, no roots yet, but they should form soon.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 17, 2010)

You can see pics of mine from yesterday, still very very green, like they were still on the plant. Mine are also about an inch below the water.


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 17, 2010)

It looks awesome Bill. I like the one you made with baja too. Question: Would a flat air stone sitting on the bottom give you more bubbles and cover more area / oxygenate the water better? Only reason I ask is that I picked up the 5 1/2" flat air stones at Wally World for my dwc and I have one left over that I am thinking of using to make a cloner with myself.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't think it really matters what size airstone you use, Mine is the little ball looking one, baja has a 12" air stone, so i guess it's all preference. My container is small, so i figured i didnt need a big airstone.


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 17, 2010)

The reason I had asked was because the little round one like you have is much cheaper and if I can get away with using something like that in the cloner...yay! lol I know that, unlike dwc, you don't need it splashing the roots/stems since they are actually submersed. Anyho....you answered the question. Thanks!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2010)

Some pics of the Bubba + Querkle flowering:


----------



## machnak (Jul 17, 2010)

MMMMMM! SO nice. =)


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful girls u have there!


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 17, 2010)

YEA man they look good mine did too untill i had to destroy mine!!! keep it up dude!!1


----------



## bajafox (Jul 18, 2010)

They're looking very nice


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2010)

Okay, so it has been a couple of days since I uploaded some new photos, so time for a little update. 


Querkle:










One of the side colas





Another one





Main cola






BAJAMED # 1











BAJAMED # 2 






BAJAMED # 3 











MY FIRST CLONE

From this:





To this:





In about 3 weeks.

MY BAGSEED X (2)






SOUR DIESEL











ODYSSEY












Querkle on the right, Bubba on the left:


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2010)

On another note, My DIY DWC cloner works!!!!! I got about a 1 cm long root poking out on one of the cuttings!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice dude!! That was a hell of alot faster than mine too


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratz on the cloner!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 20, 2010)

awesome man! I will probably make one as well


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2010)

On another note, I started making some colloidal silver tonight, since the cloner works, I will be spraying my Sour Diesel tomorrow, and see if I can get some bananas to pop out. I will try and see if I can get some feminized Sour D crosses.

We have the potential for the following:

Platinum Sour
Sour Odyssey
Sour Bubba
Sour Querkle

I also got 2 of the following seedlings: Alien Dog V.2 from Cali Connections, plus 4 more Sour D seedlings.

http://sowamazingseeds.com/store/cannabis-seeds-10-pack-c-3/alien-dog-br-font-size-2-cali-connection-font-p-259


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 21, 2010)

I sprayed the Sour D this morning with the Silver solution, so we shall see if it will indeed work and force her to turn hermie


----------



## bajafox (Jul 21, 2010)

Hope it works!

I topped JH1 this morning and put the top in the cloner. I'm hoping to get my seeds today so I can start a new batch now that my veg tent is free


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 21, 2010)

Im so fucking pissed/upset right now, my querkle is infested with tiny caterpillars, eating at my buds... I'm about half way through flowering right now, and I have no clue what to do???


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 21, 2010)

Use that insecticidal soap I told you about from walmart, it's totally organic and safe to use up until like one week before harvest.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 21, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> Use that insecticidal soap I told you about from walmart, it's totally organic and safe to use up until like one week before harvest.


 I've tried that, I used a whole bottle already, and it doesn't stop these fuckers


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 21, 2010)

wow! maybe thats whats eating my outdoor plants then. I couldn't find anything so I was thinkin maybe grasshoppers? idk man, does neem oil work for all bugs or just mites?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm really not sure... Where is Grizz when you need him?


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 21, 2010)

lol maybe he's lurking and will pop out now that he knows we need him LOL


----------



## bajafox (Jul 21, 2010)

Can you put it in a pot and move it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 21, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Can you put it in a pot and move it?


It's in a pot, but where am i supposed to move it to?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 21, 2010)

I have some spray that I got from that stuff I bought on craigslist, it's called Safer 3 in 1 garden spray. The label says it's organic and it was $10 for that thing, you can have it if you want


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 21, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I have some spray that I got from that stuff I bought on craigslist, it's called Safer 3 in 1 garden spray. The label says it's organic and it was $10 for that thing, you can have it if you want


I'll try anything at this point. I'm hoping that she isn't too far gone now.


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jul 21, 2010)

Shit man that fucking sucks about the caterpillars. I'm sorry to hear that. The fucking querkle looks awesome you gotta find a way to kill those fuckers. Did you PM Grizz yet? If not I recommend doing so asap bro. 
That really sucks man because you are doing amazing! Everything looks beautiful, I can't believe you got fucked like that!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 21, 2010)

So it is alot worse than I thought it was, at least in an overall perspective.

Here is a list of what I have to deal with in my whole garden, (including my veggies)

Caterpillars and loopers pretty much throughout the whole garden. Inside and Out
Whiteflies Outside, just noticed them on my cilantro??? but not on any of my other plants yet.
Fungus Gnats & and the little fucking root maggots they laid.
Spider Mites on the Querkle, I think they are gone though.
Aphids attacking mostly my corn outside, I haven't noticed them attacking anything else yet.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 21, 2010)

You should put sand around your plants to suffocate the larvae. We can use my truck and pick up a few pounds by the beach or something? Or fill up a few big totes and re pot them in there under some sand?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 21, 2010)

Okay, so I got some Thuricide, a BT concentrate, sprayed everything in my garden thoroughly so that should hopefully take care of the caterpillars and loopers, I also got some neem oil, but I wasnt sure if I should apply both at the same time, or wait a few days before doing a soil drench with the neem, and a foliar spray as well.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 21, 2010)

Fuckin bugs... 

How about putting up some tarp in your shed and maybe some bug nets?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 23, 2010)

So I just saw the most awesome thing right now, everyone is aware of my bug problem, well today I was inspecting my plants, and I noticed 4 cm long black wasp going through one of my ladies, it was hunting for caterpillars!!!! Score 1 for the good guys.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok ladies and gents, since I am one of the few with lots of time on my hands, I am going to do another photo update 

Here are some of my new seedlings I got, Sour Diesel, about 10 days old.






The Double Sour OG











DWC Cloner






Querkle
































Here is the Sour Diesel that I sprayed with the silver, to make herm






Odyssey






Bajamed # 3






Bubba Kush












The Bubba and The Querkle







The Bag seeds, and the clone that wouldn't die


----------



## machnak (Jul 23, 2010)

Everything looks good man. Sucks about those caterpillars.


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 24, 2010)

they look great man!! i got some bagseed growing but there not on my property this time ll!!


----------



## dIRTYdUBYA (Jul 24, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Ok, so i made a trip to Walmart today, I decided after helping Baja make his bubble cloner, that I wanted one too. Sooo I made one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do u just let the plants droop into the water? or do u have rockwool? do u use root hormones and just set them into the solution with the bubbler? how has it been working?
dd


----------



## Cannabis patient420 (Jul 24, 2010)

nice plant


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 24, 2010)

dIRTYdUBYA said:


> do u just let the plants droop into the water? or do u have rockwool? do u use root hormones and just set them into the solution with the bubbler? how has it been working?
> dd


The cuttings are stuck through the foam inserts, no rock wool, the stems just sit in the water. For rooting hormone I just used a little shultz take root powder mixed with the water, however I just did a rez change, and am only using water mixed with a capful of superthrive. It seems to be working real well, some of the cuttings have actual roots coming out of where the side branches would be. The rest are just erupting out the sides of the cuttings.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 24, 2010)

Cannabis patient420 said:


> nice plant


Which one? Lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 24, 2010)

lol, Bill's got so many plants lol.... and a lot of time to tend to them all

nice work BTW!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 24, 2010)

I think I have like 20 right now, and if those cuttings fully root, I'll have like 25, I wish I could spread the love a little more easily.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 24, 2010)

u know i would adopt them with love if i could


----------



## machnak (Jul 25, 2010)

That would be incredible.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2010)

Vegas to sd isnt a long drive


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2010)

Bajamed 3 is a dude!


----------



## machnak (Jul 25, 2010)

You're very true, only a few hours. I need a vacation 



A DUDE!? FUCK! Well you going to chop him down or collect his pollen?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 25, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Bajamed 3 is a dude!


Really? Post pics

Save some pollen, they all have great genetics, just wish I knew which strains they came from


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2010)

Definitely going to collect his pollen, and start working on our project.


----------



## machnak (Jul 25, 2010)

Good, very good. Now I wonder what I should make with I have. 

Any suggestions on what to breed?

Lemon Skunk
Master Kush
White Widow
Mango Kush
Train Wreck.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2010)

lemon skunk and white widow = lemon widow


----------



## machnak (Jul 25, 2010)

Mmmmm, sounds nice. Alright, let's hope one of them is male! Don't say that too often haha.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2010)

You can always spray with colloidal silver to force male flowers  We will know soon if it works, because I did it to my Sour Diesel.


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 25, 2010)

Damn that sound like some really good weed! Do any of yahh happent to know if that K2/Insent stuff really works?? Because im looking into buying this stuff on ebay called Indian Mugwort Herbal Insent has anyone every tryed it let me know!! Sorry if i posted this on your thread your journal is really popular so I thote someone could give me a answer fast!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2010)

purple kush16 said:


> damn that sound like some really good weed! Do any of yahh happent to know if that k2/insent stuff really works?? Because im looking into buying this stuff on ebay called indian mugwort herbal insent has anyone every tryed it let me know!! Sorry if i posted this on your thread your journal is really popular so i thote someone could give me a answer fast..


Spice gave me a headache, no bueno.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2010)

Pictures of Bajamed 3's ballsack


----------



## machnak (Jul 25, 2010)

Big ol' nuts der' boy! 

Can I pick that up at the hydro store? The Colloidal Silver?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2010)

I made it myself.

I used an old silver necklace I had that was 99% pure, placed it in water, and ran a 12 volt current through it overnight, then the water has the silver ions in it, and you can use it to spray the plant.


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 25, 2010)

really nice plant I guess my autos would be the same age as your Bajamed!! Bummmer what had to happen to them!!


----------



## machnak (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad to learn that. 

I did a little research and may pick it up from some stores near me. After all, I don't have a silver necklace and my fiance wouldn't take to kindly to me using one of hers. Would it ruin it in any way?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2010)

From what i can see there is no damage to the necklace, i mean, the particles are on a microscopic level, so i don't think you could do too much damage. A Silver coin would work just as well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2010)

The stuff from the store is usually not in a high enough concentration, and very expensive.


----------



## machnak (Jul 25, 2010)

So I'm just gonna make it. 

Found what I need, less than 15 bucks.


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey add my other rollitup account blueberrykush1995 !


----------



## bajafox (Jul 26, 2010)

Those nuts are noticeable, lol

Hopefully mine will show sex soon too so I can figure out what to do with them


----------



## machnak (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm in the same boat.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bajamed #1 just showed me his balls today too


----------



## machnak (Jul 26, 2010)

That son of a bitch. Better have some good ol' pollen then!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 26, 2010)

Definitely, I wish I knew what they were, for breeding purposes. I am assuming they are some sort of kush, but which kind, I have no idea.


----------



## machnak (Jul 26, 2010)

I wish there was a way to be able to tell. Guess it will be a Myserty X Whatever you decide.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 26, 2010)

The pollen is high grade, I have no doubt about that 

Mine have only been in 12/12 for a few days, I wonder how long it'll take for BMA and BMB to show their privates


----------



## bajafox (Jul 26, 2010)

Bill, if any of my bm's are female, are you going to want any clones? I was just going to let them flower...


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 26, 2010)

Nuts! As in "sorry to hear they have them".


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 26, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Bill, if any of my bm's are female, are you going to want any clones? I was just going to let them flower...


Nah you can just flower them. However I _would_ be interested in some other ones, lol. 



Silent Running said:


> Nuts! As in "sorry to hear they have them".


Actually I am glad I have a couple males, I needed the pollen


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 26, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Actually I am glad I have a couple males, I needed the pollen


Not knowing the policy on anything, I'll be quiet about the three film canisters of pollen I could have loaned *cough*


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 26, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Not knowing the policy on anything, I'll be quiet about the three film canisters of pollen I could have loaned *cough*


Full? Holy shit!


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 26, 2010)

Yup. I have a friend that collects males from others and his own. Well...full might be pushing it. 3/4ths full on two and little over half on the last..because I used some of it (white widow) for my girl.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice! I'm using little containers that used to have colored sugar for cakes in them. I only have one right now, and it only has about 1/4 inch in it, but hey, gotta start somewhere!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 26, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Not knowing the policy on anything, I'll be quiet about the three film canisters of pollen I could have loaned *cough*





Silent Running said:


> Yup. I have a friend that collects males from others and his own. Well...full might be pushing it. 3/4ths full on two and little over half on the last..because I used some of it (white widow) for my girl.


I totally could have used some of that!!!! Especially auto pollen.


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't want to get banned here so I don't know what to say. I saw another member get banned for offering stuff. Bill, get up with Natty and get my email from him. Natty you have my permission to give it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wouldn't want you to offer me anything then, lol. Besides I got some males now


----------



## machnak (Jul 26, 2010)

Three film canisters even 3/4 is a lot of pollen! Ha.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 27, 2010)

So I was inspecting my Querkle, and I noticed a lot of the lower branches were not getting ANY light, so I trimmed some of her lower branches. I decided to trim up the cuttings  I got a couple little nugs that I am going to dry out just for the heck of it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 27, 2010)

And, here is a pic of one of the cuttings in the bubble cloner:


----------



## bajafox (Jul 27, 2010)

bill, I found the water pump


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 27, 2010)

sweet, where was it?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 27, 2010)

under a ton of my wife's clothes...


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thoes look like some great nuggs!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah, a little on the small side, lol. But they werent growing well anyway.


----------



## machnak (Jul 27, 2010)

Fuck it, smoke em.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 27, 2010)

will do. 8910


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 27, 2010)

they look so good man!!! wish I had mine haha add that othere username I gave you im about to post my new outdoor and indoor grow and im growing 1 of my auto's so this should be good!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 27, 2010)

purple kush16 said:


> they look so good man!!! wish I had mine haha add that othere username I gave you im about to post my new outdoor and indoor grow and im growing 1 of my auto's so this should be good!!!


why did you make another username?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 27, 2010)

lookin good man!


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 27, 2010)

machnak said:


> Three film canisters even 3/4 is a lot of pollen! Ha.


 I'll have to see if I can persuade him into letting me take pictures of his males. You'd think he prefers them the way he has a room setup just for them.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Natty, glad to see you stopping by, you must be a busy busy man  I hope everything is going well with your ladies and babies, it would be nice to see some updates


----------



## machnak (Jul 27, 2010)

Well as much as we hate to admit it, they serve a terrific purpose.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 27, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> I'll have to see if I can persuade him into letting me take pictures of his males. You'd think he prefers them the way he has a room setup just for them.


I would do the same thing if i had the resources, I'd have a room made specifically for males or even better females turned intersexed for feminized seed production


----------



## bajafox (Jul 27, 2010)

I toy with the idea of making a room specifically for mating, I just wish I had the space for it. It's fun reading about genetics and getting cool idea's about breeding


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 27, 2010)

Have you ever seen that strain hunters video about the Malawi Gold ?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 27, 2010)

No, I have heard of Malawi Gold though. That's something I'd like to try with my Acapulco Gold


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;LsKOzrymxZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsKOzrymxZE[/video]


----------



## bajafox (Jul 28, 2010)

I had it confused with this

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/346890-diy-malawi-cobs-instructional.html


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 28, 2010)

just safety reasons lol I dont want this username linking me me to any trouble plus some of my buudies know my purple kush16 name! I just want to start fresh!!


----------



## purple kush16 (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow nice video thats alot of damn weed!!! lol


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey bill you know who it is!!! check new thread out!!!


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/352752-cfl-grow-three-bagseed-one.html#post4448460


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Jul 28, 2010)

The profile pic is of one of my plants I had to rip upif you were wondering it looked really good didnt it!!! My camera takes pics as good as yours lmao!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2010)

Going to the swap meet

Here's some porn 

Bubba Kush 28 Days 





















Querkle 42 Days












Last but not least, my supercropped celebrity tomato plant


----------



## machnak (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice buds Bill, everything looks really good.

Tomatoes looks awesome too!


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Jul 28, 2010)

thoes look really good man what day are you gonna harvest that bubba!!


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 28, 2010)

purple kush16 said:


> just safety reasons lol I dont want this username linking me me to any trouble plus some of my buudies know my purple kush16 name! I just want to start fresh!!


You might want to edit out where you said it was your name previously if you don't want anyone linking you to it.

Thanks for the porn Bill! Love it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2010)

Just consider it repayment for letting us ogle your avatar, lol.


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah its a pretty avatar isnt it??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2010)

blueberrykush1995 said:


> thoes look really good man what day are you gonna harvest that bubba!!


Probably in 4 weeks from today, if she is ready


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Sour Diesel cutting at day 12 in the bubble cloner:*


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Jul 28, 2010)

wow scary looking root!!! posted my new groe today posting my outdoor one tommorrow when the weather clears up..


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn Bill, there's a lot going on in this thread. Good job at taking it nice and slow.  

Sorry to hear about the budworms. We're in the same general area and I learned about them the hard way during my 1st grow last season. I was forced to chop early. I've been using the BT ever since, but today finally decided to prevent the moths from landing on my plants by putting a sheer piece of cloth over them at night.

The thing I don't like about the BT is that it doesn't prevent the worms from eating your buds. The eggs have to hatch and the worms have to eat your buds and ingest the BT. So presumably they will die inside your bud and potentially rot? 

About the supercropping: I see how your Querkle is doing and it's very nice. It doesn't seem you can keep branches very low doing that? Seems like the limbs will heal and kinda straighten up a bit at the point where it was bent. My sole purpose for LST/supercropping is just to limit the height of the plant rather than bud production.

I talked to a girl at Lowes the other day and she suggested Lavender spray and even mothballs to prevent the moths. She didn't know what plants I was trying to protect, tho. I doubt mothballs should be anywhere around your plants. I dunno.

In any event, awesome grow.


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Jul 29, 2010)

check out update!

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/352752-cfl-grow-three-bagseed-one.html


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 29, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Just consider it repayment for letting us ogle your avatar, lol.


I'm going to have to do an animated one because I am tired of seeing this one already. lol


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Jul 29, 2010)

lol its kinda a funky avatar lol


----------



## machnak (Jul 29, 2010)

Very unique anyways.


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 29, 2010)

machnak said:


> Very unique anyways.


I got told to prove I was the person I was using a picture of in my first avatar...so I did. And I left no shadow of doubt.

Roots! I see roots! Has to feel good to make a DIY cloner that proves itself. +rep if I could but it tells me I have to spread it around first. Maybe they should change it to +ferts


----------



## machnak (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, I would have no questions after the fact than.  I'm a believer.


I wish I would see roots in my cloner....oh wait I just cut clones this morning!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I am going to modify this one to be an aero cloner, I don't like the fact that the stems are starting to look kind of funny, they have a weird clear like gel over them? Maybe it is a temp issue with the water? How do I get rid of algae if it does form?


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 29, 2010)

Check this thread some

The second post mentions the clear gel.

Found another that might help too.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 29, 2010)

Mine had the clear gel too but since the plants looked healthy I left it alone, now it's almost gone with roots everywhere


----------



## machnak (Jul 29, 2010)

It definitely could be algae...does it have brownish slime too? I had the same shit after like 4 days, I had to pick up some of this from Petsmart, http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754906.

It also comes in a yellow bottle too, I thought baja used it as well...but there is the kind that prevents algae, and the one the kills present algae. I'd just clean the water and start fresh with the directed amount of algae prevention, pH-ed water, and whatever you're using for root growth if anything 

Hope it helps. If you stir the clones stem in the water if removes the gel right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah it does.


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Jul 29, 2010)

That hydroponic stuff sounds so hard to keep up with lmao!!! I have no idea how to do hydro... I need to learn Ive herd it grows way better and bigger yeilds!


----------



## machnak (Jul 29, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah it does.


Yes it comes off the gel, or it having brown too? Or both haha


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2010)

This is what I have going on for August!

Querkle 7/29/10 day 45 Harvest Aug 9th

Bubba 7/29/10 day 30 Harvest Aug 24th

Odyssey 7/29/10 day 23 Harvest Aug 31st


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> This is what I have going on for August!
> 
> Querkle 7/29/10 day 45 Harvest Aug 9th
> 
> ...


Just checked my calender and as far as I know, I'll still be unemployed on those days! I'll bring my scissors


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2010)

MMMMmmmm Scissor Hash


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

So when can you come over next week so I can show you my plans?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Any time bro


----------



## bajafox (Jul 30, 2010)

How about Monday? I gotta show you this fat Jack Herer nug, lol, picked up a qtr oz yesterday, his last batch. He doesn't know if he'll be getting any so I had to get it all, hahaha, can't go wrong for $85 

I don't even know if my idea will work for the price I have in mind but it's worth a try


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Jul 30, 2010)

yah are so lucky yahh live in cali!! You get to go to your buddies houses and show off eachothers plants!!


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks like Bill you have alot of weed comming to you.. Smoke away


----------



## machnak (Jul 30, 2010)

Not to sound like some brown-noser but Bill and Baja, I'm fucking jealous....I'm trying to move out to California now.


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hell me too!!! pot is the fasting growing bussiness!! Have yah herd of that food place they opened up that puts MJ in all of there food its called Ganja Gormay??


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 30, 2010)

Rewind......

Yes Ive been extremely busy. Once the summer season is over, i will have a lot more time on my hands to spend here and in my grow mecca.


----------



## Silent Running (Jul 31, 2010)

Thought I'd leave you some love. Just got done going through 3 of my 4 seed run sites. 94 in the picture, but I found two more that I missed when I was jarring. So, 96 total off 3 of the 4 sites.


----------



## machnak (Jul 31, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Thought I'd leave you some love. Just got done going through 3 of my 4 seed run sites. 94 in the picture, but I found two more that I missed when I was jarring. So, 96 total off 3 of the 4 sites.



That's awesome!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2010)

Schawingggg


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2010)

I so wish there was a was to transmit smell via the internet, I so wish you guys could smell my Bubba


----------



## machnak (Jul 31, 2010)

Hahah I agree! Maybe bottle it in a jar?  I wonder if it works!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 31, 2010)

what seeds are those??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> what seeds are those??


 Lowryder x white widow i believe


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 31, 2010)

uhhh......... AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!

***** side note*****

happy birthday to me


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aww sweet bro, Happy Birthday to you!!!


----------



## machnak (Aug 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Natty, I'm having a drink for ya.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 1, 2010)

I went to the nursery today, and got some Green Light Super Bloom 12-55-6 .10% Chelated Iron?? Whatever that means. Also bought a case of ladybugs, I let about half free today, and put the rest in the fridge. I will release the rest in a couple of days.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 1, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Lowryder x white widow i believe


You'd be right on the money. Happy birthday Natty. I did the ladybug route once. Didn't pay attention that I was suppose to release them during dark period or close to it starting. Watched as all my ladybugs flew over to neighbors yard. It was for a regular garden. Was pretty funny to watch 1500 ladybugs swarm neighbors though. *whistles*


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 1, 2010)

thanks for the bday wishes. 

Silent you are just.... bad
first you hold out on pollen, then you release a swarm of ladybugs to attack your neighbors... tisk tisk


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here are some pics of what I got going on:

Sour Diesel 


















Bajameds


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have been neglecting the bajamed's since they are male, I just noticed today that Bajamed 2 is female, and she looks a lot like BM1, so it might be a Jack, but I'm not sure.


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Aug 2, 2010)

Damn well the balamed is a female pollenate the male bajamed with it so you can get some high dank seeds!!!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy belated Natty

If you have a Jack male you should store its pollen so I can cross it with some off my Attitude seeds later


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 2, 2010)

Of course I am going to store his pollen, also I have my Platinum that is going to get fully pollinated, for some Platinum Jack Seeds


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sound great!!! my grows going good btw!! Im posting update tonight!! I got a question for you my outdoor plant im noticing ratcoon tracks how do I rid of them little bastards lmao??


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds like Bill your starting your own seed bank lmao!!!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 2, 2010)

blueberrykush1995 said:


> Sounds like Bill your starting your own seed bank lmao!!!


Interesting Idea!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2010)

Some people need to read more


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 3, 2010)

A g r e e d


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2010)

Those of you that have been following along, know that I have been having trouble with pests, well here is a little update:

Caterpillars - Not completely gone, but their numbers have been greatly diminished, and should hopefully be contained soon. 

Aphids, Spider Mites, and root maggots - All eradicated with this -






Now lets hope I can keep it this way!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2010)

On another note, I made a Butane Honey Oil extractor last night. I am going to test it out today


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh, can't wait to hear how the extractor does. Does that spray have spinosad in it? I was reading an interesting thread by jondamn.... here


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2010)

So my buddy that hooked me up with almost all of my ladies, is impressed by my low budget growing lol, and he said he is going to hook me up with his next set of genetics. Some Pre 98 Bubba!! Oh Yeah!!!


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 3, 2010)

That's great Bill. Congratz!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 3, 2010)

let me know how that honey oil is. and a tutorial would be nice. (ive seen them all over the internet, but id like to see how you did it)


----------



## bajafox (Aug 3, 2010)

Let me know if it works, maybe you can use my male plant for something? When you pick up the G13 clone you can take that one too, I don't want his nuts anywhere near my beautiful girls, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2010)

So high right now!!!! Can't even explain...


----------



## machnak (Aug 3, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> So high right now!!!! Can't even explain...



Hahahahahahaha, good things are coming.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 3, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> So high right now!!!! Can't even explain...


I'm with you! Just got a 8th of white rhino and did a few gravity hits. I'm off til tomorrow.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2010)

It's a mixture of Jack Herer, and Querkle trim Honey Oil/Resin, man that shit is potent!!!! And super easy to make


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> I'm with you! Just got a 8th of white rhino and did a few gravity hits. I'm off til tomorrow.


So when are you going to start your DWC grow?


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 3, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> So when are you going to start your DWC grow?


 I've got the NLs under CFLs right now. Tent is 90% set up. Just need to put in my ventilation, test the temps for a day and we're off!


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Aug 3, 2010)

NIce dude, Im gona be making some oil with my trimmings and popcorn bud also,Along with some hash.


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Aug 5, 2010)

Lets see some pics of that Querkle and that bubba!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 5, 2010)

VansStoner1748 said:


> NIce dude, Im gona be making some oil with my trimmings and popcorn bud also,Along with some hash.


I have tried making hash, butter, and now the oil. Out of the three, the oil was the easiest to make, and for sure got me the most wasted, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 5, 2010)

Materials for making BHO






Platinum OG Kush






Remaining 3 outdoor, from left to right Bagseed 1 (Non Lst) Bag seed 2 (Lst) And my clone from the Colorado medical grade stuff






Double Sour OG






Bajamed 3 (Male)






Bajamed 2 (Female)






Bubba Kush (35 Days Flowering)











Odyssey






Sour Diesel






Sour Diesel Seedlings, with 1 possible Alien Dog V2


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Aug 5, 2010)

Damn bill your doing really really good for this being your 1st grow!!! I love the Bubba kush!!! Cant wait to see your havest!!!


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bill Im getting worryied I post new pics lastnight of my auto today is DAY 7 for it and my 1 other Bagseed and it seem like there growing slow as hell!! My CFL's are about 2inches from the plants I got a fan in there!!! Idk what the deal I look at other peoples auto flowering grows and their plants look way bigger idk what im doing wrong!!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 5, 2010)

Your bajamed 2 looks identical to my BMC


----------



## youngkraze7 (Aug 5, 2010)

i grew sour graPES FROM THE SAME MAKERS OF QUERKLE


----------



## stonesour (Aug 5, 2010)

that bubba kush looks yummy!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 5, 2010)

It is very yummy, lol. The smell on it is just intoxicating.


----------



## machnak (Aug 5, 2010)

I love the smell of Bubba Kush.


----------



## stonesour (Aug 5, 2010)

Im gonna have to grow bubba next round, see what you guys started...lol


----------



## JonDill (Aug 5, 2010)

O hellz yeah.. I was just thinking the same thing.. Im ordering some too.. Any suggestions on the best company for kush str8ns??


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## machnak (Aug 8, 2010)

Fuck! You post these after I ordered!


They look yummy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lol, sorry I was out back gardening, Querkle is coming down today, I'm about halfway done trimming.


----------



## machnak (Aug 8, 2010)

Lucky, man I can't wait to say it's time to cut her down.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 8, 2010)

Left to right is Odyssey, Platinum OG, Sour Diesel, Bubba Kush. The little one in the coffee can is Bajamed 2
[video=youtube;lMYLhm1NIsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMYLhm1NIsM[/video]


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice man your Bagseed that you 1st planted in April would habe been over your privacy fence by now lol!!! your plants look great... Whyed you have to chop the Querkel dow today??


----------



## stonesour (Aug 8, 2010)

nice vid... that close up of that bubba kush is freaking sweet!!!


----------



## machnak (Aug 9, 2010)

Everyone looks pretty good.  Especially the Bubba.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL man everyone seems to be liking that one.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 9, 2010)

Cause it looks good


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the Querkle more...


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 9, 2010)

I finished chopping the Querkle today, from what I can estimate, we are looking at 1-2 oz dry weight. We shall see


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 9, 2010)

yum yum yum


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 9, 2010)

Total wet weight for Miss Querkle is 99 grams. Lets see what she weighs when she is dry huh


----------



## bajafox (Aug 9, 2010)

Not bad! Supposedly the rule of thumb is you lose about 75% weight during drying and curing right?


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, around that number. I've seen it said 70% is average but most say between 68-72%. Guess that's why they average it at 70%. Guess it depends on how much stem you leave for drying also. That's a damn nice wet weight pull.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 9, 2010)

not bad for a free plant. although i got yelled at today for cuttiing too early. However i prefer a head high anyway, so early is ok for me.


----------



## mercuryobsession (Aug 9, 2010)

i do as well, ive been following this for some time. i would first like to say awsome set up man. ive been in the "buisness" since i was 14. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is a pic of a bottom nug on the bubba


----------



## machnak (Aug 10, 2010)

Holy shit that looks like some fucking bomb.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 10, 2010)

It is! lol, not to brag or anything. I let my brother in law take a hit, and he was unbelievably baked!! (He doesn't smoke much) I can't wait till she is fully ripe


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow! that looks so good!!!


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lucky Bastard lol looks good!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 11, 2010)

Good looking nugget! Any pics of the Querkle?


----------



## rombomb420 (Aug 11, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Here is a pic of a bottom nug on the bubba


That shit looks fuckin ridankulous.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 11, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> Good looking nugget! Any pics of the Querkle?


As soon as they are dry.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 11, 2010)

*QUERKLE*


----------



## machnak (Aug 11, 2010)

Fucking delicious.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 11, 2010)

N-i-c-e!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## machnak (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuck yea man, they look fucking sexy. Who makes the seeds?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Not sure, I know it's not Pre 98 Bubba, hence why i never call it that, lol. My buddy said it is Super Bubba Kush, what ever that means. I don't know who the breeder is though.


----------



## machnak (Aug 11, 2010)

Regardless of who, it looks good and I feel dumb for continually saying it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 11, 2010)

I got it when it had been flowering for 11 days, I am a dumbass and if I had known it was going to be this nice, i would have taken some clones so i could save the genetics. Maybe there is a possibility of re-vegging after harvest, so i can take some clones? Will that work?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 11, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I got it when it had been flowering for 11 days, I am a dumbass and if I had known it was going to be this nice, i would have taken some clones so i could save the genetics. Maybe there is a possibility of re-vegging after harvest, so i can take some clones? Will that work?


I think I read somewhere that it's possible but also takes a lot of time... Not sure where I saw it though, I must have been heavily medicated


----------



## machnak (Aug 11, 2010)

If I was you I'd find a suitable branch to take from her now and clone it. Throw that clone on 18/6 or 20/4 whichever you prefer and go that way. It will re-veg while cloning just may take a while. Those 2 MK clones I have I took like 14 days into flower although its male...nowhere near how far along you are but I got roots from one of them in 10 days.

Worth a shot right?


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 11, 2010)

According to Ed Rosenthal you can cut them for harvest leaving a couple growth sites and then put them under 24 hour light for a couple weeks and they should start to reveg.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah I think I am going to attemt to reveg it, at least so I can get a clone because I have a feeling I am going to love it!!!! 

On another note, the platinum og was successfully pollinated, by bajamed 3. Since the seeds have an unkown strain in them, the resulting strain will be called Baja Kush (fitting since i practically live in Baja California) Thanks goes out to B-Fox for this one guys 

Also I started the curing on the Querkle tonight. 

Spent the past two days at the beach, awesome weather, but the water is still too cold.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 11, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah I think I am going to attemt to reveg it, at least so I can get a clone because I have a feeling I am going to love it!!!!
> 
> On another note, the platinum og was successfully pollinated, by bajamed 3. Since the seeds have an unkown strain in them, the resulting strain will be called Baja Kush (fitting since i practically live in Baja California) Thanks goes out to B-Fox for this one guys
> 
> ...


Went to the lake day before yesterday and the beach today with a girl friend that is visiting from MD. On a side note, my last lr girl turned out not to be lr at all, it was lemon skunk that I mixed up. She had two seeded buds too from the ww pollen so I have some lsxww seeds as well. Going to wait a few weeks and germinate them and might have some more stuff to send out. Lemme know when the second attempt makes it through.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice Querkle, bill. Yep, I haven't even tried to venture in the water this "summer". This cool weather has also affected the vinyards. Supposed to be a warming trend coming, tho.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> Nice Querkle, bill. Yep, I haven't even tried to venture in the water this "summer". This cool weather has also affected the vinyards. Supposed to be a warming trend coming, tho.


 On the plus side, it is cool being able to go to the only beach in San Diego County that allows drinking still.!


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

I wish the best of luck for the clones.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

machnak said:


> I wish the best of luck for the clones.


Thank you, im not even sure if i'm going to attempt it or not, i have so many other plans, that maybe in the long run it isnt worth the effort... Who knows i change my mind all the time, lol.


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Ha I know, before lights out I started LST on my MY1 that hasn't showed sex yet. I got a little bored.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Bill, I read today that it is possible to re-veg your Querkle after you harvest it but it can take up to 4 months.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Hey Bill, I read today that it is possible to re-veg your Querkle after you harvest it but it can take up to 4 months.


LMAO the querkle is D-E-D dead, lol. I was talking about the Bubba, but I'm not going to do it, especially since it takes that long.!!!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh shit, hahaha, so many plants I don't know what's going on anymore...


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Oh shit, hahaha, so many plants I don't know what's going on anymore...


I know right, I feel the same way about you and Machnak now, with the seed fairy flying around, we are alll gonna have a ton of diff. strains, lol.


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

I like variety thats all 

My order status on even more strains changed  It's now: *Origin Post is Preparing Shipment

*So I'll count the Mystery as 1 strain but all together I have 8 different strains going right now hahahaha, 14 plants total.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

variety is nice, especially with a perpetual harvest, lol.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 12, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I know right, I feel the same way about you and Machnak now, with the seed fairy flying around, we are alll gonna have a ton of diff. strains, lol.


The fairy visited SR today.... success!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

Sucks living on the west coast, lol every thing happens later for us.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 12, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I know right, I feel the same way about you and Machnak now, with the seed fairy flying around, we are alll gonna have a ton of diff. strains, lol.


I was going through my seeds and I had completely forgotten I had freebie Sour Cream. I looked up it's genetics on Attitude, Original Sour Diesel x G13 Haze, and I was like "Holy shit, why haven't I started this one?!" lol 



machnak said:


> I like variety thats all
> 
> My order status on even more strains changed  It's now: *Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> 
> *So I'll count the Mystery as 1 strain but all together I have 8 different strains going right now hahahaha, 14 plants total.


Nice, it's always good when the status changes cause you know that's just one more step towards your mail box


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 12, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> On the plus side, it is cool being able to go to the only beach in San Diego County that allows drinking still.!


Silver Strand?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nah, over on the Navy base on Coronado, at Breaker Beach


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I was going through my seeds and I had completely forgotten I had freebie Sour Cream. I looked up it's genetics on Attitude, Original Sour Diesel x G13 Haze, and I was like "Holy shit, why haven't I started this one?!" lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, it's always good when the status changes cause you know that's just one more step towards your mail box



Bill, you gonna germinate it?! 

I'm sure mine will get a here a day after yours, hopefully.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 12, 2010)

Not yet, I have no room for new seedlings right now... (I'm assuming you're asking me since you quoted me but you called me bill, lol)


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

I was a little confused there too. I was like "huh, germinate what?" lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Hahahahahah sorry! My mistake, probably due to a little wake and bake.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 12, 2010)

It's all good, this wouldn't be a weed forum without things like that, lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Hahaha, very true.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

I pulled out two more males today, the Double Sour OG turned out to be a dude, and one of the other sour diesel seedlings I had.


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Ah, sorry Bill. Keeping them for pollen?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nah, straight to the garbage can for those ones.


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Rats, oh well cut them a few times for me then. Stupid fuckers.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

The Baja Kush seeds seem to be forming nicely  Looks like there will be plenty to spread around!


----------



## machnak (Aug 12, 2010)

Always a good thing. 

I'm still waiting on my male pollen from Master Kush, I'm thinking of pollinating a few lower bud spots on everything I have going. Last thing I want is pollen flying around my flower room. Might wait on a new tent.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

Turn all of your fans off, and pollinate a couple lower branches with a small paintbrush, then put a ziploc over that spot for a day or two, then hose the plant off.


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Aug 12, 2010)

How do they make femalized seeds??


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

blueberrykush1995 said:


> How do they make femalized seeds??


I talk about it somewhere in my thread, or type feminized seeds in google, i'm sure they can explain it better than me.


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

My schedule for the next couple of months!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok ladies and gents just some more bud porn, and a few shots of my outdoor ladies (well one for sure lady )

So these are the outdoor, two on the left are bagseed, no sign of sex yet, the 1 on the right is my clone that I put into the ground a month or so ago. It has been flowering for about 2 weeks now






Sour Diesel Clone that I planted outside






Some pics of the seeded Platinum OG











The oh so Lovely Bubba Kush












Sour Diesel






Sour D in front, Odyssey in the back, and Bubba on the left






Odyssey











Bajamed 2






Outdoor clone 2 weeks into flower.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Aug 12, 2010)

wonderful grow


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2010)

[email protected] T33 said:


> wonderful grow


Thank you very much  It's only gonna get better from here! ( I hope)


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking incredible man! Bubba Kush looks like she's starting to pack on some weight.


----------



## stonesour (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, yeah!!! Those are looking freaking awsome!!!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 13, 2010)

Plants look great Bill, I'll have to stop by next week for sure



billcollector99 said:


> My schedule for the next couple of months!!


That's funny, I have something very similar to that, it's only a rough draft though. We're gonna work on an excel sheet to log just about anything you can think of, my cousin is an expert at MS Excel and he's gonna help me set it up  I'll pass it along when it's done for anyone who might be interested


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Definitely interested.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 13, 2010)

Cool, I'll keep you guys posted. As it turns out, a lot of the corporate bullshit I learned over the last decade can be applied to keeping track of your grow, lol  

I'm literally setting mine up to something we used at my old company (on a very tiny scale of course,) from suppliers and cost all the way through curing and dry weight, it's gonna take me a while though...


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 13, 2010)

I would be very interested. I have the Herb.iq program but it was only a beta program and has to many bugs to be of any use


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Take your time man, no rush. My little notebook of everything will continue to work for now.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 13, 2010)

My plan is to have a binder with the same information printed out so I can fill it in by hand, then later plug it into my grow log on the Excel sheet. 

For now I'm just laying it out and adding things that I think I might use, hopefully the finish product works as well as the one I'm picturing in my head, lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

I made little charts a while ago, used them for a day, then stopped to go back to my notebook haha. Make sure it has a large area for just 'notes' I write a lot of mumble jumble.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 13, 2010)

It'll be on an MS Excel sheet, should be able to customize it to your likings. Hopefully I don't lose interest in finishing it, I lost interest after I had nothing to put into it...hahaha


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Haha, maybe we can all take turns making it better. You start, pass it on, someone add, pass it on...etc. etc. Between all of us there would be absolutely nothing left out.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 13, 2010)

Not a bad idea... I'll pass it along when I do a few more things to it, it's literally not much right now, just an idea and a few things on an Excel sheet


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

That's when the best things happen, just an idea. I have an idea, lets light this plant on fire and smoke it to see what happens. Ha, I would of loved to be there for that!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hmm sounds like a good idea, I might just go do that right now myself.


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Same here man! Love the new avatar.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 13, 2010)

Yup, cool avatar!

Lighting up sounds good to me too, just stocked up for the weekend


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

So two of the Sour Diesel X Afghani Seedlings i had in 12/12 showed their pistils. Also one of my outdoor bagseeds (the one on the left) Also showed her pistils, and she is gonna be a big ass bitch, lol.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 13, 2010)

awesome! females are awesome!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

I am contemplating starting the Purple Widow...


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd really like to see if one of u medical patients could grow it outside to see its true potential (supposedly 850gs per plant)


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> I'd really like to see if one of u medical patients could grow it outside to see its true potential (supposedly 850gs per plant)


I know, i wish i could have started it sooner, if i start outside now, it will go into flower way too soon. I could veg inside for lke 3 months, just have it in my living room as a centerpiece, lol.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 13, 2010)

haha. Veg that shit all winter. Then throw it outside in may of next year. HOLY SHIT that thing would be massive!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

If one of the two seeds is female, I definitely would want to turn her into a mother.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 13, 2010)

yea, it seems to have good genetics. and it is a fairly new strain on the market


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Veg for 3 months, then all summer, then flower....Fucker would be the giving tree by then!


Bill, I'll start mine when you do yours, just let me know!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm just gonna jack a light fixture from the stadium, mount it to a 20 ft pole in my backyard, and use that as my veg light, lmao


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I laughed my ass off...too funny. Man what it would cost to run that fucker!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

And I think i just found the perfect grow tent, lighting included


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry guys, i'm pretty baked right now, lol.


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Sorry guys, i'm pretty baked right now, lol.



Going to join you right now my friend!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 13, 2010)

HAHA!!! that litereally Looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! holy fuck..


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

HAHA Thats cowboy stadium dude, lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 13, 2010)

haha i know but... what if!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, can you imagine being allowed to do just one crop there, but you got to fill the entire stadium!!!!!! You would be set for life, lol.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 13, 2010)

Omg!! can I call and ask if we can?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2010)

Only if it becomes legal in texas, lol.


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

You're Grandchildren would have bud for life!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 14, 2010)

haha. the funny thing is that I am sober now... and it still looks amazing!


----------



## tingpoon (Aug 14, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Ok ladies and gents just some more bud porn, and a few shots of my outdoor ladies (well one for sure lady )


that is some amazing trich coverage and they all are lookin happy.




+rep i really like these strains


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I know they have some nute burn on them, but they seem to be doing good


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 14, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> The fairy visited SR today.... success!


Yep yep. Sorry didn't see this before now. Had a friend down for a week vacation and we hit the outer banks. Left computers and cell phones behind.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 14, 2010)

> Left computers and cell phones behind


thats unheard of!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 14, 2010)

i don't even own a cell phone!!!


----------



## machnak (Aug 14, 2010)

Really?! That's a good thing, sometimes I wish mine would break. But at the same time, how would I use weedmaps when I'm looking for some buds.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 15, 2010)

So I rolled a blunt with the Querkle last night, i was feeling good, until i decided to mix alcohol in, man i was o sick last night, it's not even funny. The sad part is, i only drank one 4loco, and had like 2 shots!!!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 15, 2010)

No wonder you don't drink, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 15, 2010)

No shit, I threw up wayyy too much last night


----------



## machnak (Aug 15, 2010)

Man I took a Vicodin the other day cause my back was killing me from work, drank two sips of a Becks and it was Game Over, never again.

Hope you're feeling better man.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh, im good now, I do have to say, that B was pretty devastating, lol.


----------



## machnak (Aug 15, 2010)

Haha, well if ya don't know, know ya know!  lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 15, 2010)

So I got a taproot on one of the 2 wrxnl seeds, put it in a small starting pot, the other seed was partially cracked, no taproot showing, it got planted outside in my planter. So I will have one to run indoor, and one that will run for the end of the season outside


----------



## machnak (Aug 15, 2010)

Sounds good, hopefully some sprouts soon!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 15, 2010)

So the middle plant outside, the biggest one of all my plants turned out to be a male, so he is dead now, lol. On the plus side, tearing him out gave a lot more room for the other two confirmed outside females. They should show an explosion in growth in the next couple of days, I predict. 

Also, I ground up all the dried trim from the querkle, its all ground up super fine, and i got 35 grams of it. Not sure what Im going to do with it though, maybe butter, or BHO. Any advice?


----------



## machnak (Aug 15, 2010)

BUTTER BUTTER BUTTER! Or send it to me haha, whatever you wanna do is cool. I can't wait to be able to make butter. Some hash too! 

Fucking males...why I otta'ah!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 15, 2010)

BHO! you know its good! lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Is it normal for a plant to feel wet and oily when you touch it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 16, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> BHO! you know its good! lol


Yeah, I went with the bho, I got alot more than last time, and better quality too


----------



## machnak (Aug 16, 2010)

How long did it take for your butane to evaporate?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ill be making some.... hmmm maybe tommorow...


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 16, 2010)

machnak said:


> How long did it take for your butane to evaporate?


 Abiut 10 minutes, and then i let it sit for 24 hours.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 16, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Is it normal for a plant to feel wet and oily when you touch it?


 Can anyone answer my question?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ive never heard of it man.. sorry


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Its resin, but i didnt know that a plant could produce that much... my fingers are literally soaked when im done playing with it


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

That's a good thing.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 17, 2010)

it is, i just had never seen it before, thats why i was asking if it was normal.


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

Glad I know for when it hopefully happens to me.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 17, 2010)

Hell yea Bill!! I plan to stop by for sure this week, been super busy but I should have some free time after tomorrow


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 17, 2010)

Good news, one of the WRXNL seeds sprouted some time over night, gonna let him/her veg for a couple of weeks before sexing


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice man! I'm really hoping for that cheese wreck seed I found germinated!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok so here is a new update with some more pics, enjoy!!

The Outdoor Ladies, with the dude pulled from the middle, they are already starting to fill in.






The Colorado Clone











----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Female Bagseed Outside- Biggest Fan leaves I have ever seen!!!!






Sour Diesel Clone Outdoor- just started flowering.






Platinum OG Kush - Seeded
















Bajamed 2 - 











Alien Dog V.2 (2 seedlings)






Bubba Kush- Day 55ish


























Sour Diesel











Odyssey - So much resin on her, she leaves my fingers coated and oily after touching her!!! The close-ups are three separate colas starting to develop.





















So asides from the Nute burn, how do they look?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 17, 2010)

That guy had it made with two bitches on each side! hahaha, poor guy died with major blue balls


----------



## machnak (Aug 17, 2010)

bajafox said:


> That guy had it made with two bitches on each side! hahaha, poor guy died with major blue balls


lol


Everything looks incredible man. I tried to +Rep, but I must spread some around before giving it to you again. Hey what did you end up doing about those catepillars?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 17, 2010)

BT, some stuff called Thuricide, its weird, they only like eating some of my ladies, but not the others, also the ones inside dont have as much exposure to moths and butterflies.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 17, 2010)

Looking so good Bill. Can't wait to see how the WRxNL does outdoors.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 18, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Looking so good Bill. Can't wait to see how the WRxNL does outdoors.


For sure, I'm hoping that both beans sprout, to increase my chances of a female  I built a tiny seedling chamber for the babies, the PW will go in there as soon as she sprouts.

Don't laugh, it's tiny.






















I'm afraid I have too much wattage in there, LMAO two 8 watt Cfl's  but those are only to keep them on 24 hour lighting. During the day they will still get the full sunlight, as long as it stays hot


----------



## machnak (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahahahahahahaha, as long as it gets the job done!


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Aug 19, 2010)

We want to see pics of the Quirkle!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 19, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Don't laugh, it's tiny.


Now you know I couldn't let that slide, right? "That's what he said".

Anyhow, size doesn't matter as long as it gets the job done. Hmmm, I could have put that sentence up there too. But you know what I mean. It looks good and does the job! Erm...ok I'm hitting reply before I have another pun find its way onto the screen. 

+respect


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

blueberrykush1995 said:


> We want to see pics of the Quirkle!!!!!!!!!


 The Querkle was cut up over a week ago. Lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Now you know I couldn't let that slide, right? "That's what he said".
> 
> Anyhow, size doesn't matter as long as it gets the job done. Hmmm, I could have put that sentence up there too. But you know what I mean. It looks good and does the job! Erm...ok I'm hitting reply before I have another pun find its way onto the screen.
> 
> +respect


 I was wondering who was gonna be the first smart-ass, lol. It's all goood


----------



## bajafox (Aug 19, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> The Querkle was cut up over a week ago. Lol


And he said "we" lol, I don't, hahahaha  At least not on the internet  I need to stop by soon but I can't leave the puppy home alone yet...


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 19, 2010)

Re: "We want to see...." - He could have a pet mouse in his pocket...or he could be French. 

Bah, of course I was going to be the smartass to comment, eh? LOL. That's ok, I'm sure I will leave the door open for you to get me back soon. The NL and PW go under lights tonight or in the morning and that'll fire up a new grow journal.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

bajafox said:


> And he said "we" lol, I don't, hahahaha  At least not on the internet  I need to stop by soon but I can't leave the puppy home alone yet...


 Bring him with you


----------



## bajafox (Aug 19, 2010)

I would but we're not sure about taking him out so soon before all his shots...


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

6 months is what my vet told me. Reduces risks in parvo etc. etc. Plus dogs aren't able to tell sex on one another until older than 6 months. So try to keep him away from other pets until after that.


That's what my vet told me anyway.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 19, 2010)

We hear all kinds of things, that's why we're being kind of anal about it, that and I've already dropped more than a grand on him including him and the stuff we needed... I can't take any chances.

He has a vet appointment at 4pm today, hope they can clear it up for me


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

No worries man, i know how it feels.


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

bajafox said:


> We hear all kinds of things, that's why we're being kind of anal about it, that and I've already dropped more than a grand on him including him and the stuff we needed... I can't take any chances.
> 
> He has a vet appointment at 4pm today, hope they can clear it up for me



I hear ya man, it was the same for me. I went on vacation for a week and when I got back my boxer had like a canker sore in her mouth. With X-Rays and Medicine alone I paid close to a grand. Came at a bad time as well. But gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

I need your guys (and gals) opinion's.

I'm in a bind right now, and I need cash, So I have a yearning to chop down the Bubba today or tomorrow, so I can start drying/curing. Today is 8 weeks exactly. But my friend is saying to go 10 weeks. I have already been flushing for the past 2 weeks, so I want to know if you think I should chop it, or let it go longer.


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

Chop it. As soon as you read this, don't think, grab scissors, then go do business.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 19, 2010)

Tough call. How are the trichs? Maybe FDD would be a better voice to judge...but being strapped can move the time line up. Would the extra two weeks for a fuller harvest create more of a hardship?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Tough call. How are the trichs? Maybe FDD would be a better voice to judge...but being strapped can move the time line up. Would the extra two weeks for a fuller harvest create more of a hardship?


Trichs are clear and milky, not really any amber, ive already smoked several samplers, it is one hitter quitter material imo. Thing is I need it to start drying now... if i wait two weeks to start drying, then yeah it will mess me up, i know for a fact that I can get at least a $50 donation per 1/8.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds like there is no question then Bill. Chop her. There will be more grows that can go full term later. Take care of business now. I prefer the clear/cloudy combo myself.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 19, 2010)

Chop chop chop chop
Chop chop chop chop
Chop chop chop chop
Chop chop chop chop
Chop chop chop chop
Chop chop chop chop
Chop chop chop chop
Chop chop chop chop
Chop chop chop chop
Chop chop chop chop
Chop chop chop chop
Chop chop chop chop
Chop chop chop chop
Chop chop chop chop
Chop chop chop chop

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

Already done  Thanks for telling me what I wanted to hear


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 19, 2010)

money runs the universe. 

make money, live happy, have fun


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

You know what to do now? PIC'CHAS!!!!! Take 'a' lit' a' pic'cha!!!!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 19, 2010)

oh... "and smoke weed"


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

lol, man I can't fucking WAIT to harvest my LS.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't wait for the Platinum to be ready so we can all have more seeds


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

Pictures 

BUBBA KUSH (CHOPPED)


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

I chopped all the side branches, and left the two main colas on there, I will let them go another week then chop them then.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 19, 2010)

awesome man!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

And some more pictures

The newly named Colorado Kush (unknown)

















Bajamed 2






Odyssey - Man she is looking good, and full of sativa goodness 











Platinum OG Kush


















White Rhino X Northern Lights aka White Lights  aka Annie


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Ok so here is a new update with some more pics, enjoy!!
> 
> The Outdoor Ladies, with the dude pulled from the middle, they are already starting to fill in.
> 
> ...


pic bump..

ladies look wonderful.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 19, 2010)

Well look at Annie go.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Well look at Annie go.


 seemed like a fitting name 

She is growing nicely  looks like the combo of the sun, and the 8 watter are doing wonders  lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2010)

Maybe she will have big nugs, like her namesake, lol.


----------



## machnak (Aug 19, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> seemed like a fitting name
> 
> She is growing nicely  looks like the combo of the sun, and the 8 watter are doing wonders  lol



hahahaha, I'm thinking of getting an 8 Watter...you think I'll be able to keep the heat down? lol


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

You should try an 8 watt grow! lol

Looking great Bill! I hope I get to see buds like those soon


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> You should try an 8 watt grow! lol
> 
> Looking great Bill! I hope I get to see buds like those soon


 I'm sure you will, delilah is looking wonderful  How many days in is she?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2010)

The PW cracked, it will go in soil today


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

I started 12/12 on 7/22 so Sunday will barely be a month... It says it takes up to 60 days so I'm guessing I have at the least 3 weeks.


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

Man, I looked this morning and nothing from my PW yet. I work til 2AM today though and I'm already at work so it will be a while until I get home to check again.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2010)

machnak said:


> Man, I looked this morning and nothing from my PW yet. I work til 2AM today though and I'm already at work so it will be a while until I get home to check again.


Damn man, that is a long ass work day


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 20, 2010)

My PW cracked and went into soil and under the CFLs yesterday morning. That is a long work day! I thought mine was bad with getting up at 6:30...classes from 9-12 and then home to work until 5:30. lol Well, working from home is ok though cause I can be here a lot.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2010)

Damn Baja is lagging, lol.


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

Fuck, you're telling me! As long as I stay tattooing I'll be alright. But it's when I sit here and do nothing that it sucks.


If I didn't have RIU or grow dank buds....I don't know wtf I would do.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2010)

Start inking yourself up. lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

lol, I have done quite a lot on myself when I was learning. Haven't done any on myself since. Self-inflicting pain doesn't make me jump for joy hahaha. I'd have to be REALLY REALLY bored to tattoo myself again.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm about to go for another round. My side piece was 4 sittings, 3.5 hours each sitting. Now I'm ready for my other side piece. <evil grin>


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

Yea, my ribs was one of the first things I got done.

What are you doing on the other side?


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 20, 2010)

Phoenix rising from flames that are attempting to engulf her. If you look at my tiger side piece...the two peonies flowers...I want duplicated on each side of the phoenix but bursting into flames. My room mate is an airbrush artist (mostly motorcycle, helmets and cars) and draws most of my stuff freehand and then I take it in to have it done. I need to sit down with him to do the line drawing for it soon. My ribs didn't bother me as much as the top bend of the tail on the tiger hitting me right at the armpit....OUCH!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2010)

I got this done on my left calf, it needs to be retouched












And I want something like this, with my son's name across the top, so that they are matching/similar.


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

Yea, the armpit is a bitch...and the throat and neck is just ridiculous. I'll draw some stuff up if time allows me today. I like phoenix's. Any particular style? Like a Japanese Phoenix?

Got pictures of the side you have done?


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, when I make it out to SD I'll touch it up and make it look dope! If you want anyways haha.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hell, besides myself I know a few other people out here that would be willing to pay to get some work done


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm definitely down. When I know for sure when I'll be coming I'll let you know so I can get a head-start on drawing stuff up and what not. Theres no way I would charge you if you were gonna set me up with a room for a weekend.

I tattoo because I love it, if my bills were paid and there was food in the house all the time, I'd tattoo for free.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 20, 2010)

machnak said:


> Yea, the armpit is a bitch...and the throat and neck is just ridiculous. I'll draw some stuff up if time allows me today. I like phoenix's. Any particular style? Like a Japanese Phoenix?
> 
> Got pictures of the side you have done?


Tons of them..but this one is from my gallery here. Pretty cool concept Bill. I have two other tats. One on my ankle of a lone rose...tribute to my mom....one small of my back of butterfly with tribal. I'm going more for the feel like my tiger is with next one. The phoenix holds a special meaning to me as I lost my grandmother Christmas of '08 and she was one of my best friends. Then 4 months later I lost my mother. A week after I lost my other grandmother. My family crumbled...but my brother and I are climbing back on top...so like the phoenix...we are rising from the ashes (so to speak).


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 20, 2010)

I am so sorry Bill. I kind of hijacked your thread. Feel free to beat me up in mine. I'll take further tat talk to PMs. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2010)

machnak said:


> I'm definitely down. When I know for sure when I'll be coming I'll let you know so I can get a head-start on drawing stuff up and what not. Theres no way I would charge you if you were gonna set me up with a room for a weekend.
> 
> I tattoo because I love it, if my bills were paid and there was food in the house all the time, I'd tattoo for free.


That's a good way to look at things, it's always nice to have a passion in something, or a couple of things


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

Definitely a few things Bill.  I have a portrait of myself....on myself...lol

SR, that tattoo looks really dope, I think a blue tiger over an orange one was a good decision. Yes, no more tattoo talk...back to the grow. 

Nice picture btw SR.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

My cousin always said he wanted a tattoo of a squirrel holding his nut sack, lol


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 20, 2010)

My PW cracked and went into soil this morning. The tap root was probably 1/4 inch long, but very slender and delicate...are ur guys' like that too?


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> My cousin always said he wanted a tattoo of a squirrel holding his nut sack, lol


Hahaha, classic....that though, I would have to charge for. lol



DoinIt2Gether said:


> My PW cracked and went into soil this morning. The tap root was probably 1/4 inch long, but very slender and delicate...are ur guys' like that too?


I'm hoping mine will be ready when I get home.  How long did it take?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine is just poking out like a turtle head, but it's making progress, i'll probably put it in soil tonight, then put it with the WL under the 8W cfl.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> My cousin always said he wanted a tattoo of a squirrel holding his nut sack, lol


His sack or the squirrels own sack? Inquiring minds and all. 



DoinIt2Gether said:


> My PW cracked and went into soil this morning. The tap root was probably 1/4 inch long, but very slender and delicate...are ur guys' like that too?


Mine was kind of normalish...if there is a normal. I didn't notice that it was slender and I always treat them as they are delicate.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

Inside his thigh holding his balls, not the squirrels....haha


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 20, 2010)

machnak said:


> Hahaha, classic....that though, I would have to charge for. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping mine will be ready when I get home.  How long did it take?


I put it in soil 3 days ago with no germing and then just lightly covered it with soil.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Inside his thigh holding his balls, not the squirrels....haha


Ah. Damn, yeah that would be hilarious. My brother wanted one of a noose than ran down his thigh to his knee and had a rooster on the end so he could tell people "bet my cock hangs lower than yours".


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha, that would be a good one.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2010)

machnak said:


> I have a bunch of some Low Life Hindu Kush x AK47 Autos I could use...and a few free UFO Autos.


Speaking of these... lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

Santa told me he was going to the North Pole tomorrow to send the presents. 


He also told me to tell anyone who wants some presents to PM me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok so the two smallest colas from the BK are dry and ready to go in the curing jar. I decided to take some pics for you guys and gals.

Enjoy


........................................................
........................................
............................
...............
......
...
..
.
















This one i'm gonna let dry overnight still, but it is close


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2010)

So 8 colas, wet weight of around 140 grams, and they are losing about 2/3 in drying, so I am approximating 45-50 grams when its all set and done.

Has a super fruity taste, and because of the early harvest, a very nice head high. Actually amokes very nice without even been cured.


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks good man! I'm super fuckin jealous though.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 20, 2010)

wow that looks like some chronic there sir


----------



## bajafox (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks real tasty bill, awesome job


----------



## stonesour (Aug 21, 2010)

wow, I would love to sample that!! Looks great.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 21, 2010)

Good thing I don't have a lighter sitting by my computer or I'd be trying to torch one of those sweet nugs up right now.


----------



## stonesour (Aug 21, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Good thing I don't have a lighter sitting by my computer or I'd be trying to torch one of those sweet nugs up right now.


LMAO!!! Thats what I was thinking....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 21, 2010)

now throw it in some jars, and get some curing done.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> now throw it in some jars, and get some curing done.


Yep, in the jar now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2010)

Grow show was off the hook, tons of freebies, like whole nutrient lines being given away!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 21, 2010)

damn, u got pics ?.. i wish we had expo's for shit like that here..


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2010)

I didnt take many pics, was too busy actually talking to all the vendors and stuff, it's more of a hydro show, but you know that they are doing it for cannabis


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2010)

Gonna water the Odyssey with a dose of GH KoolBloom


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 21, 2010)

do u see a difference with koolbloom? ive never used it.. i use moab


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2010)

I just got the KoolBloom today, never used it before... I actually have 3 or 4 different flowering ferts to choose from... so i didnt do anything yet cause i can't make up my mind


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm thinking about going tomorrow for a bit and check it out after what you told me


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I'm thinking about going tomorrow for a bit and check it out after what you told me


I was told i could get in free tomorrow cause i went today, so if you decide to go, i will go with you if you want


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok I'll let you know, I just want the freebies, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

dude they had tons, and Gorilla had their own booth, im sure they will hook you up fat cause you have a good repoir with them.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

I need to talk to the owner too about my next set up  I'm selling my truck to pay for it, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh no. This is gonna be goood, lol .


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm going to be switching to a recycling drip system, with coco and perlite, just a matter of getting it all set up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

The Odyssey and the Platinum OG are both at 7 weeks today


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Oh no. This is gonna be goood, lol .


It all depends on how much space I have to work with when I move  But I'm planning to add a 1000w hps along with my 600whps and 400w mh for vegging 



billcollector99 said:


> I'm going to be switching to a recycling drip system, with coco and perlite, just a matter of getting it all set up.


You have the equipment already?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

No. Gotta get the funds. I'm looking to have it within the next two months...


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

And I saw one today, that I know for a fact I can replicate.


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

Man I wish I had the chance to get freebies.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

why the switch over?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> No. Gotta get the funds. I'm looking to have it within the next two months...


Cool, let me know when you have it set it stone, I'd like to come check it out for sure. My puppy should be ready for road trips by then 



billcollector99 said:


> And I saw one today, that I know for a fact I can replicate.


Go for it!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

A good buddy of mine is running a very similar system, and I like his results... Unless you guys think I should stick to soil... I don't really know, I just want whats going to give the best results, ya know. I'm still new, so I don't know what works better than not.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> A good buddy of mine is running a very similar system, and I like his results... Unless you guys think I should stick to soil... I don't really know, I just want whats going to give the best results, ya know. I'm still new, so I don't know what works better than not.


I say experiment to find what works best for you. That's one of the reasons I am doing the soil/dwc side-by....I want to see which I can do....with good results. I wish I could grow under the best light there is....someday...ah someday.


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll try other methods, but as much as I work...I know I'll always use soil.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Still no sign on the PW, it went into a jiffy peat pellet yesterday.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Still no sign on the PW, it went into a jiffy peat pellet yesterday.


I popped a picture up today of my PW breaking soil. She's actually out and getting her first true leafs. When I went to bed at 1am, she wasn't. At 7am...the picture shows the change. Kind of crazy fast to me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> I popped a picture up today of my PW breaking soil. She's actually out and getting her first true leafs. When I went to bed at 1am, she wasn't. At 7am...the picture shows the change. Kind of crazy fast to me.


Yeah i saw her, she looks real good for a baby


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

its up to you.. im a soil head.. hydro is too complicated for me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats why i figure coco and a drip system is closer to soil than it is hydro... I think.


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd agree. I put my PW into soil yesterday Bill, guess it's a race now to see whose sprouts first!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

coco may be a little easier, but will u need chillers, and all that extra stuff?
ive used coco but only as an aerator for soil


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't think ill need chillers, its approaching wintertime.. it will start to cool off. Thankfully i live in an area that has pretty great weather all year round


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

yea, i've been to whales vagina a few times


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, it's a nice town huh. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

i went during the wrong time of the month... also i think for coco u have to use hydro nutes .. ut i have seen people use coco just like soil. you would just be watering more often, and the yield was impressive. i say look or some coco grow on riu, sure theres some pretty good ones to get ideas from.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i went during the wrong time of the month... also i think for coco u have to use hydro nutes .. ut i have seen people use coco just like soil. you would just be watering more often, and the yield was impressive. i say look or some coco grow on riu, sure theres some pretty good ones to get ideas from.


Yeah, my friend/neighbor only uses coco, so I would be taking his advice. Almost all of the ladies I have going right now, I got from him.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry I missed your call bill, I finally got some sleep in after a long long week.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

No worries, what ya up to now?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

Gonna relax for a bit and read, both dogs are napping and my wife is watching a movie. If you have some time come on over


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

More to come later 

Sour Diesel Day 24


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

is she seeded?


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 22, 2010)

Has the outside wrxnl broken soil yet?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

So Bill just left my pad a bit ago and I tasted both, even without the full dry and full cure, they smoked good  Thanks for the samples bill


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is she seeded?


 Not that I'm aware of. She shouldn't be, only the platinum should be seeded.


Silent Running said:


> Has the outside wrxnl broken soil yet?


No it hasnt, no sign of it at all 



bajafox said:


> So Bill just left my pad a bit ago and I tasted both, even without the full dry and full cure, they smoked good  Thanks for the samples bill


You are very welcome  I'm glad you liked it, must be a good sign.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok here is the rest of the pics from this morning 

The outside ladies







Alien Dog v2 # 1 Day 10 12/12











Alien Dog v2 # 2 Day 10 12/12











Sour Diesel Clone Outdoor











Bajamed 2 Day 22 12/12











Odyssey - Day 50 12/12















Platinum OG Kush (seeded) Day 50 12/12


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*White Lights Day 4*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

whats the story on odyssey?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I found this : 




Dr Mojo said:


> Its a West Coast thang...
> 
> Odyssey derives from the HopeNet dispensary, SFO. Vigorous growth, strong cuttings which quick root and are mildew resistant. Ripens quickly with an excellent yield.
> 
> ...


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I found this :
> 
> 
> Dr Mojo said:
> ...


Which describes her to a "T" she is super fruity, almost like cantalope, and her resin production is amazing, she is super sticky!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

lol, yea i asked cuz i was impressed by the pics. your lucky to have a cool neighbor..i dont kno anybody who grows.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wanted to thank Bajafox for my new vase lol








Also, i got this stuff yesterday, made by Van De Zwaan House & Garden, it's supposed to be a very good line to go with. Anyway I got their Roots Excelurator, and their Shooting Powder for finishing. So I mixed up a gallon of their Roots Excul, and watered both Annie, and E-dawg Jr. (another thanks to Bajafox). Instructions say to water with every feeding, so we shall see if this stuff really works.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

roots excelurator is suppose to be one of the finer root enzymes out there, along with hygrozyme which is great but they are both good, if u check your roots alot like i do youll see the difference, ut u wll see a rise in nute uptake .


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

They are babies right now, so no nutes have been used yet. Do you use the shooting powder too?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> roots excelurator is suppose to be one of the finer root enzymes out there, along with hygrozyme which is great but they are both good, if u check your roots alot like i do youll see the difference, ut u wll see a rise in nute uptake .


Hey bro, how can I tell on a seeded plant if the seeds are done yet?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

No worries Bill, and thanks to you for the donations. They are definitely going to be put to good use


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

BTW the vase cleaned up real nice. I love how smooth it hits, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

Cool, after you told me what you were smoking out of I had to do something about it, lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey bro, how can I tell on a seeded plant if the seeds are done yet?



The case will crack open revealing a seed.  If that's what you were asking. 

Also, I use salt and alcohol to clean all my 'vases'  Here's a before and after:


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

Same here, I use 70% alcohol and salt, works like a charm


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

Exactly what I use...plus it's all of what two bucks? The stuff they sell in Smoke and head shops for 30 bucks is the exact same shit. I'll save my money.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Cool, after you told me what you were smoking out of I had to do something about it, lol


 Much appreciated


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

Rite-Aid $1.79


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

So what's the cost of living out there roughly? For like a 3 bedroom house?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2010)

I would start looking on craigslist or maybe sdlookup


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

$1600-$2000 / month


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

I should of thought of that. Duh.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 22, 2010)

My seed pods split open and the seeds looked like they would fall out of the pods if I shook the branch. Those that didn't open, I left on the bud while I dried it and by the time it was ready for jarring, they were gtg. I did miss a few that made it into the jar on the buds still....but pulling those as I find them and they appear to be mature.

Use to live in Monterey, CA in a 1 bedroom 1 bath and I gave a leg a arm and an eyeball. That's why I only do boob shots.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok, cause the plant is at day 50 today, and a lot of the calyxes have cracked open, showing the seeds. I plan to harvest on day 63, so they should be good to go by then.


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

If you can see them I'd pull em now.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 22, 2010)

They might even be fallen off by then. I took a nyquil cup (comes on the top) and held it under the ones that were split open and shook the buds a little. Most of the time they slid right out. Friend uses same method but instead of shaking it he uses toothpick to pop them out of the split open ones.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

machnak said:


> If you can see them I'd pull em now.


Hmm seems Baja Kush seeds will be here sooner than expected. Lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2010)

i just pulledmy buds apart and rubbed the buds between my hands like clay untill all the seeds fell out, it is very hard to pick out seeds 1 y 1


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Still no sign from the Purple widow, it's still in the peat pellet where i left it last night. I havent touched it today, but it hasnt came up yet. 

I'm going to start a Fem Cole Train, same strain that Bajafox is growing right now 

The WRXNL grew its second set of leaves today, and is working on its third. I'm hoping the quick growth isn't sign of a male.

Everything else is doing well. The Odyssey and the Platinum are getting flushed for the next two weeks. Then chop chop


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 23, 2010)

Damn dude grow is lookin really good, post pics when you harvest that og kush! God id kill for a bud of og kush, havnt smoked any in awhile.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 23, 2010)

mushroom head said:


> Damn dude grow is lookin really good, post pics when you harvest that og kush! God id kill for a bud of og kush, havnt smoked any in awhile.


This one won't be too good for smoking, i mean she smells dank, but i am using her for breeding, so she is packed full of seeds.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2010)

seeded bud is still good.. you'll see..


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 23, 2010)

The plant im growing now was from a bag seed. Was rank bud, found atleast 10 seeds per quarter ounce of weed. Id still smoke some man.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 23, 2010)

So Fdd2blk said the platinum looks like its ready to chop, and another week on the odyssey. Guess we know what i'm doing tomorrow


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Aug 23, 2010)

Oooo lucky guy. Sounds like you gona have a fun filled day.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ehh she is a tiny plant, plus not too much initial trimming since im going to let her dry so her seeds fall out...


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 24, 2010)

Put plastic or something down before u cut, cuz mine was shitting seeds all over the place just from being bumped with the scissors!


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

Pictures?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2010)

Pics of which one? lol I don't have my camera right now, left it in the car


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

Platinum and Odyssey


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Bill, borrowed your leaf picture to spice up my avvie some. Hope you don't mind. You know me, I'll be changing the avvie all the time. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nope don't mind at all. That looks pretty cool how you did that


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

The violet outline really makes it pop


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

Santa came to my house today


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

Santa is leaving for the post office in about an hour! FOR REAL NOW! Sorry again!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> Santa is leaving for the post office in about an hour! FOR REAL NOW! Sorry again!


No rush bro, take your time


----------



## bajafox (Aug 25, 2010)

Bill, any sign of that Cole Train yet?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Bill, any sign of that Cole Train yet?


No, I just started germing her yesterday.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

Purple Widow never sprouted either... I dont get it.

Now I'm scared to start any other seeds...


----------



## bajafox (Aug 25, 2010)

I bet you'll see CT by Friday morning


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 25, 2010)

My pw is slow moving too, just try to be patient...


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

My has taken off from yesterday when it sprouted.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Bill, just smoked a bowl of that bubba you left, I cured it for the last 2 days and it smoked good  I'm on a nice high right now, thanks


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Hey Bill, just smoked a bowl of that bubba you left, I cured it for the last 2 days and it smoked good  I'm on a nice high right now, thanks


Sweet, yeah I just smoked a bowl of it too. It's almost too much head high, it makes me feel like I have a lot of pressure in my head.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

She definitely could have gone for 2 more weeks, and got that heavy indica stone.. Good thing most people I know like Sativas


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

GOTTA START OFF WITH THE OUTDOOR 







HOW'S THIS FOR A MAIN STALK










BAJA KUSH SEEDS







WHITE RHINO X NL AKA WHITE LIGHTS DAY 7







E-DAWG JR







ODYSSEY DAY 53



























SOUR DIESEL DAY 30ISH












BAJAMED 2


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

Man those 2 outside are turning into monsters! Huge stems!

Those seeds look funky too, is there actually purple/blue on them? They the fresh one?

Odyssey looks like shes ready to blow your mind!  How many more weeks on her?


Oh & on all my seedlings I threw a humidity dome over them, I'm positive that's what helped the PW sprout quick.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> Man those 2 outside are turning into monsters! Huge stems!
> 
> Those seeds look funky too, is there actually purple/blue on them? They the fresh one?
> 
> Odyssey looks like shes ready to blow your mind!  How many more weeks on her?


 The one outside on the left is a bag seed, but she is getting massive, she has leaves like an indica, (the one SR is using on here avatar) but her stems are very thin and delicate, and she is just now showing preflowers... Hasn't really started the stretch phase of 12/12. The one on the right is so packed with branches, I am having moisture issues. 

The seeds just came out of the pods, so they havent even dried yet. but yeah they do have dark markings on them.

I'm thinking of letting the odyssey going the full 9 weeks, so 10 more days


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

Well everything looks good!


Maybe tie some branches to open her up? Like a bloomin onion!

Can't wait for the chop!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 25, 2010)

good job bill, those look amazing!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 26, 2010)

So i had cut a few branches of the odyssey like 2 weeks ago, very lower branches that had a few popcorn nugs. I was drying it out to just use with the rest of my trim, but i kept it seperate. Long story short, i ground it up tonight, and rolled a blunt, I got about 4 hits in before I was completely spinning. If that is what the high was like 2 weeks ago, i cannot imagine it in another two weeks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 26, 2010)

odyssey looks, oh so good..


----------



## mcgraw1011 (Aug 26, 2010)

This is also what I'm planning to do. I know I can conceal that plant with ease. Concealing the smell would be very interesting.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 26, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Santa came to my house today


YAY! Did they make it this time??

I overlayed the pic of your leaf onto the background (pic of me) with Photoshop cs4 and then manipulated the top layer with blending options>screen burn...and lessened the opacity...then hit it with a outer shadow glow. LOL.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow. Love the update pictures Bill! White Lights is going to explode all her sexiness. I can see it in her short little body. lol


----------



## stonesour (Aug 26, 2010)

Man that odyssey looks so freaking good!!! That stem is so freaking thick!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 26, 2010)

That big ass stem isnt the odyssey, lol. That is from some bag seed I had.
Straight Reggie Brown, and she is growing like that.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 26, 2010)

So I got like 35 seeds from one branch/cola of the Platinum. Probably looking at over 200 when i'm all set and done picking them out.


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats on the seeds!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 26, 2010)

I made this right now 
















I'm thinking of making a new bubble cloner, and putting it in there


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks nice!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks dude


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 26, 2010)

sweet bro. i should have the time on my hands soon to bust out my DIY skills lol


----------



## bajafox (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice! I've been wanting to do a PC grow for so long, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 26, 2010)

I really don't have the need for stealth, but i had the tower laying around, and I need to start cloning soon, so i said wth and did it


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

Makes me want to go buy a tower, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have more than one laying around.


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

In VA I seriously have to have dozens. I use to build computers so they'd be laying around everywhere. Maybe I could get my father to ship me one.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 26, 2010)

I'll take one from you bill if you have an extra one. I've been trying to get a friend to grow for fun but he doesn't have the funds. If I can build one for relatively cheap I'd probably have him use it, he's going to be one of the few people that will "home sit" if I ever have to leave for a few days so I want him to at least attempt a grow so he knows what he's in for


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> In VA I seriously have to have dozens. I use to build computers so they'd be laying around everywhere. Maybe I could get my father to ship me one.


Hmm, you are in VA right now? I can probably get one to you faster than you can have one shipped. Majoring in Computer Science/Engineering has left me with a bunch of them that are shells and I couldn't use any in grad. school. lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh no no, I'm from Virginia Beach, but moved to Vegas almost 2 years ago. I do miss VA quite often though, just the beach mainly...living ten minutes away was always nice.

But I definitely wouldn't mind one


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> Oh no no, I'm from Virginia Beach, but moved to Vegas almost 2 years ago. I do miss VA quite often though, just the beach mainly...living ten minutes away was always nice.
> 
> But I definitely wouldn't mind one


 I'll check how many shells I have next time I go out to the storage/work shed. Yeah I love living so close to the coast. Hitting the Outer Banks again this weekend unless I get talked into going further inland to Kansas' beerfest.


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

OBX is cool, Rodanthe is better though in my eyes. I like somewhat of a wave to surf.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> OBX is cool, Rodanthe is better though in my eyes. I like somewhat of a wave to surf.


Surfer huh, then you are gonna have to def plan your trip while the water is still warm. October is sounding better and better, lol.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 26, 2010)

Eh, if I want to surf I'd not go OBX since they have so many sand breaks on the ocean side and zero waves on the sound side. However, this time of year, Wrightsville and Carolina beach have some damn nice waves (thanks to the hurricanes and tropical storms incoming!)


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Surfer huh, then you are gonna have to def plan your trip while the water is still warm. October is sounding better and better, lol.


I have a 4/3 wetsuit, I'll be fine in January! Actually I hate cold water. October is going to have to be it. Anything cool there for Halloween or Oktoberfest?



Silent Running said:


> Eh, if I want to surf I'd not go OBX since they have so many sand breaks on the ocean side and zero waves on the sound side. However, this time of year, Wrightsville and Carolina beach have some damn nice waves (thanks to the hurricanes and tropical storms incoming!)


Hell yes! In VA our oceanfront was called Lake Virginia hahaha...no waves ever unless a storm.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> Anything cool there for Halloween or Oktoberfest?


What kind of borad do you use/prefer? I havent surfed in a long time, but my little bro is at the beach all day everyday. Halloween is pretty cool, they do some stuff downtown, and i know there is an oktoberfest celebration in ocean beach i think


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

Anything really, long boards are fun for smaller waves, toes on the nose! But I prefer a short board, anywhere from like a 5' 8'' to the 6' 6''. Carving waves just feels good....exhilarating.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Me thinks it is time to chop the Odyssey... her buds aren't super huge, but i just checked on her, and one stem is already broke from the weight of her buds.


----------



## machnak (Aug 27, 2010)

Chop her


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 27, 2010)

burny burny cut cut


----------



## machnak (Aug 27, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> burny burny cut cut


lol, I can't remember what that's from!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 27, 2010)

year one...


----------



## machnak (Aug 27, 2010)

The crazy ass dad making the sacrifice. lol

Pictures to come after the chop?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

This is what i am talking about


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 27, 2010)

awwww, broken sux! I spotted ur post on fdds thread just cuz I recognized the pics LOL, then I scrolled up to see the name on the post. Shes ready baby, bring her down!


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 27, 2010)

She's just too top heavy. If you don't want to chop yet, give her a bra (cane support). lol Damn girl has got too much on the top and can't stand up straight.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> She's just too top heavy. If you don't want to chop yet, give her a bra (cane support). lol Damn girl has got too much on the top and can't stand up straight.


 I let her stretch too much in the very beginning of flower...


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh I wasn't bitching at you for it. I wish my girls that exact same problem!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

I think I am going to brace her up. I really want her to go the full 9 weeks, cause she isnt showing any amber at all.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay, so i just cut the one branch where it broke at. The rest of her is gonna keep going


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Odyssey - Teaser


----------



## machnak (Aug 27, 2010)

Damn she looks good!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

machnak said:


> Damn she looks good!


TBH im getting a little too used to the Sativas. I need a really good indica to knock me out, lol.


----------



## machnak (Aug 27, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> TBH im getting a little too used to the Sativas. I need a really good indica to knock me out, lol.


Always good to switch it up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

machnak said:


> Always good to switch it up.


I'm really hoping the outdoor is a really heavy indica. She is looking like it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like I'm down to like 8 plants. Time to Germ some seeds. WWxAK here we come


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Transplanted Bajamed 2 (P.R.) into a 2 gal smart pot, and transplanted one of the Alien Dog V.2 into the other smart pot.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 27, 2010)

You put that tall skinny one into a 2 gallon smart pot? I wanna see how tall it gets, lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 27, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Watered the 2 ladies that I transplanted today with 1/2 strength of "Plant Food With Attitude: Super B + and Plantacillin, and Hydrodynamics Nitrozime


----------



## walter.ed01 (Aug 28, 2010)

How are you going to grow that plants? Is it a beanpole style or topping a bunch of times? What's your footprint looking like?


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 28, 2010)

walter.ed01 said:


> How are you going to grow that plants? Is it a beanpole style or topping a bunch of times? What's your footprint looking like?


0123456789


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL good one Silent!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 28, 2010)

walter.ed01 said:


> How are you going to grow that plants? Is it a beanpole style or topping a bunch of times? What's your footprint looking like?


Which plant are you talking about


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 28, 2010)

He's not sure LOL


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2010)

PROOF FOR BAJA 








RIGHT TO LEFT: ANNIE, E-DAWG JR, G-13 CLONE


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking good Bill! Clone looks like its doing very well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Current Pic of the Flowering room


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2010)

This plant is growing retarded.. I think it might be a herm.


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

All the internodes look like that?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2010)

machnak said:


> All the internodes look like that?


With the funky looking calyxes, yeah. And the weird part is, she is a clone of the Sour in the flowering room.


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

Hmmmmm, when did you take the clone? Clone from her when she was flowering? No light leaks or anything right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2010)

machnak said:


> Hmmmmm, when did you take the clone? Clone from her when she was flowering? No light leaks or anything right?


I cloned her during veg, The only difference is the clone is outside, and the other is inside.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Here is another pic.


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

That's weird man...I can kind of see were bananas would start forming but it almost looks like the calyxes are just swollen. Can you get a close up of the main cola?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2010)

machnak said:


> That's weird man...I can kind of see were bananas would start forming but it almost looks like the calyxes are just swollen. Can you get a close up of the main cola?


Yeah, I will, and I'll take pics of the mother plant.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2010)

I was a busy man today 












These work awesome for LST, pack of 10 for $1.50 at Home Depot







So I Lst'ed the crap outta the new clone 













Inside the PCCase now


----------



## machnak (Aug 29, 2010)

Damn man, nice! Just got a new thing to accomplish for my to do list.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2010)

machnak said:


> Damn man, nice! Just got a new thing to accomplish for my to do list.


Whats that? The aero cloner?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 30, 2010)

Hope that cloner works out bill, looks cool

You're gonna be surprised how fast Delilah's daughter will grow, I'm already going to cut one of her clones again today, they're almost touching light, that's the 2nd time in less than a month that I'll have to take clippings


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay I'm back and caught up now! awesome job on the cloner, hate to see a top heavy bitch break her back, that Odesye looks amazing though (I left the spelling that way cuz thats how I spelled it the first time and I wanted you to know how retarded i was)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 30, 2010)

nicwe job on that cloner, hope it works well for you.


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Bill in your flowering room what day into flowering are thoes plants on??


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Silent...speak of the devil LOL


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 30, 2010)

Doin... 

Nice looking DIY aero there Bill!


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes Bill, forgot to mention...very nice setup! Ship me one would ya LOL.


----------



## machnak (Aug 30, 2010)

Yea the aero cloner, I think they are awesome.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 30, 2010)

machnak said:


> Yea the aero cloner, I think they are awesome.


Now lets just hope it works. It was super easy and cheap to make too  The pvc and the fittings was like $5 and the sprayers were 10, free water pump, and I already had the rubbermaid. I think I might invest in another pump though, two seems like it would work better  

Does anyone know if I still have to use the airstone in the res since it is an aero?


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 30, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Now lets just hope it works. It was super easy and cheap to make too  The pvc and the fittings was like $5 and the sprayers were 10, free water pump, and I already had the rubbermaid. I think I might invest in another pump though, two seems like it would work better
> 
> Does anyone know if I still have to use the airstone in the res since it is an aero?


 I would think so. If not to keep the oxygen levels high in the water...so it doesn't sit still as that stagnates water.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 30, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> I would think so. If not to keep the oxygen levels high in the water...so it doesn't sit still as that stagnates water.


Um, i'm curious, if the water is constantly cycling through the pump, and out the sprayers, then wouldnt that keep it from getting stagnant?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

The wrxnl is turning very yellow... it has it's third set of leaves, and i was wondering if it needs some nitrogen, and that is causing the yellow. Temps in the case are steady at 84, with a humidity of 41.

Currently in there are 2 9W cfl's and 2 23W cfl's. Totalling 64W of lights. Until i get some 12" flouro fixtures I think that is gonna be max output in there. 

Machnak, I have a small sample bottle of FF Grow Big, I was thinking of using it on my plants in veg right now, and I was wondering what dosage you would recommend?

I took a cutting off of the Private Reserve (Bajamed 2) it's in the aero cloner right now, lets hope to see some roots soon  If it works, I am gonna switch to a complete aero setup. It was super easy to build, and easy to maintain IMO. Plus I have a lot of nutes that are hydro only. I also stuck a eucalyptus branch in the cloner on a bet with my friend. She doesn't think I can get it to grow roots, If I win, she has to babysit free one night 

I'll take some pics soon, I can't find my camera right now.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 31, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Um, i'm curious, if the water is constantly cycling through the pump, and out the sprayers, then wouldnt that keep it from getting stagnant?


yes. you should be fine without one. If it is a aero-grow though. I would put airstones incase the roots go into the res. 

but with a cloner I don't think it matters


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 31, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Um, i'm curious, if the water is constantly cycling through the pump, and out the sprayers, then wouldnt that keep it from getting stagnant?


I thought aeros did a timer type thing. Like spray for 5 minutes once an hour or something. Shows what I know about them. Most of the setups I see of them have airstones in them too. But if it is constantly cycling, I guess the airstone is un-needed.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 31, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> The wrxnl is turning very yellow... it has it's third set of leaves, and i was wondering if it needs some nitrogen, and that is causing the yellow.


 Yeah, pictures would be a boon to seeing the wrxnl. I had one of them go yellow on bottom leaves and ended up flushing her w/ a tablespoon of epsom salt in a gallon of water because I had nut lockout. She bounced right back.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok, so i put the airstone in the rez, just in case, it was just sitting in the garage anyway, might as well use it. Lets hope it works, lol.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 31, 2010)

It can't hurt to use it. I haven't read anywhere that too much oxygen is a bad thing. I really like the aero you made. Looks pretty nice. If I hadn't already made up 4 DWC buckets I might have considered making one of those.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a leak somewhere, I came out and the water was down about halfway, and there is a big puddle on the floor. I think where the handles are on the rubbermaid, there is a locking mechanism, and that is the only place that i can think of where the water is leaking.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 31, 2010)

there are lil holes in the handles, like 3 or four.. probably them.. atleast it was before u had it up n running completely


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> there are lil holes in the handles, like 3 or four.. probably them.. atleast it was before u had it up n running completely


Yeah, thats where the leak is, Im going to have to figure out a way to seal those up, but still be able to use the locks...


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

Maybe some kind of bathroom sealant?


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 31, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah, thats where the leak is, Im going to have to figure out a way to seal those up, but still be able to use the locks...


Not sure how well it will do with water being sprayed on it, but my friend swears by great stuff.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are some pics from this morning.


Odyssey Day 58













Pc Case/ Veg/ Starter box

Left to right: WRxNL, E-Dawg clone, G-13 clone







Close-ups


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks good Bill, especially Odyssey.  

How do you post bigger pictures like that rather than small ones in a slide?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

If you have the pictures already uploaded somewhere, right click on the pic, and save the link for it, then click on the picture frame in the toolbar, past the link, and it will show the image blown up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

machnak said:


> Looks good Bill, especially Odyssey.
> 
> How do you post bigger pictures like that rather than small ones in a slide?


Do you think she is ready to chop?


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh & the Grow big calls for like 2 TBL spoons to Gallon of water, I'd start with maybe like 1 1/2 TBLS.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow. She is really yellow. Is that your normal soil mix? Maybe try hitting her with a little N on the next watering...very little. And see if she responds.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Wow. She is really yellow. Is that your normal soil mix? Maybe try hitting her with a little N on the next watering...very little. And see if she responds.


Here is the thing, same soil mix that I have used on for the past month or two, It comes with guano, seaweed, and worm castings in it, so i didnt think that it would need nuts already. The only other thing I can think of, is I let the soil get to dry. 

So i mixed up a gallon of mix. 1 tbsp of Grow Big to one gallon of water. Figured I would start off light, and increase as needed. I watered all 3 ladies in the pc case with the new mix.


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm sure they will love it.  I picked up some Kool Bloom from General Hydroponics to try it to fatten the buds up. It's super concentrated and only calls for 1/4 TSP to Gallon. Powder too....anyone use it?


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like a plan Bill. She'll probably bounce back fairly fast.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

machnak said:


> I'm sure they will love it.  I picked up some Kool Bloom from General Hydroponics to try it to fatten the buds up. It's super concentrated and only calls for 1/4 TSP to Gallon. Powder too....anyone use it?


I have the liquid koolbloom, havent used it yet though.


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

I wonder if there is any huge difference in the powder compared to the liquid.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Suppusedly according to GH, you use the liquid in the beginning of flowering, and finish with the powder.


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

Gotcha, thanks man.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay, I found the leak(s), water is dripping out the sides where the lid meets the tub, I am going to have to figure out a way to seal it.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 31, 2010)

Melt some plastic over the holes?


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

Or duct tape on both sides. 


Or sealant for bathrooms.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

machnak said:


> Or duct tape on both sides.
> 
> 
> Or sealant for bathrooms.


It's not just the holes, its leaking around the whole top of the box.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 31, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Okay, I found the leak(s), water is dripping out the sides where the lid meets the tub, I am going to have to figure out a way to seal it.


Water proof weather stripping? Something along *these lines*?


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh gotcha, you can go to an auto store like Pep Boys or Autozone or something and buy air filter seal, it's a water/weather proof foam seal with sticky stuck on one side...pretty cheap too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

machnak said:


> Oh gotcha, you can go to an auto store like Pep Boys or Autozone or something and buy air filter seal, it's a water/weather proof foam seal with sticky stuck on one side...pretty cheap too.


Perfect, i'll go there today. It's weird though, i moved it outside, and no water has leaked since i moved it.... But inside, there is a huge ass puddle. I dont get it.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like my dog, drinks water outside and come's to pee inside, lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Sounds like my dog, drinks water outside and come's to pee inside, lol


lol. 

I wonder if it has to do with the sun beating on it maybe? Let me know if you find the stripping, I have some at home I could ship ya.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

machnak said:


> lol.
> 
> I wonder if it has to do with the sun beating on it maybe? Let me know if you find the stripping, I have some at home I could ship ya.


 I'm waiting for my FIL to wake up, he has so much stuff at this house, that he might have something I can use. I swear, any project that I can think of, he has the tools here to do it.

BTW Baja, that fitting on the water pump just unscrews, and then the connecter for the half inch pvc screwed right into it's place, so I didn't have to buy any of the thicker hose material.  Also, the sprayers i have are threaded, so i used a tap and die set to thread the holes going in to the pvc


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds good Bill. I love being able to go to my soon to be FIL and using all tools and what not.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool, whatever works! Just glad I found the damn thing, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

machnak said:


> Sounds good Bill. I love being able to go to my soon to be FIL and using all tools and what not.


It makes it easier to call them that, even if you arent married (like me) especially if you live in the same house, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Cool, whatever works! Just glad I found the damn thing, lol


So when are you gonna build yours? Lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

Exactly, like my fiances sister smokes and what not, she tends to my plants when I can't as well...but if ever asked she's my sister in law. Just a cool sounding title thats all/.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 31, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> So when are you gonna build yours? Lol


I haven't decided what I'm going to do yet...


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

The Odyssey was chopped today  will have final weight after she dries. 







I also re-arranged my "grow room" moved the cloner in there, under the other ladies. It is a little ghetto atm, but it works.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Only 9 sites drilled out of the cloner right now. When I have the need, i will drill out the remaining 16, as they are already premarked 

Currently in the cloner are cuttings from my bagseed outside, the private reserve, and my sour og  Gonna stick a grape vine in there tonight too.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 31, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Only 9 sites drilled out of the cloner right now. When I have the need, i will drill out the remaining 16, as they are already premarked
> 
> Currently in the cloner are cuttings from my bagseed outside, the private reserve, and my sour og  Gonna stick a grape vine in there tonight too.


Congratz on the chop. Love the way you re-arranged the area. Cloner looks comfy there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Im gonna do a little contest. 1 guess per person, closest to actual dry weight on the Odyssey gets a prize


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 31, 2010)

Gonna go with a gut feeling and say 60g


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

I stuck 2 Hindu X Ak47 directly into soil, lets hope I finally have some luck with seeds.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 31, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I stuck 2 Hindu X Ak47 directly into soil, lets hope I finally have some luck with seeds.


Just did the same here today. If we can't do the co-PW grow...maybe we can do the co-HKxAK47 grow. DWC'ing it in tent so be interesting to see it in soil too.


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

They are bred with the stongest males and females by the way. Lots of back-crossing and what not. I can't wait to check em out for myself.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 31, 2010)

is it like the price is right where i can't go over??


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 1, 2010)

LOL Natty.

My guess for the Odessey is 52 grams dry


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 1, 2010)

43g dry, final answer


----------



## bajafox (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll go with 47 grams dry


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 1, 2010)

Question for anyone....

how do you cure or dry the bud where it dries tight and compact...

All the bud I have dried is loose and fluffy. I like compact bud but i thought it waas part of the strain and nothing you to do with the drying process... any info would more than i know lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 1, 2010)

.. im gonna say 39g's


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 1, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> Question for anyone....
> 
> how do you cure or dry the bud where it dries tight and compact...
> 
> All the bud I have dried is loose and fluffy. I like compact bud but i thought it waas part of the strain and nothing you to do with the drying process... any info would more than i know lol


 its the strain, conditions and the drying proces .. but more so the first 2. it was probably loose before u even chopped it, or did they feel rock hard? also its gonna feel a little looser cuz its lighter, but if it was hard before it should be hard now, i have some strains come rocc hard, medium, and loose..


----------



## bajafox (Sep 1, 2010)

I could be wrong but if you use water curing it will get dense, you lose weight but you gain quality (don't forget I could be wrong natty)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 1, 2010)

i'm not sure about the quality thing with water curing, it will get dense, but it is not the same as making an already dense bud denser, its usually the sativa type buds that usually are fluffy.. is odyssey sat. dom.?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 1, 2010)

they were big and fluffy when I chopped them. now they are big and fluffy and dry... 

Id like to get my hands on the seeds of the bubba kush strain that Bill grew. that is some serious weed...


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 1, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/7422-curing-your-buds.html


----------



## bajafox (Sep 1, 2010)

What strain was it?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 1, 2010)

bag seed... it turned out great i just wish it was a little bit denser


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 1, 2010)

The bubba was super airy right after it dried natty, It didnt start to dense up until right before i sent you your package.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 1, 2010)

They Odyssey is a sativa dom, but her buds are medium density. They were super hard before i chopped though


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 1, 2010)

She is getting huge


----------



## machnak (Sep 1, 2010)

Fucking bush! Man I can't wait to see the bud sites fill in on her.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 1, 2010)

Some closeups of the little one next to her that has been flowering for about a month.


















G-13 with some new lst work












E-Dawg - So i noticed today that at every node instead of two sets of branches, there are 3.












WRXNL







I messed with the color on this one, to show where the yellowing is at, looks like the new growth is starting to green back up.


----------



## machnak (Sep 1, 2010)

Any sprouts from HKxAK?


----------



## REALSTYLES (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice pics check out my monster indoor 1000 watt hps six plants but my blue dream is a beast





https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/357800-blue-dream-grand-daddy-purple.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

no, not earlier, and i can't check them now.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 2, 2010)

Nope Mach, nothin yet, I just looked.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice plants bill, Chewy has his final shot next week so I'll be ready to finally stop by, lol



REALSTYLES said:


> Nice pics check out my monster indoor 1000 watt hps six plants but my blue dream is a beast
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/357800-blue-dream-grand-daddy-purple.html


Is it me or does this seem to happen a lot on bills thread? hahaha


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 2, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Nice plants bill, Chewy has his final shot next week so I'll be ready to finally stop by, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or does this seem to happen a lot on bills thread? hahaha


Newp, it's not just you. I've noticed it too.


----------



## streets (Sep 2, 2010)

check out my grow ..... just kidding


but seriously your grow looks great, keep up the good work!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 2, 2010)

streets said:


> check out my grow ..... just kidding


lol, had to rep you for that one


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

lol, never fails.


----------



## stonesour (Sep 2, 2010)

damn, looking good!!!


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

Any new sprouts?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nothing yet.


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

They will come.  Mine took about 2 days. I threw them in water, once I saw a taproot put them in soil with a humidity dome and they sprouted.

Been two days now right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

yeah, about 36 hours


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

have they been dried for 2 weeks?, all my crosses are coming up in less than 2 days.


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

HKxAK the ones I'm asking about are dry, yes.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

oh ok, maybe because they are fresh they may be very hard.. maybe they should be soaked a bit before going into soil.
what method are you guys using to germ?


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

> I threw them in water, once I saw a taproot put them in soil with a humidity dome and they sprouted.



That way.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have tried every method there is, lol. I had no problem getting seedlings started until the past two weeks, and now i cant get anything to sprout for the life of me.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 2, 2010)

You forgot to take the FFOF after the fight I was gonna give you to try out my way


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

Optimistic man! The seedlings can sense good things....are coming.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

bajafox said:


> You forgot to take the FFOF after the fight I was gonna give you to try out my way


I put them straight into soil, but i didnt use the same stuff i have been using. I'm hoping these one actually sprout.


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

They will sprout at 8:43 tonight.  

My guess.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

On the bright side, i think i see roots already on the new cuttings.


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice. Get the seal for the Aero Cloner? That was you used to root them?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

machnak said:


> Nice. Get the seal for the Aero Cloner? That was you used to root them?


No i never went and got the seal, it just stopped leaking. I'm wondering if i forgot to latch down the lid overnight. But yeah, that's what I'm using as a cloner right now.


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

Good shit, I did that once too when I first made the 5 Gal bubble cloner, thought it was locked down and went to move it. 5 Gallons of water all over my bathroom is not good...at all, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

So that Sour OG clone that I was worried about is definitely a hermie now. Question is, save the pollen, or just kill it?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 2, 2010)

Probably not, bad genetics. You should only take pollen from a male, IMO


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

Wouldn't that pollen be able to carry hermie pollen? Or no?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Probably not, bad genetics. You should only take pollen from a male, IMO


The genetics aren't bad, it just went through a lot of light stress when it was in the bubble cloner. I have the mom plant, and she is looking great. But I don't really feel like messing with the pollen right now, so i think im just gonna scrap her.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

hermi pollen should be ok, as long as your male is stable.. but go for it.. u can never have enough seeds.. they will be dank, ew herms here n there, but overall goodness.. alot of the besst strains in seed form are from fem pollen.. S1's and what not. or some breeders reverse females and put the pollen on a good man..if it has real good traits they will be passed on geneticALLy, but so will the trangendered thing unless the male doesnt have that issue.


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

Good to know, thanks Tryna.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 3, 2010)

Gave all my veg ladies another dose of grow big today, the first dose had a huge postive effect on the wrxnl seedling that was yellowing. See for yourself


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 3, 2010)

wow thats a deep green. I love it!


----------



## machnak (Sep 3, 2010)

Love the lady in green.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 3, 2010)

I also see signs of life coming from one of the WWxLR its still in the papertowel, but might be ready for soil in the morning.


----------



## machnak (Sep 3, 2010)

Still nothing from the autos eh?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 3, 2010)

Also, 42.9 grams is the final dry weight on the Odyssey


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 3, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Also, 42.9 grams is the final dry weight on the Odyssey


Congratz. Lady in green looks good. Hope the one going to soil soon sprouts for you.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2010)

So who is the winner?

Edit: Natty is the winner with 43.0 grams - So he gets the prize


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats Natty! Hey Mach, I think I may be seeing signs of life from the one I planted. I'm pretty sure I see its little head tryin to come up, but I dont wanna mess with it to be sure. 

Nice job with the fert bill, she's lookin much better!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2010)

lol, man i lowballed you like hell.. congrats on almost 2 o'z


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, man i lowballed you like hell.. congrats on almost 2 o'z


It's all good, I was pretty happy with the yeild, considering she stratched so bad.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 4, 2010)

yay for me...
the prize is an all inclusive vacation to the bahamas, thats what i heard.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2010)

Tell you what, come to Cali, and you get free room and board for a week, lol.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 4, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> yay for me...
> the prize is an all inclusive vacation to the bahamas, thats what i heard.


I thought it said to "baja's" lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 4, 2010)

> I thought it said to "baja's" lol


damn fine print always gets me




billcollector99 said:


> Tell you what, come to Cali, and you get free room and board for a week, lol.


deal!


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

lol, congrats natty! Glad you got some sprouts Doinit!

Anything from yours Bill?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2010)

unfortunately no. but i havent checked the dirt, so they could have popped. and just not came up yet


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

Gotcha, still nothing from my shot glass either. Hopefully later today or tomorrow.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2010)

The clone I got from Baja needs to be transplanted, her roots are coming out the bottom of the party cup, one of them is hanging out like 3 inches!!!


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice man! Must be pretty healthy! She get that watering with Grow Big, or just the others?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2010)

machnak said:


> Nice man! Must be pretty healthy! She get that watering with Grow Big, or just the others?


Grow big is being fed to Annie (wrxnl), E-dawg jr, and the G-13. The only 3 i currently have in veg until something else sprouts or grows roots in the cloner.


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

Annie was your only survivor from Santa right?


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 4, 2010)

machnak said:


> Annie was your only survivor from Santa right?


Until Santa made a second pass.


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

Hahaha, gotcha!

I'm waiting on the mail man now, I'm off today but as soon as I get them one gonna be germinating.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 4, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Grow big is being fed to Annie (wrxnl), E-dawg jr, and the G-13. The only 3 i currently have in veg until something else sprouts or grows roots in the cloner.


If you have nothing going come pick up a BMB clone and Jack Herer clone so I can free up some space. I'm going to flower my last G13 since 2 cuttings already started rooting


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2010)

bajafox said:


> If you have nothing going come pick up a BMB clone and Jack Herer clone so I can free up some space. I'm going to flower my last G13 since 2 cuttings already started rooting


Sounds good to me, I am going to turn half of an old dresser into a larger veg area, as soon as that is finished, i will have space for them. The PC case works well for seedlings, but already the two clones are too big for it, and the seedling will be too big pretty soon here too, especially since i need to transplant, and I cant fit too large of a container in there.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 4, 2010)

Delilahs babies grow super fast, I'm gonna throw my last one in there about a week before Delilah is done. The BMB still needs tlc, just put her in soil a few days ago and the other Jack Herer is ready to go, you might even be able to clone it in a week


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

How long roughly did it take them to root?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd say 8 days, no more than 10


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't wait to be able to take clones. I'm envious.


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I'd say 8 days, no more than 10


Awesome, pretty decent.  Superthrive or anything in your water?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 4, 2010)

Just used Clonex


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2010)

PC CASE


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2010)

Outdoor Budz


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

Hell yea Bill, ladies looking really healthy! 

That last picture is pretty dope looking.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2010)

Definitely a sativa


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2010)

You might have to postpone your trip till november


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

lol, I'll see what my fiance thinks about it.  Honestly though, whenever! Definitely after the end of September though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks like a regular dresser....







Then BAM!!!!


----------



## machnak (Sep 5, 2010)

BAM, lol looks sick man!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 5, 2010)

Also, Mach you will be happy to know, i should have pics of 2 new HK AK sprouts by tomorrow


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 5, 2010)

Make that 4 HKAK and 1 WWLR gonna come up soon.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 5, 2010)

Also, I upgraded the lights in the new veg cabinet, they have 30W Cfl 5000k on sale at Home Depot right now at 97 cents a 3 pack. Thats 33 cents a bulb!!!!!!!!!!!!

Transplanted the WRNL and the Polyploid Clone into bigger pots. Added 4 HKAK that had nice long taproots, one in a 1 oz "pot" also added one of the WWLR that had a good taproot also.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 6, 2010)

sick dresser


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 6, 2010)

[video=youtube;ezA5zFlOS-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezA5zFlOS-4&feature=youtube_gdata[/video]


----------



## machnak (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice to see some sprouts! :Weed: Excellent video editing too lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 7, 2010)

I got lazy and its a pain to post pictures with my laptop. My desktop broke a couple of days ago... and like I said my laptop is a POS, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 7, 2010)

4 of the 7 hk x ak seeds sprouted, 2 in scotts seedling mix, 1 in the 1 oz shot glass copy, and 1 in a mix of jiffy peat and grow stones similar to perlite. Also 1 ww x lr sprouted and is in the same jiffy peat/grow stone mixture.


----------



## machnak (Sep 7, 2010)

He'll yea glad they worked  so the contest begins!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 7, 2010)

Pics!!! Sour Og Bud porn and others


----------



## machnak (Sep 7, 2010)

Man, they look nice. 

What's in the 1 GAL bag?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 7, 2010)

That would be the Alien Dog v.2, they are the two small ones in flower, and then there is the bajamed in the other 2 gal smart pot.


----------



## machnak (Sep 7, 2010)

Very nice, what do you think you'll harvest from them?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 7, 2010)

Probably like an 1/8, i dunno. They went into 12/12 very early.


----------



## stealthymurph (Sep 7, 2010)

im not a expert grower but i know from research that topping and tieing down would be good for you.


----------



## stealthymurph (Sep 7, 2010)

oops i didnt see there was 128 pages when i posted on page 1. hahahaha mybad about the late ass comment bro


----------



## stealthymurph (Sep 7, 2010)

nice grow btw


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh ho ho, wait till Natty sees these LOL!


----------



## machnak (Sep 7, 2010)

Pretty cool little 1/8th you'll get then.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 7, 2010)

I can't be mad at him cause he corrected himself. However I do believe that instead of posting another reply correcting himself he should have just edited his first one to exclaim he had a little premature ejaculation when replying.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 8, 2010)

I just know how much you love those "informed" posts LOL


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> I can't be mad at him cause he corrected himself. However I do believe that instead of posting another reply correcting himself he should have just edited his first one to exclaim he had a little premature ejaculation when replying.


lol, too funny hahaha


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 8, 2010)

So i was checking on one of the HKAK and i broke the taproot off on accident. RIP little one. On the bright side, it looks like another one of the seeds that was germing has cracked to replace it


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh man! No good bro, damn delicate roots. Good thing you got another right behind it.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 8, 2010)

My fuckin HK sprouted upside down! How freakin wierd is that...not sure its gonna make it.


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> My fuckin HK sprouted upside down! How freakin wierd is that...not sure its gonna make it.


lol what?! Taproot coming up? Pictures?


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 8, 2010)

I flipped it over already, fdd told me that light kills taproots so I wanted to get it covered. But yeah, taproot grew straight up and the leaves were buried in the dirt


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

Fucking weird lol

I'm rooting for a speedy recovery...get it rooting! I'm stoned.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 8, 2010)

I topped her today, possibly a fim, we shall see in a few days, was also watered with a dose of grow big, looks like she is taking the transplant well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 8, 2010)

Also watered with a dose of grow big, she is responding to the LST very well, I just had to retrain a bunch of new growth today.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 8, 2010)

She recieved her first LST treatment yesterday, and is responding well, also didnt mind the transplant too much. Fed with FF grow big, 1 Tsp/gal ratio.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is the one that has been flowering for about a month, with i would say a month to go. I had to cut off a large portion of the main cola due to mold... shitty, but she is so frikkin dense that she had no airflow. I removed a lot of lower growth and she is breathing alot better now.








































Now here is the Sativa bagseed that is just now starting to flower. She is not super huge or anything, but she is much larger than I ever expected. At the moment she is the pride and joy of my collection. Which brings the question... What is the possibilty of getting rare/good genetics from some mexican weed?































I had to top a lot of the upper branches to slow her growth, I'm hoping she doesnt grow over the fence.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 8, 2010)

them some giant ass leaves, healthy nonetheless.


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

Man, what a bush lol!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 8, 2010)

Any thoughts on genetics guys?


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

Definitely more on the Sativa side lol, not a clue other than that


----------



## bajafox (Sep 9, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Also watered with a dose of grow big, she is responding to the LST very well, I just had to retrain a bunch of new growth today.


That girl is gonna grow FAST! I wish I you had the time to come over so you can see her sister, she'll be ready to flower in about 2 weeks and should be bigger than her mom 



billcollector99 said:


> She recieved her first LST treatment yesterday, and is responding well, also didnt mind the transplant too much. Fed with FF grow big, 1 Tsp/gal ratio.


I can't wait to see how they both turn out, hopefully we'll be packing our bongs with Delilah in a few weeks so we know what to expect from her daughters


----------



## wpuckw (Sep 9, 2010)

Where do you go to be able to grow legally? What quals are there? What red tape to get through? Who do you have to sell/give your harvest too? How close do they watch you? May I get into this field easily?


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Bill, lookin great! I don't know about genetics, but I do know from experience that your smoke can double in quality just by taking the extra measures that you are. I had just plain old bagseed that I planted, and when it was done it was at least twice as good as the bag it came out of. I think thats the diff between caring about ur girls and just hoping they live LOL. 

If ur sativa is anything like mine that bitch is gonna get massive. My skunk grew almost 3 feet in the first two weeks or so of flower. Thats how I ended up breaking it while moving... 
She looks great, keep up the good work!


----------



## wpuckw (Sep 10, 2010)

in response to bill collectors grow box in a chest of drawers nice idea how many can you fit in there and how tall can they get?


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 10, 2010)

Looking awesome Bill.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2010)

wpuckw said:


> in response to bill collectors grow box in a chest of drawers nice idea how many can you fit in there and how tall can they get?


The one half of the dresser is about 2.5 ft x 2 ft, and about 2.5 ft tall. so they cant grow very tall, but you can veg probably 6 med size plants in there, and at least 12 seedlings.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Looking awesome Bill.


Thank you SR, as are you


----------



## stonesour (Sep 10, 2010)

looking good bill, that LST is crazy!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wait till i get new pics up, you can totally see the new growth already


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2010)

I decided to rearrange the veg cab, put up some more mylar, but i havent quite covered everything yet. My back prevents me from working on things too long. The cab seems to run alot dryer than the flower room, so the girls are going through water like fishes. 

*New set up:*







*And some new pics:*


----------



## bajafox (Sep 10, 2010)

I need to learn to lst...


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2010)

umm bend branch and tie down. there is your lesson for the day  lol

it's not hard, and you can use any type of string/wire/pipe cleaner to tie them down.


----------



## machnak (Sep 10, 2010)

Sexy ladies man, LST looks dope!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks man, im telling you, you gotta do it, lol. It helps a lot with space issues.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Just smoked a blunt of the Odyssey, i feel very nice  time to go play some Bad Company.


----------



## machnak (Sep 11, 2010)

Kick some ass haha, gimme a gamertag I'll get on sometime. Xbox I hope 

I'm going to LST everything from now on for the most part.  Or a SOG or SCROG, we'll see. I'm looking for house but when I get one I'll have an entire room for my hobbie which will be incredible. I'm thinking four 1000W inline.  By January I'll have a house so wish me luck!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Gamertag is the same as my name here bro


----------



## machnak (Sep 11, 2010)

Word.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 11, 2010)

Congrats on the contest bill!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2010)

delilah recoverd nice fromt the lst..


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Just picked up a 4 ft T-8 2 bulb fixture to add to the flowering room  only cost me 2 bucks


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 11, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Just picked up a 4 ft T-8 2 bulb fixture to add to the flowering room  only cost me 2 bucks


Very nice! I was looking at some of those at HD but couldn't find any that were HO.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Very nice! I was looking at some of those at HD but couldn't find any that were HO.


What is HO?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2010)

.. high output.. they dont sell HO in HD, but for veg u dont need HO fluorescents, they are more for people who would like to flower. and compared to the shop light they are expensive


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 11, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> .. high output.. they dont sell HO in HD, but for veg u dont need HO fluorescents, they are more for people who would like to flower. and compared to the shop light they are expensive


 I was going to use it from veg to flower is why I wanted HO. It was in the original setup I had going with CFLs. Funny thing about HD...they don't sell the HO setup, but they do sell the bulbs (here anyhow).


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2010)

they dont sell alot of things i thought they would, like inline fans.


----------



## machnak (Sep 11, 2010)

Good shit Bill, I'm going to run to the hydro store to see if I can't get a cheap 2FT T5 for the Veg tent, just not enough CFL's at all.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 12, 2010)

I took 3 cuttings off the G-13 today and put them in the cloner. Also changed out the rez, and put clean water with superthrive and clonex solution. You can't even notice that she is missing any foliage, right after cutting.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 12, 2010)

Bud Porn time


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 12, 2010)

DA-YUM! Those shoes in the first picture look like my wet socks that I use while jet skiing. OG is looking beautiful. Check her out working that corner for ya! Your pimp hand is strong Bill!


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

Those bitches are looking mighty fine my friend.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm thinking two weeks of flush, and she should be good to go.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 12, 2010)

machnak said:


> Those bitches are looking mighty fine my friend.


Just one bitch, singular. LOL

I like to deal with my ladies on a 1 on 1 basis.


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

lol alright you got me on that one.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 12, 2010)

I also trimmed a bunch off of the big sativa bitch out back, she was blocking all the light from the indica next to it.


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

Sativa blocking the Indica...you would think it'd be the other way around.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 12, 2010)

well she is wayyy bigger, so she blocks all the light


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

I know but I was just thinking of leaves you know, Sativas letting more light through then compared to indicas.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 12, 2010)

Cept her leaves are MASSIVE, lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

lol That's a good thing  As soon as I get my house outdoors will be a possibility.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## machnak (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuck man that looks great! Jealous, alot!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 13, 2010)

These nugs are rock frikkin hard, so dense i cannot believe!! lol


----------



## stonesour (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks so good, where they picked early?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 13, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Looks so good, where they picked early?


Yeah, I had a clone outside, the one that I have been having moisture issues with, basically the way she got cloned and planted, it looked like there was 2 seperate plants. So I chopped the front smaller looking one for 2 reasons.

1: On a technicality, i could get in trouble for having too many plants.
2. She was way to packed together, my humidity levels have been in the 70's to 80's at night, and I was really worried about mold. I already had to cut off a large portion of the main cola due to blackish gray mold.


----------



## stonesour (Sep 13, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah, I had a clone outside, the one that I have been having moisture issues with, basically the way she got cloned and planted, it looked like there was 2 seperate plants. So I chopped the front smaller looking one for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1: On a technicality, i could get in trouble for having too many plants.
> 2. She was way to packed together, my humidity levels have been in the 70's to 80's at night, and I was really worried about mold. I already had to cut off a large portion of the main cola due to blackish gray mold.


ewww yeah that shit can be dangerous. Im worried about mold and my humidity is in the 40's to 50 at most...


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 13, 2010)

It just started recently, our summer was pretty crappy, not what it usually is, and the past month or so it has been extremely humid. There is a lot more air flow now though, so I'm hoping she will be ok. I havent noticed any new signs of the mold so far. Fingers crossed.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 13, 2010)

The aftermath of my trimming yesterday, doesn't look too bad huh?







This is the main "plant" of the stuff i trimmed yesterday. The stalk i cut off was about half it's size

















I haven't been able to spray it with BT because of the moisture problem, so the caterpillars are just now starting to reappear, maybe if i spray the BT in the early morning, it can have all day to dry?

Bud shot of the outdoor sativa







Also transplanted the G-13 from it's small pot to a 3 gal eco-pot, they are similar to smart pots, but much better construction. This will be her permanent home


----------



## stonesour (Sep 13, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> The aftermath of my trimming yesterday, doesn't look too bad huh?


haha, is that your kids swim shoes on the wall in the first picture??


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 13, 2010)

uhhh i dont know what you are talking about. Those belong to my midget neighbor. lol


----------



## stonesour (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah I have that midget infiltration in my back yard as well.....


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Bill, very, very nice man! I'm especially interested in your G13. I have one in a 10 gal. pot and HER clone in a 3 gal.
I hear it's really great smoke, and I'll find out in another 4/5 weeks!
Wishing you Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 13, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


>


 chronic looking weed


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks bro, I hope it looks like fire, lol.


----------



## machnak (Sep 13, 2010)

Again man looking very well! That outdoor sativa is going to have so much bud!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 13, 2010)

very good looking buds bill, I'm 3 short weeks away from being able to take the dog out, can't wait to see what Delilah Jr looks like by then


----------



## wpuckw (Sep 14, 2010)

billcollector.... thought about using led lights in there? if you do I would like to know what you think of them.... I hear the best place for led lights is in tight closed spaces.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 14, 2010)

i have no experience with them whatsoever, sorry man.


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 14, 2010)

wpuckw said:


> billcollector.... thought about using led lights in there? if you do I would like to know what you think of them.... I hear the best place for led lights is in tight closed spaces.


Hey Puck, I know next to nothing re LED, however these folks may have something for you: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/351381-led-grow-lights-discussion-research.html

Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)

So today is week 7, day 49 for my Sour OG, she looks like she just went through chemo treatment, and all of her fan leaves are falling off, and burnt looking. I'm not sure if she will make it the full 9 weeks.


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

How do the trichomes look?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)

clear and milky, but her buds are super small, and they havent filled out like everything else has so far. I mean, they are dense, just on the small side. Maybe she is just a small yielder, i dunno...


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

Any changes in her diet lately?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)

No, i havent over fed her or anything. She is just dying, it is probably a PH problem, but the tester i have i cant use it when i mix nutes in... so i cant tell the PH, and i dont really check it.


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe a lock-out? I hope she's strong and survives!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)

I catch them chillin in my backyard all the time, like 5 or 6 flying around all at once


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok, so I topped the E-Dawg Clone, out the top in the cloner, and stuck her in the flower room, I also put the WRXNL into the flower room to be sexed. If she is female, I will take a cutting, and let her flower.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)

Speaking of cloner, here is a shot of the private reserve cutting.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice!! Glad to see your cloner is working, don't forget to take a cutting from EDAWG


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Nice!! Glad to see your cloner is working, don't forget to take a cutting from EDAWG



Done already


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 15, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Ok, so I topped the E-Dawg Clone, out the top in the cloner, and stuck her in the flower room, I also put the WRXNL into the flower room to be sexed. If she is female, I will take a cutting, and let her flower.


 Crossing fingers for ya.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's some kind of sativa dominant, BMB too because they look like they still have at least a month


Good thing you were able to save those strains  I still have 2 bajamed seeds I'm going to start soon and sex them after I clip them, maybe there's another one in there


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)

Right now i have in the cloner:
Private Reserve
G-13 (3)
Outdoor Sativa
E-Dawg
A grape vine I took from a neighbors house ( I have always wanted to grow grapes)
And a Roma Tomato cutting for a friend.


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

Grapes would be awesome to grow!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thats what I am thinking, everyone is telling me it is too hard to do, so naturally, I want to prove them wrong.


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

I know my Grandfather in MI did a few seasons growing them, but I was pretty young when he did so I don't remember much. 

Good man, nobody can tell you what you can or can't do except yourself...and well the law of physics.


----------



## stonesour (Sep 15, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats what I am thinking, everyone is telling me it is too hard to do, so naturally, I want to prove them wrong.


you should start a grape growing journal...I would love to grow grapes.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been thinking of what else I could grow in my flower tent too, been thinking about getting a cactus for decorations  If you start a grape journal I'm sub'd


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 16, 2010)

ill sub to a grape journal


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2010)

Allrighty then, imma close this journal, and start a grape journal then.





Just Kidding!!! lol


----------



## stonesour (Sep 16, 2010)

damn....I love me some grapes..LOL


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2010)

So i posted pics of the Sour OG on Fdd's thread, and according to him, they look done...


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2010)

This last batch turned out to be 28.5 G dry


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 16, 2010)

did we guess on that one?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2010)

no, this is the one i chopped at the spur of the moment, wasnt a whole plant, just the front branch of the out door one, I cut it because it was in the way, and causing to much moisture retention.

Too much water, and i was getting mold from the caterpillars, but i couldnt spray cause the plant was too dense.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks like I'm doing some baking tonight


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 16, 2010)

Brownies, cookies or rice crispy treats? I'll come halloween knocking if you make the last ones. mmm...nom nom


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2010)

Cookies and Rice Crispy treats are in the menu today  I'm using about 50G dry trim to about 1.25 lbs of butter


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 16, 2010)

<---Jealous!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2010)

Cmon over, i got extra for you. and a room to sleep in to boot.


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Cmon over, i got extra for you. and a room to sleep in to boot.


Hey Bill, if you ever make it out to CA, I've got goodies & extra BR to share with a good friend!.......BB


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> Hey Bill, if you ever make it out to CA, I've got goodies & extra BR to share with a good friend!.......BB


Thanks BB, I'm already here  Socal actually


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks BB, I'm already here  Socal actually


LOL, I got undisputable OMS, (old man syndrome); MY crappy eyesight "saw": Wheeling W Virginia in your info box! 
GOD!!! this is getting BAD, white cane a'comin'.........BB


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> LOL, I got undisputable OMS, (old man syndrome); MY crappy eyesight "saw": Wheeling W Virginia in your info box!
> GOD!!! this is getting BAD, white cane a'comin'.........BB


[video=youtube;TNCNdoM06xQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNCNdoM06xQ[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Step 2 completed, now time to finish cooling and separating, probably wont be able to make anything till tomorrow *


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2010)

For size reference, you can see the shot glass auto in the back next to it


----------



## machnak (Sep 16, 2010)

Edibles are the best  Can't wait to see them. Plants are looking good Brotha.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2010)

machnak said:


> Edibles are the best  Can't wait to see them. Plants are looking good Brotha.


Thanks man, I'm really sorry to hear about your veg tent, and all the babies. Take it as a learning experience i guess.


----------



## machnak (Sep 16, 2010)

Yea nothing else I can do. I was pretty angry at first but not so much now. Just more room and an excuse to order more seeds. 

I found out why they died...pretty sure anyways. So there is two kinds of EcoSmart Organic Pesticide, one comes pre-watered down with a sprayer. The other comes ready to plug up to a hose to use. I got that one and didn't water it down. It was wayyyy too strong. But next time, I'll just wait til the morning and get what I know works from the hydro store rather than some BS from walmart.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man...that sucks. I was nervous as fuck when I used the Safer spary 

You should wait till the Oct promo to order if you do


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

I am  I can't wait to see the UFO's.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 17, 2010)

If I have a few extra $$$ for a small order and the freebies are worth it I might put one in without the guarantee to see if it's as good with it. The only time it's worth adding guarantee is if you add the 420 code in a $100 order, it pretty much pays for it self


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2010)

new promo


----------



## bajafox (Sep 17, 2010)

That's a cool offer but I'm gonna pass, you only get 2 strains with that offer. I like being able to order at least one pack and getting a couple of different strains. I should probably stop ordering seeds anyway, lol

Maybe we can split it Bill?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2010)

Whats that, the next promo?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 17, 2010)

Yea, I'd order it but I don't need 6 seeds of the same strain, I'd rather have 2 of 3 strains than just one of a single strain, if that makes any sense...  If we spit it 50/50 then we each get 3 of both strains and it won't cost as much


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Yea, I'd order it but I don't need 6 seeds of the same strain, I'd rather have 2 of 3 strains than just one of a single strain, if that makes any sense...  If we spit it 50/50 then we each get 3 of both strains and it won't cost as much


Oh, i thought you meant you wanted to split the next promo.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2010)

I had to chop the outside indica, i noticed several male flowers on her, so i decided she had to go.


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

Got my prize today, but can't see it until I get home. Any pictures of yours?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

machnak said:


> Got my prize today, but can't see it until I get home. Any pictures of yours?


 Not yet, today was a busy busy day. Took 2 of us 3 hours to trim that bitch.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

So i definitely got 2 different phenos on the HKAK's. Here is the one different from mine in the shotglass.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sour OG Day 52






Zoom


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

Private Reserve


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

Alien Dog V2


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is the combined harvest frim today, both pics is what i got from the 2nd half.












A closer look


----------



## machnak (Sep 18, 2010)

Bomb man, bomb.  Sour OG looks incredible!


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sooooo jealous!


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 18, 2010)

If you run out of room to dry/cure....I have plenty. Just saying. (great pics Bill)


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

So, last night my temps outside were at 55 degrees, with a RH of 89 percent. WTF


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 18, 2010)

dank dank dank


----------



## bajafox (Sep 18, 2010)

that second pic looks tasty as fuck


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

BTW that purple maxx shit actually works, she only got one spray, and while i was trimming, several of the calyxes were starting to turn purple.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is a close-up for you guys and gals.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## machnak (Sep 18, 2010)

Dank!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

She exploded when i put her in 12/12, her two tops got bushy as fuck overnight.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 18, 2010)

purple max is a foliar feed?


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 18, 2010)

OMG! Is that Annie??


----------



## bajafox (Sep 18, 2010)

bill, the bong in your avatar looks very familiar, lol

thanks again for the donation, it will be my turn very soon


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 18, 2010)

so do i still get my prize?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> purple max is a foliar feed?


Foliar, soil, and hydro application


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> so do i still get my prize?


Yes, but it is gonna have to be a different strain, I wasnt about to send you bud with mold in it bro.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> OMG! Is that Annie??


Yes ma'am she literally doubled in size over night,


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 18, 2010)

no rush man, i was just kiddin lol


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 18, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Yes ma'am she literally doubled in size over night,


 Woof! She's looking good!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Woof! She's looking good!


Danke, her new leaves are so thick, she definitely has an indica look to her.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 19, 2010)

Very, very nice bill...Looks like u been doin this for years! LOL, ur a natural!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 19, 2010)

bill, I'm almost positive BMC aka Private Reserve is actually King Kush.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2010)

bajafox said:


> bill, I'm almost positive BMC aka Private Reserve is actually King Kush.


Does king kush have a lemon scent to you, cause that stuff last night smells like lemon pledge right now


----------



## bajafox (Sep 19, 2010)

My cousin and I don't smell any lemon scent at all...we just smoked a bowl of it too  I've picked up King Kush from there before and I'm pretty certain that's what it is, I'll take some to him next time I go and maybe he can confirm it. It's a pretty good indica, we used it at night to go to bed


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2010)

cool man, i dunno, when i squeezed the nug you gave me, i got this super heavy citrus smell


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2010)

And i constructed some new dry boxes, the smell was driving my FIL nuts, lol.







Sour OG on the left, outdoor on the right.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice man!! Can't wait to take some tasters from that nice sized sample you left me


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Very nice man!! Can't wait to take some tasters from that nice sized sample you left me


i put a small nug in the dehydrator, to quick dry, ill let you know in a few hours how it tastes


----------



## machnak (Sep 19, 2010)

MMMmmm  Any fans in those boxes at all? Thats the same thing I'm going to do pretty much.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2010)

nah, no fans.


----------



## machnak (Sep 19, 2010)

K, I think I may put just a fan blowing towards the box...circulation where they are? Or just outside?


----------



## Stalwart (Sep 19, 2010)

One point on scrog don't feed the plant thru just use twist tie material and tie it under the screen then when you go to dismantle it's a breeze otherwise not so much a breeze. I have moved a plant to a new screen once and it's a snap!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks man, yeah in the beginning of this thread I had thought about doing a scrog, but i decided against it, Thanks for the info anyway


----------



## Coreyhulick (Sep 19, 2010)

the one out side is a monster


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2010)

Coreyhulick said:


> the one out side is a monster


Thanks man, I'm excited to see what she will look like in a month from now, cause she barely just started to flower like 2 weeks ago


----------



## bajafox (Sep 20, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks man, I'm excited to see what she will look like in a month from now, cause she barely just started to flower like 2 weeks ago


lazy bitch


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

Made some cookies last night, they tasted so good, before i knew it, I ate like 5 of them. Suffice it to say, I slept real well last night.


----------



## machnak (Sep 20, 2010)

Haha they look good. 

What did you make them with?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

Some cheap mix from Sav-U-Foods, and some dank cannabutter


----------



## machnak (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice. 


Hey question for you, are you seeing any ladybugs out there? Or know of anywhere selling them?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

And Delilah Jr.












BTW that is a 3 gal eco pot she is in


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 20, 2010)

Saw some here in HD garden area a few weeks back...but not sure if they have a time frame on carrying them or not.


----------



## vertise (Sep 20, 2010)

nice growing man.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

machnak said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> Hey question for you, are you seeing any ladybugs out there? Or know of anywhere selling them?


Our HD and Lowe's dont carry them anymore, I just went to a nursery in town, and got them there, super cheap too, like 2000 bugs for $6


----------



## machnak (Sep 20, 2010)

Damn dude, they're nowhere to be found here...I even went looking for them in bushes and shit haha. Well I'm not too keen on ordering them from a site...but if you're willing to do a favor, I'll pay!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

Gonna put up some pics of the 6 ladies I have on 12/12 right now 

Annie Day 4 












Alien Dog V2 #1 Week 6ish






















Alien Dog V2 #2 Week 6 ish

















E-Dog Clone Day 4

















Bajamed 2 Day 48 (King Kush, private reserve, not sure yet)




















And the outdoor, a pretty little daughter we like to call "Mexi"





















I'm not sure what is with the random yellowing


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 20, 2010)

Just too crowded in there I think, shes super freakin bushy! Just pluck the yellow ones out and see if you lose more...


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, or she could just be shedding, we shall see. Her buds are really starting to develop now, she has a nice sweet smell developing, and she is beginning to push out crystals like crazy too.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 20, 2010)

mexi is hot...


----------



## stonesour (Sep 20, 2010)

mexi is a freak!!! Gotta love outdoor grows!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 20, 2010)

How far along is BM2 into 12/12? I cut her at 56 days, she could have easily gone another 3 - 5 though


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> How far along is BM2 into 12/12? I cut her at 56 days, she could have easily gone another 3 - 5 though


47 days at the youngest.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 20, 2010)

So probably close to another 2 weeks before she would have been ready in my setup


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 20, 2010)

Annie looks like she has the auto trait in her. Gonna have to cheer for her. Go Annie...Go Annie...get fat buds...It's your birthday.

Sorry Bill....but I gotta root my girl on!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> So probably close to another 2 weeks before she would have been ready in my setup


What do you mean would have been ready?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 21, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Annie looks like she has the auto trait in her. Gonna have to cheer for her. Go Annie...Go Annie...get fat buds...It's your birthday.
> 
> Sorry Bill....but I gotta root my girl on!


No auto trait... she is WR and NL....


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mexi is lookin real fine, nice harvest ya had there. 
Yea those boxes work pretty good to dry in. Last winter I needed a fan though.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 21, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> What do you mean would have been ready?


Sorry
I meant 2 weeks from around 47 days


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

2 of the HKAK seedlings showed sex today, unfortunately, they were both dudes


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

u mean fortunately.. get some pollen and make some crosses, u never know what you could get..


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

Word, make some HK AK G-13 crosses i think.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

My last breeding attempt didnt turn out so well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

hkx ak x g13 sounds like some military bomb or somethin, probably have some bomb ass phenos.. just dust a branch have a couple fire crosses, thats what im doin with any males i get is pollinate somethn, hell i might not even grow some but its cool to be able to make your own genetics.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hkx ak x g13 sounds like some military bomb or somethin, probably have some bomb ass phenos.. just dust a branch have a couple fire crosses, thats what im doin with any males i get is pollinate somethn, hell i might not even grow some but its cool to be able to make your own genetics.


Plus they could have a chance to carry the auto trait


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

very true... that would be a mighty nice auto.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

So not counting what i left for baja, i got an even 30 G's off the Sour OG kush


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

and 3.8 oz off the outdoor


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> My last breeding attempt didnt turn out so well.


what happened? I guess I forget...lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> what happened? I guess I forget...lol


 The seeds didnt form all the way when i harvested, so they were all premature


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

So the 3rd HKxAK is a female, i can see pistils. Looks like I have 2 males, and one female. Time to germ new seeds, either wwxlr or wrxnl


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 22, 2010)

word on the yeild... thats pretty nice!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

This blows, im bored outta my mind, and i hate smoking by myself.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

congratts maybe hk x ak f2's


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> word on the yeild... thats pretty nice!


 Thanks man, alot more than i expected on both of them. Thats over 8 oz now in 3 months


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> congratts maybe hk x ak f2's


Yeah, but they would actually be F4's  someone has been working on these for a while.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

oh, well even better. n confrats on the yield aswell


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

I got told today by a mechanic, that the Sour og smells straight like gear lube, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

thats funny, did u ever get that smell out of it?.. i found that if you let different people smell your herb you will get different answers.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats funny, did u ever get that smell out of it?.. i found that if you let different people smell your herb you will get different answers.


First time I have ever grown it, my friend grew it though and had the same pheno, since it was the same cut, and same exact smell. This is actually my first time ever growing, and that one grow turned into a perpetual.... so how would i number my grows then? Each harvest? I have no idea


----------



## bajafox (Sep 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> So not counting what i left for baja, i got an even 30 G's off the Sour OG kush


I haven't even touched it, just weighed it and it was 1.5 grams  Thanks, my turn is coming soon 



billcollector99 said:


> This blows, im bored outta my mind, and i hate smoking by myself.


Same here, been watching Netflix for 2 days and checking the trichs on JH3, I'm dieing to chop her but I'm willing to wait until she's really ready. I took her 2 lower branches off yesterday to dry and sample and it seemed like she exploded over night. Today is day 62 flowering and EDawg looks like she might be ready around the same time as JH3, so you'll finally get to sample what you're growing 



billcollector99 said:


> I got told today by a mechanic, that the Sour og smells straight like gear lube, lol.


hahahahaha, dude, I didn't wanna say anything but I told my wife "I'm not sure if this smells because of the name, or if something went wrong with this bud..." lol, glad I'm not the only one. I dabbed some lemon juice on the inside of the jars to see if it'll absorb it and maybe give it more of a piny smell


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I haven't even touched it, just weighed it and it was 1.5 grams  Thanks, my turn is coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dude i had it drying in the garage, and everytime the door was opened, a wave of smell came in. Honestly smelling it too much upsets my stomach... But im pretty sure there is nothing wrong with it


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

My friend actually still has a handful of seeds with the same father, Sour Diesel X SFV OG Kush, so im hoping i can get the same pheno again.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 22, 2010)

hahaha, ok, I wasn't sure if this thing went bad or not so I was going to cure it until the smell went away before I smoked it, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> hahaha, ok, I wasn't sure if this thing went bad or not so I was going to cure it until the smell went away before I smoked it, lol


Supposedly the smell only intensifies with curing.

You should try it now, it has a very nice high to it


----------



## bajafox (Sep 22, 2010)

I think I over dried it so I threw a small wet bud from Delilah in there to let it absorb it  Gonna sample it soon


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

the flowering ones are all 12/12 from seed right.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the flowering ones are all 12/12 from seed right.


No, they didnt get the switch for about 2 or 3 weeks after sprouting.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2010)

i had a nasty ass smelling sour og cross called double dipped sour banana, maybe the smell is similar,, it was putrid and insulting even.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i had a nasty ass smelling sour og cross called double dipped sour banana, maybe the smell is similar,, it was putrid and insulting even.


Damn. I don't know if I want to get a hold of any of that.

Love the bud porn Bill. Thanks for my morning drool.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2010)

haha, it was stank & Dank.. i wish i still had it and didn't stop growing at the time. it was a mother plant along with a super strawberry diesel that smelled the exact opposite sweet and dreamy


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks dank Bill.  Well done! I may be weird but man, some of those vomit smelling just smell really good to me. I'm a sick-o huh lol


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL! My brother had Bertie Bott`s Jelly Beans...vomit flavor and there was no way in hell I was trying them.


----------



## stonesour (Sep 23, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> LOL! My brother had Bertie Bott`s Jelly Beans...vomit flavor and there was no way in hell I was trying them.


haha, I just did this with my sister the other day!!! Except these jelly bellys were the same color but two different flavors.. One good and one bad. We tried just about all of them and man some of those are really really rough. Like vomit!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 23, 2010)

Put two more NL WR seeds in a glass of water yesterday, one of them already has a taproot.


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

Man I totally forgot to check mine this morning! If yours already does maybe one of mine may.  That was fast man.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have never left them in a full 24 hours, but it seems to have done the trick. I have a feeling annie is going to keep her name, we shall see very soon  The G-13 in the 3 gal smart pot got moved to the flowering room today, and it looks like the HK AK is gonna explode soon.


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

Can't wait to see the HK AK.  Wish I wouldn't have killed mine, lmao. Fuck.


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 23, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I have never left them in a full 24 hours, but it seems to have done the trick. I have a feeling annie is going to keep her name, we shall see very soon  The G-13 in the 3 gal smart pot got moved to the flowering room today, and it looks like the HK AK is gonna explode soon.


Hey Bill, I would love to see the G13 in the smart pot. I have the same thing going, well in a "grow bag" anyway.
I like to compare indoor vs outdoor. All in all, your looking good partner, Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 24, 2010)

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Aur7UE-qJ9g/TJw_fnE-P0I/AAAAAAAAEh8/BDAuV6idFbI/s1024/DSCF3579.JPG[/IMG
[IMG]http://lh6.ggpht.com/_Aur7UE-qJ9g/TJw_gewkheI/AAAAAAAAEiE/mFVh7Ahs47w/s1024/DSCF3580.JPG


----------



## machnak (Sep 24, 2010)

Fuck yea man, that' going to be a nice yield.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 24, 2010)

hell yea it is!


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 24, 2010)

Damn she is blowing up


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

Not much to update, I feel like everything has stopped growing and is in stasis right now...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2010)

yea, i hate those times.. on another note. your mexi looks exaxtly like my first bagseed i grew, down to the tee. mine smelled of grapefruit. i grew it outside as well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, i hate those times.. on another note. your mexi looks exaxtly like my first bagseed i grew, down to the tee. mine smelled of grapefruit. i grew it outside as well.


 She has a very sweet smell to her, can't really explain it other than that, lol. Sweet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

How did that bagseed smoke, when you were done with it?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2010)

it was 100 times better than the bud it came from, which now i would consider mid-schwag.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

That is what mexi is looking like, i'm hoping the smoke is somewhat decent, or im going to be making huge batches of butter


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2010)

Dam she looks healthy, must be a good amount of nitrogen in that soil.
Shes starting to pull from her lower leaves, Sexy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

So i noticed a lot of E-dawg's lower foliage dying, i trimmed it off, and decided to check on her roots, cause i had a weird feeling. She is bound pretty bad, and i just transplanted her like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Dam she looks healthy, must be a good amount of nitrogen in that soil.
> Shes starting to pull from her lower leaves, Sexy.


Its pretty basic soil, but i used some time release ferts a while back, and they are still in the soil. I'm thinking she has at least another month to go, so hopefully she doesnt lose too much foliage. (Mexi)


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

Annie, 4 weeks of veg, 10 days of 12/12


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 25, 2010)

why are her leaves curling up on the edges?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

That is old growth, i think she had a calmag problem, but i fixed it.


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

Looking healthy man.  Whats the flowering time on her?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> Looking healthy man.  Whats the flowering time on her?


I have no idea?? I would guess 8-9 weeks


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

Gotcha. I've always wanted to see a Tomato Roma Flower lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

ha ha ha. very funny. lol. I transplanted edawg into a 2 gal smart pot, using Roots Organic medium, we shall see how i like it


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

You noticing much difference with those smart pots? I have a three gallon waiting for one I can't wait to try it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, they are pretty nice, i like them alot better than standard pots. The Roots Organic is a coco medium, which i think i am gonna switch to. I havent been able to do a side by side, but i think the smart pots are the way to go.


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

Good shit. I see that Root Organics all the time when I go to the hydro store...never really stopped to look at it. I like how you can just open plant poke a few holes and you're good to go.

I'll hope good things from it for ya! I may pick some up soon to give it a shot as well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> Good shit. I see that Root Organics all the time when I go to the hydro store...never really stopped to look at it. I like how you can just open plant poke a few holes and you're good to go.
> 
> I'll hope good things from it for ya! I may pick some up soon to give it a shot as well.


Huh i never thought of using the bag as a grow bag, that is pretty cool


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

Just an extra selling point really. 


You going to use ogranic nutrients with it or just what you're using now?


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh & I got my first free sample of nutrients. Got them from BioBuzz. Nothing from anyone else.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 25, 2010)

how do you get free nutrients?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> Oh & I got my first free sample of nutrients. Got them from BioBuzz. Nothing from anyone else.


 Word, what all did they send you? I wasnt planning on going all organic, i just liked the mix that the stuff i got had, plus they had a smaller size bag, so if i dont like it, im not stuck with a huge bag of it.


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

Then sent me 6 Bottles of this - http://www.biobizz.nl/products.php?nid=194&cat=p

Six Bottles of this - http://www.biobizz.nl/products.php?nid=187&cat=p

Small bottles though, enough for a few harvests. Some stickers, pens, pins, catalog and what not.

Yea, no point in getting more than you need


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

Almost 2 weeks in the aero!!


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice & white! What solution are you using in there aero?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

machnak said:


> Nice & white! What solution are you using in there aero?


 I dunno, mostly water, i dip the cuttings in clonex gel before i put them in though. Oh and a little superthrive, lol. I dont really keep track of actual amounts though. I just top it off when it gets low  and it runs 24/7 so no need for timers


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2010)

Everything that I have cloned so far and put to soil has grown huge amounts of roots already


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 25, 2010)

anything on where to get these free nutrients?


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 25, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Aur7UE-qJ9g/TJw_fnE-P0I/AAAAAAAAEh8/BDAuV6idFbI/s1024/DSCF3579.JPG[/IMG
> [IMG]http://lh6.ggpht.com/_Aur7UE-qJ9g/TJw_gewkheI/AAAAAAAAEiE/mFVh7Ahs47w/s1024/DSCF3580.JPG


wow you got alot of followers on your grow. i came by to see how your plants were and what not and they are lookin great. its been awhile since i seen the outdoor girl in the pics above, she sure has grown and lookin nice as well. and how do you like those smart pots, i noticed 1 plant in one of them do you find them any better


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

Go to www.biobizz.nl and email them.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

Major heat wave in SoCal right now, my thermometer is reading 100 in the shade


----------



## bajafox (Sep 26, 2010)

SUPER MAJOR HEATWAVE! It's only 11am, my tent is all the way to it's lowest setting and I'm at 95 degrees!!! I think I'm shutting down for the day, I should be ok with 20 hours of darkness right and back to 12/12 right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

bajafox said:


> SUPER MAJOR HEATWAVE! It's only 11am, my tent is all the way to it's lowest setting and I'm at 95 degrees!!! I think I'm shutting down for the day, I should be ok with 20 hours of darkness right and back to 12/12 right?


Have you thought about feeding your girls silica to help them cope with the heat?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 26, 2010)

No, what's that? Honestly I'd rather do it to make the house bearable for the rest of the day, it's onlyl 11:15am and it's getting pretty bad, a few hours of darkness shouldn't hurt. Pretty sure I read somehwere I can go up to 36 hours of darkness during the flower period and still be ok, I'm doing less than 20


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

I was thinking of picking one of these up off of craigslist, and doing a dwc grow once the weather cools down  lol


----------



## bajafox (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm down!!! hahahahaahaha


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.americanagritech.com/supplements/silica-blast


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

Sooo, i got a present today.

10 Pre98 Bubba Kush cuttings, to put in my cloner


----------



## stonesour (Sep 26, 2010)

Lucky!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll bite, what happened in 98 that made a difference?


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm curious too!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 26, 2010)

There is another strain called Cinderella 99, I'm not too sure what the deal is, I've read a little but not enough to make an educated opinion

Here is a quick google of it though

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/strains/report-367/


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

If you go to the web page here, scroll down to the very bottom, that is the cut I have right now.... I can't find too much info on it, I have just heard that the Pre98 is better than the new "bubba Kush" I have no idea. I grew the new bubba and it was pretty nice from what everyone has told me, i guess we will have a comparison once these ladies have done their thing.

http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/products.php


----------



## bajafox (Sep 26, 2010)

I had heard of Pre 98 Bubba Kush, I think it has something to do with the mother


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 26, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Sooo, i got a present today.
> 
> 10 Pre98 Bubba Kush cuttings, to put in my cloner


is this the kind i had?

****ooops just read that you grew the new one. make that bitch hermie and give me some hermie seeds lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> is this the kind i had?
> 
> ****ooops just read that you grew the new one. make that bitch hermie and give me some hermie seeds lol


 I'm planning on it.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 26, 2010)

word! LSD and Blue Him. are goin ouut tomorrow my friend


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

I got all the new cuttings in the aero, had to put 5 of them into my first DWC i made cause i didnt have enough room in the aero for them. there are 9 BK cuts, and 1 Alien cut. My ladies I thought were Aliens are actually sour d x afghani, and they have a smell that is exact to the Fast Orange hand cleaner.


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

Man I'd love to know how you got those cuttings! Lucky!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

My good friends brother had them.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

BTW i have these weird looking green flying bugs that have managed to infiltrate my dresser, but i have no idea what they are. They almost look like miniature grasshoppers or some shit... Baja, do you think I could bum an ounce of sm90 from you?


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

Not white flies are they?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

I just thought of a sick ass cross, lol the male hkak pollen, with the pre 98


----------



## machnak (Sep 26, 2010)

Mmmmmmm, cross it enough to make it an auto yea?!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

machnak said:


> Not white flies are they?


 Nah they are green, bigger than aphids, can jump and fly, and look like mini grasshoppers, i have no idea what they are, and too small to get a good picture, and they just showed up today...


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

machnak said:


> Mmmmmmm, cross it enough to make it an auto yea?!


Can make it a project  Like Mean


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

Exactly 

I have a that Marijuana Garden Saver book, it's actually Means haha I gotta get it back to him...I'll turn it into a .pdf fpr ya, but I'll look in it tonight for those green bugs you speak of


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

I found them. they are green leafhoppers, and i have no effin idea where they came from, but im pissed now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

So I went to Walmart tonight for some supplies for the cloner, and i found stuff to make smart pots for hella cheap!!! So my girl and I spent some QT together sewing up some various sized smart pots. 

This one is a little bigger than a shot glass, maybe a 1/2 cup in size







And this one is probably about a gallon and a half


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks legit man, hope they work as well as they look!

First pic an HKxAK?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

machnak said:


> Looks legit man, hope they work as well as they look!
> 
> First pic an HKxAK?


Nah that is the cutting from BM2 that i cloned and am trying to reveg now. It is super tiny though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

you working right now bro??


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh haha, was like man that bud was quick lol.


Nah got home a while ago.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

machnak said:


> Oh haha, was like man that bud was quick lol.
> 
> 
> Nah got home a while ago.


 Cool man, long day huh, I was just stoked one of us was on right now besides me, cause I am so excited about my new creations. 

So i measured the new BC Pots, lol the big one is 6" X 6" X 9" which equals 1.4 Gallons, the medium one is 4"X4"X6" or 0.4 gallons. I put the female HKAK into the medium pot 

Here she is:

















Now the veg dresser 







By Number: 1 HKAK male, 2 G13 clone, 3 Jack Herer Clone, 4 HKAK female in .4 gal BC pot, 5 G13 clone, 6 BM2 clone


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey BC99, I gotta ask what did you use to make the pots out of? I thought about using weed mats but I dunno.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2010)

lookin good dude, keep it green!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 27, 2010)

I had those bugs when i was growing in the fridge a while back! I never noticed any damage from them but they were annoying.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 27, 2010)

i thought i subbed to this thread but guess not well i am now, those home made smart pots are lookin very legit.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

New October promo for attitutde:


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

aw man...pass 

I'm waiting for an email from attitude on a strain I need to order for a strain I want to make 


BTW, that JH3 sample I gave you has 3 days dried today, don't know if you've smoked any or not


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> aw man...pass
> 
> I'm waiting for an email from attitude on a strain I need to order for a strain I want to make
> 
> ...


Actually i havent, its still hang drying, still a little too damp to smoke i think cause its been so humid lately


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> aw man...pass
> 
> I'm waiting for an email from attitude on a strain I need to order for a strain I want to make
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, lol and what would that be?


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 27, 2010)

mmmm, Pineapple express, ya know I thought they made that strain up for the movie. I am gonna have to try that one. I may not be able to catch the promo though. 
Bill!!! not wanting to be a bother but what material did you use on those pots?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> mmmm, Pineapple express, ya know I thought they made that strain up for the movie. I am gonna have to try that one. I may not be able to catch the promo though.
> Bill!!! not wanting to be a bother but what material did you use on those pots?


My bad bro, I just used black felt.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Oh yeah, lol and what would that be?


I'm gonna keep this my little secret for now, but let's just say I'm going all the way with this strain. Gonna start and sex as many as I can until it comes out the way I have it pictured in my head right now, lol

I need to stop sampling my jack herer or I'm gonna finish it before it cure's properly....hahaha





(I'll show you next time I see you)


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

Promo looks pretty cool I may have to take advantage of it.


Baja, we damand you tell us this instant!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 27, 2010)

machnak said:


> Baja, we damand you tell us this instant!


I second this notion


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

Then do what bill did, call me, lol

I'm still waiting for Attitude to stock the strain I need, if they ever do...


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thats alot of work though


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

How do I make these thumbnails bigger?


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

When you post or edit, hover over the picture and you will see a pencil, click the pencil then select the size and hit save. You have to do it for every picture but they look better. 


Man I'm jealous as fuck about your outdoor Sativa.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

She makes the g13 look like a seedling, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

nope not getting any little pencil when i hover over it, lol.


----------



## machnak (Sep 27, 2010)

Here.

Click the Upload Image Button.

Select Files, Upload, once you see them in the post box, before you click Post Reply.

Hover over the picture like this - 




Try moving the mouse around the picture, then over it...the pencil should pop-up if not update your adobe flash.


----------



## GanjaBitch (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm thinking Annie is my favorite  she's just gorgeous! did you name the massive one?


----------



## GanjaBitch (Sep 27, 2010)

nevermind natty just told me it's Mexi. I like it


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

GanjaBitch said:


> I'm thinking Annie is my favorite  she's just gorgeous! did you name the massive one?





GanjaBitch said:


> nevermind natty just told me it's Mexi. I like it


Thanks GB I'm glad you approve


----------



## GanjaBitch (Sep 27, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks GB I'm glad you approve


no problem at all  keep up the good work!


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 27, 2010)

man annie is looking great she is gonna have 4 nice colas, and i think im liking the g13 you got she looks so happy with her leaves pointed up straight for the light. and the outdoor plant is looking fabulous and looks like she is producing very well. glad you were able to keep her below the fence. thats what you were aiming for if i remember right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man annie is looking great she is gonna have 4 nice colas, and i think im liking the g13 you got she looks so happy with her leaves pointed up straight for the light. and the outdoor plant is looking fabulous and looks like she is producing very well. glad you were able to keep her below the fence. thats what you were aiming for if i remember right?


Yeah it just took a little intense supercropping at the end to keep her from going over the fence.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah it just took a little intense supercropping at the end to keep her from going over the fence.


glad you accomplished the task at hand


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> nope not getting any little pencil when i hover over it, lol.


The trick is not to click on the picture first. If the picture is selected, then for some reason you cant change it...


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a bad feeling that Annie is gonna end up being Andrew, we will know later today


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I have a bad feeling that Annie is gonna end up being Andrew, we will know later today


ahh no that cant be, hope she doesnt end up being a he it looks so good with the 4 tops


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope she doesn't drop the balls. She looks pretty damn impressive right now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2010)

Her sister/brother sprouted yesterday, grew like 2 inches over night!! Much faster growing than the first time.  So if annie is a boy, hopefully the next one wont be.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Her sister/brother sprouted yesterday, grew like 2 inches over night!! Much faster growing than the first time.  So if annie is a boy, hopefully the next one wont be.


if its growing faster tp it might even be a better pheno


----------



## GanjaBitch (Sep 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I have a bad feeling that Annie is gonna end up being Andrew, we will know later today


oh no! I know how you feel tho. poor Pippa turned Pippo shortly after the ball dropping


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2010)

So the BM2 was jarred today, I got a whopping 8.2 grams off her dry. Pretty disappointing actually.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2010)

3 Gallon Smart Pot I made this morning, actually made two, and I transplanted one of my Jalapeno plants into one of them.







The first G-13 cut to take root, she has grown about 4 inches now, and she received her first tie down today 







Sour Afghani Week 6 ish







Here are some closeups on Mexi, where I supercropped her:


















And here is the 3rd and final G-13 cut that got put in to soil today.












Close up of annie, I am not sure if it is just new growth coming up at the nodes, or if they are balls...


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Im still waiting on the Bubba Kush clones... may be a yes, may be a no.


Took forever, but i finally got them  (original post june 16th)


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Close up of annie, I am not sure if it is just new growth coming up at the nodes, or if they are balls...


 Kind of looks like new growth from here. Pretty sure that's how mine looked and then hairs popped out. Of course, s/he could be a drag queen in disguise I suppose.


----------



## stonesour (Sep 29, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Close up of annie, I am not sure if it is just new growth coming up at the nodes, or if they are balls...


New growth for sure. Those smart pots a freaking cool!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice roots Bill. How did you make that pot?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 29, 2010)

I bought some Polyester felt from the fabric store, it was the closest match i could find to what they use. I cut out the pattern, and used a sewing machine to put it together. 

And yeah, I am pretty stoked at how well the aero-cloner is working. Considering how cheap it was to make it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 29, 2010)

So I took some more pictures...

It dawned on me today that Mexi has only been flowering for 4 or 5 weeks, and im thinking she has at least another 4 to go.






















Delilah Jr.







Aero-Cloner


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 29, 2010)

the mexi i would say has 4-5 at the least she looks like a pretty heavy sativa.
and delilah Jr looks really happy out theri.
also the new LSTED girl you posted a few days ago looks great did she take well to it


----------



## machnak (Sep 29, 2010)

Cloner looks good man, as well as the Mexi Sativa and Delilah Jr.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Hindu Kush X AK47 Day 24*


----------



## machnak (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking nice Bill! Any luck with Santa Clones


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 30, 2010)

N-i-c-e!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 30, 2010)

machnak said:


> Looking nice Bill! Any luck with Santa Clones


Yeah, just have to get the funds to do it


----------



## machnak (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice, i can tell they are loving the sun, and the way they a being cared for.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 30, 2010)

that akxhindu kush looks very short and stocky a very goo trait


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have 2 plants, same strain, same soil, same watering schedule, different containers. 1 is in a 2 gal smart pot, and 1 is in a normal square plastic container. Now look and see if there is a difference between the two 








#1






#2


----------



## machnak (Sep 30, 2010)

Speaks for itself.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 30, 2010)

Next time you take a close video try the macro setting after you got in the camera mode. Worked for me.

Woops, did it again. replied to last post on first page. duh.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 30, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Next time you take a close video try the macro setting after you got in the camera mode. Worked for me.
> 
> Woops, did it again. replied to last post on first page. duh.


It's all good Cruze, I learned already that I am a still photography kinda guy


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 30, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I have 2 plants, same strain, same soil, same watering schedule, different containers. 1 is in a 2 gal smart pot, and 1 is in a normal square plastic container. Now look and see if there is a difference between the two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he smart pot plant does look a lil bigger but not every thing is the same you have one in a 2 gallon and the one in the square pot is im pretty sure 2.6 liters witch is not even half the size of the smart pot thus meaning the smart pot had more room for the roots. it would be more fair if they were both in 2 gallon pots, but i still think smart pots are the way to go, ive never used them but want to once i grow again


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 30, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> he smart pot plant does look a lil bigger but not every thing is the same you have one in a 2 gallon and the one in the square pot is im pretty sure 2.6 liters witch is not even half the size of the smart pot thus meaning the smart pot had more room for the roots. it would be more fair if they were both in 2 gallon pots, but i still think smart pots are the way to go, ive never used them but want to once i grow again


Very True, so I will redo it,  and this time use the same size containers.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 1, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I have 2 plants, same strain, same soil, same watering schedule, different containers. 1 is in a 2 gal smart pot, and 1 is in a normal square plastic container. Now look and see if there is a difference between the two
> 
> 
> 
> ...





billcollector99 said:


> Very True, so I will redo it,  and this time use the same size containers.


im sure the smart pot will still do better or at least be better to the roots, i just thought that mabye the pot size had someting to do with it. i didnt mean to sound like a party pooper if i did.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see what it does for Delilah 2!  Great comparison bill


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Oct 1, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> *Hindu Kush X AK47 Day 24*


So about how tall is this pretty little thing? Mine arent growin for shit, but they look nice and healthy! Is she a girl?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 1, 2010)

She is 4.5 " tall right now


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Oct 1, 2010)

That makes me feel a little better...Mine are about 3-3.5 inches and they are 20 days old today.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 1, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> That makes me feel a little better...Mine are about 3-3.5 inches and they are 20 days old today.


How bout some pics D2g


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 1, 2010)

So Delilah Jr's roots are growing out the bottom of the 3 gallon GeoPot


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 1, 2010)

I cut down the smaller of the 2 sour afghani's. She looked done to me, took about 2 minutes to trim her, lol. 18 grams wet weight.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 1, 2010)

She looks sticky. That's going to be some nice smoke there.


----------



## machnak (Oct 1, 2010)

Fuck yea Bill, looks real' nice. :Weed:


----------



## bajafox (Oct 2, 2010)

thanks for the samples bill  I'll let you know what's up with my friend, if not I'll stop by for sure this week


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 2, 2010)

bajafox said:


> thanks for the samples bill  I'll let you know what's up with my friend, if not I'll stop by for sure this week


 Sounds good to me  I'm excited now for the next round of G-13 to be finished. I enjoyed the high very much.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 2, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> So Delilah Jr's roots are growing out the bottom of the 3 gallon GeoPot


its ok all my plants did that, its not a bad thing and the air will prune them for you unless they sit inwater under neath


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 2, 2010)

G-13 in flower







E-Dawg







Jack Herer



















White Rhino X Northern Lights Day 6







Privae Reserve Clone, re-vegging







HKAK












HKAK and G-13 clone


----------



## machnak (Oct 2, 2010)

All looking nice and healthy!


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 2, 2010)

man they all look so good and healthy, the revegger is gonna have some crazy branching goin on but i like the way they grow makes good for some xtreme lst


----------



## machnak (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice pipe in the second to last picture as well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks like Annie is indeed Andrew, and I dont have a separate setup to flower him in safety...


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 3, 2010)

Damn! I just found out the PW is also male.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 3, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Looks like Annie is indeed Andrew, and I dont have a separate setup to flower him in safety...


that is so shity he did look so good when we thought it was a she


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 3, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> he did look so good when we thought it was a she


HAHA @ out of context quotes


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 3, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> HAHA @ out of context quotes


what???? i dont understand


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 3, 2010)

take a second look at your post mcp, and think of it out of context, and you will see what he finds funny, lol.

[video=youtube;kRopmfinsWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk[/video]


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 3, 2010)

I was thinking that if someone only read that post. and didnt know the context of the conversation. It could be funny...


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *mcpurple*  
he did look so good when we thought it was a she



nattyhead357 said:


> HAHA @ out of context quotes


That was just too funny, you beat me to it Natty rofl


----------



## bajafox (Oct 4, 2010)

bill, I never heard back from my friend so I'm probably going to stop by tomorrow

I decided to keep the rest of the G13 too so I'll bring you some more samples


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 4, 2010)

bajafox said:


> bill, I never heard back from my friend so I'm probably going to stop by tomorrow
> 
> I decided to keep the rest of the G13 too so I'll bring you some more samples


 Shitty he never called you back, but its okay, cause I am low on meds anyway. Just hit me up.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 4, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> I was thinking that if someone only read that post. and didnt know the context of the conversation. It could be funny...


haha ya that is pretty funny i now understand. good catch


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 4, 2010)

So looks like I got 7 g's even off the 1st Sour D X Afghani


----------



## bajafox (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice! Let me know when you wake up, gonna bring your meds back and some G13 samples


----------



## machnak (Oct 5, 2010)

Wanna stop by here too?


----------



## bajafox (Oct 5, 2010)

hahaha, sure! I'm dying to play some craps, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 6, 2010)

Not much to update, everything is growing, so i guess that is a good sign. The rain was pretty brutal this morning, Mexi looked pretty tore up from it.

Here is some pics I took yesterday


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 6, 2010)

the mexi doesn't ook to bad from the rain, and the plant in pic 7 almost looks purple, it is very dark colored


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 6, 2010)

That would be the HK X AK with the dark ass leaves, she is a beautiful plant, and I can't wait to grow some more  *hint hint*


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 6, 2010)

i was wondering witch stain it was, looks like it is gonna turn in to some great buds here soon


----------



## machnak (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll talk to Santa, did you talk to him about clones? 

Should be able to get some out this week.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 6, 2010)

machnak said:


> I'll talk to Santa, did you talk to him about clones?
> 
> Should be able to get some out this week.


Still working on the logistics. Transportation is an issue right now as well.


----------



## machnak (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok, keep me updated. But I'll get some out this week bud.  I wish Santa would come and see me...Natty and DoinIt!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 6, 2010)

Speaking of D2g, havent seen her around much lately...


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 6, 2010)

oops... i forgot. lol... Santa promised bill some presents but he's a lazy sack of shit


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 6, 2010)

No hurries, not like they are gonna go bad or something


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 6, 2010)

More pics from today


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 6, 2010)

what type fo thread did you use making those smart pots? fishing line?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just regular sewing thread with a double stitch.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 6, 2010)

The Hindu Kush smells just like really strong catpiss, but totally in a good way  I cant wait to see some good size buds on her 

Also added some more lights to the veg cab, upping to a total of 308 watts


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 7, 2010)

That Mexi is getting enormous. Hope it makes it to the end with no problems. I noticed one of my plants this season had a cat piss smell to it. I was wondering if one of my cats pissed on it, but that would be out of character. Weird smell for a plant, that's for sure.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 7, 2010)

That Mexi plant is pretty damn big, it's unfortunate his fence wasn't high enough to let it grow

Can't wait to roll some blunts with her, right bill?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2010)

bajafox said:


> That Mexi plant is pretty damn big, it's unfortunate his fence wasn't high enough to let it grow
> 
> Can't wait to roll some blunts with her, right bill?


To solve the fence problem, I have plans to invest in a greenhouse in the near future, my father in law was a handyman/fine carpentry worker, and my dad is a contractor so I think building it shouldn't be too hard, it is just a matter of getting the funds in place.

Absolutely gonna roll some blunts 

And Pablo, yeah I hope she finishes ok, I am having some issues with the worms right now, but I think I can get it under control. Its a nonstop fight with those fuckers, and you cant let off for one bit.


----------



## machnak (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice flowers man all kinds. 

I love that cat piss smell lol, I'm a weirdo!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2010)

machnak said:


> Nice flowers man all kinds.
> 
> I love that cat piss smell lol, I'm a weirdo!


 I bought the mums so that I could try to get my girl interested in gardening, lets hope it works, (fingers crossed)


----------



## machnak (Oct 7, 2010)

I got my fingers crossed! I bought morning glory's, sweet peas, and Iris' to try and get my fiance into it....now I just have the seeds sitting here. Hope you have better luck than I!!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 7, 2010)

That would be awesome, can't wait to see it come together


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2010)

bajafox said:


> That would be awesome, can't wait to see it come together


Those bubba cuts are growing roots like mad, some will be ready for soil manana. You interested?


----------



## machnak (Oct 7, 2010)

I am,


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2010)

machnak said:


> I am,


yea yea yeahh, I know. Lol. Just a little harder to get them to you then to him  But I'm working on it, I swear.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 7, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Those bubba cuts are growing roots like mad, some will be ready for soil manana. You interested?


I'll take one for sure. My cloner is full right now, I need to take at least 2 out so I can throw 2 AG cuttings in there and flower her, I'll have room in my veg tent when I do


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I'll take one for sure. My cloner is full right now, I need to take at least 2 out so I can throw 2 AG cuttings in there and flower her, I'll have room in my veg tent when I do


 I was thinking you could have like 3 or 4 of them...


----------



## stonesour (Oct 7, 2010)

bill, your journal is getting pretty rediculously big....LOL. 18,000 views, 1705 replies...DAMN.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2010)

stonesour said:


> bill, your journal is getting pretty rediculously big....LOL. 18,000 views, 1705 replies...DAMN.


yeah but about 700 of the posts belong to me, lol. I enjoy putting up pics


----------



## stonesour (Oct 7, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> yeah but about 700 of the posts belong to me, lol. I enjoy putting up pics


We love looking at them!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> So two of the Sour Diesel X Afghani Seedlings i had in 12/12 showed their pistils. Also one of my outdoor bagseeds (the one on the left) Also showed her pistils, and she is gonna be a big ass bitch, lol.


Looks like I have done my math wrong, If Mexi showed sex on 8/13, then she has been flowering for 55 days now - or almost 8 weeks - I wonder how much longer till she is done??

Also if I count the time of 12/12 it took for her to show sex, that would make it 68 days, or almost 10 weeks... how am I supposed to count it? I am defintely leaning towards taking a sample off her now considering she could be close to done.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 7, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Looks like I have done my math wrong, If Mexi showed sex on 8/13, then she has been flowering for 55 days now - or almost 8 weeks - I wonder how much longer till she is done??
> 
> Also if I count the time of 12/12 it took for her to show sex, that would make it 68 days, or almost 10 weeks... how am I supposed to count it? I am defintely leaning towards taking a sample off her now considering she could be close to done.


i count flowering days as soon as i flip the lights to 12/12 in an indoor grow but since its outdoor i dont think keeping track of flowering time should be done cuz you dont really know when t started. this being said i would chop when the plant looks ripe, meaning very few white pistils left, no clear or some clear but mostly amber and cloudy trichs. im sure you know when a plant is ripe


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i count flowering days as soon as i flip the lights to 12/12 in an indoor grow but since its outdoor i dont think keeping track of flowering time should be done cuz you dont really know when t started. this being said i would chop when the plant looks ripe, meaning very few white pistils left, no clear or some clear but mostly amber and cloudy trichs. im sure you know when a plant is ripe


so at a minimum she has been flowering for 8 weeks then.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 7, 2010)

I would let it go another 10 days from what I saw but I'm no expert...


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I would let it go another 10 days from what I saw but I'm no expert...


 I was thinking of doing a staggered harvest with her... maybe ill take that sample today then.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 7, 2010)

mmmm clones.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 7, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> so at a minimum she has been flowering for 8 weeks then.





mcpurple said:


> i count flowering days as soon as i flip the lights to 12/12 in an indoor grow but since its outdoor i dont think keeping track of flowering time should be done cuz you dont really know when t started. this being said i would chop when the plant looks ripe, meaning very few white pistils left, no clear or some clear but mostly amber and cloudy trichs. im sure you know when a plant is ripe


i start counting flowering from the day i see pistils clustering which for me is usually 8-10 days after i switch to 12/12(with clones) from seed it takes a bit longer. and bill a staggering harvest is always a good idea, you get a tast of the same girls at different levels of maturity.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 7, 2010)

> you get a tast of the same girls at different levels of maturity


 
sounds good


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 7, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i start counting flowering from the day i see pistils clustering which for me is usually 8-10 days after i switch to 12/12(with clones) from seed it takes a bit longer. and bill a staggering harvest is always a good idea, you get a tast of the same girls at different levels of maturity.


well when i grow with clones they always have pistils before flowering cuz they are already mature, and i usally try not to flower untill the preflower pistils show so when i switch to 12/12 they are already showing. every one counts the way they want thought it is really personal preference. theri was some one i think it was UB but not sure who we discussed this with and he said thatas soon as the lights go 12/12 indoors than that is when flowering starts cuz the chemicals and compounds start to change within the first 12 hours of dark


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Pics of Mexi, and the Sour Afghani


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 7, 2010)

pics and plant look great, i like that small afgani, i like the way single colaed plants look. and the mexi looks like it could go quite a bit longer.
in pic 2 on the left side of the bud i see a brown spot if you didnt see it you might want to check it out if you can remember witch part of the plant it was


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> pics and plant look great, i like that small afgani, i like the way single colaed plants look. and the mexi looks like it could go quite a bit longer.
> in pic 2 on the left side of the bud i see a brown spot if you didnt see it you might want to check it out if you can remember witch part of the plant it was


I know exactly what spot you are talking about... fucking caterpillars...


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 7, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I know exactly what spot you are talking about... fucking caterpillars...


ok glad you knew it was theri, i was just givin a heads up if you didnt. i should have known that you are on top of things though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 8, 2010)

The first Bubba cutting went into soil today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 8, 2010)

Are you using FFOF now?


----------



## machnak (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm sure they will do just fine in soil now Bill, my fingers are crossed for ya brotha.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, Nice fat buds man.
Is that mexi or the sour?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 9, 2010)

Mexi  she is maturing nicely.


----------



## machnak (Oct 9, 2010)

Hell yea man, I'm coming 2 weels after you cut her down.  lol


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 9, 2010)

Should call that a "Popeye" bud. Looks like one of his massive forearms. lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 9, 2010)

nice! that is turning out awesome!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 10, 2010)

Caterpillars are evil, and shouldnt exist.

On that note Mexi is coming down tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## machnak (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh no way man! Sorry dude!!!!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 10, 2010)

catipillars are the reason AIDS exist...


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 10, 2010)

It is okay though, I got colas the size of elephant dicks, lol.


----------



## machnak (Oct 10, 2010)

ahahahahaha, that's a good thing.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 10, 2010)

Ah, that's it. I've seen you at the Plank. (Kidding!) Damn, those are awesome colas. Good job.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 10, 2010)

By the way, the Chargers need a new special teams coach.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 10, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> By the way, the Chargers need a new special teams coach.


 Agreed. I can't believe the bullshit they have been pulling!!!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 10, 2010)

They need an entire new special teams IMO, today fucking sucked


----------



## machnak (Oct 10, 2010)

Well they look nice, fat fucking buds!


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 10, 2010)

wow they look so much bigger now that they are off the plant, looks like a good yield from her and good smoke as well


----------



## bajafox (Oct 11, 2010)

She will produce many blunts for bill and I to smoke  Just in time for UFC 121, lol


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice Bill. Very nice! Hey...is that ink on your right arm? I see something peeking out under the sleeve. Sorry. I'm a fan of tatts. Maybe we should change the group name to tattoo'ed growers. ha!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 11, 2010)

Im ink free though...


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 11, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> Im ink free though...


Screwed, blued or tattoo'ed growers? I was kidding anyhow. I'm sure some of the others are ink free too. Hey, we can come down your way and Mach can fix that "ink free" problem. lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 11, 2010)

Im down. (no homo)


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 11, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> Ah, that's it. I've seen you at the Plank. (Kidding!) Damn, those are awesome colas. Good job.


The plank huh, you go there?


----------



## machnak (Oct 11, 2010)

Tattoos? Man fuck those things what kind of people mess with that!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 11, 2010)

machnak said:


> Tattoos? Man fuck those things what kind of people mess with that!


Seriously, why taint Gods creation? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 11, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Nice Bill. Very nice! Hey...is that ink on your right arm? I see something peeking out under the sleeve. Sorry. I'm a fan of tatts. Maybe we should change the group name to tattoo'ed growers. ha!


That's actually not me in the picture. It is my friend, and he is a lot smaller than me so the nugs looked better.

However, i do have some work done on myself as well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 11, 2010)

A shot of Mexi after last night. We only harvested her main tops...


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 11, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Seriously, why taint Gods creation? lol


It's a blank canvas that is to be decorated. With that said...I'm already planning my next side piece. lol



billcollector99 said:


> A shot of Mexi after last night. We only harvested her main tops...


Mexi looks like a fence jumper. Good thing you are a strict border patrol. That's a big girl!


----------



## machnak (Oct 11, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Seriously, why taint Gods creation? lol



Haha, Jesus had tattoos...just google it! lol


She still looks good Bill, hows the lower half look? MURDERER!!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea but we're not Jesus, lol

I don't know about anyone else but that plant still looks the same size to me, haha


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 11, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> The plank huh, you go there?


I worked in IB years ago, and I went there once around 1994 or so. If I recall, it smelled of urine and vomit and looked like it could get a bit rough at night. Haven't been back since.


----------



## machnak (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh shit I didn't even notice hahaha! Man I'm higher than I thought.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 11, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> If I recall, it smelled of urine and vomit and looked like it could get a bit rough at night.


 You nailed it to a T, lol.

But you can't beat their $10 margarita pitchers, $5 beer pitchers, and 2.50 rum and cokes.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 11, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> But you can't beat their $10 margarita pitchers, $5 beer pitchers, and 2.50 rum and cokes.


Those are the kind of deals that lead to the smell of piss and vomit, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 11, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Those are the kind of deals that lead to the smell of piss and vomit, lol


I guess so, TBH i am not much of a drinker these days so I only go every once in a while, and usually I am bored out of my mind there. I would much rather be at home smoking a bowl


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 11, 2010)

Enjoy 

[video=youtube;m5gkejCmScA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5gkejCmScA[/video]


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 11, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Enjoy


I did! Thank you.


----------



## machnak (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh fuck yea Bill! Video gives the buds a nice fat look.  Or maybe they are just fat as fuck...one of the two.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ha! good idea, a trimming vid. 
Yes, she sure is one sexy Mex.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 11, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> It's a blank canvas that is to be decorated. With that said...I'm already planning my next side piece. lol


i love tattoos i only have one but will get many more when i have the cash to do so, i want most of my body covered in tats, but nothing on the neck,face, pretty mcuh no where that cant be covered up to look for work.
and great video bill, the mexi looks very dank


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 11, 2010)

Those scissors look like they are nice to work with. I like mine, but it's cool to see what works for other folks. How much were those?

By the way, was that you trimming? (I've been guilty of assuming a fellow poster was a guy - when in fact she was a girl).


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 11, 2010)

No just a friend of mine, she enjoys trimming, so I let her help. The scissors cost like 4 bucks at Gorilla Gardeners in chula vista


----------



## bajafox (Oct 11, 2010)

Turned out pretty good bill, can't wait to see them dried and cured


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 11, 2010)

Check out the pistils on this lady


----------



## machnak (Oct 11, 2010)

Pink!  Hell yea man.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 11, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Check out the pistils on this lady


ooooh. ahhhh
i love plants that have colored pistils looks very cool


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 11, 2010)

Updated the veg cab. Clockwise from top left is G-13, G-13, Private Reserve, bubba kush x 3, and edawg x2


----------



## stonesour (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice trim on that mexi, wish I could talk my wife into trimming for me...lol


----------



## bajafox (Oct 12, 2010)

Those pistils look cool! I wonder why her mom and sister didn't/don't have some...


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Silent Running (Oct 12, 2010)

That girl blew up big time. She looks great Bill.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 12, 2010)

u said you are running it with 18 hours light?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 12, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> u said you are running it with 18 hours light?


24/0 no dark time for her


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 12, 2010)

hmmm... maybe i should do that...


----------



## machnak (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking good Bill, getting fatter and fatter.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 12, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> 24/0 no dark time for her


 I've ran af(s) at 24/0....20/4 and 18/6 and it seems they like 24/0 - 20/4 the best. Of course, I've only done it with low ryders. My current LRs I put into 12/12 and they were barely growing. I put them back out into the veg area under 20/4 and they are doing much better. I don't know anything about the hkxak (other than what males look like) but I would venture to say they would do better under 20/4. And from the looks of you girl....she's digging 24/0.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 13, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> I've ran af(s) at 24/0....20/4 and 18/6 and it seems they like 24/0 - 20/4 the best. Of course, I've only done it with low ryders. My current LRs I put into 12/12 and they were barely growing. I put them back out into the veg area under 20/4 and they are doing much better. I don't know anything about the hkxak (other than what males look like) but I would venture to say they would do better under 20/4. And from the looks of you girl....she's digging 24/0.


agreed, ive vegged under 24/0, 20/4 and 18/6 and when on a 24 hours lights on i noticed they grew much faster, some argue that it is not good for the roots but i never had probs with roots except them growing to much for the pot


----------



## bajafox (Oct 13, 2010)

I have to use 16/8 because we use those 8 hours to sleep... But when we move I plan to use 18/6


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well Within 1 day of 24/0 I can already tell a difference from 12/12...


----------



## machnak (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm going with 18/6 now, but may go to 20/4...so we shall see soon.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 13, 2010)

16/8 is the new 18/6, lol


----------



## machnak (Oct 13, 2010)

Hahaha, I ran that for a little while back when LS, TW, and MK were vegging...I didn't seem to like it and neither did they.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 13, 2010)

whats up billcollector...how much did you get off the outdoor mexi?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> Well Within 1 day of 24/0 I can already tell a difference from 12/12...


Long ass day... Mexi is down and trimmed, pics in the am, it started raining again tonight, good thing i decided to chop. Some minor damage from caterpillars but not too bad. Going to run errands in the am.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> 16/8 is the new 18/6, lol


Some strains flower with more than 12 hours of light, like around 14-15 hours, possibly being at 16/8 is confusing the plants...


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 14, 2010)

Damn Bill, nice plants! Those fat colas are really impressive 
Congrats on partial harvest and fuck all the caterpillars...


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Oct 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> She will produce many blunts for bill and I to smoke  Just in time for UFC 121, lol


I LOVE ufc!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Some strains flower with more than 12 hours of light, like around 14-15 hours, possibly being at 16/8 is confusing the plants...


I'd like to go 18/6 as soon as we move but I vegged the AG and RL for 2 months with no preflowers and the RL for 6 weeks. I know I'm border line but until we move I can't keep my lights on longer than 16hrs...


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 14, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Going to run errands in the am.


IM me before you go if you get a chance


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

hey bill, the next feeding I do will include that Shooting Powder, let me know if you want me to mix you up a batch, don't know if you have one or not. I finally figured out how to use it, I think, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I'd like to go 18/6 as soon as we move but I vegged the AG and RL for 2 months with no preflowers and the RL for 6 weeks. I know I'm border line but until we move I can't keep my lights on longer than 16hrs...


No worries man, i was just thinking shit in my head, and that sounded like a good explanation, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 14, 2010)

thats alot of fucking weed man


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 14, 2010)

Da-yummmmm


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 14, 2010)

very nice Bill, i noticed there is a few darker branchs in theri, are those ones more dry or just darker for some reason?


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

great harvest bill!



DoinIt2Gether said:


> I LOVE ufc!


free fights this Saturday


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> very nice Bill, i noticed there is a few darker branchs in theri, are those ones more dry or just darker for some reason?


The darker ones are ones that i cut a couple of days ago, so yeah they have been drying longer, good eye McP


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 14, 2010)

I like Tito...then he left. Then I like Chuck and he became an ass. I still like the little Hawaiian guy. And if I wasn't 2 pulls pass baked, I'd recall his name.


HA! BJ Penn. Just remembered as I was hitting post.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

BJ Penn is still my favorite, Tito is fighting next week against Matt Hamill and Tito will always be one of my favorites. 

The fight I'm looking forward to the most is the possibility of the first ever heavy weight Mexican-American champion of the world when Cain Velasquez fights Brock Lesnar next week. If Cain wins I will celebrate as I would if the Chargers won the superbowl, hahaha


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks great Bill. That was a lot of work. Good to see that huge plant cross the finish line, particularly with the weird season we've had.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> Looks great Bill. That was a lot of work. Good to see that huge plant cross the finish line, particularly with the weird season we've had.


 Thanks Pablo, congrats on your harvest as well  I watched an awesome movie last night called "Sins of Our Fathers" you should check it out


----------



## stonesour (Oct 15, 2010)

Are you guys talking about Tito Ortiz??? That guys a jack ass and cant fight, BJ penn is the protigy for real. That guy is bad ass. Sorry Bill when people start talking UFC I have to throw my two cents in...lol


----------



## bajafox (Oct 15, 2010)

Tito may be a jackass but he won and held the belt for a long time. He's been all about the money ever since but he's still fun to watch, this fight against Hamill will make him or break him, if he doesn't finish Hamill, which is nearly impossible unless you're Jon Jones, it will most likely go to decision with Tito taking the edge.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 15, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> I like Tito...then he left. Then I like Chuck and he became an ass. I still like the little Hawaiian guy. And if I wasn't 2 pulls pass baked, I'd recall his name.
> 
> 
> HA! BJ Penn. Just remembered as I was hitting post.


tito is my or was my favorite as well, sam e as chuck liddel but my all time favorite fighter has to be GSP he is truely one of the best.
and brock lesner should go back to wrestling i dont even like to watch him fight


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL say that to Lesnars face LOL that mans the size of a city bus!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2010)

I would gladly say that to his face, maybe he would get mad enough to hit me, then I could sue his ass. Lol.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 15, 2010)

Gonna be hard to sue from your grave! lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Gonna be hard to sue from your grave! lol


Thats cool, my son will be a millionare


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2010)

So the weather has been really crappy lately, our summer is over i think. I decided to do a little rearranging, moved my veg dresser into my back room, made it light proof, and I started using the 400 w hps again for the ladies that are on 12/12 [ G-13 (2), Jack Herer, WRxNL, and 1 mystery polyploid strain(E-Dawg). ]

Here are some pics 


Jack Herer






Jack Herer and a milk jug for size reference







E-Dawg and Jack Herer







G-13 and E-dawg







G-13


----------



## bajafox (Oct 15, 2010)

Are you using that Purple Maxx? How can two identical plants be so different?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Are you using that Purple Maxx? How can two identical plants be so different?


That is the crazy part, I didn't use any of it...


----------



## bajafox (Oct 15, 2010)

that's weird but cool


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2010)

bajafox said:


> that's weird but cool


 Maybe it's the soil, i dunno


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 15, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> LOL say that to Lesnars face LOL that mans the size of a city bus!


 he doubt he would do much, but then again i dont thin ki would do that im about the size of one of his legs.



bajafox said:


> Gonna be hard to sue from your grave! lol


na maybe just a hole in his face kinda like the guy ib punisher



bajafox said:


> Are you using that Purple Maxx? How can two identical plants be so different?


i would say it was a different pheno but it was from a cutting right?
also it could be that she had some growing time outdoors if i am correct this may very well be why the different color pistils.

and the plants are lookin great bill


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah I talked to my budtender, and he said the different conditions alone could bring out different traits in the plant, plus I have used a wide combination of nutes on her, so I can't attribute it to one specific reason yet.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 16, 2010)

That G13 looks awesome, Bill. Looking forward to seeing her bulk up. Time to watch UFC. I've been watching since Tank Abbott and Shamrock were in the mix. I'd see Ken in the office building I worked in back in the late '90's, early 2000's. I'm guessing his lawyers were there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2010)

No exact numbers on Mexi yet, but it's looking like I got just over 15 oz from her.  Pics in a bit.

Edit: After re weighing and separating, looks like I hit 1 lb even.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 17, 2010)

sounds like a great harvest to me great job BC99


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 17, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> sounds like a great harvest to me great job BC99


Thanks man, I am pretty happy right now, I got way more than I expected


----------



## machnak (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking good Bill, nice weight on the Sexi-Mexi.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 18, 2010)

She smells as sexy as she looks 

Thanks for the samples, I'll have some CT and probably an RL clone for you in about a week


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2010)

Fuck I want some clones!!!! How are you rooting them again Baja?


----------



## bajafox (Oct 18, 2010)

That bubbleponics one bill and I made


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok cool. Thanks man! I had good luck with my bubble cloner earlier, now it's almost a week and a half and no roots yet. 

I'm using Thrive Alive B-1 and Super Thrive...I hate waiting for roots.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 18, 2010)

Im just using Clonex, the heat really slowed things down but as soon as it cooled off almost every cutting has shown roots.


Bill gave back an Edawg clone today and also handed me a BK clone  His plants look amazing too


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hindu Kush Auto day 42 from seed


----------



## bajafox (Oct 19, 2010)

Just rolled a Sexi-Mexi joint 

Good shit my friend, I definitely want some more, it's almost a shame we can't smoke it all, hahaha


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 19, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Just rolled a Sexi-Mexi joint
> 
> Good shit my friend, I definitely want some more, it's almost a shame we can't smoke it all, hahaha


 Well... we could smoke it all, but it would take a long time, lol


----------



## machnak (Oct 19, 2010)

Auto looks fucking bomb.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 19, 2010)

machnak said:


> Auto looks fucking bomb.


Why thank you. Two times.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 19, 2010)

damn i can't wait till i have that!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Btw, I am giving her full dose nutes, with no burn... she is a hearty little plant. I can't wait to grow some more like her


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 19, 2010)

looking good...about how tall is she?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 19, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> looking good...about how tall is she?


I'd say around 8 1/2. She didnt get very tall, but she has been under cfls a majority of the time. Very branchy for being so short, which i like, has a very distinct cat urine smell.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 23, 2010)

Let me know what you think of my idea for tonight


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah ill call you in a bit.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 31, 2010)

An update is long overdue.... Pics and a video up tomorrow gang.


----------



## machnak (Oct 31, 2010)

Same for me if I get a day off! I have lots to update.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 31, 2010)

Lets see that Rocklocks balls, lol... Didn't get to take pics before dropping IT off


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2010)

Its been a while since i did this last, shit has been crazy busy around here.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 3, 2010)

dam they all look so good, the plant in pic 6 looks to be a lil hungy though. and the plan in 25 looks to have some fat lil nugs on her


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks man, #6 is the Jack Herer, kind of a picky plant, and i forgot to water for a couple of days and she is still recovering. #25 is the Hindu Kush AK auto, probably going to finidh in about 10 days I am thinking, a very short stocky plant,


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 4, 2010)

Rocklock and G-13 breeding project, "G-Rock"


----------



## Silent Running (Nov 4, 2010)

Love the update. Really digging pic 16 and 18.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 4, 2010)

Started framing the green house yesterday/last night. Got two walls done. Gonna do the rest today


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 4, 2010)

how long do outdoor plants go downin south cali. all the plants here have been harvested unless in a green house


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 4, 2010)

I dont know man, but we are still having summer time weather, and will probably stay like this till the beginning of the year, so we shall see.


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 5, 2010)

you started your greeenhouse build & didn't post any pics...... Pics!!! I demand Pics!!!! rofl j/k It would be nice to be able to follow along on your build, though.


----------



## machnak (Nov 5, 2010)

Everything looks nice, glad to see the Auto almost done, what do you think you'll yield off of her? G-13 and Rocklock look nice man!

Good shit Bill.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm thinking 10 grams off the auto dried weight. I'm calling it now. lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Nov 5, 2010)

haha! lets hope for a half at least man...


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 5, 2010)

aim high and expect low. this way either way your happy in the end


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 6, 2010)

Given that she is an auto, I am not expecting much at all. Never was. All that I ask is the smoke is dank, lol. Since she is all gonna be personal smoke, the weight isnt too important to me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hindu Kush AK47 Day 62 from seed


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 6, 2010)

what a fat lil bitch she is


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 6, 2010)

nice...she looks frosty


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 6, 2010)

yeah she is. got chopped today, wet weight 40 grams


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 7, 2010)

So i got the green house framed and up where its gonna sit. Gonna work on it some more tommorow. Also made some hash with the trim from sexi mexi, I got about a half ounce of hash from the rest of the trim.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2010)

Greenhouse Pics, and Amnesia

















Group Shot


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 8, 2010)

how much trim did you use to make 1/2 oz of hash


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2010)

to be honest, i forgot to weigh it before i did it, but if i had to guesstimate it would be somewhere around 2 0z


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 8, 2010)

Everything looks really good man, +REP!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay so here are some pics of the rest of the ladies.


Amnesia Clone - Still in veg












Jack Herer 4 weeks flower












Alien Dog clone







(3) Pre 98 BK clones












G-13 37 days flowering

















Private Reserve 21 days flower


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 8, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> to be honest, i forgot to weigh it before i did it, but if i had to guesstimate it would be somewhere around 2 0z


right on that is a good amount of hash for 2 ozs of trim. what form of hash making do you use. i made some hash the other day as well, i had 2 ozs of good trim, i used 1 to make hash using the gumby method and i did 2 runs with it and got 5 grams of really good hash, then i did the dry screen method with the other oz and got about 9 grams of great hash i always seem to get more using the dry screen method and it is much less time consuming and laboring. i would like to try with the bubbles bags though, i have never used them and would like to see if it gets more then the dry screen.

and the plants are looking great is the alien dog the name of the strain?
also the G13 is looking really good and she looks like she will have some nice fat colas


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah it is a Cali Connections strain, Alien Dog V.2 

alien technology is a strain that came from a small village in Afghanistan via a USA solider, its a pure landrace strain and super frosty like "the white", is a land race afghan line , don't have a region or village name to go with it, it was a handful of beans brought back to the us . is all i can comment

Alien Dog

Alien Dog (alien technology x chemdog d)

Alien Dog is a meeting of authentic chemdog d x to a pure land race afghani hash plant named Alien Technology for the amazing amount of resin it produces. You will find smells ranging from


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 9, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah it is a Cali Connections strain, Alien Dog V.2
> 
> alien technology is a strain that came from a small village in Afghanistan via a USA solider, its a pure landrace strain and super frosty like "the white", is a land race afghan line , don't have a region or village name to go with it, it was a handful of beans brought back to the us . is all i can comment
> 
> ...


sounds like a very nice strain.


----------



## machnak (Nov 9, 2010)

Jack looks dope man.  Nice Greenhouse you got started too man! I can't fucking wait to have a backyard.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> right on that is a good amount of hash for 2 ozs of trim. what form of hash making do you use. i made some hash the other day as well, i had 2 ozs of good trim, i used 1 to make hash using the gumby method and i did 2 runs with it and got 5 grams of really good hash, then i did the dry screen method with the other oz and got about 9 grams of great hash i always seem to get more using the dry screen method and it is much less time consuming and laboring. i would like to try with the bubbles bags though, i have never used them and would like to see if it gets more then the dry screen.
> 
> and the plants are looking great is the alien dog the name of the strain?
> also the G13 is looking really good and she looks like she will have some nice fat colas


I probably didnt make the hash the proper way, kind of combined the gumby method with the bubble bag method, lol. I used a paint stirrer attached to a power drill, and then used a variety of different screens to filter it out. After re-weighing the hash it shrank to 12 grams, but it is completely dry now. 

I have a question, can i mix hash directly in to butter to make cannabutter? and if so, how much hash should i use for a pound of butter, usually i use 1 0z of trim for a pound of butter.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Nov 9, 2010)

ak grown would probably be a good source to answer that Q


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 9, 2010)

im not sure on the butter Q, i have only made it once and i did not like the taste of it i am not really a mediable fan though either. i would think you could just melt the butter and add the hash if it was in powder form and then stir and let it harden. but i am not sure so dont go on what i said


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 9, 2010)

do you clarifying your butter?..man it makes it smell and tastes sweet!..try a 1/2 gram to a gram for a stick just to see how they are then adjust from there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2010)

Aghh too late, I just made a pound of butter with 10 grams of hash. guess we will have to wait and see now how strong they are.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 10, 2010)

hopefully yhey are to strong rather then not strong enough


----------



## bajafox (Nov 10, 2010)

Make sure you make plenty of space for a nice tall sativa aka Acapulco Gold! You did a damn good job on the Sexi Mexi, let's see what you can do with an AG


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 10, 2010)

they should be plenty strong..let us know


----------



## machnak (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm sure it will be some gooooood shit.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2010)

So I have some bad news, one of my g-13 clones has turned hermie on me... im gonna let it finish in isolation with the rocklock. Also I have a feeling that the 2nd WRxNL is also going to be a hermie. On th bright side, the Eidawg clone from baja is performing outstanding, she is starting to get a very dark purple hue to her...


----------



## bajafox (Nov 11, 2010)

Good and bad news...that G13 was looking beautiful man... 

On the bright side I know that EDAWG will be something special, just wish I hadn't ruined the feeding schedule on the mom or we might have known what she was


----------



## machnak (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry about all the Gaga's Bill.  No possible sprays you can use to stop them from going hermie? 

EDAWG....mmmmm.  Can't wait to see her fully ripe. Maybe mother her since Baja lost his? Or just keep her long enough to get a few clones and mother one of them?


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 12, 2010)

machnak said:


> Sorry about all the Gaga's Bill.  No possible sprays you can use to stop them from going hermie?
> 
> EDAWG....mmmmm.  Can't wait to see her fully ripe. Maybe mother her since Baja lost his? Or just keep her long enough to get a few clones and mother one of them?


Dutch masters reverse stops nanners from forming any further and stops seed production. it is best used in veg just to be safe or early flower. after i discovered it i sprayed my plants hermie or not to be on the safe side


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 12, 2010)

I am gonna put them in isolation, and let them finish, they are halfway done now anyway... If they have seeds i am not too worried since it will all be personal smoke any way.

Besides nowadays mech is in high demand, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 13, 2010)

machnak said:


> Sorry about all the Gaga's Bill.  No possible sprays you can use to stop them from going hermie?
> 
> EDAWG....mmmmm.  Can't wait to see her fully ripe. Maybe mother her since Baja lost his? Or just keep her long enough to get a few clones and mother one of them?


I actually have an EDAWG back from bill and I just put her in flower yesterday


----------



## windytodai (Nov 13, 2010)

For a 400w HPS light I recommend a 3ftx3ftx3ft space. For more plants you'll definitely need more than 3ftx.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 13, 2010)

windytodai said:


> For a 400w HPS light I recommend a 3ftx3ftx3ft space. For more plants you'll definitely need more than 3ftx.


Huh??? Are you sure you posted in the right thread?


----------



## machnak (Nov 13, 2010)

Ha, always the random post.


Good shit Bill & Baja.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2010)

windytodai said:


> For a 400w HPS light I recommend a 3ftx3ftx3ft space. For more plants you'll definitely need more than 3ftx.


I think the shed that the 400 is in is 3ft x 6ft x 8ft, plus the 6ft x 8ft x 8ft greenhouse, I think i have plenty of space...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2010)

So the greenhouse is almost completely finished, I have a couple of spots I need to cover up, and then it is good to go. I'm going to leave the Rocklock, and the 2 hermied g-13's in there till they finish, and when they are done start flowering everything else in there. 

I also set up another 5 gal dwc bucket, and transferred one of the E-dawg clones into it and started her on 12/12. Lets see how she does in hydro 

Everything else is doing well, gonna put some pictures for you all.



















Private Reserve







WR NL







Jack Herer

















E-dawg clone







E-Dawg


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 13, 2010)

holy jesus the carpenter thats a sweet greenhouse!..your going to be a happy man harvest time next year.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> holy jesus the carpenter thats a sweet greenhouse!..your going to be a happy man harvest time next year.


Thanks man, I appreciate it, it's not the best construction in the world, but it will do the job i hope.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 13, 2010)

dam nice job on the GH. how much did that run you to make? the door looks to be the most expensive thing on it. i would like a green house for once i start growing weed again, but i also want one just for non MJ plants to live in in the winter. and the e dawg looks dank, looks like she is getting purple


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dam nice job on the GH. how much did that run you to make? the door looks to be the most expensive thing on it. i would like a green house for once i start growing weed again, but i also want one just for non MJ plants to live in in the winter. and the e dawg looks dank, looks like she is getting purple


Came out to about $220 including the door.


----------



## Silent Running (Nov 14, 2010)

Cool looking GH and girls are looking good.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 14, 2010)

damn bill!! It came out fucking amazing


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 14, 2010)

very clean bill, im likin that


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice granny flat. When it's empty, you can put the in-laws in it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 16, 2010)

E-dawg aka Blacberry Kush Day 45


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 16, 2010)

dam she looks good ,and the strain name fits her. she does remind me of a blackberry with the purple coming on


----------



## bajafox (Nov 16, 2010)

Actually we think it is Blackberry. The collective I got the seeds from didn't carry any color strains at the time except for Blackberry. My Edawg is also showing some signs of purple/black on the leave's, the weird thing is the mother I got them from never showed any signs of color...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 16, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Actually we think it is Blackberry. The collective I got the seeds from didn't carry any color strains at the time except for Blackberry. My Edawg is also showing some signs of purple/black on the leave's, the weird thing is the mother I got them from never showed any signs of color...


very true, tbh i have no real idea what strain she is... we were just using a little deductive reasoning. in any case, she is definitely top shelf


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice greenhouse  Plants as well...especially the purple.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 20, 2010)

Any updates??


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2010)

everything is dead. 

j/k it is hard to take pics in the rain.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

damn, i was like "DEAD!!?! WTF!! "


----------



## machnak (Nov 20, 2010)

Scared me Bill!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2010)

sorry guys, i was really high, i got some pictures taken, gonna put them up soon. The girls are taking the light rain very nicely in the greenhouse.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2010)

G-13 Day 49 12/12
















G-13 Day 35 12/12











G-13 Day 28 12/12






Bubba #1 Day 5 12/12











Bubba #2 Day 5 12/12






Bubba # 3











Bubba # 4











Overall shot of the GH







E-Dawg (Blackberry?) Day 49 12/12




































Private Reserve Week 3?





















WRxNL Day 28 
















Jack Herer Day 42 12/12


























DWC Bubba Day 17 12/12











DWC E-Dawg (Blackberry?) Day 10 12/12











Barneys Farm LSD day 3 from sprout






Edawg left, Private Reserve right


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice pics man! That Jack Herer looks awesome! Isn't the sun great!!!!


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey Bill, still lookin good! I have actually been re doing some stuff and it looks like I'm going to have about six of those orange buckets comin in the next two weeks. I already have the inserts for the tops of the buckets. I talked to a friend today and I'm hopin to end up with a mix of Super Skunk, WW x Durban poison cross, and some stuff he calls "government". I'm so excited. I gave up on the autos, I didn't even plant alot of them cuz the little fuckers are still only gettin 8 inches tall or so at the most. I'm glad to see ur still here, but where has everyone else gone?


----------



## machnak (Nov 20, 2010)

You know Bill, you grow some pretty decent bud my friend!!!  Ladies look awesome.


Is that possible Blackberry getting any of the Purple Snow Storm stuff you have? Or is the purple all genetics?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2010)

I just watered with the purple maxx for the first time 2 days ago, so she was showing color before then, I think it will help enhance the purple though. Also if you didnt notice the Jack is turning slightly purple too, which i believe to be temperature related.


----------



## machnak (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice.  Good genetics for some purple in that E-Dawg / Blackberry. Really cool looking plant.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice update bill


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 21, 2010)

great update.
have you gotten any mold yet, the plants always look wet.
also are you going to be putting a floor in the gh or no.
all the plants are looking good, specaily the blackberry


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2010)

I got mold on some of my earlier plants, the last pictures they are extremely wet because it has been raining. So far so good and no signs of mold on these ladies. I plan on filling in the bottom of the GH in gravel so that it can drain easily.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 21, 2010)

Let's chop the Rocklock tomorrow?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2010)

if you want to. we can.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2010)

So the crystals on edawg are already starting to turn amber, i took a small bottom nug off to quick dry and sample to see where she is at.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 22, 2010)

How many days is it at?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2010)

I thought 7 weeks, but it is possible it could be 8 weeks...


----------



## bajafox (Nov 23, 2010)

Well the Rocklock is at 58 days, you should be able to chop it anytime. I couldn't make it over today, I was on a mission to put all my shit away, this place was starting to look like a good candidate for that show Hoarders. 

For sure I will be by tomorrow or Wednesday but go ahead and chop that thing whenever, just be sure to save me some  I have that AG ready for you too, you'll need to transplant it soon


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2010)

Some new pics,

Blackberry:







Jack Herer







New DWC for veg







Blackberry in DWC Roots







Outside G-13


----------



## bajafox (Nov 23, 2010)

Which outside G13 is that? That's one of your clones not the one I gave you right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2010)

Correct, it is a clone of the one that you gave me. She was originally put in soil from the cloner on 9/28, then transplanted outside about 3 weeks ago, so she got a full month of veg, i LST'ed the crap out of her, so she is on;y 24" tall, but there are probably 8 or 9 tops on her.


----------



## machnak (Nov 23, 2010)

Ladies look nice! G-13 is going to be a nice yield.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 23, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Correct, it is a clone of the one that you gave me. She was originally put in soil from the cloner on 9/28, then transplanted outside about 3 weeks ago, so she got a full month of veg, i LST'ed the crap out of her, so she is on;y 24" tall, but there are probably 8 or 9 tops on her.


And that's the only one you have flowering now? The original one I gave you is the one that hermied right? Her sister is about a week from being done, been keeping my eye on her looking for male flowers like the mother but so far so good. Do you need me to bring another one? Looks like I might have 1 too many right now


By the way, here are some pics of the Blackberry Kush from where I got the seeds, but it's more than likely going to be Purple Candy Kush like he said


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh yeah, i forgot, I also started a Himalaya Blue Diesel from Short Stuff seeds, sprouted yesterday (monday) , and 3 Lowryder X White Widow, 1 of the 3 sprouted today.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 24, 2010)

I forgot to ask where you got that Himalaya Blue Diesel? I think I have one too...

Your EDAWG, G13 and Jack Herer are looking beautiful man, can't wait till we chop them down and compare your outdoor with my indoor 

BTW, Chewy KTFO as soon as we got home, I might come over more often, lol

Did you weigh the Rocklock yet? I'm going to trim what I brought home and weigh it in a bit 

And thanks for the samples


----------



## bajafox (Nov 24, 2010)

19.7 grams wet...

View attachment 1287356View attachment 1287357


----------



## machnak (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice Baja! I had a BH...til I killed it.  Was a cool plant!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2010)

3 for 3 on the Lowryder X White Widow, ages 1, 2, and 3 days old respectively. I also transplanted the Acapulco Gold into the next size container, and gave her her 1st dose of Low stress training. 
The lady in purple looks like she will be ready to come down in a week. About 10% amber now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2010)

E-Dawg aka Blackberry aka Purple Kandy Kush, aka that purple shit, lol. Day 55 flowering ( or 62) 

She looks done to me, after Baja checked it with his scope yesterday the amount of amber has mutlitplied immensely.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 26, 2010)

Chop that bitch!! She could have easily been done when I was there a few days ago. She looks amazing bc, mine is only a couple of weeks in and I hope it looks at least half as good as your does


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 26, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> E-Dawg aka Blackberry aka Purple Kandy Kush, aka that purple shit, lol. Day 55 flowering ( or 62)
> 
> She looks done to me, after Baja checked it with his scope yesterday the amount of amber has mutlitplied immensely.


BC that is such a beautiful plant man....I am amazed at the purple in there and those buds look so sweet....Very nice work. I am sub'd.


----------



## machnak (Nov 26, 2010)

Man that bitch looks dank!!!! I'd chop her.  Then show nug porn immediately after.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2010)

But not what you think.

I need to start utilizing the greenhouse to its full potential, so the G-13's are coming down. I'm going to put all the flowering ladies out in the GH, and I can't risk getting them pollinated. The biggest and the furthest along is the first one to get chopped. Here are some pics of one of it's nugs.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh so nice and fresh!!! Looks very YUMMY!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> Oh so nice and fresh!!! Looks very YUMMY!


Just think you will have one just like it in the near future


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 27, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Just think you will have one just like it in the near future


I could only hope and wait, wait, wait and wait more...till I can choppaaaaaa!!!

BC you got some serious skills! Good job!!


----------



## bajafox (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks nice, how many days was she? 

You'll be there soon BKB, just take good care of her and she will take good care of you


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Looks nice, how many days was she?
> 
> You'll be there soon BKB, just take good care of her and she will take good care of you


Same as the E-dawg, 57 days today.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok thanks, I'll expect my Edawg to be done the first week of January then


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2010)

Wet weight on the 1st G-13 is 150 grams. Will have weight for edawg in a few

Baja: Rocklock is 5.9 grams dried


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok so i chopped 3 plants today, 1 G-13 clone from Baja, a clone off that clone, so 2 G-13, and the E-Dawg, which is possible Purple Kandy Kush.

Wet weights

G-13 #1 150 grams
G-13 #2 66 grams
E-Dawg 133 grams

Totaling 349 grams wet weight, we shall see in a week the dry weight.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 27, 2010)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 28, 2010)

Here ya go folks:


----------



## bajafox (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow! They look awesome bill! Makes me regret neglecting EDAWG the mother when I first started her. Good thing you kept her around


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm just thankful that you hooked me up on the first place!!


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 28, 2010)

man that looks like some good bud. i like the last pic of the whole plant


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Here ya go folks:


Very nice I love the colorful bud you got from that plant. Amazing!! Good work BC!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 28, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> Very nice I love the colorful bud you got from that plant. Amazing!! Good work BC!


next comes the fun part 

Who's down for a session or two


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> next comes the fun part
> 
> Who's down for a session or two


I am!!!!! Is there a number I have to take .....Now Serving # 37.....


----------



## bajafox (Nov 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I'm just thankful that you hooked me up on the first place!!


Yea but if you hadn't done a kick ass job of growing her the strain would be lost!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome harvest(s) Bill. How much longer on the outdoors G13?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> Awesome harvest(s) Bill. How much longer on the outdoors G13?


About a month to go on the last 2 G-13, 12 days on the Jack Herer, and about 2.5 weeks on the private reserve.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2010)

seems like forever, huh ?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2010)

Always does man, December and January are gonna be busy months though. 8 plants coming down in the next two months


----------



## bajafox (Nov 29, 2010)

That makes 2 of us  Mine won't yield nearly as much as yours though


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 30, 2010)

So it looks like I got a few beans from the G-13, they are fully mature which leads me to the conclusion that the pollen is from my HK AK male, so they are G-13 X (Hindu Kush X AK47 Autoflower) so i an hope for two things a male that carries on the autoflower trait.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 30, 2010)

Outdoor G-13







Soil Pre-98 Bubba #'s 1,2 and 3 (Greenhouse)







Soil BK 3 and 4, Hydro Purple Kandy Kush







Hydro BK






















Private Reserve

















Hydro PKK













Jack Herer - Temps made her turn purple...




























New Veg area - old flower area Im gonna replace the HPS with a 400 watt MH bulb. Am I ok to switch from 24/0 to 20/4 without fear of inducing flowering???







Private Reserve left, WW X LR right







Handicapped Sensi Star







Acapulco Gold Hydro







L.S.D.







Any comments, feedback, advice, pointers are always appreciated


----------



## bajafox (Nov 30, 2010)

Flowering will never happen until 12/12 unless she is mature enough to show pre flowers (I think)

They look great man, I'll have some Jack samples for you soon, jarred up some of the smaller dry buds today and will jar the rest up tomorrow 

As far as clones start making room in the next 2 weeks, I'm bring over an Afghan Kush Special and possibly a Sharksbreath


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 30, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Flowering will never happen until 12/12 unless she is mature enough to show pre flowers (I think)
> 
> They look great man, I'll have some Jack samples for you soon, jarred up some of the smaller dry buds today and will jar the rest up tomorrow
> 
> As far as clones start making room in the next 2 weeks, I'm bring over an Afghan Kush Special and possibly a Sharksbreath



MMM Sounds tasty  And i cant wait for some new clones, my veg is looking bare, lol


----------



## bajafox (Nov 30, 2010)

Some are for you and some are for you know who...  I won't know my real inventory is for another 10 to 14 days then I'll know what I can part with


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2010)

aren't ya gurls gon freeze outside?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 1, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> aren't ya gurls gon freeze outside?


I dunno? It doesn't get THAT cold here i dont think.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2010)

More hermies in the garden, both the JH and the PR are showing male flowers now... I dont get it. 
JH is heavily seeded, possibly from itself or from another plant. Gonna chop it here pretty soon.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2010)

if it is heavy and mature id say pollination.. but who knows.. thats sucks tho.. how bout makin hash?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2010)

and those seeds are keepers bro! hermies dont always have herm offspring


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and those seeds are keepers bro! hermies dont always have herm offspring


If you have any spare seeds from that I would love to try some, I can even give you a few MamaDude seeds in exchange or whatever just let me know BC. 

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't get it??? We're growing the same strains from the same mothers, it can't be the strain so odds are the seeds should be good. I've chopped 2 G13s and 2 Jack Herers and only the first 2 showed signs of male flowers but it was too late in flowering to effect the plants.

That sucks


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2010)

There has been a lot of moving and re-arranging lately, so possibly they didnt like all of the movement, Im sure the cause is my fault and it is not the strain(s).


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2010)

Went out today and bought a 400 MH for veg. Gonna see if this helps with the slow growth right now.


----------



## bajafox (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm sure the MH will help your veg room way more than the HPS did. Good luck, can't wait to see the results, I'm still on the fence about maybe going 400w MH in my DR120W


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2010)

Chopped jack today. 87 grams wet.


----------



## bajafox (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice, should be close to an ounce from her, she doesn't lose as much weight as the G13 does after drying. I noticed a lot of loss from both of them the 4th or 5th day of drying, right before jarring them up.


----------



## bajafox (Dec 5, 2010)

By the way that Rocklock is no fuckin joke, my wife smoked it tonight and she spaced out. I was talking to her about something and after I was done she looked at me smiling and said "all I heard was words, hahahaha" LOL, now I really wish I had kept the clones around...gonna put it at the top of my list to grow again


----------



## machnak (Dec 5, 2010)

Purple Jack looks cool.  I gotta catch-up on some pages!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 6, 2010)

Jack Herer before drying.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 6, 2010)

purple in herer wow


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 6, 2010)

outdoor temp fluctuations caused it. Not intentionally though.


----------



## bajafox (Dec 6, 2010)

Post the pic you took of the BK and EDAWG, sucks you had to take off so fast

I think adding CFLs in your green house for now would be a good idea.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Dec 7, 2010)

that looks chronic bill... damn...


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 7, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Post the pic you took of the BK and EDAWG, sucks you had to take off so fast
> 
> I think adding CFLs in your green house for now would be a good idea.


I think i have found the problem. I went to gorilla yesterday to pick some stuff up, and I told the guy I was only using the liquid koolbloom for flowering. Turns out I have been underfeeding my plants for the past couple of months now... I bought the rest of the cutting edge lineup, flower and micro, to go along with the grow, gonna do rez changes today to see if i can notice an improvement


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 7, 2010)

Bajafox's Pre-98 and E-dawg

E-dawg






Pre-98







I re-arranged the plants in the GH, raised them up a couple of feet. Also went to the hydro store to pick up some more nutes, got Cutting Edge Bloom, and Micro, to go along with the Grow I already have. Changed the rez on the dwc girls in flower, used the recommended feeding chart provided by cutting edge. Lets see if this helps with my slow growth.







I'm barely using 1/4 of my available space.


----------



## bajafox (Dec 7, 2010)

Hope those improvements help. The plants looked great and healthy when I saw them but when you told me how long you had been flowering it really surprised me. I only feed flowering nutes to mine from week 3 to week 5, maybe week 6 and then flush until harvest. I don't get much yield but at this point I'm just glad to be harvesting, hopefully the yield will come with time 

Good luck with the changes


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 9, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Bajafox's Pre-98 and E-dawg
> 
> E-dawg
> 
> ...


Looks perfect for a nice size 10 gallon container to grow a MJBUD TREE!!!! LST around the walls....That would be sick! hey inbox is full bro...


----------



## machnak (Dec 12, 2010)

JH looks dank!!!!!!!!  Well done man. All the ladies look incredible!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 14, 2010)

Small update, one of the seeds i found while making hash from the G-13 trim, that was tossed outside in the planter box, sprouted yesterday. I moved it into a party cup, and placed it in the veg room. Also transplanted the LSD today into the next size container. Blue Himalaya Diesel looks like it is starting to flower, but no actual pistils yet. Still no sign on any of the LRxWW if they have the auto gene or not.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;slfc_95k9kc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slfc_95k9kc[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 16, 2010)

More Photos

Bud Shots of the Hydro BK

























Hydro E-dawg













Hindu Kush x AK47 x G-13







Sharksbreath







Himalaya Blue Diesel Auto







From top left, clockwise (Sour D, LRWW, LRWW, LRWW, sour D)







Acapulco Gold


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 16, 2010)

What up BC, I am back in town finally. Your plants are awesome bro! Keep up the good work.

Im off work Monday maybe we can have another blazin session in the garage...LOL


----------



## bajafox (Dec 16, 2010)

I can see a huge difference in those BKs from the last time I saw them


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 17, 2010)

wow the BK looks frosty as hell. looks dank.
also what is BK? Is it Bubba Kush?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> wow the BK looks frosty as hell. looks dank.
> also what is BK? Is it Bubba Kush?


 Sup McP, yeah supposedly they are cuts from a Pre-98 Bubba Kush, they were starved of food accidentally the first 4 weeks of flower, so they are a little behind, but they are starting to catch up under the new feeding regimen. Cutting Edge Bloom, Micro, Botanicare Cal Mag, and Silica Blast. Just did a rez change today, so I expect to see an explosion in a day or two. Also the added cfl's are helping, since Baja realized that I was only getting maybe 8 hours of light a day. The Bubba's in soil are about 2 weeks behind the one in hydro, but they will defintely yeild a lot more due to the intense LST they went through.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2010)

Some random garden shots.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

your pics make me wanna move to socal.. im out here freezin...


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> your pics make me wanna move to socal.. im out here freezin...


Its even better after you come from the East coast in 15F weather. Even though its been nothing but rainy and muggy here, its still better than freezing my ass off!!!

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 21, 2010)

She sprouted male flowers too... so I chopped her.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks yummy like a frosted piece of Candy!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 21, 2010)

daaaaaamm you got a lot of shit going on and no light weight puny shit either nice aray of genetics i bet you never get bored with your smoke with so much variety i do like 1 or 2 plants at a time --you are good at what you do as well --must be nice to be you

funny sound on last vid update 

keep em green 
1Luv


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> daaaaaamm you got a lot of shit going on and no light weight puny shit either nice aray of genetics i bet you never get bored with your smoke with so much variety i do like 1 or 2 plants at a time --you are good at what you do as well --must be nice to be you
> 
> funny sound on last vid update
> 
> ...


Dwez, I can say I was lucky enough to smoke some of BC's buds and he really can grow some serious shit! Good smooth smoke that kicks ur ass. I was completely wasted when I smoke out with BC. He has beautiful buds and beautiful plants!!!!

Peace
BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 21, 2010)

BKB you must be livin right bruh -cause you one fortunate muther farmer- to be in da loop--wish i was in da loop

id take being either one of you two just to be smokin dat shit on regular basses


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2010)

Lost half of the hydro bubba to the rain, fuckin branch snapped completely in half.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Lost half of the hydro bubba to the rain, fuckin branch snapped completely in half.


I am going to get a De-Humidifier cause its hitting the high 70%rH. This rain needs to stop already!!!! Humidity is killing me and I am worried about mold!!!

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Dec 22, 2010)

damn sorry to hear that bkb and bill...


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2010)

bajafox said:


> damn sorry to hear that bkb and bill...


 Thanks man, yeah it sucks, but it is my fault... I underestimated the power of this little storm we are having/had.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks man, yeah it sucks, but it is my fault... I underestimated the power of this little storm we are having/had.


Sun is out now!!!!! Woooohoooooo.....


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2010)

Can anyone suggest when is an OK time to move new seedlings from under a 2ft flouro to the 400 MH bulb?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 23, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Can anyone suggest when is an OK time to move new seedlings from under a 2ft flouro to the 400 MH bulb?


BC,

Here are pics of Pat, she sprouted in 3 days and after 2 day of 24/0 of one 25watt cfl I put her on the floor in my tent under the 400watt MH for 2 days and then I switch my tent to 12/12 400watt HPS. I wanted to see if she would grow in a 12/12 400watt HPS after 7 days from I planted her. Her leaves got too big too fast cuase I had to support her stem with a toothpick...LOL She turned out ok, I just messed up when she was stretching. All her lower branches never stretched. I figure as long as its not to close to the light it will be fine. Hope that helped.

Pic #1 is Pat the 4th day of 12/12
Pic #2 Pat after about 50 days of 12/12




BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2010)

thats pretty damn good for 12/12 after only a week of veg!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 23, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> thats pretty damn good for 12/12 after only a week of veg!!!


I was surprised too but it took some time for her stem to develope because her fan leaves were getting so big so fast. She was bent over cuz her stem didnt suppoet the leaves. Look how small her stem is there, its thinner than the toothpick. But when her stem became more sturdy she really took off out of nowhere.

PS: When are we going to have another garage session? Man was that a blast!!!!!LOL

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2010)

any time bro. just give me a holla.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 23, 2010)

you can move it anytime, its up to your height requirements.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 23, 2010)

i normally leave my seedlings on heating pad under floro till transplant --transplant normally between 3 and 5 weekw depending on strenth and vigor and type of plant if serrious setiva may be going to flower by now --for most then to cfl for awhile before cmh and hps for flower where i throw in my uvb


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 23, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i normally leave my seedlings on heating pad under floro till transplant --transplant normally between 3 and 5 weekw depending on strenth and vigor and type of plant if serrious setiva may be going to flower by now --for most then to cfl for awhile before cmh and hps for flower where i throw in my uvb


I really shouldnt be smoking while looking at your avatar, its trippy and wild. Nice avatar Dwezel


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2010)

Some Pics of the Bubba that broke, I trimmed it up and made it look pretty, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 23, 2010)

lol, lucky branch


----------



## bajafox (Dec 24, 2010)

Have any of the BK clones rooted yet?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 24, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Have any of the BK clones rooted yet?


NO! I scrapped the cloner for now.... too many other things coming up, + I have a mother BK in veg so if i need them, i can take them later, but they dont like to root via aero or bubbleponics.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 24, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> NO! I scrapped the cloner for now.... too many other things coming up, + I have a mother BK in veg so if i need them, i can take them later, but they dont like to root via aero or bubbleponics.


I see I am not the only one awake still....I passed out for 4 hours when I got home from Baja's. Maybe tomorrow after all the xmas eve stuff we can have a xmas eve smoking session? I need to get some sleep now. Peace Bro.

BKB


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 25, 2010)

that tester nug looks yummy. how many weeks is it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 25, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> that tester nug looks yummy. how many weeks is it?


 7 weeks give or take a few days


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

merry christmas bill


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Xmas to my RIU friends. Hope you all had a good one.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> merry christmas bill


You too bro.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 28, 2010)

I didnt label anything in the vid, but if you have been following along, you can kinda get whats what  Enjoy

[video=youtube;WYXGwESCEVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYXGwESCEVI[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 28, 2010)

BC,

Awesome vid bro...was that with your phone? Look like your BK is turning purple. I hope those MD seeds are going good for you. DIdnt know which one they were in the video(I think the 5 on the right side of your tray). Nice video bro, maybe when you come over my house on thursday you can make a video for me of my plants. Keep up the good work bro!

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 28, 2010)

what kind of light over seedlings and how far away is it 

I like to start myne in 3/4 filled cup and add starter soil as it grows i like to keep mine under a flouresent tube and on a heating pad till transplant -- i dont like that much stretch --but at transplant i would go in up to above the single leaves for stability-roots will groow on hole stem

if you notice i only said what i like and what i do -- not trying to tell anyone what to do --like some here ,cause a lot of ways to do the same thing


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 28, 2010)

Its a 400 watt MH bulb, old school magnetic ballast, about 16" from the canopy of the plants, maybe 18" from the seedlings. They all just got transplanted into party cups with a mix of 50 % perlite %50 seedling starter mix. 2 of the Elite f2 seeds did not make it.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 28, 2010)

i like a smaller light clossser for seedlings like a cfl or flour tube (even prefer the new lights cant think of their names)
but i like them all over a big bulb far away for seedlings but i guess they work for yo

i also like cmh over mh 

im very opinionated hugh


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2010)

does someone sell elite f2's in your area?? if so could u see if they have double dipped sour banana or super strawberry diesel, i miss my babies dearly. elite had some killer crosses.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 29, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i like a smaller light clossser for seedlings like a cfl or flour tube (even prefer the new lights cant think of their names)
> but i like them all over a big bulb far away for seedlings but i guess they work for yo
> 
> i also like cmh over mh
> ...


i like to veg under 1 200 watt cfl and it works great fast veg speed and good node spacing with low run cost and low heat.
also CMH lights have alot lower lumens per watt and light output compared to a MH or HPS i was gonna use one but did not like the fact my 600 was olny going to be puttin out as much light as a say 400


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2010)

I gotta veg with what I got, i dont want the 400 watt ballast to go to waste or not be used.... I still have the same growth with the HID as I did when i was running 330 watts of cfl...


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 29, 2010)

better to use it then not at all man, i wasnt trying to say you should veg with cfl or nothing like that, just puttin in my 2 cents.

great video update as well BC.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> better to use it then not at all man, i wasnt trying to say you should veg with cfl or nothing like that, just puttin in my 2 cents.
> 
> great video update as well BC.


 Thanks man, the zoom on it is kinds crappy, but im happy with the camera overall. Yeah luckily i dont have to worry about heat issues with the 400 due to my room always running cool. I have been thinking of switching to a 4 bulb 4ft T-5 fixture,but just need the money.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 29, 2010)

ive never used the T5 but wanted to when i was looking for a good veg cfl bulb i almost bought a 2 ft 4 bulb t5 but it was like 150 watts and cost 130 at the time last year, so i just got a 200 watt for 89.99.
i still want a t5 though for when i start up again.
and ya last winters indoor my room would be freezing at night so i had to put a small heater in for the lights off. when they were on the temp satyed perfect cuz the cold room was being warmed by the light keeping it perfect


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2010)

my night temps are around 50 right now,but i cant use a heater because the shed isnt insulated


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2010)

I took some flash shots yesterday, the pics came out ok. Looks like the starvation in the first 4 weeks of flower really killed the yield on her, not to mention the biggest cola broke in the last rain storm.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 31, 2010)

very very very nice pics of some nice looking plants that were grown very well keep up the good work bro

i can see some very long trichs in pic #2 

pic 3 and 4 looks like you going to be getting some color 

dam i wish i could be in the puff puff pass line on dat beotch

when is scratch and sniff gettin here 

1Luv


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> very very very nice pics of some nice looking plants that were grown very well keep up the good work bro
> 
> i can see some very long trichs in pic #2
> 
> ...


Dwezel if you think they look good on those pics....I cant explain how much more beautiful that plant is in person....I am lucky to have seen it up close and get to smell her. BC dont forget I asked if I can have that pic of my avatar!!!!!!! Execellent work brotha!!!!!!! I hope that I can bumm a clone of that strain when ever you start or mother another one. Those pics should be on HIGHTIMES!!!! 

BKB


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jan 1, 2011)

What's goin on guys. Done with the move now. Not growing yet but I will soon., hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2011)

nattyhead357 said:


> What's goin on guys. Done with the move now. Not growing yet but I will soon., hope all is well with everyone.


glad youre move is done, lets get some sprouts goin, lol.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jan 3, 2011)

Haha. It,will be on a smaller scale but it will happen. Maybe a little guerilla grow.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2011)

picture perfect plant imo!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 5, 2011)

Nothin like waken n baken with a blunt laced with some G-13 bho ear wax  Today feels like a good day.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Nothin like waken n baken with a blunt laced with some G-13 bho ear wax  Today feels like a good day.


Damn and its my birthday too today fool!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> picture perfect plant imo!


So picture perfect I changed my Avatar to BC's Plant. Thanks BC for letting me grab your BK'a top pic as my avatar!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 5, 2011)

happy happy mine the 11th


----------



## bajafox (Jan 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday BKB!! I guess you can consider that Jack Herer clone an early birthday gift


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bubba Kush DWC Day 63 12/12 

Trichs are starting to turn cloudy, and a few amber, check out the close-ups.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 6, 2011)

i see the cloudy and amber allright but i have never seen a trich shot so loaded and wit trichs so big and so long --keep dong what you are doing whatever it is, its working --there is no way a bug could walk across that leaf--this is the best breakfast shot i have seen first thing in the AM, talk about start yo day a little bit better --1Luv


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2011)

Soil Bubba's at 53 days 12/12


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 7, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Soil Bubba's at 53 days 12/12


Damn bro I cant believe how fast those BK Soil are turning Purple by the days....I cant wait to sample them!!! I see you got the white paint up and started now. Your Greenhouse is going to be sick come Summertime!!!!! I am going to make the video when I am done doing what I am doing with MD. Hit me up tomorrow morning when you get up bro!!!!!

Peace
BKB


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 7, 2011)

man, its been 53 days already??? they looking great.. im excite for u on those.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jan 7, 2011)

man! those look awesome! I love your pictures as always you got some good photography skills.. Rep if I could..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 7, 2011)

dollar*Bill*-yo what kinda camera u usein --all the close ups make me feel like im there and want to smell them along wit seeing them --some mighty fine shots bruh --as wellas fine gardening and fine plants --stay focused you setting a fine example to our comunity


----------



## machnak (Jan 8, 2011)

Ladies looking good like always Bill. I'll be starting those Santa Surprises too as well. I finally got a house so I'll have my set-up legit soon!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2011)

machnak said:


> Ladies looking good like always Bill. I'll be starting those Santa Surprises too as well. I finally got a house so I'll have my set-up legit soon!


Sounds good, glad to see you are alive, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Wondering if these look ready to cut yet??


----------



## machnak (Jan 9, 2011)

Calyxes look pretty swollen to me brotha. Nice color trichs too. You know I'd chop her down.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

she looks finish to me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2011)

DWC Bubba was chopped today, day 69. Here is a close up of her trichs now.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 10, 2011)

Cough Cough!!! Nice bro....!!!! Dont forget to mix those trimmings with MD's trimmings!!! Congrats on finishing BK and make sure you save a bowl for me! Tell your side kick Guido I said whats up! See you guys soon!

Peace
BKB 

BTW I am uploading a video right now...cough cough! LOL


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 10, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> dollar*Bill*-yo what kinda camera u usein --all the close ups make me feel like im there and want to smell them along wit seeing them --some mighty fine shots bruh --as wellas fine gardening and fine plants --stay focused you setting a fine example to our comunity


Dwezel here is another example of BC making a difference in our community. I offered to pay him and he said no!!!! Shows what kind of a guy he really is!!!!

BC thanks bro!!!!! I appreciate your hard work and dedication to the Growing Community. Cant wait till FRIDAY BRO!!! SMOKE-A-THON!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBTbLf-aDRg

Peace
BKB


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jan 11, 2011)

BC is a good guy He's had plenty of opportunity to fuck me over but didn't. Props to honest growers like yourself!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 11, 2011)

billbo that shit looks delectable id be chopin dat now cause it looks ready as hell cant tell from calyxes by shot but trichs looks like a good mix of clowdy and amber to me --id say off wit her head --i hope the ultimate test meets your expectations --njoy bro


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;tjEyqH8lQaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjEyqH8lQaw[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2011)

This seed was germed on 11/24/2010, put into the greenhouse on 12/26/2010, I finally saw signs of sex today 1/16/2011.

Thats:

32 days Veg
22 days 12/12 so far.

Here she is












She has some strong smell to her already, looks like she is def gonna take after the widow side of her genes.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2011)

Frosty as ever but lacking in bud size, im hoping they bulk up her in the next 2 weeks. Sun has finally decided to come back to socal.

























*Super Close Up*


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2011)

Smells super fruity, cant even explain. Def more of a blueberry pheno than the diesel.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 17, 2011)

That Sour OG looks like it'll be done in about a week, it's starting to smell like gasoline/fuel, stinks like a mother fucker


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 17, 2011)

Looking Good!!! Your BKs are looking oh so good. I dont know if its my vision but I think I see a Spider chilling and getting high on your HimBlueDiesel? I have to find that pic of the sick spider in his domain. LOL All looks good as always. Any sexing in the shed yet? Still too early?

Lets play some Battlefield Quido!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> This seed was germed on 11/24/2010, put into the greenhouse on 12/26/2010, I finally saw signs of sex today 1/16/2011.
> 
> Thats:
> 
> ...


This is going to be NICE!!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Jan 17, 2011)

Those bubba clippings are gonna make some great butter, hash, oil, etc  super frosty, looks like it's snowed trichs on it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

yes , bubba looks like the shit. would be a great head stash plant. wat do you do with the fruit of your labor?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 17, 2011)

looks like bubba does not need buds -can just grab a leaf and smoke it sooooo loaded wit frost --for some reason im liken the structure of the blue diesel--how ae the grankids doing


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 17, 2011)

bajafox said:


> That Sour OG looks like it'll be done in about a week, it's starting to smell like gasoline/fuel, stinks like a mother fucker


Sounds like its rotten, you are better off giving it to me, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes , bubba looks like the shit. would be a great head stash plant. wat do you do with the fruit of your labor?


Whats a "head stash" and usually i end up smoking everything I harvest, some of it goes to fellow patients, the rest to me.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Whats a "head stash" and usually i end up smoking everything I harvest, some of it goes to fellow patients, the rest to me.


BC shares alot of it with me and Quido. We like to roll blunts before we go sing Ice Ice Baby at the Honey Comb...Cough Cough, I already sampled Stranger today!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> BC shares alot of it with me and Quido. We like to roll blunts before we go sing Ice Ice Baby at the Honey Comb...Cough Cough, I already sampled Stranger today!


Bastard. lol, how was she compared to MD?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Bastard. lol, how was she compared to MD?


I will let you be the judge of that. Hit me up if you want me to stop by. I got to get some things at the store like soil, perlite and containers. I need to xplant the OG Herojuana and Venom OG.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

a Head stash would be your personal stash, usually a low yielder that u keep to yaself. if u were selling of course, but since its all yours its all head stash.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 19, 2011)

When are you chopping those BK98s? I need to get my hands on another one! I'm gonna dump a bunch of clones by the end of next week, I'm pretty sure I don't want to grow Acapulco Gold and EDAWG anymore...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2011)

bajafox said:


> When are you chopping those BK98s? I need to get my hands on another one! I'm gonna dump a bunch of clones by the end of next week, I'm pretty sure I don't want to grow Acapulco Gold and EDAWG anymore...


Probably a week or 10 days im thinking.


----------



## Silent Running (Jan 20, 2011)

Swinging in to show some love and catch up on the grow.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Sounds like its rotten, you are better off giving it to me, lol.


you forgot to take it...lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2011)

to take what???


----------



## bajafox (Jan 20, 2011)

The rotten Sour OG


----------



## bajafox (Jan 20, 2011)

I was on Attitude right now and they finally have OG Kush again, I was gonna order it till I realized I don't have my card... I bet it will sell out by the time my wife gets home so I can steal her card and order it, lol


----------



## bajafox (Jan 20, 2011)

Check out this guys set up, we need to copy that with DR120s! lol

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/394958-dual-tent-grow-2-x-5.html#post5200394


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

i need to get another og or og18 from the tude..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bubba Kush Soil Day 66


----------



## bajafox (Jan 21, 2011)

Did you transplant that AG yet or checked the roots? I wouldn't be surprised if she got droopy by the end of the day in that small pot, she seems to be eating twice as fast as any of the other plants in my veg tent


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## bajafox (Jan 21, 2011)

Why are you awake? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2011)

Iwas up early, couldn't sleep anymore, plus i went to sleep at like 11 last night


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2011)

Bubba Kush Day 67 12/12



















Mama Dude day 36 from seed, day 21 12/12



















Acapulco Gold - Soil 

Just got her yesterday, transplanted in to a 3 gallon Geopot, and lst'ed all of hwr branches.



















G13 x Hindu Kush x Ak47



















Sour OG Day 13 of 12/12

She is so branchy ists not even funny, I'm not sure if I should try to clean her up a bit...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

Great pics man, that bubba is turning nicely, is it the leaves or the leaves and calyxs?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Great pics man, that bubba is turning nicely, is it the leaves or the leaves and calyxs?


The purple is mostly on the leaves, and the very tips of the calyxs.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 21, 2011)

looking good BC, on the revegging sour og i would take some of the leafs off, if not once budding it could lead to mold probs, i wouldnt take off alot just some. like the bottom, mabye a few in the middle just to give her some air


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> looking good BC, on the revegging sour og i would take some of the leafs off, if not once budding it could lead to mold probs, i wouldnt take off alot just some. like the bottom, mabye a few in the middle just to give her some air


That is what I was thinking, but I wasnt sure how much to take and leave. As you can see, the branching is insane, I cant even tell what is what in there


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 21, 2011)

i would just start out with a lil leaf off around the plant evenly and if it looks like it should have a few more gone then off with them, im not a big fan on cutting leaves, but in some case it should be done a lil bit.


----------



## Silent Running (Jan 21, 2011)

Love the pictures. Looking good.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2011)

Silent Running said:


> Love the pictures. Looking good.


I got one of your WW x LR going, she is a non auto, just showed sex, so you came back just in time


----------



## Silent Running (Jan 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I got one of your WW x LR going, she is a non auto, just showed sex, so you came back just in time


 Yeah I just went all the way back to where I left off and read everything. Sounds like the WW is dominate which hopefully will give you good results. One of them I grew had the WW dominate and boy did she stink.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

WW isa very dominant plant, i crossed mine n it came out lookin just like mommy.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 21, 2011)

all your pics always look so good --you have good plants good gardening skills and then you take good pics --good good good-it dont get any gooder lol keep doin what you do cause you good at it 

lovin the morphin of the BK -what is that branchy plant 

i just hit your star 

you make the little tiny smart pots youself 

keep em green 
1Luv


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2011)

The super branchy one is the Sour OG from Cali connections, was cloned in flower (early) and she took a while to reveg, but she grew mad side branches, tons of bud sites

And yeah I make all sizes of smart pots, much cheaper that way.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 22, 2011)

Bored to death, gonna lose my mind i think


----------



## bajafox (Jan 22, 2011)

Same here... Gonna make a beer run soon


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just some pics i took this morning, I was bored...


----------



## Silent Running (Jan 24, 2011)

They all look good...but I really like the 1st and 14th.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 24, 2011)

I think his BKs should be on a cover of all magazines. Everytime I see it, smell it or touch it, I drool!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks SR, those 2 should be coming down soon


----------



## bajafox (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't wait to see how your Acapulco Golds turn out, I really hope they come out like the Sexi Mexi... 

Now that I got some transportation I'm heading over soon


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 25, 2011)

dalah *Bill *how yo trichs so full on bottom and lesser on top when i read sumwhere they were sun screen type protection i dont know now look maybe more for bus not to travel on if mostly bottom of leaves --but dats besides da point -yo pic taken is show quality and so is yo gradening skills --i love to looke in here it puts aamile on my face --so when you said you were bored to death be bored be very bored but not to death - i need the fix of the plant shots ---and bored is not a bad thing -is a part of our lives -when we do most of our thinking -but can also lead to trouble 


it already seems the grow gods are smilin on you

keep em green 

1Luv


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2011)

Everytime u take a picture the weather looks so damn good. its clouy and dark over here man. all the pics look great, you really do have a green thumb u make it so seem so damn easy .


----------



## bajafox (Jan 25, 2011)

I forgot to take some Sour OG cuttings...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2011)

So she is the first female to show out of my last batch of seedlings


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2011)

White OGK X OGK x Lemon Chem

saw the nuts yesterday.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2011)

Acapulco Gold


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2011)

Lowryder x White Widow (non-auto gene)


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 27, 2011)

so how many boys you got to pick from -you know what you lookin for in a male , been raeding up or what 

im liken that acupulco gold you should take sum cuts from her to dust wit yo chosen baby daddy pollen- whats the make up sativa to indica there -whos seed or was it a cutting 

that hard cor indica there look sturdy as a fuk

i luv yo photo skills keep it up be sum top notch shit for bud porn heads 

keep em green bruh 
1Luv


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> so how many boys you got to pick from -you know what you lookin for in a male , been raeding up or what


 Looks like Im gonna have 5 or 6 males, not 100% sure yet, may be a couple more days still. Im looking at height, smell, growth pattern. What else should I look at? If a male shows sex sooner than the other males in the group, does that mean he is a faster flowerer?



Dwezelitsame said:


> im liken that acupulco gold you should take sum cuts from her to dust wit yo chosen baby daddy pollen- whats the make up sativa to indica there -whos seed or was it a cutting


It's a cutting, from a Barney's Farm feminized Acapulco Gold. She is a sativa dom for sure, huge stretch in flower. I plan on having one in the Greenhouse Vegging during the Summer this year 



Dwezelitsame said:


> that hard cor indica there look sturdy as a fuk


Which one you talkin about?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2011)

Acapulco Gold starting to get get the resin going


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2011)

Dont you think the non-auto auto cross may not be as potent, or more potent as ruderalis not a potent strain in itself? that AGold looks sexy its good to see people growing old school strains.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2011)

Most of the auto's these days have been backcrossed enough to where they have the auto gene, but are still fairly potent. The hindu kush x ak47 female I had was pretty strong, and had a nice body high to it. It wasnt a seed i was planning on growing as it was the only one in the whole plant. But i popped it for the hell of it, and am glad I did 

I am really liking the AG right now, thanks


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 28, 2011)

the things you sugg that you are looking for sounds good for a seed run we are not breeders -the female brings the most to the table 

1-strenth (i rub fingers on stem and compare funk put one sample per finger

2-speed to flower 

3-growth structure and vigor

4- how productive (i have seen males produce afew balls and seen sonme that looked like hundreds)

good luck


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 28, 2011)

autos are ruderalius most times crossed wit a strong second plant- cuse rudy only brings the auto features and when crossed you gotta start wit sumtin strong to make up for rudys lack of input in the head catorory close to zero thc almost a none entaty from rudy

a two man team playground ball -2 excellent players should kill a good player and a scrub -if scrub offers no input to score -the one good player can only carry so much weight -and the 2 good players should overpower the one if no input from the second man

2 strong genetics --verses --1 strong and one no input (as far as thc the no input might as well be a tomato plant ) which tag team you gona put your $$ on


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2011)

Like I said, the cross was unintentional, but might as well grow it out.

On another note, I have 5 males to figure out which is the one i want. Might just save the pollen from all 5.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 28, 2011)

i doubt you will need all five if you milk his sperm properly and collect all -maybe take from two males and do whatyou are serrious about knokin up ,do two branches wit each pollen -on each plant so each plant gettin 4 pollenated branches each-but i just got fuked around on a rez chemdawg x sour diesel ten pack for goodmony and got only one female and one male that started off slow-in my efforts to recoup i took a crash course on clones read everthing -grew out the scrawny male it picked up a little but it made so much pollen id did 2 branches each heavily on 3 plants and gave away enough to do about 4 or 5 more plants -thats why i think like 2 plants enough--i have alot ofprinted material on the subject but its all out at present --you need ill see if person is done


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 28, 2011)

i have done a seed run wit diesel ryders i gotta do again im down to like 6 or 7 seeds -this last orderd i threw in a single easy ryder fem seed -i plan to bust about 3 or four easy ryders in search of a male -if when i get a male then start the fem easy ryder to hit her wit diesel ryder male--current plan anyway-
i have a small space and i use 250w eye hortilux and a 250 w cmh by philips at same time -i often have issues of what to run next -got about 3hunred seeds


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2011)

What's up billcollector?
I was chillin with your buddy bajafox the other day and he talked about you a bit so I felt I needed to check your thread. There's some pretty cool shit going on here. I see some familiar peeps in here too. Nice cross on that HKxAK47!
I'm sure that makes for a nice auto strain.

Anyway, just wanted to pop in and say hello.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> What's up billcollector?
> I was chillin with your buddy bajafox the other day and he talked about you a bit so I felt I needed to check your thread. There's some pretty cool shit going on here. I see some familiar peeps in here too. Nice cross on that HKxAK47!
> I'm sure that makes for a nice auto strain.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to pop in and say hello.


Thanks for stopping in dez, I wanted to go over there the other day, but just couldnt squeeze it in. Maybe another time huh. Gonna have some more of that Bubba coming down soon


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2011)

So these are the 5 dudes I got, looks like Im gonna narrow it down to 2 keepers. 







Here are the keepers #4 and #6 respectively.







Out of 15 seeds 13 sprouted, 1 died early. So out of 12, that is 7 males, and 5 females.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 29, 2011)

"Cough Cough" are you talking about this BK? LOL 

Billcollector let me borrow one of his BK for 20 days to finish it off in my tent. Since I had so much room I figured why not. First I would like to say that thank you Billcollector for trusting me with your BK to let me finish her off. I recieved this beautiful plant form BC on Jan 8th. I gave her back to BC yesterday for her slow death of drowning. I fed this plant by using the Making It Rain technique by Riddleme. Also the nutes she recieved during the 20 days was the Fox Farm Lineup of Tiger Bloom/Big Bloom. Also Earth Juice MicroBlast/Bud O' Ton/BlackStrap Molasses. I also kept my tent temps during the dark period around 50F to see how purple she would get. Worked out nicely. I enjoyed having her over my tent for the last 20 days and cant wait to smoke her. Hope you all enjoy the pics.

*Pic of BK on Jan 8th*



*Pics of BK on 28th Jan (Drowning)*



I am sooooo lucky to be around Billcollector and his grow....I get to learn a ton and we get to smoke a ton too!!! LOL

Peace my little brotha!!!!

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 29, 2011)

I got a surprise........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

congrats, but why keep two males?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

bubba kush looks sick(in a good way)..nice purpling to it.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> bubba kush looks sick(in a good way)..nice purpling to it.


The Smell is even better!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> congrats, but why keep two males?


I figured if I had 2 different male phenos, that it would be nice to have the pollen from both of them.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

i bet the only dollar i got on it, lol. i have bubblegum x kush, but i kno it wont be he same


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 29, 2011)

i agree bill and if i were you id use both males on two branches each per plant -it will be like aback up i have had pollen that was not fertle before -and once i used same pollen on a fire and a white OG white took and fire did not - but everyone does things different- id just make sure i kept everything labeled-but reality one male is plenty -one male can pollenate a field the size of a city block 

the numbers of males to females pretty bad hugh i wonder why - good thing you were looking for males 

there was another grower had these same seeds looking for males got all females go figure 

at least you have afew to pick from


that is one fine plant lovin those colors -all bks change colors like that -is that the norm


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

i went 1 n 1 wit mine, got f2's off em. f'3 will be the most indica m/f. i hae like 100 of the seeds but not too much space so it could take forever.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 29, 2011)

SURPRISE!!!!! SUMMER LOVING!!!!!

Guess what that is.......LOL I am baked but very excited about too. 

Cough Cough Cough....If I only knew how to clone!!!!

Possible OG Male loving on a clipping off this sweet cougar I got now!!!! She is craving for some young male OG pollen!!!! MeeeSaaaw HooooR-Kneeeee!!!



Well what do you think of the surprise? LOL Hope you are down to have some crazy fun with this in the Summer....

Peace
 
BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 29, 2011)

*bkb* what is that you showin bru
looks a little og


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 29, 2011)

Well since BC is coming over my house right now, I guess its fine for me to spill the beans on what the mystery surprise plant is.....Northern Skunk(Northern Lights#5 x Skunk#1) Its a mother plant that I picked up from a dispensary out here. I been bugging the guy for ever for that plant. It has been clipped quite a few times but there is still much more to clip and get off this Old Cougar Plant. The strain alone says all IMO. Two of my personal favorite strains to smoke in one. I been picking up alot of Northern Skunk so I finally got a plant now. I know BC likes the smoke cause I smoke it with him all the time. The strain rocks and I hope BC is going to want to cross this with some of his OG. Should be a fun Summer of Love with this strain. I will want to cross it with a few things now. Should and will be very exciting.

Peace
BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 30, 2011)

thats sounds very interesting indeed
and sounds like a good plant to seed by almost anything but it does look like an O G and i think it will work out fine knocked up by one


----------



## bajafox (Jan 31, 2011)

I was able to put 5 clones in and still have some left over, I'm gonna look around for some foam and see if I can maybe stick 2 or 3 more in there. 

BTW, I forgot, which 4 strains did you finally decide on for the big green house grow? We might as well start cloning those and get them ready soon


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Silent Running (Feb 1, 2011)

What a sight to behold.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2011)

Silent Running said:


> What a sight to behold.


LOL oops.







There it is.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 1, 2011)

*silent *nice shirt in yo av

*bill* lovely -thats BK right - all trichs on bottom of leaves and none on tops- hugh- interesting


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

is that the bubba man?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is that the bubba man?


 One of them, it was the one that got to spend some time under the 400, she got chopped last night. One more to go.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2011)

Greenhouse Ladies







R.Ed Kush


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

May i ask, why the cfl's in the ?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2011)

Cause on some days i have to cover with a tarp, when it rains... and because during the winter I wasnt getting enough hours/amount of light.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

ahh i see, and some info on R. Ed Kush? the ladies look stunning by the way.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ahh i see, and some info on R. Ed Kush? the ladies look stunning by the way.


Fuck i dont know what to call it... figured i could tag em with something that some people would recognize... (but not others) if you catch my drift.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

Lol, yea i got you!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2011)

The kush's are hitting their flowering stretch right now... Dwez and Tryna, you think I would be safe to reveg one of them without risk of making her herm?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2011)

Smoking a Bubba joint while chopping down another Bubba. Kinda ironic. 

I was wondering if i should just save all my sugar leaves and smoke them too. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tryna, this one is for you, check out the tiger stripes, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The kush's are hitting their flowering stretch right now... Dwez and Tryna, you think I would be safe to reveg one of them without risk of making her herm?


i answered this lastnight. i wonder what happened? but now it wont hermie, it will re-veg with alot of "midle fingers" like that one plant yo,u had with the crazy nodage


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

Lol, bad ass pictures and the funny thing is, you mentioned tiger stripes and ppl used to call me _ _ _ _ the tiger, lol. 
as far as your sugar leaves go, dry n hash em , or cook with em


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 2, 2011)

dam BC all the plants look great. that BK looks so good and frosty to. and as for the leaf well, i would just make hash or budder.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 3, 2011)

I really hope the Sour OG clones root...this pheno is a fuckin keeper

it goes straight to the dome


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2011)

So I decided to build myself a cab/box for veg and/or running my cloner.


Dimensions are 2' X 2' X 4'
Built from plywood and 2x2's

Lighting will be a flourex 65W 6500k CFL in its own mounting/housing

ventilation is a big box fan under the bottom of the plants.

It's functional which is what I need, but I will finish it up, and paint it in the next couple of days.


































Gonna add another 65W cfl to the other side so there will be two of them. Primarily will be used for cloning, seedlings, and maybe a mother or two.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 3, 2011)

Fucking awesome!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> "Cough Cough" are you talking about this BK? LOL
> 
> Billcollector let me borrow one of his BK for 20 days to finish it off in my tent. Since I had so much room I figured why not. First I would like to say that thank you Billcollector for trusting me with your BK to let me finish her off. I recieved this beautiful plant form BC on Jan 8th. I gave her back to BC yesterday for her slow death of drowning. I fed this plant by using the Making It Rain technique by Riddleme. Also the nutes she recieved during the 20 days was the Fox Farm Lineup of Tiger Bloom/Big Bloom. Also Earth Juice MicroBlast/Bud O' Ton/BlackStrap Molasses. I also kept my tent temps during the dark period around 50F to see how purple she would get. Worked out nicely. I enjoyed having her over my tent for the last 20 days and cant wait to smoke her. Hope you all enjoy the pics.
> 
> ...


bubba's chopped, dried, and in a jar curing. half oz dry weight


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> So I decided to build myself a cab/box for veg and/or running my cloner.
> 
> 
> Dimensions are 2' X 2' X 4'
> ...


i think thats a nice ass box too man, i need a box like that, i love the idea of the box fan under the plants, because that is where stomatas are that abosorb the co2 out of the air. also blows the heat away from the girls.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> bubba's chopped, dried, and in a jar curing. half oz dry weight


Make sure you save me a piece of that. Peace bro.

BKB


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Make sure you save me a piece of that. Peace bro.
> 
> BKB


and send me a piece lol.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 4, 2011)

wow that box is almosy the same size as my veg box was it was 2x2x3 with a 200 watt cfl in their and it worked great. nice lil box you made BC.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 4, 2011)

Its not finished yet, still gotta paint it, and add the other light. The Fixture and 65 watt cfl was only 12 bucks at dixieline lumber, and the plywood from home depot comes with the reflective material already on it, so i didnt have to do much to make the inside nice and shiny.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

a gotdamn handyman.. i could never do that, believe me.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 4, 2011)

Came out great man, let me know if you wanna head on over today

I gave away my Power Skunk #3 yesterday...gonna end up dropping that strain. Same thing with my Afghan Kush Special, unless this second plant does something "special" I'm probably gonna end up dropping it too, I still have a few more seeds, maybe it was a bad pheno or maybe I just suck at growing this strain


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 4, 2011)

I dont know if I showed you the pic of the Bubba I took yesterday that is jarred. Looks frosty and delicious!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 4, 2011)

So I had a lot of crap I needed to do today. Had ladies that needed transplanting, but no bigger pots, so I whipped up (9) 2 gallon smart pots on the sewing machine, went to home depot, got some soil mix, and some perlite. Transplanted the ladies, cut some clones from the WW in hydro, and started a couple of beans, a Goo bagseed and a feminized Kannabia La Blanca. Gonna take some clones from the Northen Skunk mom in a week or so once the lower growth vegs out a little more.

Picture time:

White Widow



























Acapulco Gold








New Veg Box












Fresh transplants

















Barney's Farm LSD













Sour OG


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

Lookin good as always, you think thats a ph prob with the sour og? she's in hydro right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 5, 2011)

You talking about the curling leaves? I think it was an old PH problem because the new growth is coming in fine, its only the leaves that were coming out when she was revegging.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

Yea, i noticed the new growth is coming out nice!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 5, 2011)

it could be the start of the claw from to much N. but if the new growth is better then it will be fine


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 5, 2011)

Also apparently I have been mixing up my nutes wrong. So if i dont put my micro in before the bloom, it can cause lockouts in the plant. Wish i knew that 2 months ago, lol.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Also apparently I have been mixing up my nutes wrong. So if i dont put my micro in before the bloom, it can cause lockouts in the plant. Wish i knew that 2 months ago, lol.


that is odd. how did you figure that out?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 5, 2011)

Says it on the bottle, I just didn't read the instructions thoroughly enough


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 5, 2011)

thats kinda funny, glad you decided to re-read the bottle and figure it out


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 5, 2011)

*Bill* pics look great as always -i always get an eye full here -plants all healthy -sour og is all one plant hegh

box came out great - being put to work im luvin it 

*BkB *nice bud porn


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Also apparently I have been mixing up my nutes wrong. So if i dont put my micro in before the bloom, it can cause lockouts in the plant. Wish i knew that 2 months ago, lol.


yes, i learned a long time ago, always add micro's first.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 5, 2011)

The last Bubba, ready for jarring and curing


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

very nice n frosted, i like how the buds look kina sativa-ish. it has sum nice bag appeal


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just found a single Bubba Seed, not sure where the pollen came from, so it will be a Bubba x Mystery


----------



## bajafox (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice, let's grow it and find out!

Sleep well? lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 6, 2011)

maybe a herm seed, which is still cool.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> maybe a herm seed, which is still cool.


Pretty sure it came from something that hermed on me, considering there were quite a few ladies that turned on me in the past couple of months. Plus I havent had any males in a while.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 6, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Nice, let's grow it and find out!
> 
> Sleep well? lol


Yeah I slept ok, still a lot of tossing and turning. Actually, i felt the effects form the cupcake when i was on my way home, eyes got a little heavy, but it wasnt too devastating, just added to my sleepiness I think, I was already tossed from the Vape.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 6, 2011)

Picked up a new clone from the disp. yesterday, Grape Crush ( Grape Ape X Orange Crush) the O.C. that I got from there is some pretty bomb outdoor, so I have high expectations from her.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2011)

yea, ive read good things about grape crush.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 8, 2011)

snooping around alittle a few pages back i saw where you asked about reveg -i have reveged from 3 weeks into flower pistils showing wit no problems 

and i would not smoke leaves just use trichs for sumtin like budder or tincture anything other then smokin all that vegatation unless i had nutin else to burn 

good luck

dam i love this pic


----------



## WWShadow (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey BillCollector99,
got a question about the vaporizor. What type of odor do you get what the vape compared to smoking?



billcollector99 said:


> Yeah I slept ok, still a lot of tossing and turning. Actually, i felt the effects form the cupcake when i was on my way home, eyes got a little heavy, but it wasnt too devastating, just added to my sleepiness I think, I was already tossed from the Vape.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 9, 2011)

*WW* i own the extreme and it is collecting dust paid 2 bills sum change -im waitin for my herb iron to get in -im hopeing it will be the best of both worlds -but smell from vap close to nutin -but so is head - i went back to pipes no big smoke big hits just a lot of light buildups i was doing two bwgs and sumtime looking for apipe -the herb iron is like 75 cent 

look into it 
good luck
1Luv


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 9, 2011)

So I had 2 and half Oz of dry trim from my Bubbas, I (my cousin and I) made hash today with some homemade bubble bags, about 110 micron, and some coffee filters. A little ghetto on the process but the hash is bomb. On the first run I got 4.2 grams!!! Got some sifting right now, probably another gram or 2. 

What is the standard amount of hash per oz dried trim??

Here is my hashball


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Feb 10, 2011)

Idk what the average is, but I've made it with my guru a couple of times and I think u got a damn nice pull!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

hnk you did good on the weight. how' u make the bags?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 10, 2011)

i would guess a sumtin like ten percent return in hash -or less


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 10, 2011)

TGSS I made the bubble bag out of some silkscreen material that is labeled at 10XX which is approx 110 microns i think according to the chart i looked at. So from first pass all the trichs go through the first bag and collect at the bottom of the bucket, then I have to let it settle and siphon off a majority of the water, then strain through a coffee filter, much more time consuming then if I had the actual bags for sure, but it works, and that is what matters to me


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

indeed, your good wt the diy stuff man.. ever tried to make dry sift?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> indeed, your good wt the diy stuff man.. ever tried to make dry sift?


i thought about it, but i dont have the patience to sit there and rub each leaf against the screen. Unless i make like a standard "dry kief" catcher. I could probably do that.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 10, 2011)

Out of all the hash I have made so far,this is by far the best tasting, best quality, and most potent. Holy crap one hit last night on top of a normal bowl and i was beyond blazed. Made me throw up which to me is a good indication of how good it is. I throw up fairly often when smoking, but more so when it is really potent stuff. Last night was no joke. lol. The hash smells exactly like the dried bubba buds, just wayyy more intense. I cant wait for the next go round


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 10, 2011)

This song is dope, check it out!!!! Wiz Khalifa and Ya Boy "Get her high"


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

yea, i'm feelin the song. 've heard Ya Boy a few times, like his style.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 10, 2011)

Re arranged the Greenhouse a little bit, and the 400 room.

























E-dawg x HkAk47


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

lol, i had no dea you had he 400 instead, maybe i just forgot. because i remember the gh going up.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 11, 2011)

you one busy guy -buildin bill -everything cumin along fine


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> i thought about it, but i dont have the patience to sit there and rub each leaf against the screen. Unless i make like a standard "dry kief" catcher. I could probably do that.


i had much more pollen collection using dry shaker boxes and the hash looks diffent in color but really is just as good and some times better. it only takes me about 5 mins to shake through a half ounce of bud and get around6-8 grams of hash from it


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 11, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i had much more pollen collection using dry shaker boxes and the hash looks diffent in color but really is just as good and some times better. it only takes me about 5 mins to shake through a half ounce of bud and get around6-8 grams of hash from it


Damn, looks like i need to make one then. Anyone got a picture of what one looks like?


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 11, 2011)

i just bought one pre made, it has a 92 micron screen and a glass bottom to catch it. it is only 8x8 In. but it works great.

i got mine from a local store cuz it was built localy and cheaper but here is a site that shows what they are, this site is kinda spendy so dont get one theri.
i just prefer it over making it with water cuz it is so much faster and less effort to do it is needed.

heres the link
http://www.bcboxes.com/


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 11, 2011)

LR x WW when sex showed







And her now


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 11, 2011)

wow very nice!!!! thats going to be a load of bud!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

she looks like she gunna have that thick widow-ey bud structure.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 11, 2011)

"Cough Cough" I wanna stop by your place cause I am leaving at 6pm to go up North. Call me bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 11, 2011)

Damn Bill! LR x WW is looking haute!!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Feb 11, 2011)

that LRXWW is looking good bill..macnack gave me 3 LRXWW males he had. one was a keeper real strong plant there beast, had to kill them do to a scare..or else i whould have used them to breed. i think they came from the same place as yours =)...oh and by the way guys macnack says "WHATS UP" to everyone.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> that LRXWW is looking good bill..macnack gave me 3 LRXWW males he had. one was a keeper real strong plant there beast, had to kill them do to a scare..or else i whould have used them to breed. i think they came from the same place as yours =)...oh and by the way guys macnack says "WHATS UP" to everyone.


Were any of the males he gave you auto's or do you know if any of the females carried the auto gene?


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 12, 2011)

Two of my males grew balls under 20/4 lighting. I have pollen from them and waiting to see if any of the new ones start flowering under the 20/4. They've been in the veg box for a week so I'm looking at another 3-5 weeks before I'll know. On a different note, the HAL I've been messing with (HKxAK from Mach crossed with LR)...I had a male show auto from second back crossing and dusted a female from first run that showed auto. Seeded up like crazy. Might be some colored straws going out soon. I had asked someone before Christmas..in email...about sending out straws..but I never heard anything. 

Anyhow, if you want some of the LRxWW pollen from the male that showed auto...I know where you can get it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2011)

Silent Running said:


> Two of my males grew balls under 20/4 lighting. I have pollen from them and waiting to see if any of the new ones start flowering under the 20/4. They've been in the veg box for a week so I'm looking at another 3-5 weeks before I'll know. On a different note, the HAL I've been messing with (HKxAK from Mach crossed with LR)...I had a male show auto from second back crossing and dusted a female from first run that showed auto. Seeded up like crazy. Might be some colored straws going out soon. I had asked someone before Christmas..in email...about sending out straws..but I never heard anything.
> 
> Anyhow, if you want some of the LRxWW pollen from the male that showed auto...I know where you can get it.


I would love some of that pollen, the 3 cuttings I took from the LR WW look like they are all gonna root. One is gonna get seeded by my male R.Ed Kush, and one will become a mom. One is still open for pollination  I also stripped down the Northern Skunk mom I had in my veg box, I got 5 or 6 real good cutting, and 4 or 5 decent cuttings, so hopefully they all root sucessfully, but I will be happy with %50 rooting. 

Also my Kannabia La Blanca ( White Widow x Snow White) sprouted up completely a couple of days ago.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2011)

Also planted four "Bagseed" from some Green Dream my friend got from a dispensary around here. It is Green Crack X Blue Dream. The smoke was all sativa from what I can remember, and GC has a fast flowering time, BD a good yielder, looks like one of the 4 seeds should be a keeper.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Feb 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Were any of the males he gave you auto's or do you know if any of the females carried the auto gene?


none of the maleshe gave me showed any auto traits.. when you cross a auto with a non auto the F1's are NOT auto flowering because that gene is recessive. if you leave most males in 24 hours of light they put out a few pollen sacs that you can get pollen from like silent running saying..unless she means it went in to full flower. which i doubt but you never know...he also gave me a lemmon skunk male he got from seed man that thing as a shit load of close nodes hes a keeper.....damn that green dream sounds yummy!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is a shot inside the humidome







R.Ed Kush (White OGK X (OGK X Lemon Chem))













Grape Crush







2 of the LR x WW clones, i moved from the humidome to there own soil cups. they took the transplant well.








I raised the floor of the veg box, to movethe plants closer to the CFL. 







And added two 12V PC fans, one as an intake, and one as an exhaust.







The 400 Flowering room, moved the cooltube a little bit, so I have better coverage on the ladies in there.

Barneys Farm LSD

























Soil Acapulco Gold, I took the ties off her, and she should start budding up real soon.













LR x WW aka Sexy Bitch

























Sour OG I removed alot of the lower growth, and clipped alot of the 1 bladed fan leaves, supercropped a bunch of branches to let light in to more of the plant. Hopefully she starts to blow up soon as well.



















Thats it for right now. Gonna take some new pics later  Have a great sunday everyone.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 13, 2011)

wow great update man.
in the firts pic of the humidity dome what type of sqaure soil is that. i just bought a root shooter tray for seeds and cuttings it was made by jiffy and advanced nutrients. it claims you need no root hormone just stick in water then into soil cube.
if this is the same thing you got, how do they work?


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 13, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> none of the maleshe gave me showed any auto traits.. when you cross a auto with a non auto the F1's are NOT auto flowering because that gene is recessive. if you leave most males in 24 hours of light they put out a few pollen sacs that you can get pollen from like silent running saying..unless she means it went in to full flower. which i doubt but you never know...he also gave me a lemmon skunk male he got from seed man that thing as a shit load of close nodes hes a keeper.....damn that green dream sounds yummy!


They were with two other males. The other two males did not put out any pollen sacks. The ones that did...blew up and had sacks all over the place...not just a few.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> wow great update man.
> in the firts pic of the humidity dome what type of sqaure soil is that. i just bought a root shooter tray for seeds and cuttings it was made by jiffy and advanced nutrients. it claims you need no root hormone just stick in water then into soil cube.
> if this is the same thing you got, how do they work?


 The ones I am using are called Rapid Rooters, I normally use them for seedlings, but i decided to try the old school way of cloning with the rooters and some clonex, It works really well, they have shown signs of rooting in under a week. I like them much better than the Jiffy peat pellets that you have to soak in water, and I also like them 10X better than rockwool cubes. I have a passionate disliking for rockwool though because I always have issues with them.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The ones I am using are called Rapid Rooters, I normally use them for seedlings, but i decided to try the old school way of cloning with the rooters and some clonex, It works really well, they have shown signs of rooting in under a week. I like them much better than the Jiffy peat pellets that you have to soak in water, and I also like them 10X better than rockwool cubes. I have a passionate disliking for rockwool though because I always have issues with them.


thanks man i heard the rapid rooters work great. i like the jiffy pellets for starting seeds but thats it plus they are cheap. i never used rock wool.

http://www.valleyindoor.com/product.php?productid=1046<- this link shows what i have, it is made by jiffy but not jiffy pellets just a square made of peat moss and perlite, i have not used them yet but they dont have any bad reviews that i can find.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 13, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> thanks man i heard the rapid rooters work great. i like the jiffy pellets for starting seeds but thats it plus they are cheap. i never used rock wool.
> 
> http://www.valleyindoor.com/product.php?productid=1046<- this link shows what i have, it is made by jiffy but not jiffy pellets just a square made of peat moss and perlite, i have not used them yet but they dont have any bad reviews that i can find.


I did the rockwool thing until BC gave me some of those Rapid Rooters and they are AWESOME! Very easy and dont smell like shitwool!!! 

Hey can I come over today around 3-ish? Smoke our brains out maybe?

Peace
BKB
BKB


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 13, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I did the rockwool thing until BC gave me some of those Rapid Rooters and they are AWESOME! Very easy and dont smell like shitwool!!!
> 
> Hey can I come over today around 3-ish? Smoke our brains out maybe?
> 
> ...


well if my root shooter plugs dont do well enough i will for sure pick up some rapid rooters. im just using these on veggies for now though


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2011)

McP looks like those Root Shooters are a joint effort between Jiffy and Advanced Nutrients, which sounds like they could be some winners.
Root Shooter Info


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2011)

i love rapid rooters, always get the 50 bag. gotta get some next week. but im about to check out root shooters. but if its like a peat pellet i'll pass. i always hae bad luck with jiffy pellets.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i love rapid rooters, always get the 50 bag. gotta get some next week. but im about to check out root shooters. but if its like a peat pellet i'll pass. i always hae bad luck with jiffy pellets.


 From what I saw, they are Advanced Nutrients version of rapid rooters, same type of consistency i assume. I love how the RR hold together
.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2011)

yea, holds my clones perfectlty, no lean or nothin, i might give these a shot. it says no powders or gels too.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Feb 13, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> that LRXWW is looking good bill..macnack gave me 3 LRXWW males he had. one was a keeper real strong plant there beast, had to kill them do to a scare..or else i whould have used them to breed. i think they came from the same place as yours =)...oh and by the way guys macnack says "WHATS UP" to everyone.


Tell mach that D2G said that Santas on his way!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2011)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> Tell mach that D2G said that Santas on his way!


 Oh really :0


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 14, 2011)

Two of my Green Dream seedlings are up and out of the casing. Underside of the water leaves are a dark purple?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 14, 2011)

LR x WW starting to get frosty


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 15, 2011)

That is going to be one frosty plant. Nice photo too by the way.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 15, 2011)

I got some more pics of the LR x WW, lol. Just bragging n shyt. I am very impressed with her so far.







From above she eclipses the 5 gallon bucket beneath her







Here she is next to the 2x2 veg box, so you can see the size reference


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 15, 2011)

My friends have given me a new nickname, i kinda like it

"Cannagyver" 

lol


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 15, 2011)

Cough Cough....I got some Northern Lights Haze and ShishkaBerry.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 15, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Cough Cough....I got some Northern Lights Haze and ShishkaBerry.


shishkaberry is my favorite strain. and i cant get seed anywhere.
do you know where i can get the?


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 15, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> shishkaberry is my favorite strain. and i cant get seed anywhere.
> do you know where i can get the?


Its becoming one of my favorites now after almost puffing a whole 1/8th in a day. I got it from a local dispensary by my house. No clones to be found yet but if and when I do find it, I am getting one. Smokes insane and delicious. Very fruitty smell to the bud and buds are dense as fuck too! Overall awesome smoke!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 15, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Its becoming one of my favorites now after almost puffing a whole 1/8th in a day. I got it from a local dispensary by my house. No clones to be found yet but if and when I do find it, I am getting one. Smokes insane and delicious. Very fruitty smell to the bud and buds are dense as fuck too! Overall awesome smoke!!!


yes once i grew it i fell in love. i got half pound off 2 plants under 1 600. i am looking for seeds though, i cant do any thing with clones yet, i know that Vancouver seed bank has the strain but i dont know how reliable they are.
and yes very fruity buds and very nice flavor, great yeilder and a fast flowering time for a sativa dom


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 15, 2011)

Found this...http://www.strainreviews.net/indica-strains/shishkaberry-strain-review/

I didnt know it was that fast of a Flowering time. WOW! Now I gotta find some.

Peace

BKB


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 15, 2011)

hey man thats a cool site, ive never seen it before, they also have one called seedfinder.com has thousands of genes.

it says it is originated from the Vancouver seed bank but steve of spice of life seeds worked with cash krop ken and he says he stole the strain and opened his own shop and now steve at spice of life no longer has it.

the strain is real big in oregon and theri is a cut called the genesis cut that is supposed to be very good. i could get clones easy but i want the seeds. ive been trying to get seeds of it since last year when i grew it


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn I never even heard of it until yesterday and when I was at the dispensary I couldnt resist not getting it with the bag appeal, smell, dense, sexy buds. I am just glad that the smoke was even better then the smell. Ususally its hard to find something that smells and tastes so sweet like the Shishkaberry. I really want to get a crack at it. If you ever get your hands on a seed please let me know, so I can get some. I also use seedfinder.com but sometimes there breakdown of lineage isnt there. I use a few different strain search engines....I enjoy reading up on them here and there.

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2011)

Two of my Green Crack X Blue Dream seeds sprouted, also transplanted the 3rd LR x WW to soil. Made a second level to my 2 x 2 veg box, so i have one chamber 2x2x 1.5 High, and one 2x2x 2.5 high. Plenty of room to clone and veg in the same box.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't forget about this AG you have here at my pad...

Also, if you have any extra BC smart pots I may need one or two

You gotta try this Cali O that I snuck home too, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Don't forget about this AG you have here at my pad...
> 
> Also, if you have any extra BC smart pots I may need one or two
> 
> You gotta try this Cali O that I snuck home too, lol


Come over!! lol I have a few geo pots laying around, 3 gal. I also have the DWC equipment for you if you want, the 6" and 4" inline fans, and a WW clone if you want it.
And I have room for the AG now.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 16, 2011)

If the weather didn't suck ass and I hadn't had a few beers already I would have already been on my way. Had a dilemma with my bank today and had to take care of some shit

I'm definitely coming over tomorrow. I'm waiting for some things to transact so I can enjoy the rest of the week without worry. BTW, you letter should be in the mail as of this morning


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2011)

bajafox said:


> If the weather didn't suck ass and I hadn't had a few beers already I would have already been on my way. Had a dilemma with my bank today and had to take care of some shit
> 
> I'm definitely coming over tomorrow. I'm waiting for some things to transact so I can enjoy the rest of the week without worry. BTW, you letter should be in the mail as of this morning


Cool thanks man. Everything straight in your tents besides the one PE?


----------



## bajafox (Feb 16, 2011)

Yea, veg tent seems ok, just need to put all the Sour OG's in soil. 

I forgot to tell you to spray the azatrol and the mites took over both Jacks. One of them will be done in a few days and the other one still has about 2 weeks left. I NEED to do that treatment where I have to seal the room for 24 hours ASAP. Every time it feels like I have it under control they come back


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm a little excited today  ! My R.ed Kush's are starting to bud up nice, look like a sativa dom pheno on 3 of them, the mom i have in veg looks like more of a indica dom. They are starting to put put crystals now which is the real reason i am excited though. Fed them all today with Cutting Edge Bloom 20ml/gal, Grow 5 ml/gal, Micro 8ml/gal, and some superbloom stuff that I have at 15ml/gal.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2011)

I want these in my garden this summer, Damsel Bugs


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Feb 17, 2011)

haha "cannagyver" I freakin LOVE IT!!!! 

Ur girls r looking awesome Bill!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 17, 2011)

you need to prevent them. i use neem oil and lady bugs both to eradicate the bugs and then i sparyed the plants at least 1 time every 2 weeks with neem and i always kept lady bugs in the grow room. all mites were always gone in 3-4 days and never showed up again.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 17, 2011)

Prevent what McP, the caterpillars?? Or the damsel bug, the damsel bug eats the caterpillars which are my enemies, lol.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 17, 2011)

sorry i thought i quoted baja about the mites he has.

BUT yes neem will work for the other bugs to, the lady bugs will not take out the Caterpillar but a mantis will.
the neem will suffocate any eggs and the adults wont lay new eggs theri or eat the leaf cuz it taste like neem and when they do it it they die. i have only used neem for mites and those lil black gnat flies


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 17, 2011)

yo bill that lr x ww geting very interesting -and lots of tops keep her happy


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 17, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yo bill that lr x ww geting very interesting -and lots of tops keep her happy


Your avatar is INSANE bro!!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2011)

Red Kush Closeup


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Red Kush Closeup


Hell yeah. 

Nice picture as well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 20, 2011)

I rearranged the 400 shed again, lol. Decided to use a 2nd shelf so that all the plants are receiving the same light. Kind of like a mini stadium lol.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks great! Anyway to maybe paint it white or put some mylar behind the plants?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 20, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Looks great! Anyway to maybe paint it white or put some mylar behind the plants?


Yeah, thats the next step, I didnt realize that, but i could get more light to the backside of the plants that way huh? 

Damn, someone is up late, lol. I popped two xannies earlier, and passed out for about 5 hours


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah, thats the next step, I didnt realize that, but i could get more light to the backside of the plants that way huh?
> 
> Damn, someone is up late, lol. I popped two xannies earlier, and passed out for about 5 hours


 yep, n god idea rearranging. now you have double your growing area. could you turm it vertical?


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I rearranged the 400 shed again, lol. Decided to use a 2nd shelf so that all the plants are receiving the same light. Kind of like a mini stadium lol.


 
Hey bro I was thinking maybe you can put a couple of those CFLs in the peg board like you have on the walls in your GreenHouse. I would put two in the Upper Bleacher Seats and two at FieldLevel Seats. LOL Looks good and plants even look better.

Peace

BKB I


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 20, 2011)

i would use panda black film it is black on one side white on the other and just as reflective as mylar except it is way cheaper and is not see through and it is thick so it is easy to handle and does not tear easy. a 10x10 tarp of it is 9 bucks and that is alot of panda film.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yep, n god idea rearranging. now you have double your growing area. could you turm it vertical?


I could probably hang it vertically, you think that would make a difference?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 20, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i would use panda black film it is black on one side white on the other and just as reflective as mylar except it is way cheaper and is not see through and it is thick so it is easy to handle and does not tear easy. a 10x10 tarp of it is 9 bucks and that is alot of panda film.


Lol, I was gonna use some white paint I had, (the same stuff I painted the inside of the GH with.) should work the same right?


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lol, I was gonna use some white paint I had, (the same stuff I painted the inside of the GH with.) should work the same right?


i would think so, i heard it has to be a certain type of white paint thought like a matte or something like that im not completely sure on it. either way though im sure the white paint will still make it more reflective in theri then it is right now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I could probably hang it vertically, you think that would make a difference?


 i think it would allow you more space cuzza how the light spreads. but hell idk. lol.


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Red Kush Closeup


Hey bill, she's just gorgeous! Damn if I don't feel some "envy"! Keep up the good work my friend.......BB
BTW, kudos for the photo skills.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 22, 2011)

Sunbathing


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 22, 2011)

All the clones in the humidome have rooted, got transplanted today to 8 oz party cups, with my normal soil mix. Should be ready for the next xplant in 2 weeks im thinking 







Red Kush #11 Her leaves are clawing, and im not sure why, actually all 3 of them have curling leaves. My runoff PH is at 6.3, so i dont think it is that. Maybe too much N?


And a shot of the LRxWW


----------



## bajafox (Feb 22, 2011)

Glad your cloner worked out!! All the plants are looking good in the sun, wish I could grow a plant outside...

I had to transplant that BK98 today, all the younger and smaller clones seemed to be growing much faster, 2 of them even got taller and bushier. After I took it out of the pot she was in I noticed the roots never reached the bottom of the pot... I couldn't really tell why though, they seemed to have stopped growing downward about half way into the pot, the bottom half of the soil completely came off with no roots in it. I moved her to one of my veg pots with new FFOF, hopefully she starts to show some growth soon, I have plenty of room in my cloner now and want to start some BK clones but she's still too small IMO


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 22, 2011)

From my experience which isnt much but remember Baby Lou, She had too much "N" and she had the clawing leaves but was very dark green! I did some reading about the Clawing Leaves and its usually form either too much "N", Overwatering or Plant could be Root Bound. MamaDude had the same thing, but I was over watering her and she was root bound too. You might want to transplant it into a larger smart pot. Hope that helps, here are pics:

Baby Lou: Too much "N"



Mamadude: Overwatered



Peace Bro!

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 22, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Glad your cloner worked out!! All the plants are looking good in the sun, wish I could grow a plant outside...
> 
> I had to transplant that BK98 today, all the younger and smaller clones seemed to be growing much faster, 2 of them even got taller and bushier. After I took it out of the pot she was in I noticed the roots never reached the bottom of the pot... I couldn't really tell why though, they seemed to have stopped growing downward about half way into the pot, the bottom half of the soil completely came off with no roots in it. I moved her to one of my veg pots with new FFOF, hopefully she starts to show some growth soon, I have plenty of room in my cloner now and want to start some BK clones but she's still too small IMO



Can you at least cut the very bottom branch, and try to get it rooted... Gotta get those going again, I wonder why she is taking her sweet ass time???


----------



## bajafox (Feb 22, 2011)

I just took 4 small one's and put them in the cloner


How old do you think the plant is?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 22, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I just took 4 small one's and put them in the cloner
> 
> 
> How old do you think the plant is?


I got it like 2 1/2 months ago, as a small cutting.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 23, 2011)

Been kinda busy, I painted the wall behind the ladies in the shed, so now they have a bright white background instead of the plain wood. I also did rez changes on the 3 hydro girls, Cutting edge nutes, 8ml/gal micro, 20ml/gal bloom, 5ml/gal grow, and 15ml/gal botanicare aquashield. I also do a weekly foliar spray with the Uncle Johns blend, plant amp, mag amped, and SM-90.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice, I bet the girls will appreciate it


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 23, 2011)

The "Shed" with the new white background.







Red Kush #11



















Red Kush # 3













Red Kush # 1







So far #11 looks like the best of the 3 that are flowering right now.

Root Porn, 

The bottom of a 3 gallon geopot that the AG is in.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 23, 2011)

Is that the same AG you transplanted last time? She needed one bad, I bet she's gonna blow up in a bigger pot, she must have been 15" tall in that tiny pot, even after 2 or 3 toppings


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 23, 2011)

That AG is the 2nd one you gave me, the first to go in soil, the most recent one is still in veg but in a bigger pot.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 24, 2011)

Pre-98 Bubba Kush finished by Bekindbud, she ended up going over 10 weeks!!!


----------



## bajafox (Feb 24, 2011)

Holy crap that's a ton of frost!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 24, 2011)

Lowryder x White Widow Day 35 since pistils have shown.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Pre-98 Bubba Kush finished by Bekindbud, she ended up going over 10 weeks!!!


10 weeks was perfect!!! Great smoke too!!! I smell the jar everyday cause I love how it smells!


----------



## purple kush16 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yo bill its been a fucking whileee!!!! your shit looks good i remember when u 1st started that quarkle!!! You should come check my thread out im about to post of my 600w hps grow!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 25, 2011)

bill the cross looks like ww is takn over it a controling "B "but coming along fine 

whats up wit the av i dont get it


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> bill the cross looks like ww is takn over it a controling "B "but coming along fine
> 
> whats up wit the av i dont get it


I just like the image of Bieber laying there dead, lol.

Side note: Update coming soon... 10 mins or so


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 25, 2011)

So I have been watching bekindbud make it rain on his ladies for the past couple of months, and I like his results, so I decided to MIR on my soil ladies under the 400. I brought them out flushed them real well with Ph'ed water, then fed them with my bloom mix of Cutting Edge Grow, Bloom, and Micro; Botanicare Silica Blast and Aquashield; 

Here are the Pics

Red Kush # 1

























Red Kush # 3

























Red Kush # 11

























BF LSD

























Sharksbreath

























EK-47 [Edawg(Jack Herer x Unknown) X HK-47(Hindu Kush x AK-47)]



















Acapulco Gold































All of these ladies had it rain on them today  Got a little sunshine, then went back under the 400. Can't wait to see what they look like in a few days!!!


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 25, 2011)

I see a HK cross that looks like you are right. Pheno type looks real close to a few I have flowering. Seems the fat leaf ones I have are turning out ot be autos and I still have that pollen.


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lowryder x White Widow Day 35 since pistils have shown.


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 25, 2011)

AG is looking insane!!! I am waiting patiently to smoke that fine smelling LSD plant. I think me and Guido will have to sample some Private Reserve PopCorn Bud in a week or so....oh yeah!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 26, 2011)

very very inerstin 

a nice lookin girl sitin at the bar


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey Bill, apologies, but I wanna jack your thread for a minute. I am wondering what the need is for a conversion bulb. I am looking to go bigger, and I was wondering if I can buy a 400 watt MH light and put a HPS bulb in it. What will happen? What's the difference with a conversion bulb? Any advice would be appreciated...

Thanks Bill, I'll go back to my own thread now LOL 

I SOOOO want your green thumb!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 27, 2011)

So i got a little motivation last night after a realization that something is wrong over here...

Added another 400 to "The Shed" MH bulb, so now im running dual spec in there  It was looking dim in there before, not so much now.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 27, 2011)

*Doinit *if iwere interested in both id get a 400 hps (eye hortilux) then instead of a conversion bulb id get the new cmh bulb (philips) they run in a hps ballast and is the best of the mh world - i love the bulbs i mentioned my plants like them to 

good luck

*Bill *you got a plenty light now on them babys should take off like mad

1luv


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 27, 2011)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> Hey Bill, apologies, but I wanna jack your thread for a minute. I am wondering what the need is for a conversion bulb. I am looking to go bigger, and I was wondering if I can buy a 400 watt MH light and put a HPS bulb in it. What will happen? What's the difference with a conversion bulb? Any advice would be appreciated...
> 
> Thanks Bill, I'll go back to my own thread now LOL
> 
> I SOOOO want your green thumb!


 If I had the money I would get a CMH bulb as well. I believe they only run in magnetic ballasts though, cant use them with a digital...


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice my friend!!!! I wish I had 2 lights in my tent..."Cough Cough"

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Feb 27, 2011)

Damnnnnn, you're gonna get some fat nugs from all that extra light!!

<----------------a little jealous


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 27, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Damnnnnn, you're gonna get some fat nugs from all that extra light!!
> 
> <----------------a little jealous


You have no room to talk, I am jealous of how much bud I constantly see you harvesting. I wish I had that!!!! I need to learn how you plan out your grows so I can harvest bud like you. 

BC Stadium Shed Grow is amazing!!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Mar 1, 2011)

Bill, your PE is in soil and ready to go 



bekindbud said:


> You have no room to talk, I am jealous of how much bud I constantly see you harvesting. I wish I had that!!!! I need to learn how you plan out your grows so I can harvest bud like you.
> 
> BC Stadium Shed Grow is amazing!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey BKB, I have an Excel sheet with my plants planned out all the way till June, next time we hang out I'll show it to you and if you think it'll help you I'll send you a copy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hermie???


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 1, 2011)

yes in deed it is. look like it already jizzed on her as well


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 1, 2011)

So if thats a Hermie does it mean if you cloned it the clone would be Hermie?


----------



## Optic1 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm looking at the CMH bulbs, 400 watt max, there working on 600 and 1000 watts. The test they did 2 - 400 watts blew a 1000w hps away. the spectrum looks good. Can only be use in a hps magnetic ballast. aint bad at around 50 bucks. http://www.growlightexpress.com/ceramic-metal-halide-bulbs-9/mastercolor-ceramic-metal-halide-400-watt-79.html
If anyone has tried these let us know.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 1, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> So if thats a Hermie does it mean if you cloned it the clone would be Hermie?


if it was a hermie caused by stress then no, if it is genetics then yes it could be, but bot always


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 1, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> yes in deed it is. look like it already jizzed on her as well


Probably all over her, the AG, and the Sour OG, oh well. Guess I'll chop her tonight...


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 1, 2011)

i dont see any nanners but that is the pod they pop out of. it is strange theri are no nanners. maybe it was a sterile hermie pod if that can happin. and hey if it did pollinate a few plants then you now got yourself a few free seeds.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 1, 2011)

There are multitples of those pods growing all over the tops of pretty much every cola


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 2, 2011)

Chopped the hermie WWxLR, i realized that i noticed what were male bananas quite a while ago. Shim was loaded with balls and I am 100 % sure that both the Acapulco Gold, and the Sour OG were pollinated with it. Kinda a bummer, but a positive in my book too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 2, 2011)

So asides from having a shim splooge on a couple of my plants, things are actually looking up. I have seen a remarkable difference in the ladies after adopting a watering/feeding technique originally created by Riddleme I believe, and taught to me by Bekindbud. Also I think the added light is helping but not sure quite yet  Anyhow here are some pics I took earlier today. Enjoy

Barney's Farm Lsd






Right Cola





Left Cola






BkB Mamadude (Sour D x Blueberry) Bagseed.

















Barney's Farm Acapulco Gold

















Red Kush Sisters































Sharksbreath







Barney's AG that is in Veg, LSt'd, supercropped, just made it rain in her today, she is going to be transplanted into a 5 Gallon smartpot to veg in the GH over the summer. Possibly going into a scrog.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 2, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> if it was a hermie caused by stress then no, if it is genetics then yes it could be, but bot always


Either way, considering the rest of our line-up, i wouldn't risk waiting to find out.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 2, 2011)

Your R.Ed Kush Gurls are catching up....should be interesting now! The APG thats veg'n right now has such nice fresh new growth, it looks like it a new plants shedding its old plant skin. Nice!
I agree about the hermie and pollenated plants.....very positive things can come out of that! BillCollectors THc Sperm Bank is under construction....LOL
Mamadude is looking nice! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2011)

"EK-47"


----------



## smokebros (Mar 3, 2011)

this thread is dope as hell


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2011)

smokebros said:


> this thread is dope as hell


Thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2011)

Red Kush # 11


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 3, 2011)

Dont forget the R.Ed Kush sister who lives in the ghetto now.....Making It Rain on dem hoes!!!!! Your R.Ed Kush-A-Licious is looking nice and FROSTY!!!! We will have some nice smoke my brotha, I am harvesting her on 4/20!!!!



Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't wait for late April, between all of us we should have quite a bit of a variety to sample 

BTW BC, I'm pretty sure I saw white bumps on two BK98 cuttings today...they usually start to pop out not too long after that so I got my fingers crossed. If it works I'll take a few more and throw them in before I flower her.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 4, 2011)

whatup bill???? things lookin good.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 4, 2011)

bajafox said:


> BTW BC, I'm pretty sure I saw white bumps on two BK98 cuttings today...they usually start to pop out not too long after that so I got my fingers crossed. If it works I'll take a few more and throw them in before I flower her.


Confirmed!! 2 of the 4 cuttings have white bumps on them, they are tiny 2 to 3 inch cuttings that I took to see if they'd take and they did. As soon as they're done I will take a few more from her and throw her into flower  BK98 lives on


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Mar 4, 2011)

damn bill that LSD is a frosty one huh?..girls are looking good.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 4, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> damn bill that LSD is a frosty one huh?..girls are looking good.


 Yeah it is, she has been a pain to grow, but now she is looking promising.

That Ek-47 father is one of your HKAK auto's  She is a special plant !!

On a side note, pr0n of the day

Acapulco Gold


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Bill, looks like you are getting things figured out to a T huh? That last pic is gorgeous! I know you run hps...they r 400 watters, right? How much does the hood and stuff weigh? I'm looking at light hangers for my new hps I ordered and was wondering what size to get. I don't wanna crush my ladies LOL they look almost as good as yours. I'll have pics up in the next day or two on my thread. Happy growin man! Oh, have you heard from natty or ganja or silent or any of the old clan?


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 5, 2011)

whats pr0n of the day? All 3 AGs are finally perking up in the cloner!!


----------



## bajafox (Mar 5, 2011)

Pron = porn


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 6, 2011)

dalla *Bill *you be one bad brodah 

i aint been here for a minuet my last look in was post #2313 just went bak about 5 pages 

and i know i can pick um sur i have made few mistakes in choices -but you my brotha got skills -you got sumtin special from the grow gods 

i bow down to yo skills and i salute you keep doin what you doin and i love wht you did wit erryting especially the red Kush it looks fine 

i gota punc yo star in the face on the way out 
*




*

Dont forget the R.Ed Kush sister who lives in the ghetto now.....Making It Rain on dem hoes!!!!! Your R.Ed Kush-A-Licious is looking nice and FROSTY!!!! We will have some nice smoke my brotha




, I am harvesting her on 4/20!!!!


​

1Luv


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 6, 2011)

Barney's Farm LSD got the chop last night. 20 clear/50 cloudy/30 amber trich colors.


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey bill, you're gonna love the Barney's LSD! I grew some out in my 2009 project, and it WAS as advertised; really trippy shit for sure.
Do you have any outdoor grow going on?........BB


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 6, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Hey bill, you're gonna love the Barney's LSD! I grew some out in my 2009 project, and it WAS as advertised; really trippy shit for sure.
> Do you have any outdoor grow going on?........BB


I have a couple girls in a 5 gallon dwc out in the GH right now, but they are small, and possibly seeded by a hermie. The green house def needs a lot more work done, and I cant wait for some warmer weather too. Right now the good stuff is going on inside "the shed"


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 6, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Barney's Farm LSD got the chop last night. 20 clear/50 cloudy/30 amber trich colors.
> 
> *DANK-A-LICIOUS!!!!!* Congrats my brotha!!!!! I bet the smell of her was insane when trimming huh? Tell Guido to start the dehydration machine and get some PR smoke of the LSD in there. I wanna trip my balls off! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 6, 2011)

That's a nice picture of the trichomes on the LSD - tasty looking.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 6, 2011)

BKB said it man that is DANKY!!! I can't wait to be able to smoke again, same me some!

I got some cookie mix today to use with the butter I got, any volunteers??? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 7, 2011)

EK-47

Jan 26th pistils shown






Today


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 7, 2011)

so how much longer you think?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> so how much longer you think?


I'm thinking 3 weeks. I have a feeling she is gonna be completely purple like her mom by the time she is done.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 7, 2011)

Mamadude (Sour D x Blueberry)


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## bekindbud (Mar 7, 2011)

Hmmmm funny what MIR does in a few days huh???? When feeding them everytime you MIR!!! They all blew up and look sweet!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 7, 2011)

Lookin good boss, how u get the name mamdude? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good boss, how u get the name mamdude? lol


It was his (Bekindbud) mom's nickname, and the plants were dedicated to her, hence the name, lol. Diesel Berry Sounds good to me too though


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 7, 2011)

the red kush looks really good, they all look like they are overdosing on N a lil bit but im sure you knew that and are handling it.

keep up the great growing BC


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good boss, how u get the name mamdude? lol


My mom recently passed away from cancer!!! She was a big stoner, she purchased my 1st order of seeds about one month before she passed. I had a bunch of bagseeds and planted one in memory of my mom aka "MamaDude". She passed away exactly one month from when I harvested the plant so she never had a chance to smoke the weed I grew for her. The cancer just took over so fast!!! I have a jar of my mom's ashes in my tent looking over my grow now, she was my everything!!!!

Here is a pic of my 1st ever grow.....MamaDude Plant.



Im sure BC would agree she was some bomb ass smoke too!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Mar 8, 2011)

I wish I had the opportunity to meet (and sesh) with your mom BKB, sounds like a strong woman


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 9, 2011)

*bkb *sorry to hear that story bro -im sure she is in the right place now wit no more suffering -

a shame cause the rest of the contract we signed up for when we come into this world is great 

just that last page in fin print -the one that says we all die -nobody gets out alive -

thats the pisser thats why we all have to live every day we are stll here -live to max and love 

stay strong -live right and you will see her again
1Luv


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 9, 2011)

Fully agree!!! Thanks bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 15, 2011)

Chopped the Sour OG tonight, cant remember how many days she was... 105 G wet, So So harvest, more than I expected, and free light though, so wth.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have an estimate on how many days?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 15, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Do you have an estimate on how many days?


Somewhere between 60 and 70, lol


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

That should be just about right. I can't remember how much I flowered her mother for but she was one dense, sticky, and STINKY little bitch.

I'll take that PC case btw


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok I flipped the switch on her on 12/31 so she flowered for 73 days.

On a side note the Kushs' got switched the same day, but they took a lot longer to show sex...


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, I just checked my sheet and it says I chopped mine at 61 days.

None of the clones I have look like they are anywhere near ready to flower too...


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 15, 2011)

They are gonna take a long time to reveg unfortunately. How are the BK clones coming along?


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

Yesterday before lights out 2 of them had roots already spreading out. I have the grow room door locked until I turn the lights back on this afternoon, but will still need to exhaust any fumes from the No Pest strip before I actually go in there to garden.

The rooting process slowed down a lot since it got warm so i started throwing ice cubes in there to help speed it up a bit.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 15, 2011)

*Bill *what material do you use to make your smart pots from -reguler felt or what -material used for smart pot looks like sum woven plastics or sumtin -

thanks


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> *Bill *what material do you use to make your smart pots from -reguler felt or what -material used for smart pot looks like sum woven plastics or sumtin -
> 
> thanks


 The material that the actual SmartPots are made of is different than what i use, I couldnt find the exact same material, which is why I went with the felt, not wool, but synthetic polyester. Closest I could find to the same consistency as the original material. IMHO though, my pots work better then the smart pots or geo pots... based on observation.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 17, 2011)

I remembered what it was, do you still have the other 6" fan? I wanna see if using that one instead of the 4" makes a big difference

Also, I think I just remembered someone who might have P-91 seeds....


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thirsty??


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thirsty??


Not as thirsty as I'd be after smoking some of that I'm sure.


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 18, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> Not as thirsty as I'd be after smoking some of that I'm sure.


Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2011)

So my buddy got some Skywalker yestreday, and voila I got 2 seeds from his sack. First time we have found seeds in some skywalker, so I am pretty stoked.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> So my buddy got some Skywalker yestreday, and voila I got 2 seeds from his sack. First time we have found seeds in some skywalker, so I am pretty stoked.


Thats great, especially cause I know how bad you been looking for Skywalker....how was the smoke?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Thats great, especially cause I know how bad you been looking for Skywalker....how was the smoke?


 Kushy, pinesol smell taste, stiny body high with a slight head high, maybe 80/20


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Kushy, pinesol smell taste, stiny body high with a slight head high, maybe 80/20


Nice, I smoked some Silverback OG last night, very smooth pine-sol smoke. I didnt cough at all....Might get some tomorrow after I am free and then I will probably stop by your place if thats cool? I want to see that apartment by the beach, maybe we can smoke a fat blunt and then go look at that place. Let me know.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Silent Running (Mar 22, 2011)

Popping in to see if Santa has dropped off presents yet. Should have made his rounds by now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 22, 2011)

Silent Running said:


> Popping in to see if Santa has dropped off presents yet. Should have made his rounds by now.


Yes Ma'am He made it just in time for my bday


----------



## Silent Running (Mar 22, 2011)

Yay!!! Hope most all of his packages weren't damaged.



billcollector99 said:


> Yes Ma'am He made it just in time for my bday


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 22, 2011)

Chopped several plants this weekend, EK-47, Red Kush #11, Mamadude #1, and the Sharksbreath.

Early smoke reports are in on the EK, and the MD. More details in a bit, but def some good stuff


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Chopped several plants this weekend, EK-47, Red Kush #11, Mamadude #1, and the Sharksbreath.
> 
> Early smoke reports are in on the EK, and the MD. More details in a bit, but def some good stuff


I agree, we smoked a lot of bomb-tastic shit yesterday!!!! I passed out around 8:30 last night. LOL Good smoke bro! Just a sample of the smoke to come this summer! Hope you had a good day yesterday! I did!

Peace

BKB


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I agree, we smoked a lot of bomb-tastic shit yesterday!!!! I passed out around 8:30 last night. LOL Good smoke bro! Just a sample of the smoke to come this summer! Hope you had a good day yesterday! I did!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Hey that ek kush that u chopped was that the pic in BKB's journal? If so that shit looked amazing man just amazing!


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Chopped several plants this weekend, EK-47, Red Kush #11, Mamadude #1, and the Sharksbreath.
> 
> Early smoke reports are in on the EK, and the MD. More details in a bit, but def some good stuff


Waiting to hear your take on the Sharks Breath........Grew out 1.5 lb last year.......one of my fav's........BB


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 22, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Waiting to hear your take on the Sharks Breath........Grew out 1.5 lb last year.......one of my fav's........BB


I got the cut from a friend, so I have smoked it before, It smells amazing, taste amazing, and has a great high to it too. I wish my harvest was somewhere up in the range of yours though


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 22, 2011)

BuddyJesus said:


> Hey that ek kush that u chopped was that the pic in BKB's journal? If so that shit looked amazing man just amazing!


 Yeah the EK and the Red Kush were both chopped. Still got 2 RK going for another week or so.


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah the EK and the Red Kush were both chopped. Still got 2 RK going for another week or so.


Hell ya man! Its gonna be a very happy 4/20 for you =)


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 25, 2011)

dallah *Bill *what dem Red Kushes smellin like 
funk an lemons ?

oh i been playin around wit my version of make it rain more like make it sink 

i dump whole pot in tub-below water line -gets very boyent in beginning but i hol it down till all air bubbles stop 

then bring up slow -do this twice per pot a pain in the ars but shows to be worth it 

let dry two days feed -you do M I R during flower cycle as well


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lets see here, #11 smells like straight pinesol/armpit Too high of a leaf to calyx ratio though, and she is verry airy. #1 looks like the same pheno as #11 maybe only a little denser, she is still gonna need time to fill out. # 3 is the star in the smell department, pinesol undertones, but she has a very strong fruity smell to her I can't even explain 

#2 is almost done revegging, lol. She is gonna be a monster  

Also took pollen from the male, (#4) and dusted the Norther Skunk (NL x Skunk #1) mom a few days ago, I believe the pollen took, but not sure.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lets see here, #11 smells like straight pinesol/armpit Too high of a leaf to calyx ratio though, and she is verry airy. #1 looks like the same pheno as #11 maybe only a little denser, she is still gonna need time to fill out. # 3 is the star in the smell department, pinesol undertones, but she has a very strong fruity smell to her I can't even explain
> 
> #2 is almost done revegging, lol. She is gonna be a monster
> 
> Also took pollen from the male, (#4) and dusted the Norther Skunk (NL x Skunk #1) mom a few days ago, I believe the pollen took, but not sure.


Never hurts to cum on her again!!!! Put on some Kenny G music when you do it and it will take for sure!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 25, 2011)

Red Kush # 3 Day 53 since sex, Day 83 12/12 lol. Took a long time for these bitches to show sex.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 25, 2011)

> Never hurts to cum on her again!!!! Put on some Kenny G music when you do it and it will take for sure!


funny and true can wait like 3 or 4 days hit second time 


NIce 







bill do you do the *make it rain* through flower as well

ht me on pm if interested in new stock

you are a fine gardener you got a green thumb maybe the whole hand


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah I started using the MIR technique in flower actually, and just started doing it to the ones in veg.

I am pretty sure the pollination happened, I actually dusted 3 times, 3 days apart to be sure.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 25, 2011)

great looking plant, i have noticed alot of them seem to get N over does with the eagle claws and dark green leaves, this very well could have been why it took so long to see sex on her. to much N in flower will slow down the flowering process


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 25, 2011)

*Bill* 3 times i think it took as well

*McPurp *good tip of course this is proven tested information -nutin else worthy of passin -true dat


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 25, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> great looking plant, i have noticed alot of them seem to get N over does with the eagle claws and dark green leaves, this very well could have been why it took so long to see sex on her. to much N in flower will slow down the flowering process


 My fault and the soil I used, however the reason they took so long to flower IMO is because they literally had no veg time, I have noticed a trend that my 12/12 from seed plants take longer to show sex...


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 25, 2011)

ah yes, i forgot they were 12/12 ers.
my bad


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 25, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ah yes, i forgot they were 12/12 ers.
> my bad


No worries, i am sure they had too much N as well in the transition stage, which caused the leaf curling, and they got slightly rootbound before the transplant as I was waiting for sex to show.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 25, 2011)

I forgot to let you sample the Sharksbreath I brought, it got dense and tastier with age. I have one going right now that is less than 2 weeks into flower, I might try taking a clone from it and see if maybe I can keep this one around a bit longer.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 25, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I forgot to let you sample the Sharksbreath I brought, it got dense and tastier with age. I have one going right now that is less than 2 weeks into flower, I might try taking a clone from it and see if maybe I can keep this one around a bit longer.


if the clone doesnt take i would suggest a re veg


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2011)

Porn

RK # 3 Top


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice man!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2011)

I decided today to pollinate the Grape Crush as well, reason being it has great side branching, and a shorter stretch, similar to the northern skunk, but I want to have a choice when it comes time to going through the new batches. I figured variety is a good thing right? Also chopped the main cola on Red # 3, put the last remaining nodes back in the veg box, her clones didnt take and she is the best pheno so I am hoping to reveg her.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 27, 2011)

Northern Skunk in Veg

8 days ago






Today







Pineapple Express in Veg

8 days ago







Today


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 27, 2011)

No fair growing that Northern Skunk in chocolate protein shakes - we better test her for steroid use. 

Mine are lazy and just sit around drinking coffee (and having sex). =(


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 27, 2011)

TaoWolf said:


> No fair growing that Northern Skunk in chocolate protein shakes - we better test her for steroid use.
> 
> Mine are lazy and just sit around drinking coffee (and having sex). =(


I got a kick out of the container considering it says "Get Big Quick Formula" lol


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 27, 2011)

Next thing you know, your plant will be on an infomercial at 3am flexing her muscles and giving a paid testimonial for Gain Fast. lol


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 27, 2011)

i was gonna say the same thing about protein shake plant but you guys beat me to it.
the plants are looking good man


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Took the funky light tree out of the bottom half of the veg box, added some fixtures to increase vertical space. Looks a lot better now.




























Up Top













Nug Jar


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 29, 2011)

Plants are looking good, especially that two headed monster I gave you....Loving the NS Sup Crop. Mad props for the Bajafox Jar, damn when do I get the BeKindBUD Bowl Packing Jar? I do pack mean bowls but for real nice detail on the jar Canna G!!!


----------



## TaoWolf (Mar 29, 2011)

See pic for question:


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 29, 2011)

G-13 Labs Pineapple Express


----------



## bajafox (Mar 29, 2011)

I was gonna guess that's who she was, I just smoked my last PE bowl too  I need to do a lot of rearranging in my veg tent, I feel like I'm wasting about 24" of vertical space all the way across

Thanks for my jar bc, can't wait to fill it up, I'm about to run dry today and no harvests for over a week so I'll probably hit up a dispensary. My favorite dispensary is delivery only and they have quite a few strains at 85 to 95 for a qtr


----------



## mendo=gates (Mar 29, 2011)

your should get some 30 gl smart pots and fox farm soil and happy frog and fox farm nuts u will do great i used that my firls medical grow out door and did 5 plants got over 2 pounds a plants


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 29, 2011)

mendo=gates said:


> your should get some 30 gl smart pots and fox farm soil and happy frog and fox farm nuts u will do great i used that my firls medical grow out door and did 5 plants got over 2 pounds a plants


Thanks for the advice bro. I would use fox farms id i could afford it... And a 30 gal smart pot sounds a little too big for my needs


----------



## Silent Running (Mar 29, 2011)

I read that once...went back and read it again. I was wondering if he meant 3g smart pots....but I guess not. I think five 30g pots might over take your GH, Bill. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Silent Running said:


> I read that once...went back and read it again. I was wondering if he meant 3g smart pots....but I guess not. I think five 30g pots might over take your GH, Bill. lol


 I am pretty sure Five 10 gallon ones would be too much. I figure at most if I grow some trees in there I will be able to fit 4.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 29, 2011)

Go big or go home!! Do 2 30 gallon plants for the winter!


----------



## bajafox (Mar 30, 2011)

Your BK98 should be ready in about 3 to 4 days, they are rooting like crazy with the lower temps. There is another one that should be ready in about 5 days and a 3rd one that should be ready in about a week. Let me know if you want to try the Power Skunk, I'm done with her for now and don't need PS#4, she would do great under lst/scrog IMO


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, that post was a great example of reading 6 posts and responding, huh? LOL that was freaking priceless...it should go on best of rollitup or some shit LOL. I have a couple PE veggin as well Bill, how old are yours?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2011)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> Wow, that post was a great example of reading 6 posts and responding, huh? LOL that was freaking priceless...it should go on best of rollitup or some shit LOL. I have a couple PE veggin as well Bill, how old are yours?


I only have the one going, a clone from Bajafox, Not sure on the age, maybe no more than a month... And it is about 10 " tall today


----------



## bajafox (Mar 30, 2011)

It should be about 7 weeks old, same as BKB's


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mamadude "Shorty" Pheno


----------



## Silent Running (Mar 30, 2011)

Y-u-m-m-y! Might be heading out your way this summer for a couple of conferences.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2011)

Silent Running said:


> Y-u-m-m-y! Might be heading out your way this summer for a couple of conferences.


That would be awesome  Sesh for sure!!!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Mar 30, 2011)

Me and GB are gonna head out there as well probably around july! hopefully at least! everything is pointing that way lol

hey bill email me when you get a chance por favor or text me but i think your phone is out


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dried EK-47 Nug


----------



## nattyhead357 (Mar 30, 2011)

*mind Blown* that looks awesome!


----------



## bajafox (Mar 30, 2011)

milky trichs


----------



## nattyhead357 (Mar 30, 2011)

i swear baja, bills thumb is green as can be. not to mention his photography skills are immaculate


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

Wait till Sept/Oct...he's going to have some monster bitches  Hope he makes up his mind soon, every time I go over I ask him what the plan is for the next cycle and every time it's something different, lol

The La Blanca was part of the plan but she failed. I'm gonna pass on a Power Skunk to him and see if he can figure out how to grow her better than I can because my last 2 haven't been impressive at all. I'd like to see him clone it and flower it indoors then flower the clone outdoors, that'd be a cool experiment. If it's still not impressive I still have more Power Skunk seeds we can try, it could just be a bad pheno...my guess is bad grower, lol


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 31, 2011)

Those nugs look so damn tasty billcollecter!! Great job!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 31, 2011)

The red Kush I revegged is finally starting to pick up the pace, she has gotten over the funky growth stage finally, only took about 2 months, lol. I took 5 cuttings from her yesterday, gonna throw them into 12/12 as soon as they root. Then gonna take 5 clones from her every 3 weeks to stock the perpetual.

The EK47 cut i took early in flower has finally started growing regular leaves as well, she is tiny right now, but holds the genetics for my future, so I am stoked that she survived the cloning process well into flower, and has sucessfully revegged even though she was only showing about an inch above the rooter when i took the cut.

Also starting to re-enter the veg stage are a Red kush clone taken from the girl donated to bekindbud, and a Sour OG cut that I plan vegging for awhile.

Should be getting back another BK98 cut, as well as a power skunk which I am excited about.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats awesome the clone is reveggin, the smoke is bomb bro, you will see!!!! TODAY!!!


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Should be getting back another BK98 cut, as well as a power skunk which I am excited about.


Wanna pick them up? They're both in soil ready to go now...I'm a bit impaired to drive at the moment, hahaha

Figured I'm gonna be working soon so I better be as lazy as I can before it's back to work


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 31, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Wanna pick them up? They're both in soil ready to go now...I'm a bit impaired to drive at the moment, hahaha
> 
> Figured I'm gonna be working soon so I better be as lazy as I can before it's back to work


You need to SOBER your ass up and drive over there so we can all have a little sesh of my R.Ed Kush bud!!!! Start drinking milk.....it does the body good. LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 31, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Wanna pick them up? They're both in soil ready to go now...I'm a bit impaired to drive at the moment, hahaha
> 
> Figured I'm gonna be working soon so I better be as lazy as I can before it's back to work


No gas in the truck, and the tranny on the new van is already acting up... maybe after i get my check.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

Ahhhh no worries then, that is shitty luck. I'll come over tomorrow since you have some seeds for me...

BKB, sobering up this early would be a waste of a perfectly good day


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Dopest Dope


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

She's really enjoying that sun! Is that a 2 gallon pot?

Rub her leave's and you can smell that sweet smell you taste when you exhale her smoke...mmmm, made my mouth water, lol


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 31, 2011)

This is what we will be smoking in your garage today in a couple of hours!!!!



I am thrilled you got the clone to re-veg!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 31, 2011)

bajafox said:


> She's really enjoying that sun! Is that a 2 gallon pot?
> 
> Rub her leave's and you can smell that sweet smell you taste when you exhale her smoke...mmmm, made my mouth water, lol


 Yeah its a 2 gallon smart pot, she will get transplanted into one of mine soon. I might top her to get a clone, and to let her bottom branches catch up to the top. I only put her out in the sun everyonce in awhile, otherwise she sits under roughly 200 watts of cfl


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

Mine sit under 200w cfl and seem to do fine. I'd definitely top her and let her grow new cola's, she clones easy too. PE#7 just went into soil today and I think I started it like 15 days ago


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 1, 2011)

im so glad that it seems everything is going good for your team 

keep on keepin on -

yall do good work and put on quite a show of plants and bud porn 

its a pleasure to stop by now and again to get caught up 

sum here have a green thumb you have a green arm 

1Luv


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 1, 2011)

you have any trouble re-usin yo home-made smart pots 
easy to get goin again cause i have problems wit the smart pots 
just wonderin 
could prolly get into business wit dem


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2011)

I had to change the thread I was using because they fell apart after going through the wash machine 2 or 3 times, the new thread seems to have done the trick though, I did a test batch, ran them through the wash 6x and they are still holding up well.

How long from pollination does it take for seeds to be done, on average? The Northern Skunk x Red Kush seeds should be done soonish, should be quite a few beans to count 

As well the Grape Crush I dusted with the RK pollen as well. The rest of the pollen is in a jar nice and dry, ready to make some babies, lol.

The Green Dream Male showed balls a few days ago, he is isolation right now, probably gonna run him with the GD female, and then save the rest of his fairy dust.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Apr 1, 2011)

I think the PE's that we have are roughly 5 or 6 weeks old, so yours is ahead by just a little. They are about 8 inches or so right now I think...Every thing is looking wonderful in your neck of the woods, as usual. LOL Quick question though. Out of the strains you have grown so far, which one had the best taste? I mean the classic "good green bud" taste, from back in the day lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 1, 2011)

seeds take from 4 to 6 weeks to reach maturity i normally go full term for seeds even if it means chopin rest of plant and leavin dusted branch attached for a lttle longer 

my last seeds the chemdawg sour diesel X headband i wnt full term and still threw out a bunch of small-green- and baige seeds some say lighter colors still good in sum genetics 

pollen dont keep to long i used tostore and keep -then was not getin good results -seemed to have been geting weaker -
now i use and give and then look for a male on the next go around-but if you attempt to keep keep it in un bleached paper i normally rip a brown bag open and make a pouch -then i keep my brown paper pouch in a tubbaware with sum dem dryin out packs i think they are called sumtin like dessadent 
or deccadent or sum shit -then i put in freezer (if frost free )even with all this dont expect to much time from it or you get disapointed -word to the wise like god given skills -use ot or lose it my man 

i think this is the way it is supposed to be bro not a couple of breeders geting rich and us wit nutin
i think it is our creators plan but when i started here two years ago everyone was sayin if you get a male kill it 
mybe that was started by the breeders hegh 

next time you knock out sum pots i could use like four 2 gal's -if we could work sumtin out 

i got a bunch of printed info collected here and there on pollen collectin usin and storin an shit if you feel like you need to peep at it let me know i throw it in the mail you can read or copy or whatever and return


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 1, 2011)

tried to holla atchu but yo PM's was full
did you get the last one had a puter glitch went away i did not finish and send


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2011)

inbox is open now


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2011)

Northern Skunk












and what I'm listening to

[video=youtube;RXW01HZjfnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXW01HZjfnc[/video]


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bill, that's one sweet NS, is that your own cross or a commercial strain?
Well Spring is "Springing".......I love this time of the year, with all the dreams and expectations of the grow to come........hell, this is what keeps me chuggin', year in and year out.....
LOL, I'll probably go "out" like Marlon Brando in the "Godfather", (Don Corleone in the tomato garden).
Take care my friend, GL&GG.......BB


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Good morning bill, that's one sweet NS, is that your own cross or a commercial strain?
> Well Spring is "Springing".......I love this time of the year, with all the dreams and expectations of the grow to come........hell, this is what keeps me chuggin', year in and year out.....
> LOL, I'll probably go "out" like Marlon Brando in the "Godfather", (Don Corleone in the tomato garden).
> Take care my friend, GL&GG.......BB


A good buddy of mine got it from his co-op, its NL5xSkunk1 I believe, I seeded her with a (White OGk x OGk x Chem) male that should be ready in about a month.

She has an incredible smell to her, great side branching, super frosty, and the females from the same line as the OG male were smelly and frosty, but a little too much of a stretch with limited side branching, so I am trying to get the OG smell with the side branching of the NS.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 2, 2011)

You know sometimes you dont realize how good a pic you REALLY take....take a look at your Northern Skunk Flowering BEAUTIFULLY and take a look just beyond that and you will see the other Northern Skunk peeking out her Veg Box wondering "Hmmm when will I get a turn to Flower and flex some buds....." 

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (Apr 2, 2011)

Are those just fat calyxes or is that bitch pregnant? She's littered with trichs, looks awesome


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Are those just fat calyxes or is that bitch pregnant? She's littered with trichs, looks awesome


She's pregnant with 200 babies, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 2, 2011)

Damn no wonder, hahaha

I'll probably start my NS later in May


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2011)

She is a non-stretcher in flower, pretty much WYSIWYG.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 2, 2011)

i can see dem from here foshow and sum gals luke gowd preggy 
nice work


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2011)

grape crush


----------



## nattyhead357 (Apr 3, 2011)

200 babies!!!! 

sick pics bro!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2011)

NS mom and her daughter, about to hit "puberty" lol


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 4, 2011)

I cant wait to see her daughter grow in hydro during flowering now....Mom looking really knocked up, I cant wait to get some of those babies. What are you going to name it? 
How is the Hero doing? I will give you some nutes for it, so you dont need to waste yours on it.

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Northern Skunk # 2 Day 3 12/12

Pistils are already showing. Nice!

Upgraded her to a 2 Gal DWC instead of the Gainfast container. She was drinking way too much water.














And her slutty mom


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2011)

So just a quick update, all 5 of the Red Kush #2 clones have fully rooted, 4 Skywalker OG seeds have sprouted, and my one mystery seed has sprouted as well.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 7, 2011)

Are you going to do a hydro and soil for Skywalker? I meant to ask you if you had another NS in veg? I think you do but I cant remember. How long are you going to flower the slutty Cougar? I was wondering since you are breeding with it does it change flowering time or is it the same? I figured it would be longer since you want it for seeds or am I way off here?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Are you going to do a hydro and soil for Skywalker? I meant to ask you if you had another NS in veg? I think you do but I cant remember. How long are you going to flower the slutty Cougar? I was wondering since you are breeding with it does it change flowering time or is it the same? I figured it would be longer since you want it for seeds or am I way off here?


I will chop her whenever the seeds are done... not sure when that will be though.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 7, 2011)

i would go 6 weeks from pollination for seeds to reach maturity- sum take less they say sum ready in 4 to 6 weeks -i go full 6 still have to throw sum premies out cause they are tiny or green or baige 

i always leave seeded bud attached to plant even if i have to harvest rest of plant-nothing worst then choping plant and find premie seeds -cant reattach til done 

good luck


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2011)

Im not too worried about the bud on this specific lady, so i will let her go for as long as necessary, last time I tried making seeds I made the horrible noob mistake of chopping too early, and I didnt get a single viable seed. I was crushed, but i learned my lesson.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2011)

The Grape Crush is starting to smell exactly like one of those grape tootsie rolls! Very strong and sweet.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 7, 2011)

It was definitely a very distinctive smell


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 7, 2011)

yep yep simple lesson on this one everyone gets it right 
always go the six weeks on all -all the time a few will be throwaways still 
s a good rule of thumb then dry them in a saucer on top the frig or sumtin exposed only for a day or two 
then put them away wit those little dry packs deccadent or sum shit if you dont have -you can use sum uncooked rice then -they are pretty much rady for use or store- can store infrig in tubbaware


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Wait till Sept/Oct...he's going to have some monster bitches  Hope he makes up his mind soon, every time I go over I ask him what the plan is for the next cycle and every time it's something different, lol
> 
> The La Blanca was part of the plan but she failed. I'm gonna pass on a Power Skunk to him and see if he can figure out how to grow her better than I can because my last 2 haven't been impressive at all. I'd like to see him clone it and flower it indoors then flower the clone outdoors, that'd be a cool experiment. If it's still not impressive I still have more Power Skunk seeds we can try, it could just be a bad pheno...my guess is bad grower, lol


I can never make up my mind, i change what my plans are about 6 times a day, lol.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 8, 2011)

> I can never make up my mind, i change what my plans are about 6 times a day, lol.


you thinkin on it to much visit the thought once dont let it own you 

like the hbo guy wit all the wives cant let one own you kinda like a pimp

if you constantly battlin the desision to proomanant not gona get settled 

visit review drop next till it has an answer cant deal wit rest of the world if hung on one piece to the puzzle

pick up a piece review decide

toss -place -hold decide now then move on to next piece cause a lot more pieces are waitin there tern 

what you gona do 

next 



lol
1Luv


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2011)

February 13th, 1 week of reveg







April 7th, 60 Days reveg







I just put this bitch into flowering 2 days ago


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 9, 2011)

I think Japan is really shitting their pants now cause Budzilla is about to come alive!!! I am going on a date today!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I think Japan is really shitting their pants now cause Budzilla is about to come alive!!! I am going on a date today!!!!


with a chick?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 9, 2011)

ill take a late seat for this one


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 9, 2011)

relak be yoself on date 
dont overdo nutin 

goodluck
1Luv


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 10, 2011)

Well lets just say I am just going to stick with my girls in my tent. They are not self centered...plus their perfume smells way better.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 10, 2011)

a lot of 3 fingered leaves hegh


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 10, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> a lot of 3 fingered leaves hegh


That would be from the reveg, for the past two weeks though the new growth is coming out with 5 fingers again.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Apr 11, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you thinkin on it to much visit the thought once dont let it own you
> 
> like the hbo guy wit all the wives cant let one own you kinda like a pimp
> 
> ...


Umm...Wow...(that sounds like a lot of work LOL)


----------



## Silent Running (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow. Maybe I'm just really high...but didn't going into that much detail about letting something go quick....um...yeah. I got nothing. 

Looking good Bill. Fire me a PM when you or Baja crack those straw babies. I got 5 from same batch veg'ing.



Dwezelitsame said:


> you thinkin on it to much visit the thought once dont let it own you
> 
> like the hbo guy wit all the wives cant let one own you kinda like a pimp
> 
> ...


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you thinkin on it to much visit the thought once dont let it own you
> 
> like the hbo guy wit all the wives cant let one own you kinda like a pimp
> 
> ...


Don't trip bro, i know what you are saying, I can't focus on one thing for too long when there is so much others to replace it.

I understand your rambling even if everyone else doesnt


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 13, 2011)

thats about 5 gals or what


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2011)

Veg Box Top and Bottom.
Pic 1 and 2 Northern Skunk 2 Gal DWC
Pic 3 Squash
Pic 4 Mamadude 3 clone
Pic 5 and 6 Skywalker seedling
Pic 7 and 8 mystery seed
Pic 10 Power Skunk
Pic 11 Top of Veg Box


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 13, 2011)

un fukn believably white helthy roots


----------



## bajafox (Apr 13, 2011)

You said that Sour OG seed I started is from CC right? And he only supplies regular seeds so it could have been male or female? I'm itching to start another one in flower but they're still kinda small...

This BBxHB is taking off like a male, I think him and the Sour OG and Casey Jones would make for some fun new strains  I'm gonna have to learn how to take pollen and store it


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

Subd up Bill


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 13, 2011)

what are you following me whodat??? haha i guess we like to see good grows!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 14, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> what are you following me whodat??? haha i guess we like to see good grows!


i see alot of people i see in in one thread in multiple other threads as well. being from the 600 it seems you learn alot of users names.
must just be we all have good taste


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Bill, Nice little veggie box, looks like you you're gonna have a forest this year.
Did you get a new camera? Those were some nice trich shots you took. I still remember that trimming video from last year, that was cool.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 15, 2011)

wow bc...dont know why I wasn't 'scribed before but I am now....how did the colloidal silver fem beans come out?

Namaste'


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2011)

Illumination said:


> wow bc...dont know why I wasn't 'scribed before but I am now....how did the colloidal silver fem beans come out?
> 
> Namaste'


The silver never worked, i sprayed that plant for about a week, every day, and she flowered perfectly fine, not a single male flower on her...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 15, 2011)

you cant smoke it after sprayed - can you


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 15, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you cant smoke it after sprayed - can you


bro i am loving your Avatar......great ass!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you cant smoke it after sprayed - can you


I sprayed it early in flower... didn't seem to affect the herb. ?.?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2011)

So I was just contemplating pollinating the pineapple express in flower with the red kush pollen I have... Maybe a few bud sites.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 15, 2011)

how can you not like that ass


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 16, 2011)

my wife doesnt like that ass. my comp is hooked up to my biogscreen now(since my screen was pistol whipped) everytime she see's it she comments.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 16, 2011)

my GF says nice ass.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 16, 2011)

Yo *T *sorry no disrespect intended


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Enough talk about ass, lol. More about herb


Red Kush

2 months ago






Beginning of Week 1






End of Week 1


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 17, 2011)

I can see Budzilla was enjoying the hot sunny weekend.....NICE!!! Here are some pics of the R.Ed Kush Buds

View attachment 1554646View attachment 1554645View attachment 1554644View attachment 1554647

Hey I meant to ask you which R.Ed Kush # plant is my clone from??? 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 17, 2011)

i just decided my next grow will run sum more Elite genetics wit sum A weighted potentials from the west 

man thats like a table top


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 17, 2011)

this camp does nice work

no more like sum of the best-will most def keep you posted on results of seeds -like i said you dont have a green thumb you got a green arm -a direct desendent of one of the grow gods


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

Left: Red Kush Right: Northern Skunk


----------



## bajafox (Apr 18, 2011)

Is the NS done stretching? Mine is coming along nicely but if it's a short plant like the Power Skunk maybe I should flower mine in a 5 gallon pot when it's ready?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2011)

bill, that red kush is a bushy sucker. how's she yield wise?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> bill, that red kush is a bushy sucker. how's she yield wise?


All the single cola 12/12 from seed i did got me around 1/2 oz per. I'm shooting for 4 oz or more with this one, considering her size. She just barely started her stretch, I'm expecting another 10-12 in of height.


And Baja, yeah the NS in the bucket is done stretching now I believe.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 18, 2011)

i hope it does not happen to you 
but sumtime a lot of bud sites does not always equal mor bud in weight 
sumtimes same weight spread over more sights equalling lighter but more bud sights 
I HOPE THIS IS NOT THE CASE - mind you im not saying that is gona hapen to you -sayin it has happened to me 

good luck 


my bushy ultimate chemdawg by E G it is prolly close to yours measured the same way 
View attachment 1556974View attachment 1556975View attachment 1556976


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i hope it does not happen to you
> but sumtime a lot of bud sites does not always equal mor bud in weight
> sumtimes same weight spread over more sights equalling lighter but more bud sights
> I HOPE THIS IS NOT THE CASE - mind you im not saying that is gona hapen to you -sayin it has happened to me
> ...


 That is what happened to the Sour OG i had in the hydro, ton of bud sites but tiny buds. I plan on not making the same mistake this time, which was not enough light, and underfed. So far so good on this chick though. Pics in a sec


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

How did you grow her? LST or topped? How many days in that pic?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

Red Kush #2 Day 12


----------



## Illumination (Apr 18, 2011)

that this is gonna be a beast!!

Namaste'


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 18, 2011)

that plant kinda did her own thing aig bush if you look back at past posts i took pics every week now in week 3 day 2 of flower 

i tied down 3 branches that were way above the rest to make them closer to level 

the rest plant did herself -i can tell two of the tips i tied down on far right near end of ruler -i cna tellby smaller secondary buds there 

i dont see location of the third from here


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

Illumination said:


> that this is gonna be a beast!!
> 
> Namaste'


 I have to Rain and Feed almost every day on her now, depending on the temps, she drinks so fast in the 3 gal pot.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 18, 2011)

yep yep in those pots an outside and then if you addin pearlite or sumtin to soil for drainege 
forgetaboutit


----------



## bajafox (Apr 18, 2011)

There's a Sour OG with your name on it, I'll trade you for some 4 or 5 gallon BC pots? 

You really need to check out your BK98 in it's second week of flower, I'm definitely gonna regret not putting her in a 5 gallon pot, she's gonna be something special


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yep yep in those pots an outside and then if you addin pearlite or sumtin to soil for drainege
> forgetaboutit


 The whole pot is pretty much a brick of rootmass and soil. I was contemplating a transplant, but imma let her finish in this one to see how far I can push the limit.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2011)

Barney's AG


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 19, 2011)

what is your soil like are you adding for drainage 
might want to try less in smart pots 
additional drainage material prolly good for reg pots 
and prolly not needed for smart pots 

and prolly holding less outside in sun and wind

what is that in post above


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> what is your soil like are you adding for drainage
> might want to try less in smart pots
> additional drainage material prolly good for reg pots
> and prolly not needed for smart pots
> ...


Barney's Farm Acapulco Gold


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2011)

Got a new addition to the line-up today. I have had my eye on these clones at a local shop for a few weeks now, and i decided to pick one up

Purple Cheese


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 19, 2011)

now that sounds very inerestin 

dang i wish i was in a friendly and could just go to store and pick up sum clones 

like at the produce market or like when i buy flowers from lowes for the yard 

this shit is not fair -not equal across the board -wtf-what about me


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> now that sounds very inerestin
> 
> dang i wish i was in a friendly and could just go to store and pick up sum clones
> 
> ...


Move your ass out here then, lol.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 19, 2011)

> Barney's Farm Acapulco Gold


i got one of those seeds in waiting 
a fem from the attitude in the birthday promo i think


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> now that sounds very inerestin
> 
> dang i wish i was in a friendly and could just go to store and pick up sum clones
> 
> ...


LOL, what about you hiring a "U-Haul" and get your ass to California? Seems like THAT would solve your problem, OR.......YOU have contacts in CA, so why not the good ol' USPS Priority Mail.....Clones travel fairly well! Just a thought......Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 19, 2011)

a thought 
i would never ask anyone to take the responsibility 
seems a tad diff from sending a few beans 
would you need sumtin wit no smell
what is the process these days wit all this terror an shit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2011)

i don't think customs does inter-us searches too often. my homie got 2 lbs from cali in the mail before i moved. n my lil homie that works at the ups plant said they smell weed all day. there was a guy sendin clones as a biz, but it sunk.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 20, 2011)

*Happy 4-20 *
*to gardeners across the land *
*dont pack them pipes to tight *
*take a big hit *

as we exhale lets all take a moment of silence give thanks to this wonderful hobby-to the grow gods -and the seed fairy 

here here​


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 20, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> *Happy 4-20 *
> *to gardeners across the land *
> *dont pack them pipes to tight *
> *take a big hit *
> ...


Well said!!!! Here here

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Apr 20, 2011)

Doing it right now^^


----------



## bajafox (Apr 20, 2011)

Good sesh this morning bill, happy 420 everyone


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 22, 2011)

Those of you, (you should know who you are), who want a visit from santa, need to let me know (PM me)

Good Day


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 22, 2011)

Red Kush Day 16 12/12. I love how she perks after MIR on her 






















Probably another week of stretch on her, maybe another 6 inches


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 22, 2011)

what is the make it rain tech?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 22, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> what is the make it rain tech?


Everytime I water, I "flush" make it rain with PH 5.9 water, then when the medium drains fully, 10*15 mins later, I feed with my nutrient mix.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 22, 2011)

nice job
your first seed run??
a lot -a few-or what 

spread the love wit em 
and they will always come back to you 
just be careful the hands you put them into are worthy 

enjoy your treasurs -you are worthy


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 22, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> nice job
> your first seed run??
> a lot -a few-or what
> 
> ...


Well said Dwezel!!!

BC,
I think I am worthy, Shit I am coming over tonight fool to celebrate the breeding of the Northern Skunk x R.Ed Kush.....I say we smoke our asses off and come up with a name for your strain bro!!!! Let me know....

I picked up 2 small net pot for more DWC kits....
Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## bekindbud (Apr 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


>


Im going to bring my Riot Root Plugs too when I come over!!!! We need to get busy! LOL That pic should of been your 420 entry....hands down my 1st place vote!!!! WOW I am thrilled!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 22, 2011)

looks good bro let dry a day or two rub between palms to get rid of outer tissue i call it then ready to go best performance in about a week from dry- some say let dry for a month -but no need -overkill- redy to be stored as well -

*nice color to them* -

when you think of name i like to consider the females imput first in name structure -because of % of contribution to seed -sum dount if male part sounds better- but their is a protocall -that is not always followed -

i think this is what i creator intended for us when you read the books -not for sum breeder sumwhere to get rich whilr we have 2 or 3 stinkin seeds each -glad you see th light -i hope it continues to shine bright


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 22, 2011)

you can see the diff in the new growth that you described -where is it going to stop growing at- at what week of what stage at pic takin -it has outdone my number of tops- if you could get them all to form large full like top colas-wit the number of em you will have 
1/2 lb there


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 22, 2011)

i took some of my seeds right of the plant and placed them into a water bottle with 90% germ rate. to each his own i guess. did you have any crack on you when they were still on the plant?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 22, 2011)

i am very sorry 
i did not mean any harm 
i was just saying the way i do it cause i thought it was his first time
and you are right to each his own 
the one thing i learned from ths web site is there is a hundred different ways to do each step

i wish all the best at what works for you besides the differences Little isnt this a great hobby 
1Luv


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 22, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i am very sorry
> i did not mean any harm
> i was just saying the way i do it cause i thought it was his first time
> and you are right to each his own
> ...


i meant absolutely no harm by my post and did not ever expect an apoligy. i just wanted to share what had worked for me so he has some options. it is a great hobby for sure, i dont even smoke any more but still enjoy growing as much as ever. i didnt plan on putting my directly from the bud into water but i just was fucking around to see if my seeds were viable and they were haha. its probably a better idea to atleast let them sit for a couple days to emit all moisture if you plant directly into your medium, but if you put them in water than the moisture will be put right back in.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 23, 2011)

*"Cougar" *



Damn girl I LOVE YOU!!!! If you all knew how happy I am right now!!! Thank You Billcollector, my Easter Basket is full of seeds now!

Peace


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 23, 2011)

what is it im lookin at -looks very interesting 

i love how diverse you guys grow a litlle of this a little of that- and hit all the basses stuff i never get to see over on the oposite unfriendly coast line


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 23, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> what is it im lookin at -looks very interesting
> 
> i love how diverse you guys grow a litlle of this a little of that- and hit all the basses stuff i never get to see over on the oposite unfriendly coast line


Do you kno any of whats goin on witj NJ MJ legalization. aint ya'll pass the bill?


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 23, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> what is it im lookin at -looks very interesting
> 
> i love how diverse you guys grow a litlle of this a little of that- and hit all the basses stuff i never get to see over on the oposite unfriendly coast line


Northern Skunk Mom, the one that the seeds came just from...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 23, 2011)

NJ draggin day asses- an whatever these political whores do will be weak, inferior to all others and half assed for us- it aint gona be nutin like cali or origon or no serrious statat i bet on that shit-ill be dead and gone before nj pgets to speed of cali or a progressive state -will be talkin big shit all the way fosho

1Luv-stay true

thanks BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 23, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> NJ draggin day asses- an whatever these political whores do will be weak, inferior to all others and half assed for us- it aint gona be nutin like cali or origon or no serrious statat i bet on that shit-ill be dead and gone before nj pgets to speed of cali or a progressive state -will be talkin big shit all the way fosho
> 
> 1Luv-stay true
> 
> thanks BKB


I am a transplant from Jersey!!!! LOL I miss the food from Jersey especially the Chinese food!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 23, 2011)

well SD just passed a new ordinance to shut down all collectives in the area for a year and only open a select few in a few select areas. its been finalized just needs to be signed into law by the city gov. not sure how long it will take to go into full effect but i think they are pretty serious on this one.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 23, 2011)

1Luv - Stay True

[video=youtube;GXYLrIq_f2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXYLrIq_f2o[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have been making it rain on my red kush monster pretty much every day now, and it is becoming a hassle mixing up so much water, so I built a modified recirculating system today.













Water pump goes from homer bucket to rubbermaid tote , then drains back to the homer bucket. Simple, should be effective. We will see.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 24, 2011)

Waiting patiently....

Cougar Kush Run (24 Total in Root Riot Plugs)



I am hoping by Wednesday some will pop up!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 24, 2011)

luck BKB 

bill very nice work /and stoner creativity .......the monster is on 12/12 or what


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah today will be day 18


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Bill I experienced the same thing with some of my seeds cracking while still on the plant. Popped around ten of them into water and all were viable so don't toss them. Just run them first before your other seeds u got.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 24, 2011)

seeds have like two shells a hard outer shell and a thin membrane type shell holds the embrio type stuff -like when a preg woman breaks water -last protection

ever notice at germ seeedlings come up wit a membrain over the first round leaves (i cant think of spellig)

if outer is cracked not a issue unless inside have dried up -but if connected to plant not an issue 

even connected to plant if inner embrio type cover is punctured is a problem 

outside just a protecton even though it sumtimes overdoes its job -wont let nutin in or out 

this is all just my thery i cant prove any of it 


1Luv _Stay True


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> seeds have like two shells a hard outer shell and a thin membrane type shell holds the embrio type stuff -like when a preg woman breaks water -last protection
> 
> ever notice at germ seeedlings come up wit a membrain over the first round leaves (i cant think of spellig)
> 
> ...


Makes sense, It was just ine seed that was like that, so i popped it in a rapid rooter, the remaining 300 or so i will let dry out first before trying and planting


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Northern Skunk # 2 Day 3 12/12
> 
> Pistils are already showing. Nice!
> 
> Upgraded her to a 2 Gal DWC instead of the Gainfast container. She was drinking way too much water.



Northern Skunk DWC Day 22


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 24, 2011)

what stage of growth is the the yetty (big foot ) in


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> what stage of growth is the the yetty (big foot ) in


She is on day 18 12/12 probably another week of stretch and then the bud growth will start.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 24, 2011)

K thanks

was just wonderin 

prolly posted before and i missed it


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah today will be day 18





Dwezelitsame said:


> K thanks
> 
> was just wonderin
> 
> prolly posted before and i missed it


LOL pay attention. J/k bro, I am really excited about this one!!! Patiently waiting for her to stop stretching so i can see where my main tops will be.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 24, 2011)

sorry im an old man and get side tracked easily by shit like dis 

[video=youtube;Lisxtjkv6FM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lisxtjkv6FM[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> sorry im an old man and get side tracked easily by shit like dis
> 
> [video=youtube;Lisxtjkv6FM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lisxtjkv6FM[/video]


 Too old to be listening to shit like that, LOL.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 24, 2011)

Hell I am so old Im afraid to find out what a Wiz is now


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2011)

Young Khalifa Man


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 24, 2011)

hola.............dropping by quick show some support......hope al is welll


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 24, 2011)

ur avatar is distracting enough 4 n e one old n yound alike


Dwezelitsame said:


> sorry im an old man and get side tracked easily by shit like dis


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 25, 2011)

Northern Skunk Rd 2


----------



## bajafox (Apr 25, 2011)

Even the fan leave's under the buds have trichs on them, she looks like she's gonna be special


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Apr 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Northern Skunk Rd 2


Looking very nice Bill! I have some that does that too. It's a Durban Poison hybrid. If you can find some around you I would definitely suggest it. Its gooey and sticky and yummy! LOL


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 25, 2011)

nice nug shot.....


----------



## bajafox (Apr 25, 2011)

Two of the 3 HALs cracked soil already, I started them on 4/20


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 25, 2011)

NS Left, RK Right


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 25, 2011)

Those look awesome Bill. Nice that the weather's starting to warm up and we're getting more sun.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;PuNknGAnSYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuNknGAnSYo[/video]


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 25, 2011)

very nice Vid ther Bill !!!!!!!!!

how would you rate ns starting wit production im curious about


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> very nice Vid ther Bill !!!!!!!!!
> 
> how would you rate production of the NS


As of right now, I would say high, she is only 3.5 weeks, and buds look like they will be massive. I cant judge by the mom because she was seeded.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 25, 2011)

Red Kush Pros

potency
smell
taste
high
Cons
No side branching
Too much stretch IMO
Calyx to leaf ratio high

Northern Skunk
Pros
Smell 
high
excellent side branching, 
density
leaf to calyx ratio
resin

Cons
None as of yet.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 25, 2011)

wow got a lot more info then bargained for 

thanks


----------



## d r0cK (Apr 26, 2011)

bill! excellent looking plants in the vid! thats how they should all look, short bushy and full of kolas!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 26, 2011)

in a perfect world my brother in a perfect world 

seeing as this world is not got to take the way they come 

some are stretchers play center for basketball team 
some short and wide play center for the football team 

and it would be so very nice if all genetics produced same height offsprings 
eveerything would be so easy to manage -yep -ina perfect world 

1Luv stay true


[video=youtube;vdB-8eLEW8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdB-8eLEW8g[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the journal bill


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 27, 2011)

nice, look great, well tied down and cleaned up!!


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW the smaller plant has more sites then the bigger but sheer mass is also wow.......jesus, well done....


billcollector99 said:


> NS Left, RK Right


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey bud, Plants look super healthy. Sure is great to flower without bugs.
I got to thinking, don't you think you are cutting it pretty close in regards to daylight?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey bud, Plants look super healthy. Sure is great to flower without bugs.
> I got to thinking, don't you think you are cutting it pretty close in regards to daylight?


As far as?? I dont flower them in the GH right now, just in the shed under the 400's


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> As far as?? I dont flower them in the GH right now, just in the shed under the 400's


You can set up the 600 in my cool tube and take my 400 so you can have two 400s. I am home and cant fall asleep, I feel stressed!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 29, 2011)

i found that if you smokin sumtin sativa dont have at leat 2 hours before going to bed 

cause if you do body tryin to sleep and mind doin 100 miles an hour -no sleep


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> You can set up the 600 in my cool tube and take my 400 so you can have two 400s. I am home and cant fall asleep, I feel stressed!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


stressed???


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> stressed???


Call me! The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> As far as?? I dont flower them in the GH right now, just in the shed under the 400's


Oh, My bad. I didn't read everything. I saw them out there on the patio and thought you were flowering outside.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Oh, My bad. I didn't read everything. I saw them out there on the patio and thought you were flowering outside.


I wanted to, but due to lack of funds I havent been able to finish the GH the way I want to. I'm hoping to get it done in the next few weeks though


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I wanted to, but due to lack of funds I havent been able to finish the GH the way I want to. I'm hoping to get it done in the next few weeks though


Do you want my 400???


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 29, 2011)

Right on, I'm gonna do a few modifications before this summers grow myself. Basically adding ventilation and a screen.
What'cha gonna do?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 29, 2011)

cruz --modifications yo fkn greenhouse bettrn my house


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Right on, I'm gonna do a few modifications before this summers grow myself. Basically adding ventilation and a screen.
> What'cha gonna do?


I used some 6 mil plastic for siding and such, and it did not hold up too well, and I have a feeling it was blocking a lot of light... I want to use the corrugated polycarbonate stuff you have, but I just cant afford it yet. I might have scored on some plexiglass though, so we shall see. I am all about DIY projects and getting stuff done for as little $$$ as possible due to my financial situation at the moment. Everything has been small scale until I can get that thing finished, or at least up to my par.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I used some 6 mil plastic for siding and such, and it did not hold up too well, and I have a feeling it was blocking a lot of light... I want to use the corrugated polycarbonate stuff you have, but I just cant afford it yet. I might have scored on some plexiglass though, so we shall see. I am all about DIY projects and getting stuff done for as little $$$ as possible due to my financial situation at the moment. Everything has been small scale until I can get that thing finished, or at least up to my par.


See, I just scored, with only gas money spent 






About 40 or so squares, 2ft wide. They have slots for an aluminum rod that holds them together but I only have a few small pieces of the aluminum. Good condition, no cracks and all plastic/plexiglass.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2011)

now its time to see what u can do with it.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 29, 2011)

im not quite knowing how to describe dis shit 
but its good feelin down deep 
when you think enough of a person to offer them sum yo beans to see wat day can d wit it 
when the end results are through the roof it makes you feel good
its hard to describe almost like yo kids dong good in school 
kinda up deah 
arouund dat caliber 

1Luv Stay True​


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)

So I decided to transplant Budzilla today, her pot she was in slid off like a condom, and i stuck her in a 5 Gal geopot now.












In her new home:

















and the old 3 gallon she came from, gonna get washed up and put to use immediately, powerskunk needs a xplant.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 29, 2011)

nice tree bud...very pretty.....wow big ol stem......


----------



## Illumination (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful plant...why did you transplant?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)

Illumination said:


> beautiful plant...why did you transplant?


I just started having this feeling that she wasnt going to fill out to her full potential in the 3 gal, the picture of her naked is a solid mass of roots, not rootbound, because of the pruning, but i just wanted to be on the safe side.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 29, 2011)

I hear you but there is little if any root expansion growth in flower...thats why I inquired...but it will keep you from having to water as often if that is what you were looking for


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I hear you but there is little if any root expansion growth in flower...thats why I inquired...but it will keep you form having to water as often if that is what you were looking for


 Hopefully i didnt just fuck her up by transplanting then...

When i flowered her sisters, they got transplanted after sex showed, which took about 3 weeks, then the roots completely filled the pots they were in, so I dunno. I guess we shall find out huh. Lesson learned either way.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 29, 2011)

well I dont ever fret transplanting as it always goes so well I can't even see a negative reaction from my plants when done...doubt it will hurt anything...but keep that info in mind also when planning a transplant.... make sure you do it at least 2 weeks before the flip to 12/12 flowering to let the roots have time to encompass the new medium

Namaste'


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)

Illumination said:


> well I dont ever fret transplanting as it always goes so well I can't even see a negative reaction from my plants when done...doubt it will hurt anything...but keep that info in mind also when planning a transplant.... make sure you do it at least 2 weeks before the flip to 12/12 flowering to let the roots have time to encompass the new medium
> 
> Namaste'


Problem is, the roots dont seem to hesitate upon transplant, so Even during flower I get alot of root growth, or maybe it just seems that way to me. 

Although i do know im not supposed to do it, and i tried to leave her be, i just couldnt fathom the idea of her underperforming


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 29, 2011)

ya since there isnt really any exposed roots i dont think it will effect it negatively. im sure it will enjoy some new fresh dirt to expand into.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)

the root tips are all there in the soil, they are just super fine, like silk so you cant see it unless extremely close-up


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 29, 2011)

do those pots you make drain just as plastic pots with drainage holes?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> do those pots you make drain just as plastic pots with drainage holes?


Nah they drain about 10X better IMO. Makes raining a lot easier, I can run 10 gallons of water through one in about 2 mins.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Nah they drain about 10X better IMO. Makes raining a lot easier, I can run 10 gallons of water through one in about 2 mins.


Sub'd to watch how she does  I'd be excited about that one.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 30, 2011)

i think you did the right thing i would have done it closer to switch 

cant hurt -new pot looks more the right size -kinda like a big woman wearing right sze dress instead of the wrong one

1Luv Stay True


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 30, 2011)

Man i still aint get to see my smart pots in action. i'm so ready to do some kind of work with em.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Nah they drain about 10X better IMO. Makes raining a lot easier, I can run 10 gallons of water through one in about 2 mins.


i think sometime were going to have to work a deal and get me some of those pots to try out. i got clones, seeds, cash, weed aha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 30, 2011)

aye bill, u know where i might be able to watch the fight online? my cable company goin thru some technical shit so nobody can order pay per view.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry I don't Im not much a TV person, and when the weather gets nice I tend to spend more and more time outside.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

the weather has been freaking AMAZING! going surfing here in a bit hopefully!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 30, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> the weather has been freaking AMAZING! going surfing here in a bit hopefully!


 Dope, I havent been on a board in a few years, but i think maybe this summer will do it.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah i used to go everyday during summer and a lot the rest of the year but fell off that routine. just went for the second time in a couple months and loved every minute of it! still surfed just as well too which is a benefit to getting my ass back out there. im definetely with you on wanting to be outside when its nice! i feel that every pass time i have relates directly to being outside, golfing, fishing, surfing, gardening, all that good stuff!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 30, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> yeah i used to go everyday during summer and a lot the rest of the year but fell off that routine. just went for the second time in a couple months and loved every minute of it! still surfed just as well too which is a benefit to getting my ass back out there. im definetely with you on wanting to be outside when its nice! i feel that every pass time i have relates directly to being outside, golfing, fishing, surfing, gardening, all that good stuff!


 long or short board


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> long or short board


depends really, but majority shortboard. i used to compete with my school and placed a number of times in longboarding but shortboarding takes the real skill. though longboarding does look amazing since its basically walking on water and its one of the greatest feelings to have your toes dangling over the nose, gliding across the water.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 30, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> depends really, but majority shortboard. i used to compete with my school and placed a number of times in longboarding but shortboarding takes the real skill. though longboarding does look amazing since its basically walking on water and its one of the greatest feelings to have your toes dangling over the nose, gliding across the water.


haha my lil brother competed too, you might know him.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> haha my lil brother competed too, you might know him.


very possible, was it for high school? thats where i did my competing since i never got really into the big contest.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 30, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> very possible, was it for high school? thats where i did my competing since i never got really into the big contest.


yea he went to clairemont


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

nice than i may have seen him or even competed against him at some point. i graduated 2011 so if he was in around there than its possible. hows your girls enjoying the sunshine? i just put one out the other day that outgrew its area and needs re potting. when you going to start putting up the plexiglass?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 30, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> nice than i may have seen him or even competed against him at some point. i graduated 2011 so if he was in around there than its possible. hows your girls enjoying the sunshine? i just put one out the other day that outgrew its area and needs re potting. when you going to start putting up the plexiglass?


probably tomorrow, i need a few more things i think.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 30, 2011)

Transplant didnt seem to slow her growth at all... That pane is 24 x 24 in, and she is slightly bigger than that


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sour OG, transplanted to one of my BC pots.







Power Skunk in her new 3 gal geopot







Pinapple Express







Pre-98 Bubba Kush







Skywalker OG seedlings week 3 i think, they were transplanted yesterday, and I noticed an explosion in growth, i think i have been putting seedlings in too small of containers.







Red Kush # 2 clones, came from budzilla







EK-47 clone, my purple lady 







Purple Cheese












Veg Box


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 30, 2011)

everything lookin good 

nice selections 

an all from clones 

you can just go to the disp an buy 

you pick out the one you want 

dam -shit ant fair

i would sure love to be waitin on that pre 98


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 30, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> everything lookin good
> 
> nice selections
> 
> ...


 Not all from clone brutha, only 2 clones i ever bought from the dispensary were the grape crush, and the new purple cheese. I much prefer planting beans, and making my own clones if necessary 

Fairy's come from far and wide, who knows what strain is gonna pop up next.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 30, 2011)

it sounds like you on the right track

its agood thing to have one dem seed fairys drop by evry now and again


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 30, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> it sounds like you on the right track
> 
> its agood thing to have one dem seed fairys drop by evry now and again


Ill 2nd that one with a bowl


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

For all my fans 

Vote for me


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2011)

I h8 politics lol

I think I did vote for you  cant remember lol bad ass pic.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 1, 2011)

vote-for what -where


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 1, 2011)

club 600...i voted for u bill bud...ur shot was gnarly,


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I h8 politics lol
> 
> I think I did vote for you  cant remember lol bad ass pic.


lol hey, bro just doin what i gotta do, lol


----------



## bekindbud (May 1, 2011)

She looks very ready!!! 



Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (May 1, 2011)

Is that the Jack bkb? She came out real nice


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

Acapulco Gold, day 56 today


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

lol. are u a SOIL or a HYDRO guy bill?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol. are u a SOIL or a HYDRO guy bill?


I'm an everything guy  The DWC's are nice, but not functional when it gets warmer here i think.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

Lol ok, just wondering. mot people prefer one or the other. you just do it all.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol ok, just wondering. mot people prefer one or the other. you just do it all.


 I like getting down and dirty with my ladies if ya know what i mean, but I am amazed at the growth speed in hydro, guess i need to try coco again


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 1, 2011)

both very nice apg is from seed or clone

i have heard soil for taste and hydro for production


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> both very nice apg is from seed or clone
> 
> i have heard soil for taste and hydro for production


She is frome clone, from seed


----------



## bajafox (May 1, 2011)

Wait till you see the AG you're inheriting...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I like getting down and dirty with my ladies if ya know what i mean, but I am amazed at the growth speed in hydro, guess i need to try coco again


this was going to be my suggestion! im a coco nut! so much easier to work with than soil with much better potential for yield and quality!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 1, 2011)

im not touching that one 
everyone to his or her own feelings 

but i wonder why all the contenders for cup in netherlands use soil 
where a lot being measured other then volume 

i really truly dont know the reason why 
and wuld like to understand 

why does these crazies grow in soil


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 1, 2011)

do they enter the cup saying what theyre grow medium is? just curious how you know they use soil vs other methods.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 1, 2011)

nobody said anything to me or anounced that i know of \

check all shots on the subject 
check sum the entrys on attitude vids
i see nutin but soil entrys show me diff 
just going by what i saw and read


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 1, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> nobody said anything to me or anounced that i know of \
> 
> check all shots on the subject
> check sum the entrys on attitude vids
> ...


i was just curious didnt mean anything by questioning you. thought it may come across the wrong way but no disrespect was intended. just a bold claim that i wasnt sure if there was enough information to back it up. would be cool to see if they entered what medium they used to grow but im sure these contenders have got great results for what theyre doing in soil so wouldnt really see a reason to change.


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I like getting down and dirty with my ladies if ya know what i mean, but I am amazed at the growth speed in hydro, guess i need to try coco again


I know what you mean  Hydro's the same thing brotha, your just getting them ladies wet and jamming loads of "protein" though their bottom hehe.

In regards to the above ^^^ conversation, Im not sure what kind of nutes they use if any at all or what kind of mediums but Iv always heard that pot grown in soil tastes superior... I will be able to determine my own opinion on this in the coming weeks 

Bill that Acapulco Gold is looking very tasty  hows she smell?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful day today, a little too warm actually but eh.

Ladies are looking nice 


*Northern Skunk day 29*

















*Red Kush day 26*



























Veg Box


----------



## mcpurple (May 2, 2011)

all i see is image codes.

now i can see them, and man are they looking good.
we have been having warm weather as well. whay was it to hot today? to hot for the plants?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> all i see is image codes.
> 
> now i can see them, and man are they looking good.
> we have been having warm weather as well. whay was it to hot today? to hot for the plants?


I fixed the pics, and it was just hot in general, almost 90 in the shade, luckily we have a decent breeze. Heat down here is due to the santa ana winds usually.



whodatnation said:


> me too


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 2, 2011)

yeah it was a hot one today! nice bit of breeze but it was hot air being moved around. my house was 90 damn it haha!


----------



## WWShadow (May 2, 2011)

Hey BC99 since you put that one in the 5gl pot any chance of a reveg since she'll have plenty of room to grow more now?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 2, 2011)

WWShadow said:


> Hey BC99 since you put that one in the 5gl pot any chance of a reveg since she'll have plenty of room to grow more now?


im not 100% but i think that it has already been re vegged so it may be a re re veg haha! very nice update by the way, forgot to mention that on my above post!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2011)

WWShadow said:


> Hey BC99 since you put that one in the 5gl pot any chance of a reveg since she'll have plenty of room to grow more now?


Nah, i have clones, and i already revegged her once.


----------



## bajafox (May 3, 2011)

I think it is possible to re re veg a plant though. A few weeks ago I randomly came across some guys journal who said he was flowering a plant in it's 4 or 5 reveg, wish I had sub'd to see the results....


----------



## mcpurple (May 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I fixed the pics, and it was just hot in general, almost 90 in the shade, luckily we have a decent breeze. Heat down here is due to the santa ana winds usually.


sounds nice to me, im a heat lover.
it got to about 70 here yesterday and supposed to 78 today so we are finally worming up here.
keep up the great growing man


----------



## billcollector99 (May 3, 2011)

Woke up today to clones rootin and seeds poppin. Its gonna be a good day


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 3, 2011)

Bill - you said the red was bad bud to leaf and the ns has a good bud to leaf ratio -am i correct


----------



## billcollector99 (May 3, 2011)

Of the three that i flowered already, 2 of the three red kush had a high leaf to calyx ratio yeah. This current one looks to be alot better, also the pheno grown by bekindbud had a low ratio. IMO once the Northern Skunk Fills in, yeah her ratio is pretty low.

However the resin production on both of them is pretty phenomenal, right now at week 4 the NS is prolly one of the frostiest plants I have ever seen.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 3, 2011)

k thanks for input


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 4, 2011)

for your eyegasmic pleasurs 

my medical seeds sour diesl 11 to 12 term this saturday 6 weeks the trichs should see the plant 


1Luv Stay True


----------



## ottermunky (May 5, 2011)

subbed +rep looks very interesting


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2011)

ottermunky said:


> subbed +rep looks very interesting


 Thanks man, I try to keep it that way


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> for your eyegasmic pleasurs
> 
> my medical seeds sour diesl 11 to 12 term this saturday 6 weeks the trichs should see the plant
> 
> ...


Those trichs look deadly, like they could cut you like a razorblade!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 5, 2011)

yep the new and improved barbed wire or razor wire


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> for your eyegasmic pleasurs
> 
> my medical seeds sour diesl 11 to 12 term this saturday 6 weeks the trichs should see the plant
> 
> ...


 I see your bet, and I raise


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 5, 2011)

Dam i fold


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> Dam i fold


aww cmon Im just messin around  I suck at real poker, lol.


----------



## bajafox (May 5, 2011)

I figured you were gonna super crop your AG so I started her for you, she was getting too tall


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2011)

Fuck I meant to come over tonight!!


----------



## bajafox (May 5, 2011)

LOL, I'll be awake for a while. I just picked up some Afghani Trainwreck and some Gorilla OG fullmelt


----------



## bajafox (May 5, 2011)

Here's the other one, I thought it was a PE...hahaha, I even fuckin labeled it PE #6, fml










Both of my Casey Jones rooted, so did the Sour OG and I just transplanted my BK98#3 and PE#6 (real PE) into cups.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 6, 2011)

yo pm box is full bro 
but when emptied im not pmin yu cause you know what im gona say
i just got back from the P _ _ _ O _ _ _ _ _


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2011)

18 for 18 on clones rooting from the last batch, time to take them in for some $$$


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 6, 2011)

what do you mean by that


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> what do you mean by that


Dispensary pays $5 a clone, and I am broke, lol. So i took 18 cuttings off my Sourberry to take in


----------



## cruzer101 (May 6, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> aww cmon Im just messin around  I suck at real poker, lol.


"I see your bet and raise" Ha! thats a good one. Don't try that in a card room. You may see that in old movies but thats not allowed anymore. If you say "I see your bet", that means you call. You cant raise after you call, the dealer will stop you.

Thats some awesome trichome production ya got there, I'd fold too!
Good idea taking clones down to your club. I never asked. So, they can use that many huh?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2011)

Apparently they need more  He said they went through 100 in the past week.

Kinda sad to know that half of them wont make it due to bad growers, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 6, 2011)

Ah yes, 'Tis the season... 
Duh!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 6, 2011)

cruz dont be a smart ass along wit bill -and i see you know the game we were just foolin niether really know whats up lol

bill they take clones from anyone to sell -no requirments or standards to meet -do you have to be known to them or sumtin -im not getin this -none of that around here -sorry for all questions please explain


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> cruz dont be a smart ass along wit bill -and i see you know the game we were just foolin niether really know whats up lol
> 
> bill they take clones from anyone to sell -no requirments or standards to meet -do you have to be known to them or sumtin -im not getin this -none of that around here -sorry for all questions please explain


 Not just anyone, I have been a member for almost a year there, and a regular visitor, so they know me pretty well.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 6, 2011)

is that a south san diego CO OP bill? ive never asked one of the shops i use to frequent about selling them clones but always thought about it. i had my brother take in some of my edibles a week or so ago but his dumbass didnt leave a number to call back and just said he would be back. end of story he hasnt been back yet haha plus they edibles didnt make it past a week.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 6, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> cruz dont be a smart ass along wit bill -and i see you know the game we were just foolin niether really know whats up lol


I only know it cause I did it. I didn't know what I was doing either.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 6, 2011)

GET DA FUK OTAHERE 

you still ant empty dat shit daaaaammmmmm

whats up wit dat mah dude *WTF*
the monster lukin good looks ready to take off 

im not to happy wit my bushy plant compared the other ult chm in total production- i dont think it was the trait it was bred for -me thinks more of a recessive trait in plants genetics -one of its phenos as they call them


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> GET DA FUK OTAHERE
> 
> you still ant empty dat shit daaaaammmmmm
> 
> ...


 Sorry man, out and about earlier, inbox is empty now.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2011)

Northern Skunk close up. Day 34


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 6, 2011)

there is so much shit out ther witin to be grown and smoked - and i cant do it all in my little tent - and at go big or go home i always go home -not wit my tail betweeen my legs either - its outa respect for for my wife my family -im not init for status or money -just for habit and hobby -everyone has diff reasons and styles -das why dis ia america maufuka -errybody can do day own thing -they own way​


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> there is so much shit out ther witin to be grown and smoked - and i cant do it all in my little tent - and at go big or go home i always go home -not wit my tail betweeen my legs either - its outa respect for for my wife my family -im not init for status or money -just for habit and hobby -everyone has diff reasons and styles -das why dis ia america maufuka -errybody can do day own thing -they own way​


You lost me here, sounds like you are defending yourself, but i dont know against what, lol. I was just trying to joke around, and sorry if I offended.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 6, 2011)

i think i was just ranting about my little fukn grow tent restrictions -put on me by the athority


----------



## bekindbud (May 7, 2011)

Hmmmm I will ante up for a round of Poker.....LOL


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i think i was just ranting about my little fukn grow tent restrictions -put on me by the athority


Thats what i figured, i just thought you were blaming me, lol.

Make do with what you got ya know. You got more goin on in your little space than most people have in big huge houses  Quality not quantity bru.


----------



## bajafox (May 7, 2011)

Just checked my excel sheet and am pretty sure that the bigger AG was put into soil on 1/8/2011 and the other one on 2/8, plus or minus a few days for both of them. So that AG has got to be going around 17 weeks vegging


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 8, 2011)

Thats a crazy long veg time!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 9, 2011)

Trichs starting to cloudy up on the northern skunk, day 37.


----------



## bajafox (May 9, 2011)

I think I finally figured out what Delilah is, it took me weeks (probably months) but I'm almost confident that Delilah is a Pacific G13, not 100% pure but an inbred hybrid. 

Only reason I've kept her around after all of her shitty yields is because shitty yields are part of the description of a true G13 but from everything I've read she is as close to Pacific G13 as I can think of. 

Wish I knew someone who's smoked the original to get a better comparison. Figured you'd want to know in case you still have any seeds left with her lineage


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 9, 2011)

very nice there bill -very very nice 
looks dangeros

like sumtin poisonus in the ocean






1Luv Stay True


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 9, 2011)

oh no dont touch it............lol jk


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 11, 2011)

all right spred em what you holdin -my elite genetics ult chem the tall one


1Luv


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> all right spred em what you holdin -my elite genetics ult chem the tall one
> 
> 
> 1Luv


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 11, 2011)

fuk you i fold again what is that


----------



## bekindbud (May 11, 2011)

Northern Skunk, I am betting!!! 

Why do you need my scope when your camera does a way better job at inspecting the Trichs.....LOL I will trade you my scope for that camera please.....

Hope Guido is feeling better!

BKB


----------



## rasputin71 (May 11, 2011)

I need a new camera,... and a tripod,... and better lighting for pics..... FML.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Northern Skunk, I am betting!!!
> 
> Why do you need my scope when your camera does a way better job at inspecting the Trichs.....LOL I will trade you my scope for that camera please.....
> 
> ...


He had a gnarly fever last night, 103. Better today though. That is actually a shot of the red kush, day 34 ;


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I need a new camera,... and a tripod,... and better lighting for pics..... FML.


I wish i had a tripod, and a better camera  I'm saving for a canon D50.... one of these days.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 11, 2011)

*bill *this shit aint right they told me in my pool hustlin days 

you gatta let a sucker win every now and again or he aint ona wana play you no more 

see you aint doin it right 

i dont wana play no more 



1Luv Stay True


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2011)

Clockwise from top left, Northern skunk day 25, NS day 39, Power Skunk day 1, Red Kush Day 35


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 12, 2011)

dam they takin up a lot of realestate


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2011)

Took 6 Headband X Chem x SD and put them in a cup of water overnight to soak. All 6 popped and showed their taproot this morning, so into the Rapid rooters they went.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 12, 2011)

they should be nice for you -should make a interesting cross
good luck -but you dont need luck -maybe in the beginning no more 

worm eggs -from collecting worm castings this is what you want to see -if you wait til ripe and squeeze gently between tips of finger -you get a tiny worm 

for you neophites that never paid that close of attention to the operation -or looked on this scale -stick around you might learn sumtin


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2011)

I see those all the time, in my soil but cracked open and dried out. Good to know what they are


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2011)

Back up to two lights again, another move in the shed. I have a ton of available space now, check it out.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 13, 2011)

looks like another light would be nice for the extra space or a light mover.


----------



## bekindbud (May 13, 2011)

I got my 400 watt sitting here doing nothing....Call me when you can, I am home!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (May 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Back up to two lights again, another move in the shed. I have a ton of available space now, check it out.


I love my light mover...but remember they do NOT increase coverage area only distribute that light around the SAME space much more efficiently...IMHHO a 400 watt covers 2 x 4 or 3x3 at the most

Namaste'


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 13, 2011)

i think another light the way to go-might not be very best for now -2 or 3 moves from noew might prove it to be bettter move -to tell the truth a 250 would handle that space- shonuff -im the kning of the 250's 

what is that about 2 and a 1/2 feet across 

1Luv Stay True


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 14, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looks like another light would be nice for the extra space or a light mover.


DEF a light mover!!! I put mine in and freakin LOVE it, as do my ladies!! I have a 400 watter covering an area thats probably 3 feet deep by 7 feet long, and my plants have totally increased in size and yield versus just lettin the same size light sit. Just personal opinion tho man, ur shit always seems to come out great no matter what!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 15, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looks like another light would be nice for the extra space or a light mover.





bekindbud said:


> I got my 400 watt sitting here doing nothing....Call me when you can, I am home!!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB





Illumination said:


> I love my light mover...but remember they do NOT increase coverage area only distribute that light around the SAME space much more efficiently...IMHHO a 400 watt covers 2 x 4 or 3x3 at the most
> 
> Namaste'





Dwezelitsame said:


> i think another light the way to go-might not be very best for now -2 or 3 moves from noew might prove it to be bettter move -to tell the truth a 250 would handle that space- shonuff -im the kning of the 250's
> 
> what is that about 2 and a 1/2 feet across
> 
> 1Luv Stay True





DoinIt2Gether said:


> DEF a light mover!!! I put mine in and freakin LOVE it, as do my ladies!! I have a 400 watter covering an area thats probably 3 feet deep by 7 feet long, and my plants have totally increased in size and yield versus just lettin the same size light sit. Just personal opinion tho man, ur shit always seems to come out great no matter what!


I appreciate all your guys and gal  feedback. The "shed" is approximately 3ft x 8 ft, maybe a little longer. I currently have in there a 400 HPS, and a 400 MH vertical bare bulb. Both lights are currently covering a 3ft x 4ft space right now until i need more coverage, and then I will space them out a bit. A light mover would be nice, but I may gave to wait on that option.


----------



## Illumination (May 15, 2011)

7' HID GROW LIGHT MOVER RAIL 10 RPM MOTOR 3.5 PACKAGE
Item condition:	New
Quantity:	
2 available
Price:	US $108.95	
Buy It NowBuy It Now
http://cgi.ebay.com/7-HID-GROW-LIGHT-MOVER-RAIL-10-RPM-MOTOR-3-5-PACKAGE-/190530416257?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5c7f6e81#ht_5734wt_905

Why when you can have one delivered for $120!!!!

Just saying...

Namaste'


----------



## billcollector99 (May 15, 2011)

Illumination said:


> 7' HID GROW LIGHT MOVER RAIL 10 RPM MOTOR 3.5 PACKAGE
> Item condition:	New
> Quantity:
> 2 available
> ...


 Thats 120 i dont have right now 

Besides im saving up for 2 of these right now:
CDM330/U/O/4K/ED28/EA/AllStart - Philips Lighting 411058


----------



## cruzer101 (May 15, 2011)

If that HPS ballast is a magnetic not electronic then you could get Phillips Ceramic Metal Halide bulb for around $60* LINK* 
Personally I think what you have in there will do fine.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 15, 2011)

Yeah thats how much the bulb i put up there cost. 

Off to home depot for supplies. Update soon 

Just a teaser ---


----------



## Illumination (May 15, 2011)

https://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM400S51-HOR-4K-ALTO.aspx

Cmh 400 watt retrofit to hps mag coil ballast....$50 shipping included...outstanding customer service...one bulb had a cracked brown insulate glass in the contact end and they OVERNIGHTED another to me totally free and never had to return the original bulb!! Hell I am using it right now!!

I saw you mentioned the 330 watt...do you realize that it is for a metal halide 400 watt mag coil ballast? Also the 400 watt hps retrofit's spectrum is a little better for our purposes but if you have the mh ballast already it will do fine as well

Namaste'


----------



## billcollector99 (May 15, 2011)

Illumination said:


> https://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM400S51-HOR-4K-ALTO.aspx
> 
> Cmh 400 watt retrofit to hps mag coil ballast....$50 shipping included...outstanding customer service...one bulb had a cracked brown insulate glass in the contact end and they OVERNIGHTED another to me totally free and never had to return the original bulb!! Hell I am using it right now!!
> 
> ...


Both of my ballasts are M59 type... from what I read on another thread of yours, the 330W bulb is the one i have to use, if I am not mistaken


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 15, 2011)

_ i luv cmh and hortilux_


----------



## billcollector99 (May 16, 2011)

Northern Skunk on Day 43... That was her trich shot up above.























Red Kush Day 39


----------



## bajafox (May 16, 2011)

How much longer are you going to let that NS go? She's looking super frosty


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 16, 2011)

rediculas -loaded -

*Baja *-they still look very clear and milky


----------



## bekindbud (May 16, 2011)

I would be VERY IM+PATIENT with a plant as frosty as that......I am drooling to chop that NS but just think how much more better she will look when cloudy and amber...Good work bro! Keep it up. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## bajafox (May 16, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> rediculas -loaded -
> 
> *Baja *-they still look very clear and milky


I was just wondering because I have one that has been vegging for nearly 2 months or so and I'm planning to flower it at the end of the month


----------



## billcollector99 (May 16, 2011)

bajafox said:


> How much longer are you going to let that NS go? She's looking super frosty


 Im thinking two more weeks, for 8 weeks total. Unless she tells me before hand she is ready


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 16, 2011)

> I was just wondering because I have one that has been vegging for nearly 2 months or so and I'm planning to flower it at the end of the month


so total what 10 weeks or what


----------



## bajafox (May 16, 2011)

Yea, more or less 10 weeks vegged. She needs to be transplanted soon too


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 16, 2011)

mouth watering nugget..................................bravo sir...................


----------



## billcollector99 (May 18, 2011)

Hows it going folks, so I went out and checked on the new headband seedlings this morning, man they are growing fast!!!! Already showing their second set of leaves and they are barely 3 days old.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;Lop4TokXmkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lop4TokXmkU[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2011)

it shouldnt be againt the law to mention gayness around kids especially when 1/4 or so are already gay anyway.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> it shouldnt be againt the law to mention gayness around kids especially when 1/4 or so are already gay anyway.


Thats the backwards shit this country comes up with.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2011)

yea well, there gonna go home and here it anyway so that don't matter too much.


----------



## bekindbud (May 18, 2011)

Yo here is the Billcollector99 Smart pot you gave me.....why didnt you tell me it would make my plant into a soon to be Budzilla's Sister? Damn bro its bigger than my exercise ball. I might have to buy a few more of your smart pots bro. Well worth the price!!!

*Venom OG Kush (Flowering Day 9) 5 gallon BC99 Smart Pot!!!!*

View attachment 1606797View attachment 1606794View attachment 1606796View attachment 1606800

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (May 18, 2011)

Red Kush Day 12





Red Kush Day 42


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

Did you lst or top her? she's a bushy one.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Did you lst or top her? she's a bushy one.


She was a reveg, with some slight LST, not much though. The extreme branchiness is due to the reveg IMO.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

ive never flowered a re-veg. ive only vegged em out long enough for them to give me "middle fingers" then i clone em .


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ive never flowered a re-veg. ive only vegged em out long enough for them to give me "middle fingers" then i clone em .


Not a complete reveg, only till sex was shown, then i put her back in veg. She still went through the funky growth stage though, single and 3 bladed leaves.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2011)

Headband X Chem x SD

Roots in the rez already


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 19, 2011)

did you look into any other places down near you that have coco? that red kush should be called red giant kush.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> did you look into any other places down near you that have coco? that red kush should be called red giant kush.


not yet, waiting on funds first.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 19, 2011)

for sure. the place in oside sells a 40 or 50 L bag, cant remember what it is, for only 15$. best price i have found and its pure coco without perlite or any mixed in stuff.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 20, 2011)

grow grow grow lil kushie x's.........


billcollector99 said:


> Headband X Chem x SD
> 
> Roots in the rez already


----------



## billcollector99 (May 21, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think it would allow you more space cuzza how the light spreads. but hell idk. lol.


FUCK. I need another light ASAP


----------



## bekindbud (May 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> FUCK. I need another light ASAP


yo



The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2011)

Flower







Veg







Chemband ( Headband x Chem x SD) 1 week from sprout today


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

is that sand?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is that sand?


Yes. About an inch across the top layer. Keeps away the root gnats  Since all my shit is outside, its alot harder to battle bugs, but i think i do a pretty good job at prevention.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

yea, i get it. i fuckin hate gnats too.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 23, 2011)

everything lookn good there master gardener 

i like the name chemband - there is a few out there -but this is fist grow im witnessing

good luck -show me sumtin great -if anyone can its you 

1Luv


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2011)

5 Chembands and a Bubba


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2011)

Red Kush Day 49


----------



## Shwagbag (May 25, 2011)

Love it, she's a beaut! Exactly like I pictured she would be  

Does she crush food or what?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Love it, she's a beaut! Exactly like I pictured she would be
> 
> Does she crush food or what?


 Like you wouldnt believe. I have to feed every day almost, and she is in a 5 gal geopot. One massive rootball, just wait till she comes down, ill get some nice pics of the down and dirty. Her trunk and roots are MASSIVE.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Like you wouldnt believe. I have to feed every day almost, and she is in a 5 gal geopot. One massive rootball, just wait till she comes down, ill get some nice pics of the down and dirty. Her trunk and roots are MASSIVE.


I had a white widow that resembled her in stature, I could not feed her enough. Unfortunately I underfed her and she didn't yield as much as I would have liked. Very nice training on her man! SHe's pretty.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 25, 2011)

nursery lookin good bill 

my sd


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2011)

Northern Skunk went into the jars yesterday, 2nd one coming down in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 25, 2011)

not for nutin bill you one bad mutha -much respect 
show would like to hit that ns -looks delish 

im not challinging dont want to play against you i want you on my team -you da man 

1Luv


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> not for nutin bill you one bad mutha -much respect
> show would like to hit that ns -looks delish
> 
> im not challinging dont want to play against you i want you on my team -you da man
> ...


Thanks for the love, she smells pretty bomb, nice smoke for no cure yet.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 25, 2011)

Sweet budz and some more nice shots. Did you get a new cam not too long back?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2011)

Flower Tent, 2 lights again


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2011)

Red kush is starting to look like she will be done soon... I rained today and fed with molasses only.







Calyxs starting to turn purple


----------



## duchieman (May 25, 2011)

Hey bc99, how's things? Just stopped by to check out your last few pages and catch up with what your doin. Here's the thing. I can't seem to catch up on what your doin!  Anyway man, I'm gonna have to plan a round about trip and meet all you dudes, with a definite stop in SD. Just gotta try out your pool! 

Peace man
Duchie


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2011)

oh damn that looks good Bill


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey bc99, how's things? Just stopped by to check out your last few pages and catch up with what your doin. Here's the thing. I can't seem to catch up on what your doin!  Anyway man, I'm gonna have to plan a round about trip and meet all you dudes, with a definite stop in SD. Just gotta try out your pool!
> 
> Peace man
> Duchie


Life moves too fast to slow down bru. That would be awesome if you made a trip out this way, screw the kiddie pool, we got a 2,000,000 gallon pool 2 miles away


----------



## mcpurple (May 26, 2011)

plants look great bc, your thread seems to move fast on certain days. some times nothing has changed and then bam 30-40 new posts.
any way man keep up the great work. buds look very tasty.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 26, 2011)

simply marvelous 








1Luv


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> simply marvelous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I noticed that the stems on these trich are super short, and the heads real small... indication of sativa traits?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 27, 2011)

hegh - i just learned sumtin -i luv a very good sati -
and most of the ole Elite stuff was stretchy so you right on the mark 

i got sum super stuff lined up for next month from og raskel -who to me is one of the best out ther today -so we gona be sitn pretty -pretty soon my brotha -his wifi is outfuknrageous (white x fire og) - i cant wait excited just talkin on it 

i did a bid on 5 femed sour bananas x the original sour di- my bid was 115 top at the time -sum dude jumped to 150 -as much as i wanted it for us gona let it go -would show like to get my mits on that 

stay true


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2011)

http://www.hiphopearly.com/Eminem-ft-Royce-Da-59-Im-On-Everything-t5847.html


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> hegh - i just learned sumtin -i luv a very good sati -
> and most of the ole Elite stuff was stretchy so you right on the mark
> 
> i got sum super stuff lined up for next month from og raskel -who to me is one of the best out ther today -so we gona be sitn pretty -pretty soon my brotha -his wifi is outfuknrageous (white x fire og) - i cant wait excited just talkin on it
> ...


Sucks about the sour bananas, that would have been something nice to get a hold of. I had some banana og once, smelled just like dried bananas  

That Wifi sounds insane!! Definitely gonna be some bomb.


----------



## mkmkli49 (May 27, 2011)

Wow Bill looks like you sure got this growing thing down. Awesome looking girls man.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 27, 2011)

yep yep da brotha be one bad assed mutha growa fosho -sum hava green thumb 
da brotha got a green fkn arm 

1Luv Stay True


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2011)

Red Kush wk 7 day 3


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

very nice looks chronic


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 28, 2011)

Bill thats gona be done around @ 8 mark can see it from here 
not sure but my input from what i see 

start checken trichs 
my bro
keep me up to date 

thats close to the end of the marathon 
race over 
time to kick back an enjoy 



1Luv Stay True Forever


----------



## bekindbud (May 28, 2011)

I would recommend to start setting up your pool for the slow drowning!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> very nice looks chronic


something like that 




Dwezelitsame said:


> Bill thats gona be done around @ 8 mark can see it from here
> not sure but my input from what i see
> 
> start checken trichs
> ...


Been checking the trichs, i think a few days too. 10 percent clear, 80 cloudy 10 amber right now


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2011)

Chembands showin some vigorous growth. Should be moving them to their own container soon


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 29, 2011)

looks nice an healthy even the stems are thick
look like they be on their way bro 
********
i got real stuped and bidded a few more timeson the sour banan i had said i quit 
but i got the itch for them again and went back 
the the back and forth had slowed down at 200 
with little time left before closeing 
i went to 210 
the same fuka went to 220 and won 
i felt happy that i at least drove the prie up on him 
but sum have very deep pockets 

dats like fity bucks a seed otta my league but i wish i was rich other then in name -id have jumped to 300


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;LsPMXyUWXG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsPMXyUWXG8&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## mugan (May 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Red Kush wk 7 day 3


WOW!! thats so pretty ad have a hard time harvesting  did u do all that in a pot ???


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2011)

mugan said:


> WOW!! thats so pretty ad have a hard time harvesting  did u do all that in a pot ???


I got lotsa hands to help trim  SHe shouldnt take too long, and yes it is a single 5 gallon geopot.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Chembands showin some vigorous growth. Should be moving them to their own container soon


 BTW these were germed on 5-13, so 16 days veg so far.


----------



## ottermunky (May 30, 2011)

mmm mmm mm that looks beautiful, love the bottom pic, what a lush plant


----------



## cruzer101 (May 30, 2011)

Wow, very nice dude. 
That Red Kush in the geopot really flowered out nice. 

Good shots too man. Did you get a new camera?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 30, 2011)

thats a outrageous plant -grow -and pic = post card material -respect 

1Luv Stay True Frorever


----------



## bekindbud (May 30, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> thats a outrageous plant -grow -and pic = post card material -respect
> 
> 1Luv Stay True Frorever


He should send the pics to a Magazine and I bet they will be pimping the streets!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 1, 2011)

that Em track was wicked Y wack

sounds like me im on everything


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 3, 2011)

Chemband 2 and 3 Veggin outside now, in a 60-40 coco perlite mix







Chemband 4

















Chemband 5 








Skywalker OG Female, going in to the reveg







Veggin


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 3, 2011)

nice deep water culture you got going there


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Red Kush is dried and curing now, early smoke tests are good, she smells like a bottle of pinesol with a slight sour fuely undertone, when you smoke her, that sour taste stays in the back of your throat, in a good way


Copy and paste from the 6


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 4, 2011)

frosty!!! what kind of coco did you get? and what nutes are you running?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 4, 2011)

i fkn luv the structure on da chembands the thick leaves the color overall plant
dam you are good but it helps to have good genetics to start with 
but even with that sum that think their shit dont stink could fuk that up 

but you my son could prolly gro anything any where any time 
keep doin what you do 
your heart must be true 
plants will perform for you 
they know sum people do erryting get nutin sum donutin get erryting 
its dem plants respond to to you your energy your id your karma your spirit your chi your yen 
those wit negative energy neva get dem plants to luk like yos
listen to me or cll me crazy on you 
but my brotha 
stay true 









1Luv


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 4, 2011)

bill i want to thank you for the full discription of the taste for me 
it is very interesting to hear from my point after tying ingredients seperatly 

once again thanks -RESPECT

oh how do you rate the vigor on the chembands -luvin the name 
but protocall is mother first but nobody sticks to it lately just whatever sounds best to them 
sayin shit like -my kid i call it what i want -dum muda fukas 

1Luv


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 4, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> frosty!!! what kind of coco did you get? and what nutes are you running?


I use the cutting edge lineup, micro, grow, bloom. And Uncle Johns, Plant Amp and Mag Amp as a foliar spray when needed. The dwc buckets get some Aquashield added in as well.

As far as the coco, I am not sure, it was a pure coco mix in a red bag 1.5 Cu Ft for like 16 bucks, no nutes or perlite in it. I bought the perlite separate and mixed it myself.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 4, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i fkn luv the structure on da chembands the thick leaves the color overall plant
> dam you are good but it helps to have good genetics to start with
> but even with that sum that think their shit dont stink could fuk that up
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the kind and positive words, thats how I try to keep my life, only good energy here. I am really loving the chembands as well, for vigor I am in awe, they are growing extremely rapidly, and the lone one in the dwc is definitely bigger than the coco ones. I have on in 12/12 waiting to be sexed.

As far as the name and protocol, I suck at making names, so i just try to think what makes it easiest for me to remember what is what around this madhouse.

Besides Headdawg sounds a little strange  maybe, maybe not, i dunno


Dwezelitsame said:


> bill i want to thank you for the full discription of the taste for me
> it is very interesting to hear from my point after tying ingredients seperatly
> 
> once again thanks -RESPECT
> ...


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 4, 2011)

another coffee can grower lmao, right on bc99. loving your red kush, looks so perfect... nice line up for summer, if we ever get any summer this yr. listening to the rain pounding the roof right now. more like march in june if you ask me lol
GREAT GARDENING MY FRIEND!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I use the cutting edge lineup, micro, grow, bloom. And Uncle Johns, Plant Amp and Mag Amp as a foliar spray when needed. The dwc buckets get some Aquashield added in as well.
> 
> As far as the coco, I am not sure, it was a pure coco mix in a red bag 1.5 Cu Ft for like 16 bucks, no nutes or perlite in it. I bought the perlite separate and mixed it myself.


nice, ive seen the cutting edge nutes at my local shop and i noticed they are a decent price. not sure if its designed to work in coco but most nutes can be taylored to working just fine. the coco sounds good as well usually it shouldnt come pre mixed with nutes but some do have perlite which IMO isnt needed. from following your journal it seems your on top of your waterings and therefore you should have no problem keeping on top of watering the coco when needed. its not surprising the DWC is out growing the coco since it is pure hydro where coco is still a solid medium besides water but im sure it will out grow your soil plants! you know that coco needs nutes pretty much every watering right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 5, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> nice, ive seen the cutting edge nutes at my local shop and i noticed they are a decent price. not sure if its designed to work in coco but most nutes can be taylored to working just fine. the coco sounds good as well usually it shouldnt come pre mixed with nutes but some do have perlite which IMO isnt needed. from following your journal it seems your on top of your waterings and therefore you should have no problem keeping on top of watering the coco when needed. its not surprising the DWC is out growing the coco since it is pure hydro where coco is still a solid medium besides water but im sure it will out grow your soil plants! you know that coco needs nutes pretty much every watering right?


Yeah they have no retention for nutes is my understanding, but do have a tendency to have a salt buildup. I feed every watering with my soil plants so i figured it wouldnt be much different for the coco.


Here is the coco i got

http://www.hydrobarn.com/prod808.html


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 5, 2011)

yeah if your feeding every watering in soil then your good to go. that coco looks good and supposibly has real good air porosity(spelling) hah percent. salt build up is very possible but that why some people like using organics with it which contain less salt content. the biggest problem i have found is if the coco drys out. as long as your keeping it moist shouldnt run into any problems. are you using the same amount of nutes that you are in soil?


----------



## bajafox (Jun 5, 2011)

Sour OG day 36 in 3 gal Smart pot, Sour OG day 10 in 5 gal Geo pot. This was a few days ago, she still hasn't stopped stretching but she's budding. The Northern Skunk stopped stretching too and is budding everywhere. As soon as the Bubba Pre98 and Pineapple Express are done in the next few days I'm throwing in the Casey Jones that's been in a 5 gal. Geo pot, you gotta see thing thing


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 5, 2011)

nice pots
i was tryn to get sum like dat


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> nice pots
> i was tryn to get sum like dat


still going to, for free.. if my stoner memory allows me to remember to make em


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 7, 2011)

you bit the bait

im still waitn on my 4- 2's good thing i got back 
or id be fkd waitin on you 
why is dat -- my brotha

being a stoner are you bragin or complainin
cause it aint good for nither of the two


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you bit the bait
> 
> im still waitn on my 4- 2's good thing i got back
> or id be fkd waitin on you
> ...


 neither braggin nor complanin just stating a fact, lol. I procrastinate wayy too much, a fault of mine since i was young


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cali Conn. Sour OG


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2011)

Power Skunk


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 9, 2011)

power skunk sum serious meds 

im having trouble uploading pics

i like this


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Power Skunk


very nice power skunk looks amazing


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 9, 2011)

i like what you doin wit the chembands bottom pic center is the coffee can thingy right 

great work


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 9, 2011)

Clockwise from top left:

Red Kush, Acapulco Gold, Acapulco Gold, Bubba, Purple Cheese


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


>


The folders can is a mini dwc, and as you can see in the 2nd pic, it is shorter and bushier than the 2 that are outside.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

yes indeed. how exactly does it work?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes indeed. how exactly does it work?


Its just a air pump with one small airstone, the seed was sprouted in a rapid rooter which is now sitting in a 2 inch netpot.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Its just a air pump with one small airstone, the seed was sprouted in a rapid rooter which is now sitting in a 2 inch netpot.


Hey bc, nice root system there, what ppms are you feeding it, where do you run your PH and do you monitor your water temps? Things looking great as always. I want to try one of these out.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

your roots are incredible, like linguine !


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 9, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Hey bc, nice root system there, what ppms are you feeding it, where do you run your PH and do you monitor your water temps? Things looking great as always. I want to try one of these out.


PPM dont know, PH dont know, monitor water temps??? what is that, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 9, 2011)

Giving a shot at Pozole tonight, should be interesting


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> PPM dont know, PH dont know, monitor water temps??? what is that, lol.


lol sweeeeet. Well what are you feeding it?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 9, 2011)

i really like that pic with folgers in the middle. for some reason it has a nice artistic feeling to it.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 10, 2011)

lol bc99 i never checked my ph on my coffee groing either,just threw the gem some leftover nutes sometimes when it looked light in color, other than that just keeping it full once established was enough work. at 3 weeks she was drinking the whole res every day, i threw in a homer bucket n it really took off.i do moniter ppms n ph in there. my plant balances out around 900ppm with a stable 5.9 of so ph.
i love the ease of the coffee can grows in the early veg state!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey bill, looking great. lol @ the no ph ppm temp thing  you just got that touch eh  for now I'll monitor my stats lol

love the thread and always lurking.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 11, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> lol sweeeeet. Well what are you feeding it?










I use city tap water, so measuring PPM is nearly impossible and still recieve an accurate reading.

I use to check PH, but when the readings were always the same with no need for PH up or down, i just stopped using the meter. I figure as long as they are green, they are happy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 11, 2011)

Dropped 2 more Chembands into 12/12 yesterday, clones were taken from each, so if they are female, i dont have to do any revegging.

Grape Kush's were moved from the humidome to cups, and 2 in the mini dwc, along with an AG clone, and 3 Cougar Kush seedlings.

Chemband in Veg was topped after its 2nd or 3rd true node, she is gonna be beastly, if she is a she anyhow. Her top went into the cloner as well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, constantly working.


Just trying to keep busy so i dont drive myself crazy, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 11, 2011)

Power Skunk Day EDIT Day 29, not 36


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Giving a shot at Pozole tonight, should be interesting


No pics of the Pozole?

Looking good dude.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2011)

yea, how did it turn out?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pozole came out good, so good that after dinner there wasnt much left to take pictures of.

Ill put the recipe i used up here shortly, just gotta find it


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tried a new drying method on the Northern Skunk, I only trimmed the fan leaves, then let everything dry hanging, sugar leaves intact. Trimming of the sugar leaves was done when the buds were dry, took about 8 days to dry enough to trim the rest.

I'll let the pics do the rest of the talking...


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 13, 2011)

I've always done mine that way, and I love it! Gives the buds a nice rounded chunky look. I pm'd u again


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 16, 2011)

hmmm

me like dis


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like im the proud father of two healthy Chemband boys


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 16, 2011)

And here are the girls 

Veg


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2011)

what are those seedlings back there?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 16, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> what are those seedlings back there?


A little sneak peak 

The two in the very front that you can see are Grape Kush ( Grape Crush (Grape Ape X Orange Crush) x Red Kush( The White x OG x Lemon Chem))


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 16, 2011)

sounds like some more breeding to come!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey bill, Just had the Sourberry out for dinner and a little yoga and thought I'd stop by to see ya here. Man that Northern Skunk looks nasty. I would sample that somewhere close to my bed if it were me! lol

Anyway man, I was rubbing up against these girls and one was a little piney/spicey smelling? but the other, well she is really fruity but still a hint of spice. Really nice. I haven't fed them since the transplant because I was unsure of my medium and wanted to give time to see if there's any issues. Well maybe a bit too long so I fed them real nice today and they should start picking up the production here soon. 

Cheers man


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 16, 2011)

you know bill i was gona say they looked like boys but dicided to wait and see did not know what you wanted from them and did not want to jink you 
what happened to others you dusted no seeds -wit the was a alcapulco gold and sumtin else -they floped 

work your show-bro 
i figured all you neede was sum good strong boys 
to turn that place out -an knock sum dem gals up 

good luck


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh man, that grape kush sounds great. I just cleared a source out of his last 20 Grape Krush seeds from DJ Short. Fool doesn't know that DJ Short discontinued the Grape Krush. But it's some narcotic smoke! Your thread is to massive for me to track down if it is new or if it has been flowered before. How is it?

PS: your power skunk makes me feel sexy!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 16, 2011)

I would be happy with 1 girl and 1 boy, I usually end up giving the rest away. I have probably gave more plants away then I have flowered, some just arent up to par, others i want to spread the love and seen be grown by others.

As it stands right now I have 2 Chemband males, and 1 confirmed female. I am ecstatic that I already have 1 of each sex now


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 16, 2011)

Chemband female


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 16, 2011)

may the good lord have his mercy upon her 

an the people said amen


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 16, 2011)

can i sweat somebody for sum grape kush if its outa circulation nmnmnb nmnbjikopiuioijhm

i never been there and dont want to feel im missing sumtine -sounds special -nun floatin these parts 

1Luv


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 16, 2011)

looking good as always bc99, glad you got a pair to play with..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> can i sweat somebody for sum grape kush if its outa circulation nmnmnb nmnbjikopiuioijhm
> 
> i never been there and dont want to feel im missing sumtine -sounds special -nun floatin these parts
> 
> 1Luv


I got you covered 

some acapulco gold x (green crack x blue dream) as well


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks sounds good

mighty nice of you


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 17, 2011)

this is the shot that had my mind made up but had my mouth closed 

i did not want to hang a cloud over your parade if you were looking for girls 









look at the node spacing 

=================================================================

im weird i like to give 
and i like to get almost as much as i like to give 



1Luv 1day


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> this is the shot that had my mind made up but had my mouth closed
> 
> i did not want to hang a cloud over your parade if you were looking for girls
> 
> ...


Here is the girl, she is stretching good right now


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 17, 2011)

nice n clean root base, lotsa feeders growing


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 18, 2011)

very nice helthy as hell


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 18, 2011)

WTF am I doing wrong???? I think its my nutes, Fox Farm Big Bloom really stains the shit out of them.....or I just really suck at DWC Growing.....LOL


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 18, 2011)

Fox farm is not the best for DWC, it leaves brown shit and all the sediment sits on the bottom. I've seen a lot of DWC that failed with Fox Farm, everyone I have talked to that uses Fox Farm in DWC and isn't getting the results they want, I recommend TechnaFlora, and they never have a problem again. Technaflora is my absolute preferred nutrient in DWC. The more soluble the fertilizer the better in DWC. Fox Farm is half way between synthetic and organic fertilizer, and isn't worth a fart as either of those two, as far as I'm concerned. 

Synthetics are the easiest way to go about DWC and hydroponics, and almost guarantees the results you want. If you want to play with organics you should do it yourself, and seriously research and understand organics. When you do organics in DWC you are really just brewing tea all the time, and you need to understand how to keep your tea fresh. But let me tell you, no matter what, if you use organics in DWC there is going to be more difficulties and more reservoir changes.

Buy a Technaflora recipe for success kit and if you don't have great results I will give you the 35 bucks back for it over Paypal. That is how confident I am with this product.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Fox farm is not the best for DWC, it leaves brown shit and all the sediment sits on the bottom. I've seen a lot of DWC that failed with Fox Farm, everyone I have talked to that uses Fox Farm in DWC and isn't getting the results they want, I recommend TechnaFlora, and they never have a problem again. Technaflora is my absolute preferred nutrient in DWC. The more soluble the fertilizer the better in DWC. Fox Farm is half way between synthetic and organic fertilizer, and isn't worth a fart as either of those two, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Synthetics are the easiest way to go about DWC and hydroponics, and almost guarantees the results you want. If you want to play with organics you should do it yourself, and seriously research and understand organics. When you do organics in DWC you are really just brewing tea all the time, and you need to understand how to keep your tea fresh. But let me tell you, no matter what, if you use organics in DWC there is going to be more difficulties and more reservoir changes.
> 
> Buy a Technaflora recipe for success kit and if you don't have great results I will give you the 35 bucks back for it over Paypal. That is how confident I am with this product.


Technaflora is way too expensive overall, and buying the starter kit would be a waste, as finishing your grow is gonna become costly once that starter pack runs out.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 19, 2011)

It's the cheaper line up of the more expensive line ups. haha. You can always buy 2! I guess it all depends on how many plants you are growing, if you are doing 4-6 plant grows it's ideal. DWC is not my primary form of growing, I actually don't have anything in hydro at the moment. I'm in soiless, but I'm about to bring more DWC in, I'm tired of all the dirt. 

I actually use House & Garden as my primary fertilizer, and that is more expensive than Technaflora is. But sometimes I feel like the Technaflora gives me just as good results.

What can I say? I have a spending problem.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 19, 2011)

But yes thats what I was trying to figure out why my roots looked so stained. Plants look fine but the roots are brown. I also use Aquashield figuring it would help but it just seems to constantly stain the roots. I am not going to use Fox Farm any more, I am looking for a dirt cheap 2 part nute that I can use both soil and DWC. From seeing Billcollector results with his Dank-ness, I might look into those. Yo I just woke up from passing out last night.....What a day bro!!!! Good shit, I want to go again and eat 2 Space Bars!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 19, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> It's the cheaper line up of the more expensive line ups. haha. You can always buy 2! I guess it all depends on how many plants you are growing, if you are doing 4-6 plant grows it's ideal. DWC is not my primary form of growing, I actually don't have anything in hydro at the moment. I'm in soiless, but I'm about to bring more DWC in, I'm tired of all the dirt.
> 
> I actually use House & Garden as my primary fertilizer, and that is more expensive than Technaflora is. But sometimes I feel like the Technaflora gives me just as good results.
> 
> What can I say? I have a spending problem.


Sounds like you do considering AN is a ripoff too


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 19, 2011)

BKB- check out the lucas formula if you want a cheap two part that works in all mediums.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 19, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> BKB- check out the lucas formula if you want a cheap two part that works in all mediums.


Can't forget dyna gro too! I think I will explore that if and when I finally tinker with hydro.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 19, 2011)

AN only 1/3 rip off 
1/3 hype 
1/3 good product 

LOL


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 19, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> It's the cheaper line up of the more expensive line ups. haha. You can always buy 2! I guess it all depends on how many plants you are growing, if you are doing 4-6 plant grows it's ideal. DWC is not my primary form of growing, I actually don't have anything in hydro at the moment. I'm in soiless, but I'm about to bring more DWC in, I'm tired of all the dirt.
> 
> I actually use House & Garden as my primary fertilizer, and that is more expensive than Technaflora is. But sometimes I feel like the Technaflora gives me just as good results.
> 
> What can I say? I have a spending problem.


 id love too see your results from AN


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Father's Day Bro!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> id love too see your results from AN


AN kind of ticks me off. And I wrote a bunch of nasty things about them, but I edited it out because I'm a refined gentleman... with a pot farm.

I like using AN's carboload in my earthworm tea along with molasses, I like how many different sugars are in it, normally I would use a product made by a local and support him, it is basically a discount version of carboload but in a dry formula, I think it's a little more complex too. I don't pay attention too much, I just know I like them both. I would have never bought the Carboload, it was gifted to me by a vendor. I didn't really feel like listening to him, but he was all riled up because I was an avid H&G farmer, so he wanted to get me stuck on AN. Luckily I still have the free sample, I don't know if I will ever pay for a product and support them.

As long as somebody works hard and loves their garden they should be able to get great results, whether it is H&G, AN, Fox Farm, TechnaFlora, Botanicare (CNS17), Heavy 16, or one of the many GH line ups, they should get great results! All be it, I've never been able to pull the results with Fox Farm as I have with the rest of those, but I'm sure I wasn't understanding their entire product line well enough. 

I've seen some impressive results with a 25 dollar Grotek starter kit, no lie, it made some dank stank! But I love my H&G and that is why I stay with it. I haven't used pH adjusters in months. My pH is ALWAYS perfect, as long as I use their entire line up it is always perfect, and my plants always preform. Last time I had a sick plant it was my fault for purchasing the wrong calibration solution for my PPM meter, I purchased .5 factor instead of .7 factor, and I have 4 plants recovering from an N deficiency. My flavor is great, my nugs couldn't be any denser, they get so dense they have to grow pillars on top of pillars of calyx's on top of the nug. It's not foxtailing from heat or light stress, it is the bud building itself a crown. My buds know they rule. haha. It's the shooting powder that gives that effect, an amazing product!

To be honest, it is rare that a fertilizer fails the farmer, the farmer fails the fertilizer. The few times I could blame the fertilizer is Fox Farm in DWC, it just doesn't preform like it should, at least as far as I've seen, I've seen it kill a grow or to over night, mainly because it was mixed with fertilizers that didn't play well together (General Organic CaMg+) I still don't see the vigor I should get in cannabis from Fox Farm in general. My vegetables and roses love it though.

But my buds personally speak for H&G, and most people agree that the money I spend on my fertilizer is justifiable by my end results. And at this point it's paying for itself.

Lately I've been following along with some greenhouse grows, and even though it isn't flower season yet, the Maxsea product seems to be extremely popular with greenhouse growers this year, and I'm seeing some beautiful veg results. I didn't ever expect to see vigor like that out of an all purpose fertilizer. They also have a bloom formula.


Oh! And Happy Father's Day to all the hard working father's.
Kids; have you called your fathers yet?


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jun 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Technaflora is way too expensive overall, and buying the starter kit would be a waste, as finishing your grow is gonna become costly once that starter pack runs out.


So whadya use then baby? Too lazy to look back thru 300 pages to see LOL


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 20, 2011)

AN a big prt of it is hype an overpriced 

but products work sum are great 

no plant truly needs that many products to be succesful and give you all it has to give -An wants us to believe they do 

a plant can be grown wit just water like in the wild


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2011)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> So whadya use then baby? Too lazy to look back thru 300 pages to see LOL


Currently I use Cutting Edge, but I am doing a test run on a new nute company called Hydroponix


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Pre-98 Bubba Kush veg*

On April 20th







Today







*Purple Cheese veg (disp clone)*

On April 19th







Today


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

How much would u make a few dozen of you Gpots for. like 12 Party cup size maybe a lil bigger , and 12 gallon size. just wondering. also those reveges look great, lots of clones to pull off of there


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How much would u make a few dozen of you Gpots for. like 12 Party cup size maybe a lil bigger , and 12 gallon size. just wondering. also those reveges look great, lots of clones to pull off of there


Lol those two have never been in flower


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2011)

Chemband Fem Day 23 12/12 (2 week veg) 18 inches tall






















Here she is on day 1 12/12







Indica leaves, sativa stretch... Should be interesting.

Bottom branches are definitely trying to reach, but def not growing as fast as the main cola. 

Interesting to see what happens with the other two that were topped.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

im glad your posting before and after. im the type that has to do that or i would think my herb aint growing. its been a week or two since i germed more beans and im already wondering when i can clone em.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im glad your posting before and after. im the type that has to do that or i would think my herb aint growing. its been a week or two since i germed more beans and im already wondering when i can clone em.


 Bro i feel that way all the time, unless i go back and verify, I feel like they dont grow during veg at all, its not till flower that I notice anything, lol.

Im always wondering when the next time I'm gonna chop is gonna be.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 20, 2011)

Grrr, those jerks at the dispensary gave you a reveg purple cheese! But way to turn it around! It has some interesting saw-like leaves, I'm assuming that it's probably genetically prone to have ridged leaves, because your plants are looking extra-healthy, but it's hard to see humidity in a photo, haha. I like Cutting Edge a lot. That is what they use primarily in the vegetable garden at my favorite hydro shop. Good price and fantastic product! I think we use the Hydroponix foliar spray in my shop, but I don't remember. We have so many vendors coming in with products it's hard to keep up sometimes.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Grrr, those jerks at the dispensary gave you a reveg purple cheese! But way to turn it around! It has some interesting saw-like leaves, I'm assuming that it's probably genetically prone to have ridged leaves, because your plants are looking extra-healthy, but it's hard to see humidity in a photo, haha. I like Cutting Edge a lot. That is what they use primarily in the vegetable garden at my favorite hydro shop. Good price and fantastic product! I think we use the Hydroponix foliar spray in my shop, but I don't remember. We have so many vendors coming in with products it's hard to keep up sometimes.


 Lol, the reason some of my plants might look like reveg is because they were grown under 20/4 for a while, and in order to prevent them from flowering i had to reduce my lighting slowly, but there was still some shock probably from going from the veg box to out side, plus we have been having june gloom lately

BTW i wouldnt call them jerks at the dispensary, i was aware of what I was purchasing at the time, revegging a plant doesnt really scare me, i have done it several times, due to cloning in flower some people call it monster cropping, I just do it out of necessity some times.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah, I see. I was thinking light stress, but I didn't know about your veg box schedule. Well very good, I'm glad it was otherwise from what I had said. I've grown a few reveg plants out, some I revegged, some other people. First time was because we had forgotten to clone a great seedling and tried to get it after it's first 5 days in flower, thought we got it within time but it still went through the reveg stages. That plant was actually great for a little while but if we let the reveg's get too big they would get problems, they did really well as smaller plants than the orginal however. The second time I was trying to save an awesome outdoor strain that started flowering in September, it was of a friend of mine. Turned out to be some mexican cartel shit, and not Sour OG like he said, still turned out pretty good. And the most recent time was with a few gifts from a friend, amazing and rare strains, but they had mold and bug issues since he gave them to me, and gave really light harvests compared to my normal strains, so I've given up on them.. But I will cherish these last few grams I got from those 2 plants. His problem is that he reveg's every single time.

The guys at the dispensary are only jerks if they only sell reveg clones so their farmers or themselves aren't challenged by their own strain. I know a few dispensaries that do it out in areas where there are not a lot of competing dispensaries.

But I am glad this is not the case and you are getting your medicine through a righteous hook up. Brah. lol

But thank you for clarifying the term "Monster Crop" I've heard it a lot this Summer as I've been getting more serious about bringing the garden from indoors to out. Forget that nonsense. I'm with you, I've only done it out of necessity. Like with the Mexican Chronic Monster.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

are the purple cheese double serrated? that may be why they look saw-like and that is a trait that exodus cheese carries.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 20, 2011)

bill you wrote 


> Damnnit and i would love to see pics too!!


i went to my Happy Daddy Day post and uploaded them there the up loader on my main site still not workin dont know what they doin to me show pissin me off-im about to pull out go sumwhere else 

anyway shots there for now

by the way all lookin fine here as always 

stay true


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> are the purple cheese double serrated? that may be why they look saw-like and that is a trait that exodus cheese carries.


Upon closer inspection, they are double serrated.

She is by far the "angriest" looking plant I have grown


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Upon closer inspection, they are double serrated.
> 
> She is by far the "angriest" looking plant I have grown


then you have yourself a winner there bruh.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah the purple cheese looks wild BC.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2011)

Power Skunk Day 39












Sour Og Day 39












Chemband Upcanned from the folgers to a 2 gal, also did some bondage today 







Grape Kush


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 21, 2011)

thats some kinky bondage going on over there. spread that bitch.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 22, 2011)

Dude those flowering plants are mouth watering. Good job! That Sour OG is definitely growing like Sour OG! But I see a cat hair on your beautiful Power Skunk!


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> But yes thats what I was trying to figure out why my roots looked so stained. Plants look fine but the roots are brown. I also use Aquashield figuring it would help but it just seems to constantly stain the roots. I am not going to use Fox Farm any more, I am looking for a dirt cheap 2 part nute that I can use both soil and DWC. From seeing Billcollector results with his Dank-ness, I might look into those. Yo I just woke up from passing out last night.....What a day bro!!!! Good shit, I want to go again and eat 2 Space Bars!!!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


floranova grow and bloom, is great, it works in hydro and soil, it is some what cheap and is a great 2 part nute. id look into it if you have not already picked something up.

BC the girls look great man, seems every time i come to the thread the plants just get better and bigger.
keep up the great growing man, veggies and herb


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 22, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> floranova grow and bloom, is great, it works in hydro and soil, it is some what cheap and is a great 2 part nute. id look into it if you have not already picked something up.
> 
> BC the girls look great man, seems every time i come to the thread the plants just get better and bigger.
> keep up the great growing man, veggies and herb


It seems everytime I go over his house I dont recognize his plants or veggies. Those veggies are just as dank as his buds....LOL I cant wait to sample BC Veggies after smoking some BC bud!!!
I am still looking at the nutes, Floranova is one of my top choices.

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Dude those flowering plants are mouth watering. Good job! That Sour OG is definitely growing like Sour OG! But I see a cat hair on your beautiful Power Skunk!


Unfortunately i have a stoner cat, and he cant stay away from the plants. Plus i live around a lot of horses, so there is all kinds of hair floatin around here...


----------



## Silent Running (Jun 22, 2011)

Dropping by to show some love. Looks like you are going strong.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2011)

Pulled the two hydro Grape Kush's and transplanted into one gallon pots with royal gold basement mix with added perlite, crazy even with the transplant they showed growth overnight.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2011)

Also germed some Jackhammer seeds last night


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 22, 2011)

sum cats sum dogs have the light fluffy floating hairs horses dont my dog a boxer dont my cat does an im always pulling them off my buds even though i grow in a tent cat cant get in i dont let her but hairs do i guess through vents -i hate the thought of smoking them but im prolly smokin an eatin them -----was serious about grape kush -when should i look for em -im the squeekin weel lookin for the grease -also a big boy that dont cry at word no -id rather a no then a fabrication


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2011)

Teaser before i get back from some errands

Chemband


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> It seems everytime I go over his house I dont recognize his plants or veggies. Those veggies are just as dank as his buds....LOL I cant wait to sample BC Veggies after smoking some BC bud!!!
> I am still looking at the nutes, Floranova is one of my top choices.
> 
> Peace
> ...


 That makes two suggestions for the Flora Nova! It's good shit. Flower boosters are optional, but I always love Awesome Blossoms from Technaflora, it is cheap, and you only need that one booster. I've done side by sides with snake oil products like "Bloombastic" and it doesn't even compare. People don't notice boosters that don't cost a 100 bucks for a baby food sized container.


billcollector99 said:


> Unfortunately i have a stoner cat, and he cant stay away from the plants. Plus i live around a lot of horses, so there is all kinds of hair floatin around here...


 I feel you, I can't keep the cat's hair out of the grow room, I'm about to shave the little fuckers..... Oh god.... the jokes.....


billcollector99 said:


> Pulled the two hydro Grape Kush's and transplanted into one gallon pots with royal gold basement mix with added perlite, crazy even with the transplant they showed growth overnight.


 Awwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaahhh!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 22, 2011)

chemband looks promising - nice gal to tie down - both ingredients were stretchy 
looks good like money inda bank 

dem cigs on floor no good- ya need to drop it like its hot
dat shitll killya 

wanta be an old man like me -burry da butts 
was a lot of shit thatll killya in my past that are not a part of my present or future 

stay true


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2011)

Chemband DWC aka Stretch


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 23, 2011)

that one looks like it would have been a good candidate for topping or sum bush master

stay true


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> that one looks like it would have been a good candidate for topping or sum bush master
> 
> stay true


 she only had 2 week veg...


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> she only had 2 week veg...


 Sea kelp foliar spray will keep the noding shorter without stressing the plant like Bush Master sometimes can when they are young. Get her close to the lamp too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2011)

She is about as close to the lamp as she can get fellas... Next time i will try the sea kelp


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2011)

Flower room


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> sum cats sum dogs have the light fluffy floating hairs horses dont my dog a boxer dont my cat does an im always pulling them off my buds even though i grow in a tent cat cant get in i dont let her but hairs do i guess through vents -i hate the thought of smoking them but im prolly smokin an eatin them -----was serious about grape kush -when should i look for em -im the squeekin weel lookin for the grease -also a big boy that dont cry at word no -id rather a no then a fabrication


Normally i would agree with you on the horse hair not floating, but because we constantly have a breeze over here, and the horses are soo close, that the hair gets everywhere, even in the house.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Jun 23, 2011)

i agree with d you shuld quit homez....not my place but its always nice to keep some more good pplz aliv for the duration......quit it and stick with us a while...........


Dwezelitsame said:


> chemband looks promising - nice gal to tie down - both ingredients were stretchy
> looks good like money inda bank
> 
> dem cigs on floor no good- ya need to drop it like its hot
> ...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2011)

Grape Kush post transplant, I threw the 2 bigguns into 12/12 to sex.












Here they are 2 days ago, pre-transplant from mini-dwc to coco


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2011)

Update on the Chembands, 6 seeds germed on 5-15-2011, 5 kept after sprout, numbered 1-5 All seeds were started in a mini-dwc i made a while back. 

#1 Female (Stretch) Flipped 5-28-2011 DWC





#2 & #3 Male

#4 Unknown Flipped 6/23/2011 Coco

















#5 Unknown Veg DWC







#1 right #4 left


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hydroponix* Nutes

www.growhydroponix.com


BASIC GROW NUTRIENTS
1.6 - 2.1 - 5.5
Guaranteed Analysis
Total Nitrogen (N) 1.6%
0.2% Ammoniacal Nitrogen
1.4% Nitrate Nitrogen
Available Phosphate (P2O5) 2.1%
Soluble Potash (K2O) 5.5%
Magnesium (Mg) 1.0%
1.0% Water Soluble Magnesium (Mg)
Sulfur (S) 1.4%
1.4% Combined Sulfur
Copper (Cu) 0.002%
0.002% Water Soluble Copper (Cu)
Manganese (Mn) 0.05%
0.05% Water Soluble Manganese (Mn)
Molybdenum (Mo) 0.0005%
Zinc (Zn) 0.01%
0.01% Water Soluble Zinc (Zn)
Derived From: Copper Sulfate, Magnesium
Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Mono ammonium
phosphate, Mono potassium phosphate,
Potassium Nitrate, Sodium Molybdate, Zinc
Sulfate

BASIC BLOOM NUTRIENTS
1.2 - 6.1 - 5.5
Guaranteed Analysis
Total Nitrogen (N) 1.2%
0.4% Ammoniacal Nitrogen
0.8% Nitrate Nitrogen
Available Phosphate (P2O5) 6.1%
Soluble Potash (K2O) 5.5%
Magnesium (Mg) 0.8%
0.8% Water Soluble Magnesium (Mg)
Sulfur (S) 1.1%
1.1% Combined Sulfur
Copper (Cu) 0.002%
0.002% Water Soluble Copper (Cu)
Manganese (Mn) 0.05%
0.05% Water Soluble Manganese (Mn)
Molybdenum (Mo) 0.0005%
Zinc (Zn) 0.01%
0.01% Water Soluble Zinc (Zn)
Derived From: Copper Sulfate, Magnesium
Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Mono ammonium
phosphate, Mono potassium phosphate,
Potassium Nitrate, Sodium Molybdate, Zinc
Sulfate

BASIC MICRO NUTRIENTS
3.3 - 0 - 1.3
Guaranteed Analysis
Total Nitrogen (N) 3.3%
3.3% Nitrate Nitrogen
Soluble Potash (K2O) 1.3%
Calcium (Ca) 5%
Iron (Fe) 0.06%
0.06% Chelated Iron (Fe)
Derived From:
Calcium Nitrate, Iron DTPA, Potassium Nitrate


----------



## joco (Jun 24, 2011)

'Basic"is that the brand?
of your nutes


----------



## joco (Jun 24, 2011)

And im Loveing the plants the leaves look so healthy


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2011)

joco said:


> 'Basic"is that the brand?
> of your nutes


 The brand is actually Hydroponix, and I havent decided if I am going to switch to them yet or not. I am loving the ease with mixing, and I like that my water doesnt turn a funky color. So far I am getting better than average results in veg, so we shall see...

I need more than a sample pack to run a full go through, and I cant justify switching nutes until a see a considerable difference. 

Besides the Hydroponix, the nutes i primarily use is Cutting Edge.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2011)

What were you using before? n/m i see it's cutting edge!. have you thought about makin teas and shyt, u seem like you could do the organic thing.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What were you using before? n/m i see it's cutting edge!. have you thought about makin teas and shyt, u seem like you could do the organic thing.


I have thought about it, but still havent taken the plunge to brewing my own tea yet. Organic scares me a bit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2011)

im sure your capable. im sure one day i'll see you brewing tea, your a busy guy.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Jun 24, 2011)

u's be on ur game boi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I have thought about it, but still havent taken the plunge to brewing my own tea yet. Organic scares me a bit.


 I made the plunge last week. I'm using it with my synthetic H&G line up and they kick ass together! All my natural based fertilizers from H&G get along great with with my new organic teas, and when you have synthetic and organic working together in the same brew it makes something magical happen. My plants couldn't be happier, and I already thought they were as happy as they could get.

Brewing organic tea's is a lot of fun too! You save money, get to drink beer doing another hobby in the garage, and it is so cheap you can put it on your prized roses, vegetables, or fruit trees and see explosive results within days. The only draw back is that I need to clean my run-off catch more often because it can start to stink, but as long as it is in the root zone it stays fresh.

Read up on this month's Urban Garden magazine, this month is dedicated to organics, do it yourself organics (composting), and making liquid compost solution (brewing tea!) It's a fantastic article and puts your fears to rest about brewing organics and the dangers it could present to your plants. As long as you do it right, which is easy, it'll stay fresh for a good long while and your plants will love it.

Here is another great link I used to learn how to brew my own: https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-how-breed-your-own-beneficial.html
This is directed toward DWC growers mainly, but I do not run a lot of DWC in my garden, just every now and then for giggles because I can. Sometimes I just don't feel like playing in the dirt. But this recipe works great for my soiless mix (coco, pete, perlite) and it works great in normal dirt in the ground. My recipe is a little different than Heisenberg. But I'm happy to share it. 
I start with 4 gal of water and I add the following (these are pretty rough measurements you can adjust it to your own desired strengths):
-4 cups worm casting
-1 cup Jamaican guano
-6-8 oz kelp extract (buy the powdered formula, I got the liquid and it goes way to fast!)
-Recommended dose of Aqua Shield (I think it was 8 tsp, I'm not sure.)
-Healthy dose of your favorite mycorrhizae product
-3tbs of molasses or carboload or whatever else you would like use instead
-The recipe calls for a powdered humic acid, I actually got a job last week vending humic acid powder but haven't started yet, nor have I got any to try out yet, so I need to wait until next week. For right now I am using Liquid Karma because I have a LOT of it. I mean a whole lot, and most of it was given to me. I don't recommend using an expensive product like this.
-You can go ahead and throw in any extra beneficial life you may have and want to play around with. Tea is very forgiving. If you want more calcium you can pick up some bone meal and throw it in there, you can do a lot of different stuff. Some people like to use fish emulsion but I don't need all that Nitrogen, I have plenty, plus it smells like hell! I had a gal of Big Bloom laying around from a year ago (because fox farm sucks for growing pot, great veggies though) and I threw some of that in there becauses it is basically concentrated tea. and I have plenty to spare.

Any product where you see a bunch of latin on the back naming of species of something you've never heard of, pour it in.

I get a net pot bucket lid and stick a stocking in it, and I fill my stocking with all my products, make sure it is submerged, and go ahead and bubble it 48 hours. It works after 24, but I saw big improvements after 48. Go ahead and stick it in the fridge for up to 10 days after brewing it, and put a poison sign on it so nobody drinks it. Because if you didn't know it was liquid compost solution you would think it looked refreshing as fuck! Strangely enough, it stays fresh for up to a week outside the fridge if it's in your root zone. A wonderful organic relationship, so it works for DWC.

Hope that inspires you a little.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I made the plunge last week. I'm using it with my synthetic H&G line up and they kick ass together! All my natural based fertilizers from H&G get along great with with my new organic teas, and when you have synthetic and organic working together in the same brew it makes something magical happen. My plants couldn't be happier, and I already thought they were as happy as they could get.
> 
> Brewing organic tea's is a lot of fun too! You save money, get to drink beer doing another hobby in the garage, and it is so cheap you can put it on your prized roses, vegetables, or fruit trees and see explosive results within days. The only draw back is that I need to clean my run-off catch more often because it can start to stink, but as long as it is in the root zone it stays fresh.
> 
> ...


Kinda like the Humtea they sell at the hydro store huh, 10 bucks a gallon?

How much does it cost you to make your tea, and how much does it make?


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 24, 2011)

Well the worm castings were 8 bucks, the guano was 8 bucks, the molasses was 4 bucks, the kelp extract was 10 bucks, my cheap ass rooters mycorrhizae by Earth Juice is 13 bucks, but a lot of people prefer Zho which is like 22 bucks. Whatever you can get a hold of that has life in it, this "Thrive" product is pretty cheap and is full of beneficial bacteria and mycorrhizae, I picked up some free samples today. Aqua Shield is 20 bucks. I get free Carboload, but you don't need it, I just like all the different types of sugars in it, molasses is what most people use. And you can get pounds and pounds of dry humic acid for anywhere between 10-50 bucks depending on where yo look.

So with my formula, minus the liquid karma, it cost about 43 dollars, let's say you get 5 pounds of humic acid and lets call it 53-70 bucks. This gives you enough supplies to make well over 100 gallons of tea. Possibly 200 gallons of tea. You would go through a 2 bottles of molasses, and a extra case of sea kelp, but that is it.

You can add fish emulsion for 10 bucks, but I juice everything I own with ca/mg so I don't need anymore N than I have in my regular synthetic fertilizer line up. You can do so if you'd like to green up everything in veg. But the recipe as it stands will do a great job of greening everything up.

I usually make anywhere between 3-4 gallons at a time in a 5 gallon bucket. I don't need to make this much, but I like to feed it to my outdoor plants that I like. If I'm bringing in all this gardening shit all the time, I better have the healthiest yard on the block, or it just looks suspicious. 

Throw all the ingredients into a stocking, and put an airstone or 2 in your bucket and let it go for 48 hours. Depending on the strength of your tea it will keep in your fridge for 10-14 days. My tea runs around 1250PPM so it only last 10 days, but I can go anywhere between a 50%-90% dilution rate, and I see great results. The more roots I have the stronger I make my final feeding solution.

Nothing is better than fresh custom brewed tea. I can do a neutral tea with a balanced NPK for youngin's and transplanting, I can do a high PK tea for bloom, and if I use my fish emulsion (have it, just hate the smell) I can make a high N feed for vegging plants. But my vegging plants love the high PK tea as it is. Best of all it keeps it's pH really well, I can usually count on this recipe giving me pH 5.9 - 6.3


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Jun 24, 2011)

we all knew that already.....................................................................................................................................................................................................


not ne where near ne one else................... srry if i got u up and rieled


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 24, 2011)

I have no idea what you are talking about. who are you talking to?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

Iv also been using teas in my synthetic rdwc to prevent any slime  Good microbs but pretty much no nutritional value to the plant. O think they do help the plant take nutes up though anf helps roots expload.
Also been brewing kelp and guanos for my soil ladies for a year now. Much more alive than any bottle you cn buy off of a shelf and its very easy and cheap to make... Dont let grow shops rip you off on this stuff, make it yourself


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2011)

I got pistils and or balls growing out of a Fan Stem, kinda odd...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2011)

i had the same issue before, i just popped the balls off n kept it goin, no balls since.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i had the same issue before, i just popped the balls off n kept it goin, no balls since.


Thats the thing, it looks like pistils coming out, too soon to tell if it is balls unless you can direct me otherwise.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;_qDdHZoBgZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qDdHZoBgZM[/video]

[video=youtube;HEo8vjGFYxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEo8vjGFYxA[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats the thing, it looks like pistils coming out, too soon to tell if it is balls unless you can direct me otherwise.



It looks like it might just be a swollen calyx?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> It looks like it might just be a swollen calyx?


Yeah but growing from a Fan Stem? It isnt coming from a node, or from anyplace pistils would normally come from...


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 25, 2011)

bc99
you always come up with the damndest things lol, keep us posted on what that is. did you ever get any pollin from the sour diesel dog? i didnt see wheather you did or not. id love to sprinkle a limb on these bitches i got running. ive not really gotten into seed n such with mmj but im tending to lean that way. ive crossed several toms in the veg garden, n bag a branch every yr to keep true but thats the extent of my experience.
whats the run time on your red kush n cougar? ill throw up some pics of those re veged plants this week, there mutants for sure 
edit: ment to ask how that ppl cheese is doing, that is an awsome looking plant!!! give us a peek at her when you get a chance.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 25, 2011)

lotsa shit show up in f1's an i dont know which side contribute the freaky shit 
wit da f1's you get the recessive shit mixed in on sum- rolin bones - you never know 
unles it peaked yo interest there is always termination


im really into dogs my boxer is way up there 
anyway i knew i guy a serious breeder woul deliver pups wit a bucket of water near by for any he did not want to bring in 
day get dunked -ther is always termination- especially if they did not cost you to much -an even if they did - if they can harm rest of yo operation-day gota go 
must consider the majority

filled wit controversey as we move forward wit dese bullshit seeds fems an autos dat are not what they say - shit dont germ wirdos -gona be alot of strange shit in our future if we grow enough to se the bad percentages 

guranteed more strange shit is a part of our future

U will C


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

I would not be worried bill... Have you seen this before?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 25, 2011)

what da funk???? ^^^^


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah I saw that on another thread. Subcool Apollo strain or some shit. If it is only pistils and not a herm trait that I am seeing, then she is gonna be a keeper most likely, or she is gonna get dusted depending on what happens


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Bill, Just thought I would pop in. 
Yeah, these girls do some crazy shit. I've had a bud on a fan leaf before like whodat's pic. weird.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

Power Skunk is getting frostier and stankier by the day!!

Calyxs are starting to swell, pistils receding, and trichs turning amber. Looks she is gonna die soon


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 26, 2011)

i think the sunshine definetely increases trich production. that last pic is frosty as shitttt!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is a closeup


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

I think RIU has a bug, lol


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 26, 2011)

or lots of people like your post haha! its happened to few a people over at the 6 as well.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 26, 2011)

That is some funky, crazy shit.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

Chemband in Veg still


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 26, 2011)

that chemband is looking flush brother, time you turned that baby dont you think?
i see like 20 good bud sites on that lady...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

4tatude said:


> that chemband is looking flush brother, time you turned that baby dont you think?
> i see like 20 good bud sites on that lady...


Nah I got bigger plans for her 

She is gonna play mommy for a bit. I got a rooted clone from her in 12/12 as we speak to make sure she is indeed a she. If she is, then I will clone her out, flower some, save some for breeding.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 26, 2011)

ok run the gauntlet if you will hu lol, looks like some good stock, n you do have those studs n the barn right? have you started flower to get pollin yet?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 26, 2011)

might have to swap some DOG clones for her if she turns out right.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

4tatude said:


> ok run the gauntlet if you will hu lol, looks like some good stock, n you do have those studs n the barn right? have you started flower to get pollin yet?


I have 2 Chemband males starting to show flowers now, both look almost identical, with one having more uniform side branching however. I also have 2 Cougar Kush males as well with pollen galore. Good thing they are locked up, but they need some extra light, I just havent set something up yet. Can I cut a clone and reveg a male safely?


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I have 2 Chemband males starting to show flowers now, both look almost identical, with one having more uniform side branching however. I also have 2 Cougar Kush males as well with pollen galore. Good thing they are locked up, but they need some extra light, I just havent set something up yet. Can I cut a clone and reveg a male safely?


in theory it works but i dont know for sure. i gona have to try some seed n see how all that looks. ive done some crosses on veggies but no exp with mmj. lots to learn lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 27, 2011)

> Can I cut a clone and reveg a male safely?


i never tried but it should work


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2011)

Chemband # 4 in coco, went in to flower about a week ago, showed me her pistils today


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 27, 2011)

quick responce- must have been matured well


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> quick responce- must have been matured well


She went into flower after 5 weeks from seed. I think her sister in veg still is gonna show preflowers soon. Her nodes have started alternating, and I have never flowered her.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2011)

So my summer plans are a bit fucked, but oh well you gotta roll with the punches huh.

The girls I had outside to veg just didnt want to. They all started flowering their happy little asses, so instead of trying to reveg them again, I stuck them in flower. That would be Bubba, Purple Cheese, 2 Acapulco's, and another Red. Fuckit, time to figure out whats going in the greenhouse instead...(sounds like a surprise)


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> So my summer plans are a bit fucked, but oh well you gotta roll with the punches huh.
> 
> The girls I had outside to veg just didnt want to. They all started flowering their happy little asses, so instead of trying to reveg them again, I stuck them in flower. That would be Bubba, Purple Cheese, 2 Acapulco's, and another Red. Fuckit, time to figure out whats going in the greenhouse instead...(sounds like a surprise)


That happened to a friend of mine with his Blue Mystics, I wonder why the hell they do that!


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> So my summer plans are a bit fucked, but oh well you gotta roll with the punches huh.
> 
> The girls I had outside to veg just didnt want to. They all started flowering their happy little asses, so instead of trying to reveg them again, I stuck them in flower. That would be Bubba, Purple Cheese, 2 Acapulco's, and another Red. Fuckit, time to figure out whats going in the greenhouse instead...(sounds like a surprise)


Things happen for a reason.....i am sure you will have a nice selection to Veg in your GH. I got lots of seeds to choose from if you want.....Come over today and smoke some of this with me bro.....







Peace

BKB


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> So my summer plans are a bit fucked, but oh well you gotta roll with the punches huh.
> 
> The girls I had outside to veg just didnt want to. They all started flowering their happy little asses, so instead of trying to reveg them again, I stuck them in flower. That would be Bubba, Purple Cheese, 2 Acapulco's, and another Red. Fuckit, time to figure out whats going in the greenhouse instead...(sounds like a surprise)


What's your veg schedule on your indoor garden? What time does your lights turn on? The light stress from going inside to outside can make them flower. Even though they are being exposed to 14-16 hours of light, sometimes light wont be registered by the plant if it's used to it already being lights out. Light shifts of 15-30 minutes won't do this to a plant, and it'll adjust as you slowly change it's schedule. So your plant may not wake up or go to sleep with the sun, and may be only utilizing 12 hours of light or less, so this will induce flower. It may even reveg outdoors on it's own if it does adjust, otherwise it'll just flower. 

Many afghanica strains will flower on 14 hours of light by the way! Things with Hindu, Afghan, and generally strong kush genetics will flower in more light than a sativa will. In fact, Afghanica strains flower best under 14 hours of light, rather than 12 hours of light. An example would be my Old School Kush, although I've never experimented with that because she is in the garden with other plants.

Pulled some Old School Kush out of curing today to finally give her a real taste. Dank ass shit. Very sweet and very sour, not at all as earthy as I originally imagined it would be when I first planted the seeds. I like it though, I really needed something sweet and good in my garden. Up until this point I've been growing this Sour Grape from the East Coast for my sweet nugs, but the Sour Grape is crap.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2011)

Veg Box is on 18-6 right now. I slowly brought it down from 24-0 over a span of like 6 weeks, just the more mature plants were chomping at the bit to be flowered.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 28, 2011)

most da grape and purple shit fall short most times


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> most da grape and purple shit fall short most times


 I found that the purple strains looks pretty, but they are a lot more mellow than other smokes.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 28, 2011)

yeah its the ugly girls that fuk yo brains out- the pretty ones dont have to- just lay there and look pretty-we be so glad we got her 

1Luv


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2011)

Found another intruder in my garden today












She tried to leave behind saboteurs


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is some info that monster above

http://bugguide.net/node/view/3242

A female lays clusters of 400-1200 eggs at a time!!!! That would have demolished my entire crop methinks.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I found that the purple strains looks pretty, but they are a lot more mellow than other smokes.


 Dude, I have some purple kush that could change your mind about that. 100% indica and one of our most potent strains! It's flavor and color is amazing, and the potency is even better! But make no mistake our Purple Kush gets to be a solid purple.


billcollector99 said:


> Here is some info that monster above
> 
> http://bugguide.net/node/view/3242
> 
> A female lays clusters of 400-1200 eggs at a time!!!! That would have demolished my entire crop methinks.


Oh man, such a pretty bug, too bad she is such a bitch! I'm glad you caught it in time, that shit would have fucked your day up. Haha, did anyone else get this poetic sense when you saw the colorful dead mother and then saw the egg cluster? I did. 

We have these awful flying termites up here that are seasonal, and thank god the season is ending! They come out in massive swarms, the air is thick with them! And they munch on my delicate leaves and turn my plants into chopped salad. I spent 15 bucks just trying to defend a single outdoor plant. Imagine how much I would have spent on an entire crop? Next year I will start growing after the bugs are gone.

Also: Awhhhhh yeeeeeahhh, Ice Cream!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 28, 2011)

ive got some black rose f9's that are certain to go purp. but i wanna try the original purple kush asd well. im ready to see colors in my garden.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2011)

The F1's I made should have a chance to go purple  Pretty much everything this way turns purple it seems, bubba, jack herer, hero, and a few other of my strains.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Found another intruder in my garden today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad you couldnt hatch those eggs and train them bitches to eat every single bug that comes near your garden....


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

man thats some scary stuff bill!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2011)

It is a Salt Marsh Moth, mainly nocturnal, that was a female and its eggs would have turned into caterpillars, which in turn dont eat bugs just plants, so unfortunately training them isnt possible. I am glad the eggs were spotted and destroyed


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 28, 2011)

i like the way the moth looks but has a lrge list of foods and you are prolly right


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2011)

Today was a beatutiful day, and I took a ton of pics, Im gonna try to post them small, so i wont be able to order them...


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 28, 2011)

About the purple budz... I've got some Sannies Killing Fields F2 but its still too early for me to judge her potency, she's only 3 weeks in 

Jozi - I would get a poetic feeling with a little music and some still photos in a video from it lol. The worst I get in my box is a few spiders, sometimes some crickets.... Aside from fungus gnats and spider mites lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2011)

Power skunk 
chemband flower and veg 
acapulco gold ccob 
skywalker reveg 
chemband veg roots 
chemband veg 
chemband veg topping & lst 
acapulco gold mom (now flowering) 

chemband coco 
grape kush's 1 + 2 
bubba 
sour og 
red kush 
sour og


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 28, 2011)

What a bunch of beautiful pictures. Good job buddy.

Hahaha, if only you could have scraped up those eggs and sold them to a high end restaurant!

The Skunk turned out to be a real beaut!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol, lots of nice pics, where'd you get that lighter? i have a thing for BICS and Zippos.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 29, 2011)

Did you chop the Power and Sour?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes both the Power and the Sour were chopped.

Here are some better close-ups of the trichs

Sour OG







Power Skunk


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 29, 2011)

Sexy fucking nugs. It looked so much like Sour OG when it was growing, and now it looks just like the Skunk in the picture. Haha. The red hair, heavy frost, and a late maturity, all Sour OG traits. Sour and Power sounds good together, to bad you never had the opportunity to make some Sour Power, haha.

But is that Power Skunk by g13 labs? I think I might like to buy some of those beans. How did you feel about the plant over all during the grow? I am looking for both good inside and outdoor growing plants, mainly outdoor at the moment. I am almost 6000ft up, though, so I have high humidity and vicious insects. Right now the nights are really mild, so bitter cold isn't a concern at the moment, but come October/November it is going to freeze balls up here. So I may just have to do my last chop mid-October, and go back down the hill to a friend's house to continue my outdoor season. 

One thing I love about the Temecula Valley man, I start a grow in December, and harvest until the end of February. It's fucking awesome. Over there it's like the outdoor season never really stops, just takes a 2-3 month breather while waiting for the sun to get it's shit in order.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 29, 2011)

nice work bill the bud shots and the one hundred other pics LOL
keep up the good work 

1Luv


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 29, 2011)

nicework bill
all the pics are the bomb, i love your camera skills. i want to learn more photography. 
oh! n the power n sour look sooo tasty...


----------



## Illumination (Jun 29, 2011)

damned nice there BC!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2011)

So I made my first attempt at brewing some compost tea.

I think i tailored it to feed my plants in veg, so we shall see.

I used aged horse shit
nitozime marine extract
liquid humic acid
molasses
mycos
worm castings

Its been brewing for 24 hours, i mixed 1 cup to a gallon and tested on an AG in veg, we shall see in a few hours if it burns.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> So I made my first attempt at brewing some compost tea.
> 
> I think i tailored it to feed my plants in veg, so we shall see.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me as long as the manure was already cooked / composted


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds good to me as long as the manure was already cooked / composted


I have unlimited access to aged horse manure, I have a ranch around the corner from me that houses about 50-60 horses, and they have a huge pile thats been sitting forever, I dug into the center of the pile to pull the shit from, it must have been 250 degrees in the center of the pile holy crap!! no pun intended.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Purple Cheese


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2011)

That is a scary lookin bit#*! If I was an animal (which I am lol but I know better) I wouldn't go near that!


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 30, 2011)

Angry Cheese!

Compost solution sounds good dude, I'm jealous of the manure supply. I mean, it is only 1.50 around here for a cubic foot, but I would like to be able to walk around the corner for it. While you are waiting for results on if it burned or not, go ahead and and let it mix for the full 48 hours before bottling. Remember when using the tea you need less of everything, including your normal nutrients. Minus any expensive additives you like to use.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I was hoping i could use this tea for veg completely, I have about 5 gallons brewing, tomorrow will be 48 hours  I know it needed the full 48 to brew, but I was too excited not to use it. 

BTW foam is a good thing right??

Do you think I could use this tea for veg, and nothing else?

BTW 1 cup per gallon did not burn the plant


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't wait the full 48 hours for my first batch, I used a 1/3 of it on the 24 hour mark, and then bottled the rest up the next day. Still worked great, but my plants seemed to love the aged stuff even more. The foam is good. Foam is from your manures/guano mixing with the sugar. The more manure/guano you use, the more foam you will make. I've had a pillar of foam 1ft high sticking out of my bucket once. lol

I've never used a tea by itself before, but I've been thinking about it. My tea is supercharged as well and reads out to 1280PPM when all is said and done. So I figured I could probably just dilute it 50/50 and give it a shot on a few of my extra males. Lol, I'm thinking of just sticking males outdoors everywhere this year to fuck up everyone else' crop on the mountain. Normally I wouldn't be so spiteful, but all the growers out here are fucking trash, so I hope I seed all their shit up. 

I was actually on the crapper this morning when I thought to myself "I bet I can veg on just my tea alone" and then I thought "I bet I could flower with just my tea and a top booster... I think I might bust out my Biobizz pack early and start using it just for the Top Max. Fuckin' a, I love free fertilizer packs.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 30, 2011)

man that purp ch plant looks like it has thorns on it 
like if you walk by to close wit shorts on you gona get opened up and bleed a little 
i know just soft plant tissue but looks scary like its saying dont fuk wit me


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2011)

Iv done full cycles on ganja with nothing but TEA its great stuff. The colas in my av were actually grown like this and it def works lol 
I have a recipe for veg and flower that consist of bat guano's sea kelp extract worm casting and peruvian seabird guano and 1 tbls of blackstrap molasses per gallon,,, I let those brew for only 24 hrs,,, and it seems that its the jamaican bat guano is what foams the most when I brew... And foam is great  When your expecting foam its good to leave some extra room for it in whatever container your brewing in lol Iv had mad foam overflow before!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2011)

BC that purple cheese has some tight ass nodes, is it outside or inside?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> BC that purple cheese has some tight ass nodes, is it outside or inside?


A little of both


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2011)

you guys think it would be ok to use the tea i made on my girls in flower too?


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 30, 2011)

tea usually wont burn plants if the ingredients its made of are not hot, as in fresh crap n such. i do a compost tea for my veggies by hanging an onion sack of compost in a garbage can full of water. i fill the can n let it it set overnight to remove the chlorine then hang a bag for 2 more then drain it where i want it. made it in 5 gallon buckets too just a shovel full in the bucket n stirr a few times. pour it all over the area i want it. its all i use in the veg garden...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Help, I need an Idiots guide to building a RDWC


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Red Kush


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 30, 2011)

what age is she bill
maybe around 5 ish


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> what age is she bill
> maybe around 5 ish


 Nah less than a month, i think around 3.5 wks


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Iv done full cycles on ganja with nothing but TEA its great stuff. The colas in my av were actually grown like this and it def works lol
> I have a recipe for veg and flower that consist of bat guano's sea kelp extract worm casting and peruvian seabird guano and 1 tbls of blackstrap molasses per gallon,,, I let those brew for only 24 hrs,,, and it seems that its the jamaican bat guano is what foams the most when I brew... And foam is great  When your expecting foam its good to leave some extra room for it in whatever container your brewing in lol Iv had mad foam overflow before!


 Haha, makes sense, Jamaican Bat Guano is almost the only guano I use. I've played with other stuff, but I've always relied heavily on my Jamaican stuff. It's good mon! But I've gotten some massive over flows, but I don't care so much because I do it in the garage and I have giant bags of worm castings, and I still have a bag of guano that was gifted, so I'm sitting pretty 

Your buds look great, I think I might just start doing Tea's raw if I can get away with just using the tea. If I only had to spend 50 bucks to get 2 full crops done I would shit my pants!! I don't know why everyone makes organics sound so scary and dangerous! It is so fantastically easy and fun!! God, it makes me cringe to look at my crate of fertilizer, at least 700 bucks in there. And not a single penny of it can out preform what nature gives me already for dirt cheap at any respectable nursery.


Well anyways gentlemen, you will have to excuse me, my father is on the phone and apparently has a fat doobie of his most recently cured harvest of Face Off, some fancy East Coast shit. Alright


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 30, 2011)

love the structure of that red, n she is filling in nice!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;PwJ1l02bEyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwJ1l02bEyQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey billy I put together a post for ya in my journal fyi


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 1, 2011)

You take some great pics Bill, I can almost smell them.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey Bill, just stopped in and did a quick speed read to try to catch up a bit but your a pretty busy guy as always. Looking great as always too. I think I might grab a couple of shot's of your Sourberry and also the Jack Hammers I have going now and get them up for ya.

Cheers man.

So, I fed all my plants the other day and some. like your Sourberry, loved it while some did not. Of my 2 Jack Hammers, that were neck in neck to start out, one of them got some burnt. I've flushed them and put them under the soft floros for now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Also germed some Jackhammer seeds last night


So i did a major fuck-up and I feel like an ass...

Dont't hate me Duchie, lol.


I accidentally killed the Jackhammer sprouts, They were in a dome, and I thought I could put them outside, and the dome cooked them ;( I was hoping they would recover, but it doesnt look like it.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 3, 2011)

No worries dude, I understand the pressures of sprouting other brothers seeds. I'm still nursing back one of your sourberries in my veg cabinet. I need to get my nute thing straightened out and was looking at the tea posts earlier. Anyway, again, no worries. Do you have any left?


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey again Bill, lookin sweet as always! U got any thoughts on water curing?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 4, 2011)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> Hey again Bill, lookin sweet as always! U got any thoughts on water curing?


I tried it awhile back, with the mexi. It worked, but the bud smelled and looked funky... I prefer drying normal. And regular curing.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 4, 2011)

duchieman said:


> No worries dude, I understand the pressures of sprouting other brothers seeds. I'm still nursing back one of your sourberries in my veg cabinet. I need to get my nute thing straightened out and was looking at the tea posts earlier. Anyway, again, no worries. Do you have any left?


No... I figured I would pop all of them for my best chance at getting some females. The fucked up part is 7 0f 8 all had taproots, and were coming up. I wasnt expecting the sun to be so brutal. I all fried an OG clone that was under the same dome RIP. (Sorry BKB)

The really effed up part is how much I was looking forward to growing that JH outside ;(


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 4, 2011)

On a side note, retrying this vegging outside thing, running a few cfls in the waning hours to try and make sure this shit stays in veg this time.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 4, 2011)

Is this one the reveg?


----------



## duchieman (Jul 4, 2011)

No, it's seed. She's had a rough start though. I held off too long on feeding and she started going pretty yellow on me so I had to nurse her back. I topped her and then LST'd and the stalk split right at the cut spot so I had to tie her up to join the break. Are you wondering about all the 3 finger leaves? I still have 3 seeds left but there's certain stuff I'm saving for when I move, if that ever happens, and that's one of them.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 4, 2011)

plants look like shit for 4 or 5 hours after i dipped them so i guess you dont take pics after you make it rain 
gotta be similer to my fake smart pot submerge untill bubbles stop thingy 
but worth the wait 

1Luv


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> plants look like shit for 4 or 5 hours after i dipped them so i guess you dont take pics after you make it rain
> gotta be similer to my fake smart pot submerge untill bubbles stop thingy
> but worth the wait
> 
> 1Luv


Some of my girls arent affected by the rain as much as the others. The bubba stands at attention no matter what, except at night, but 1 to 2 hours before lights come back on, her leaves all go back up in the V shape. Other strains droop heavily after the rain, but a few hours after the feed is when you see the difference, as the medium drys, the plants absorbs nutrients at a much faster rate.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn Bro that was an awesome 4th of July!!! Thanks

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ive been busy lately, sorry for the lack of updates, 

Ive been stressing on one of these plants, the chemband thats still vegging, I started getting a feeling it was a male...

Well today she showed female preflowers, so I am a happy man!!













Here she is a week ago


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 6, 2011)

man thats the diff of one week -wow


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 6, 2011)

Red Kush 

Today












1 Week ago


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 6, 2011)

bc that chemband is shaping up to be a monster the red is really packing on some weight it looks sweet bro...keep up the good work...


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 6, 2011)

Red Kush put on the weight fast! What week is that in? 5?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 6, 2011)

I dont have an exact date cause she started flowering off schedule, lol. I would say 4-5 weeks is a good guess though. Closer to 4 i think.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 7, 2011)

red a week ago did you thin out sum leaves or dat natural leaf formation 

both looking correct -

big up to you - much respect


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 7, 2011)

If that is only week 4 you have a massive fucking plant to look forward too. I can't wait to see the end product, I might fancy me a clone of that! Dude, your ChemBand is a total whore for the LST, she looks beautiful, very well balanced color on her.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 7, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> If that is only week 4 you have a massive fucking plant to look forward too. I can't wait to see the end product, I might fancy me a clone of that! Dude, your ChemBand is a total whore for the LST, she looks beautiful, very well balanced color on her.


Yeah that chem band LST is looking tight, looking forward to seeing that one as well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 7, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> If that is only week 4 you have a massive fucking plant to look forward too. I can't wait to see the end product, I might fancy me a clone of that! Dude, your ChemBand is a total whore for the LST, she looks beautiful, very well balanced color on her.


 Thanks dude, yeah the red is starting to look real nice. I got her on a new feeding regimen, and she likes it!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> red a week ago did you thin out sum leaves or dat natural leaf formation
> 
> both looking correct -
> 
> big up to you - much respect


Natural leaf formation, I didnt thin anything out, i figured out that the Red's need to be grown tall before the switch, I like the way it is growing like this, instead of the previous one that didnt get too tall.



Shwagbag said:


> Yeah that chem band LST is looking tight, looking forward to seeing that one as well.


She is just getting started  still got about a month of veg left


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 7, 2011)

you may not even realize what you said that is what makes you a great gardener 
it seperates you from the ones that do everything the same wrong way grow after grow 
dont know when to harvest 
panic at little shit 

what im talking about is you think 
sum gardeners just read and heard no thought capabilities 
dont really know what they are doing 
but you said ----- i figured out that the Red's need to be grown tall before the switch----you are on top of this game and listening to the plants 
and know what they need and-and keeping them happy so they can give all they have to give -

big up to you -respect


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 7, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you may not even realize what you said that is what makes you a great gardener
> it seperates you from the ones that do everything the same wrong way grow after grow
> dont know when to harvest
> panic at little shit
> ...


I can say that I try, i dont always get it right, but i try 

Thanks for the recognition bru, it means a lot coming from you.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 8, 2011)

bc if you dont get it right its def not from lack of trying, your always on top of things. i learn so much from following your journal. thanks for all the help youve provided me personally n for sharing your work through your journal...peace...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 8, 2011)

see dats what i mean sum lead sum follow and you my friend was put here to show us da way of the jedi 

serious -mabe out ther in the land of legal growin you should open a grow school nutin to do wit erb distribution or handaling

*How to Grow* for medical card holders only 

probably lots of biginners dat dont know shit would pay have say a beginner and intermediat then a third on grow options light options and the like 

hugh


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2011)

Purple Cheese






















Bubba


----------



## Illumination (Jul 8, 2011)

Love the structure of that plant all the way to the profound serration of the leaves

You go BC!!

Namaste'


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 8, 2011)

Bubba is gonna be sooooooo fucking heavy dude. She is already laying out some stacked colas. Purple Cheese looks as angry as ever.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 8, 2011)

whos bubba what label


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> whos bubba what label


Cali Connections


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 9, 2011)

o dats high up on da ladder 

im not much of a i heard guy -but i heard the only one better is the doctor -dont know if its true


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Cali Connections


I just picked up the last pack of Original Sour Diesel in So Cal from Cali Connections, it's been sold out online for months. I'm pretty stoked on it. My online seeds also came in the mail today. So that's 2 days of seeds! Woo! 

But that Bubba is nice, is it his Pre98 Bubba BX2? I was looking at that a lot, as well as the Blackwater and this new one called Hazey OG, or something like that. But I came in for that Sour Diesel. The next day I found someone willing to trade a SFV OG f3 clone for a East Coast Sour Diesel (AJ's cut) clone.... fucking bummer. That is why I bought the Original Sour Diesel, was because it had the ECSD breed into it. Oh well. Haha, I'll be happy with having both.

Keep an eye out for the Hazey OG, according to the guy at the dispensary that is some of Swerve's latest and greatest shit, and his absolute favorite to grow and smoke, others agreed with him. I haven't heard about it and I have been looking into Cali Connections a lot lately. But I am going to get in on it before it gets popular and is everywhere, like Larry's OG, even SFV OG, although good luck finding a f3! I only have an f3 because I have kept my cut around for over 2 years now. Of course I get a new mom every 8 months or less. Usually a lot less.

I bet the humidity was fucking brutal tonight, wasn't it? I got a little taste of that earlier this evening, I was a bit north of you for a quick minute.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 10, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I just picked up the last pack of Original Sour Diesel in So Cal from Cali Connections, it's been sold out online for months. I'm pretty stoked on it. My online seeds also came in the mail today. So that's 2 days of seeds! Woo!
> 
> But that Bubba is nice, is it his Pre98 Bubba BX2? I was looking at that a lot, as well as the Blackwater and this new one called Hazey OG, or something like that. But I came in for that Sour Diesel. The next day I found someone willing to trade a SFV OG f3 clone for a East Coast Sour Diesel (AJ's cut) clone.... fucking bummer. That is why I bought the Original Sour Diesel, was because it had the ECSD breed into it. Oh well. Haha, I'll be happy with having both.
> 
> ...


Joz, are you currently growing right now? Any link to a thread? Thanks bro.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 10, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Joz, are you currently growing right now? Any link to a thread? Thanks bro.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


I've tried for so long to not post a thread, but I am actually going to in the next day or so, I've been wondering around the house with my camera phone taking pictures of all the transitions going on, so when I start my thread it starts off as interesting. No boring stuff watching seeds grow. The main reason I kept myself from starting one was because that is how Integra21 and his amazing first time grow got busted by DEA. But I'm in Cali, and try hard to keep my shit legal, so I'm going to finally post one. Not to mention every time I want to tell you guys something cool I grab a little bit of someone else' spot light, and that is just flat out rude. lol. But I'll post it under my signature as soon as it's set up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I've tried for so long to not post a thread, but I am actually going to in the next day or so, I've been wondering around the house with my camera phone taking pictures of all the transitions going on, so when I start my thread it starts off as interesting. No boring stuff watching seeds grow. The main reason I kept myself from starting one was because that is how Integra21 and his amazing first time grow got busted by DEA. But I'm in Cali, and try hard to keep my shit legal, so I'm going to finally post one. Not to mention every time I want to tell you guys something cool I grab a little bit of someone else' spot light, and that is just flat out rude. lol. But I'll post it under my signature as soon as it's set up.


Let me know when you get that journal started. 

Go head and post the link for it here if you want


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2011)

Red Kush


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2011)

Purple Cheese


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pre-98 Bubba Kush


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2011)

Acapulco Gold


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 11, 2011)

bc99 they are looking great, love the trex with the cheese lol they have the same teeth.
the red kush just keeps getting frostier, im liking both those cuts
i just got a pre 98 bk cut, a purple diesel n a white widow cut. hope they pop roots soon. 
the aculpoco gold brings back memories from long ago. was the first weed i paid over 15 bucks for lmao
keep up the good work brother im looking forward to the finish line results on those ladies...peace


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice Bill! I love that t-rex lol Everything is looking really dank bro


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 12, 2011)

Bahahaha, I love the T-Rex biting into the Purple Cheese, I love the symbolism. Toothy Cheese. And I will totally post my thread here when I get it up. Thanks for the offer. I was supposed to take pictures today of all the transplanting today but I didn't have the time. But now that I'm all done it almost feels kind of early, I'm not used to everything being done before 1am. Lol.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 12, 2011)

everyting lookin correct bro im liken the way you grow everything tall before flower 

waitn to see numdawg come out to play 

respect


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2011)

*flowering start dates*


Chemband 1 5-28
Purple Cheese 6-2
Red 6-2
Bubba 6-2
AG1 6-2
Ag2 6-9


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> everyting lookin correct bro im liken the way you grow everything tall before flower
> 
> waitn to see numdawg come out to play
> 
> respect


What is this Numdawg you keep talking about? Do I already have the seeds>?

Yep matter of fact, I do 

Should be seeing them in a little bit, need some space first


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like that Chemband is going to have a real long flower period on her. But she is such a sexy bitch!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2011)

Here she is today, Had to bring her out to do a rez change


Flowered her at about 6". Today from the top of the bucket she measures 32". About 18 of that should turn out to be one single cola.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2011)

And how is this for node spacing


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> And how is this for node spacing


wow bro thats insane super awsome grow man!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2011)

Node spacing is great man. With a stretch like that, it would be perfect to pop outside after flower season has started.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 13, 2011)

Do you recognize this plant BC?



Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> do you recognize this plant bc?
> 
> View attachment 1689566
> 
> ...


*that be that goddamn muthafuckin cougar kush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hell yeah bro*


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 13, 2011)

lmao @bc99 bkb that cat is a fine example of mmj bro...


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 13, 2011)

4tatude said:


> lmao @bc99 bkb that cat is a fine example of mmj bro...


More like a fine example of BC99's breeding projects....I cant wait to eventually veg one out!


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 14, 2011)

i want one of those angry looking cheeses n a cougar so they can fight it out, n i would put a red kush between them so when the fight starts you wont see so much blood lmao for real i would...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 14, 2011)

4tatude said:


> i want one of those angry looking cheeses n a cougar so they can fight it out, n i would put a red kush between them so when the fight starts you wont see so much blood lmao for real i would...


someones a bit baked tonight  lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 15, 2011)

"Who's got two thumbs and a job starting next week??"


----------



## Illumination (Jul 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> "Who's got two thumbs and a job starting next week??"


congrats...wait ...doing what??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> "Who's got two thumbs and a job starting next week??"


congrats...what industry?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> congrats...what industry?


My namesake, lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats, I am glad someone got a job, I am still in limbo! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Illumination (Jul 15, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Congrats, I am glad someone got a job, I am still in limbo!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


go work for a big grow dude?


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 15, 2011)

lumi i agree he def has the skills to be very usefull to someone in the business...
by the way good to see ya round lumi..


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 15, 2011)

im guessing it has to do with the billcollector part of his name


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, collections, its a dirty job but someone has gotta do it.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 15, 2011)

bc99 its like me being a plumber, shitty job but someones got to do it i agree. lol yea i was blazed the other night imagening the cheese n cougar fight lmao, but i do need to make plans for stoppin in. that cheese just gets me with the leaf structure, id grow it just for the veg appeal


----------



## Illumination (Jul 15, 2011)

4tatude said:


> lumi i agree he def has the skills to be very usefull to someone in the business...
> by the way good to see ya round lumi..


 Thanx...you as well

Namaste'


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 15, 2011)

here ya go bc99, pulled one out so you could see the structure on the sour diesels.

View attachment 1692552


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> My namesake, lol.


Lmfao, i shoulda figured.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 16, 2011)

Hopefully I dont get a phone call from BC99 now.....


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 16, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Hopefully I dont get a phone call from BC99 now.....


Tahahahah, I need a bill collector! Mine doesn't seem to be getting anywhere lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2011)

Chemband Veg DWC


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> And how is this for node spacing


haha what spacing? the plants are all looking great man, you are ona movement with this growing man. keep up the great work.
im always lurking here man, its one of my favorite threads to come see some great pics of great plants



bekindbud said:


> Congrats, I am glad someone got a job, I am still in limbo!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


i did not mean to like this post man, sorry.
and a job will come around eventually man. i was doing odd jobs for about a year and a half. and them out of the blue i get this job on a farm and i am now the farm manager, we are very understaffed though, it is me and one other half as worker running 10 acres of farm.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 16, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> haha what spacing? the plants are all looking great man, you are ona movement with this growing man. keep up the great work.
> im always lurking here man, its one of my favorite threads to come see some great pics of great plants
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks McP, I am a firm believer that things happen for a reason and I just need to figure out what to make of it. I always try my best to stay positive and look for the good in everything. One good quality I have is NOT being lazy so I wont stop till I find something, the only thing that is delaying me is my urine....Monday will be 2 weeks for me tHC free, my attitude is getting better but I still crave the bud.... Maybe one day we will all work on a 10 acre MJ Farm together...Damn can you imagine the plants?

@BC Chemband looking sweet bro, beautiful canopy! Is it outside all day and night now?

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 16, 2011)

BC congrats on the J O B 

i stoped back in 97 i worked in NYC supervisor for NYNEX we did data based drafting 

im never gona be rich anyway so im happily poor and aint lookin 

i get a small pension wit full benifits and wifie got a good J O B if she ever leaves my ass im fucked 

son finished school and son in air force-second lietenant learnin to fly 

i dont need no stinkin germy money wit nutin behind it but the tresurers word (no gold -no silver -nutin) 

all i need is bud to get by an im good


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> BC congrats on the J O B
> 
> i stoped back in 97 i worked in NYC supervisor for NYNEX we did data based drafting
> 
> ...


I wouldnt work unless I had to, but I am still fairly young, I got a ways to go before retirement 

Had to chop the chemband today, light leak in my flower room

Shame on me for not fixing it sooner


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 16, 2011)

i hear ya im an old gray raggedy muhfuka-but happy 

sorry to hear that shit happens 
its a mistake the first time you trip over a rock in your path 
but if you continue to trip over same rock every day then it turns to foolish


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2011)

Put a Hero into flower yesterday, about a foot tall, in a new 1 gal geopot. Lets see this bitch stretch, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i hear ya im an old gray raggedy muhfuka-but happy
> 
> sorry to hear that shit happens
> its a mistake the first time you trip over a rock in your path
> but if you continue to trip over same rock every day then it turns to foolish


Leak has been fixed, so hopefully no more balls in the ladies room


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey bill! 

Iv been meaning to ask about your outdoor bubble buckets,,, How do you combat high h20 temps (if you say you dont im gonna shit a brick lol)
Also how long have you been using the "hydroponix" They have a GREAT price and people seem to like it... What is your opinion? 
Plants look fantastic bro


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2011)

H2O2 for algae, and since hydroponix is synthetic it seems to work ok together. Other than that I dont monitor the temps, not because I am too lazy or dont think it matters, but because I havent built a chiller yet.

I like the nutes so far, they are super simple to mix, and i am seeing good results. The Chemband in hydro that is vegging is running of their base veg and micro right now, and i am getting an inch of growth per day.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2011)

sweet,
So do you have any idea what the h20 temps are?
I build myself a chiller from a 6k btu window unit and it easily handles 70+ gallons


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2011)

usually high 70's, highest I seen is 84 in the past


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> usually high 70's, highest I seen is 84 in the past


Great news Bill  I'll stop freaking over my veg ladies getting it @ 75 lol 
IDK if you have seen this thread yet but its a great read and the dude knows his stuff  Iv been using his tea as a slime preventative in all 3 of my systems 

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-how-breed-your-own-beneficial.html


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> sweet,
> So do you have any idea what the h20 temps are?
> I build myself a chiller from a 6k btu window unit and it easily handles 70+ gallons


Dude..... how much is your electric bill monthly? LOL


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Dude..... how much is your electric bill monthly? LOL


quite a bit 

through a little searching and calculations anyone can figure it out.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 17, 2011)

what a round about answer there whodat haha! BC, that chemband will be big once it hits flower. still thinking of putting it in coco?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> what a round about answer there whodat haha!


haha i know, sorry.
For some reason I feel like my electric bill is a lil much personal info... IDK why lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> what a round about answer there whodat haha! BC, that chemband will be big once it hits flower. still thinking of putting it in coco?


I havent decided yet... Im still working out the kinks on a side project that will determine the Chemband's final resting home.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;TgA8kocc7hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgA8kocc7hc[/video]

How can you not smoke out to this??


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> [video=youtube;TgA8kocc7hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgA8kocc7hc[/video]
> 
> How can you not smoke out to this??


Easy, you just dont smoke! Now if there was some Kenny Loggins then I would def have to blaze to some "Foot Loose"....LOL


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2011)

Figeater Beetle, not to be confused with a japanese beetle or a green june bug.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2011)

Venom OG was upcanned from a 1 gal starter pot to a 3 gallon geopot


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Bill, Just got caught up, Congrats on the job man.
That's a good pic of that beetle, I haven't seen one of those, I got screens up now but it was like an insect zoo in my greenhouse last year.
That Venom OG looks like it's ready to explode!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey Bill, Just got caught up, Congrats on the job man.
> That's a good pic of that beetle, I haven't seen one of those, I got screens up now but it was like an insect zoo in my greenhouse last year.
> That Venom OG looks like it's ready to explode!


I hope so on the venom, hopefully now that i have a paycheck coming in, I can finally get my greenhouse finished.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2011)

Bubba Day 47


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2011)

BTW, i upgraded my 400 HPS to a 600 yesterday.

Damn that bitch is bright!!!

Still running the 400 MH in conjunction with the 600 now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2011)

Chemband top that i cloned and rooted than threw into flower to sex. Came from the beast in the 5gal dwc
Gonna keep flowering it in the party cup


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2011)

Red Kush Day 47


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2011)

Looking stellar Bill


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2011)

Take a guess??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2011)

Herojuana Day 2 12/12


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2011)

I think that strain is called "dont fk with me kush" lol


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 18, 2011)

Yo that Herajauna looks sexy such a bomb strain wouldnt mind grown myself


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I think that strain is called "dont fk with me kush" lol


Close bru, its the Purple Cheese


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 18, 2011)

whats in purple cheese. i have a purple kush x mazar i sharif. the male has leaves just like ya purp cheese.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> whats in purple cheese. i have a purple kush x mazar i sharif. the male has leaves just like ya purp cheese.


Dude at the co-op said purple kush x cheese, but he probably has no clue...


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Venom OG was upcanned from a 1 gal starter pot to a 3 gallon geopot


Time to go ballz out!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2011)

see h ow my purple kush x Mazar i sharif male has those crazy leaves. no double serrated but razor edge.
must b a purple kush trait. and my hindu kush leaves kinda resemble them a well. im sure u can spot which one.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 19, 2011)

daaam brotha bill i aint been around for a couple pages 
lots to gander on and all looking correct


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2011)

Grape Kush papa ( Grape Krush X The Red)


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 19, 2011)

looks like a winner bro, im liking that 9 count being that young. very even node length n secondaries are establishiung themselves well too. will be interesting to see what it does.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2011)

4tatude said:


> looks like a winner bro, im liking that 9 count being that young. very even node length n secondaries are establishiung themselves well too. will be interesting to see what it does.


 I have a female that will be ready to be pollinated in a week or two, and then in 6 weeks the f1's should be ready


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## 4tatude (Jul 19, 2011)

i need some new skills, i want to take pics like that... n then have the savvy to post it too lol, right on bc99. nice job!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2011)

4tatude said:


> i need some new skills, i want to take pics like that... n then have the savvy to post it too lol, right on bc99. nice job!!!


Thanks man, I was just playing around with the scope and my camera, I use picasa to crop and edit my images, works really well and I highly suggest it!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks man, I was just playing around with the scope and my camera, I use picasa to crop and edit my images, works really well and I highly suggest it!


I need to figure out a way to get it not so blurry


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 19, 2011)

proly need a tri pod


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2011)

4tatude said:


> proly need a tri pod


Yeah most likely. And a better camera. I really want a DSLR, but I am gonna have to wait for awhile on that one


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 20, 2011)

You can really see the Grape Krush in those Grape Kush leaves. I will post a pic tomorrow of one of my grape krush plants, the noding is tighter, but the leaves are almost identical. I actually made an accidental Grape Cough seed with my last Grape Krush batch, I have a seedling in my veg room right now, lol, funky ass grower, we will see how she turns out but I bet it's going to grow like a bitch. Lol.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 20, 2011)

node ing seems to be from the other side of the gen pool 

very sturdy strong structure 

try resting the cam on sumtin and sqeeze shot off not snap
try to keep cam steady i sumtime hold my breath if im holding cam use two hands and pull elbows into body to steady as much as poss
very close ups really need trypod or they got these omni pods one leg thingys 
also got these sand bag type thingys to mount on to steady 
but for best must use sumtin

1Luv


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 20, 2011)

All plants are looking good


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 22, 2011)

bc99 the prototype is up n running great, see if its what your thinking of


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 22, 2011)

4tatude said:


> bc99 the prototype is up n running great, see if its what your thinking of


Pretty close


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 23, 2011)

Still waiting for a trip back to the other grow site for pics of the Grape Krush. How's the weather? It's dandy as fuck up here.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Grape Kush Female # 2

Still vegging, she was topped, but needs to be transplanted







Cali Hash Plant







Skywalker Reveg


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 23, 2011)

bc99 i think my outside plants are not going to reveg, they just keep pumping out single leaves n these weard growths. not flowers but just wads of some type. ill keep at it but not very happy with them so far.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 23, 2011)

Your finally awake?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 24, 2011)

Female Day 10 Flower




Male



Chemband, she grew 2 inches overnight


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 24, 2011)

bc99 why is it in the male is always stronger n prittier in every species other than human? that is one fine looking geape kush dog. looking forward to the results on that.
the kimband has some serious wood goingb on, tight ass noding. me i love me some wood  looking great as always...


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 24, 2011)

Those pics dont do justice of how they look in person...I was over there today and the Chemband looks like a fucking Patio Umbrella, its going to be a MONSTER!!!!! I couldnt stop starring at the Chemband and the roots are healthy as fuck!

Peace

BKB


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 25, 2011)

Man i wish i had the time and space to veg that big. what size pot is she in ? and how long she been veggin?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Man i wish i had the time and space to veg that big. what size pot is she in ? and how long she been veggin?


5 Gallon DWC still, and vegging for 73 days now


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> 5 Gallon DWC still, and vegging for 73 days now


Are you going to stick her in a big fat tote for flowering? Let that root cake stretch out and pull in another qp off that bitch, oh yeah!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Are you going to stick her in a big fat tote for flowering? Let that root cake stretch out and pull in another qp off that bitch, oh yeah!


Her roots still got mad room to spread


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Her roots still got mad room to spread


 I love girls that spread


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking great Bill


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Looking great Bill


thanks dude


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 27, 2011)

growin under the sun gotsa be bettern growin under bulbs in tents an shit 

[video=youtube;zbC3N7MbSFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbC3N7MbSFs&feature=player_embedded#t=92s[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 27, 2011)

still no pollen on the grape kush male... can pods be taken off before they open to be used later?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 27, 2011)

yep thy can but ya wna wait to be sure day got "P" in dem 
when young nutin in them yet 
when swolen and look like stripes is the time they can be plucked 
is when flowers are forming and getin ready to pop an drop 
the pic i saw of the pair looked to be 2 to 3 weeks off


----------



## DinafemHashPlant (Jul 27, 2011)

wow 73 days vegging thats crazzyyy lol..Gonna be huge


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> still no pollen on the grape kush male... can pods be taken off before they open to be used later?


I've asked and I don't think you can. I think it's because the flowers contain water and that can ruin the pollen. I also don't think pollen is mature until the pods open.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 27, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yep thy can but ya wna wait to be sure day got "P" in dem
> when young nutin in them yet
> when swolen and look like stripes is the time they can be plucked
> is when flowers are forming and getin ready to pop an drop
> the pic i saw of the pair looked to be 2 to 3 weeks off


 Probably wont be ready for your girls then huh? fuck....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 28, 2011)

is *OK* good try maybe next time 

many more pages in the chapter and

will be many more chapters to the book 

will be some good jars forshow 

the cards have been dealt 

we can only play our hand from here


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Purple Cheese Day 56


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> is *OK* good try maybe next time
> 
> many more pages in the chapter and
> 
> ...


 Here he is today... I think its closer than 3 weeks


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Drying 3 days now 



The Red is definitely more potent than the chemband, Sweet Kushy smell, with a classic kush taste, the high is very UP, and i feel it in my head primarily, with the couchlock comatose feeling that follows and lets me fall asleep.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope you enjoy them both- bro 
nice dried bud shots


he is quite hansum 
you might be right caus i see like 3 or 4 in vision from this pic -thats looks less then a week off for pluckin might be holdin "P" now
sum others got a while to go yet
lets see wher we are at this time next week and meke a decision 

that purp ch looks like razor wire

thanks
el rojo


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 28, 2011)

Awh yeah! Sweet danky kush. Looks fucking good dude, all my Kush is soooo fucking heavy. Lol, that's why I spent like 200 bucks on seeds the other week.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 28, 2011)

BC9 the red is all elite genetics gear one way or another i called odd to EG

rez and reserva privada both good genetics but cant measure up witthe old EG's


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> BC9 the red is all elite genetics gear one way or another i called odd to EG
> 
> rez and reserva privada both good genetics but cant measure up witthe old EG's


Makes sense, and makes me glad I have another chance to make some el rojo f'3s


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

How bout some Bubba at week 8


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 28, 2011)

I be willing to smoke that right now if it was dried and on my coffee table. Even though I been smoke free for 24 days! That plant is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 28, 2011)

BC9--cali con says bubba is a 8 week term what you say 8 1/2 or 9 
either way looks devine top of the top shelf 

more and more people going forward will not get to try any EG's
you got lucky


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> BC9--cali con says bubba is a 8 week term what you say 8 1/2 or 9
> either way looks devine top of the top shelf
> 
> more and more people going forward will not get to try any EG's
> you got lucky


 9 weeks for me usually. She has a huge increase in resin from week 8 to 9


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is the whole plant


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

And the Chemband.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 28, 2011)

bubba was a clone??? and did you pluck leaves?
she caliconn
reason i ask im doin a bub an need to learn all i can on her

that is sum root system on the chemband 
a tree above and a tree below wholy shit !!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> bubba was a clone??? and did you pluck leaves?
> she caliconn
> 
> that is sum root system on the chemband
> a tree above and a tree below wholy shit !!!!!!


Looks like one of the ZZ Top guys.....Very nice bro! I see side branching spreading outwards now. Are you going to clip some clones? 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 28, 2011)

one question to the experts what percentag of the finish product is getnetics 
(was in the genetic blueprint before you even touched the seed )
BC9 is a good gardener but isnt it easyer to be a good gardener wit good genetics to grow out 

ther is truly only 
1Luv forever


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 28, 2011)

you got a bigger bucket ????

maybe do that once a day if you have time
let roots get sum air 
ever tried a on of sicle mist-dry 
say 2 hour to 1 hour sumtin like dat


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 28, 2011)

I think genetics are important but aint shit with out gardening skills! You can have bomb ass genetics and if you cant grow its a waste, now if you can grow I think genetics makes a difference in the bud being top shelf or mid grade. Then again I am no expert and just giving my opinion. LOL Good question D I like to hear from the experts on this one too!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 28, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I think genetics are important but aint shit with out gardening skills! You can have bomb ass genetics and if you cant grow its a waste, now if you can grow I think genetics makes a difference in the bud being top shelf or mid grade. Then again I am no expert and just giving my opinion. LOL Good question D I like to hear from the experts on this one too!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> ...


I would agree with that yep mhmmmm.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you got a bigger bucket ????
> 
> maybe do that once a day if you have time
> let roots get sum air
> ...


The bucket has airstones in it so the roots are constantly getting aerated water. 

Gonna use a bigger bucket probably on some sort of recirculating system


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> bubba was a clone??? and did you pluck leaves?
> she caliconn
> reason i ask im doin a bub an need to learn all i can on her
> 
> ...


Yeah a clone of a clone when cali conn did thir bubba s1, my friend got a hold of some. 

Some leaves fell on their own, but she never was very leafy when I grew it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

And I agree if you arent a good grower, then no matter how many great genetics you get your product will be shittier than a good grower.


A good grower can make shitty genetics look nice, but good genetics doesnt increase growing skill.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 28, 2011)

bkb - who da fuk is da experts here its just an opinion question (more of an ego test) 

stay true


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 28, 2011)

a good grower can make good genetics good only 
a good grower can make gret genetics great

a bad grower can make good genetics ok 
and great genetics good

a great gardener can not take a seed from a bag of mid range mex brick weed and win no gold cups wit it 
it aint gona happen


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 28, 2011)

ima dinasour i do just dirt- i was just askin 
old skool
foshow just curious and explorin- i know nutin im the fisrt to tell you- but lookin to try- and not shut down- open

an i tend to stray away from inflated egos sum of the items our creator could have left outof our ingredients- like egos, hate, jealousy, envy, greed, prejeduce, and few i cant think of right at the moment

stay true


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 28, 2011)

i have plucked plants bald but top few at bud site 
and saw no difference i have seen sum plants yellow and drop big fans midway through flower 
and i think big leaves not needed after stretch is fininsh just for grow i think cnt prove it so just an opinion 
but i have tried before i spoke on it an would not speak on it any other way


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have no ego in this regard, i know its the genetics, i just make them look pretty.

In regards to the mexi brick weed, you would be shocked at what can come from one of those seeds


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 28, 2011)

I look at you guys as the experts, dont be so humble D and BC you guys are the EXPERTS....I am just a squirrel in this world tryin to find a bud.....LOL

Speaking of Old Skool....

[video=youtube;9dZW1C3neao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dZW1C3neao&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Silly Rabbit Trixs are for Kidz.......I CHILL....LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 28, 2011)

BKB i agree, i feel privilidged to have the ear of a great grower. much appreciated....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Decided to chop the bubba tonight, financial reasons and shit, got 142 grams wet weight, each "cola" weighs around 21 grams wet


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 29, 2011)

*NICE-*

bkb-walk down memory lane

BC9-buba bud shots -mouth watering


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 29, 2011)

> I have no ego in this regard, i know its the genetics, i just make them look pretty.
> 
> In regards to the mexi brick weed, you would be shocked at what can come from one of those seeds


yep thats one of the things i like about you 
maybe you right but would be low percentages 

is possible to take child from worst home 
worst upbringing and child turns out to be best kid in the world 

but ther is percentages 
posability and probability


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 29, 2011)

another one for you if you take a mediocore smoke plant with mediocore trichs amount and size 

put it under a uvb get more trichs and bigger tichs will smoke be better or will thc # from lab read the same ???

so question here is does more trichs translat to better smoke or is it predetermined in genetics ???

as jeaperdy music plays in the background


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I have no ego in this regard, i know its the genetics, i just make them look pretty.
> 
> In regards to the mexi brick weed, you would be shocked at what can come from one of those seeds


My first outdoor crop is a prime example of this  Oh yeah! My Mexican Chronic Monster kept us all lit for 420!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> another one for you if you take a mediocore smoke plant with mediocore trichs amount and size
> 
> put it under a uvb get more trichs and bigger tichs will smoke be better or will thc # from lab read the same ???
> 
> ...


 I don't know the answer to this one.

I would assume more trichs = more resin= more thc regardless. Maybe more potent smoke, but not necessarily better.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 29, 2011)

BTW chemband is at 28" now, im turning off the supplemental light sunday, so I assume the stretch will start then.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> BTW chemband is at 28" now, im turning off the supplemental light sunday, so I assume the stretch will start then.


Are you putting the screen up?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Are you putting the screen up?


not sure yet


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Looks like one of the ZZ Top guys.....Very nice bro! I see side branching spreading outwards now. Are you going to clip some clones?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


I have 9 cuttings i took last week, just waiting for them to root


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;n4n6bXpAQ3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4n6bXpAQ3I[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I don't know the answer to this one.
> 
> I would assume more trichs = more resin= more thc regardless. Maybe more potent smoke, but not necessarily better.


I would agree with that logic


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2011)

Chemband 11 weeks veg complete 1 Day flower complete


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2011)

I picked this up as a clone from Bajafox, she is now in a 3 gal geopot, gonna start flowering soon prolly


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 31, 2011)

bc99 that cali hash plant might be a good canidate for up here with the pm n cool weather tolerances. keep us posted on its tendences as its finished out.
oh by the way that chemband is awsome looking, just what ive grown to expect from you


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 31, 2011)

showin up correct dere boyee

girls look fine like high scool girls all dresed up for pics getin ready to go off to college 
no longer little girls anymore gona grow what full grown ladys have now 
get all their bumps in the right places 
an have droolin old men like me starin at ther ass-sets
lookin to tie them up in the basment and take advantage of them


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep. Tie em down, bend them over and feed them their nutrients is what I say.


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 1, 2011)

You should of put a pair of sneakers under your knees in your avi pic, you would look like a little person....Chemband looking nice bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 1, 2011)

I did a res change on the chemband yesterday, 4 gals. Came home and she was bone dry. Goddamn it. So i ghetto rigged a temp solution until I can get this thing figured out. 

I know its not the cleanest fix, but give me a break



And some nug shots for you too


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 1, 2011)

bc99 is that a single bucket overcurrent i see? pumping from res to bottom of bucket then overflowing back to res? hell thats a great fix. +respect for thinking outside the box...


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 1, 2011)

4tatude said:


> bc99 is that a single bucket overcurrent i see? pumping from res to bottom of bucket then overflowing back to res? hell thats a great fix. +respect for thinking outside the box...


I didnt know what to call it, but it was what i have been wanting to do for a while, but I am going to get a better container for the res, and bury it in the ground most likely. Right now she is running off of 15 gallons, i fed her with transition nutes today, Hydroponix Micro 15ml/gal Grow 10ml/gal Bloom 10ml/gal

Also am working on the restraints scrog type thing.

I barely have time to do shit these days...

gone at 6-7 in the morning, not back till 6 or 7 every night. This is gonna take some getting used to


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Acapulco Dream ( Acapulco Gold X ( Green Dream( Green Crack x Blue Dream))


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I didnt know what to call it, but it was what i have been wanting to do for a while, but I am going to get a better container for the res, and bury it in the ground most likely. Right now she is running off of 15 gallons, i fed her with transition nutes today, Hydroponix Micro 15ml/gal Grow 10ml/gal Bloom 10ml/gal
> 
> Also am working on the restraints scrog type thing.
> 
> ...



Ahahah! I love this idea, I've been thinking of the same shit for a while. I know this will help with the ppm, ph, and temp, but I wonder how much that plant can stretch out with it's roots confined to that space. It'll be an interesting experiment for sure! 

I feel you on the 12 or more hour days, it takes a lot to get used too... But just wait until they cut you back to part time if the economy bares it's fangs... that is A LOT harder to get used to after being a bawler for a while with a strict time schedule. It's important to feel important, and when you don't it's hard to do anything. But I still act like the shit in an interview so hopefully I'll be back to my awesome self soon. lol. It's tough getting a sweet gig in our industry when there is so much competition.


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks clean to me! Good shit bro!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## i<3 (Aug 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> View attachment 1716314View attachment 1716316
> Acapulco Dream ( Acapulco Gold X ( Green Dream( Green Crack x Blue Dream))


you made a mistake in your math you forgot an ending parenthesis B- XD
just pullin your leg
awesome grow ! im subbed even though it a bit late :S


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 2, 2011)

i<3 said:


> you made a mistake in your math you forgot an ending parenthesis B- XD
> just pullin your leg
> awesome grow ! im subbed even though it a bit late :S


 Lol, thanks, and its never too late as the thread is neverending


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 2, 2011)

I love how the trichs ripen in the cure


----------



## i<3 (Aug 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I love how the trichs ripen in the cure


4 words:

1. now
2. that
3. looks
4. awesome.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 3, 2011)

a fine chapter to the never ending story


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> a fine chapter to the never ending story


 Thanks my brudda


----------



## bajafox (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey man, did you cut me off? Lol, left you like 3 messages


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 3, 2011)

absolutly gorgous! not to take away from the main attraction ther but uh what did you use to take that shot?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Hey man, did you cut me off? Lol, left you like 3 messages


huh no!! i dont get messages around here, and been hella tired and busy lately to boot. how you been man??


----------



## bajafox (Aug 3, 2011)

Did you change your cell again? I got your missed call a few days ago and tried reaching you ever since, been busy as fuck myself and don't go online much anymore. I'm chopping everything but a Bubba by next week and gonn start 6 plants at once and probably flower in the veg tent too if I can get new lighting and manage my temps, should make for a fun October harvest, lol


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 4, 2011)

Bajaaaaaaaaaaa Whats up bro...Hope all is well. Seems everyone is busy with work these days...But hey thats a good kind of busy!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 4, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Did you change your cell again? I got your missed call a few days ago and tried reaching you ever since, been busy as fuck myself and don't go online much anymore. I'm chopping everything but a Bubba by next week and gonn start 6 plants at once and probably flower in the veg tent too if I can get new lighting and manage my temps, should make for a fun October harvest, lol


here in oregon we like to call october Croptober


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 5, 2011)

I just realized i havent put up any pics in a while...


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 6, 2011)

Funny how days fly by when you are employed....now get some pics up!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 6, 2011)

naw day dont fly when you being used da day drags 
day use your time and skills you use day money its a good trade 
its what life is all about use not mis-use or abuse 
sex you use her she use you all happy 
use is good 
when i slaved in manhatten eryting draged day bus in ,bus out lot of time away from home 
but it was where the jobs and the $$ was 
so it was where i was 

many a day i wished they could fly 
but they were caterpillers movin slow
had not changed to buterfly 

now i do nutin but jerk off all day and they fly 

Stay True


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Purple Cheese Nug Porn


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 6, 2011)

Smoke and Smell report on the dank ass P Cheez...Looks insane!!! I love the Fire Red Hairs!!! I will probably come over Monday after you get off work to chill for a bit!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 7, 2011)

very nice work 
dont look so threatning now 
before it looked like- stay away frm th plant 
now looks like -gimmiesum


whats the secrete to those great shots


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> very nice work
> dont look so threatning now
> before it looked like- stay away frm th plant
> now looks like -gimmiesum
> ...


My camera has a mode where it takes two shots in succession, one with flash, one without. I use that combined with the macro mode, and I get some decent shots 

Then I use Picasa image editor to crop the photo so i can zoom in on wherever I want.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

Everything under the 6


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

From my friend's thread




billcollector99 said:


> Grape #1 flower on 7-11
> 
> Height of her top
> 
> ...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 7, 2011)

hey bill just stoppin by again, i dont post much but love watchin your grow keep on keepin on!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dam nice shots bud.
Makes me want a new camera, My buddy just got a Nikon 3100 with the extra lens at costco for about $1000 
Thats way to much for me but I found it on amazon for half that. LINK


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

I really want a DSLR as well, maybe in october...

right now i use a fujifilm finepix 12.1 megapixel point and shoot


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 7, 2011)

12.1 no wonder i got a 7.1 canon nowonder
i wonder why they put the dot one on to it 
well you kickin azz wit it the cherry and whipcrem on the ice cream sunday 
great genetics great grow great shots it dont get any greater LoL
you slayin em my dude 

1Luv


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

Wax paper folded properly makes a great envelope for pollen i found out today.

I just made a mixtape cd i think one of yall wants to hear


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

So today i have been busy, collected pollen from my grape kush male, made him fuck the grape kush female, transplanted 7 chemband clones that rooted, and 1 skywalker that needs to veg out and be a mom. 

Also popped the following seeds

Acapulco Green Dream aka Another Good Day x 4 reg
Numbdawg x 4 reg
GH Super Lemon Haze x 1 fem
G-13 labs Pineapple Express x 1 Fem
White Widow Max x 1 fem (not sure on breeder)


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 7, 2011)

ive been busy too bc, altho not so much the enjoyable kind like you. i been laying paver stones on my new patio... im whipped...but the end result will be worth it. think ill take a nap after i clean up a bit


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 7, 2011)

quite busy wit your day off hugh bro


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> quite busy wit your day off hugh bro


Had a lotta stuff to do that I been slacking on.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

Chemband clones






Chemband peeking up

















Eye in the sky, lol. This is from 8ft up looking down







Pollinated chemband top in flower
















OG herojuana week 3


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 7, 2011)

Unleash the BEAST! Nice monster!


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 7, 2011)

Can I get some Grape Kush Sperm please????? Like to dust my Power Skunk!!! Hero look great bro!!! I forgot about it....

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a tendency to never weigh my harvests, but i got a little over an ounce off the purple cheese, almost an ounce off the bubba, and a half ounce off the red kush. Still have 3 acapulco golds left to chop in a few weeks.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 8, 2011)

NICE!!! i wouldnt mind being a mouse around your house... that cheese looks delish...


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I have a tendency to never weigh my harvests, but i got a little over an ounce off the purple cheese, almost an ounce off the bubba, and a half ounce off the red kush. Still have 3 acapulco golds left to chop in a few weeks.


Looking like about 5 ounces from that chem band lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 8, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Looking like about 5 ounces from that chem band lol.


more than that most likely. i would be disappointed with only 5 off her


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 8, 2011)

all i can say is work it bro 

you killinem 


1Luv


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I have a tendency to never weigh my harvests, but i got a little over an ounce off the purple cheese, almost an ounce off the bubba, and a half ounce off the red kush. Still have 3 acapulco golds left to chop in a few weeks.


 apg is awesome bro


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 9, 2011)

That Chemband is your baby! You're taking real good care of her too.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> more than that most likely. i would be disappointed with only 5 off her


Most likely considering she's huge already!


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 10, 2011)

If she was loaded down with flowers and was the exact same size as she is, I would say 5, but I am really hoping for 7 or more for BC99. Gotta love that hybrid vigor.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2011)

Went today and got my BT for the caterpillars, and some horticultural oil for everything else. Did an oil spray today, gonna wait a bit, and coat my ladies with a nice protective coating of BT.

Also got some porn for you guys in a bit.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2011)

Chopped an Acapulco Gold this past weekend, ( my helper anyway)


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## bekindbud (Aug 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


>


Thats pretty dope!!!! I actually looked at it a few times...way to be creative with your porn shots!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2011)

Acapulco Dream







Venom OG







Grape Kush F1







OG Herojuana







Pollinated Grape Kush F1
































Acapulco Gold Harvest








I changed the res for the chemband, got a heavy duty construction grade tub from Home Dept for 13 bucks, it is 27 gallon capacity. I rigged it up, miced up fresh nutes and let her rip. 25 Gals





































Acapulco still going


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 13, 2011)

everything looks very good bc, im intrigued by that venum og. is that from seed?
glad you got a res big enough to keep that chemband going for more than a day


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2011)

4tatude said:


> everything looks very good bc, im intrigued by that venum og. is that from seed?
> glad you got a res big enough to keep that chemband going for more than a day


Its a clone from BKB, im not sure where it originally came from, i believe he got it as a clone as well.

I was throwing out pics hoping someone would drop by, lol


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 13, 2011)

lol i just quit working on my patio n took a shower, having cramps in hands lol cant hardley type. so all the girls look great, you gona have ome huge yields on that chimbanh...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes I agree everything is looking real good that chemband is looking like it will be a heavy yield


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 13, 2011)

I might want one of those clones soon...please??? Chemband is a beast!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2011)

Lookin Good. i like the way the grape is structured, how tall is she?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin Good. i like the way the grape is structured, how tall is she?


The single cola grape is 32" and the topped one is about 36" from the top of the soil.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Acapulco Dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speed Bump


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 14, 2011)

Making another trip to homedepot today, the roots of the chemband have encompassed the 5 gal bucket, looks like a 5gal sandcastle of roots!! Gonna upgrade her to a 18gal rubbermaid roughneck and hope its big enough.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, the largest rootball I ever grew was the size of the waterfarm station. only about a foot square, got about 280 grams from her I think.
Shes gonna really produce for you. Dig that training. This will be good.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Making another trip to homedepot today, the roots of the chemband have encompassed the 5 gal bucket, looks like a 5gal sandcastle of roots!! Gonna upgrade her to a 18gal rubbermaid roughneck and hope its big enough.


I was wondering when that might happen lol. Hope its working out well for you.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 14, 2011)

I changed her main container today, actually only took less than 30 mins to drill the new holes, and transfer her from the 5 gal to her new 18 gal home. System is working exactly as before, just more space for her roots. Gonna retie her tomorrow night when I have time.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 15, 2011)

there ya go bc99, told ya you needed a 55 gal lmao. she is going to be huge!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice work bro, looks very healthy too!!!

Damn I want a clone!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh Jesus that is one hell of a DWC tree. Definitely the defining tree of your grow this season. I love that noding, freaking excellent outdoor plant.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 18, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Oh Jesus that is one hell of a DWC tree. Definitely the defining tree of your grow this season. I love that noding, freaking excellent outdoor plant.


Thanks man!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chemband Day 18


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 18, 2011)

Does she growl when you get too close? Just curious, wondering if you are metering your feedings now and what you are feeding the portly lady.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 18, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Does she growl when you get too close? Just curious, wondering if you are metering your feedings now and what you are feeding the portly lady.


Hose water, and bloom and micro from Hydroponics. She was on grow and micro from the same line. No thermometer, no meter, i know its wrong, but its working so i cant complain. My tap water has done pretty well for me in the past year and half, no point in changing shit now.


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 19, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Does she growl when you get too close? Just curious, wondering if you are metering your feedings now and what you are feeding the portly lady.


I cant wait till she gets a little older and starts "QWEEFing some stanky dank!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is a pic of the Barneys Farm Acapulco Gold from the attitude site:






Mine Day 59







The calyxes are starting to swell, and trich production doubled overnight


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 21, 2011)

bc99 those pics look like mirror images, great fn job bro...


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 22, 2011)

Very Nice. I have a Canon EOS Rebel T3 camera and I wanted to know what size of lens I would need to get so that I can get pics of calyxes like that?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2011)

grower834 said:


> You need 400w HID light i.e. electronic ballast and for pot size,follow rule of thumb is one gallon per foot of plant height.


What are you talking about??


----------



## bajafox (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so glad you didn't give up on that AG, I have one waiting for you. I had to "top" it because it was almost 3ft tall in my little veg pot, she desperately needs a transplant and some TLC, been neglecting her but she'd do great with a transplant and some nutrients

The RED Kushes are already ready for trasnplant into soil too, just 14 days after starting them. I'm gonna put them in soil this week and start another batch. I also have a BK98 that rooted today, glad I'm able to keep her around, I even thanked her and fist pumped when I saw the roots, lol


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> What are you talking about??


lmao i was wondering the same thing bc


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 22, 2011)

4tatude said:


> lmao i was wondering the same thing bc


hahah. That makes 3 of us


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 23, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Very Nice. I have a Canon EOS Rebel T3 camera and I wanted to know what size of lens I would need to get so that I can get pics of calyxes like that?


 I been considering a new camera so I looked into it. Here is the link to the users manual I found: 
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Owners-Manuals/Canon-EOS-Rebel-T3-1100D-Digital-SLR-Camera-Owners-Manual.pdf 
Seems there is not a micro setting on the camera and in order to get those shots you need a micro lens. 
Here is another link to lens online: http://lenshero.com/lenses/canon-t3-macro-lens 
I would go to a local place in case I wanted to return it and get the best deal on the cheapest one.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 23, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> I been considering a new camera so I looked into it. Here is the link to the users manual I found:
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Owners-Manuals/Canon-EOS-Rebel-T3-1100D-Digital-SLR-Camera-Owners-Manual.pdf
> Seems there is not a micro setting on the camera and in order to get those shots you need a micro lens.
> Here is another link to lens online: http://lenshero.com/lenses/canon-t3-macro-lensThanks for the help. I plan on buying it at the local store here because I don't wan to deal with having to ship it back and wait for a response or w/e.
> I would go to a local place in case I wanted to return it and get the best deal on the cheapest one.


Thanks for the link to the lenses. I already have the manual because I never throw any of them out. Thanks for the link to the lenses. I will be buying mine from a local store so that I don't have to wait to get it but if there's any problems I can just go back and return it right away.


----------



## Illumination (Aug 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> What are you talking about??


click his sig links...it will make it clear...


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 24, 2011)

Illumination said:


> click his sig links...it will make it clear...


 I see.... what a douche bag. Not even good spam.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry I am not around as much as I used to be. I think after the chemband comes down I am going to be taking a small break from growing. 

Veg has already been shut down, and I am gonna finish off what has been in flower.

It is getting too hard to care for the ladies and work and do all my other stuff at the same time.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Sorry I am not around as much as I used to be. I think after the chemband comes down I am going to be taking a small break from growing.
> 
> Veg has already been shut down, and I am gonna finish off what has been in flower.
> 
> It is getting too hard to care for the ladies and work and do all my other stuff at the same time.


time seems to be in short supply here lately for me too, know just how you feel.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;sMmUx6fMvE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMmUx6fMvE8[/video]

Chopped the last acapulco by the way. She came out decent, best of all of them so far, but not up to its full potential.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 24, 2011)

sweet nug ther bc, love the color n trics. whats the taste of that baby like?


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 24, 2011)

Sucks bro, but I've had to shut it down once or twice before.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2011)

4tatude said:


> sweet nug ther bc, love the color n trics. whats the taste of that baby like?


sweet and fruity, I cant really place it though.


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 25, 2011)

Sometimes it is good to take a little break.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 25, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Sometimes it is good to take a little break.


I hear ya, my plants have been neglected this summer that's for sure. No time to maintain them like I have in the winter. Probably going to chill next summer and have some more time to enjoy outdoors as opposed to maintaining my garden as much. 

One thing i will say, I LOVE SUPER SOIL! It makes the watering speedy and easy. The more I have in SS the easier it is and the more I can let the garden go.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 25, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I hear ya, my plants have been neglected this summer that's for sure. No time to maintain them like I have in the winter. Probably going to chill next summer and have some more time to enjoy outdoors as opposed to maintaining my garden as much.
> 
> One thing i will say, I LOVE SUPER SOIL! It makes the watering speedy and easy. The more I have in SS the easier it is and the more I can let the garden go.


Truth. Let us all take a minute to burn a bowl for Subcool's amazing Super Soil formula. Respkt


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 25, 2011)

page 330- cb looking good bro and yo ag lookin bettern attitudes 

pg 331- buddage lookin spectaculer and what is talk of quiting ,been thinking on going back to a low profile gardener

sounding like a diff man bro- do whats best for you and yours

i respect whatever decision you make


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> page 330- cb looking good bro and yo ag lookin bettern attitudes
> 
> pg 331- buddage lookin spectaculer and what is talk of quiting ,been thinking on going back to a low profile gardener
> 
> ...


Not really quitting, just taking a hiatus till I figure out how to cram everything back into my busy ass schedule 

I killed 12 more seedlings cause I wasnt here to check on them.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Not really quitting, just taking a hiatus till I figure out how to cram everything back into my busy ass schedule
> 
> I killed 12 more seedlings cause I wasnt here to check on them.


One of the best ways is to get some web cams or security cameras or some kind of camera(s) in there so that you can look at them with out having to go into your area to do the regular look and if you get a digital timer you could see about running a cable from your grow space to where the computer is so that you can adjust things or what ever. If you get the one with the remote you can do it with out having to touch the timer but also if you use soil moisture things you could use those to.

Don't forget that there are grows in Japan that are all ran by computer so that the person doesn't have to be there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2011)

Right which is why i will be taking a small break/shutdown to upgrade  Have my system set to my new routine than everything can run smoothly. I should have enough meds in november to last me quite a while anyhow.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Right which is why i will be taking a small break/shutdown to upgrade  Have my system set to my new routine than everything can run smoothly. I should have enough meds in november to last me quite a while anyhow.


Sounds good and good luck with your upgrade.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 26, 2011)

your a smart man you will come up wit something 
knock things down a notch as well just enough for needs


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 27, 2011)

I finally got over BC's home yesterday and that Chemband is a FUCKIN MONSTER!!!! I cant believe how large she is! Good work homey!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you all.

Just showing off some pics, everything is doing ok on this end...

Went to a huge grow expo this yesterday, had a blast met alot of cool new people and made some good connections. Tons of free samples from every company!!! In the works to get a 40 site Hydrocloner for free  and maybe a new style of grow box 


Chemband 4 weeks flower now starting week 5 tomorrow.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 28, 2011)

bc you gon have some phatt ass buds soon, great job bro!!! im worried about those branches overloading and breaking, whats your plan for supporting them? im loving that chemband...


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 28, 2011)

4tatude said:


> bc you gon have some phatt ass buds soon, great job bro!!! im worried about those branches overloading and breaking, whats your plan for supporting them? im loving that chemband...


They are pretty strong, i dont think any of them will break from the weight  they are like wooden dowels stiff and unbendable, lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey billcollector im alittle late to the party but can I just say your doin some great work over here man well done!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 28, 2011)

i love good structure on a plant, the sd i just finished held up till the last week or so then a few of the smaller branches did a gangster lean but no breaks. im doing a headband run now n i think they will need a lot of support from what i see, fast growth n long node spacing. neway best to have a plan just in case lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome dude. I wondered if I could do hydro outside and you proved it. Thanks!
I see your greenhouse is coming along, looks good man. I am just about ready to start some seedlings indoors for this winter.

Are you gonna grow out there this winter?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 28, 2011)

So I went a did a test yesterday. Wanted to see what was really going on with my H20 situation. 

Tap water PPM is 330. Kinda high I know, but It is what i got and now I know.

Water in the res after a fresh res change is at 1150 PPM with no sign of burn.
PH is right about 6.0. A little high so i might add some lemon juice to bring it down a bit.

Only thing I need to fix is the water temp which has been running higher than i would like.

I am gonna convert a mini fridge into a water chiller to manage water temps.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 28, 2011)

4tatude said:


> i love good structure on a plant, the sd i just finished held up till the last week or so then a few of the smaller branches did a gangster lean but no breaks. im doing a headband run now n i think they will need a lot of support from what i see, fast growth n long node spacing. neway best to have a plan just in case lol


I have to get a pic of the bottom 3 branches on this bitch. There is absolutely NO space between the nodes. NONE. lol. If you want a lady that grows super compact in veg, this one seems to do the trick


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 28, 2011)

Damn dude, that chemband is amazing, nice and frosty already? Lol can I put an order in?


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> So I went a did a test yesterday. Wanted to see what was really going on with my H20 situation.
> 
> Tap water PPM is 330. Kinda high I know, but It is what i got and now I know.
> 
> ...


bc you can just un screw the freezer unit on those mini fridges n suspend it in a 5 gallon bucket inside the fridge. use the same pump your using just pump it through the bucket via a coil of tubing wrapped around the cooling coil n it will cool the res right down. ive tested a prototype of it n it drops temp quick. the frodge has a thermostat setting thats damn good at the lowest setting,at least on mine. keeps the temps in low 70s high 60s outside in my side yard. i was testing on a 35 gallon tote n the ambient temp was in the low 80s. im watching this outside hydro you have going on very close. nothing like free light n unrestricted area to grow in. great stuff man. +rep


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 28, 2011)

Here is my OG herojuana in a 1 gallon geopot velcro design. She had been flowering for like 8 weeks i think.


----------



## Shadow15x (Aug 29, 2011)

*drools*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 29, 2011)

Thats some nice cola bro how long she got now??

*




*


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thats some nice cola bro how long she got now??
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I think she's either hanging or in someone's pipe right now


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 29, 2011)

I would let her continue to flower for at least 2 more weeks, but thats me.

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2011)

I just ran flushing solution through her yesterday, gonna give her plain water for a dew days at least, then run another dose of flush through her. Then plain water for a couple days, and then chop her. 1-2 weeks give or take a few days.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks quality bro, what flush do you use if you dont mined me askin?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

Looking dank as usual BC 

So the velcro pot design,,, you can pretty much undo the sides of the container? Sounds pretty sweet


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn, that is a lot of nug for a 1 gal container. I think I'm going to stick my bro's plants in some and use his first grow as my guinea pig for it, hahaha.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Looks quality bro, what flush do you use if you dont mined me askin?


Hydroponix/X-nutrients its the same company "Flushing Solution is designed to flush away fertilizer salts and residues that accumulate in a plants stems, leaves, flowers and buds. Your crops will be healthier and cleaner."


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Looking dank as usual BC
> 
> So the velcro pot design,,, you can pretty much undo the sides of the container? Sounds pretty sweet


Yeah it makes it easier when it comes time for transplant, you just undo the velcro and the container comes off alot easier.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 30, 2011)

Trich shots on the hero, cloudy with a few amber


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 30, 2011)

4tatude said:


> nicework bill
> all the pics are the bomb, i love your camera skills. i want to learn more photography.
> oh! n the power n sour look sooo tasty...


About learning more... hell i have never took a class, i just point and shoot at whatever looks good to me, then crop my images to my fitting. You would be amazed at the detail of pics you can get from a standard point n shoot.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 1, 2011)

bill yo velcro seam goes across the bottom as well or just down the side of pot 

looking great as always bill even wit no time you slayin em 

where you get your clones they have east coast sour diesel


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 5, 2011)

Day 44


I like my calyxes like my chips "Stacked"













Can we say Frosty!!!







Lower Buds


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 5, 2011)

damn bc now thats a donky dick lol, GREAT JOB there frosty


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 5, 2011)

ROFL, I'm digging the potato chip quote. I'm pissed at you bro, it's not fair that you can grow such big plants in 1 gal pots and I can't! No fair, no fair!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 6, 2011)

niiiiiiiiiiiice

did a nice job wit dat bro 
looks good all cola no plant 
LOL

1Luv


----------



## Refusedpanda (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice looking grow man. I'm back in a legal state and back at growing again. I hope my welcome back grow, lol, looks as bomb as yours.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 6, 2011)

Cali Hash Plant Day 44


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 8, 2011)

15 days left they doing the gangster lean, you going to have to support or are they strong enough to finish? looks great!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 9, 2011)

4tatude said:


> 15 days left they doing the gangster lean, you going to have to support or are they strong enough to finish? looks great!!!


Gonna have to put some stakes in it to keep her up i think


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 9, 2011)

bc howd you fare with the power outage? i was wondering f you have a generator for emergencies like that. i bought a small honda a few yrs back when we had the rolling blackouts. we still get outages from time to time but it has come in handy. i can just see you out there with a hand pump keeping that chemband monster breathing lol i know i would...


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2011)

4tatude said:


> bc howd you fare with the power outage? i was wondering f you have a generator for emergencies like that. i bought a small honda a few yrs back when we had the rolling blackouts. we still get outages from time to time but it has come in handy. i can just see you out there with a hand pump keeping that chemband monster breathing lol i know i would...


 Had to do a massive operation yesterday to save her, transplanted her into a 20Gallon pot with a Coco mix, kinda like I did with the Acapulco a little while back. The outside hydro was becoming too much of a PITA due to the fact that I was never home, and the 12 hours without power was the kicker.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Had to do a massive operation yesterday to save her, transplanted her into a 20Gallon pot with a Coco mix, kinda like I did with the Acapulco a little while back. The outside hydro was becoming too much of a PITA due to the fact that I was never home, and the 12 hours without power was the kicker.


Nice work Bill, hope she doesn't miss a beat. You put a lot of time and showed a lot of patience with that monster!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey bc that grape looks tastey as mate nice job on that......................whats the smell like on that cali hash? a real beauty aswell!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey bc that grape looks tastey as mate nice job on that......................whats the smell like on that cali hash? a real beauty aswell!


The Cali hash has a finky smell to it, slightly sour smelling, with a little bit of pinesol kush smell, with something else a little off putting.

The grape smells sweet and tropical with a slight hint of kush pinesol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2011)

Ummm that grape kush sounds delicous mate!....................is it the 1st time youve grown it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ummm that grape kush sounds delicous mate!....................is it the 1st time youve grown it?


Sorta, she is part of a group of F1's that I ran, she has a sister that was crossed with a nice healthy F1 male that I should be having quite a few F2's to spread around.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2011)

It is a cross of DJ Shorts Grape Krush that was pollinated with a Red Kush Male.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2011)

Cool got some on the way, is she a good yielder the pheono you got and whats the high like mate?
Im a total newb with all the f1 f2 talk just startin to get the jist of it now lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cool got some on the way, is she a good yielder the pheono you got and whats the high like mate?
> Im a total newb with all the f1 f2 talk just startin to get the jist of it now lol


Wont know till this one is finished, I would say her yield is above average, she goes through a monster stretch the first few weeks of flower and as you can see she is packed full of bud. Still has about 2 weeks left and I had to stake up her main branches to keep them from falling over.


F1 generation is first filial generation. Meaning the first cross of two different strains.

Taking a male and female from that resulting cross, and crossing them again makes your 2nd filial generation, or F2's.

Im trying to refine the pheno selection so that it has the knockout punch of the red, which I already found, and the more sativa high of the grape kush. 

Based on calyx formation, trich size and growth structure I am pretty sure that this is a Sativa Dom plant which is what I want.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for that bill helps alot......and good luck with them phenos you got hope the cross turns out just how you want it mate!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2011)

Cali Hash is getting chopped today.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 10, 2011)

good pic i can see the amber in there

yep that would make a good hash plant

it looks good


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> good pic i can see the amber in there
> 
> yep that would make a good hash plant
> 
> it looks good


 I know some folks like more amber, but i am content with about 20%. Not too much as I feel it loses more potency the more amber it turns.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 10, 2011)

bc hows that monster making the transition?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2011)

4tatude said:


> bc hows that monster making the transition?


She looks the same as yesterday, gave her a feeding today, so we shall see how she looks in the morning. I have a feeling she will do fine and have an explosion in growth now that she is in a more comfortable position.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I know some folks like more amber, but i am content with about 20%. Not too much as I feel it loses more potency the more amber it turns.


I'm with you on that, cloudy with a touch of amber is good for me. I don't care for more amber, I don't want to lay on the couch when I get stoned I want to do something enjoyable in one helluva good mood!


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 11, 2011)

im with yall on the touch of amber, the test branch i cut about 2 weeks from harvest on the SD is much more to my liking than the final harvest.the final cut is still not a couch lock but is too much for me as a day time do things smoke, but the test branch is a really nice smoke that allows completion of direction without having to sit and think it out lmao im kinda rambling but i think you follow my drift.... peace


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;h8LXiHg-rBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8LXiHg-rBc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 17, 2011)

i would definitely hold on to the grape kush. with that short flowering time and frosty buds, do you have any males?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i would definitely hold on to the grape kush. with that short flowering time and frosty buds, do you have any males?


I had one that i used to make some f2's gonna have to drop some more f'1s if i want another male though. Still have about 60 f1's left.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 18, 2011)

sending good Karma hopein all is good for you and yours 

this fine sunday on his day 


1Luv


.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 21, 2011)

Grape Kush is getting the chop tonight


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice brother!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 22, 2011)

bill that looks good the gk- is that the one that was in the one gal -i dont member

what you got a gurage band going on or what 
what kind of music you play i see base in first pic on right cant make out the other neck


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> bill that looks good the gk- is that the one that was in the one gal -i dont member
> 
> what you got a gurage band going on or what
> what kind of music you play i see base in first pic on right cant make out the other neck


 The father and brother in law play guitar and drums respectively, i dont play any instrument...

That GK was in a 3 gallon geopot, and it didnt get pollinated, the 1 in the 1 gallon was pollinated and came down already too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2011)

Whats the lineage on the Grape Kush again ? Looks real similar to one of my crosses.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whats the lineage on the Grape Kush again ? Looks real similar to one of my crosses.


grape krush fem x red kush male (whitexogxlem chem)


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;RQyunn9YJl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQyunn9YJl8&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> grape krush fem x red kush male (whitexogxlem chem)


lol, no wonder. i have a blue cheese pollinated with the same pollen now too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, no wonder. i have a blue cheese pollinated with the same pollen now too.


 yep i just germed some of the other crosses i made with the same male and the Northern Skunk from Bekindbud


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2011)

i wonder how similar we are with these. i have made it up to f3's with the Og x Lemon chem , i also have it crossed to a corleone kush & powerkush.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i wonder how similar we are with these. i am up to f3's with the Og x Lemon chem, i also have it crossed to a corleone kush & powerkush.


Thats whats up, probably not too far off, i think i just added to the pheno selection if anything, although the f1's are coming out with some way different smells than either of their parents had.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2011)

Grape kush anyone?


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 25, 2011)

looks like you just pulled that out of the freezer after spraying it a couple times n putting it back!!!! pucking nice piled up trikes man... nice job, well done bro!!!


----------



## ShaggyGT (Sep 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Grape Kush is getting the chop tonight


 
Well done dude!!! She looks amazing. Definitely a killer strain. Definitely looking forward to a smoked report on it.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 26, 2011)

Damn damn damn damn! You didn't happen to keep any cuts of that did you? 

Dude, from the look of that photo, Grape Kush seems to be your frostiest nugs yet. Those trichomes are perfect.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi bill after seein your grape kush bro I think im gunna pop 1 for myself 1st yours is amazin.
Im after a male tho, how would you look for the high trich characturistics(sp) in a male?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 26, 2011)

showin up nice there bill very nice macro
did a good job on that 
seems to be a very favorable cross 

what she smellin like grape or pine


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> showin up nice there bill very nice macro
> did a good job on that
> seems to be a very favorable cross
> 
> what she smellin like grape or pine


initial smell is sweet and fruity, but underneath is a slight kush smell reminiscent of its heritage


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 26, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi bill after seein your grape kush bro I think im gunna pop 1 for myself 1st yours is amazin.
> Im after a male tho, how would you look for the high trich characturistics(sp) in a male?


usually when i pick males u gi of smell(especially if its veg funkin it up), structure, and yield(even if i dont flower it all the way i go by how much it has packed on at that point.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Grape kush anyone?


 Hell yeah!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 27, 2011)

> how would you look for the high trich characturistics(sp) in a male?


you wont get input on trichs from male will get 
other input on genetics such as strenth of plant in smell i press thumb and for finger on main stem not to tight and slide up and down then check for smell on fingers
look at structure of plant its color leaves the dedication to its genetics how full it is of balls 

important to start out wit strongest male plant you can get 
and it will contribute to offspring being loaded wit trichs 
no visual a male plant has that say im gona give you babies wit lots of trichs


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 27, 2011)

lots in the elite gentics genetcs that a lot of others can not contribute 
not to many has its base its foundation 
the genetic chain is weak and puny in comparison 
agree or not it is all about genetics 
and if you dont agree you have to agree wit this 
1/3 genetics 
1/3 setup and nutes bulbs and the likes 
1/3 the gardener 

most will except the later not the first 
that its all about genetics most have an ego that says no i did it 
ok only cause i dont like to argue 

i been chasin genetics since day one 

i want a pack of 

sour di 
a c99
bubba 

before the end of the year 
im not buyin no mor afta this year will trade dats it


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> lots in the elite gentics genetcs that a lot of others can not contribute
> not to many has its base its foundation
> the genetic chain is weak and puny in comparison
> agree or not it is all about genetics
> ...


dont you already have the bubba and the sourd?

And thanks for giving me that jump start on the gene game


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 27, 2011)

had two bub seeds from wb i wana get a pack i think im gona go to dr gr thum for original s1's for sour d 
undecided on rest was waitin on cali conn for bubba but getin tired of waitin 
im thinkin on getin sum silver spray to go fem seeds from the s1's
but firts of the year no more buyin just growin got hundreds of beans now

but no -no straight bubbas one more seed from a gift 
no straight sour d 

i plan to take good care of you and wb wit trades thats more like gifts 
an prolly keepin a lower profile afta the new year 
the run was fun but about over for me 
about to drop out of sight again 
2012 ill be a thing of the past 
hopefully youll be thriving


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> 2012 ill be a thing of the past
> hopefully youll be thriving


 As long as you are in someones memory, being a thing of the past is not possible. And dont think im gonna just let you fade to black


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2011)

Roots hitting the Res


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2011)

Cougar Kush F1's 1 week old


























Same ones Cougar Kush F1 but in a mini dwc for 2 weeks before getting flowered.
Getting 1.1 ml.gal Roots Excellurator and water.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 28, 2011)

How long are you going to veg for? Looking good!


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The father and brother in law play guitar and drums respectively, i dont play any instrument...
> 
> That GK was in a 3 gallon geopot, and it didnt get pollinated, the 1 in the 1 gallon was pollinated and came down already too


those DIY pots are great! have you seen the ones with the velcro seam for easier transplanting? I may experiment with them next. Thanks for sharing those! worth every penny!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 30, 2011)

i never tried anything but soil 
im a dinosour you make it all look easy bill 
yo roots always so white i see others an thers are like baige to brown


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 1, 2011)

cougars


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> cougars


Those look good Bill, they look like they're stretching a bit though. Kinda light are you using for this one?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Chemband is getting her final swell on, man she is packing on weight fast right now!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> cougars


 Cougars 10/6


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Those look good Bill, they look like they're stretching a bit though. Kinda light are you using for this one?


They are under a mixture of cfls, the initial stretch is from when they were in the humidome, but they usually stop by now, which they have. That extra stem usually gets buried when i transplant anyway.

I took the front right corner cougar, and transplanted her into a 2gal smartpot, with a mixture of straight coco and hydroton


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 9, 2011)

WWShadow said:


> those DIY pots are great! have you seen the ones with the velcro seam for easier transplanting? I may experiment with them next. Thanks for sharing those! worth every penny!


Yeah the geopots with the velcro are whats up, super easy to transplant with those. Also the walls of the container seem more rigid, they are using a stiffer material now as well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah the geopots with the velcro are whats up, super easy to transplant with those. Also the walls of the container seem more rigid, they are using a stiffer material now as well.


I had a 1 gallon i got as a sample before they were released, flowered a hero in it straight from clone, and yielded almost an ounce.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> How long are you going to veg for? Looking good!


not sure yet, probably gonna flower some with 1 month veg, and let the rest keep going. I'm looking for two things. A momma, and a daddy 

Hopefully i can find a mom/dad pair from the NS pheno AND the RK pheno so i can work with both


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 12, 2011)

gluck on the quest


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> gluck on the quest


Thanks, i got the phenos identified already, so now its a matter of seeing who shows balls and pistils


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 12, 2011)

i got balls enough to grow them sumbriskets


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 13, 2011)

Got fired today... due to Anger issues apparently. Fuckit collections isnt my line of work anymore, turns out I have a heart!


----------



## Illumination (Oct 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Got fired today... due to Anger issues apparently. Fuckit collections isnt my line of work anymore, turns out I have a heart!


Thats ok bro....up your plant count to 99 and supply the dispensaries whose grows were over 99 that the feds are now seizing....gonna create a great market for small growers...and they wont come after you as there isn't enough that they can seize when under 100 plants...but remember that means any kinda plant ...even cuttings...

Namaste'


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 13, 2011)

agree with lumi bc, there is a hole in the market. opportunity knocks my friend...


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 13, 2011)

4tatude said:


> agree with lumi bc, there is a hole in the market. opportunity knocks my friend...


If I had a grow space that wasnt where i live, I think i would do that, but not in my current living situation.

My dream job would be building/designing growrooms and setups for people, just dont know how I would even start...


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 13, 2011)

BTW glad to see you around Lumi, actually kinda made my evening just that much better 

Edit: Love squidbillies too, that show cracks me up! Not as much as ATHF though


----------



## Illumination (Oct 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> BTW glad to see you around Lumi, actually kinda made my evening just that much better
> 
> Edit: Love squidbillies too, that show cracks me up! Not as much as ATHF though



MEATWAD AND CARL RULE!!!

But I love motherfucking Early dude...fave animation...will have to see how good the NEW BEAVIS AND BUTTHEAD!!! AM fucking elated that they are coming out with new ones!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 13, 2011)

Illumination said:


> MEATWAD AND CARL RULE!!!
> 
> But I love motherfucking Early dude...fave animation...will have to see how good the NEW BEAVIS AND BUTTHEAD!!! AM fucking elated that they are coming out with new ones!!!!


 Thatll def be something i wanna check out!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2011)

i dont know if beavis and butthead can hang wit the new shows. but shit king of the hill did, and weren't the from beavis n butthead?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 14, 2011)

when they throw you out on yo ass dust yo pants off an move on 



> Got fired today... due to Anger issues apparently. Fuckit collections isnt my line of work anymore, turns out I have a heart!


 
you there long enough to collect ??


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Barely 2 1/2 months.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 14, 2011)

im sorry to hear of the let go if that is really what you wanted 
that shit takes a certain kinda person i dont think i could do that kind of work 
gota be sumbody never been down and out before takes a certain kinda heart ot lack of a heart 
somebody good at that would have to be carved from stone or ice


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> im sorry to hear of the let go if that is really what you wanted
> that shit takes a certain kinda person i dont think i could do that kind of work
> gota be sumbody never been down and out before takes a certain kinda heart ot lack of a heart
> somebody good at that would have to be carved from stone or ice


Few years ago before my son was born, I think I was that person, angry and heartless, and i didnt care about peoples stories/situations. Now its different, I care alot, and working for a company that tries to take money from people that are obviouly struggling just isnt my calling anymore. On the bright side, I have more time with the ladies now


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Pre-98 Bubba Kush


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Oct 14, 2011)

cool! she's lankey


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> cool! she's lankey


 Yeah thats just how she grows, i will start tying her down soon though.

This is how she will turn out


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful PK . Sorry about your job. hope things pick up for you,


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Beautiful PK . Sorry about your job. hope things pick up for you,


Thanks G, yeah they said if i wanted to i could come back when i took care of my anger issues, but TBH I dont know if I want to go back.

and the purple lady was my pre98 bubba fromlast winter, im hoping she turns out the same this winter!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Cougar Kush ( Northern Skunk leaning pheno)












Here she was a week ago


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2011)

Ohh ok, im sure if u dont go back something will come thru. Were the buds purple ? and atleast you dont have to rush to get shit down. your outdoor season is year round right?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2011)

damn she shot up something nice, dont look like she wants to slow down either.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ohh ok, im sure if u dont go back something will come thru. Were the buds purple ? and atleast you dont have to rush to get shit down. your outdoor season is year round right?


 Yeah they were Purple and green with bright orange hairs when dried and cured


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn she shot up something nice, dont look like she wants to slow down either.


Yeah they are all growing quick, but this one is my favorite which is why she is getting special treatment


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Got fired today... due to Anger issues apparently. Fuckit collections isnt my line of work anymore, turns out I have a heart!


Good for you. I know its tough times and all but a job is still just a job. If it makes you angry to preform your tasks then it just isn't worth it, no job is worth your sanity.
Yeah, one thing in life you can bank on is change. For the good or the bad that's up to you but things just don't stay the same. Good luck to ya man.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 14, 2011)

that purple bubba must have had sum cold weather i luve the bubba taste and smell
how long did that purple one go for 
wicked the way bubba clones grow 
member i asked if you plucked leaves from one -now i see 


dem cougers lookin broad an bold 
very sturdy stock

what does mix of coco and da pellets do for you


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> that purple bubba must have had sum cold weather i luve the bubba taste and smell
> how long did that purple one go for
> wicked the way bubba clones grow
> member i asked if you plucked leaves from one -now i see
> ...


Night temps last winter got down to the low 40's so yeah she def had some cold weather. I think she flowered for about 9 weeks. Thats usually her time frame.

Trying that out for the first time actually, i didnt have any perlite, but lots of hydroton, so i just substituted the hydroton for perlite. I guess we shall see how it turns out huh


----------



## machnak (Oct 14, 2011)

Man I have some catching up to do! I'll be back soon! Season is coming for me to kill the AC and get my lights on!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi bill you stuffs lookin tight mate!!.......................my Grape kush is comin on nice mate got a pic of it tonight ok to chuck it here tomoz?........


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi bill you stuffs lookin tight mate!!.......................my Grape kush is comin on nice mate got a pic of it tonight ok to chuck it here tomoz?........


of course, id love to see it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> of course, id love to see it


Thanks ill do it tomoz bro!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

BKB was by the pad today, we came to a consensus that the Chemband smells JUST like OG Kush. Glad I got the stank pegged  Should have a few buds dry enough to do an early smoke report if anyone is interested


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;3pAO3_guHc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pAO3_guHc4[/video]


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> BKB was by the pad today, we came to a consensus that the Chemband smells JUST like OG Kush. Glad I got the stank pegged  Should have a few buds dry enough to do an early smoke report if anyone is interested


 im interested for sure n tell bkb to kiss my arse lol jk


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;5aWngKdmCfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aWngKdmCfs[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

more cougars

my house is just full of pussy right now 























And a Acapulco Gold Im gonna save and turn in to another Mom


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

WTF is up with that morphidite sob in the 4 pack? looks more like a tomato lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

4tatude said:


> WTF is up with that morphidite sob in the 4 pack? looks more like a tomato lol


Yeah a really nice cut of a little yellow tomato that taste oh so sweet  Im planning on running it in a 5 gal dwc so I can have POUNDS AND POUNDS of tomatos, lol


----------



## machnak (Oct 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah a really nice cut of a little yellow tomato that taste oh so sweet  Im planning on running it in a 5 gal dwc so I can have POUNDS AND POUNDS of tomatos, lol


Man I LOVE tomatoes!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 15, 2011)

Yo the nute mix was 6.8pH and 1130 ppm.....They are all perking up!!! I been doing 5.5-5.8pH and 500-800ppms


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Yo the nute mix was 6.8pH and 1130 ppm.....They are all perking up!!! I been doing 5.5-5.8pH and 500-800ppms


Crazy so i guess my meter is off huh, cause i was reading 1250. Glad to hear they are liking those nutes. I got extra if you need/want. 
I topped a cougar today, he/she was on node 7, on day 22. Topped at the 2nd node for four mains, gonna clone the top and sex it as soon as it roots.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Crazy so i guess my meter is off huh, cause i was reading 1250. Glad to hear they are liking those nutes. I got extra if you need/want.
> I topped a cougar today, he/she was on node 7, on day 22. Topped at the 2nd node for four mains, gonna clone the top and sex it as soon as it roots.


 Can you put some pics up on my thread PLEASE. Especially the cougar and the bubba


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2011)

machnak said:


> Man I LOVE tomatoes!


Same here, actually my winter veggie garden is doing awesome thanks to the wifey


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 16, 2011)

here ya go bc, salsa time at the house this evening, we are swamped with tomatoes


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi bill.......................Grape kush day 12 he/she


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi bill.......................Grape kush day 12 he/she


Looks familiar


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Pukka how long you gonna veg that one for? Beware they like to stretch like mad in flower.!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Looks familiar


Looks bang like the 1 on the right mate 



billcollector99 said:


> Pukka how long you gonna veg that one for? Beware they like to stretch like mad in flower.!!!


Not sure mate, once ive sexed it if its female ill take cuts and flower it should be some space by then if its a male ill put it in the flower room for abit then off to the drybox/male quarters lol
Ive been runnin my dehumidifier at night in the flower room keeps temps up to 23-24c at night and im 27-28c day time at the min, ive been readin, a little about keepin the night and day temp difference close to control strech gunna see how it pans out....thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 16, 2011)

looking might healthy pukka, nice job!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Looks bang like the 1 on the right mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is definitely a candidate for bushmaster i think


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZEI2bdiYK78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEI2bdiYK78[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> She is definitely a candidate for bushmaster i think


Thanks for the advise ill look into it mate.



4tatude said:


> looking might healthy pukka, nice job!!!


Cheers bro!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 16, 2011)

WOW what a coincidence 








Originally Posted by *PUKKA BUD*
Hi bill.......................Grape kush day 12 he/she








Looks familiar


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 16, 2011)

both lookin good


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Cougars are getting transplanted today, the were put into the 1 gal plastic containers like 10 days ago, and they are already ready for the move. Roots are white and super healthy!!  Uppotting to 3 gallon geopots.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Crazy so i guess my meter is off huh, cause i was reading 1250. Glad to hear they are liking those nutes. I got extra if you need/want.
> I topped a cougar today, he/she was on node 7, on day 22. Topped at the 2nd node for four mains, gonna clone the top and sex it as soon as it roots.


Who knows, maybe mine is off. They are loving it though....I smoked a little nug of your Chemband and it is beautiful!!!!


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 16, 2011)

keep up the good work


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Cougar Kush Transplant


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;WgY4XlmEVZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgY4XlmEVZA[/video]


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 16, 2011)

Damn Bill you got one long thread bro. Just thought I'd pop my head in and hey. 

Peace.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Damn Bill you got one long thread bro. Just thought I'd pop my head in and hey.
> 
> Peace.


Never had the urge to start a new journal since I run perpetual ya know. Plus it makes it easier for me to keep track of shit.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Cougar Kush Transplant


Ill be keepin a eye on this 1 bill got a few myself


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 16, 2011)

I hear ya man. I have no intentions of starting a new one either. Hence the name never ending journey. 

Peace.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> I hear ya man. I have no intentions of starting a new one either. Hence the name never ending journey.
> 
> Peace.


Lol i thought the neverending journey was the search for the ultimate strain  Ya know, the Holy Grail of Pot! Like it exists... lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 16, 2011)

Roots are always gorgeous, what's your secret? Rhizotonic? Cannazym? Baby iguana pewp? lol please share.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Roots are always gorgeous, what's your secret? Rhizotonic? Cannazym? Baby iguana pewp? lol please share.









Think rhizotonic on steroids 

And this is a link to the nutes I am using as well

X-Nutrients - Formerly known as "Hydroponix"


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## medicalmaryjane (Oct 16, 2011)

i am jealous!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 16, 2011)

Pricey stuff! What is the recommended application per gallon and how frequent?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Pricey stuff! What is the recommended application per gallon and how frequent?


Like 1.2 ml /gallon. I use in the beginning only, because it is so expensive. Actually the only reason I use it at all is because I got hooked up with some samples.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Like 1.2 ml /gallon. I use in the beginning only, because it is so expensive. Actually the only reason I use it at all is because I got hooked up with some samples.


That's not bad at all then. Yeah probably only necessary for seedlings/cuttings and when transplanting which is infrequently. Either way, they look nice.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> That's not bad at all then. Yeah probably only necessary for seedlings/cuttings and when transplanting which is infrequently. Either way, they look nice.


Thank you!! I am really liking coco too right now, so much easier for my back!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 16, 2011)

I thought that looked like coco. Where do they like the PH, around 6.0?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I thought that looked like coco. Where do they like the PH, around 6.0?


i think thats where its supposed to be. Apparently I have been running 6.8.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 16, 2011)

More Chemband.....


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> More Chemband.....
> 
> View attachment 1841179


Multiply that number by 20 and thats what i got in jars so far


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 16, 2011)

Damn and you only gave me 4.3????? LOL good shit!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Damn and you only gave me 4.3????? LOL good shit!


you ever squirt salt water up your nose to get rid of a sinus infection? Man that shit fuckin BURNS!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> you ever squirt salt water up your nose to get rid of a sinus infection? Man that shit fuckin BURNS!!!!


I cant believe you just asked me that when I am always by your house drowning myself with Afrin.....LOL


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I cant believe you just asked me that when I am always by your house drowning myself with Afrin.....LOL


I think i over did it with the salt tonight.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 17, 2011)

4tatude said:


> here ya go bc, salsa time at the house this evening, we are swamped with tomatoes
> 
> View attachment 1839197


You wanna jar me up a quart of that


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Oct 17, 2011)

i use a neti pot. it helps but nasonex helps more.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2011)

i use afrin. seems to work good for me. i heard it is addictive though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i use afrin. seems to work good for me. i heard it is addictive though.


hella addictive, thats why they call it Crackrin around here. lol


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Oct 17, 2011)

i think afrin makes the situation worse in the long run. seems no one can breathe well through their nose. i use nasonex, nasalcort and patanase and the neti pot LOL. that's a lot of nose spray. i only use the nasacort if i run out of nasonex... my dr said i have a deviated septum but i am not going to have surgery over it so i am stuck spraying. actually i didn't spray today and i am fine. some days it's bad and other days i am fine. it must be allergy related.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 17, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i think afrin makes the situation worse in the long run. seems no one can breathe well through their nose. i use nasonex, nasalcort and patanase and the neti pot LOL. that's a lot of nose spray. i only use the nasacort if i run out of nasonex... my dr said i have a deviated septum but i am not going to have surgery over it so i am stuck spraying. actually i didn't spray today and i am fine. some days it's bad and other days i am fine. it must be allergy related.


I heard that alot of people that normally dont have allergies are having a real hard time right now too. Must be something in the air!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 17, 2011)

i was out surfing and the next day was completely plugged up. hope all is well BC, looks like the new creations are coming along nicely.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i was out surfing and the next day was completely plugged up. hope all is well BC, looks like the new creations are coming along nicely.


Thanks LG glad to see you around


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 17, 2011)

how did that outdoor hydro beast turn out?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> how did that outdoor hydro beast turn out?


Pretty well, still trimming and jarring her up atm.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ah, I'm just in time. I been wondering what she is gonna do for you. Looks like about 5 oz's there and still trimming.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 17, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Ah, I'm just in time. I been wondering what she is gonna do for you. Looks like about 5 oz's there and still trimming.


Hey cruze, man this weekend has been fucked. Im hoping I get over this Sinus infection fast so i can leave the house, I got people waiting on me now  lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 17, 2011)

Got a visit from the seed fairy today 








I feel like a child who just won a shopping spree at Toys r us 

Elated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 17, 2011)

Christmas in october!!!!!!! Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 17, 2011)

fuck i need to meet your seed fairy haha. hows the close ups look for the chemband? wasnt crackerjack one of FDDs creations?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> fuck i need to meet your seed fairy haha. hows the close ups look for the chemband? wasnt crackerjack one of FDDs creations?


Close ups are amazing, I just dont have a camera that will do them justice anymore. 

As far as Crackerjack, I dunno. Could be...


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 17, 2011)

Damn dude wtf are you going to do with all of those LOL. Looks like fun! Seeds get me all warm and fuzzy too!


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 17, 2011)

Damn Bill gotta love the seed fairy. Now could ya send em on over my way.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 18, 2011)

damn bill, im down to my last 4 or 5 strains and here you got with a shitload of seeds. props bruh


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh hey Santa!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 18, 2011)

Which ones will you start 1st or you just going to wait?


----------



## Illumination (Oct 18, 2011)

'Sup my lil friend? Missed ya

Namaste'


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn so many to choose from. Im looking for something to replace the AG, and for some reason the Thai Super Skunk is calling my name. Methinks I shall pop some of those soon as i have space in the veg box  Regardless of sex, these beans will most likely get crossed, so that someday I too can share the love


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 19, 2011)

Ag is mostly sativa right? so i guess id go with what gives you the most sativa effect right?
maybe you could veg em up in lil pots clone em flower the clones and test em out. in the meantime the donor plants get huge.  just a though


----------



## machnak (Oct 19, 2011)

Gotta love using males and females, no waste or disappointment....let alone waste of nutrients! How ya been Tryna?

Bill, correct me if I'm wrong but did you or Baja grow out Querkle? Or I am just high?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 19, 2011)

machnak said:


> Gotta love using males and females, no waste or disappointment....let alone waste of nutrients! How ya been Tryna?
> 
> Bill, correct me if I'm wrong but did you or Baja grow out Querkle? Or I am just high?


Querkle was my first plant given to me by a friend  She is at the very beginning of this journal!!


----------



## machnak (Oct 19, 2011)

Thought so! I've just been rereading everyones journals from where I remember leaving off...so I may get a few things mixed up haha. Thanks though now I know where to see it!!!!


----------



## machnak (Oct 19, 2011)

Damnit, all the pictures are down, any chance you have one right before you chopped her? Also what do you think you got from her dry? You had said close to 2 oz's wet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 19, 2011)

machnak said:


> Damnit, all the pictures are down, any chance you have one right before you chopped her? Also what do you think you got from her dry? You had said close to 2 oz's wet.


I wasnt taking many pictures back then, not like I do now anyway. I will see if I can find some.


----------



## machnak (Oct 19, 2011)

Appreciate it. If you do awesome, if not no worries man.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 19, 2011)

Cougar Kush Day 27





















One that was topped, top is in the cloner as soon as it roots it will be sexed










These two just got moved from the mini-dwc to these pots.










Mercury Valley OG Day 25


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey bill everythins lookin real healthy bro nice work!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 20, 2011)

Germed the following seeds tonight

Power Skunk x Purple Kush (4)
Gorilla Grape (2)
Magic Monkey (1)


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Germed the following seeds tonight
> 
> Power Skunk x Purple Kush (4)
> Gorilla Grape (2)
> Magic Monkey (1)


Sounds like you're monkeying around BC! Haha, sounds great. Good luck with the the Monkey if you're not using fems. Hoping for a pink grow bags.

Your recent responses here have influenced me to keep up maintenance in my root zone! All of my plants got a good dose of root inoculants over the past 2 days. I think they smiled and thanked you. Then they went back to eating shit.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 20, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Sounds like you're monkeying around BC! Haha, sounds great. Good luck with the the Monkey if you're not using fems. Hoping for a pink grow bags.


Thanks Shwag, Ill be happy either way, as i plan on crossing the magic monkey and the gorilla grape.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks Shwag, Ill be happy either way, as i plan on crossing the magic monkey and the gorilla grape.


What will you name that one, should be a good one lol


----------



## machnak (Oct 21, 2011)

Man that will be a nice one! Those smartspots the Ones you made?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 21, 2011)

u can name it the MGM - magic grape monkey!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 21, 2011)

A little info I found on the GG and the MM


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 21, 2011)

I got some of those bill  thanks for the info on them mate! i thought they was 1 of you lots crosses lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 21, 2011)

bill- where is that post from #3533



Originally Posted by *Dizzle Frost*
I was fortunate enuf to have been gifted with these kickass genetics that are becoming pretty rare by the day...and something new thats never seen the light of day




After a long needed break from sativas i germed 5 Gorilla Grape and 5 Magic Monkey beans. These primates were pretty ape shit from the get go..they grew a tap root in 15 hours (all were germed within 27h) and planted..next they were playing on the monkey bars and eating bananas!




Ended up with 4 GG and 5 MM Strain History: "Outlaw Genetics" Gorilla Grape {F-2} _(Purple Urkle x Double Purple Doja) _ Magic Monkey {F-1} "Outlaw Genetics" Magic Merlin _( Grand Daddy Purple x Double Purple Doja)_ x Gorilla Grape _ . _Temps are 78F plants were germed in paper towel than put into to peat cubes to pop....they are now in Solo cups in soil. heres the Gorilla Grapes (all these pics were taken yesterday) Attachment 1568710Attachment 1568711  These are the Magic Monkeys.... THere is something about this strain...ive had more than good luck picking good plants and phenos..and i have a great feeling about these. Attachment 1568714Attachment 1568716 All comments and questions welcome thanks for stoppin by Dizzle


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 21, 2011)

looks like magic monkey already has the grape gorilla in it


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> A little info I found on the GG and the MM


Those sounds awesome dude, looking forward to this.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 21, 2011)

little -i member when all was doin the bud faces seems like about a year maybe more ago


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 22, 2011)

flipped the switch tonight


----------



## machnak (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice buddy!


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 22, 2011)

Cool, I'm ready for the show to begin.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> flipped the switch tonight


y?

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> y?
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


Cause I have to, time to get the ball rolling. Plus I have an AG that is pushing 3ft tall in veg, she needs to be flowered asap to keep her under control.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 22, 2011)

bet your having fun planning the possabilities since the seed fairy stopped by lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 22, 2011)

I plan on doing alot of pollen chucking in the next few months, lets put it that way


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I plan on doing alot of pollen chucking in the next few months, lets put it that way


Not to mention I didnt flower everything, I still got 2 Sour Valley OG clones (Teens) (San fernando Valley OG x Sour Og)in veg, a couple Cougars and the Mercury Valley OG, also cut 3 cuttings off the Bubba and 1 off the red before they entered their first night of darkness!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 22, 2011)

I feel blessed to be in possession of some of the nicest genetics around. You know you are doing something right when your herb is better than most of the top shelf meds they unload at some of these co-ops around here. 

On a side note, the Chemband is developing a very nice coffee smell to her, with that OG undertone.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> You know you are doing something right when your herb is better than most of the top shelf meds they unload at some of these co-ops around here.


Amen to that.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 23, 2011)

yo BC99


where is that post from #3533
id like to see more info on them


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yo BC99
> 
> 
> where is that post from #3533
> id like to see more info on them


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/427540-gorillaz-mist-gorilla-grape-magic.html


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks

yeah i was up on that back in march
kinda sliped away 
but dat guy post 30 
i did wheelin an dealin wit 
flo gro
so products should be like pics 
but he seem to have nailed the strain not just growin dem

i used to be quite a wheeler dealer before i turned into a giverawyer

1Luv




.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is one of BC99's breed.....Pre-98 Bubba x Grape Kush I call it "BG Special". I topd it once and its a beauty. I am going to clone it so you can flower it if you dont mind.

I am going to use Organics on this plant from here on out. I got the Earthjuice Lineup so I am going to give it a whirl...... 

BG Special (Veg) DWC



Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 23, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Here is one of BC99's breed.....Pre-98 Bubba x Grape Kush I call it "BG Special". I topd it once and its a beauty. I am going to clone it so you can flower it if you dont mind.
> 
> I am going to use Organics on this plant from here on out. I got the Earthjuice Lineup so I am going to give it a whirl......
> 
> ...


Damn that thing is looking stout, lets hope for a female huh


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 23, 2011)

that plant looks big enough to drive already lol nice structure, can see plenty of branching. nice job to the both of you bkb n bc!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 23, 2011)

Is it so short cause I am veggin with a HID instead of CFLs? I notice that all these plants I am growing a short as fuck. Not sure if its from the lights I am using or the strains

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is the Cougar you gave me....little shorty!!!



Profile shot of BG Special, so you can see what I was trying to explain on the phone how the leaves curve. 



If I feel better I will come by tomorrow....

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Oct 24, 2011)

Bushy little fucker you got there! What's those genetics for the sake of me being lazy?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

machnak said:


> Bushy little fucker you got there! What's those genetics for the sake of me being lazy?


 BG Special is a Bubba x Grape Kush 

and some pr0n
Dry Ice Kief












And some nice closeups of the chemband


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice bill. I've often thought about doing the dry ice method, just haven't got around to doing it yet. 

Thanks for sharing. 

Peace.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Very nice bill. I've often thought about doing the dry ice method, just haven't got around to doing it yet.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Peace.


I have to say that so far it is the simplest, cleanest method I have found.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

Veg Box. Starting at top left and working clockwise we got the Mercury Valley, Sour OG 1 and 2, and then 4 cougars


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

On the dry ice kief, i used 3.5 oz trim, and got about 12 grams of kief


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 24, 2011)

veg box lookin gowd 

how do you use kief just dump on bowl 
sum press it together wit little heat


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> veg box lookin gowd
> 
> how do you use kief just dump on bowl
> sum press it together wit little heat


I prefer to just scoop some on top of my bowls, or it is easy to mix into butter to make edibles, easier than using trim or hash, or alternatively, I bought a pollen press that compresses it into little hash tabs that burn a little slower than straight kief. You would be amazed how many plants you can cram in to a 2x2 veg box


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 24, 2011)

i want to try the dry ice thingy one day looks a lot easyer then reg ice bubble hash
i guess you have to use dry product for that 

last bubble i made iused fresh frozen


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 24, 2011)

what size micron did you use for the keif?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> what size micron did you use for the keif?


 160 bag. And yeah the product was dry, also no need to grind it up as the dry ice does that for you


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 24, 2011)

i was just thinkin what size bag should be used 
how you pick 160 i was thinkin smaller no


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 24, 2011)

hah right after i posted that i went to the 6 and found my answer, looks like some good stuff. might have to give it a shot if my buddy allows me to use his bag.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i was just thinkin what size bag should be used
> how you pick 160 i was thinkin smaller no


Video tutorial I watched guy used a 210 bag, IMO there was too much plant material in his runs. So I went 1 size down. There is still trace amounts of green in the kief, so yeah maybe 110 would work better. However the amount of green I got is not noticeable to the naked eye, only in macro shots.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> flipped the switch tonight


and 2 days later...







she's a girl 

2 days to show pistils, damn that aint bad, and check out her stem, super resinous already!! This is a red leaning pheno IMO but we will see how she turns out.

Overhead shot


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

Saw this online, thought it was pretty funny


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 24, 2011)

nice looker there


i watched a vid da guy said when you shake longer and second time material breaks down 

maybe better set up for two seperate shakes 

maybe about three mins each 

first location should be blond second greener


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 24, 2011)

will show like dat-2 days when truly matured already

if truly truly matured will sumtime show in veg


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> nice looker there
> 
> 
> i watched a vid da guy said when you shake longer and second time material breaks down
> ...


None of it really has a green tint, it is all blonde. SAhaking for 3 minutes is a long ass time, gets tiring holding that bucket and shaking it. My arms and back were cramping up last night. 





And yeah those cougars vegged for 30 days exactly, so they were probably reaching full maturity, does sign of showing sex soon mean she will be a fast flowerer?


----------



## machnak (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats on the lady there BC!


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 24, 2011)

Sweet setup you got for your veg box bill. What kind a material do you have on the walls? The more I see that dry ice hash the more I want to make some my self. When or if you do it again will you stick with the 160m or do you think you'll try the 110m?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 24, 2011)

> does sign of showing sex soon mean she will be a fast flowerer?


that material looks good to go 

i dont want to swear to that -but it sounds like it should doesent it -lets keep it in mind and find out from dis grow- make a study 
i see a few specks of green in the center right piece thats in focus -not lookin at res 
so if three mins to long how long would you say about ?? what ??


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 24, 2011)

The one thing I don't like about using the dry ice method is that it pulverizes most of my trichs into fragments. Next round I am going to try a 73 micron though, I've been using 160 and getting excellent cooking grade product, and really good smoking grade, but I'm a fucking hash snob, and I don't like seeing any green at all in my hash. Some people say it's unavoidable, I say, you aren't being careful enough.

For first timers I suggest using a sliding mirror door for a closet and taking it off the track, and putting it on the floor. Start at one side, and over a course of 1 or 2 minutes slowly move your way over to the other side, and it should start out blonde or brown and eventually become greenish. Just try and keep your sweat off the mirror.

Greener hash is great for cooking, the blonde stuff that has a slight green tint is still great for smoking, but I still put everything but my very very very best into cooking.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

Mercury Valley ( Mercury OG (clone only) X SFV OG male) showed maturity today, preflowers and she is still in veg, today is day 30 for her. Took 2 clones off her.


----------



## machnak (Oct 24, 2011)

Good shit dude, you going to keep her for a while?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

machnak said:


> Good shit dude, you going to keep her for a while?


yep. she is looking pretty good.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 24, 2011)

I am so faded off this Chemband you left me......


----------



## machnak (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome, man do I need to make my way out there!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

machnak said:


> Awesome, man do I need to make my way out there!


Hell yeah you should


----------



## machnak (Oct 24, 2011)

Well my fiance and I have been wanting to, just always one thing or another comes up involving cash, if anything possible once we get past Christmas and such. But it's definitely on the to do list. You'll be the first to know buddy!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds like a future Garage Smokefest.....I want in


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 25, 2011)

im down pass to the left

as i keep ruunin around the floor to be on everyones left


----------



## machnak (Oct 25, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> im down pass to the left
> 
> as i keep ruunin around the floor to be on everyones left



Hahahahaha, made me lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 25, 2011)

Eyup bill veg girls a lookin healthy mate and that kief looks shit hot!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 25, 2011)

Any idea what is going on with my back row of cougars?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 25, 2011)

are all these the same from same batch of seeds?? 
grown in same enviornment ??
looks like front coco rear soil -maybe thats it

yo question of whats going on do you see a prob wit them 
if so i cant see it-back just looks lighter in color- i like color of ones in front better


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 25, 2011)

Weird.. yeah it looks like soilless in the front soil in the rear? Are you giving them the same nutrients and PH or are you leaning both on the acidic side? Looks like N deficiency to me but if you're feeding them or if you know there is plenty of food in the soil then I would guess its the start of the PH issue. Did you by chance meter the PH of your runoff? If you get it quickly no harm done, good luck BC.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 25, 2011)

What is their diet right now? What are they in? pH sounds pretty reasonable. Possibly lock out, how often do they get plain water?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 25, 2011)

They are all in coco or coco/perlite/ mix. All recieveing the same feed, looks like N def to me as they are very light green and looking nothing like the front four. 
Diet consists of micro 15 ml/gal and grow 20 ml/gal with a foliar spray.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 25, 2011)

Check pH run off, and try giving a flush anyways. Coco holds salt real well and can get lock out from out of nowhere. Definitely does not look like it is brought by s, ca, mg, or fe. I also assume it is lock out because the ones up front look like they are borderline over feed with N, while the ones in back look borderline underfeed.

Are these growing outside, or were the brought outside just for the picture? It could be light. If they are shaded most of the day, it could be because the ones in back aren't getting enough light, all shade may look the same, but the closer you get to the unshaded part the more lux you could pick up with a light meter, even if there is no notable difference with the naked eye.

EDIT:
I notice that the ones in back are all in smart pots, the ones up front are mainly in hard cases, not only that, but the ones in back are taller and bushier, or at least looks like it. So what kind of def could cause node spacing to stretch?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ones in the front are under 6500k cfl's vegging, while the larger four are under a 600W HPS, but up until 3 days ago they were all under the same 600W hps. They all recieve the same nutes, and i will double check my run off but my ph is usually roughly 6.0. I almost wonder if it is pheno as the norther skunk had extremely dark green leaves regardless. I flushed them today, and gave them a clean feeding so i will see how they reacted in the AM. Balls and hairs are starting to form and ill have sexes in a few days most likely. Even on the ones in veg, which are all reaching maturity.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Ones in the front are under 6500k cfl's vegging, while the larger four are under a 600W HPS, but up until 3 days ago they were all under the same 600W hps. They all recieve the same nutes, and i will double check my run off but my ph is usually roughly 6.0. I almost wonder if it is pheno as the norther skunk had extremely dark green leaves regardless. I flushed them today, and gave them a clean feeding so i will see how they reacted in the AM. Balls and hairs are starting to form and ill have sexes in a few days most likely. Even on the ones in veg, which are all reaching maturity.


Shoot, my guesses are still the same unless the ones in the 600w room are just exhausting their carbs faster than they can be replaced, but I doubt it. Maybe it is because they are growing faster that they need a bump in the PPM more often than the little ones do that are not growing as fast. That actually does make sense if they are exhausting carbs in that case.


----------



## Illumination (Oct 26, 2011)

sulfur, iron...could be from too high ph but probably just needs more of both...but just a touch more


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 26, 2011)

That's the tough thing about coco when still learning it, most likely going to encounter some problems. What did you decide to do for treatment? You said coco/perlite mix? The back ones look like enriched coco perhaps? The medium looks completely different, either watered more liberally or very different coco. Whenever I see a problem the first thing I do is check PH of the medium. I hope you're getting if figured out BC. 

Sulphur & Iron are unlikely to be short considering your feeding schedule and such low requirements. If they were locked out the lack would most likely come from PH fluctuation like Illumination said. Both of these elements would effect the youngest growth first and would lack consistency effecting the entire plant so uniformly. I would say you're warm with N given that the entire plant is effected. Even then, its strange that all plants are being fed the same and these plants are deficient. This again makes me wonder if there is a difference in PH requirements for the substrates.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 26, 2011)

try raising the N on the back row. im sure they are growing at a faster rate than the ones under the cfl so could want a tad bit more nutes.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mercury Valley OG and her cuttings











After Xplant


----------



## machnak (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice dude, send one my way! I will love her forever and ever!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice and healthy roots!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2011)

Here he is.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Here he is.


Jacques Le Coq Grande looking good!!! Call me bro! Check this out: http://sdcloneconservatory.org/

pEACE

bkb


----------



## machnak (Oct 26, 2011)

Man, couldn't ask for a better male, nice and bushy, good node spacing...and crystals on his stem?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 26, 2011)

lookin correct nice work


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2011)

The yellow couagars are starting to look better, turning a darker shade of green.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2011)

Babies GG, MM, and PPS


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 26, 2011)

you know im slow i caught the yellow bus to school

what is the pps


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2011)

power skunk x purple kush


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 26, 2011)

sounds inerstin


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2011)

So far on the cougars I have 3 confirmed males, and 3 confirmed females. Still waiting on the rest to show either way.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

Has any of the cougars showed sex that were with the one you gave me? Why did you leave your battle buddy out on the field???


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Has any of the cougars showed sex that were with the one you gave me? Why did you leave your battle buddy out on the field???


The whole family was at the dinner table waiting on me. And yeah the ones that are showing were all popped the same day as yours, 9-22.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The whole family was at the dinner table waiting on me. And yeah the ones that are showing were all popped the same day as yours, 9-22.


Still nothing on mine! Damn I want dinner...

What is that plant behind the cougars???


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Still nothing on mine! Damn I want dinner...


Pork chops and potatos baked in cream of mushroom, with creamed corn


----------



## Illumination (Oct 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Pork chops and potatos baked in cream of mushroom, with creamed corn


yummy...Now u see I got da damned munchies...THANX!

Namaste'


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Still nothing on mine! Damn I want dinner...
> 
> What is that plant behind the cougars???


 Acapulco Gold


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 26, 2011)

Those Cougars are lookin sweet. 
Hum, Now that made me hungry, Time to break out the Frosted Flakes.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2011)

God damn Bill your a busy man  
Im loving every bit of it bro.
I hope to grow out some BC brand genetics in the future  I'll love em to death lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> God damn Bill your a busy man
> Im loving every bit of it bro.
> I hope to grow out some BC brand genetics in the future  I'll love em to death lol


im sure there is a way that can be arranged


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 27, 2011)

yeah but dont luv them to death

as if fredy kruger was under the bed


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 27, 2011)

The top that I cloned on 9-19 was rooted yesterday, threw it into the mini-dwc to veg for a few day before going into coco


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yesterday






This morning


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 27, 2011)

Magic Monkey Day 2


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 27, 2011)

been sitin on dem an da gg for long time - now i get to see sum 

who knows i might even run sum


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> been sitin on dem an da gg for long time - now i get to see sum
> 
> who knows i might even run sum


That would be nice. I plan on doing them their full justice, Lets hope for 1 male and 1 fem out of the three at least.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 27, 2011)

i know you gona do dem right -as you always do 

i been lookin at dat root x for a minuet now 
after seeing yo post i think im gona push da button on da order


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i know you gona do dem right -as you always do
> 
> i been lookin at dat root x for a minuet now
> after seeing yo post i think im gona push da button on da order


Its legit, and the one product I wish I could afford to use all the time.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 27, 2011)

What I'm smokin on


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 27, 2011)

I want some Chemband


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 28, 2011)

what you smokn is very nice

what makes chemband is both monsters 
sumtime get a strong parent and a weaker one 
i luve two monters dancin intwined wit a new outcome 
win win situation dat chemband a good name next time girl first and we be followin proper proticals (but dats for da experts fukit) luv dat name

yo bill did you eva bust numbdawg for sum feedback if not i think mane did -i just got interested in feedback-thanks


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

I tried to germ 4 numbdawgs, only 3 popped of the 4, and those 3 didnt make it.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 28, 2011)

hmm thanks bill


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> hmm thanks bill


It was a period when I was losing seedlings left and right, I still have a few more Numbdawgs that I plan on popping though


----------



## machnak (Oct 28, 2011)

RIP seedlings.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 28, 2011)

seedling stage the hardest part of from seed growin 

if you make it through the seedling stage you got a 95% chance the plant is going all the way to harvest 

some out by you dont even fuk wit seeds just do clones -me i have no options


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> seedling stage the hardest part of from seed growin
> 
> if you make it through the seedling stage you got a 95% chance the plant is going all the way to harvest
> 
> some out by you dont even fuk wit seeds just do clones -me i have no options


I have come to grips with the term "you win some, you lose some" sometimes you win more than you lose, thats always nice. The lows can be low though no doubt, just gotta be tough to make it through the lows. 

Clones are nice, but I LOVE growing from seed.

The seedling i lost a while back was due to my own neglect on not having my head in the right place. My bad and not the genetics.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


24 Hours Later


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> seedling stage the hardest part of from seed growin
> 
> if you make it through the seedling stage you got a 95% chance the plant is going all the way to harvest
> 
> some out by you dont even fuk wit seeds just do clones -me i have no options


I agree D, its my weakest part of growing. Thats why I ask BC99 to germ and get them going for me cause I dont know why I have so many problems germ seeds and getting them to break surface. Dont get me wrong, I have germ'd seeds and got them to crack but not after wasting and losing seeds cause I cant get dialed in on them. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Boys will be boys

Cougar K Males


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice!. i never let my males get that big. to worried about missing a pod and it getting on everything. i keep em in cups their entire life. and just keep topping.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

How do you know its a male unless you veg it out?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Found some info on the mom used for my Grape Kush, 

Grape Krush
Marijuana StrainsAdd comments
Apr
03
2011
Flowering Time: 55-65 Days
Grown Indoor or Outdoor?: Indoor/Outdoor
Parents: Blueberry lineage
Type: Indica 60% / Sativa 40%
Indoor Yield: 25g-50g per square foot
Buzz: Creeper stone
Taste/Smell: Sweet and musky smell, fruity taste

Grape Krush was bred by the infamous marijuana breeder DJ Short and is apart of the Blueberry family lineage. Blueberry mixes Indica with a haze that makes for a great combination of effects. It is easy to grow and gives you happy stone that will help relax. The Indica part of Grape Krush enables these plants to finish in shorter time than more typical slow-growth hazes. The Blueberry part of Grape Krush gives this strain its blueish leaves and a berry flavor that enhances the smoke. Grape Krush has a physically relaxing high with a touch of haze that will keep you sociable as well.

Grape Krush was originally bred for indoor growers, but does good outdoors too. It grows well even in the Northern latitudes like Holland and prefers organic nutriens. When growing Grape Krush indoors, soil is the preferred method, but she will do well in hydroponics. DJ Short suggests that you feed her lightly with nitrogen and organic fertilizers, but she will take all the bat guano and worm castings you give her.

Grape Krush grows to be a bushy plant when you top her. Just like other Blueberry strains Grape Krush develops a dark green to purple coloring with red and lavender tones mixed in. Her leaves are thicker than most other Blueberry marijuana plants. She has thick and bulky buds. Sometimes her leaves will curl due to the genetics of the plant. So dont think something is wrong if you experience a leaf curling.

Grape Krush will finish indoors at about 8 to 9 weeks and late September to mid-late October when grown outdoors. She is a medium plant that will yield heavily if taken care of. Growers can expect around 25 to 50 grams per square foot with 50 watts of light per square foot. Under optimal growing conditions you can expect a gram per watt.

Grape Krush is a strong smelling plant that has a sweet and musky scent. Expect top-quality bud from this plant with a sweet smoke. It is a creeper high that takes up to an hour to build up. There are some resemblance of Haze in the high making for a good conversational buzz. It is also a good weed to smoke before bedtime.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Also some info on this Purple Kush male from BKB. This is a quote from another site, the grower that the PK came from "Royal Pure Kush from Gorilla Seeds. Its a cross between a landrace Royal Purple Kush indica, and the original Pure Kush"


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 28, 2011)

nice info ther bill its good to know what you workin wit and its history 

i knew it was dj shorts gear did not know the rest of the data you posted thanks -good read 

i like to dig -an learn you feedin my intersts now


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 28, 2011)

> How do you know its a male unless you veg it out?


he does alot of 12 /12 from seed 
opposit of you vegin for 10 weks an shit 

erryone diff doin diff tings das why you cant listen to alls adv


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 28, 2011)

View attachment 1860380laffin time


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Males dont scare me too much, it takes alot to fully pollinate a plant IMO. I have had males in very near proximity to a lot of my females in flower, and dont have very many instances of sccidental pollination


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 28, 2011)

i hear ya when i started makin seeds is when i started growin i aint acared of shit 
no fear here 
i was plain wit da males befo most here that had been grown way befo i started 
but day was wearin panties an i wasnt


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 28, 2011)

D that shit had me laughing my ass off....very nice!!!

Fuck thats funny!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Oct 28, 2011)

Good info BC. I learned something so I can't count today as a total waste! What site was that from?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Red Kush cutting rooted in 6 days!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 29, 2011)

is that from roots x also BC99

i pushed the button on my order after yo last post 
when you read sum shit you dont know to believe or not 
but seeing is believing i cant wait to try dat shit 
not acheap item though 
but like genetics sum things you get what you pay for sum you dont 



dam im liken dis 
icant wait to see more 
what a fool i am i
anxious to see yours and i been sitting on them for so long 

im crazy but a good kinda crazy not da bad crazy


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 29, 2011)

Okay so a breakdown of whats going on here since i have so much

Cougars in flower Fems 5 Males 2
Cougars in Veg Fems 1 Males 1 Unconfirmed 1
Mercury Valley veg Fem 1
Bubba flower 1
Red flower 1
AG flower 1


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 29, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> is that from roots x also BC99
> 
> i pushed the button on my order after yo last post
> when you read sum shit you dont know to believe or not
> ...


The clone just had clonex, I use the RootsX once roots start showing.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 30, 2011)

Someone was asking about the reflective stuff in my veg box. I made it from plywood that comes with the radiant barrier already applied.





Radiant Barrier OSB Plywood

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202106240/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 30, 2011)

Acapulco Gold right before the switch (10-19-2011):






This morning


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Someone was asking about the reflective stuff in my veg box. I made it from plywood that comes with the radiant barrier already applied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would have been me bill. Thanks for the info.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 30, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> That would have been me bill. Thanks for the info.


Yep, that shit works like a charm too, and since it comes pre-applied to the plywood, it makes it a lot less hassle.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 30, 2011)

Babies


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 30, 2011)

Uhhhh how long has the APG been flowering a week??? You might have a room issue if it continues at that rate!!!! Call me bro!!!! Call me bro!!! Can you come with me to Lajolla to get this fan, dont want to go solo...I will drive!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Cougar Kush Day 27
> 
> 
> One that was topped, top is in the cloner as soon as it roots it will be sexed


1 week later


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 30, 2011)

Plants are looking good bill. Yeah I was wondering what that was. I've been looking into this diamond foil mylar 6.7 mil. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIAMOND-FOIL-4-25-MYLAR-XTREME-REFLECTIVE-FILM-POLY-/120735138005?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1c6000d5

Also I may have to put some 4x8 insulated sheathing on my cement walls to block the cold this winter. With these colder nights is been dipping down to around 67* in the flower room and it hit 63* in the veg room and it ain't even full blown winter yet.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 30, 2011)

everything lookin good 

id expect nuthing less 

im really into the bulbs 
but ther has to be nuthin like the sun 
for what we do 

apg takn up a lot of realestate


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful day to take some outdoor pics! Thanks for sharing, made my hangover a little better lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 30, 2011)

That ass always makes me smile and feel real good!!!! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 31, 2011)

agreed bkb 
looks like a crisp apple makes you want to bite it - much firmer and rounder then the ass on my old av 
and im quite an ass conisour

sum like asses ,sum like tits, sum like legs 

im a black man and we only like asses can keep the rest


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 31, 2011)

Bussa Buss still doing his thing!!

[video=youtube;umUv1MXf1r8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umUv1MXf1r8[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 31, 2011)

Cougar Kush males

Branchy One













Not Branchy One - He has double serrated blades though 













Side by side


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 31, 2011)

which one you choose depends on what your looking for in future generations. if its a scrog style then the branchy one would do great but straight sog would make the less branchy one the choice. both look good though, i cant remember is this first or second generation?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 31, 2011)

These are first, im gonna make 2nd gen with a pop. I figure the Grape Kush is good for SOG, so i will make these good for lst and scrog methods


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 31, 2011)

dat sounds like a plan you got dere -boyee

yo you scrog afta sexing right 
i never scroged 
some imatation singles once 
no real scrog 
im open to try though 
i might want to try wit sum femed seeds maybe 






i just get high to even out my lows



.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 31, 2011)

nice boys you got ther boyeee

if i was out dere id be doin up sum ish 

id be at my limit wit fukn trees if my limit was say six 
id have six 12 foot high 12 foot around trees


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 31, 2011)

most casses the stronger of the two is the darker 
get two plants together make sure hands clean of other smells that would interfere 
take your thumb and forfinger clamp the main stem slide up and down holin it tight not to tight 
do there plant quickly if not same time compare strenth and flaver of smells i wind up doing this about 5 times 
before im convinced 
i bet its the darker one 

i sumtimes go by node spaceing leaf arrangment size fullness branching hight 
an depending on what you lookin for short squaty tall airy


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 31, 2011)

that actually looks pretty sweet. wonder how it would do.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 1, 2011)

bc you know me, im all for the branches lol. they both look good, cant wait to see how the f2s develop. you going to back x or enter even another strain into the nix?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey bill dudes are lookin pukka mate!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Seedlings Day 10 since germ


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2011)

Lookin nice and healthy!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Cougar #1


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Cougar # 2


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 2, 2011)

From left to right Cougars # 2, 3, and 4.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;n9OcDkbYlOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9OcDkbYlOg[/video]


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2011)

Are you also going to make more Cougar seeds?  Looking good dude, as always!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 2, 2011)

machnak said:


> Are you also going to make more Cougar seeds?  Looking good dude, as always!


Definitely plan on making more cougar seeds. Gonna take clones of the best girl this round and pollinate with the pollen from the boys


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 2, 2011)

looking forward to seeing what a f2 will generate. they look so nice n healthy. love the dbl seration on m2, def a marker trait.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> dat sounds like a plan you got dere -boyee
> 
> yo you scrog afta sexing right
> i never scroged
> ...


Never done a full on scrog, Im trying a portable one with my bubba right now, it seems to be working well so far, we will see in a week or two. I would love to do a full run and do it scrog style, but I move to fast and in the moment for something like that to happen. Perpetual is much more my style. Till i get more space anyway


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 2, 2011)

How the Cougar Kush got named.

Northern Lights and Skunk are two old ladies, they have been around for some time ya know. So basically like any other sexy old bitch I consider their cross a Cougar, add a nice Old Red Kush male to the mix and your bound to have a gang of illegitimate kids lol. But thats how we came up with the name Cougar Kush, if it is ever wondered about in the future.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> How the Cougar Kush got named.
> 
> Northern Lights and Skunk are two old ladies, they have been around for some time ya know. So basically like any other sexy old bitch I consider their cross a Cougar, add a nice Old Red Kush male to the mix and your bound to have a gang of illegitimate kids lol. But thats how we came up with the name Cougar Kush, if it is ever wondered about in the future.


 thats a great analogy bc n a very fitting name. i really like it


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Definitely plan on making more cougar seeds. Gonna take clones of the best girl this round and pollinate with the pollen from the boys


 Good shit dude.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 3, 2011)

so bill which male was the stronger in smell


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> so bill which male was the stronger in smell


They were the same??


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Acapulco Gold, day 12 of 12/12


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bubba that flowered last winter


----------



## machnak (Nov 3, 2011)

Gorgeous little bitch right there!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

I germed the KO Kush, the tap root popped and its sticking up out of the Root Plug, did I fuck up putting the bean in there the wrong way???

I think my Cougar in DWC has pistils popping too....I will take a pic and you can let me know, dont forget I am blind!

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, I had one do it a little over a week ago, VERY CAREFULLY turned it the right way and it recovered, good luck on the surgery dude. You will prevail!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Seedlings Day 10 since germ



Magic Monkey, Gorilla Grape, and Purple Lepew


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Told Yall the 2x4 was full already


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Cougar gettin ballsy on me


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 4, 2011)

Whats in the Party Cups???

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 4, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Whats in the Party Cups???
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Red and cougar clones


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 4, 2011)

call me


The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 4, 2011)

that bubba is nice right there bro 

couger be dropin ina few days 

nice work



usin yo realestate quite well in new box


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 4, 2011)

So I decided to add some side lighting to the 150HPS I have in the veg tent, since the HPS light is not the right spectrum for veg.

Built a homemade bracket that holds the cfls that sits over the HPS fixture.


----------



## machnak (Nov 4, 2011)

Said it in BKB's thread but I'll say it here too, really clean BC! Well constructed.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

machnak said:


> Said it in BKB's thread but I'll say it here too, really clean BC! Well constructed.


Thats actually wheels619 thread...lol

Peace

BKB


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi bill nice work in the cab mate looks quality, you ever thought of chuckin a 150w mh in your hood?, dont no if you would need a new ballast tho, somethin like this......

MH150/ED28/U/4K 150W Metal Halide E39 ED28 Light Bulb | eBay


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 5, 2011)

i heard one works wit the other not sure of which way 

but there is the conversion bulb 

wit this game always lots of ways to do same thing -there is no rules to this game 

just play -an play to win


nice work bill you got that handy man thing going on


1Luv


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> So I decided to add some side lighting to the 150HPS I have in the veg tent, since the HPS light is not the right spectrum for veg.
> 
> Built a homemade bracket that holds the cfls that sits over the HPS fixture.


Thats really nice n clean bill. Your gonna get some good growth under there. You got fans n shit hooked up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Both Mercury clones rooted, one went in to coco in a partycup, and the other is in the sixpack dwc.

Here is the donor, Mercury x Valley OG she sat out in the rainstorm yesterday, didnt phaze her one bit.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

Made it rain on that ho!!! What about the veggies?? I would like to see the veggies after a day to see if they perk up from the rain. 

How do I water this plant in CoCo? Can I MIR and then feed or just feed?

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 5, 2011)

How long did it take from cutting for them to root BC, was it pretty quick?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

machnak said:


> How long did it take from cutting for them to root BC, was it pretty quick?


12 days for them. my red rooted in 6. bubbas have been in there for over 2 weeks and no roots yet.


----------



## machnak (Nov 5, 2011)

Man six days, that's quick! What's your solution being used? Sorry if stated before it's early for me I'm still in lazy mode.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

machnak said:


> Man six days, that's quick! What's your solution being used? Sorry if stated before it's early for me I'm still in lazy mode.


I just dip in clonex and then place in rapid rooters inside a humidome. Sits on a heating pad.


----------



## machnak (Nov 5, 2011)

Easy smeasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Have a strain that grows lanky and you need to scrog, but still want maneuverability, then this is the perfect solution!!

http://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-Garden-Center-Landscape-Supplies-Stakes-Ties/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbx6iZ12kx/R-100579437/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053






Here is one in action:
Screen was added at week one of 12/12





And here it is now, end of week 2


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!! I really hope the clippings root for you or I am stealing that plant when your sleeping!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Cougar Females end of week 2


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 5, 2011)

How many plant's you got growing brah? You seem to be killing it over there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> How many plant's you got growing brah? You seem to be killing it over there.


Enough to be under the limit  lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

I am fully prepared now for these boys to drop some pollen 

Did a little handiwork again today and made a pollen sifter
















The side blocks keep the sifter part in place si just have to shake the whole box, the risers keep it off the bottom of the box so there is a place for the pollen to go.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 5, 2011)

thats a cool sifter idea there bc, throw up a pic in use when the time comes. how long is pollen viable after harvest?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

4tatude said:


> thats a cool sifter idea there bc, throw up a pic in use when the time comes. how long is pollen viable after harvest?


I already used it and it works.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 5, 2011)

thats all it takes spray the inside of your dome though 

or heat and dry wiill suck water from plants till its on inside of dome 

when im doing like 2 cuts like im doin now i use a cup -an i put abaggie and rubberband on it -put soil in , like about 1/4 cup den push da rapid rooters down into soil-i find rooters dont like sittin in water like dose rockwool i did wit pearlite layer on bottom of cups -then it all goes on a heating pad 

i normally leave for two weeks -i find if you dont open and check all da time it stays the same sealed -oh wit no holes in bottom of cup 

youve got roots 

mist top , rap rtr , an inside of da baggie


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 5, 2011)

nice handy work ther mr bill
plnts look always as expected fanfukentastico me amigo 

bk-


> She is BEAUTIFUL!!!! I really hope the clippings root for you or I am stealing that plant when your sleeping!!!


should never say that if god forbid that would have happened that night -then what

stay true


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

It was a compliment and nothing more....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 5, 2011)

i hear ya -lol-just wonderin supposed that really happened that night


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i hear ya -lol-just wonderin supposed that really happened that night


Someone would of got fucked up by a killer rabbit!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 6, 2011)

look da fuk out


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 6, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Someone would of got fucked up by a killer rabbit!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 6, 2011)

Damn thats a pretty sight







this ones pretty nice too


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 6, 2011)

Note:

#Sour OG day 1 12/12 started 11-6-2011


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 6, 2011)

omg, do you have a bunny? so cute!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 6, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> omg, do you have a bunny? so cute!!!


Not a bunny, its a 8' Killer Rabbit that eats Male plants and guards the Female plants!!! His name is Thugz Bunny and he is eating a 5' male plant!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 6, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Not a bunny, its a 8' Killer Rabbit that eats Male plants and guards the Female plants!!! His name is Thugz Bunny and he is eating a 5' male plant!!!


Aka The Cheefster Bunny


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 6, 2011)

Do you want to take a ride with me to Tem?? I have to be there at 3pm so I am leaving at 2pm. If you come you can take the 6" Fan, Ballast and Bulb.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bro I cant be gone that long, as fun as a road trip sounds, i cant do it today.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 6, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Bro I cant be gone that long, as fun as a road trip sounds, i cant do it today.


Well I wanted to check out some dispensaries out there too....Do you want to come over after I get back?? I want to give you this stuff for the tent. Also I am going to pick up some Atmosphere today so I want you to get it so we get free half 1/8 of top shelf for new patients. Their Flowers are awesome I and I Rootz. I figure you would want to come so you dont have to watch the Chargers get slapped around by the Packers! LOL


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 6, 2011)

Look who decided to awaken from their droop.....



Almost forgot how to MIR


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thats a sexy bitch right there boyyeee.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 6, 2011)

you fukn guys are offda chain foshow

dis be niiiiiiiice


----------



## machnak (Nov 6, 2011)

Good morning little drooper!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 6, 2011)

Male Cougar Kush, exhibiting trichs on its flowers, week 2 of flower.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 6, 2011)

Check out my buddies Grow

Wheels619

Mercury x Valley OG


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;SXmhyc_QynE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXmhyc_QynE[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;7JUm_Y0R6Og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JUm_Y0R6Og[/video]
[video=youtube;yLuHE-82o40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLuHE-82o40&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;ZMbgM8O5TjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMbgM8O5TjI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 7, 2011)

Likin the tuneige over here bros!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;S8fzk3qFo50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8fzk3qFo50[/video]
[video=youtube;f5Uyel00dC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5Uyel00dC4[/video]
[video=youtube;kW06wXzV_P0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW06wXzV_P0[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 7, 2011)

Cougar Kush Fem - Taller Pheno, right now she is at 20" on day 16 12/12





































Right before the switch


----------



## machnak (Nov 7, 2011)

Tight ass node spacing on the bitch!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2011)

damn man she's branchy as fuck! lots of bud sites, for lots of frosty ass pics.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 7, 2011)

That CK is lookin sexy bro!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 7, 2011)

nice plant 
nice structure 
nice node space 
nice stalk 
nice layers 


how long do they usually stretch for 2 weeks or 3 weeks

dis looks good right here


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 7, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> nice plant
> nice structure
> nice node space
> nice stalk
> ...


Not sure since this is the first time I have grown these. I will check with bkb but I think the stretch is up until week 3.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

the cougar is a cougar, shes sexy.....how you liek those pots?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the cougar is a cougar, shes sexy.....how you liek those pots?


They are dope, and I would recommend them over normal plastic pots any day. Only downside is they are costly, however fairly simple and cheap to replicate.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the cougar is a cougar, shes sexy.....how you liek those pots?


Not as sexy as the chick in your avi, lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> They are dope, and I would recommend them over normal plastic pots any day. Only downside is they are costly, however fairly simple and cheap to replicate.


 i use 1gal grow bags alot, but there sotra of a pain in the ass...i migh try those


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i use 1gal grow bags alot, but there sotra of a pain in the ass...i migh try those


The root systems on the girls in fabric pots are always super insane.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Not as sexy as the chick in your avi, lol.


 i wannn sleep on those lol



billcollector99 said:


> The root systems on the girls in fabric pots are always super insane.


 yeah thats what i figured


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Power Skunk X Royal Pure Kush ( Purple Kush) Day 17






1 week ago (Day 10)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Power Skunk X Royal Pure Kush ( Purple Kush)


 sounds like a sweet cross


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> sounds like a sweet cross


For sure, my buddy made these, and the Power Skunk is Flying Dutchmen, (Power Plant x Northern Lights x Skunk), and the Royal Pure Kush is an afghani IBL x Pure OG i believe.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

Cougar Kush Short and Branchy ( Northern Skunk Pheno)


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

When my seedlings have a root system established, i move them from the 2" net pot dwc to coco in plastic cups.







The first two weeks in dwc helps to ensure survival during a plant's most delicate stage. As it is easier to monitor watering and nute distrbution. IMO.


----------



## machnak (Nov 9, 2011)

Mmmm, lush and green!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey bill, how's things man? As usual you've got some great stuff going on I see. Really nice stuff your creating.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

Purple Le'Pew ( Power Skunk x (purple)Royal Pure Kush)







Gorilla Grape S left Gorilla Grape I right.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

Bekindbud's Early Skunk x Jack Herer - This plant is amazing!! I cannot wait to get my hands on some clones of her!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

Testing my camera the other night..

This is a night shot with no flash


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2011)

chunky lil babies you got there bill, nice. and bkbs lady is stunning, the look of the leaves is nice .


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> chunky lil babies you got there bill, nice. and bkbs lady is stunning, the look of the leaves is nice .


It is massive, and he is supposed to flip the switch soon, hopefully sooner than later, or else there will be an overgrow in his 4x4, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2011)

It doesnt look topped either, is it? that thing is gonna have a helluva cola. is she staying inside or goin out.


----------



## machnak (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice camera and that ESxJH looks fucking amazing. Keeper for sure. I'm on my way to steal a clone.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 9, 2011)

It's been flipped already.... yesterday was my tents 1st day of 12/12. I did a res change yesterday and introduced MOAB, my tea and the readings were 720 ppm 5.7 ph. Took a look at her this morning and she was looking good.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It doesnt look topped either, is it? that thing is gonna have a helluva cola. is she staying inside or goin out.


Its Bekindbud's plant, I just had the pics on my camera so i threw them up for him, he flowers in a 4x4 tent with a 1000 



bekindbud said:


> It's been flipped already.... yesterday was my tents 1st day of 12/12. I did a res change yesterday and introduced MOAB, my tea and the readings were 720 ppm 5.7 ph. Took a look at her this morning and she was looking good.


Glad to hear she is doing good. How are the clones looking?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> It's been flipped already.... yesterday was my tents 1st day of 12/12. I did a res change yesterday and introduced MOAB, my tea and the readings were 720 ppm 5.7 ph. Took a look at her this morning and she was looking good.


Moab is the shit but nobody is selling it where i am now. how are you dosing it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Moab is the shit but nobody is selling it where i am now how are you dosing it?


I agree, I used it week 1, and it seems to have sped everything up. The stretch happened fast, and now its straight into flower it seems.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2011)

yea i use it at 1/4 tsp for week 1-4 and then 1/2tsp from then on. or maybe it was an 1/8 and then a 1/4. lol i need to get some more though it does seem to give em a lil jumpstart.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea i use it at 1/4 tsp for week 1-4 and then 1/2tsp from then on. or maybe it was an 1/8 and then a 1/4. lol i need to get some more though it does seem to give em a lil jumpstart.


 You used it the whole flowering period?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> You used it the whole flowering period?


yea, but i believe i t from 1/8 up to a 1/4 by hen of flower, that per gallon btw.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, I used 1 tsp for 4 gallons of nute mix, but i reduced nutes by like 50%


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

High Bay Light

----->LINK FOR LIGHT RIGHT HERE!!<------

This Designers Edge quad voltage lighting is designed for indoor installations where ceiling height exceeds 15 feet. Quad voltage (120/208/240/277V); features heavy-duty die-cast aluminum housing and energy-efficient pulse start ballast to provide higher output and whiter light.







I picked one of these up from Bekindbud a while back, that I have used off and on as side lighting in flower. I did not like the way that the ballast was connected to the socket, nor the big white dome attached. Soo I decided to have a little fun today 

First thing i did was to remove the big bulky dome, and the round piece that acts as an attachment to the main housing.

Then I took apart the socket side of the housing, and clipped the Black and White wires. Reran 8ft of proper cord from ballast to socket, so that I can place the ballast further from the bulb. Connected everything back up fired it up and it is running smooth and proper.


















So the next step is to get this cmh bulb :330 Watt - ED28 - CDM AllStart - Metal Halide - Protected Arc Tube - 3900K - Mogul Base EX39 CDM330/U/O/4K/ED28/EA/AllStart - Philips Lighting 411058






Price:	$56.00


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

btw I swapped out the 150 HPS that was in the veg box for a 400 bare bulb MH on a digi ballast












6" Exhaust Fan











This morning outside temp was 48 deg F, and inside the tent it was 63.

Right now inside the tent it is 83 deg F


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 9, 2011)

Youve been busy bro!! nice install all looks good, how come you aint usin the cooltube?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Youve been busy bro!! nice install all looks good, how come you aint usin the cooltube?


 Dont own it anymore, It was a loaner from a friend, and he needed it back a while ago...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

i have not peeped in since page 376 
lots going on plants look good healthy sturdy 
nice work on that light what watt is it i never seen anything like it before 
would it be better then buying a ballast kit and socket 

wow a green thum and a handy man 
i guess a good gardener gott be all around 
crafty 
electrical
gota know your numbers for nute dosage and buildin 
you make your own pots 

you one all around gardener 

an this years gardener of the year goes to ...........



1LUV




.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2011)

What do you think bro.....

*Northern Skunk Day 2 into flowering...*



*Cougar Kush Day 2 into flowering.....*



Did I hit the Northern Skunk Jackpot with this Cougar you gave me???? I think so....What do you think?

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

I can't wait to see the buds on her.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

NNNNNiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

Good thing i got 2 rooted clones off that bitch


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> What do you think bro.....
> 
> *Northern Skunk Day 2 into flowering...*
> 
> ...


 ive grown this strian alot...that looks like a good plant to me....some turn black purple near the end...prolly one of the frostiest gear ive grown


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

Cool Avatar BC.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

Herm?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

nah looks like clusters to me.....early buds look liek that sometimes....check nodes 4-6 for nanners if yur real concerend


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

reallyy? Fuck i just fed one to the bunny cause i thought it was a herm too.


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree with DF, looks like calyxes to me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

What about this one?


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

Hard to tell, can you focus more on the center? Coming up a little blurry on my end.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

machnak said:


> Hard to tell, can you focus more on the center? Coming up a little blurry on my end.


 Same plant different pic


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

Now that looks a little more like nanners...I'd let it go a few more days to be sure ya know?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

machnak said:


> Now that looks a little more like nanners...I'd let it go a few more days to be sure ya know?


Too late, like I said I fed it to the bunny, just the second one. The first one i will keep going for a little bit to see. TBH all my plants in the flower tent look like herms to me. I think its been far too long since i have seen something in early flower.


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

Hahaha, fair enough. Well at least the bunny ate well.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

im thinkin you did right the 3804 pic looks like nans on lower right of center 3806 looks like full blown balls but not right color for balls ?they look white im thinkin i see five of dem


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 10, 2011)

Kinda looks like light bleached buds do, i burnt the top of my g13 that looked the same colour.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

heres those pix i was talkin bout

NL diff angle than yurs , but you can see the yellow nad lookin thing 


thisis a Chocolate Chunk


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks pretty similar I must say. Can I change my vote to light bleaching instead?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

machnak said:


> Looks pretty similar I must say. Can I change my vote to light bleaching instead?


 it looks alot liek bleaching..but its the new growth that comes in yellow

i had some bleached tops a few grows back, they look the same lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 10, 2011)

light bleached g13 h


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

been catchin up a few pages 
an Machnack is funny

on page 381
post 3803 he agrees wit DF on calyxes 
on 3805 its hard to tell 
on 3807 they are nanners 

then comes Pukka solves da riddle 
an post 3813 now going along wit pb 

thats what i like a firm commitment 
and not easily swayed


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 10, 2011)

what u got cookin up in here? lol.

bc i want a tent like urs. i almost baught one on ebay about 30 minutes ago but gotta figure the lighting situation for it first before i buy it.


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

Hahahahaha, ok ok final answer is Bleached!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

bleached Bluberry 99


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks a lot like light burn but we havent asked.......... have you done anything different bill to cause burn?..... like with the new lights mate or let them get to close cos if not could be something else not 100%.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)

light might be too close


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

Should be sound if it is mate, new growth will cover the bleached bud and will look normal mate with it bein early on................................bet you wish you didnt feed the rabbit lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Slightly bummed, but the room was over full so that helped clear up some space, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Male Cougar f1, gonna use him for his pollen


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice balls.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Sounds like you're monkeying around BC! Haha, sounds great. Good luck with the the Monkey if you're not using fems. Hoping for a pink grow bags.
> 
> Your recent responses here have influenced me to keep up maintenance in my root zone! All of my plants got a good dose of root inoculants over the past 2 days. I think they smiled and thanked you. Then they went back to eating shit.


How those roots doin buddy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

That guys defo got the nuts bro!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Acapulco Gold, Day 21 33" from the top of the soil


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bubba Kush Mini Scrog


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## machnak (Nov 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nice balls.


Hahahaha, made me laugh.


Looking good Bill, those nuts look close to blowin their load.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking good bill. Got a question for ya. I've been looking to get into some breeding and I'm curious to know if you have a separate room to grow your males out?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

Im deff ordering me soem Acopulco Gold!!!!!!!!!!!

all yur gear is looking tight, real nice


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Looking good bill. Got a question for ya. I've been looking to get into some breeding and I'm curious to know if you have a separate room to grow your males out?


Kinda, i have a box I can put them in, but right now they are just in the greenhouse till those pods start opening. Gonna put it in the box tomorrow probably.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up bill.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm tasty. lol. thanks for rollin by earlier vato.  gonna set it up tomorrow hopefully after i get home from class.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Nov 11, 2011)

The Acapulco Gold looks beautiful! Nice work! And your Bubba Kush is taking well to the SCROG.
That male F1 of yours is going to make some girl plant grow some robust seeds hahaha.
All in all good work, I hope these strains do what they gotta do to help you out. What do you use for the smell if you don't mind me asking?
That room is filled to the brim, you're going to have some serious work cut out for you trimming. Save the scraps to bake with, make oil/butter. Don't just throw them out - it is like throwing out gold.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Kinda, i have a box I can put them in, but right now they are just in the greenhouse till those pods start opening. Gonna put it in the box tomorrow probably.


thats what i'm doin' i got a lil' box rigged up wiith cfls i'll use. but ill flower the male im using with whichever female clones inside of party cups, so i can seed a whole "lil" plant. Instead of just a branch like i usually do. 
i should be picking my male in the coming weeks.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)

FriendlyTokez said:


> The Acapulco Gold looks beautiful! Nice work! And your Bubba Kush is taking well to the SCROG.
> That male F1 of yours is going to make some girl plant grow some robust seeds hahaha.
> All in all good work, I hope these strains do what they gotta do to help you out. What do you use for the smell if you don't mind me asking?
> That room is filled to the brim, you're going to have some serious work cut out for you trimming. Save the scraps to bake with, make oil/butter. Don't just throw them out - it is like throwing out gold.


 Thanks, yeah I always use my trim for something


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks, yeah I always use my trim for something


yes he does........      lmao.

hey bc got a gift or two for u tomorrow. lol.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 11, 2011)

hey billcollector have you smoked Acapulco Gold before or is this going to be the 1st time grow/smoke? ive always wanted to try it out


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 12, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> hey billcollector have you smoked Acapulco Gold before or is this going to be the 1st time grow/smoke? ive always wanted to try it out


its bangin smoke. horrible for a first or novice grower at least that was my experience. he seems to have mastered some sort of technique. lol.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 12, 2011)

Mr Bill - pg 383 is very impressive there boyee

whole page all be rockenum 

kickin big azz 


gardener of the year
dolla dolla dolla bill yall


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Nov 12, 2011)

any pix of your plp seedlings?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> any pix of your plp seedlings?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> hey billcollector have you smoked Acapulco Gold before or is this going to be the 1st time grow/smoke? ive always wanted to try it out


I have grown this cut for about a year now, off a femmed bean from Barneys Farm, She is def one of my favorite smokes, rocketing high. The only problem is she is a bitch to grow, the last one i finished came out the best, so I am really excited about the one I got in flowering right now!!

Here is a nug shot of the last APG







I REALLY SUCK at smoke reports, which is why I hardly ever do them... Not good at describing tastes or smells, so I just take lots of pics. lol. 

According to BKB the APG tastes like a Catholic incense smells.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

A: PLP
B: Skywalker
C: MercuryValley 3 clone
D: PLP
E: Magic Monkey
F: PLP
G: MercuryValley 3 clone
H: Mercury Valley 1 clone
I: Cougar LST
J: Sour OG
K: Red Kush
L: Gorilla Grape S
M: Gorilla Grape I
N: Cougar clone (Top)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Nov 13, 2011)

that all looks fantastic bc!alot goin on in thur!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

Lookin good bill how big is that space ?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good bill how big is that space ?


2 ft x 4 ft x 5 ft tall Grow tent, sits under a covered area of the backyard so it is protected from the elements ( Next to Thuggz Bunny, to protect from other thugs  )

400 watt digital MH light bare bulb

430 CFM 6" extraction fan.

It is 63 degrees inside the tent right now


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> that all looks fantastic bc!alot goin on in thur!


Thanks man, yeah looks like alot, but really isnt, there are only 2 BIG plants in the veg tent, 1 cougar and 1 sour OG, the rest are clones and babies and shyt


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> 2 ft x 4 ft x 5 ft tall Grow tent, sits under a covered area of the backyard so it is protected from the elements
> 
> 400 watt digital MH light bare bulb
> 
> ...


Why did you go bare bulb, and do you have a fan controller? veg plants really do pic up in warmer weather. its flowering plants that usually pump up from cold temps. i read somewhere that at about 65f growth starts to slow and about 80f plants start to stretch from heat. i dont know how valid that is but i keep my veg at 75f with a humidity usually around 50%-70%. i try to keep my flower tent at 75-80 degrees and around 30% humidity which i am battling now. the plants look really healthy and i bet they'd explode with some warmer temps. do you run 24/0 or 18/6?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm re-ordering sour og again soon. along with some other things ive had my eye on.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

It is only 7 in the morning, so the temps will pick up a bit during the day. Hottest I have seen it during the day is 81. 

Using bare bulb cause I can  the temps are low enough to get away with it.

Right now they are on 24/0 as I need to get a new timer. Usually I run them on 20/4 though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> It is only 7 in the morning, so the temps will pick up a bit during the day. Hottest I have seen it during the day is 81.
> 
> Using bare bulb cause I can  the temps are low enough to get away with it.
> 
> Right now they are on 24/0 as I need to get a new timer. Usually I run them on 20/4 though.


 Thats good to hear. Lol, its 11:30 here and im about to eat lunch. catch ya later


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

So i have good news and bad news.

Good news is the Cougars arent hermies, just super fast growers 

Bad news is, I shouldnt have fed one to the bunny cause it prolly wasnt a hermie either. 

S.B. Cougar


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

The male got thrown in the Iron Maiden underneath a 150 HPS his flowers are starting to open. Crazy I didnt know male plants grew colas, lol.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Nov 13, 2011)

males are actually beautiful plants also.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The male got thrown in the Iron Maiden underneath a 150 HPS his flowers are starting to open. Crazy I didnt know male plants grew colas, lol.


 Yea i like lookin at male colas. they are shaped elegantly even though they are males. i'm hopin you get some fat ass nut clusters bruh.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 13, 2011)

Me too, i need pollen!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

Made it Rain and fed everything in the garden.

It poured yesterday, They say we got a months worth of rain in one day.

I collected some rain water in a 5 gallon bucket, filled it to the brim actually. Used that as my feed water today.

PPM on the rainwater was something ridiculous like 12 ppm. My tap is 300. Now what do you think is better for the plants. Ill take the rainwater over tap anyday!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

Hell yea. i always wanted to get a big trash bin and use it for a rain catcher. did u ph it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hell yea. i always wanted to get a big trash bin and use it for a rain catcher. did u ph it?


Probably should have, but I dont have a PH meter. I just play with the ppm meter cause i have it, but before I never phd my water and it hasnt been too much of an issue yet so we shall see.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

same here. i stopped ph'ing around the same time i started ph'ing untill recently i ph'd my plants which looked fine and green and then three days later growth was incredible. so i'll be ph'ing from now on. i need to get a meter i hate the damn drops.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

Please Let me know your opinion on him!! Day 22 of 12/12


----------



## machnak (Nov 13, 2011)

I think he's a real piece of shit, what kind of man, just goes around impregnating bitches?!


Haha, definitely looks like he has some good genetics.  Make him fuck!


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 13, 2011)

he's a big boy.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 13, 2011)

he is rather good lookin
built nice
good leaf ratio
supplies good branching 
and is produvtive (i have seen males witlot less productivity)
he looks strdy stem and branches 
his secondary branches almost produce as much as main - i like this


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Nov 13, 2011)

i just watched a video on you tube where this fella uses an electric tooth brush and vibrated each lil pod area and so much pollen would fall! it was cool way of extracting the pollen.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 13, 2011)

Jaques Le Coc Grande looks ready to blow a load.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;JH_09EQA5lU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH_09EQA5lU&feature=bf_next&list=PLB98C86AC17C767D8&lf=results_main[/video]


----------



## machnak (Nov 13, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i just watched a video on you tube where this fella uses an electric tooth brush and vibrated each lil pod area and so much pollen would fall! it was cool way of extracting the pollen.


 Man, really good idea, +Rep.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 14, 2011)

i could see that use for open floweres wit male flowers that are open 
prob wit mj is poll is in closed pod til ripe an nutin there till it is ripe


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 14, 2011)

View attachment 1887260hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## duchieman (Nov 15, 2011)

lol ^^^^ What up with the post Bill?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just saw it on another site, figured it would be nice for quick reference


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Figure if I stare at it enough times it will become ingrained in my memory

I have somewhat of a photographic memory. Not Encyclopedia Brown status, but I can remember a lot of shit I see, especially when it comes to numbers.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't see anything. ???


----------



## machnak (Nov 15, 2011)

Me neither. But I liked it anyways.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 15, 2011)

lol you guys are too funny, liking shit you cant even see. What if it was a pic of some seal clubbing goin on???

Not that I would put that up or anything, lol


----------



## duchieman (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry bro, glad you can take a ribbing. I really couldn't resist though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 15, 2011)

So wait you could see it all along??

Damn i am too high for this, lol~


----------



## machnak (Nov 15, 2011)

lol, I cannot see it.


----------



## machnak (Nov 15, 2011)

Wait, I can see it now. Good shit.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thats some Houdini shit right there.

Btw sounds like Santa got lost at the Bunny Ranch


----------



## duchieman (Nov 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> So wait you could see it all along??
> 
> Damn i am too high for this, lol~


 lol No but I can see it now and that is pretty cool. I think I will steal it and stick it in my thread for reference. Thanks.


----------



## machnak (Nov 15, 2011)

Bunny ranch? Damn those whaskily wabbits.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 15, 2011)

machnak said:


> Bunny ranch? Damn those whaskily wabbits.


[video=youtube;IbufngYapWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbufngYapWo[/video]


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 15, 2011)

I see it just fine there duchie. Nice one bill I saved it to the PC. It may come in handy at times.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 15, 2011)

How come there are no Calcium Def on that chart or am I not high enough yet?

Damn Santa needs to get his ass back to SD....The Blvd hookers by my house are much cheaper and are missing teeth!!!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 15, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> How come there are no Calcium Def on that chart or am I not high enough yet?
> 
> Damn Santa needs to get his ass back to SD....The Blvd hookers by my house are much cheaper and are missing teeth!!!!


No calcium, just magnesium.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 16, 2011)

So the Cougars are outperforming every other strain in my flower tent right now. 25 days into flower, and their buds are twice the size of the bubba and the APG. Resin production on them has already started as well.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2011)

not tryin to take away from couger but bub not a big yielder

i wish i could afford the bunny ranch i cant even afford yo bunny ranch bill

i hope all is ggod overhere 

ihad a little drama at my house -but i built a bridge an got over it


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 16, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> not tryin to take away from couger but bub not a big yielder
> 
> i wish i could afford the bunny ranch i cant even afford yo bunny ranch bill
> 
> ...


I saw you poppin off. figured someone pissed you off. Glad its over with 

Life is too short to waste time on people not worth a breath.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2011)

correct but sumtime i loose it 
in my sane mind you are right

thanks


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

Hahahaha, man I definitely missed the Bunny Ranch...I'll go pick them up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 16, 2011)

Transplanted the PLP's from party cups to 1 gals


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 16, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> not tryin to take away from couger but bub not a big yielder


Maybe not a big yielder, but damn she is sooo FINE







Leaves are starting to darken already, looks like she is gonna be all black by the end of flowering 


I love the waxy sheen her leaves have, one of the few strains I have that does that, makes them look almost fake!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

Bitch looks awesome dude, PLP's as well. TBH, I'd much rather quality then quantity


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 16, 2011)

machnak said:


> Bitch looks awesome dude, PLP's as well. TBH, I'd much rather quality then quantity


Thing is you see, I want it all :0

j/k would be nice though!! Im all about quality too. I like being able to smoke ONE bowl, and getting lifted!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

You and me both brotha.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2011)

id rather have bubba wit her kick and yield 
then another wit a bigger yield and a thump for a kick 

i have seen it a few times certain strains lot of cal conns
last time was larry og 
i think wifi goin in that direction
i gotta pay attention to tsd


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 16, 2011)

Pictures look good and honestly dont do the plants justice....I can say that cause I see them LIVE!!!! THOSE BITCHES ARE BIG TIME COCK TEASES!!!! They know it too!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 16, 2011)

Finally got it arranged the way i want


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks damn good to me dude, those canopies are almost flush!


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 16, 2011)

lots of trimming. lol.
oh and smoking. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 16, 2011)

so u came over yesterday and pulled a red lighter out of ur pocket and said it was probably mine then i confirmed yes my red lighter went missing at ur house. u said oh ok here u go. lol. please tell me why u still have it when u gave it back to me. lmao. lighter thief bc.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

those look lush as hell


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Finally got it arranged the way i want


and it looks damn good!

and as far as potency vs yield, i'm a potency guy all day. but i love a nice yielder. but it seems the more potent strains don't usually yield too good, xcept the sativas.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;0QgTzHi3lR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QgTzHi3lR4[/video]


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 17, 2011)

SHIT BE LUKIN GOWD OVADERE BOYEEE

you makin great use of you realestate 

nice setup- plants lukin vigourous


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 17, 2011)

Been working on the greenhouse all day today, Updates in a bit.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2011)

Cool mate ill be back!!


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Been working on the greenhouse all day today, Updates in a bit.


what and u cant hit a cripple up? lol. i wanna see....


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 17, 2011)

Working on getting this bitch weather proof and bug resistant


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 17, 2011)

Magic Monkey upcanned to a 1/2 gallon growbag


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Magic Monkey upcanned to a 1/2 gallon growbag


hey can i grab a couple of those? i wanna transplant the perp le pew and the skywalker into bigger than those party cups. lol. the roots are hating me.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 17, 2011)

Plants are a rocken. The greenhouse is rocken. Damn bill everything is a rocken at your pad.

Peace.


----------



## machnak (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking damn good dude.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 17, 2011)

bc what temp does a greenhouse need to be for the mmj to thrive?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 17, 2011)

BC didnt mention how I helped him today with his greenhouse......He hooked me up with a very special gift for helping him! All I did was hold the ladder and hand him the staple gun!

I got paid in full....."The God Father of Bud"

Northern Lights Dank Ass Nug!!!! Us old goats know and have a special love for this strain! Always great to see the younger crowds enjoy a old school strain that still bangs!!!



Thanks bro, this hit the spot!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

NL is always so sticky icky...nice nugs dude!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey BKB that NL looks tastey bro!!....................Our beloved Livers is ment to a NL pheno from the 80's..................does that bud pong??? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

Pong? Not sure of your slang   lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Pong? Not sure of your slang   lol


Lol, me either but im sure its a good thing. because thats exactly how it looks, good!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 18, 2011)

dot you enjoy pickin up da new slang from ova yonda cros da pond


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

I enjoy it  just have a hard time understanding it


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;q8XaVWAsT9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8XaVWAsT9A[/video]


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> [video=youtube;q8XaVWAsT9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8XaVWAsT9A[/video]


Fucking awesome!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

4tatude said:


> bc what temp does a greenhouse need to be for the mmj to thrive?


Well to "Thrive" I would asssume mid 70's is perfect. Our daytemps right now are high 60's low 70's and nights are around 50 so i think they should be allright. This won't be the first time I flowered out there in the winter.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

Last year around the same time


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

i love seeing progress!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

Today is end of week 4 for a majority of the ladies, (excluding the Mercury at 3 weeks, and the Sour OG at 2 weeks, and the topped cougar at roughly 1 week.)

MIR on them this morning, gonna feed them in a bit. Love seeing them perk after the feed.


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

I gotta come to SD soon.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

me to, mine got fed lastnight..im stoked to see the growth today when the box opens up lol


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

DF, what kind of bike is that in your Avatar? I like the street-fighter look and in the market for a new bike, someone stole mine out of my garage in June...never found.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

machnak said:


> DF, what kind of bike is that in your Avatar? I like the street-fighter look and in the market for a new bike, someone stole mine out of my garage in June...never found.


Awe dude that fuckin sucks, seems you just had more and more bad luck with that bike huh.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

machnak said:


> DF, what kind of bike is that in your Avatar? I like the street-fighter look and in the market for a new bike, someone stole mine out of my garage in June...never found.


 That sucks bro...to steal a mans bike is worse than killing his dog and raping his wife! or killing his wife and raping his dog..same thing

thats a rigid bobber style chooper in the pic

what you lookin for, a sport bike or a harley style?


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Awe dude that fuckin sucks, seems you just had more and more bad luck with that bike huh.


Man I was pissed...I swear it had some sort of curse on it!



Dizzle Frost said:


> That sucks bro...to steal a mans bike is worse than killing his dog and raping his wife! or killing his wife and raping his dog..same thing
> 
> thats a rigid bobber style chooper in the pic
> 
> what you lookin for, a sport bike or a harley style?


I'm looking for a bobber or sport bike. I'd like a Ducati or Buell, but I don't have that kind of money haha. I may go with an R6 but really haven't made up my mind. I was riding an SV650...only for the V-Twin aspect about it, it was a bad ass bike. Anything possible you could do to it I did. I would love when Ducati's or Busa's would pull up next to me and rev...off the line you couldn't catch me but in higher gears they'd zoom by me haha.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

you can buy older Buells pretty cheap...best thign baout those is the 1200 Harley motor, if you ever wanan buld a chopper or bobber you can swap the motor and tranny into any sportster frame and have serious horsepower


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

When I bought it:


When it was stolen :



Ok, I'm done sorry BC for the jack.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

SVs are tight lil bikes, they handle well. Fuck bike thieves, same as a cattle rustler lol


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Last year around the same time


Damn bro I have been hanging with you now for over a year!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 18, 2011)

time flys when yo havin fun


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> time flys when yo havin fun


Well said.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Damn bro I have been hanging with you now for over a year!!!


bahahahahaha i never saw it like this. lmao. its bangin setup he got now tho. lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

i love RIU a lil bit lol, if you dig thru the idiots you can find good people like you guys


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Hell yea, I'm met some pretty good friends on this site, not only in Vegas but everywhere. I love RIU.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

same here.....theres some kickass people up in here


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

Cougars end of week 4. Tomorrow starts week 5












#2 (Branchy Pheno) Northern Skunk growth structure


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Ladies look good BC. Pretty cool how those bud sites are forming.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

*APG end of week 4 as well. 7 left to go *

















*SEXY!!*


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Sativa like a mo-fo.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

those look hot! lol 

im diggin the sativa pheno cougar


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2011)

Lol, too bad the green is fucked up on my comp at the moment , all you ish looks red. but despite the color its awesome.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, too bad the green is fucked up on my comp at the moment , all you ish looks red. but despite the color its awesome.


Nah your screen is coo, my shit is actually red  lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Nah your screen is coo, my shit is actually red  lol


lmmfao, are you serious, or just fuckin wit me?? lol
haha thats whats up. how are night temps out there. im hittin mid 30's now/


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

Queen Bitch


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

Greenhouse is ready


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

dude, thats a fuckin masterpiece!

nice job


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks fucking legit dude, well done maneeee.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2011)

yea man that shit is incredible. whats the sq. ft.?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 18, 2011)

Put that shit to work bro!!!! Are you putting the stones in soon???

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Put that shit to work bro!!!! Are you putting the stones in soon???
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


 Need a heavy duty truck to do it


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Need a heavy duty truck to do it


Oh damn thats a lot....what are you doing tonight???


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Oh damn thats a lot....what are you doing tonight???


 nothing, the yungun is sick


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

that sucks dude...hope lil collector feels better....ill be on the box most of the night


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> that sucks dude...hope lil collector feels better....ill be on the box most of the night


ill try to hop on later


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 18, 2011)

i was going to stop by but maybe tomorrow. I need to get some soil and stuff for the clones. Is that compost stuff behind the Greenhouse ready yet? Maybe I can test it on a clone for you.


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> that sucks dude...hope lil collector feels better....ill be on the box most of the night


Add me dude! 

Gamertag - Machnak


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

machnak said:


> Add me dude!
> 
> Gamertag - Machnak


 Not like you ever play anyway. Fukker!! lol


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Haha, I'm getting on now, haven't got BF3 yet...but I'll be on Black Ops or Reach right now.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

machnak said:


> Haha, I'm getting on now, haven't got BF3 yet...but I'll be on Black Ops or Reach right now.


 ill add you dude...all i got is BF3 and Forza 4 lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 19, 2011)

The Sour OG I had in veg was getting pretty big and bushy, so I took 7 cuts off her for clones, ranging from 4-6" each. She doesnt even look like I pulled anything off!!

Also topped Purple le pew #2 and put the top in the cloner. as soon as it roots i will throw it in to sex. PLP #1 and #2 look exactly the same!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2011)

is purple le pew related to gage greens pepe le dank, cindy la pew, or pepe le chem?

or isnt this the one we voted on?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is purple le pew related to gage greens pepe le dank, cindy la pew, or pepe le chem?
> 
> or isnt this the one we voted on?


 Thats the one that was voted on 

Power Skunk x Pure Royal Kush (Purple Kush)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2011)

haha, i figured. probably better than there shit anyway.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 19, 2011)

http://www.topshelfgraphix.com/


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2011)

Cool, is this something your working on?

just checked out the website. still on it, i like what they do.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 19, 2011)

Nah my cuzzo has his own graphics business going, just promotin his shit!!

My artistic abilities are limited, lol. I am much more of a math and logic guy. Shoulda been a math major, considering i was getting straight A's in math all the way through Calc 3.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2011)

your also a pretty good handy man which usually fall hand in hand with math + logic guys.
! your avi, i was just about to post the pic saying i like that 1.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> your also a pretty good handy man which usually fall hand in hand with math + logic guys.
> ! your avi, i was just about to post the pic saying i like that 1.


u should see some of the cool shit he comes up with. lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 19, 2011)

KISS Groupie.....What a slut you gave me! 



Tell your cousin I said whats up! His shit looks good. I just finished up the res change on Skunkijuana and Coffee Cans. I am going to get water and start brewing my tea, clean up and then come over. I am going to roll a blunt of Sour D with Chemband Kief that way we can blaze as soon as I get there. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 19, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> KISS Groupie.....What a slut you gave me!
> 
> View attachment 1895847View attachment 1895845View attachment 1895848
> 
> ...


She looks dope as fuck. I think her name should be Sophia (Loren)  the ultimate Cougar


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 19, 2011)

I was thinking more like this......


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 19, 2011)

MV OG xplanted to 1/2 gal grow bag from a party cup today.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 19, 2011)

your cus is good wit his skills 

i used to dabble in graphics back in da day 
did drafting for western electric but when day found out how good my art skills where moved to graphic arts dept 
was back in da cut , past photo ,touchup, freehand days 
the days when you had to be an artist not know software 

in lookin a few pages back i answered my question i had on my thread 
so how long was dis transplant in da cup -got good bottom goin on


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> your cus is good wit his skills
> 
> i used to dabble in graphics back in da day
> did drafting for western electric but when day found out how good my art skills where moved to graphic arts dept
> ...


8 day in the party cup before xplant


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 19, 2011)

The cloner was taking up too much real estate in the veg tent, so I built a little "Garage" for it, and mounted a 2ft flouro tube underneath, so the seedlings and cuttings still have a light source.


----------



## machnak (Nov 19, 2011)

Everything looking good dude, nice root mass on the OG.


----------



## HIGHdef420 (Nov 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Definitely not going to do that this time.
> 
> So i have the choice of some Tahoe Kush clones or some Bubba Kush clones, or maybe some of both.


Do the tahoe kush. Bubba is dank but common Tahoe is Super Dank and a lot rarer. Ive only seen it at the clinics a couple times im my area and its always top shelf.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 19, 2011)

HIGHdef420 said:


> Do the tahoe kush. Bubba is dank but common Tahoe is Super Dank and a lot rarer. Ive only seen it at the clinics a couple times im my area and its always top shelf.


 thanks for the input  a little late though

better late than never huh.

Bubba has been doing pretty well around these parts.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 20, 2011)

looks good.  I can't wait till every thing is back on track with my grow. I think its cuz of the summer that I was having alot of problems.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 20, 2011)

whuts whut who is who 

luks goud but whut am i lukin at 

you may have posted and i forgot or missed 

thanks


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> whuts whut who is who
> 
> luks goud but whut am i lukin at
> 
> ...









Clockwise from top left:

Red Kush clone
PLP #2
PLP #1
Cougar clone
Gorilla Grape S
Gorilla Grape I


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 20, 2011)

much betterer bruh iknow the players in da game now


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

number 6 on the clock looks like my Gorillla Grape did...that pheno was my purple one


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> number 6 on the clock looks like my Gorillla Grape did...that pheno was my purple one


With the fat indica leaves>

The other one the Satty pheno looks a lot like the Magic Monkey

BTw, hopefullly i dont get banned, lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> With the fat indica leaves>
> 
> The other one the Satty pheno looks a lot like the Magic Monkey
> 
> BTw, hopefullly i dont get banned, lol.


 I had a very sativa Gorilla Grape with thin leaves and an up high, my MM's were more indica.

and if you get banned i swear to fuck ill throw a revolt up in this bitch !


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

Time to make some beans 







I cut off the top part of the male that grew above the light. It dried for a gay, and i ran it through the pollen sifter, just to see how much i could get


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2011)

cool as hell man, i just plugged in my breeding box earlier. right now i got some Lush f4's planned and some calibands. the f3 generation of lush's is way more funkier than the light lemon smell of the first two generations, now i just need a dank ass male and i'm good. i am going to pollinate a branch of each pheno to keep some variation in the f4's. this is where the genetics start to really stabilize, i want to try a couple different moms.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 20, 2011)

hate to cut in bc many apologies but i need all the peeps opinions in ur thread since they r the only ones i really chat it up with. lol. having an issue please give me ur opinions.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/488644-nut-pistils-help.html


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 20, 2011)

yep yep time to make da dough nuts bruh 

you doin hs work foshure just spred dat luv nutin but goud will come to you 

wil be a few creeps along da wy but nutin big enough to stop ya 

you a runnin back an creeps are defensive tryin to stop you 
its day job just spred 

one creep keep spreadin 2 creeps keep spreadin feel me 

power to da spreaders downfall to da horders an da ones dat holdin mary hostage for ransum 

spread bruda spread 


YOU SEEM TO HAVE ALL DA BASSES COVERED 


1LUV


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like using the 2x4 on the roof of the GH is working perfectly in keeping the water from pooling up 

Dry as bone inside and no leaks, Gotta love it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2011)

intersting BC99. doing some lines and making beans.. hahah. nice. thats mighty nice of you to babysit BKBs girls for him. You have an exellent reputation as well. ive heard nothing but fantastic things about your gardening skills.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> intersting BC99. doing some lines and making beans.. hahah. nice. thats mighty nice of you to babysit BKBs girls for him. You have an exellent reputation as well. ive heard nothing but fantastic things about your gardening skills.


Thats pollen my dear  not coke - lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hmm This page needs Bud Porn

Bubba


























Bubba got fucked by a cougar


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 20, 2011)

i dont appreciate u waving ur sweet ass pot plants in my face. lol. lookin sweet brotha.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 21, 2011)

dat bubba is one fine lady 

id take her out ona date anytime

an show her a good time 

den she can give me agood time


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 21, 2011)

oh yo gh looks good 
you a very crafty person 
your mind and hands always workin


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 21, 2011)

I just love that little mini scrog dude! Gotta get me some of those.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 21, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I just love that little mini scrog dude! Gotta get me some of those.


those are some serious apple as cheeks in yur avi! im hungry now lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

4lbs of dry ice, 1/2 lb of trim and 30 minutes later you got 1.5 OZ quality kief


----------



## machnak (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey BC, were any of those flowered here in the thread I can check out? If ya know what I'm talking about


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

machnak said:


> Hey BC, were any of those flowered here in the thread I can check out? If ya know what I'm talking about


all but the 1 fem seed


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> 4lbs of dry ice, 1/2 lb of trim and 30 minutes later you got 1.5 OZ quality kief


Who has 1.5oz of keif?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Who has 1.5oz of keif?


I do maufauka


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;Hij1PsMVWn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hij1PsMVWn0[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm going to choke slam your ass when I get home....


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I'm going to choke slam your ass when I get home....


for what? ????


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 22, 2011)

sounds like for holdin out on da K but im a jonny cum lately


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2011)

You've got mail!... an e-mail.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like this batch of mercury's is no bueno. Mine showed a couple of nuts today as well.

Could go buy some penetrator and reverse from Dutch Masters, but it is too much of a hassle IMO, just gonna toss the plant.

On a sad note, Thuggs Bunny passed away sometime during the night. May she rest in peace!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> I had a very sativa Gorilla Grape with thin leaves and an up high, my MM's were more indica.
> 
> and if you get banned i swear to fuck ill throw a revolt up in this bitch !


I almost shit myself with that avvie, i thought the ass made his way over to my thread too. lol


----------



## BBYY (Nov 22, 2011)

i made it! I propose we all rock that avatar...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

BBYY said:


> i made it!


sweetness!! Now catch up!!! lol


----------



## BBYY (Nov 22, 2011)

Shit i only made it like 5 pages in and gonna have to continue again later, When you updating with new pics next?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Shit i only made it like 5 pages in and gonna have to continue again later, When you updating with new pics next?


whenever, probably in a little bit, after I feed.

The cougars have mad resin on their fans already!!! Dopeness!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

DON'T ever get BACK SURGERY, it will fuck you up!!!!

On that note, my back is killing me lately. Got a drs appt tomorrow to see whats wrong now. Im really hoping those rods and pins havent shifted around on me.


----------



## machnak (Nov 22, 2011)

I hear ya with the back pain dude, it's not fun at all. Hope it starts to feel better dude.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi bill a few pics of the male GK for you mate, what a stud!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 22, 2011)

Man he's a looker for sure! Haha


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

He is fucking awesome. Man he is super branchy, nothing like any of the females I grew..


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sexy hot Cougars!!







My camera died so I gotta recharge the battery, more to come later


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 22, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! i will be over soon. finishing up now.


----------



## BBYY (Nov 22, 2011)

should bend that right one over for me and snap another pic I like my cougars thick, dirty and bent over lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

I personally prefer the one on the far left, she is spaced out much better, and she has that double-head thing going. Plus she smells better


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

They all vegged for the same amount of time, but you can see in the middle one that its size has obviously been effected by the size of the container. I am still gonna try to see what i can pull from this 1 gal nursery pot.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 22, 2011)

RIP Thuggz Bunny.....she was a great true stoner bunny.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 22, 2011)

my nigga thugs. rip ill pour a 40 and smoke a beezy for u.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 22, 2011)

The cougars are looking great. Oh and I'm sorry to hear about your bunny man.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 22, 2011)

lukin good bill 
you a smart man mr Bill 
i see how you smudged the background pics 
you get up pretty early bruh


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 22, 2011)

I am leaving the east and heading back west right now. I should be back home around midnight....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 22, 2011)

machnak said:


> Man he's a looker for sure! Haha


Sure is man, hes the daddy now!!! lol



billcollector99 said:


> He is fucking awesome. Man he is super branchy, nothing like any of the females I grew..


Thanks bill, yeh hes got like 14 pairs of nodes, thats why i was buzzin thinkin i had 28 side colas on the way when i thought he was a girl lol................he smells real nice like berrys!

Them cougars are sexy as fook bro!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 22, 2011)

> I am leaving the east and heading back west right now. I should be back home around midnight....


whuts up B

where is home for you 


east or west

home where you hang yo hat or where yo heart is


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;Iz_XDMtU_UI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz_XDMtU_UI[/video]


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 23, 2011)

nice vid update ther bill
erryting lukin really good bruh
you got this game down pat 









On a sad note, Thuggs Bunny passed away sometime during the night. May she rest in peace!! 


sorry to read dis bruh 

tough on da little guy hegh


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Luke I am your Father......Was Vader commentating on your video??? Nice Vid bro!

Flowering Shed is looking very full and packed with love!!!

Hit me up when you get up and can chill.....Thanks for taking care of my plants when I was away! They all look different and happy!!!

@D, my hat is hung in the West but my heart is always in the East!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 23, 2011)

sounded like sum kinda voice disguise equipment


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice video Bill, CK definitely looking like a Kush that's for sure. That SOG x SFVOG has some fat ass leaves on it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2011)

IMO the Cougars lean more towards the Northern Skunk, but hey its all good


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

When i bred to Northern Skunk i noticed alota the phenos leaned towards it to


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Whats on your agenda today bro??? Did you MIR on my Cougar or just fed her?

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Yo Dizzle, you got pics of your Northern SKunk??? One of my favs right there bro!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Whats on your agenda today bro??? Did you MIR on my Cougar or just fed her?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


 Just fed her


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Just fed her


Damn, she is already dried out!!!! Bitch got her grub on!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice Video BC, love the voice!  Ladies looking mighty fine.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2011)

The Audio isnt synced with the video though, so I am a little bummed


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Well its not the voice we like, its the kick ass video of the plants we love!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2011)

By DANA MATTIOLI

Scotts Miracle-Gro Co. has long sold weed killer. Now, it's hoping to help people grow killer weed.


Scott's Miracle-Gro is hoping to cash in on the growing medical marijuana business. WSJ's Dana Mattioli reports. Photo by Justin Sullivan/Getty Images

In an unlikely move for the head of a major company, Scotts Chief Executive Jim Hagedorn said he is exploring targeting medical marijuana as well as other niches to help boost sales at his lawn and garden company.

"I want to target the pot market," Mr. Hagedorn said in an interview. "There's no good reason we haven't."

More

Law Blog: Medical Marijuana Law Doesn't Trump Employer's Drug Policy
Health Blog: Would You Invest Your Money in Medical Marijuana?
Medical-Marijuana Firms Hold High Hopes for Fund Raising
Sales at Scotts rose 5% last year to $2.9 billion. But the Marysville, Ohio, company relies on sales at three key retailers&#8212;Home Depot Inc., Lowe's Cos. and Wal-Mart Stores Inc.&#8212;for nearly two-thirds of its revenue. With consumers still cautious about spending, the retailers aren't building new stores as quickly as they used to, making growth for suppliers like Scotts harder to come by. Against that backdrop, Mr. Hagedorn has pushed his regional sales presidents to look for smaller pockets of growth, such as the marijuana market, that together could produce a noticeable bump in sales.

Sixteen states have legalized medical marijuana, the largest being California and Colorado. The market will reach $1.7 billion in sales this year, according to a report by See Change Strategy LLC, an information data services company.

While the report focuses on revenue from growers and dispensaries, Kris Lotlikar, president of See Change, said the market for companies selling hydroponic equipment and professional services is also thriving.

"We see very good growth for these types of companies as the medical-marijuana business grows," he said.

Altered States

Top US markets for medical marijuana, forecast 2011 sales

California: $1.3 billion
Colorado: $244 million
Michigan: $53 million
Montana: $44 million
Washington: $29 million
Source: See Change Strategy LLC
Marijuana use remains illegal under federal law, but federal raids on medical dispensaries have eased since President Obama took office. And while major public companies haven't openly targeted the market, in recent months medical-marijuana companies have sought money from venture capitalists and signaled future IPOs.

Centennial Seed Co., a Boulder, Colo., medical-cannabis seed seller, is seeking $500,000 through a private offering. General Cannabis Inc., whose stock trades on the Pink Sheets, supports the medical-marijuana market with financial and Internet services.

Journal Community


The 55-year-old Mr. Hagedorn isn't a typical suit-wearing CEO. A former F-16 fighter pilot, he flies his Cessna to and from meetings in Port Washington, N.Y., where he grew up, and the company's headquarters in Ohio, much to the chagrin of his board. He also peppers his language with swear words and military references, and he showed up at the office on a recent June day in jeans and sneakers.

Mr. Hagedorn took over Miracle-Gro from his father, who co-founded the company. The idea to merge with Scotts dawned on him after he looked at the company's market value in 1995, he said, so he called his father's tax lawyer to vet the idea. "I said, 'Bob, I got this f&#8212; crazy idea. Do you think it'd be f&#8212; possible to take over Scotts?'" he recalls, sitting in the Port Washington office that his father once occupied.

More on Miracle-Gro

Where the Grass Is Made Greener (8/19/2009)

Scotts Miracle-Gro CEO Jim Hagedorn discusses how the company is trying to balance eco-friendly and natural products against its traditional lawn care line. Wendy Bounds reports.


Wendy Bounds visits the Scotts Miracle-Gro labs for a look at the newest methods in pest-control.

Mr. Hagedorn is serious about sales growth, no matter how small. On a recent trip to a Farmingdale, N.Y., Home Depot, he saw a customer having a difficult time choosing soil. "C'mon, go help him out," he told Mike Carbonara, Scotts' president for the Northeast. A few minutes later, the customer was walking away with a bag of Miracle-Gro. Over the next half hour, Mr. Carbonara influenced three more sales.

Targeting marijuana isn't the only way Mr. Hagedorn is pursuing growth outside the national chains. Scotts is also looking to sell more through grocery stores.

And the company is recultivating its ties to independent lawn-and-garden-store owners, including offering them exclusive products. Mr. Hagedorn strained those ties with a 2009 speech in which he criticized the owners for not doing enough to promote Scotts products, prompting many owners to walk out.

"I don't give speeches to independents anymore," he said.

To target marijuana growers, Scotts would likely buy niche dirt companies that already exist rather than create its own line of branded products.


JIM HAGEDORN

Raids on pot-growing operations have turned up Scotts products. Mr. Hagedorn takes that as a good sign of brand awareness, but he fears that some growers would be reluctant to use a mainstream product.

*Rollitup.org, a website geared toward the marijuana-growing community, has several forums that debate Miracle-Gro's effectiveness. A user with the moniker Weedqueen12 wrote: "i think [Miracle-Gro] works well." Another user, dannyboy602, countered that Miracle-Gro causes pot plants to "burn and stress."*

In the past, Scotts wouldn't have considered pursuing businesses or product lines that generated less than $10 million a year in revenue. But, Mr. Hagedorn said, "We can't operate our business like that anymore."


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

I have used the MG soil before and it worked well for me, my MD was grown in that...

Top US markets for medical marijuana, forecast 2011 sales

California: $1.3 billion
Colorado: $244 million
Michigan: $53 million
Montana: $44 million
Washington: $29 million

WOW!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I have used the MG soil before and it worked well for me, my MD was grown in that...
> 
> Top US markets for medical marijuana, forecast 2011 sales
> 
> ...


Yeah except MG is owned by monsanto, I will never knowingly buy another one of their products again...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 23, 2011)

still nice


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 23, 2011)

im gona send a lot of papers out 
on pollen catching storing an use 
i just got them back from pb 
bkbshowed interest 
so ill send them to him 
he can obsorb and then get them to you 
you do the same and return them 

diff peeps take on the subjects 



read
make copys of interested 
keep together 
and mail back


holla if ady diff


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Im VERY INTERESTED D!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 23, 2011)

i have decided to murder that other mercury and just start completely over. it started doing the same shit to me. if it was stable it would have been some bad ass smoke. but im not going to risk it getting all of my neigbors plants preggo too. so ill post some pictures of it later on after i beat the hell out of it with my novelty padres baseball bat.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Sucks to start over, but glad you fixed it now then 4 weeks into flower, that would be another wasted month ya know.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah i know. it just blows that all that effort and 2 good sized plants took a shit. got those two seeds in the shed. gonna drop the 1000 to about a foot above them in the morning after i do some killing and make room. ill show some pics hopefully. watered those cougars today. cant wait till they are healthy enough for the box  they be some good smoke once they are done. gonna top the skywalker and purp le pew hopefully in the next few days. think u can clone the tops for me?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2011)

You got a bubble cloner son, use it!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> You got a bubble cloner son, use it!!!


yeah but i havent mastered the bubble cloner yet. still kinda iffy. lol. i dont wanna screw them up.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

I got an extra tray/dome if he wants to use as well......

Thats how you learn wheelz.....


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah i know. lol. but i just dont want to learn with one clone from each. lol. to much for me to screw up. im gonna vegg out a mom and cut a bunch of clones off of it then try to learn when i have the extra to do it with.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 25, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I have used the MG soil before and it worked well for me, my MD was grown in that...
> 
> Top US markets for medical marijuana, forecast 2011 sales
> 
> ...


I wonder where they collect this data from? Seems awfully low to me lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 25, 2011)

Check out the goodies on our fellow member's thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 26, 2011)

hey going to gorilla tomorrow or i guess its today. lol. u need anything? i gotta pick up like three or 4 air stones and some smart pots. u think 1 or 2 gallons for the 12/12 stuff?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> hey going to gorilla tomorrow or i guess its today. lol. u need anything? i gotta pick up like three or 4 air stones and some smart pots. u think 1 or 2 gallons for the 12/12 stuff?


 1 gals for the 12/12 but i have a ton of those growbags too...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 26, 2011)

Bird Landed, Keep me posted.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;tJzOGJfCVh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJzOGJfCVh0[/video]


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 26, 2011)

u think those grow bags will rock them ok?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 26, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> u think those grow bags will rock them ok?


I have a couple of two gallon growbags . if i was doing a 12/12 run, id go down to 1 gallon. and pack em tight.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I have a couple of two gallon growbags . if i was doing a 12/12 run, id go down to 1 gallon. and pack em tight.


Yeah i got a pack of 25 of the 1 gallons


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 26, 2011)

do you think they actually hold a gallon? i mean i think my 2 gals are like 3.5 gal. lol im serious tho


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

MIR on all dry veg plants, the PLP's, the Gorilla's, RED, and the Magic Monkey

Then fed with X-Nutrients Micro 15 ml/gal Grow 20 ml/gal, and Dynagro Protekt 2.5 ml/gal/


Early Skunk Clone DWC

Rainwater, Azos, Great White, and Roots. No nutrients.












Bubba Clone, in the same type DWC. She is slowly recovering, she took a beating during the rooting process







Early Skunk clone Coco












Left and top right are female cougar clones, CK#4 the bottom right is the CK male







Gorilla Grapes







Magic Monkey







Red Kush












Purple Le Pew













Sour OG day 2 in the GH. = Day 2 flowering












It is still super bright inside the GH even with the painters plastic up!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 26, 2011)

Everything looks great BC. What's your tap PPM?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

300 or so, +/- 20 ppm


----------



## machnak (Nov 26, 2011)

Cool, thanks dude...my shit is horrible. 590+


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 27, 2011)

cumin along good there bill all lookin good 

the bubba is slow to get going willl root then sit there for a while 
my last bub clone grew into aball first then upward 
wasted a lot of energy then started branching 
an going on wit its growth 

ill put up a pic weds of two clones taken same time 
a bub an a tsd 
about same size you will see the diff in what they are doing right now


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2011)

That Red Clone, and the Bubba Clone were taken same day, The difference is obvious. Then again, that Red roots in 6 days!!

Bubba





Red


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Purple Le Pew's 1 and 2

5 week Veg 













Topped for 4 main colas per UB about 3 days ago.







The bigger one is 7.5 inches tall and is working on its 8th node.

The smaller one was topped at the 2nd node when it had reached its 6th node. 

They are very compact plants with ample side branching. Looking like they will be good candidates for LST or scrog, depending on their stretch.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2011)

Lookin nice & thick and red as well , lol(still need another vga cord) brother.and the GH is lookin Great. i dropped two of each and 4 grape kush's. as well as 4 Ugly Lush f3's which i havn't grown yet only the Pretty f3's. some Lemon Q's and some more p10 crosses. this perpetual from seed is doing aiight. especially since i suck at cloning since i moved.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Chemband Grape Kush

Welcome to the world


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin nice & thick and red as well , lol(still need another vga cord) brother.and the GH is lookin Great. i dropped two of each and 4 grape kush's. as well as 4 Ugly Lush f3's which i havn't grown yet only the Pretty f3's. some Lemon Q's and some more p10 crosses. this perpetual from seed is doing aiight. especially since i suck at cloning since i moved.


Fuuuck, i shoulda remembered, i got like 3 or 4 laying around the house, lol. (vga cords)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol, that woulda been hella helpful. i think my eyes have adjusted in some way to not seeing green on the comp screens. some times the pics look normal til i try to focus.


----------



## machnak (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello little babies!  got a good dad over there!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 27, 2011)

Just keep a eye out on those clones....If its a male its a BG Special, female its a Skunijuana. Sorry!

Plants look great....those are a lot of beans you popped, what are your plans for them???


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Just keep a eye out on those clones....If its a male its a BG Special, female its a Skunijuana. Sorry!
> 
> Plants look great....those are a lot of beans you popped, what are your plans for them???


 giving half to wheels to run 12/12 and the rest i'll veg


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> giving half to wheels to run 12/12 and the rest i'll veg


I need to get some Sperm....Is the BC99 Cougar Sperm Bank Open??? My plants are ready to get thrashed by a Cougar!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Cougar


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 27, 2011)

Easy bill, the GK is in his own pad now mate with a 30w cfl lol..................his gettin some huge balls on the fella!!, about how long does the guys take to do there thing??


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2011)

They can start dropping pol as early as 3 weeks.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Bubba


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Cougar


----------



## machnak (Nov 27, 2011)

Man they're some frosty little bitches! I really want your bubba


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 28, 2011)

those plants look so yummy i could eat them 

i love the dark shade of the leaves, beautiful.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful bud shots there BC. Can't believe I missed this one! Tuned in.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 28, 2011)

so im gonna come over and im bringing condoms cuz ur plants be sexy as fuck and they been eye ballin me all night.  lol.


----------



## BBYY (Nov 28, 2011)

looking good Bill!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 28, 2011)

looks deadly bro


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 28, 2011)

Pre-98 Bubba Trich Shot







Sorry guys, i got confused on what pics were what.

This is from the Bubba, not the Cougar.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 28, 2011)

super sexy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 28, 2011)

BAM! Fucking nice shot.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 29, 2011)

nice work bill 
wholy shit -trich shot -dats bub?- you should have labeled it 
so peeps know whut day droolin ova
ill teel you bruh thers nutin like a blown up trich shot


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

The top from the plp that I took rooted today 

6 days from being cut


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 29, 2011)

bc nice shot, love those up close and personal shots you do. good to hear the plp roots easy, i got a cut of kriptonight that just hates to root. im trying to figure out how it likes to root now.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 29, 2011)

much more betterer LOL

that is a short time for roots i thought adv was like 10 or 12 days


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> much more betterer LOL
> 
> that is a short time for roots i thought adv was like 10 or 12 days


Yeah, usually its about 8-12 for me using the rapid rooters and the humidome.

The Red Kush roots in 6 days.

And now the PLP rooted in 6 days 

Nice results IMO, especially considering that I rooted the *Top*, which usually takes _longer_ to root IMO.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

More Bubba.

Heres the deal. 

Both the bubba and the Red kush were clones/teens that i got from a friend. He had the vegging on 24/0.

When I got them they went in to my veg room which was on 18/6. 

Do you think the jump in dark time might have started the flowering process?

That is the only thing that I can think of that would explain why they are showing as being much closer to being finished than I expected.

BUBBA


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Stem on the Indica Gorilla Grape

Notice the sites where the side branches meet the mainstem. I am really liking the way the rings are forming, and the very thick structuring.

A trait I look for when breeding


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 29, 2011)

How much closer to being finished are you talking about?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> How much closer to being finished are you talking about?


 2-3 weeks farther along then i thought. On the Bubba, Red, and the APG.

Which also explains the severe clawing on the red, as she was still getting veg nutes late in to flower, and she doesnt like that very much, as I have learned in the past.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 29, 2011)

> A trait I look for when breeding


i hear you on da above seems like day getin ready to hold up sum heavy weight



> Do you think the jump in dark time might have started the flowering process?


 2nd above -im not sure sounds possible i have no answer past that 

thats a very serious pheno of bubba strong - could pull a bus wit that genetic chain - strong


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i hear you on da above seems like day getin ready to hold up sum heavy weight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a reason why she is a keeper 

Everyone that has grown this cut has fallen in love with it...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Indica Gorilla Grape 5.3 weeks since germ

















Xplanted to a 2 gal smart pot today.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

So i cut a small nug off the bubba tonight, and quick dried it. Smoked 1 bowl, and I can say that she is def pretty damn near ready  Just gonna let her fatten up over the week.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Indica Gorilla Grape 5.3 weeks since germ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow nice plant bill looks heavy on the indica side. what the story on that strain?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> wow nice plant bill looks heavy on the indica side. what the story on that strain?


"Outlaw Genetics" Gorilla Grape {F-2} (Purple Urkle x Double Purple Doja)


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 30, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i hear you on da above seems like day getin ready to hold up sum heavy weight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed D, thats why I still have a BG Special(BC99's Pre98 Bubba x Grape Kush) Clone that is ready to go into BC's Iron Maiden for some "Red Light District Partying"


billcollector99 said:


> There is a reason why she is a keeper
> 
> Everyone that has grown this cut has fallen in love with it...


I did........


billcollector99 said:


> So i cut a small nug off the bubba tonight, and quick dried it. Smoked 1 bowl, and I can say that she is def pretty damn near ready  Just gonna let her fatten up over the week.


Save a bowl for me......I will be over tomorrow and I will bring the BG male over!!

*BG Special (Pre98 Bubba x Grape Kush) Male*
Hope you like it.....I do and plan on pollinating my PLPs with it...



Peace

BKB


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2011)

He's sexy! (no homo) he's built how i like my girls built


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wheels stopped by last night with Fire OG. Whooeee that stuff was nice.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2011)

haha, lucky mofo.. looks dank


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, lucky mofo.. looks dank


took the words right otta my mouth Tryna.
BC99your really an amazing gardener. I admire you skills very much. 
now to find that bubba pix to try to print it. did you know your inbox is full? 
i think that bubba pix would look spectacular on glossy photopaper about 8 by 11 inches big or so...lol.
have a fun day smoking that wicked medicine. Im jealous.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 30, 2011)

inbox is clear.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2011)

I need a bubba to grow side by side with my corleones to see how far it leans bubba.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like I got the very 1st _FEMALE_ *Purple Le Pew *


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats.. i forgot pepe was a skunk. are skunk involved in the genetics?


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Wheels stopped by last night with Fire OG. Whooeee that stuff was nice.


i can't wait to stop by with my fire


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Congrats.. i forgot pepe was a skunk. are skunk involved in the genetics?


Yessir

Flying Dutchmen Power Skunk x Pure Royal Kush ( Pure Kush x Afgani landrace)


----------



## machnak (Nov 30, 2011)

Hahaaha, Pepe made me laugh.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 1, 2011)

hears you got a female aswell bc?? right on man!!!im 2 for 3 germ &2 for 3 females!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 1, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i can't wait to stop by with my fire


im totally jealous!! hahahaha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi bill hows tricks matey??.....heres some of the GK male.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi bill hows tricks matey??.....heres some of the GK male.


[video=youtube;7YUuyzQDmjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YUuyzQDmjY[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 1, 2011)

Just look at that handsome fella.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thought i would show you guys the difference between the Bubba and one of the cougars

Cougar Trich's


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 1, 2011)

Stuck the Chemband x GK into flower, they are gonna be on a 12/12 run.

Germed some more PLP's

and a Northern Lights x Trainwreck

Steering away from the top notch Kush's for awhile. (Gonna hold on to those for the time being)

I want to take a look at what else is out there in this genetic pool of herb 

Still looking for a replacement for the Acapulco Gold... something that takes 11-14 weeks to flower. 12 weeks would be perfect for me.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Stuck the Chemband x GK into flower, they are gonna be on a 12/12 run.
> 
> Germed some more PLP's
> 
> ...


Have you tried Sannies Killing Fields? KF would run 11-12 weeks. Quality smoke with nice fragrance and bag appeal. 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Killing_Fields_F2/Sannies_Seeds/


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Stuck the Chemband x GK into flower, they are gonna be on a 12/12 run.
> 
> Germed some more PLP's
> 
> ...


http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/holy-smoke-seeds-regular/cat_331.html

u down? lol. i wanna try some landrace stuff.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 1, 2011)

yo mr Bill do you know whos fire dat was cause im waitin on og raskels fire og bx 

youll be happy when i get dem

trichs on dat couger nice to but bubbas are diff 
shaft and bulb bigger on bub trichs more spacing between the cougers as well


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 1, 2011)

Man these growers that sell to the shops out here lie their asses off, who knows if it was real Fire OG. Most shops around here have no clue about genetics... or growing for that matter.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 1, 2011)

what a shame - do they even know whut da sellin


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 1, 2011)

Half the time no. 

There are no rules.

People make up strain names, got 30 different kinds of OG's sometimes. 

Not all places are messed up, and a few are straight up legit, but I have been to places where i would never go back.

Some people are selling meds at the dispensary, and they dont even smoke!! How are they supposed to give a legit recommendation!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Half the time no.
> 
> There are no rules.
> 
> ...


Its the same way here east of you, people get bagseed clones and just call it whatever is popular. They give them to their friends and the fire spreads from there. Don't get me wrong, I've had some hefty bag seed, just chopped one down that was dank as hell, but don't pass it off as AK47 or something ridiculous. There's one that goes around here that's called "Kevorkian" named after Dr. Jack, unknown genetics. At least they didn't call it Northern Lights #6 lol. 

Non smoking farmers can't be trusted haha. I've never met one! That would be like meeting a corn farmer that doesn't eat corn, wtf? But once you try something, you either like the effects of it or you don't. Dank is dank, I don't care what its called.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 2, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Its the same way here east of you, people get bagseed clones and just call it whatever is popular. They give them to their friends and the fire spreads from there. Don't get me wrong, I've had some hefty bag seed, just chopped one down that was dank as hell, but don't pass it off as AK47 or something ridiculous. There's one that goes around here that's called "Kevorkian" named after Dr. Jack, unknown genetics. At least they didn't call it Northern Lights #6 lol.
> 
> Non smoking farmers can't be trusted haha. I've never met one! That would be like meeting a corn farmer that doesn't eat corn, wtf? But once you try something, you either like the effects of it or you don't. Dank is dank, I don't care what its called.


i think he means the people working there not the growers. ive been to dispensories where the person selling me the bud and recomending shit to me doesnt even smoke. i ask how this product is and if he has smoked it and he says oh i dont smoke i just work here. lmao. needless to say i left and never went back. how are u gonna tell me something is dank when u have never smoked it.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 2, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> i think he means the people working there not the growers. ive been to dispensories where the person selling me the bud and recomending shit to me doesnt even smoke. i ask how this product is and if he has smoked it and he says oh i dont smoke i just work here. lmao. needless to say i left and never went back. how are u gonna tell me something is dank when u have never smoked it.


Ahhh I hear you... I wouldn't see it as a problem at this point, not through legit dispensaries anyways. Science can determine the tendencies of an various strains through testing of THC and CBD content for the seller to recommend based on desired effects. I can handle the rest with my own senses. I wouldn't assume that just because they don't smoke that they aren't educated to assist people. I don't know how solid a recommendation would be from them anyways, how the hell would they be able to try everything the dispensary has to offer? I can barely keep up on all the strains I have haha. 

It still seems weird as hell though, don't understand why or how someone without a passion for cannabis would want to be in such an environment. From an employer's view, now that I can understand lol.


----------



## BBYY (Dec 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Man these growers that sell to the shops out here lie their asses off, who knows if it was real Fire OG. Most shops around here have no clue about genetics... or growing for that matter.


 Same here dude.

Even my trusted dispensary still sell less then desirable meds with whack names like Masterkushagesupersativasmisternicehigh


----------



## machnak (Dec 2, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Same here dude.
> 
> Even my trusted dispensary still sell less then desirable meds with whack names like Masterkushagesupersativasmisternicehigh


Haha, man I can't even pronounce that!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 2, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Same here dude.
> 
> Even my trusted dispensary still sell less then desirable meds with whack names like Masterkushagesupersativasmisternicehigh


That shit had me laughing....the funny thing about it, I would probably have to buy that strain at the dispensary on name alone!!! LOL Good shit BBYY!!!!

Peace 

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> How do I make these thumbnails bigger?









9/23/2010 G-13


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

one of those plants looks kinda like that...i didnt veg miine long so they are kinda bean pole looking , not bushy like that


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Lil Cougar

This one was the runt of the batch, also the last one to go from the DWC to a normal pot. She is in a 1 gallon standard nursery pot, with extra drainage drilled out the bottom.

Day 43 12/12

21" from the top of the soil, and her main cola is roughly a foot long.

Her smell is interesting, very Skunky at first whiff, but then if you smell the undertones left on your mustache or fingers, she is highly remniscent of the Red Kush that is her Aunt.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 4, 2011)

Lookin nice bill, real glad ive got a few of those bro  !!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 4, 2011)

lukin very nice there mr Bill


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 4, 2011)

the Coug is a sexy biatch!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 4, 2011)

Frosty frosty! nice


----------



## BBYY (Dec 4, 2011)

i wanna put my nuts on your drumset, shit I mean nice fucking cougar!


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lil Cougar
> 
> This one was the runt of the batch, also the last one to go from the DWC to a normal pot. She is in a 1 gallon standard nursery pot, with extra drainage drilled out the bottom.
> 
> ...


im in love. :}


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Baby shower is FINALLY OVER.

Im glad all my ladies cant talk...

Just saying


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Baby shower is FINALLY OVER.
> 
> Im glad all my ladies cant talk...
> 
> Just saying


 True, but they are almost equally as needy lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> True, but they are almost equally as needy lol


Yeah but a room packed full of 20 women is sooo noisy!!! Im glad its peace and quiet now. Lots of nice stuff for the baby


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad to hear it all went well.....


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 5, 2011)

wait there was 20 women at ur house. now that is a detail u forgot to mention when we spoke earlier. lmao. haha.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Took cuts from the 2 bottom branches off the Magic Monkey, put them in Rapid Rooters, and stuck the MM into the flower room. Today will be day 1 12/12


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 5, 2011)

good shit. im getting ready to do the same thing either today or tomorrow. waiting on the skywalker to root then they are bnoth going in. shouldnt be more than a day if it hasnt already.  the plp has bangin roots already.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;LpNyPDwHfiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpNyPDwHfiQ[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2011)

oooooowwee wowowowoow..Magic Monkey 12/12 from seed?
i really really like the name of that one.its super cute. what are the genetics behind it?
your a really serious breeder arent you Mr. Bill?
The lil cougar is gorgeous. 
She looks like very happy sexy metal head chick sitting on the chair ready to listen to some heavy metal music by cannibal corpse.lol
awesome gardening. 
take it easy
Ambz


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 6, 2011)

I germed the Magic Monkey on 10/22, so she vegged for roughly 6 weeks.

The genetics is Magic Merlin ( GDP x Duble Purple Doja) X Gorilla Grape ( Purple Urkle x Double Purple Doja)

I also have 2 Gorilla Grapes that were germed 10/22 that are still in veg.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2011)

wowzer your not a gardener your a zoo keeper. you got more gorillas and monkeys than anyone i know!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 6, 2011)

Cougar Kush (Stocky Pheno) 6.2 Weeks


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 6, 2011)

She looks very frosty...


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 6, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


>


Gorgeous... My pic would be much more depressing from the midwest lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 6, 2011)

or the southeast ...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 6, 2011)

kewl pic mang!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 7, 2011)

Last but not least of the Cougars, this one is the branchy Pheno, her bottom branches reach all the way to the top of the canopy, and they are holding some serious weight!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

woah that looks serious! i like the bud clusters


----------



## machnak (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice bud dude!


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 7, 2011)

dude! that bubba put me on a nice one earlier. i started cooking and am in the middle of this veggie bisquick chicken concoction. lmao. got the mad munchies man. smells like its coming out pretty good so far tho.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 7, 2011)

nice work bruh
i like to look at the knots below the main cola on the main stem to judge whut plant is all about after i look at its main package and whut the secondarys are doing


dat sky shot is nice i could see meself fuked da fuk up layin on me back starin into da sky for days


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2011)

lovely photos. cool sig. i like how all your plants have animal names. Do you only grow animal named plants? lol . im a suckere for your frostiness and macro trichome shots.
yes depressing weather here. No wonder its the highest suicide rate in the country. thank gooodness we have easy access to meds around here.. good meds always lift the spirit! and so do your pretty pictures.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 7, 2011)

Smoking the bubba tastes like a pine tree in my mouth


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lovely photos. cool sig. i like how all your plants have animal names. Do you only grow animal named plants? lol . im a suckere for your frostiness and macro trichome shots.
> yes depressing weather here. No wonder its the highest suicide rate in the country. thank gooodness we have easy access to meds around here.. good meds always lift the spirit! and so do your pretty pictures.


 They treat seasonal affective disorder with fluro lighting. My gf has one lol I say 432 T5 panels are just as good if not better. Feeling blue? Smoke a dub with your veggies lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 7, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Smoking the bubba tastes like a pine tree in my mouth


 damn I've been searching for the piney taste... how heavy indica is the smoke? I just don't like the ones that bring me way down or make me sleepy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lovely photos. cool sig. i like how all your plants have animal names. Do you only grow animal named plants? lol . im a suckere for your frostiness and macro trichome shots.
> yes depressing weather here. No wonder its the highest suicide rate in the country. thank gooodness we have easy access to meds around here.. good meds always lift the spirit! and so do your pretty pictures.


 I have family up that way, and the one thing that always stood out to me was the GREEN. Everything is green there. I love it up there. But im kinda weird that way, I love the rain, and storms and crap like that. Although Rain 9 months out of the year might be a little too much 

Thanks for enjoying my photos, I try to capture what only a *few *get to see in real life.

Unfortunately the pictures don't do these girls justice.

Which I am sure is the case for everyone posting pictures of their plants.

I just hope to show everyone else what I see with my eyes.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 7, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> damn I've been searching for the piney taste... how heavy indica is the smoke? I just don't like the ones that bring me way down or make me sleepy.


IMO this one I got is Satty dom, but then again I always chop her at like 10 % amber. I never let my plants get too far amber, I think the farthest I have gone is 40% amber.

She is almost all head, sits right behind the eyes. But after a while yeah your eyes do get heavy.

Wheels, whats your opinion of the Bubba?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> kewl pic mang!


kewler av mang


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 7, 2011)

bc those cougars look like theyve been covered with powdered sugar... really likeing those. so you have 2 phenos? a bushy one and a stretchey one? just noticed we are on page 420 lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 8, 2011)

me luv bubba ill marry her -an be wit her forever -til death due us part


Ambie couger is not the couger like the mountain lion cat couger 
it is more like da sexy mama couger (a milf)
but both pussy cats


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

i loves me some piney weed!


----------



## Jozikins (Dec 8, 2011)

420 pages!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Smoking the bubba tastes like a pine tree in my mouth


Yes it does and it feels like you get hit in the head from a falling Pine Tree!!! WOW amazing smoke so early, its only going to get better! Good work bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 9, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> 420 pages!


 Lol no, we're on 421 silly. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)

Mrs Bubba


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol no, we're on 421 silly. lol


 Ya'll are real confused, Im on page 106, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)

Gorilla Grape Indica - Sex Unknown - Germed 10-22


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)

Gorilla Grape Sativa - Suspected Male - Germed 10-22 - Flowered 12-09


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)

CK#5 aka my Keeper Cougar - Germed 9-22-2011 - Female


----------



## machnak (Dec 9, 2011)

As always, everything looks top notch.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 9, 2011)

Hmmm, LST'ing? I haven't done any of that in a while. I wonder what girl I have that would like to be all bent over like that? You and BKB sure do some serious vegging bill. Really good work man, and patience too.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hmmm, LST'ing? I haven't done any of that in a while. I wonder what girl I have that would like to be all bent over like that? You and BKB sure do some serious vegging bill. Really good work man, and patience too.


That Cougar has a Tree Trunk on her!!! Damn!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hmmm, LST'ing? I haven't done any of that in a while. I wonder what girl I have that would like to be all bent over like that? You and BKB sure do some serious vegging bill. Really good work man, and patience too.


Your Jackhammer would love it


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Smoking the bubba tastes like a pine tree in my mouth


yes it did. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> IMO this one I got is Satty dom, but then again I always chop her at like 10 % amber. I never let my plants get too far amber, I think the farthest I have gone is 40% amber.
> 
> She is almost all head, sits right behind the eyes. But after a while yeah your eyes do get heavy.
> 
> Wheels, whats your opinion of the Bubba?


bubba was the tastiest smoke ive had in a bit. super awesome instant head high, not too heavy. but yeah after enough u will be sleepy. lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 9, 2011)

> 1000 likes! Great journal bro.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> CK#5 aka my Keeper Cougar - Germed 9-22-2011 - Female


can i put her in my box? lol. ill love her and cherrish her and feed her and keep her clean and ill clean up her room and everything. please can i keep her mom? she be spoiled.  lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Bill...is that one of your homemade pots? jus curoius


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 9, 2011)

yeah it is. lol. he gettin pretty good at makin them things. i think thats a three gallon.

hey bc put up some new pics u should check that plp top already. lol. pokin thru the bottom of the cup in like 3 days or something. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Hey Bill...is that one of your homemade pots? jus curoius





wheels619 said:


> yeah it is. lol. he gettin pretty good at makin them things. i think thats a three gallon.
> 
> hey bc put up some new pics u should check that plp top already. lol. pokin thru the bottom of the cup in like 3 days or something. lol.


That one is actually a smartpot, a freebie from the grow show, otherwise i wouldnt buy one


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 9, 2011)

erting be lukin superb bruh 
i salute your skills 
bubba no words simply marvelous 

dose grapes luke good gona be very interesting to watch 
only problem be -you set da bar pretty high in going first 
gona be a tuff show to follow for the others holdin to this piece of genetics 
im anxious to see whut you do whit disun young man 
______________-whut chu gondo -________________________



.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> That one is actually a smartpot, a freebie from the grow show, otherwise i wouldnt buy one


wow i thought that one was one of urs. LOL.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> That one is actually a smartpot, a freebie from the grow show, otherwise i wouldnt buy one


 yeah i thought you made that one...i still gotta try makin a few..i gotta try these out !


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Gorilla Grape Indica - Sex Unknown - Germed 10-22


 DAMN!! i really like the way that palnt grows..nice job man


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 10, 2011)

that GG does look alot liek the Shortbus pheno i had, it was a Magic Monkey tho.....i always thought it was a DPD pheno


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

Could very well be since MM is GDP and GG mixed. So they both have the DPD in them.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 10, 2011)

yeah thats what i always though to ...MagicMonkey is Magic Merlin x Gorilla Grape ...i still got 5 GG beans left..ima have to pop em and see whats in em..the first 5 had real good keeper and another plant that i liked alot


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like My MM is a boy too, So i 1 GG boy, 1 MM boy, and 1 unknown GG


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

One of the Cougar Phenos is really showing some color in the cold



























I think she looks like her Northern Skunk Mom


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 10, 2011)

Bill your shit always looks so good man!...you got skillz!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 10, 2011)

Almost every Northernskunk ive grown turned a dark black/purple in week 6-7....that cougar is sooooo sexy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> One of the Cougar Phenos is really showing some color in the cold
> 
> 
> I think she looks like her Northern Skunk Mom


i remember your Norther skunk from your pics. and she def reminds me of her.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i remember your Norther skunk from your pics. and she def reminds me of her.


 Her buds are def bigger than the NS, but she has alot of the same characteristics.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

The Northern Skunk was a 50 day strain, this Cougar is at 49. 

I may let her go a few more days, and then she will get the chop. 

I will chop the other two about a a week apart, and then I can judge the highs at week 7, 8, and 9.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

good deal, how many cogar phenos have u noticed, are they all close or completely different?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> good deal, how many cogar phenos have u noticed, are they all close or completely different?


At least 4 diff phenos so far...

Two that lean towards the red kush more, and two that lean towards the NS.

The two that lean towards the NS, one has more of a skunk bud build, and the other is the one I just showed, that looks almost like the NS.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

of all of your crosses. which one are you most interested in breeding into a strain? if any at all?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> of all of your crosses. which one are you most interested in breeding into a strain? if any at all?


All of them!

On a serious note, Of the two crosses that I really Like, are the Grape Kush, which I already have f2's, just need to grow them out

And the Cougar's.

Plus the new shit I am playing around with, the Monkey Gang.


The Purple Le Pews all look Identical, every single one so far has looked exactly the same, so they will stay where they are at.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

So dont f2 the grapes? i have 3 cougs down, if i get goodies should f2 those?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

Did you only get f1 grapes?

I only have like 20 f2 beans, so if you wanna make some more, you are more than welcome, same for the Cougar.

They both have the same Dad - Red Kush.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

then i'll let you decide i don't want to breed em both to red kush phenos and they become to similar. wish me luck on ood pheno's though.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 10, 2011)

KMK's Purple Le' Pews 12/12 from seed

View attachment 1927972View attachment 1927971View attachment 1927970


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;0ob1YQ-7wUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ob1YQ-7wUM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> KMK's Purple Le' Pews 12/12 from seed
> 
> View attachment 1927972View attachment 1927971View attachment 1927970


lookin good!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;dm0Cz5Tsw6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm0Cz5Tsw6Y[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 11, 2011)

Amber is bad... if you dont believe me, read above.

If you are letting your buds go to 40-50% amber, you have missed your peak potency time...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 11, 2011)

this is os weird cause i got up this morn looked at my tsd an choped it it was at about 5-10 
i normally go 20 -30 it just looked finish 

this is agood read but i have to take abreak an come back 
eyes get tired reading alot on puter sumtime i just print it out to read 
easyer on da old mans eyes 

very good find and share mr Bill


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 11, 2011)

You can use your web browser settings and zoom in on the whole page. Makes it alot easier to read


----------



## machnak (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice read BC. Which issue is that in?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 11, 2011)

machnak said:


> Nice read BC. Which issue is that in?


november2011 i think


----------



## machnak (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 11, 2011)

What caught my eye is that seeded bud is more potent....interesting! Its hard for me to read cause I am blind and I dont know how to zoom in!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

great article BC...thansk for sharing that bro


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 11, 2011)

Black Mamba

I plan on getting a cut of this verrrry soon


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Black Mamba
> 
> I plan on getting a cut of this verrrry soon


Hot damn that's some sick looking bud!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2011)

hey BC. Thanks for posting that article.I have read so many artices about harvesting. It seems like one of thoe instinctual experience things to me. I understand about not letting your resin gland gettting tooo too amber. shit i never let em go.. im pretty persisitnat about that but how do you judge how many ambers you will have from flush to chop? 
Harvest time is right up my ass and i always get nervous about it. I deal with different strains all the time and i never really no for sure when i should start flushing. In the past i have been very into looking at trichomes.. but that is such a hit and miss way.. some parts of my plant trichomes are much different than other parts. soo how am i supposed to make that observation statistically correct.. hmm.. yeah.. its tricky to me. IF you have a moment would you be so kind as to come over to my 12/12 journal, link in post and check out my girls and let me know what you think. I would appreciate your opinion very much. 
Thanks 
Ambz


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 12, 2011)

that looks very interesting there bill 
nice pic i grew a black water the ad pic on site very colorful like dat my grow nutin like it 
good luck wit this one i hope it finishes out like the pic -the blk wat had the light green leaves as well


Ambie - when trich sampling must take from a few diff places i normally take one from main bud one from two secondarys on opp sides of plant


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> that looks very interesting there bill
> nice pic i grew a black water the ad pic on site very colorful like dat my grow nutin like it
> good luck wit this one i hope it finishes out like the pic -the blk wat had the light green leaves as well
> 
> ...


I took that pic myself, at a friend's house.

He has a teen vegging out to a mom an the Mamba, and I should be getting a cut or two in the near future 

You can see the Black Mamba in the lower left of the screen in the next pic.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

Cougar Kush # 4

She is the one that was topped at the 2nd node, and had some lst treatment done to her as well.



























This is for a size reference, the black and white squares are 12" X 12". She fills 4 squares


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 12, 2011)

mmmmmmmmhmmmmmmmmm lol. looks good. tell "M" i hate his room and all the plants cuz im jealous. lmao.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> mmmmmmmmhmmmmmmmmm lol. looks good. tell **** i hate his room and all the plants cuz im jealous. lmao.


wtf no names


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> wtf no names


my bad didnt really think a first name was an issue since he isnt on here. would never put a last. or is he on r.i.u. and im just an idiot?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> my bad didnt really think a first name was an issue since he isnt on here. would never put a last. or is he on r.i.u. and im just an idiot?


Dont know if he is or isnt. I just dont like names


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 12, 2011)

hmm. gotcha. so whats the plan yo? what u up to?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

waiting on a baby to pop


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 12, 2011)

Have a blunt ready so we can blaze it in the parking lot in my car after the baby comes!!!! Keep me posted bro!!! God bless your family and good luck bro!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

iM Fuckin stressin right now bro...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> iM Fuckin stressin right now bro...


 i feel yea brother..waiting on plants is one thing..waitin for a kid to pop out is a whole new animal LOL .... Best of luck to you and the Mrs bro


----------



## BBYY (Dec 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> iM Fuckin stressin right now bro...


I didnt know your family was expecting a new born! Congrats bro, hope everything goes smoothly and you get a baby with 10 - 10 and healthy!

I am also expecting a baby in a few months, my first


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> iM Fuckin stressin right now bro...


Try to relax and dont let the lady know your stressing!!! Its a matter of time now, you should be excited as fuck not nervous!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

Father in law is making me shut down the grow...

Sorry for the disappointment guys.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Father in law is making me shut down the grow...
> 
> Sorry for the disappointment guys.


What the fuck has gotten into to him?? Damn bro I am sorry to hear that, seems like he has a hard on for you lately....Call me when you got some free time bro!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 12, 2011)

mother fuckin shit. im sorry brotha. what u gonna do with everything? i got room if u need a place to finish ur plants. ill just leave the gate unlocked and u can roll thru. fuck man. feel like i lost my mentor.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 12, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> mother fuckin shit. im sorry brotha. what u gonna do with everything? i got room if u need a place to finish ur plants. ill just leave the gate unlocked and u can roll thru. fuck man. feel like i lost my mentor.


You and me both....


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 12, 2011)

that sucks, but I guess I can see his concern, growing and kids don't really mix. Not because I believe it is wrong, more because it opens a route for the govt to take your kids unrightfully through CPS. Best of luck with all the life changes, it must feel overwhelming I'm sure.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2011)

damn bruh i know your gonna stay around though right? maybe even try n pull off a micro gro? i mean wtf your legal right?


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 12, 2011)

it doesnt matter with his circumstances.


----------



## BBYY (Dec 13, 2011)

this sucks


----------



## machnak (Dec 13, 2011)

BC, I'm sorry man, truly. I somehow know how that feels...in a sense anyways, and I know it sucks.

Regardless of if you ever continue or not I'd like to thank you for everything in the past as well as future and wish you the best in whatever you do. Take care of yourself man and get back on every now and then just to say hey!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 13, 2011)

Well the bright side is you got two progeny's growing dank you should never have a problem finding something worthwhile. but i do feel for you, when i shut down before i felt like a part of my life was missing i know it sounds weird but there was a void. because really i have no other hobbies. hopefully you can find something to fill in the time.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 13, 2011)

> Father in law is making me shut down the grow...
> 
> Sorry for the disappointment guys.


this is fuked up in so many diff ways 
figure this shit out an take car of it 
thats a order 

1Luv


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 13, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> What the fuck has gotten into to him?? Damn bro I am sorry to hear that, seems like he has a hard on for you lately....Call me when you got some free time bro!!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB





wheels619 said:


> mother fuckin shit. im sorry brotha. what u gonna do with everything? i got room if u need a place to finish ur plants. ill just leave the gate unlocked and u can roll thru. fuck man. feel like i lost my mentor.





bekindbud said:


> You and me both....





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn bruh i know your gonna stay around though right? maybe even try n pull off a micro gro? i mean wtf your legal right?





BBYY said:


> this sucks





machnak said:


> BC, I'm sorry man, truly. I somehow know how that feels...in a sense anyways, and I know it sucks.
> 
> Regardless of if you ever continue or not I'd like to thank you for everything in the past as well as future and wish you the best in whatever you do. Take care of yourself man and get back on every now and then just to say hey!





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well the bright side is you got two progeny's growing dank you should never have a problem finding something worthwhile. but i do feel for you, when i shut down before i felt like a part of my life was missing i know it sounds weird but there was a void. because really i have no other hobbies. hopefully you can find something to fill in the time.


Thanks guys for your support, Im kinda at a loss for words right now. Kinda feel like my livelihood is being stripped from me.

Hopefully this is not an end for good, and only a temporary thing.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 13, 2011)

my boss would never allow me to operate on the scale you operate on but allows my smaller scale op comfortably 

im knda in same boat my boss smokes a little does your popinlaw

my boss covers all the bills makes her the boss 

not easy havin a boss my boos does over 1ook so is def the boss i dont work 

a good boss is still reasonable if things are not past reason let them cool then try to work out a compromise where all give a little and all wins a little 

gluck bruh yo #1 fan


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks guys for your support, Im kinda at a loss for words right now. Kinda feel like my livelihood is being stripped from me.
> 
> Hopefully this is not an end for good, and only a temporary thing.


Best of luck BC, keep in touch. Enjoy your final harvests, you will be back.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 13, 2011)

We are already thinking of ways to continue his grow.... I just hope he (popinlaw) comes to realize he is being a dick!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Time to rent an office space  LOL


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 13, 2011)

The "branchy" Cougar is getting chopped today... among others.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 13, 2011)

bill you are the only one down here that can help you 
you are the only one dat knows whut you have to do 
we have not walked in your shoe 

your a very smart person bill
need to shut down to listen to him 
he will let you know whut to do 

prepare yourself by going over your options 
he willl speak to you 
i wish i could hel -if i could i would 
but even all the knowitalls that im not -cant help you now 
gona be YOU an Him an he only helps those that helps themselves 
so you gota make the first step an he got yo back 
cant be standin still skin for help to run 
gotta be at least walkin or crawlin = movin to get his help 

you be ahite cause i believe in you 
do you believe in you 

stay true


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 13, 2011)

big popa dont realize he messin wit lots of peeps dat needs dis man to be growin an showin and leadin da way for sum of us are lost without a shepard 

an dis man is doin gods work he spreadin da luv which is whut our creator asked of us to luve each other


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 13, 2011)

Some people should take a long look at themselves in the mirror.....

Hey I am coming over if it cool to get some Bloom please??? I am getting ready now...Call me bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 13, 2011)

Something I've already addressed to my girlfriend of 3 years..... IF we move in together I'm going to grow dank for as long as I want. I would probably quit also if I had a child though unless I had an area separate of the house to cultivate. I don't think I would have time to grow anymore with a baby to take care of anyways though lol. 

Whatever the reason, its never easy to give it up. At least you can visit BKB's garden to get your green fix now and again.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 13, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Something I've already addressed to my girlfriend of 3 years..... IF we move in together I'm going to grow dank for as long as I want. I would probably quit also if I had a child though unless I had an area separate of the house to cultivate. I don't think I would have time to grow anymore with a baby to take care of anyways though lol.
> 
> Whatever the reason, its never easy to give it up. At least you can visit BKB's garden to get your green fix now and again.


If my GF had a ass like that I would quit growing and hibernate in her booty.....LOL


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 13, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> If my GF had a ass like that I would quit growing and hibernate in her booty.....LOL


LOL you and me both, I don't think I will ever see an ass like that again in person. Getting too old to flip one like that over! I'm not rich enough lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Time to rent an office space  LOL


lets do it.  i got some rent on it. lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the news about your garden. 
Congratulations on your new child.
Thank you for all your help, beautiful photos and great positive support. 
In the short time we have been in correspondance i have learn a great deal from you and i will miss your enthusiam and wonderful spirit. 
take care and keep in touch. 
luv 
amber


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear tha bro! hopefully this is jus a temp sidetrack for you....i know yul figure somethin out lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> waiting on a baby to pop


Didnt no you had a baby on the way bro congrats, i have too!! found out its a boy the other day!



billcollector99 said:


> Father in law is making me shut down the grow...
> 
> Sorry for the disappointment guys.


WTF that sucks arse bro, im gutted for you, love watchin you grow man, an love seein your crossers grown out an hopin the beans i got come out like yours!! i was hopin to sort you some of my GK crossers to man  .......still will bro can keep them for the future!!  hope you get it sorted mate!



billcollector99 said:


> The "branchy" Cougar is getting chopped today... among others.


Thats what im talkin about mate fuckin quality!!


----------



## Jozikins (Dec 13, 2011)

You've been an inspirational grower for me and pushed me into beginning my own breeding program, if you ever need anything starting back up, let me know, I'll have a spare fixture and some presoaked pots for you. Oh, and a bank of seeds to choose from.

But congrats on becoming a father bro, I wish only good things to you and your family in the future.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 13, 2011)

> iM Fuckin stressin right now bro...


gotta find a pressure relief valve for that stress bruh n*ot a good thing 
*burn the enternal fuel on the salution or searching for it 
if nutin els in exercise to help you clear your brain and get sum benefits from burnin energy no benefits to stress only negative results 
an will be shared by the lady if read on you 
you must be the pole that holds the tent up 





> waiting on a baby to pop


im new to this best of everything for you and yours 
this is whut #2 right 

gods grace on your household 
an gods help on decisions that needs to be made by you
you are not alone he has your back 
when an if things get to big or to heavy for you pass them up 
you know at work sumtimes you have to escalate things to get them resolved 
he is here for us 
we are here for you bro

as smart as you are - just a matter of sortin things out 


nutin but good K 
you and yo family


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> bill you are the only one down here that can help you
> you are the only one dat knows whut you have to do
> we have not walked in your shoe
> 
> ...


This right here is a hard thing for me to do...

I lost my way a loooong time ago...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 14, 2011)

we are all lost 
no angels here 
we are all a mix of good and bad

he is in the helping healing fixing business 

prolly me longer ago then you 
but when i have no place to turn i call on him 

i know he has my back - cause im not a lucky guy 

gluck bruh i hope things get sorted out for you


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 14, 2011)

sorry to hear about the news of the shut down... sad day buddy...im sure when you come back youll be bigger and stronger!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 14, 2011)

There is a possiblity I will get to finish what I have already started...

I will know more later today most likely.

In the meantime, I have more important things on my mind, like the impending birth of my 2nd son.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 14, 2011)

Still waitin? hurry up and wait lol


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you have to shut your garden down. I hope its only a temp thing.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 15, 2011)

> In the meantime, I have more important things on my mind, like the impending birth of my 2nd son.


that is correct son 

big things popin thats much more important then seeds a popin 
im glad your priortys are in order padre you must get ready for poco nino 

member that spike lee movie - do the right thing 
you did not strike out -you manin up an stepin away from the plate- but we all know your batting record an yo legacy


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 15, 2011)

much respect ..........


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 15, 2011)

Heading back up to the hospital again today, looks like the contractions are picking up speed again. 

Looks like a nother whirlwind day


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 15, 2011)

be strong and good luck 
at a certain point its all in his hands guidein the doctors an oversein all 

strenth an faith son


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 15, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> be strong and good luck
> at a certain point its all in his hands guidein the doctors an oversein all
> 
> strenth an faith son


thanks D. your words mean alot


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2011)

Bout ta be one of the greatest time of your life bill. Congrats and Good Luck.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Heading back up to the hospital again today, looks like the contractions are picking up speed again.
> 
> Looks like a nother whirlwind day


Round III....

Keep me posted.

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 15, 2011)

so what happened? is he still at the hospital or did they send her home again? 

p.s. "FUCK A NIGGA NAMED MOISTURE". its raining on my shit again! its gonna short out again i know it at some random strategic point in the middle of the night just to screw me somehow. i think after new years im gonna build a water proof 2x4 box like my flower shed for the time being till i can get ahold of a tent. was thinking about getting an apartment and having a 8x4 tent set up in the living room. how pimp would that shit be.  with 2 1000s in it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;E6aDbun99EE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6aDbun99EE[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 15, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> so what happened? is he still at the hospital or did they send her home again?
> 
> p.s. "FUCK A NIGGA NAMED MOISTURE". its raining on my shit again! its gonna short out again i know it at some random strategic point in the middle of the night just to screw me somehow. i think after new years im gonna build a water proof 2x4 box like my flower shed for the time being till i can get ahold of a tent. was thinking about getting an apartment and having a 8x4 tent set up in the living room. how pimp would that shit be.  with 2 1000s in it.


 We can hook up the tent after this weekend bro


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 16, 2011)

aww i wasnt trippin i was just venting i guess. i was the dumb ass out in the rain playing with electricity. lmao. probably should have thought about it first. the rain just ruined my nice high is all. got all wet and it wasnt in a good way like sasha does to me either. i cant help it i like my womenn with some thickness. lol.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 16, 2011)

weels good luck an you be much better off not to curse gods doing of rain 
collectit for plants get sum good from it dont curse it


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 16, 2011)

nothing yet

an im still waiting here - yeah 

[video=youtube;G6NNGVHrqho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6NNGVHrqho&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;3yNibj8LW-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yNibj8LW-Q[/video]
Lol wheels, you made me think of this shit right here.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 16, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> nothing yet
> 
> an im still waiting here - yeah
> 
> [video=youtube;G6NNGVHrqho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6NNGVHrqho&amp;feature=related[/video]


Still no baby folks


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 16, 2011)

Bro, my eyes are almost swollen shut this morning. I made a real big mistake last night after I left your house! Well you know I get itchy eyes from your cat so what was all over my finger tips when I left your house? Yep that Cougar bitch got the best of my eye balls, her resin which was like crazy glue on my finger was all rubbed into my eyes. What a fool I am. Resin + Eyes = burning, itchy, pain.

I also dusted the Skunkijuana Clones this morning.

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 16, 2011)

Anything I have in veg is going in to flower today, so that I might have a chance to finish them out.

Girls will be getting pollinated, and boys will get their pollen used.

Plan on having a lot of beans in the next few months hopefully.

I have 2 males one Gorilla Grape, and one Magic Monkey - they will be my sperm donors, plus some Jackhammer pollen I received, which is Jack Herer X Amnesia Haze


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 16, 2011)

well that didnt sound like very much fun. lol. looks like we have found the one person thats ever physicaly been hurt by the awesome weed. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Anything I have in veg is going in to flower today, so that I might have a chance to finish them out.
> 
> Girls will be getting pollinated, and boys will get their pollen used.
> 
> ...


Anything I have recvd from the fairy will be put in the vault to be grown at a future date.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol cool man, i did the same thing. gonna up pot em after sex. got my fingers crossed on sum cougar fems. the pic in the breeding showcase is nice n frosty. i'm still making my seeds . maybe more than i thought i would. and same for me abt the fairy stuff. i'm lucky to have some of this stuff. Lol, our next grow should be on point. with all the downtime to plan.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 16, 2011)

sound like gona be lots of deposits into the sperm bank 

gona be setin pretty at next startup time 

best of luck to ya



i member once i mentioned i was gona stop postin not growin 
you said can if i want to but will always be in others memories 
i did not stop yet an now its you that the shoe fits 
how ironic


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 17, 2011)

where is da new chico


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 17, 2011)

still in the belly


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 17, 2011)

daaaammmmmm i hate da waitin game


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 17, 2011)

The waiting game sucks....


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 17, 2011)

Well the contractions have subsided, so it looks like everything is calmed down, and the baby should still come in January as planned. Unless she goes back into labor, then who knows.

The longer he stays in the better, so I am glad she didnt have him yet.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2011)

if he's anything like daddy he'll stay in there a lil' longer. false contraction are the worse man.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 17, 2011)

cumin january 11th 
a capricorn on my b day
1-11-12


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2011)

thats one of my brothers bday. mine is coming soon 12-22. dont know if there will be a 12-22-2012


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 17, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> cumin january 11th
> a capricorn on my b day
> 1-11-12


I am a Capricorn too....couple days off!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.datpiff.com/pop-mixtape-player.php?id=mdd61364


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> http://www.datpiff.com/pop-mixtape-player.php?id=mdd61364


Word, and r.i.p. slim dunkin on that note as well..


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 18, 2011)

Magic Monkey Male Left, Gorilla Grape Male Right


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sour OG Flowering in the greenhouse, 5 weeks


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 18, 2011)

nice work 

males lukin hansome 
an that sour og 
lukin thick an frosty


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 18, 2011)

they all look good!


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> lemon skunk and white widow = lemon widow


I prefer white skunk


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 19, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> I prefer white skunk


what......? bc has lemon widow? im in aww.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 19, 2011)

hmm i like the sound of that lemon widow hmmm


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL that was a long time ago!!! Not even my strains, I was a helping a friend decide what beans to cross


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 19, 2011)

hey BC where did u say u got ur dry ice?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

Smart and Final $1.29 per pound.

One 5 pound bag will do like 1/2 lb of trim


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 19, 2011)

nice thats all the info i needed pretty much haha. did you just use a home depot bucket? hope everything is doing well for you today buddy. some funky weather lately!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> nice thats all the info i needed pretty much haha. did you just use a home depot bucket? hope everything is doing well for you today buddy. some funky weather lately!


Step 1: Put your trim in the homer bucket
Step 2: Put your dry ice in the bucket.
Step 3: Shake a bit and let sit do Ice freezes trim.
Step 4: Place Bubble bag OVER the 5 gal bucket
Step 5: Shake it like a salt shaker
Step 6: Sit at your table and feel like Tony Montana for a bit
Step 6: Scrape up your kief


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 19, 2011)

I cant wait to try it with my trimmings....Hey bro I wanted to ask you, should I save the leaves I am plucking off my plants now or just use final trimmings for the dry ice kief?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

Remaining branches on the Bubba are turning color according to plan


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 19, 2011)

bk just leaves wit sugar on dem

bill the bubba turns from the cold or from finish


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> bk just leaves wit sugar on dem
> 
> bill the bubba turns from the cold or from finish


Both, but the cold brings it out more.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

the Bubba is rockin !


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

Acapulco Gold




I love my SATIVAS


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

sativas are the gear to have lol

i was very close to gettin these yest...but all they had was Fem? do they come reg to?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> sativas are the gear to have lol
> 
> i was very close to gettin these yest...but all they had was Fem? do they come reg to?


I dont think so, This one is from a single fem seed that was planted over a year ago, clones just kept showing up cause they root so fast, so it just stayed in the garden


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I dont think so, This one is from a single fem seed that was planted over a year ago, clones just kept showing up cause they root so fast, so it just stayed in the garden


 ahhh....maybe illl grab a 5 pack then....yurs looks bomb and big all the time lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2011)

that ag is crazy. i hate dealing wit all that. short n stocky is the way for . but i dont mind smoking them skinny tall bitches.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ahhh....maybe illl grab a 5 pack then....yurs looks bomb and big all the time lol


Took me a looong time to figure out how she like to be grown. She is very finicky, and not for the beginner grower ( which I know you are not) but just a forewarning


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Took me a looong time to figure out how she like to be grown. She is very finicky, and not for the beginner grower ( which I know you are not) but just a forewarning


fuck tryin to grow some of that shit off the bat. she is frisky. had to toss them cuz they werent doin so hot with another strain hoked up to the res. they couldnthang with the amount of nutes i was giving the chem-diesels.

altho i could probably get it done now and days. but as a begginer i screwed them up horribly. lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2011)

ALCOPULCO GOLD! NOW THATS EXOTIC. what a beautiful sativa. you have so many tasty strains. how long does she take in flower until harvest?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

"I dont smoke to get high, I smoke to get normal"


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ALCOPULCO GOLD! NOW THATS EXOTIC. what a beautiful sativa. you have so many tasty strains. how long does she take in flower until harvest?


Roughly around 10-11 weeks. I have seen her go as far as 14 though...


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

For pure Potency, nothing I have grown has matched up to the Red Kush (The White X OGK x Lemon Larry z Chem D)

The Cougar is very similar to the Red, minus the heavy heavy body stone and knockout punch the red has. She is definitely more of a daytime smoke as opposed the the Red's nighttime requirements.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2011)

lmao. i smoke to get normal. haha. you crack me up bill
are you taking her out to 14 weeks.. what she at now? im coming down to cali when shes ready and im going to raid both you and bkbs stash.lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Raiding your stash just sounds soo dirty, lol.

She is at 8 weeks, with maybe 4 to go.

Edit:

Riding your stash is even dirtier, LMAO


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone ever notice when you drink coffee after smoking a bowl, the coffee taste like bran flakes?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 20, 2011)

Is that what women call their booty calls, "stashes"?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2011)

i wonder what bx'ing your red kush to my lush . or crossing you red kush to the blue lush. which would be (The White X OGK X LLOG X CHEM D) x (BLUE CHEESE X OGK X LLOG X CHEM D) lol .. Purple kush haha


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i wonder what bx'ing your red kush to my lush . or crossing you red kush to the blue lush. which would be (The White X OGK X LLOG X CHEM D) x (BLUE CHEESE X OGK X LLOG X CHEM D) lol .. Purple kush haha


Thought about that  Technically the Red Kush is ( The White x Lush)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2011)

yes tehnically but the lush i have now are f3 and iv'e got f4's in the oven. i wonder how that would change em if any. And the bc x lush is also made with an f3 and the genetics on that cross would go 25%the White 25%blue cheese 50%Lush. sounds nice. i might do it depending on how it all pans out. ive got a lot of strains down thx to some great riu members ive just been too focused on my own project to grow em so im thinking of popping one of every strain in a cup veg em until the current group shows sex and cover the remaining space of the closet with party cups. should be a 5-10 day veg id hope for 5 grams a cup under those conditions. now if i could only get all females. cuz i got my males.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 20, 2011)

an good times were had by all


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 20, 2011)

> For pure Potency, nothing I have grown has matched up to the Red Kush (The White X OGK x Lemon Larry z Chem D)


see dats why i did the odd to Elite Genetics runs that i did 
cuse they were sho nuff - back when others were runnin in circles 
only knew how to grow 
but it was in the dark ages all were fed if you get a boy kill it 
growing clones was the big in thing 

i was experimenting on autos at that time 
then to Eleit Genetics gear for its prosperity 
i still have couple his very few fems he called them his old school ogk 
how he gota lot of his gear - i hear is quastionable i heard of bad deals being made by him 

but he always did me right 
i member when i snaped on the siet- it was like not book paper or sumtin 
did not look lagit 
he whrote this whole thing of how he does the whole thing the web sit the html the seeds all everything 

most have like crews an shit he had him an his old lady 
i got carrid awy on props for him was quite a guy if you ask me 

no little half azzed mauhfuka perpatratin a boss can be anyting without givin props to him and then 

ladder down 
for a couple good growers to recognize 
and so forth 

we just had to recognize along the way what he was cooking - and for the cream to recognize and work wit it =you got sumtin 

others chasin nurvana= garbage


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 20, 2011)

genetics.................


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 20, 2011)

wit genetics 
a 1/2 azz gardener like me can look good 
a good gardener like you two can look great


wit good genetics one would hve to be a total wast not to get at least GOOD results 


any one item id [ut more on then other five parts it would be genetics other parts i can wing 

i got a guy on my otha site got like a 5 week er on just his piss so far 


i can wing it wit lights -nutes -ph water-an erryting else if you give me good genetics to work wit


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 20, 2011)

*Cougar-netics* makes me look like I know what Im doing....

Thanks D and BC for making these strains meet!!!!



Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Beasterzzzz


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Whats left of the bubba


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 20, 2011)

dat shit cray


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 20, 2011)

What a lovely color. I hope to get something out of your Bubba's Chuckle Patch.....did you dust Cougar pollen on those branches?


----------



## machnak (Dec 20, 2011)

Man she looks mighty fine.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Anyone ever notice when you drink coffee after smoking a bowl, the coffee taste like bran flakes?


LOL or maybe you're just fukkin high


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 21, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> LOL or maybe you're just fukkin high


Every time though!!!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey bill, looking great. So you and the Mrs. haven't harvested that boy yet? You might want to consider doing what you can to harvest him a little early. You don't want him to end up being a couch potato do you?  I'm told a little gentle knookie can help move things along. In the meantime I'll be waiting patiently. 

Hey, I'm a January boy too. Within a week of Dweezle. This is who I share with. http://www.famousbirthdays.com/welcome.html


  17 - Jan - 1989Yvonne Zima (22)  17 - Jan - 1982Dwayne Wade (29)  17 - Jan - 1971Kid Rock (40)  17 - Jan - 1964Michelle Obama (47)  17 - Jan - 1962Jim Carrey (49)  17 - Jan - 1959Susanna Hoffs (52)  17 - Jan - 1956Anthony Glise (55)  17 - Jan - 1949Andy Kaufman (62)  17 - Jan - 1942Muhammad Ali (69)  17 - Jan - 1939Maury Povich (72)  17 - Jan - 1934Shari Lewis (77)  17 - Jan - 1931James Earl Jones (80)  17 - Jan - 1928Vidal Sassoon (83)  17 - Jan - 1927Eartha Kitt (84)  17 - Jan - 1922Betty White (89)  17 - Jan - 1899Al Capone (112)  17 - Jan - 1884Mack Sennett (127)  17 - Jan - 1860Anton Chekhov (151)  17 - Jan - 1820Anne Bronte (191)  17 - Jan - 1706Benjamin Franklin (305)


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 21, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey bill, looking great. So you and the Mrs. haven't harvested that boy yet? You might want to consider doing what you can to harvest him a little early. You don't want him to end up being a couch potato do you?  I'm told a little gentle knookie can help move things along. In the meantime I'll be waiting patiently.
> 
> Hey, I'm a January boy too. Within a week of Dweezle. This is who I share with. http://www.famousbirthdays.com/welcome.html
> 
> ...


You can add my Mom to that list, and she is famous in mye eyes


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 21, 2011)

I must be a glutton for punishment...

Smoking these bowls of this Cougar is making my Head feel like its gonna explode!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2011)

haha, is it burning on fire.?. sounds like my super lemon haze . i suggest drinking a little alchohol.. lol. then hit on an indica. poor baby


----------



## duchieman (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Amber. I like that avatar pic you selected. It makes a statement I can't put in words right now but I think you already know. Cheers.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha, is it burning on fire.?. sounds like my super lemon haze . i suggest drinking a little alchohol.. lol. then hit on an indica. poor baby


Sounds just like a doctor....

Hey Duch I am a couple of days off yours and D birthday!!! 

@BC have you smoked all your Cougars that been harvested and if so, what would be the best day to chop them on??? I think you chopped one every week???

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2011)

cheers dutchy and bkb. hope you are both well. i hope billcollector is too.lol
hehe, i can not believe the response i have been getting for my avitar. too funny. everyone seems to be interested with what under the dress instead of what is in the joint! just shows where peoples minds are round here.lol.

i love your avi too dutchy, you look so cute holding that sign up. did you make a lot of money from that sign?. I would have given you at least 5o cents for creativity. you remind me of brutus from popeye a little too. the tought lumber jack type guy. wow. i bet people dont fuck with you alot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2011)

does anyone know why dutchie is a veteran with only 1,929 posts? does the content and quality of the post matter? if thats the case ill never get there.lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2011)

He's The Duch.....Kind of like the Most Interesting Man Alive!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 21, 2011)

Big Bad Kitty

This is my LST Cougar Project, she vegged for 12 weeks before going into flower a week ago.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2011)

Gotta Love them Cougars.......I do!!! That bitch got a PhatAzz Trunk!!!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 21, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cheers dutchy and bkb. hope you are both well. i hope billcollector is too.lol
> hehe, i can not believe the response i have been getting for my avitar. too funny. everyone seems to be interested with what under the dress instead of what is in the joint! just shows where peoples minds are round here.lol.
> 
> i love your avi too dutchy, you look so cute holding that sign up. did you make a lot of money from that sign?. I would have given you at least 5o cents for creativity. you remind me of brutus from popeye a little too. the tought lumber jack type guy. wow. i bet people dont fuck with you alot.


That's not what was on my mind at all. In fact, that's a pretty classy dame, wearing a classy dress in a time ago. To me it makes a statement of the kinds of people that have been "relaxing themselves", and that it's nothing new. 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> does anyone know why dutchie is a veteran with only 1,929 posts? does the content and quality of the post matter? if thats the case ill never get there.lol





bekindbud said:


> He's The Duch.....Kind of like the Most Interesting Man Alive!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


 Ha ha. Now don't be silly BKB. I'm not sure how that works either Amber. I know one is based on posts and the other is Reps I think. I've seen some of those tags customized for certain members here I think, like mods. I don't usually worry too much about that stuff though. It's nice and all but if I ever thought I'd have to change my account I wouldn't hesitate for that. My wife keeps wanting to send me play money chips on Zenga poker but I won't take them. I don't see the sense of being given money in poker. Kinda defeats the whole purpose of it all I think. Guys with millions don't impress me because I know they probably were given them or paid real cash for fake money. ??? "I'll be glad to take that off your hands, thanks".


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

FML stupid xbox fried


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

FML??? Is that the Deadly Ring of Death??? What happened?

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

FML means fuck my life, lol.

And yeah i got a red ring E74 error


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

That sucks bro, sorry to hear that!!! No growing and no Xbox??? You need a strong bowl of Cougar!!!! You should stop by my apartment and bring some Cougar to me!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

Chopped the rest of the Bubba down today, minus the nugs with seeds, they are still going.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 22, 2011)

Pertty ass buds BC. Love the purpling, hope there's some on the calyx too, hard to see from the pics.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Pertty ass buds BC. Love the purpling, hope there's some on the calyx too, hard to see from the pics.



Kinda


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> FML stupid xbox fried


Any of you guys play COD or BF3? That sucks! I hope you get back online soon.



billcollector99 said:


> View attachment 1949184View attachment 1949185
> Kinda


Those look very nice  Looks like some smooth trimminz.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

MW3 Xbox here....


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

Trying to be artistic


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 22, 2011)

mmmmmmmmm horse jerky. tasty.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 23, 2011)

sum luvely budage there bill 
you gana keep that gal going whan you take your break 

i used to ride western 
one day i pointed out this monster they saddled it up for me 
wee were doing fine untill he had a change of mind 
at about 30 mph he stoped on a dime diped his head and front as he bucked a little i came off flying
flight was not bad but my landing suked landed on left hand and fliped pressure boke a tendon 
in wrist i got up so mad i punched horse in head 
he did not feel a thing ears went back confused -now both hands fucked up cause his head was hard as a brick wall

they had abig sign ride at your own risk 
that was in my ambulance chasin days 
it happened on sunday morn -i went to work big company on monday 
about 10:00 came back from bathroom yelling 
look whaut happend to my hand coming out the bathroom sumone opened the door into my hand 

sued big disability 
lemons to lemonade 
thats how i lived my past 

big corporations look out


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sounds like something I would have done in the past.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2011)

Went to BKB's house and took some pics of his Cougar.

She is Gorgeous!!!

I have to say I am extremely impressed with this cross so far.

They have smell, taste, and look on lock. The high is very very nice. Great on the head. Even more so than the Bubba IMO which is saying a lot. TBH The Bubba looks real pretty, but it is not my favorite smoke. I much prefer the high I get from these Cougar's.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 23, 2011)

that is nice luv that bottom pic 

can you describe the smell that it gives out


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> that is nice luv that bottom pic
> 
> can you describe the smell that it gives out


That pheno smells like orange juice


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 23, 2011)

yo mr bill 
the spunk 
the mail man droped off for me was couger i believe 
correct me if im wrong 

cause i plan to hit the tres star dawg clone in about a week 
to have 3 workin branches 
1-couger spunk 
2-tsd experimental femed spunk 
3-larry spunk

i guesss im a pimp at heart cause i like my wemen workin 
i dont know whut you heard about me 

[video=youtube;S3YJwDqVl8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3YJwDqVl8c[/video]


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 23, 2011)

dude it got down to 34 degrees in this bitch last night. thank god the coldest day of the year has passed. i froze my crippled fuckin ass off last night under three blankets. lmao. and still couldnt get warm. altho it was nice getting blasted in the face this morning when i opened the shed up. smelled so freakin good.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 23, 2011)

wheels dat yo art work in da avy


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2011)

yeah cougar pollen it was


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 23, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> wheels dat yo art work in da avy


why yes it is. class project. had to draw three items that i own. was gonna throw my bong in but since it was for class i decided not to. it my bic my grinder and my 9mm subcompact.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 23, 2011)

How much more time you think on my Cougar?? Those pics are Day 45.

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2011)

3 more weeks for your kinda stone


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry christmas brother!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 24, 2011)

merry christmas bro. thanks for the gift man.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 25, 2011)

Post pics of that pimped out Goose!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 25, 2011)

Wishing all my friends and RIU FAM a Merry Christmas, enjoy your holidaze


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 25, 2011)

merry christmas brotha. thanks for the gift. much love.


----------



## machnak (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas buddy!


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 26, 2011)

so 5 those plps are super stunted for saome reason. im thinking its something with the grow bags. have urs grown at all?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 26, 2011)

what does bubba smell like. my bubblebomb smells like grape bubblegum.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what does bubba smell like. my bubblebomb smells like grape bubblegum.


Kushy Piney Funk


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

Morning sunshine, how was the nap??? LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;Rc2edWFZdgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc2edWFZdgo[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;iiVz9rCnXsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiVz9rCnXsY[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lesson for today, growing in a winter green house WILL work, but defo is not Ideal. Not enough light, and buds are too leafy IMHO.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 28, 2011)

Good enough for some, but not for all


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lesson for today, growing in a winter green house WILL work, but defo is not Ideal. Not enough light, and buds are too leafy IMHO.


I think you should use your outdoor greenhouse during the winter for the last 2 flowering weeks of the indoor plants. Hey bro, can you give me a call when you got a minute.....I need some help

Peace

BKB


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 28, 2011)

Easy bill hope your good bro!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 28, 2011)

sun is weaker in da winter and plastic makes it even weaker 

i like bkb idea of last couple weeks especially for thos lukin to change color 

so i guess for winter green house to work it will need additional lights an it will prolly be to hot for summer growin


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Cougar Kush day 13 12/12


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 29, 2011)

Lookin dank as fuck mate wots the line up of cougar kush ?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Northern Skunk x Red Kush.

Same Red Kush male used to make my Grape Kush F1's


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ill need to av a read up on them mate lookin lush need to get my act together and get me a few decent seed collections goin haha!!
The cougar sure looks like a winner ! How long for veg ? Clone or bean?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ill need to av a read up on them mate lookin lush need to get my act together and get me a few decent seed collections goin haha!!
> The cougar sure looks like a winner ! How long for veg ? Clone or bean?


Bean, a strain created with the help of others here on RIU.

She vegged for 12 weeks


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 29, 2011)

Fuck 3 months lmfao no wonder the trunk haha how did u cope with vegging for that long brother id have killed myself


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Not the first time I done it 

Not sure if you ever saw my Chemband from the Summer 

She was roughly 5 ft x 5ft across


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 29, 2011)

Fuck that 3 to 4ft is my limit lol cant be arsed with tieing branches up cause of weight lol id rather more shorter plants but saying that i had to tie up my last lot even tho they were kept short haha


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

She was short technically, I meant 5 ft by 5 ft wide. Maybe 4 ft tall. But she was in a greenhouse 

No need to tie up branches cause she had arms


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 29, 2011)

U like to top to haha fuk da check out my old j brother i ve been there and wore the t shirt lol i like to keep mine clean in out for me so topping and training goes out the window if u get wot i mean lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> U like to top to haha fuk da check out my old j brother i ve been there and wore the t shirt lol i like to keep mine clean in out for me so topping and training goes out the window if u get wot i mean lol


I dont top everything, that one was just an experiment, but she turned out nicely IMHO. Great smoke, decent yield. Short flower time. Easy veg.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ill holla to that then mate nice work!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2011)

Bill i got 2 fems out of 3 coug's i popped. How's everything on the west coast? got your overnight bag ready?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice I cant wait to see what phenos you get, throw some pics on here when you get a chance please 

Yeah i got my stuff together, hospital is only 10 mins away


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

*Cougaresque *



*what pheno??*


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

*1st ever Cougar*....what pheno is this one???


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *Cougaresque *
> 
> View attachment 1962699
> 
> *what pheno??*


I dont know bro, i cant really tell, she looks like my purple one


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 29, 2011)

its da NICE pheno bruh


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> its da NICE pheno bruh


exactly


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks nice whatever pheno it is. 1st pic pheno is nicer, bigger too. are they the same age?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looks nice whatever pheno it is. 1st pic pheno is nicer, bigger too. are they the same age?


the 2nd one I did 12/12 from seed, thats why she was small


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2011)

Ohh ok. ive got three cougars going that only got like two weeks veg. by the looks of your 12/12 from seed i'll be satisfied.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ohh ok. ive got three cougars going that only got like two weeks veg. by the looks of your 12/12 from seed i'll be satisfied.


Let me find a pic of the 1st Cougar the day she started Flowering....


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

Here she is Day 2 of Flowering, the pic above is her at Day 52 of Flowering.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2011)

What up bkb.. Are you drowning sasha?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice!!. mine are no where near that big.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What up bkb.. Are you drowning sasha?


No she is in DWC so I will just cut the pumps off during her last few days. Her PPMs right now are 105.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2011)

oh yeah thats right i forgot she is dwc.
so she sits in stagnant no nute water for a couple days?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

I just stopped giving her nutes on Monday. Now she has just water and molasses in her res, tomorrow shegets plain water and then the last 3 days will be heavy molasses with the pumps cut off.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2011)

i think you should start a smartpot club. i will subscribe . give me link asap


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i think you should start a smartpot club. i will subscribe . give me link asap


Thats BC's area of expertise, he makes them!!! I just use the ones he makes me and I have grown some nice plants out of them too!!! My favorite was my Venom OG Kush Plant!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 30, 2011)

Do you fellas re-use them or just dispose of them after their grow?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 30, 2011)

I re use them over and over again 

There is a grower on here who uses my pots exclusively  He has re-used them several times.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I re use them over and over again
> 
> There is a grower on here who uses my pots exclusively  He has re-used them several times.


I re-use them as well, I throw them in the wash machine with a little anti bacteria soap! Might want to start making more Smart Pots and sling them while your not growing!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sewing machine broke, and it wasnt mine... so i dont use it anymore.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;pVCegcfWXp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=pVCegcfWXp8#![/video]

Fuck hockey  I found what im gonna be having J do in a few years


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry but Hockey is a hell of a lot more physical then that plus they Fight in hockey! Wrestling is cool though, I wrestled in HS and College. I dont miss cutting weight!
I could teach you all the rules if you like???


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 30, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Sorry but Hockey is a hell of a lot more physical then that plus they Fight in hockey! Wrestling is cool though, I wrestled in HS and College. I dont miss cutting weight!
> I could teach you all the rules if you like???


I wrestled too, prolly not on your skill level though. Plus back then i weighed 175 and coach would make me wrestle 215 weight class. I always got my ass kicked by the fatties, lol.

Besides I want him to be multi-talented  And nothing beats wrestling for conditioning IMHO


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

I read an article once before in Sports Illustrated that Swimming is the best cardio for the body! Your little guy is in better shape then my oldest! Like I said before your son would prolly kick my son's ass. 

Wrestling is also a good starter for MMA!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 30, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I read an article once before in Sports Illustrated that Swimming is the best cardio for the body! Your little guy is in better shape then my oldest! Like I said before your son would prolly kick my son's ass.
> 
> Wrestling is also a good starter for MMA!!!
> 
> ...


Fuck it, ill let him tell me what HE wants to do


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 30, 2011)

My buddy came over today for a bit. He is the guy who I got my CaliCon genetics from, and the Pre-98 Bubba. I smoked him out with bowls from the Bubba and the Cougar, and according to him, he said the Cougar had better taste and effect than the Bubba, which is saying a lot, since the Bubba came from him!!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

Sounds good, tell him i said whats up!!! If those beans hatch you should have a PRIZE WINNER!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Sorry but Hockey is a hell of a lot more physical then that plus they Fight in hockey! Wrestling is cool though, I wrestled in HS and College. I dont miss cutting weight!
> I could teach you all the rules if you like???


i wrestled as well, HS. But i agree on cuttin weight. BJJ is tough too. and alot more mental even tho wrestling is very mental too.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i wrestled as well, HS. But i agree on cuttin weight. BJJ is tough too. and alot more mental even tho wrestling is very mental too.


I only wrestled when I had too much sauce and got fired up, lol. Unfortunately my school did not have wrestling at the time I graduated.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 30, 2011)

bc what was the material you used to meke your smart pots with? i might have to try my hand at that, the old lady has a sewing machine she doesnt use, would be just the thing for my 4 thumbs to try on lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Chopped a branch on the AG today. 

















Today is day 70.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

thats a big branch for a sample!!! Looks real good too! 1 or 2 weeks left?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thats what i was thinking... She looks pretty much done though.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats what i was thinking... She looks pretty much done though.


If she is outside now I think she might be done in less than 2 weeks! Especially since you pretty much chop at cloudy. She is your best looking APG IMO, since you been growing them.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 31, 2011)

very nice ther mr Bill 
it has little more rippining to go hegh 
lot more pistils to change and little more swelling to go 
looks to be very rewarding bounty 
enjoy


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> very nice ther mr Bill
> it has little more rippining to go hegh
> lot more pistils to change and little more swelling to go
> looks to be very rewarding bounty
> enjoy


Yeah, she could probably flower forever. This strain is just not meant for the cold, she cant hang and loses production. She needs 85 degree days with nice high Rh IMHO.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year bill, hope 2012 is green for you bro!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 1, 2012)

Stand by folks.....today might be that day!!!! Im getting dressed and standing by hoping my new nephew comes! whoooooooaaaaaaa


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 1, 2012)

lets go little BC we be waitin on you bruh 

i know its safe and secure in there but you gona hafta come out an face the world -

try it youll like it


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 1, 2012)

I would like to be the 1st to welcome BC's New Year Baby!!! God has blessed you and your family brother!!!! Im off to the hospital now!!!

Today is a fucking great day!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## BBYY (Jan 1, 2012)

congrats bill!! a nice way to bring in the new year.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jordan Matthew was born today at 945 am pst, 37 weeks, he weighed 8 lbs 11 oz, and was 20"

Today is one of the happiest days of my life


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 1, 2012)

congrats brotha.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks dude. On that note I am taking a small nap. Almost 36 hours no sleep


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 1, 2012)

Congrats mate hope you and fam av a wealthy and healthy 1


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 1, 2012)

you deserve a nap bro 

big congrats 
to the fam 

a big name to live up to 
jordan mathew

best of everything to you brutha


----------



## machnak (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats brotha!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Jordan Matthew was born today at 945 am pst, 37 weeks, he weighed 8 lbs 11 oz, and was 20"
> 
> Today is one of the happiest days of my life


Congratulations Man, that is a big ass baby!! i bet your so happy right now man. Congrats and way to bring in the new year. I hope that happiness spills over to the rest of 2012 and everything that comes with a new baby. How's the big bro holdin up?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Jordan Matthew was born today at 945 am pst, 37 weeks, he weighed 8 lbs 11 oz, and was 20"
> 
> Today is one of the happiest days of my life


Congrats BC, that is a beast of a little fella!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 2, 2012)

Both gorilla grapes are boys, and the magic monkey is a cross dresser.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Both gorilla grapes are boys, and the magic monkey is a cross dresser.


Damn that sucks. I chopped 3 branches off the Cougar and Sasha today. Right exactly at week 8.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2012)

congratuations its a boy!!!!!!!


drawings in progress. 


​


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 2, 2012)

Those are both amazing, i fancy the top one, as it is much more alluring to my eye


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 2, 2012)

i dig em both.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 2, 2012)

DAC, you are one talented and artistic mofo!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 3, 2012)

*yo BC wheres my fkn cigar *LO fkn L
this year startin slow for you as well in this area hegh 
Both gorilla grapes are boys, and the magic monkey is a cross dresser. 
things to get better for us im sure 




*ambie* im feelin number one it is very much you 
very artistic 
very alluring
very abstract 
very peter max


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Both gorilla grapes are boys, and the magic monkey is a cross dresser.


You gunna collect off the boys or bin mate??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

I dunno. I was just gonna throw some girls into the breeding box and let em fuck


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I dunno. I was just gonna throw some girls into the breeding box and let em fuck


Sounds like a plan bro,....... sorry if i missed it, but have you still gotta stop growin mate?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sounds like a plan bro,....... sorry if i missed it, but have you still gotta stop growin mate?


Yeah I do, I am trying to finish off as much as I can before the axe comes down


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah I do, I am trying to finish off as much as I can before the axe comes down


Thats shit man, feel for ya.....bet your place is like a jungle at the min lol
Whens it come down?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

No set date, its all kinda up in the air, so im taking each day like it will be the last that the plants are here. Whatever doesnt get finished will go to Wheels619's pad to finish up, I hope...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> No set date, its all kinda up in the air, so im taking each day like it will be the last that the plants are here. Whatever doesnt get finished will go to Wheels619's pad to finish up, I hope...


I get ya mate, least theyve got some where to go tho, would be terrable havin to bin flowerin plants


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

4tatude, I use polyester felt that I buy at the local fabric/craft store. You buy it by the yard, and it comes in 6 ft wide rolls. 

Color doesnt matter, just look for the stiffest/thickest possible felt you can find.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I dunno. I was just gonna throw some girls into the breeding box and let em fuck


toss some of those cougars in there and let them go at it. lol. ill let them finish under the 1000 if need be. can bring anything u need over here. ive thought about it and 1600 watts of flowering would be baaaallllllllllliiiiiiiinnnnn in the 6x4  waka waka.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Sour Og Day 39


Same Sour, Better Flowers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> *yo BC wheres my fkn cigar *LO fkn L
> this year startin slow for you as well in this area hegh
> Both gorilla grapes are boys, and the magic monkey is a cross dresser.
> things to get better for us im sure
> ...


lmfao.. hah you are one funny old fuck. magic monkey is a cross dresser! BAH haha. i cant stop laughing from this post. its actaully makes sence but if some one didnt understand the legistics behind it.. just too funny.and 
PETER MAX?? are you crazy. i would ave never thunk that. i kinda liked him one day. i should take a deeper look into his work. when i think of him i think big bold bright colors for commercial advertisement. i refuse to sell out. 

thanks everyone for the nice comments on the drawings. got soooo much work to do on them both.

when are you mailing out the cougar cigars bc? you know where im at bro! take it easy daddy.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 3, 2012)

Bill
sour og be lukin wow og 
she be showin up nice n a mauhfuka man 

Doc Am
ok i just pulle it ota da hat we can strike that from the recod 
the rest still stands though


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 3, 2012)

damn dude she is lookin good. lol. i got one.  she is lookin healthy in the veg box. just gotta wait for those clones to root and im gonna be on a good one. lol. what u up to playa?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> Bill
> sour og be lukin wow og
> she be showin up nice n a mauhfuka man
> 
> ...


How much longer would you go on her based on appearance?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gonna go see the baby, he is out of the NICU!!!! Stoked


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Magic Monkey - Confused little shim


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Gonna go see the baby, he is out of the NICU!!!! Stoked


Tell him I said whats up....


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 3, 2012)

were u serious about posting that 600 in the shed with the 1000? cuz i was looking and figured out the perfect config for em. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 3, 2012)

the red had to go out of the box for the night.  she got bugs bad. watered her with go nats and stuff. gonna take all the other stuff and put it in the tent in the room in the morning then i was thinking about trying a cfl flower with a bunch of those 48 watt 27k cfls. any thoughts? cuz i really wanted to try it. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool, do what you gotta do.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

My thoughts are stop wasting your time trying out different shit, lol.

Justfveg and flower with what you got, switching to cfls is back tracking and regressing... 

You could have fixed the gnat issue with the neem you got and not spent any money... Why waste money if you dont have to?


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 3, 2012)

i tried the neem. sprayed and misted the top of the soil heavily. and mixed up the stuff and sprayed the foliage. but the neem didnt work fast enough. came out this morning and the bugs had multiplied and were landing on the leaves i had sprayed the shit out of as if nothing was wrong. i gotta get rid of them so i can bring them into the house and the go nats is stuff that is supposed to kill it fast as fuck. was thinking about getting the pourus earth stuff just to line the soil tops as preventative so i wont ever have to worry about bugs in the plants. 

u should roll by tomorrow to see the results and to hang the wall mounted fans if u got time. i know the baby is there.  im stoked. lol.

oh and i know it would be going backwards but ive always wanted to try a cfl flower. lol. i want to see how it does with something if im rockin like 300 watts of 27k bulbs in such a confined space on 12/12 timers.

like these but i would get them cheaper elsewhere.
http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical-Light-Bulbs-CFL-Light-Bulbs/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbmat/R-100676712/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

The gnats themselves dont do shit to the plants, its the larvae in the medium, the neem kills the larvae on contact if you do a soil drench, same with the SM-90.

The Larvae dont live at the top of the soil, so lightly misting the top of the soil isnt going to do anything...


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 3, 2012)

i know they dont live on top. but i drenched the top with half a spray bottle of neem for each plant. as much as i could without actually having to water them and opened the box and got blasted in the face this morning. they hatch so fast and lay eggs so early in life i need something that will kill them on contact so i can get ahead of them. plus i got the go nats to use as a wipe down spray and to spray the walls and floors and stuff in the flower box when i clean it and take everything out of it.

plus the neem hasnt exactly done very awesome with my pests in the past. lol. they just laugh at me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

A soil drench is watering.... thats what you are supposed to do.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

I would fill up a 5 gal of the neem solution, and thoroughly soak every single plant you have with a soil drench.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 3, 2012)

already did it with a really diluted 5 gallons of go nats. it says 1tbs-1.5tbs per ten gallons. i put less then half of one in and mixed it up with nutes. fed the crap out of them. we shall see.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 3, 2012)

the owner of the shop said a half tbs with 5 gallons would be perfect.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

if the instructions say 1 tbsp for 10 gallons, and that is too strong, don't you think 1/2 tbsp for 5 gals will be too strong as well?


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 3, 2012)

it said 1-1.5 per ten gallons. i put less than .5tbs in for the 5 gallons. roughly 5ml. instead of the 7-10.5 ml that it told me to put in for the 5 gallons.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oy vey.


1 Tbsp/10 gals = .5 Tbsp/5 gals. Its the same amount. In order to dilute it, you should have gone less than .5 Tbsp/5 gals. More like 1 Tsp/5 gallons. 

Only reason I am being so concerned is I saw what the shit did to the Sour OG's before I got them, it really fucked them up.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 3, 2012)

We dunked Sashas whole root mass in Neem and it didnt do shit to her and killed away lots of Fungus Gnats. They died off very fast and I still used the SM90 in her res till recent. Shit smell like I want to drink it! Sweet Lemony Fresh!!!! We used the Neem we got from the Grow Expo. I will give BC the SM90 when I get a chance to go over there.

Peace

BKB


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 4, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I would fill up a 5 gal of the neem solution, and thoroughly soak every single plant you have with a soil drench.


Also dip the one you can in the solution.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;yLgNHIrFHRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLgNHIrFHRY[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey bro, enjoy your day today with your family at home. Take lots of pictures and give them my regards.

Peace
Bkb


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;PKqVONrfffM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKqVONrfffM[/video]


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 4, 2012)

hmm. maybe ill try it. i go nats them yesterday. gonna go out and check them today. fingers crossed.

bkb: thanks bro may need it. ill keep yall posted.


----------



## machnak (Jan 5, 2012)

Sour OG made me pee my pants.  Looks bomb BC!

Glad the new kiddo is at the house! Congrats again man.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;26UmXwPv740]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26UmXwPv740[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

In the process of chopping the sour og  she is so frosty and the smell on her is toxic.

Damn i swear like i post all kinds of pictures on here, then i look through the thread and all is see is talk, lol.

I need some fukkin bud porn in my life here fellas


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

SOUR OG - This is some bomb herb fellas. I wish i had more than a clone of her. I have one in early flower, maybe gonna dust some branches with my boys


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

These are the boys i have in flower getting ready to drop pollen very soon

Gorilla Grape Indica
Gorilla Grape Sativa
Cougar Kush Male #2
Chemband x Grape Kush f1 male


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is the last one left....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Funny, funny plant  BOMB smoke though, taste just like NL and a nice body stone, makes me feel tingly all through out


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 6, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Funny, funny plant  BOMB smoke though, taste just like NL and a nice body stone, makes me feel tingly all through out


Lets hope the Cougar jizz does the job on her!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 6, 2012)

colorful who is she 












sour og lukin right 








.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hawaii 5-0 ( Hawaiin indica x northern lights)


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 6, 2012)

that was a clone 
deff not a plant 

even as clone pretty stingy 
must be sum super duper shit


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> that was a clone
> deff not a plant
> 
> even as clone pretty stingy
> must be sum super duper shit


Yeah 12/12 from root pretty much, very little veg time. Growth is stunted due to a mixup in feeding early in flower. BKB accidentally fed with too much Grow and it really stunted flower production, not to mention being pollinated 

I really liked the early smoke tests on it, if early taste is any indication, defo gonna be some nice stuff.

Here is a pic of a dried branch


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 6, 2012)

that looks right nice 




the sour is a ten weeker clone must be less


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like clones are done in 8. For the Sour OG anyway. But it is not pure Sour OG, it is either SFV x Sour OG or it is Sour OG x Sour OG


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

Cougar Top


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 7, 2012)

i just wanna fuck u. no kissin and huggin girl u got a husband who loves u. and ya need to give him yo quality time. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

I got some stuff for you dude


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Cougar Top
> 
> View attachment 1979736


Lookin top notch that bill!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i just wanna fuck u. no kissin and huggin girl u got a husband who loves u. and ya need to give him yo quality time. lol.


Hahaha......................I just wanna fuck bad bitchs lol

Made me smile that wheels!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;IT06c0Ru-X0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IT06c0Ru-X0[/video]


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hahaha......................I just wanna fuck bad bitchs lol
> 
> Made me smile that wheels!


i know right. kinda over skanky ass bad bitches now tho. tired of the games. but at least the sex is ballin. lol.



billcollector99 said:


> I got some stuff for you dude


haha finally a multi quote. lol. what u got? im gonna hop in the shower in a min. can i roll by about 3 or so? smoke some bowls. maybe hold the baby if i grow enough balls. lol. but dont rush me. lol. got a phobia about breaking small babies on accident. lol. they are just too fragile for the wheels i think. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i know right. kinda over skanky ass bad bitches now tho. tired of the games. but at least the sex is ballin. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> haha finally a multi quote. lol. what u got? im gonna hop in the shower in a min. can i roll by about 3 or so? smoke some bowls. maybe hold the baby if i grow enough balls. lol. but dont rush me. lol. got a phobia about breaking small babies on accident. lol. they are just too fragile for the wheels i think. lol.


Bad bitch like a dime, not her attitude brah


----------



## BBYY (Jan 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> haha finally a multi quote. lol. what u got? im gonna hop in the shower in a min. can i roll by about 3 or so? smoke some bowls. maybe hold the baby if i grow enough balls. lol. but dont rush me. lol. got a phobia about breaking small babies on accident. lol. they are just too fragile for the wheels i think. lol.


LMFAO I am the same way! My sister in law pretty much threw my nephew on me a few years ago when he was born. I am far from clumsy or irresponsible, but I just dont know why I feel that way!

Now I am having my own kids, lets see how this plays out.

Yo bill! WTF's Up?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks to a few tips from a fellow member (Thanks Gastanker) I feel I have upped my photography skills. Let me know what you think


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Cougar Kush 12 Week Veg, 20 days 12/12


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2012)

Looking top notch as usual


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Looking top notch as usual


Thanks brutha, nice to see you stopping by. Hope the move is treating you well!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 8, 2012)

bill- 4568 is that with a tripod and your box 

shots are great \plants are great 


mr.wheels-i was scared to hold a baby also til my son was born then try and take the baby away from me -you get a fight


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> bill- 4568 is that with a tripod and your box
> 
> shots are great \plants are great
> 
> ...


post 4568 was done in the light box, no tripod, cam just resting in the counter.


----------



## kush groove (Jan 9, 2012)

@bc99 nice plants bro...whats the smell like with just a few plants in the backyard??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Pretty bad actually, luckily it smells like horse shit around here 99% of the time though


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 9, 2012)

he is not lying. horses takin shits all the time around his pad. lol. the moisture in the air makes it knarly sometimes. but it hides his weed smell. lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 9, 2012)

Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar Kush


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just a little update on the stuff that is finishing up over here

Cougar - Clone from mom with the 12 week veg


Purple Le Pew Untopped


Early Skunk x Jack Herer


Sour OG and Cougar


Flower room


Cougar Flowering in the green house. Small buds but very frosty.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;qGFAFvV4dpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGFAFvV4dpI[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;ljdzX7a4_Xs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljdzX7a4_Xs[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> [video=youtube;qGFAFvV4dpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGFAFvV4dpI[/video]


i was just listening to this. for the first time. 
Everything good on the home front?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah man, just busy with the newborn, and chopping ladies left and right, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;jc-HaCGKhf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc-HaCGKhf8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey bill some serious dank flyin out from all angles over here man, good job love that flower room shot, id be like a kid in a sweet shop in there mate lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 10, 2012)

lookin good round these parts as always 

an that is one frosty old gal you usein for yo av shot 

i hope new baby have been letin you an da wife catch a wink or two of sleep 


hold the fort down soldier


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 11, 2012)

the cougar. 
see i can do macro too. lmao.
View attachment 1988856


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful Bro  You are gonna love her!!!

That deserves to be blown up


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 11, 2012)

she is finishing quick. getting frosty and she should have about 3 to 4 weeks left according to the time line but she is finishing fast. she is almost 4 weeks friday i think.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 11, 2012)

nice job 

.


----------



## BBYY (Jan 11, 2012)

bill, Ima need you to give me a rundown on how to get pics in my post like that cougar you fixed

PM ?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 11, 2012)

machnak said:


> Good, very good. Now I wonder what I should make with I have.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to breed?
> 
> ...


lemon skunk I love that shit, the flavor and the smell is almost like starburst.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 11, 2012)

ww x's trainwreck


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2012)

Those close-ups are spectacular


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 11, 2012)

Here is what the Cougar will look like after 4 more weeks...


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 11, 2012)

mmmmmmmmm tasty.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Here is what the Cougar will look like after 4 more weeks...
> 
> View attachment 1989533


That shit reminds me of the NS soo much. With a punch though!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

My son just took a shit the size of a coke can. Poor kid


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> My son just took a shit the size of a coke can. Poor kid


hahahahahaha! too funny lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

sad part is he is only 3... I dont even take em that big. 

I feel sorry for the little guy cause he has my stomach issues that runs in the family.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> sad part is he is only 3... I dont even take em that big.
> 
> I feel sorry for the little guy cause he has my stomach issues that runs in the family.


sorry to hear that bill, I didnt mean any offense.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> sorry to hear that bill, I didnt mean any offense.


I know you didnt.

I was just clarifying 

If you met my son, you wouldnt know he is 3 1/2 . 

42" and 40 lbs. With a pain tolerance out this world. I try not to brag about him too much, as he is so young, but he is a BEAST.

"At 3 years and 6 months:

*your child is 40 pounds, and that is *
*at the 91st percentile for weight.*
*your child is 42 inches, and that is 
at the 96th percentile for height."*




​


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I know you didnt.
> 
> I was just clarifying
> 
> ...


I didnt know. Damn! Id start teaching him football!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I didnt know. Damn! Id start teaching him football!


Yeah, football among other things. Thinking maybe enrolling him in some form of martial arts, to help with discipline, and teach him a handy skillset for later in life.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 12, 2012)

heck yeah! sounds like hes the next bill collector.your right on with a martial atrs now,before he really realizes what a beast he is.it does hugely help with self discipline.seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 12, 2012)

bc congrats on the lil one brother im sure your all puffed up with pride...brother im sorry i missed that, i was away for the holiday n then got hit on the head with this nasty ass flue bug. was just catching up on your thread n wondering what i had missed when i ran across Jordans birth anouncement. antway congrats n tell the wife i said the same. im glad to hear all are doing well


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

4tatude said:


> bc congrats on the lil one brother im sure your all puffed up with pride...brother im sorry i missed that, i was away for the holiday n then got hit on the head with this nasty ass flue bug. was just catching up on your thread n wondering what i had missed when i ran across Jordans birth anouncement. antway congrats n tell the wife i said the same. im glad to hear all are doing well


Thanks brutha, I will let her know 

Yeah I am super happy right now


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 12, 2012)

hey man how bout some pics yo..? lol. i been waiting all day to see what u snapped. yo that blunt got me high as a kite. i was spacin for an hour after u bailed. lmao. so thank u.  im gonna try the phelps tonight.


----------



## StonedYa? (Jan 12, 2012)

Here my first = )


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

I recommened takin ya son boxin bill, its great for discpline, ive always boxed, well i had a few years off but im back now, sayin that tho if hes a big lad might be abit of a waste of his size, props be better in MMA or somethin like that, or he'd make a mean heavy weight! lol
Hope you an fam are good mate!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hey man how bout some pics yo..? lol. i been waiting all day to see what u snapped. yo that blunt got me high as a kite. i was spacin for an hour after u bailed. lmao. so thank u.  im gonna try the phelps tonight.


Shit I got home, cooked dinner and then passed out till this morning, lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

I was going to say your up very early, figured it was feeding time for the little guy! Glad you got some rest yesterday!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Well since BC is coming over my house right now, I guess its fine for me to spill the beans on what the mystery surprise plant is.....Northern Skunk(Northern Lights#5 x Skunk#1) Its a mother plant that I picked up from a dispensary out here. I been bugging the guy for ever for that plant. It has been clipped quite a few times but there is still much more to clip and get off this Old Cougar Plant. The strain alone says all IMO. Two of my personal favorite strains to smoke in one. I been picking up alot of Northern Skunk so I finally got a plant now. I know BC likes the smoke cause I smoke it with him all the time. The strain rocks and I hope BC is going to want to cross this with some of his OG. Should be a fun Summer of Love with this strain. I will want to cross it with a few things now. Should and will be very exciting.
> 
> Peace
> BKB


For those who want to know how the Cougar got it's name


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Shit I got home, cooked dinner and then passed out till this morning, lol.


yeah man i feel ya. i stayed awake. but barely. lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> For those who want to know how the Cougar got it's name


Hahaha nice post there, ended up being a special after all. Thats why I love the name Cougar, not the animal type either. LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 13, 2012)

i got a milf. we need to make a milf strain. lol. the cougars daughter perhaps? lmao. but what would go awesome with the cougar. im not really seeing a way to improve her anymore. she is frosty she is fast and she is dank.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i got a milf. we need to make a milf strain. lol. the cougars daughter perhaps? lmao. but what would go awesome with the cougar. im not really seeing a way to improve her anymore. she is frosty she is fast and she is dank.


No milf weed, sounds like we are copying the show


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> No milf weed, sounds like we are copying the show


Yeah Snoop did name Nancy's bud that...plus a Cougar sounds sexier than a MILF!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 13, 2012)

lol. fine shoot down my ideas.  just kidding. lmao. i did that and i was sober. lol. im a crazy mofo yo. 

hey bc how about them poics you snapped yo? i been dying to see ur artwork.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

Got a question here for you all.....In pic #1 and #2 are those seed pods or Calyxes? I pollinated this plant with Cougar Kush pollen and it seems in pic #1 the seeds might be popping a little out the top and left flowers but doesnt look anywhere near ripened and it will be 8 week total since pollinating this plant on Monday. I dont know how to circle or draw on a pic where I think I see a seed or two popping but looks very green. I could be completely wrong but want other people's opinion if those are beans or not.

My camera makes me look like a pro just like the genetics make me look like a pro grower...LOL

Hawaii 5-0 (I am donating this plant to BC when its done and I plucked all the seeds out if any)
Look at the silhouette of the trichs in pic #3 on the bottom leaf....This camera rocks!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

My last Cougar to get flowered.

12/12 for 25 days now


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice sexy ass lady there. I think you should finish her last 2 weeks in the greenhouse when that time comes? What does she smell like right now or still too early?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

I wont get her true smell for a week or two i think.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

*January 2011


*Pre-98 Bubba







*March 2011
*

Mamdude







Red Kush

















EK-47







Hmm I see some Cougar seeds in there 







*May 2011
*
Northern Skunk

















Red Kush (again) this one was revegged after sex showed












Power Skunk







Purple Cheese












Grape Kush






















CHEMBAND








Cougar Kush


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

Ek47? Was that a typo or is that the name?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

random cross i had, it was a single seed nicnamed e-dawg, that got crossed with a hindu kush x ak47

it is no longer in existence, lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> random cross i had, it was a single seed nicnamed e-dawg, that got crossed with a hindu kush x ak47


Okay that one caught my eye. The cougar is nice and thick how I like my girls


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah man, you should see em in real life


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

or smoke them


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> or smoke them


Yeah even better


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 14, 2012)

bc your skills both as a grower/breeder and your photos constantly amaze me...hats off to ya brother...
ps the shot of the cougar seeds peeking out is killer


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah man, you should see em in real life


Im planning a trip in a year or two.. Maybe summer time to e exact.. I also have plans on going to the Dam pretty soon.. We are already setting it up.. Finalizing my passport situation


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 14, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Yeah Snoop did name Nancy's bud that...plus a Cougar sounds sexier than a MILF!!!


nothin tops nancy tho.just sayn.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 14, 2012)

Mr Bill that is sum string of pics you got there 
sum big things popin very nice subjects and very nice photogrophy skillz

maybe it is me i dont know but the second RED shot and the chemband shot sum very nice bucket hauls 

everything looks good top notch me and a lot of others just grow plants you grow top notch 

i still say sum are fortunate to have agreen thumb and you have a green arm 

are these all current pics if so yo azz gona need sum help smokin all dis material


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> Mr Bill that is sum string of pics you got there
> sum big things popin very nice subjects and very nice photogrophy skillz
> 
> maybe it is me i dont know but the second RED shot and the chemband shot sum very nice bucket hauls
> ...


Nah it was more of year in review for me, kinda summing up the best from 2011 for me


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 14, 2012)

oh nice summery........end of next week ill prolly be going to the post office


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

Being grown out by wheels619


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

I believe this is what they call a Predatory Wasp, but i could be mistaken.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I believe this is what they call a Predatory Wasp, but i could be mistaken.
> 
> View attachment 1999420


That wasp looks stuck to trichs like it was trapped in a web


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 15, 2012)

nice job there wheels (salute)
i see wheels has rank i thout he was a like a private 
now i see he is a officer in your army 

i googled the pred wasp i think you hit that on the head first i thought it was diff 
cause the back section was flat in pics was like bulb 
maybe his used up cause stuck to the fly paper and could not eat 

can see the trichs stuck all over him like porkupine quills 
imagine like the honey i shrunk the kids peole tryn to get across sum sticky budag


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

That would have been awesome, but I dont think Disney would have gone for it.

Gonna make a "Honey I shrunk the Stoners"


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

Took a trip over to wheels' house this morning, he is def pimping some hoes over there.

Summer is gonna be very intersting over there


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 15, 2012)

whut he does outside grows as well


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> whut he does outside grows as well


I built him a 4' x 6' x 7' box in the backyard.

and a 2x4 tent in the closet for veg


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;HpoGp8p6moA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpoGp8p6moA&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 15, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> nice job there wheels (salute)
> i see wheels has rank i thout he was a like a private
> now i see he is a officer in your army


lol. i have a bit of rank. 

bc. thanks for the high brotha. ill return the favor in bout a month. wanna make some wicked shit with the trim.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 15, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Took a trip over to wheels' house this morning, he is def pimping some hoes over there.
> 
> Summer is gonna be very intersting over there


for sure. im thinkin bout building a greenhouse ouside for april. one with glass skylight roofs. how fuckin pimp would that be. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

Cougar Kush 12 weeks veg LST 31 days flower


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice lookin girl there m8 subbed c how she turns out  ben doin a bit of lstn on a livers clone and blue cheese,thy're nearly 14 dys flowering


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 16, 2012)

bc that gal is some kinda fine bro!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

The buddy Wheels has a Cougar he has been vegging out for awhile now, she should be a super beast


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 16, 2012)

Is that a clone from mine??? If so....here are her buds!!!

View attachment 2002154View attachment 2002155View attachment 2002156


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Is that a clone from mine??? If so....here are her buds!!!
> 
> View attachment 2002154View attachment 2002155View attachment 2002156


Yessir, that is one of the two clones that came from the Cougar that you flowered.

He also has a clone of the Other pheno. 


Cougar Left, Skywalker clone right


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice, he is going to get a lot more bud then me....Hope you like them buds wheels!!!

Here is a nug off the Sour OG clone you gave me....Stella bro mucho gracias!!!!

Sour OG

View attachment 2002186

Peace

BKB


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

Have you grew the skywalker before Bill?

I grew 3 from seed couple of years ago,amazing smoke 3 completely different phenos grew in the same nft lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 17, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Is that a clone from mine??? If so....here are her buds!!!
> 
> View attachment 2002154View attachment 2002155View attachment 2002156


That shit is tight bro!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2012)

Lol, bill looks like you'll never be finished. I have mine planned for me to be done 5 days before i gotta move. ha. How's the fam?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 17, 2012)

And as you put my head into your sights for jumping the fence, you realize I'm not stealing, but petting.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 17, 2012)

dam dam dam i wish i was out ther wit yall tradin clones an shit 

buyin clones drop bys yall got goin on 

im jealous but happy for yall 


enjoy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2012)

Yo you gots uh wicked hookup nigga in dat outdoor garden wif dat phat beotch in her bikini getting uh natural suntan stinkin up da hood. id jump da fence an' rape her ass if ah had yo' address what 'chew thinkin' man?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey bro I made it out here, tired so I will hit you up tomorrow.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

Chopped the Purple Le Pews today

Very nice strain, and I cannot wait to smoke her


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 21, 2012)

looking forward to the smoke report...any advice with the growing of this strain?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

4tatude said:


> looking forward to the smoke report...any advice with the growing of this strain?


Yeah, she doesnt stretch too much, so you really need to veg the if you want a big plant. If you have patience, topping and training for multiple colas and an even canpy will help to increase yield tremendously with her. Cold weather not an issue for her, they love it. And she can eat nutes like no other. Def a heavy feeder. Also a very fast cloner, she roots in 6 day min.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah, she doesnt stretch too much, so you really need to veg the if you want a big plant. If you have patience, topping and training for multiple colas and an even canpy will help to increase yield tremendously with her. Cold weather not an issue for her, they love it. And she can eat nutes like no other. Def a heavy feeder. Also a very fast cloner, she roots in 6 day min.


sounds like a good sog canidate, i saw the color and figured she was a cold weather canidate. so shes a pig too lol well i like a good eater, hate those pickey bitches that only want sushi


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

4tatude said:


> sounds like a good sog canidate, i saw the color and figured she was a cold weather canidate. so shes a pig too lol well i like a good eater, hate those pickey bitches that only want sushi


I wouldnt say SOG per say. She has very good side branching. IMO this would be best.

Top at 2nd true node for 4 main colas, and the Scrog her out


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2012)

Aye bill, thx... and your pics are fuckin amazing. glad i can see in clear hd again.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 21, 2012)

morning bc. its fuckin wet outside.

she is def a 4 main colas type of girl. or if u get lucky u may accidently cut one off end up with three and a vagina bud on top. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Aye bill, thx... and your pics are fuckin amazing. glad i can see in clear hd again.


Word, that was fast  Glad it works for you. Hope you start postin more now, no excuses, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> morning bc. its fuckin wet outside.
> 
> she is def a 4 main colas type of girl. or if u get lucky u may accidently cut one off end up with three and a vagina bud on top. lol.


Off to a baby shower...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

Purple Le Pew Chopped at 46 days


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 21, 2012)

wow, that looks incredible!!

thanks for the video game btw. can't wait to get going with it, haha


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 21, 2012)

MMJ I like your avi, is it a painting??


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know. I found it on google  I love zeppelins.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> I don't know. I found it on google  I love zeppelins.


 it is pretty kewl...remember when you tried to change it? people got upset LOL


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 22, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Purple Le Pew Chopped at 46 days
> 
> View attachment 2010657


Wow that looks tastey bill, cant believe it only went 46days thats fast bro, was it ready or did you just chop early?


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> SOUR OG - This is some bomb herb fellas. I wish i had more than a clone of her. I have one in early flower, maybe gonna dust some branches with my boys
> View attachment 1978097View attachment 1978098




very nice grow you got going on man, i just went through a bunch of it but i had to skip some there is alot of pages lol. whats up with the police car in the pic? are you a cop lol


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 23, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> very nice grow you got going on man, i just went through a bunch of it but i had to skip some there is alot of pages lol. whats up with the police car in the pic? are you a cop lol


that would be a toy car for his son. lmao. its about 4 ft long and 2.5ft wide and 2.5ft tall. kinda pimpin tho. lol.


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 23, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> that would be a toy car for his son. lmao. its about 4 ft long and 2.5ft wide and 2.5ft tall. kinda pimpin tho. lol.



lmao looked real guess i was to high at the moment i looked at it haha


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2012)

This here is a clone from Mama Cougar ( The one that was vegged for 12 weeks before flower)

I rooted it and flowered it pretty much after root, she was maybe 5" tall at the most.

I pollinated her 2 weeks ago with some Sativa Gorilla grape


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 24, 2012)

Another lovely lady bro! Do you hand water all of your coco?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Another lovely lady bro! Do you hand water all of your coco?


Yessir, i enjoy the one on one attention they get from me


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 24, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Yessir, i enjoy the one on one attention they get from me


That's cool, so do I when I have the time to not be in a hurry.

I had some drinks a few nights ago and then smoked a little dank, found myself talking to the ladies in my flower tent. I told the Deep Purple x Haze that she better start working hard because all of the other ladies in her company were proven winners LOL. Then the Top 44 stuck her nose in the air and I had to remind her that her first run did not turn out all that great so she should show some humility. hahhahaha


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 25, 2012)

you just turnin out fine girls like a finishing school 
one after another


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2012)

A cougar and a gorilla....interesting cross, what will you name it? Mrs. Kong?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

momma cougar looks liek a dirty lil girl


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2012)

Cougar x Gorilla.....?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 25, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Cougar x Gorilla.....?
> 
> View attachment 2018803


Sigourney Weaver needed a good bOn back in the day.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks like the boy Wheels gots the Green thumb too


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 25, 2012)

mmm whose shit is that? lmao  u should tell that guy his shit is ballin. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> mmm whose shit is that? lmao  u should tell that guy his shit is ballin. lol.


I thought i did by saying you had a green thumb 

Figured you could post big pics on your page if you want.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2012)

What is the plant in the white bucket? with the monster colas??? I want that!!! Pic #4
Wheels you are in well deserving for them ladies. I know how bummed you were about the Mercury. I bet you have now really forgotten about the Mercury? I told you that in time you will forget cause of the strains that are here!!! LOL Good shit wheelie man!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> What is the plant in the white bucket? with the monster colas??? I want that!!! Pic #4
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


thats the skywalker..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

Mama Cougar


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2012)

Bitch got back!!!! I like big cougar booty...WOW!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 25, 2012)

Perfect day for a photoshoot! She's really showing off BC


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

I thnk this is like week 5. Wait till week 7


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I thnk this is like week 5. Wait till week 7


You and BKB are making CK famous! Calvin Klein? Huh? Cougar Kush mofos!


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 25, 2012)

she's a sexy mama. i hope i can grow one just like her some day.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 26, 2012)

Love that cougar and xing it with GGrape gunna be a winner!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 26, 2012)

daaam 
got sum main stem 
whut you been twisting it 
is that whut made it into a telephone pole


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

It twisted from the weight of the branches it is supporting 

I just bent it over


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2012)

looking damn good bill! Do you ever get tired of growing perfect plants? I doubt it! hehe


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Mama Cougar
> 
> View attachment 2019511View attachment 2019512View attachment 2019513View attachment 2019514View attachment 2019516View attachment 2019517View attachment 2019518View attachment 2019519View attachment 2019520


Looks quality that bill!!, how long did you veg that beast??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Looks quality that bill!!, how long did you veg that beast??


12 weeks good sir


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 26, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Cougar x Gorilla.....?
> 
> View attachment 2018803


call that shit "sigourney" and make stickers for ur sacks. lmao. in all honesty she is a pretty hot old chick. lmao.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 27, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> call that shit "sigourney" and make stickers for ur sacks. lmao. in all honesty she is a pretty hot old chick. lmao.
> 
> View attachment 2021132View attachment 2021143View attachment 2021133


Nice pics and a novel idea lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Cougar x Gorilla.....?
> 
> View attachment 2018803


Might as well name it after one of Oj's kids, it would be the same thing


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 27, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> call that shit "sigourney" and make stickers for ur sacks. lmao. in all honesty she is a pretty hot old chick. lmao.
> 
> View attachment 2021132View attachment 2021143View attachment 2021133


Thats is a Cougar right there!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 29, 2012)

pics up.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2012)

Aye bill this exodus x Dream (from seed ) looks like it's gon go 11-12 weeks on me. and my grape kush is musty as shit. i mean like an actual un-bathed for days underarm or jail beds comes to mind. but it reeks. they are both from seed and exceeding my expectations. i may snap some pics in a few.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 29, 2012)

hey brotha can u check mugans thread he has a male and has some questions about storage of pollen and i cant help him cuz i have no fuckin clue. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Aye bill this exodus x Dream (from seed ) looks like it's gon go 11-12 weeks on me. and my grape kush is musty as shit. i mean like an actual un-bathed for days underarm or jail beds comes to mind. but it reeks. they are both from seed and exceeding my expectations. i may snap some pics in a few.


where's the pics!!! lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;8pLv2Lq8qJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pLv2Lq8qJE[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 30, 2012)

I should be home in about 1 hour, u wanna cruise over to help me fix this garage that gets stuck? Plus I need help with trimming. I will hook you up if u can.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 30, 2012)

im on my way. lol. not so much with the stairs. lol. u could send it home with me and ill trim it all up tonight. wheels trimming service. will work for pot. lmao. sorry im high. lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi bill hope your good bro, an were still cool!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

did someone say bubble ice hash?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes ma'am. Its done now 

Pics in a second.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay so tonight was my 2nd time making real bubble hash.

The first time I made it, I didnt get that great of a return.

Tonight I used 124 grams of super frosty trim and buds that didnt make my cut. (Almost half the Acapulco Gold Plant) 

I used a set of bubblebags I won on another website. They are made by Thebubblebagdude.com

I really like the construction of these bags, as they are much nicer than the last set I had.

For my "work" bag I used the 160 micron, and then under that the 120, then the 70, and last the 20 micron bag as a catchall.

I put my bags in the 5 gallon bucket. Smallest bag first. Then I layered some ice, then trim, then ice, then trim, and a final layer of ice.

I let sit for 20 mins to get cold. Then I added my water, filled till I had a little water above the ice line.

Again I let sit for about 10 mins, so the water would get as cold as possible. From that point I stirred my water-ice-bud mixture for roughly 30 mins. 

Once I was I was done stirring it was time to seprate the bags.

Hash was removed from the bags, quick pressed with the included drying screen, and now they will sit out to fully dry.







After first run


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 30, 2012)

After I cleaned the hash put of the bags, I used the water that drained from the 20 bag to refill the 5 gal bucket, stuck all the bas back in, and gave the work bag a quick 60 second stir. 

This 2nd run netted me almost as much as the first run.

I will do a third and final rinse once all the ice has melted


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

im going to cry.. why didnt you do this before me?.. i could have gotten so much more if i followed your lead..whawhahwhahwahwh. i think im going to go slit me wrists.
and what contest did you win? congatulations on the win, very handy prize you won. Nice work billy boy. i wish i were u.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry doc, you jumped the gun on me


----------



## BBYY (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck, My first run was a disappointment too, Was good, just as you said the return was shitty.

Would you say it was the quality of the bags that helped? Or did you try a new method? That's pretty much what I did, but I used a electric egg beater for 20 min. I wonder if its these shitty ass bags. Been using them for Dry ice hash, fits over one of my jugs perfect. 

Nice win too  I was checking them bags out after I made my last run LOL They have good reviews, and it seems you like em. 

Have your dried some yet?  I would be hitting some w/ a dryer, QAQC!
shit looks good dude nice job


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 30, 2012)

Ohhh, you did a wet run eh?! I thought you preferred the dry ice method?

Nice chunks bro!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I had the new bags, and I wanted to break em in proper. 

Looks like I will be glad I did the wet.

I really wanted to make my own full melt... lets see if i did it this time.

There was only like 2 grams from the 160 to 120 bag. Wheels and I already smoked some  Had my body feeling super numb, felt like I was walking on air bags.

I am going to let the higher grades dry and cure proper


----------



## geekmike (Jan 30, 2012)

How long do you let it rest after mixing?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 30, 2012)

geekmike said:


> How long do you let it rest after mixing?


Not long at all maybe a few minutes...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like a good amount for your secound try


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 30, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looks like a good amount for your secound try


Oh yeah, Ill have dry weights when it has sat out for a while.

Like a said a little over 2 grams from the 160-120 layer, the 120-73 layer has the largest amount maybe 10 grams, and i got about half that from the 73-20 layer.

So total prolly like 17 grams of bubble from 124 grams of trim.


----------



## geekmike (Jan 31, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Not long at all maybe a few minutes...



Try this....


I use 2 buckets... one to do my shit work in and one for the good stuff. 

I work it for about 20 minutes by hand then let it rest for about 5 minutes. I like to bring the bag up off the floor of the bucket a couple inches then mix it up for a couple more minutes. 

Let it sit for 10 minutes (this is key) then pull the bag. Then I dump into my other bucket with the bags. 

I get excellent yields and awesome quality with that method.


Good luck with the bubble, I love it!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 31, 2012)

first tiem i made it i fucked mine up a lil bit to, i beat mine to much and got a lil bit of green in it, it dried brown tho...yield was horrible...dunno WTF i did wrong


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 31, 2012)

The quality and yield this run is way above my expectations 

I actually used 2 buckets as well


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey bro, I hope everything works out for you today! Something my mom would tell me is that you cant lose something you never had.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks bro, we will see huh


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 31, 2012)

Okay dry weights from the bubble are here:

160<120 - 2 grams Particles that fell through the 160 bag, but not the 120
120<73 - 10.5 grams Particles that fell through the 120, but not the 73
73<20 - 3.5 grams and finally stuff that fell through the 73 bag, but not through the 20 micron catch bag

As you can see the majority of the trichs stuck in the middle group.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 31, 2012)

Im lost but maybe you can explain to me when you come over


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 31, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Im lost but maybe you can explain to me when you come over


Basically he's saying that most of the resin glands he collected were larger than 73 microns and smaller than 120 microns. The largest yielding resin size x = 73 < x < 120.

That's good news b/c when I run the dry ice I just run the 120 bag b/c that shit takes too long lol. Grats on your hash


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2012)

very nice hash run bc. 
did you use a blender? high speed? or a wooden spoon hand beating?
and when you say a "proper" cure.. for hash.. what do you mean time wise?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 31, 2012)

now that looks like a good color there bill nice results 
it will darken up for sure 

enjoy
View attachment 2030938


pick out your color






> As you can see the majority of the trichs stuck in the middle group.


size of trichs and bulbs on em have a lot to do wit dis 






.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 31, 2012)

amb -not sure whut was meant by this but to me bubble always better the next day 
all water leaves and it gets darker 
if you roll it gets darker yet 

i first day i either chop mine all up an let it dry good before i press together 
or i press the shit out of it try to squeeze all the water out -this way it always sticks pretty bad -but seperates easily when bone dry -if you just leave it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2012)

wow dweezie, you sound like you really know your hashish shit. im very impressed, is that your hash in your avitar? thats awesome dude!
i might need to consult with you further before attempting another run. 
have a stoned out day pops


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 31, 2012)

not my stuffin adv just a pic i like 
from the place on the labe in pic


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 31, 2012)

I hand mix with one of these:

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202251543/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053







I didnt freeze my trim, it was just dried. I crumbled it by hand inside a paper bag before I covered it with the ice


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2012)

Im gunna try a hash run after this grow, not got no bags though gunna try that gummy method or what ever lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2012)

oh my god! lets have a hash contest!​


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2012)

did you grind it down with a microplance before drying?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> did you grind it down with a microplance before drying?


The hash?

No i just used the drying screen and a couple towels to get as much moisture as i could out.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 31, 2012)

I love u. hey my cougar is about as fat as urs is and its at 7 weeks. think u can come take a super macro shot with ur can tomorrow of it and the plp so I can get an. idea of when it will be done?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 1, 2012)

now that looks like agood tool there *mr Bill 
*you see you are a smart man resourcful = find salutions for problems ,an fix them 

*amb *how long you beat directly reflected by tools use and weather machine or by hand 
and dont want to beat up material (you dont want to end up with creamed spinich)
just knock trichomes alose


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

I use to use the power drill with that paint mixer, this time I did it by hand, and it seems the results are much better!!

For the first time I actually made "Full Melt"


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;W-dSGkXMmSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-dSGkXMmSk[/video]


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 3, 2012)

pistol packin T I 

an he needs them to for real sposed to be close to broke 

of cours he got more then us but in that big game he is hurtin 




i hope all is good for you and yours on this fine friday bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

hey BC, i've been gifted a couple of pips from your stable n was wondering if you could give me any tips pointers etc and if you have some photo's id be obliged!

its the numbdawg ( og18 x chem x SD ) 

cheers man


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey BC, i've been gifted a couple of pips from your stable n was wondering if you could give me any tips pointers etc and if you have some photo's id be obliged!
> 
> its the numbdawg ( og18 x chem x SD )
> 
> cheers man


Those actually came from a friend, I have not grown them out yet. I did grow the cousin, Headband x Chem x SD. and It turned out wonderful!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

haha that's what the lad said. looks like a maiden run from me then lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Big Bad Kitty
> 
> This is my LST Cougar Project, she vegged for 12 weeks before going into flower a week ago.
> 
> View attachment 1947897View attachment 1947898View attachment 1947899View attachment 1947900


53 Days later

View attachment 2044058View attachment 2044059View attachment 2044060


----------



## BBYY (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice sunny day plant looks fresh sitting outside! Lets see if my most recent LST can come out as good.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 8, 2012)

she looks as fine as sum of the models i see in NYC


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 7, 2012)

*The Set Up and Plants:*
Early Skunk x Jack (Original Clipping from Sasha)
Cougar Kush
Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar Kush
Purple Le' Pew
Early Skunk x Gorilla Grape
Sour Diesel x Blueberry



Early Skunk x Jack Herer a.k.a Sasha Clone


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 7, 2012)

Bill? lol, im confused. Looking good though whoever you are.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> *The Set Up and Plants:*
> Early Skunk x Jack (Original Clipping from Sasha)
> Cougar Kush
> Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar Kush
> ...


Looking hella good bro, that Sasha is way bigger than i expected!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 7, 2012)

Not bill but thanks man!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 8, 2012)

Here they are on Easter...

Early Jack 



Sour D x Blueberry



Early Jack x Gorilla Grape (What is the name of this strain??)



FM


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 11, 2012)

the most efficient use of space ever. lmao.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesomness!! lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 12, 2012)

rofl , hes gettin like .02 watts a foot


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 12, 2012)

last time the 400 was used for small stuff it fried them. lmao. playin it safe. and they are 26 watt cfls. lol. 4 of em just to be safe. so its 6.5 watts a sq ft. lmao. im big ballin. lmao.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 12, 2012)

also got my super ninja shop mode on last night. gonna be like christmas in a week or two.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 14, 2012)

mr weels-wit dat four hunerd you gota be about 2 feet off of it for little toddlers id assume


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 14, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> mr weels-wit dat four hunerd you gota be about 2 feet off of it for little toddlers id assume


yeah it isnt even running. just 4 cfls. dont wanna fry them too soon like i did my last batch of clones. got 4 showing already on day 2. 2 of the g.g. X skunk and 2 of the g.g. X PLP.  should be interesting. only a few more to go.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 14, 2012)

also to spice it up. new 8 inch fan. galaxy e ballast, bulb and hood coming in the mail the 20th for the new tent. im excited. lol. its like christmas.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 15, 2012)

PLP on the left and Cougar on the right



Early Skunk x Jack, up-canned to a 3 gallon smart pot. My 1st ever screen.....lol 



FM


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 15, 2012)

gluckwitem

mr wheels


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 16, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> gluckwitem
> 
> mr wheels




your avatar is awesome lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 17, 2012)

nice plants fam

agreed slay
i recycled her about 3 or 4 times 
if she had a blunt in her mouth id hit it through her azz hole 
lol


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> nice plants fam
> 
> agreed slay
> i recycled her about 3 or 4 times
> ...


lol id have to say i would to


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 17, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> lol id have to say i would to


i would just go ahead and tongue her booty anyways. Lmao.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 17, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> last time the 400 was used for small stuff it fried them. lmao. playin it safe. and they are 26 watt cfls. lol. 4 of em just to be safe. so its 6.5 watts a sq ft. lmao. im big ballin. lmao.


Jus looks so funny, like a sparrow in a lions cage LOL


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 17, 2012)

Damn dude i think we took over bc99 thread. Lmao.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 17, 2012)

dizzle frost said:


> jus looks so funny, like a sparrow in a lions cage lol


yeah its funny ass shit. Lmao. Im lookin at it now and i cant wait. Gonna be ballin in a month or so. Got 6 total popped and waiting on 4 more. Also gonna toss 5 hawaii 5-0 cougars in the mix once i have room in the little dome. Really should have invested in a nice tray, dome and plugs but in all honesty it was last minute and they were easy.


----------

